# Sticky  UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?



## Edllguy

*Updated January 23, 2020*
*
UE22 Special Customer Care Program through Onkyo has officially ended as of January 1, 2020.

Claims submitted on or before December 31, 2019 before the deadline will be processed by Onkyo support.

This thread will continue to provide community support to affected UE22 Pioneer receiver owners.
*


Updated on August 30, 2019

New information from OnkyoUSA's technical support team. Post number one has been updated.
UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?


UPDATED ON MARCH 21, 2017
*Please scroll down to "Update on the cause of the UE22 Error" and Onkyo/Pioneers New Program* * Note: United States and Canada Only

Updated on July 10, 2017

Early unconfirmed reports are that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering repairs for this defect until the end of 2018.*

^^^
_This statement will be updated shortly since affected users are reporting that Onkyo/Pioneer are still accepting claims as of July 2019 with no program end date._

*Updated May 15, 2019*

SuperZ has reported that Onkyo/Pioneer continue to accept claims for HDMI board replacements. See below:

UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?

UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?

*Updated on July 28, 2019*

AVS Forum member "calavs" reported that Onkyo/Pioneer has approved him for a one time repair for the UE22 error issue.

UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?

*Updated September 2nd, 2019

Onkyo support has now stated that repairs are only being done while parts inventory is still available. Certain models no longer have spare parts for repairs. 

As an alternative, a reduced priced trade in receiver is being offered depending on stock availability. This applies to both American and Canadian claim submissions.*


However, I'm trying to petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have the UE22 repair program lengthened to the end of 2020/2021. Updates will be posted here on the status of this petition.

*Updated on July 28, 2017*

See post #2 about important information to know when submitting your claim.
*____*








July 15, 2015-I'm starting this thread to document and track the UE22 error that is occurring on affected 2011/2012 Pioneer and Pioneer Elite Receivers.

It is hoped that by bringing it to the attention of Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics that they will be committed to quality and customer service by addressing this issue in a timely and fair manner for affected owners.

This thread is not meant to trash Onkyo/Pioneer or be sarcastic which may take away from finding a solution to the problem. Instead it is hoped that affected users and knowledgeable people can bring a better understanding to what is going on with this error code and possible causes and solutions. In other words please be civilized and respectful in your choice of words (Please read AVS forum rules for more information).

*Background Information about the problem:*

Affected users have reported that when this problem occurs it does not happen suddenly but over a period of months before eventually the receiver completely fails and will not work. Reports of users getting the error code multiple times and then having to reset the receiver by applying the factory reset or unplugging the power and eventually months later the receiver produces no sound and simple knob and button commands does not respond. Also, the UE22 error usually happens at the worst time, just after your warranty has expired according to many owners comments on the internet. Just Google UE22 error and you will see all the comments and frustration of affected owners. I got tired of reading the posts of the many owners who spent good money on their Pioneer receivers only to walk away and move on from Pioneer because they got burned with this issue when they could not afford the out of pocket repair costs because the warranty had just expired.

For owners impacted with this issue while under Pioneer warranty, they have been fortunate and had their DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board (or main digital board) replaced free of charge and they received their receiver back with no more problems. However, the problem with this is that its the most expensive part of the internal boards ($400-$500 plus labor) and when you have to pay out of pocket it becomes hard to absorb that kind of a cost. It is hoped that Onkyo/Pioneer will find a fix for owners by isolating this issue to a specific defective chip and help affected owners by having that chip replaced instead of replacing the most expensive board from the internal electronics. This would be the most logical fix and cost effective approach to dealing with this problem for Onkyo/Pioneer.

*Forum members posting criteria:*

Please state the following:

*Pioneer receiver model/number*
*Build date (MFD: month & year)*,
*Purchase date*
*UE22 Error display date*
*Receiver positioning/placement statement*
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
You may also have some insider or technical knowledge that can shed light on the UE22 error and that would be most welcome.

This thread will be updated as the information comes in and will be compiled to better understand the problem and find possible solutions.

Hopefully someone senior at Onkyo/Pioneer will see this thread and respond in an appropriate manner for their fan and customer base.

Thanks

*____
Update on the cause of the UE22 Error*


After researching, analyzing, and hypothesizing the cause of the UE22 Error and through a diligent community effort here on AVSForum the cause of UE22 Error has been found. The *root cause* has been isolated to defective Texas Instruments DSP chips that globally affects all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers manufactured in 2011/2012. See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error. See post#2 where the defective DSP chips are located.

*Edit: OnkyoUSA's technical support team has given new information on this thread that UE22 only affects certain 2011/2012 models. However, no further information was given at this time. Updates will be provided as more information comes in...


Please note: 
Heating the DSP chips will not correct or fix the UE22-Error issue. It is only a temporary solution. The DSP chips are defective and must be replaced via a main digital board replacement with the updated DSP chips.*

*Do Not Attempt A Firmware Update when UE22 Error occurs. It will cause additional problems that may complicate the repair of your affected receiver. There is a high risk of corrupting the DSP firmware when attempting an update post UE22 display.*

Onkyo/Pioneer in the United States and Canada has a new program in place to help Pioneer and Pioneer Elite affected receiver owners by offering a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver *(subject to available inventory)* or have Onkyo/Pioneer replace the main digital board with updated Texas Instruments DSP chips that does not have the defective TI chip set *(subject to parts availability)*.

Pioneer UK/Europe/Asia/South America's position on helping affected owners is unclear at the moment.

Thanks to AVSForum member zone33 for posting a step by step repair procedure on how your claim will be handled. See below:

*Onkyo/Pioneers New Program*

Step by step repair

Hi everyone I just wanna give a few tips on how to make sure your effected receiver gets set up for a repair or replacement through onkyo/pioneer.

*Step 1*- This isn't technicaly necessary but is a useful start. Go to onkyousa.com. Click the support button. On the page that comes up next click "Email Us" on the left side of the page. Fill out the information and mention your UE22 problem and that you heard there is a program to resolve it and would like more information. I got a response within 2 days. You will be told about the program and to send the photos to pioneer/onkyo parts department email (receipt, UE22 pic, Serial # pic) . The useful part about step 1 is the replier is a technical specialist and his name is provided at the bottom which we'll use as a reference when sending photos to pioneer parts dept.

*Step 2*- Make an email. Headline the email with your name and Model number. Parts department email is (( parts @ us . onkyo . com )). Mention your technical specialist's name and explain you have the UE22 error which you are trying to get repaired. Info required in this email are photos of purchase proof from an authorized dealer, photo of the receiver showing ue22 and a photo of your serial number on the back. 3 photos. Also need to provide phone number and home address. No receipt? If you purchased from store or card where you can pull up purchase history and screen shot that, it will be usable determined by parts dept. Review and send email.

*Step 3*- After the 3rd day of no reply I called the pioneer/onkyo parts department. You may want to expedite by calling sooner. Expect to wait 10-15 min to answer. Business hours are 9:00 am - 5:00 pm weekdays. The number is 1-201-785-2399 . Tell them you are waiting on a response to email. They will search by your name you put in the headline. They will put you on a short hold while they review the email. You will be given the verdict. If all is clear you will be given the option of a free repair or 1 or more choices to buy at discounted price trade, depending on availability. You choose right then. After chosen you will be given a return number to track and file.

*Step 4*- get the return box and follow directions. You will have a working receiver within the next 3 weeks and you will feel like companies actually care about their customers still. good luck!

*Step 5*- Enjoy sound.

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2039137&d=1490052406




Ambassador for Toronto


----------



## Edllguy

*Continued from Post #1*

*Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim
*
When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 (2011 model year replacement) or D808K013*D*PTP4 (2012 model year replacement). 

The "*D*" Version. 

Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj276/randomrat/2015-06-08 01.13.35 edited.jpg

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2291156&d=1506878454
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2301308&d=1508447758
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2350770&d=1516848879
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2591524&d=1563309830

If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. 

*These chip versions were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging http://media.digikey.com/PDF/PCNs/Texas%20Instruments/PCN20121114000_Obs.pdf and was corrected in the next generation of TI DSP chips, 2013 (2nd Pioneer receiver production run in 2013) and forward. This means a small batch of Pioneer receivers in the lower end models received the faulty chips in the very first 2013 production run but was corrected in the second production run in 2013 and going forward.*

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.



Ambassador for Toronto


----------



## Goalline

I have(had?) an SC67 that I just loved so much I have been keeping an eye out for the next round of Elite receivers. Unfortunately, during the weekend it experienced the dreaded UE22 error. I updated the software the first time. That seemed to do the trick, but two days later it died again never to be awoken again. Of course, this happened 3 months outside the warranty period.

I get it that any receiver model can experience premature failure, but while looking for a fix I read post after post of people who had experienced the same issue. This is a manufacturing defect. Unless Pioneer act to correct this issue by agreeing to fix receivers outside of warranty, I will never buy another Pioneer again. Already looking at Denon and Marantz brands for my next receiver. Until this weekend that was not on the docket.


----------



## SalesguyforQ

*Pioneer screwed me too.*

I bought an Pioneer Elite SC55 in February of 2012. The UE22 code sprang up for a few weeks around April of this year, but magically disappeared until yesterday. The code reappeared and hard resets have done nothing to fix it. I've tried to do a software upgrade, but to no avail. It is noteworthy to point out that I bought TWO Pioneer Elite receivers at the same time in 2012- one for my bedroom(SC50) and one for my living room(SC55). They BOTH gave me the UE22 error. I spent $1,600 on the 2 units. Pioneer, I hope you're listening. I'm posting this and then I'm posting this message to my Amazon review as well.


----------



## javaguy141

Went to alot of trouble to get signed up here and ADD to the absolute disgust that I have a $800 boat anchor brought to me by Pioneer. SC-63 sold by Amazons UNAUTHORIZED dealer in October 2013. Not even 2 years old and I have the UE22 error with no recourse but the expensive burden of paying for the repair myself. This borders on criminal. My sole goal is to post this story as many places as possible. "These" people count on the story being buried. I may not make any difference---but I at least tried.


----------



## Edllguy

javaguy141 said:


> Went to alot of trouble to get signed up here and ADD to the absolute disgust that I have a $800 boat anchor brought to me by Pioneer. SC-63 sold by Amazons UNAUTHORIZED dealer in October 2013. Not even 2 years old and I have the UE22 error with no recourse but the expensive burden of paying for the repair myself. This borders on criminal. My sole goal is to post this story as many places as possible. "These" people count on the story being buried. I may not make any difference---but I at least tried.


javaguy,

Welcome to AVS forum. Sorry to hear about your SC-63 situation with the UE22 Error. Your not alone as you can see with other negative reports of how many Pioneer receiver owners got robbed of the full use of their receiver. We share in your anger and frustration that Onkyo/Pioneer has not moved to deal with this pattern of receiver breakdowns that cannot be linked to owner behavior or occasional quality control issues. 

The evidence is clear. We just need Onkyo/Pioneer to investigate and take action that is needed on the owners' behalf to maintain some type of credibility for a product that they made and sold on their watch.


----------



## M Code

Don't want to be pessimistic...
But... 
Last year the Pioneer home audio division was sold to Onkyo which now is part of Gibson. @ that time the majority of Pioneer's AVR engineering/development team were laid off...

IMHO..
The only possible solution would be to group together all of the Pioneer users with this error and go back to Onkyo for a possible fix...


Just my $0.02....


----------



## Goalline

M Code said:


> Don't want to be pessimistic...
> But...
> Last year the Pioneer home audio division was sold to Onkyo which now is part of Gibson. @ that time the majority of Pioneer's AVR engineering/development team were laid off...
> 
> IMHO..
> The only possible solution would be to group together all of the Pioneer users with this error and go back to Onkyo for a possible fix...
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02....


When Onkyo purchased Pioneer they inherited Pioneer's issues. Completely agreed, M Code.


----------



## johnystingray

My 1527K Receiver developed the "UE22" error about a month ago. Receiver was 26 months old at the time and out of warranty. Brought it in for repair and it requires a "main digital board" @ $500.00. Unfortunately the part is back ordered which only adds to my frustration and disappointment with this product. Sorry I refused the extended warranty plan now, at the time I thought the chances of failure were slim to none. I am on the verge of cancelling the repair and going with something else - too bad as I really liked the unit, in fact I also have a 1528K, wonder if it will die too.


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,
I have a Pioneer Elite VSX 60 that now has a UE22 Flashing Error.
Previous to this the Audio went out with no Error.
I took it to my local Pioneer Authorized Service Center and after a week I was told that the "D" Board was bad 
and it would cost $617.00 to repair! Ouch!
I contacted Pioneer and I was told that because the receiver was "Out of Warranty" It would be my responsibility to repair it.

I picked up my VSX 60 and I connected it back up and instead of using HDMI 1, 2 & 3 I used HDMI 4, 5 & 6.
The Audio actually crackled a bit and came back, it worked for a week before I had to go out of town.
When I returned a week later, I had to turn the VSX 60 on and off a number of times until the audio stayed on but I got a flashing "EU22" on the display.
I am afraid to turn it off and it has now been "ON" for a week straight with the Audio working fine and EU22 flashing away!
I guess I'll see how long the audio stays on.

Previous to this Elite VSX 60 I had a Pioneer die via HDMI PCB but it was the opposite I had Audio but no Video.
After contacting Pioneer (in 2012) I was offered 3 different Pioneer AV Receivers at a large discount.
I purchased my now sick Elite VSX 60 for $250.00. 
I wrote to Pioneer asking for the same consideration that I received in 2012 but Pioneer turned me down stating it was a once in a lifetime consideration.
Maybe it's because Pioneer is now owned by Onkyo and their policies are different, I don't know.

I'm sure that I am on borrowed time with my Pioneer and it will eventually die completely.

Side note: When I picked up my Pioneer I asked the Tech what receiver manufacturer does he like as a replacement?
He replied that he used to like Yamaha but that their quality has really gone down, he also told me that he liked Pioneer but they have been purchased by Onkyo and he never liked Onkyo and thus expects Pioneer's quality to go down.
There have been so many people laid off at Pioneer that when he calls for tech support their is only one guy left when there used to be a lot of support technicians at Pioneer.
He got called away for a phone call and that was all that I could get out of him.
I wanted to ask about Denon and some other manufacturers.

So now I am unsure as to exactly what AV receiver manufacturer will be my Pioneer replacement!!

Good luck to us all!

Bud B


*Here is the complete story:*
Reply from Pioneer:

Your contact to our Customer Service Department has been forwarded to me
for response.

Your request has been carefully reviewed, and we do understand your point
of view. Within the terms of our Limited Warranty, Pioneer will pay for
repairs required due to a manufacturing defect during a period of two years
from the documented date of product purchase. It is our intention to be
fair to all of our customers while honoring the terms of this warranty.

The accommodation you describe that was provided by Pioneer in 2012 was a
special, one-time accommodation, and we regret that we cannot provide that
same special accommodation again in 2015. Accordingly, because your VSX-60
is no longer covered under our Limited Warranty, we must respectfully deny
your request for assistance with the cost of repairs that may be needed on
the unit.

While Pioneer is unfortunately unable to provide the requested
accommodation, we thank you for your business, and for the opportunity to
respond specifically to your concern.

Mark Passmore
Manager, Customer Service
Pioneer Electronics
(800) 421-1640 x2291

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
-----Original Message-----
From: Bud B
Sent: Tuesday, June 30, 2015 4:57 PM
To: PIONEER, Pioneer Admin
Subject: Re: Product Support|A00001|9547979100

Bryan,
Thank you for your response.
I understand that if I repaired the unit I would do so at my cost because
it is out of warranty.
The moral of my story and reason for writing to Pioneer was to find out if
anything could possibly be done to help me, especially after learning that
a receiver will cost what it's original MSRP was to repair in 3 years time!

My current Elite VSX 60 AV receiver was offered to me via Pioneer Customer
Support because the Pioneer receiver that I had at the time died.
The receiver that I first had was not an Elite but just like my current
Elite VSX 60 it too had a HDMI board fail!
It had no Video only Audio, just the opposite of this Elite VSX 60.

When I wrote to Pioneer unlike your response to me which was, "I do
apologize for this but since your unit is out of warranty it will need to
be repaired at your cost."
I received a much different response from a woman (I think her name was
Nora?"} She apologized for my loss and assured me that Pioneer equipment is
designed to the highest standards and expected to last much longer than my
receiver did.
Because it was out of warranty the best that she & Pioneer could do for me
(A dedicated Pioneer Customer with over $4,000.00 worth of your products)
was to offer me a replacement at a much reduced cost.
She gave me three receivers to consider each at a different cost, the Elite
VSX 60 was around $250.00 and because I already owned an Elite VSX 53
receiver, I decided to go for that.
She took my credit card information, processed the order and my current
Elite VSX 60 was shipped to me directly from Pioneer.
If needed I can find the paperwork.

Fast forward three years later and again I have a bad HDMI board in my
Pioneer receiver!
I was hoping for a much more satisfactory resolve to my current problem
than what I received from you!
Am I happy in the fact that I am replacing Pioneer receivers one after
another because of bad HDMI boards, absolutely not!
The Technician at Lakes Electronics said that many times it is because
boards are placed above power transformers and they bake like being over a
hot plate.
Whatever the reason, the fact that I have two receivers die prematurely
(which I consider 3 years to be!) due to HDMI boards raises some serious
concerns with me.
I have always been a strong supporter of everything Pioneer but if this is
the best that I can expect, over $600.00 in repairs for a $650.00 receiver
in 3 years!
That is totally unacceptable!

Please get back to me and let me know if there is anything further that can
be done to resolve this situation.

Sincerely,
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## bailshie

*Ue22*

My VSX-52 would periodically flash UE-22 for a couple months and then one day just crapped out. Purchased mine in 2012 so of course (like everyone else it seems) it is also out of warranty. Sold home audio/video while i was finishing up school several years ago and I used to sling the Elites left and right. Feel bad thinking that a majority of those are bricks well. Don't see how Pioneer/Onkyo can think this sorta thing will go unnoticed. With the amount of online "research" that is done these days you gotta think that folks are coming across this UE22 horror story and will be shifting the focus of their wallets elsewhere. I'd think twice about accepting a FREE unit with Pioneer badging, let alone shelling out $600 on up for one at this point.


----------



## johnnybwis

*vsx 1121*

Same problem, did find a web site where people are getting a temporary fix by using a heat gun on the DTS chip for 20-30 seconds. I did this and it worked for a couple of months, then had to redo it but only gut a couple of weeks out of it. Just had to do it again.. but not expecting it to stay fixed for very long.


----------



## Edllguy

I would like to thank all those who have submitted their UE22 Error incidents for this thread to date. It is hoped that other affected Pioneer owners would share their story here so this thread can gain more traction with Onkyo/Pioneer. 

I believe that the chances are good that Onkyo/Pioneer will respond to the many failed Pioneer and Pioneer Elite units manufactured in 2011 and 2012 based on a decision made by Onkyo on August 19, 2014.


Please see below Onkyo's Customer Care Program for failed receiver units between 2009 and 2012:



Onkyo USA's Terms and Conditions
TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR REPAIR OF RECEIVERS EXPERIENCING A LOSS OF AUDIO/NETWORK CONNECTION CUSTOMER CARE PROGRAM

This loss of audio/network connection Customer Care Program *is available only to residents of the US and Canada *who purchased their ONKYO brand receivers from an Authorized Independent Onkyo Retailer or from shoponkyo.com
This loss of audio/network connection Customer Care Program is available only for a limited number of Onkyo Brand receivers manufactured between 2009 and 2012 that may experience loss of audio or loss of network connection.
This loss of audio/network connection Customer Care Program will repair receivers affected by this no audio/network connection issue. This Program expires on December 31, 2018 or the date that the eligible repair or replacement is made by Onkyo or its designated Special Program Repair Center. All other terms, conditions and limitations of the original limited warranty shall continue to apply for the duration of the original standard limited warranty.
The limitations on Onkyo’s repair obligation as provided in your original limited consumer warranty shall continue to apply during the original warranty term to any other claims for warranty service.
Repaired products under this Program will receive a 90-day extended warranty on the repair that is made. Onkyo reserves the right to replace any receiver entitled to the benefit of this customer care Program with a new or factory reconditioned receiver of the same model or one having comparable specifications.

Also, see the actual AVS thread below that details and tracts the Customer Care Program for the failed Onkyo receiver units.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/1652514-onkyo-acknowledges-failed-units-extending-warrranties-until-2018-a.html

I see many similarities with the Onkyo and Pioneer failed receivers in that you clearly see that it was a manufacturing defect that could not be connected to owner use or handling in any way.


----------



## randomrat

Hi guys, 

I made a post on AVForums SC-LX85 owners thread about my UE22 issue on how I "fixed" the problem: https://www.avforums.com/threads/pioneer-sclx75-sclx85-owners-thread-part-2.1702219/page-4

Well, I'm back to square one. Just like johnnybwis, it has actually now been the THIRD time I've taken a heatgun to the DTS chips because after a few weeks the same problem comes back again. I currently have the unit sitting on my workbench with its top off, and i'm ready to have one more go with the heatgun + stick some heatsinks on top.

To find that there is a UE22 Master Thread upsets me a bit - I was always under the impression that Pioneers receivers were well engineered and built to last. Does anybody have the service manuals to hand, I'd like to take a gander through it and remove the digital board from the chassis. 

What's confusing me is why are the DTS chips causing a UE22 error, an error that implies a firmware issue...? Surely the fault would be on the EEPROM chips or the like? Does anybody know what these two chips with white labels do? I have a feeling (with no evidence) that they store the unit's profile settings.


----------



## Edllguy

randomrat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I made a post on AVForums SC-LX85 owners thread about my UE22 issue on how I "fixed" the problem: https://www.avforums.com/threads/pioneer-sclx75-sclx85-owners-thread-part-2.1702219/page-4
> 
> Well, I'm back to square one. Just like johnnybwis, it has actually now been the THIRD time I've taken a heatgun to the DTS chips because after a few weeks the same problem comes back again. I currently have the unit sitting on my workbench with its top off, and i'm ready to have one more go with the heatgun + stick some heatsinks on top.
> 
> To find that there is a UE22 Master Thread upsets me a bit - I was always under the impression that Pioneers receivers were well engineered and built to last. Does anybody have the service manuals to hand, I'd like to take a gander through it and remove the digital board from the chassis.
> 
> What's confusing me is why are the DTS chips causing a UE22 error, an error that implies a firmware issue...? Surely the fault would be on the EEPROM chips or the like? Does anybody know what these two chips with white labels do? I have a feeling (with no evidence) that they store the unit's profile settings.


^^^Which chip is the DTS chip?


----------



## randomrat

Edllguy said:


> ^^^Which chip is the DTS chip?


These two here.





I've just cut an old heatsink to go on top of them. Haven't got round to reflowing the chips yet.




*UPDATE:*
I've done the reflow and attached the heatsinks on using some thermal adhesive - unit powers on without error. Only time will tell how long it takes for the error code to come back...


----------



## Worf

Those two chops with the stickers are the firmware chips. The sticker inevitably states the part number and revision preprogrammed on them.

The error is not in the firmware chips. The error means the main CPU cannot get the firmware revision. It does this not by reading the chips, but by talking to the processors in question and asking them. The two DTS chips are DSPs (the also have Dolby on them) and on power up, likely under control if the main processor, they boot up from the firmware chips.

The main processor boots the two DSPs, then waits a bit for them to initialize. It then begins talking to them over some interface, getting their version numbers and other details. Here, it means it failed to do so, which usually happens if the processor crashed. Given re flowing them got it working, most likely there was a bad solder joint, or maybe heat cracked a joint. That bad joint either caused errors on the memory interface reading the firmware and thus crashed the DSP so the main processor failed to communicate, or the interface itself was flaky. Re flowing the DSP thus improved the electrical connectivity.


----------



## M Code

The (2) DSPs are sourced from TI...
(1) DSP does the SD decoding, the other (1) DSP does the HD decoding...

Just my $0.02....


----------



## alobarinny

I am adding my VSX-60 Receiver to the list as well. I have been having mini sound breaks one point. then the sound completely gone. I turned it off. It came back the next day and it was fine for a couple of months. The other day sound interruptions started again and now is gone completely for good. UE22 is flashing on the screen. I owned Pioneer years ago . it was a great then. This would be my last purchase ....
sems


----------



## randomrat

Just thought i'd report back on how things are going after the heatsink addition. Since my last post, the receiver has been playing the Inception blu-ray on endless repeat, and since 4 hours ago things were dandy. 

Then I decided to point my 40W desk lamp, about 16" high, towards the decoding chips to see how it'd react - the reason why I did this was because I thought A) i'd push the unit to see how it'd cope and B) the cabinet that this unit normally sits in gets warm when both the receiver and the HTPC are running. I have gotten fed up of taking this unit out of the cabinet so I recently ordered some cheapy banana plugs to make life easier. Anyway, about an hour ago the UE22 Error came back but the audio was still going. Switched the unit off and back on again and the error went away - audio continued to play with no crackling. 

Does this evidence strengthen the idea that the UE22 error is to do with dry solder joints, and that heat is causing the problem to re-occur? Explains why some people leave their units alone for a while to find that the error disappears when they power the unit on. 

For the heck of it, i've now installed a 40x40mm fan and used some Kapton tape to help channel air through the heatsink fins. The fan will be powered via the 12V rail from my HTPC which usually sits on top. For testing purposes i'll probably hook it up to a 12V transformer.

Yes, I'm clutching at straws, and whilst most people would just go out and get a repair or buy another unit, I'm a (just graduated) student with an interest in hi-fi/audio who saved all my pennies to buy this on the day of release. I'd rather do some DIY/have an argument with Pioneer to keep this going until I can afford something shiny, but i'll be looking elsewhere...


----------



## Edllguy

randomrat said:


> Just thought i'd report back on how things are going after the heatsink addition. Since my last post, the receiver has been playing the Inception blu-ray on endless repeat, and since 4 hours ago things were dandy.
> 
> Then I decided to point my 40W desk lamp, about 16" high, towards the decoding chips to see how it'd react - the reason why I did this was because I thought A) i'd push the unit to see how it'd cope and B) the cabinet that this unit normally sits in gets warm when both the receiver and the HTPC are running. I have gotten fed up of taking this unit out of the cabinet so I recently ordered some cheapy banana plugs to make life easier. Anyway, about an hour ago the UE22 Error came back but the audio was still going. Switched the unit off and back on again and the error went away - audio continued to play with no crackling.
> 
> Does this evidence strengthen the idea that the UE22 error is to do with dry solder joints, and that heat is causing the problem to re-occur? Explains why some people leave their units alone for a while to find that the error disappears when they power the unit on.
> 
> For the heck of it, i've now installed a 40x40mm fan and used some Kapton tape to help channel air through the heatsink fins. The fan will be powered via the 12V rail from my HTPC which usually sits on top. For testing purposes i'll probably hook it up to a 12V transformer.
> 
> Yes, I'm clutching at straws, and whilst most people would just go out and get a repair or buy another unit, I'm a (just graduated) student with an interest in hi-fi/audio who saved all my pennies to buy this on the day of release. I'd rather do some DIY/have an argument with Pioneer to keep this going until I can afford something shiny, but i'll be looking elsewhere...


randomrat,

Thanks for your investigative work. I think your on to something that Onkyo/Pioneer does not want to live up too. 

If your theory works and then can be replicated by another owner and Onkyo/Pioneer engineers then I see no reason why Onkyo/Pioneer could consider a customer care program that would fix affected units. 

What I see is that we are slowly building our case to eventually affect a decision that needs to be made by Onkyo/Pioneer.

Let's all continue to report these findings in this thread.


----------



## M Code

The last pix shows the fan blowing toward the rear panel...
Since the power supply is in front of the fan, the fan is taking the hot air from the power supply and circulating this to the _already heated_ ICs..
U may have better results by reorienting the direction of the fan's airflow..
Additionally..
As Pioneer recommends be sure to provide @ least 4-5" of free air clearance for the L/R sides and top cover, and don't stack any component on top. Also since the output amplifier stage uses the rear panel as a heat sink be sure to keep the rear panel clear as well... 
Note that a 10% increase in operating temperature can/will decrease reliability by 40%..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## randomrat

M Code said:


> The last pix shows the fan blowing toward the rear panel...
> Since the power supply is in front of the fan, the fan is taking the hot air from the power supply and circulating this to the _already heated_ ICs..
> U may have better results by reorienting the direction of the fan's airflow..
> Additionally..
> As Pioneer recommends be sure to provide @ least 4-5" of free air clearance for the L/R sides and top cover, and don't stack any component on top. Also since the output amplifier stage uses the rear panel as a heat sink be sure to keep the rear panel clear as well...
> Note that a 10% increase in operating temperature can/will decrease reliability by 40%..
> 
> Just my $0.02...


Thank you for your suggestions. 

Your reasoning about the fan stands perfectly, I thought this also when deciding which way to position the fan. The reason why I still chose to place the fan in a "push" configuration was because the transformer is sectioned off by a metal panel and beam - you might be able to spot it on one of my previous pictures. That transformer does get very hot indeed (shouldn't they be more efficient in this day and age?), but it seems that there is no way for hot air to reach to the back of the unit where the circuitry is. Additionally, as this fan doesn't move much air, pulling heat away may not be as effective as pushing air over it. I've always wanted an IR laser thermometer, maybe this is the perfect excuse to buy one and experiment! 


Your second point is something I should have done a long time ago and this is me probably paying the price now - stacking is my only option however. Whats the best way to add clearance? Would adding "hifi style" feet underneath the existing ones on the HTPC look silly?


----------



## gene c353

Thought I'd chime in with a little test I did a few months ago. I've always thought Pioneers were the coolest running avr's out there. Both of mine are from 2009, an Elite vsx-23 (bought used about 3-4 years ago) and an SC-25 (bought used a year or two ago). 

I put a cheap thermometer on top of my 23 (which is in a 24" x 24" x 12" shelf) and measured the temp with 4, 6 and 8 ohm speakers. The results (switching the speakers in and out repeatedly) was 95 degrees for the 8 ohm speakers, 105 for the 6 ohm and 115 for the 4 ohm. This doesn't seem excessively hot to me. Do newer Pioneer avr's run much hotter then this. Remember, the thermometer was on top of the avr and not inside of it. It just seems to me other avr's (Onkyo's in particular) have run much hotter than this. 

My SC-25 see's lite useage but the 23 is on for 6 to 12 hours a day, in that little cubby hole, without any problems. Are newer Pioneer receivers running hotter these days or is the heat just wind up in the wrong place? 

Just curious.

BTW, this is at least one reason to buy an avr that's a few years old. These issue will have cropped up by then. Just trying to justify my buying vintage (in electronic terms anyway) stuff  ).


----------



## Edllguy

gene c353 said:


> Thought I'd chime in with a little test I did a few months ago. I've always thought Pioneers were the coolest running avr's out there. Both of mine are from 2009, an Elite vsx-23 (bought used about 3-4 years ago) and an SC-25 (bought used a year or two ago).
> 
> I put a cheap thermometer on top of my 23 (which is in a 24" x 24" x 12" shelf) and measured the temp with 4, 6 and 8 ohm speakers. The results (switching the speakers in and out repeatedly) was 95 degrees for the 8 ohm speakers, 105 for the 6 ohm and 115 for the 4 ohm. This doesn't seem excessively hot to me. Do newer Pioneer avr's run much hotter then this. Remember, the thermometer was on top of the avr and not inside of it. It just seems to me other avr's (Onkyo's in particular) have run much hotter than this.
> 
> My SC-25 see's lite useage but the 23 is on for 6 to 12 hours a day, in that little cubby hole, without any problems. Are newer Pioneer receivers running hotter these days or is the heat just wind up in the wrong place?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> BTW, this is at least one reason to buy an avr that's a few years old. These issue will have cropped up by then. Just trying to justify my buying vintage (in electronic terms anyway) stuff  ).


Hi gene,

I remember that Pioneer was quoted as saying that they waited 2 years to redesign their top tier receivers which boasted a cooler running design especially with high loads at high volumes while also benefiting from drawing less power . They called it D3 technology which is still implemented today. However, you may have a point that heat build up, even though being low, may be in an area of receiver that puts extra stress on sensitive parts as shown in the pictures of earlier posts. If true across the board then that means all Pioneer receivers built in 2011/2012 is eventually going to fail which I hope is not the case. Speculating further this possible design or manufacturing flaw shows itself as the UE22 Error failure when the receivers do not get enough ventilation. Again this is all speculation on my part and I still hope that a solution can be found as I don't think that Pioneer receiver owners are purposely starving these receivers from airflow.


----------



## randomrat

Edllguy said:


> Hi gene,
> 
> I remember that Pioneer was quoted as saying that they waited 2 years to redesign their top tier receivers which boasted a cooler running design especially with high loads at high volumes while also benefiting from drawing less power . They called it D3 technology which is still implemented today. However, you may have a point that heat build up, even though being low, may be in an area of receiver that puts extra stress on sensitive parts as shown in the pictures of earlier posts. If true across the board then that means all Pioneer receivers built in 2010/2011 is eventually going to fail which I hope is not the case. Speculating further this possible design or manufacturing flaw shows itself as the UE22 Error failure when the receivers do not get enough ventilation. Again this is all speculation on my part and I still hope that a solution can be found as I don't think that Pioneer receiver owners are purposely starving these receivers from airflow.


One of the main reasons why I chose to purchase the SC-LX85 for the living room was the fact that it used Class D amplification, as it wouldn't cause the cabinet I put it in to get hot. Funnily enough I own the Onkyo TX-SR876 and in comparison the SC-LX85 runs stone cold. 

Onkyo's 876 was pretty much famous, along with other models such as the TX-SR607 and 605 for having HDMI switching problems, as heat from underneath the HDMI board caused the capacitors to dry up. Additionally the use of Class A/B amplification generates even more heat - so much that the end result means I can't even leave my hand on the top of the unit for more than 10 seconds! And the irony is that my unit still works just fine >.< Totally jinxed myself.

So, after Onkyo's acquisition, has Pioneer inherited their engineers and problems too?


----------



## johnnybwis

johnnybwis said:


> Same problem, did find a web site where people are getting a temporary fix by using a heat gun on the DTS chip for 20-30 seconds. I did this and it worked for a couple of months, then had to redo it but only gut a couple of weeks out of it. Just had to do it again.. but not expecting it to stay fixed for very long.


OK, time to hit my receiver with the heat gun again. Lasted 9 days this time.

My thoughts on heat... This receiver is in my basement with a temperature of 68 degree's. Temperatures on the board range from 90 to 100 degrees. That doesn't seem hot enough to cause a solder problem. Currently I am only using HDMI passthrough so not even stressing the unit very much at all. I expect I will be buying a new receiver this weekend.


----------



## Worf

It doesn't have to be too hot to have solder problems. Remember, things expand when heated and contract when cooled, and chips and circuit boards have different rate of expansion. It just takes a few degrees for the expansion to put stress on the joints and weak joints can fail. 

It's not solder melting that causes the issue, it's mechanical stress
.


----------



## mobilebyrd

My pioneer SC-1222-K is also experiencing this issue. 

I bought it on Amazon and tried to return it within 30 days and my RMA was rejected. I filled a complaint against Amazon with the BBB and Amazon politely told me to take a hike. 

Now, I'm disputing the charges with my bank. Pioneer pulled one over on us and Amazon is trying to pull one over on me.

Lesson learned, Amazon and Pioneer both stink.


----------



## sbaugz

i am going to add my story to this thread. I have a pioneer SC-1222-K that I purchased used on ebay a few months ago. Paid a pretty penny for this lightly used unit. it worked fine out of the box. I didn't use it much over the past few months because we were in the process of moving to our new house. Now that we are in the new house, I have used it a half dozen times. This afternoon, we watched a movie without any problems. Later this evening, I popped in another video and I get the UE22 error. Did some searching online and here I am. Apparently I am also a victim of this known problem. Its frustrating to me and I purchased this used at a significant discount. I can only imagine how pissed I would have been if I'd have paid retail pricing.


----------



## johnnybwis

johnnybwis said:


> OK, time to hit my receiver with the heat gun again. Lasted 9 days this time.


Lasted 6 days, hit it up with the heat gun again. New receiver will be here in 3 days.


----------



## Goalline

johnnybwis said:


> Lasted 6 days, hit it up with the heat gun again. New receiver will be here in 3 days.


Hopefully, not a Pioneer.  

What did you get, Johnny?

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zap Branigan

Worf said:


> It doesn't have to be too hot to have solder problems. Remember, things expand when heated and contract when cooled, and chips and circuit boards have different rate of expansion. It just takes a few degrees for the expansion to put stress on the joints and weak joints can fail.
> 
> It's not solder melting that causes the issue, it's mechanical stress
> .


Since it's that heat sensitive after reflowing, chances are that a wire bond from the internal chip to the pin inside the chip itself is the culprit, not the solder joint at the pin to the board. There's no way to fix that without replacing the device. The wire bonding process when the chips were made may not have been set up properly, and the whole batch of chips could be suspect.


----------



## Stratos

*Add me to the list*

I bought a VSX-1121-k in Feb. 2012. I first saw the UE22 error last weekend when (I believe coincidentally) I was upgrading my home network and had to unplug/replug the device a few times to get a new IP. During one of these unplugs I saw UE22, I unplugged again and it was fine after that. About 4 days later I came to find the device mysteriously off, when I am 99% sure it had been powered on. When powering it back on UE22 was here to stay. I have been unable to get rid of it yet by leaving it unplugged and doing a factory reset. 

My device is MFD. November 2011.

I doubt I'll even attempt to inquire about repair... a real fun exercise is looking up the "authorized repair centers" on the Pio website and then looking up those businesses on Yelp.

Really disappointed in buying a brick.


----------



## randomrat

Here's my update on how things have gone since my last reflow, which was two weeks ago. I have had the UE22 error come on twice. After turning the unit off, waiting 5min with the fan I installed powered on, then turning the unit back on it seems to be ok for a number of days. Annoying, but at least a reset seems to temporarily "correct" the error.

I think that Zap Branigan is on the right lines. If one was to completely remove the DTS chips, properly reball them and to find the error still appears after some time, then the entire PCB may be at fault. Surely if Pioneer knew it was just the chips they'd only do a component replace and not an entire board.



Stratos said:


> I bought a VSX-1121-k in Feb. 2012. I first saw the UE22 error last weekend when (I believe coincidentally) I was upgrading my home network and had to unplug/replug the device a few times to get a new IP. During one of these unplugs I saw UE22, I unplugged again and it was fine after that. About 4 days later I came to find the device mysteriously off, when I am 99% sure it had been powered on. When powering it back on UE22 was here to stay. I have been unable to get rid of it yet by leaving it unplugged and doing a factory reset.
> 
> My device is MFD. November 2011.
> 
> I doubt I'll even attempt to inquire about repair... a real fun exercise is looking up the "authorized repair centers" on the Pio website and then looking up those businesses on Yelp.
> 
> Really disappointed in buying a brick.


When my Pioneer Kuro got ill, I took it to my local Pioneer Authorised service centre, which was luckily only 20mins away from where I live...A small, shabby looking shop tucked away behind other shops. They did managed to sort out my problems under the warranty by performing a component replace. They were hoping to replace the board but there were NO mainboards left in Europe or Japan (so the engineer at the shop said anyway).

If you had some time spare, would you be willing to open up the unit and take a heat gun to it? I wouldn't blame you if you binned it and went elsewhere to be honest  Just wanted to solidify the theory of bad solder connections near the DTS chips.


----------



## Worf

randomrat said:


> I think that Zap Branigan is on the right lines. If one was to completely remove the DTS chips, properly reball them and to find the error still appears after some time, then the entire PCB may be at fault. Surely if Pioneer knew it was just the chips they'd only do a component replace and not an entire board.


It's expensive to remove a BGA part, re-stencil the PCB, and then reflow on a new chip - reballing is a very expensive process so unless you're talking about expensive chips costing hundreds of dollars in bulk, it's often cheaper to use a new chip.

When we send out our boards for repair, it's roughly $50 to remove a BGA part, and another $50 to put on a new part. We replace the chip because the chip costs around $20 and we can't build anymore boards because the parts are obsolete (but still available, for a price) and it's not worth doing a production run on a 10 year old design that won't sell. So as long as customers pay for us to fix it, we will do it (we probably charge around $150-200 for this repair). The stencil is a one time charge of around $150. It's expensive because this is a highly manual process that can't be automated.

It is pricey enough that board repair isn't economical. Our customers do it because the repair costs less than designing a new board and engineering and support into their systems.


----------



## M Code

For the reported failures...
I wonder how many Pioneer AVRs were installed with the *4-5" free-air clearance* for the L/R sides and top cover without any component stacked on top as specified by Pioneer... 
The single, large master PCB with the big processors for audio, video and connectivity, and controller chips can run _pretty hot_ without adequate ventilation..

Just my $0.02....


----------



## Playdrv4me

AVRs must be among the least reliable electronics in the home theater industry. This crap has been ongoing for 20 years with Onkyo, Pioneer, Denon and whoever else made high end ones. 

I have a VSX-49TX. It and the 59TX and TXi models being the last behemoth Japanese made models Pioneer ever produced. By some miracle (knock on PCB) I bought mine years after its 2001 build date on Ebay for about 390 bucks because I loved the design and knew it had a beefy power supply and amplifier section which is all I use it for (2 channel). But holy crap does it run hot, pretty much Class A hot. This heat probably leads to the digital audio board failures these receivers from this era are notorious for. I can't complain 15 years later if mine takes a dump when I didn't pay the 4000.00 retail, but many people did.

It seems that every couple of generations of AVR from all the manufacturers is susceptible to some kind of catastrophic failure. And with these companies changing hands left and right it's the owners who get stuck holding the bag. Kudos to the original poster for putting together a good place for people to report and bring awareness to this manufacturing defect and here's hoping Pioneer/Onkyo actually take some corrective action.


----------



## jfwireless

Well my Pioneer VSX-53 now has the UE22 error. I will try the heat gun fix. Is anybody providing a cost effective repair for this DSP chip replacement?


Jim


----------



## Stratos

randomrat said:


> If you had some time spare, would you be willing to open up the unit and take a heat gun to it? I wouldn't blame you if you binned it and went elsewhere to be honest  Just wanted to solidify the theory of bad solder connections near the DTS chips.


Yes I will work on this soon. I've looked at the pics... am I heating one chip or two? And for how long and how hot? Thanks


----------



## randomrat

Stratos said:


> Yes I will work on this soon. I've looked at the pics... am I heating one chip or two? And for how long and how hot? Thanks


When I perform the reflow I heat up both the DTS chips.

Just like on the SC-LX85, there are a few capacitors situated near the chips, which must be loosely covered over with some aluminium cooking foil to prevent them from getting damaged with the heat. If you have liquid flux, it might be advisable to put plenty of it in-between the chips and PCB to help the solder make a good connection - I didn't do this the first time round, but did on all subsequent attempts.

I set my hot air gun to 300C, kept it about 12" high, and constantly moved the gun over the chips at a slow, steady pace for 60 seconds. 
During the next 45 seconds I slowly began to inch closer to the chips, maintaining horizontal movements until I got within 6" of the board. 
Then for the next 25-30 seconds I moved the gun closer to 2" high and then turned the gun off.

Allow the board to completely cool over 20-30min period.


----------



## Edllguy

M Code said:


> For the reported failures...
> I wonder how many Pioneer AVRs were installed with the *4-5" free-air clearance* for the L/R sides and top cover without any component stacked on top as specified by Pioneer...
> The single, large master PCB with the big processors for audio, video and connectivity, and controller chips can run _pretty hot_ without adequate ventilation..
> 
> Just my $0.02....


M Code, I agree with you. To be fair to Onkyo/Pioneer in researching the possible cause of the UE22 Error I believe affected Pioneer receiver owners should be asked how they placed their receiver in their home theater set up? Was it in the open with plenty of ventilation and airflow or was it in an enclosed structure with little or no air movement? Affected owners may report that there in no such relationship with their set up. However, its strange how this error is affecting 2011 and 2012 model year receivers but not 2013 and forward. 

My theory is that Pioneer may have been taking huge losses on their warranty program with UE22 Error occurrences, investigated it and realized that 2013 model year receivers needed a slight design change to deal with the overheating issue. If you google UE22 Error it is only occurring with 2011 and 2012 model year Pioneer receivers.


----------



## M Code

Edllguy said:


> M Code, I agree with you. To be fair to Onkyo/Pioneer in researching the possible cause of the UE22 Error I believe affected Pioneer receiver owners should be asked how they placed their receiver in their home theater set up? Was it in the open with plenty of ventilation and airflow or was it in an enclosed structure with little or no air movement? Affected owners may report that their in no such relationship with their set up. However, its strange how this error is affecting 2011 and 2012 model year receivers but not 2013 and forward.
> 
> My theory is that Pioneer may have been taking huge losses on their warranty program with UE22 Error occurrences, investigated it and realized that 2013 model year receivers needed a slight design change to deal with the overheating issue. If you google UE22 Error it is only occurring with 2011 and 2012 model year Pioneer receivers.



Noted...
The subject of having adequate ventilation and free-air clearance for an amplifier or AVR has been discussed numerous times.... As it is strongly stated on the operation guide's front page by *every* AVR brand not just Pioneer or Onkyo... 
Today's AVRs can/will typically have very high internal operating temperatures, validated lab studies has shown just a 10% increase above the component's specified design temperature its reliabiliity *decreases* by 40%... 

Driving low impedance/low sensitivity loudspeakers, playing compressed source material (mp3) @ high volume levels all put big demands on an AVR's power supply and output stage heat sinking...

I have been posting the basics for this subject for several years on this forum, frequently one will challenge my threads. But when we request more supporting info/photos for the subject failure mode we receive NADA... 

Just my $0.02...


----------



## cswiger

^ While I certainly agree with your description, the onus needs to be on the designers of the equipment to tolerate real-world conditions that the units will experience.

Thermals shouldn't be an afterthought with any powered device-- it deserves good design practice, engineering skill, and real world measurements.
Wasted power is extra heat. Both are bad. Low standby and no volume handling power usage is also important.

Pay attention to the top board; it needs to tolerate more heat than the components at the bottom.
Put your electrolytic caps on the bottom of the unit when you have to use them; use polystyrene / metalized polypropylene caps elsewhere.

Computer power supply units commonly use a temperature-controlled 80mm or 120mm exhaust fan to provide active cooling.
Laptops and other mobile devices tend to use some combination of smaller fans and/or heatpipes for thermal management.

Why don't AVR designers make active cooling available on their home gear, at least as an option? That seems to be pro-only....
Or at least pay some attention to passive cooling techniques like heatpipes to heat sinks for processors/DSP/DACs?


----------



## M Code

cswiger said:


> ^ While I certainly agree with your description, the onus needs to be on the designers of the equipment to tolerate real-world conditions that the units will experience.
> 
> Thermals shouldn't be an afterthought with any powered device-- it deserves good design practice, engineering skill, and real world measurements.
> Wasted power is extra heat. Both are bad. Low standby and no volume handling power usage is also important.
> 
> Pay attention to the top board; it needs to tolerate more heat than the components at the bottom.
> Put your electrolytic caps on the bottom of the unit when you have to use them; use polystyrene / metalized polypropylene caps elsewhere.
> 
> Computer power supply units commonly use a temperature-controlled 80mm or 120mm exhaust fan to provide active cooling.
> Laptops and other mobile devices tend to use some combination of smaller fans and/or heatpipes for thermal management.
> 
> Why don't AVR designers make active cooling available on their home gear, at least as an option? That seems to be pro-only....
> Or at least pay some attention to passive cooling techniques like heatpipes to heat sinks for processors/DSP/DACs?



Comes down to $....
Design approaches for thermal condition management are well-known and not rocket science. The AVR market pushed for lower pricing and thats what they got. Once Amazon, E-Bay, Walmart jumped into the AVR market there was _no value added_ just more pressure for lower pricing...
Thats why there are few regional AV selling specialists supporting better customer service and product comparisons/demos...

Lower pricing, no component overdesign and shorter warranties was the end result with shrinking and/or no profit margin to the AVR brand. The surviving AVR brands have either been bought out, merged together or simply vaninshed..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## TheWaz

My brother-in-law bought a VSX-1122 based upon my recommendation. It worked fine for about a year and a half but a couple of months ago it failed with the UE22 error. I did some searching on the issue a found it to be widespread with a number of "solutions". This morning I noticed this thread and after reading it I have a couple of thoughts that may or may not be useful. 

The first is the idea of adding heat sinks and a fan to address the issue. I don't think that this will help since the UE22 error is occurring upon power-up when all of the components are at room temperature. I don't believe that this is a heat related issue.


Second, I believe that the act heating the 2 chips with a heat gun to get a temporary reprieve has more to do with the mechanical stress created by the expansion of the chips at a different rate than the PCB possibly cleaning a bad connection in the ball grid. I have seen reports from other forums that mechanically shocking the chips (hammer?) also results in a temporary fix. 


I currently have the VSX-1122 in my possession. I think I'll see what happens if I apply a good source of vibration directly to the two chips for a period of time to see if it might do a better job of improving the ball grid connections.


----------



## cswiger

^^^ You may well be right that adding cooling to a system after it experiences this UE22 error won't help.

If something fails due to thermal stress, sure, it could remain broken even after the system cools back down to room temperature.
However, having good ventilation (or active cooling if needed) from the beginning could make a big difference in how likely you are to experience a problem.

Which brings me back to the point. A decent computer PSU will come with a high-quality ball-bearing fan to provide active cooling:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=348

...because the PSU is rated to be handling up to ~650 W, very similar to what a 7-channel AVR might be rated to handle.
Obviously that fan costs something, but it also fits into the BOM for a $100 MSRP product.


----------



## M Code

cswiger said:


> ^^^ You may well be right that adding cooling to a system after it experiences this UE22 error won't help.
> 
> If something fails due to thermal stress, sure, it could remain broken even after the system cools back down to room temperature.
> However, having good ventilation (or active cooling if needed) from the beginning could make a big difference in how likely you are to experience a problem.
> 
> Which brings me back to the point. A decent computer PSU will come with a high-quality ball-bearing fan to provide active cooling:
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=348
> 
> ...because the PSU is rated to be handling up to ~650 W, very similar to what a 7-channel AVR might be rated to handle.
> Obviously that fan costs something, but it also fits into the BOM for a $100 MSRP product.


U are rite in 1 respect...
Cooling fans are cheap however they have some disadvantages..
Basically they are noisy, either blade velocity noise and/or motor rumble. And these issues are very audible especially during low level volume settings...
But...
If the user is pushing the AVR and volume levels are blasting, then _no biggee_ as this will mask any type of audible fan noise.. 

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Edllguy

If I could remind everyone if you are reporting here your UE22 Error that you also include the *build date of your receiver*. You could use the edit command to update your post with the build date.

Thanks


----------



## jc654321

The UE22 error started flashing on my Pioneer Elite VSX-52 about a month ago. I bought it in April 2012. Pioneer told me to try the firmware update, and if it didn't work that it needed to be serviced. Firmware was already up to date. I still have sound, and it works fine besides this annoying flashing code, but I guess it is only a matter of time.

Thankfully, Best Buy gave me a free 5 year extended warranty since I bought this open box from the show room, so I should be able to get this digital board replaced. I'm worried how long it will take to get my receiver back. I hope Best Buy will just replace it, but I guess I'll find out when I bring it in.

As far as heat and airflow, I have about a foot of space on each side of my receiver.

I've been considering buying a new receiver all together, because I do not want to be without one while this one gets repaired when Destiny is released in a few days. At this point, it is unlikely that I will ever purchase a Pioneer product again, which is a shame since I absolutely loved this receiver. I guess I'll have to decide between Denon or Marantz.


----------



## M Code

jc654321 said:


> The UE22 error started flashing on my Pioneer Elite VSX-52 about a month ago. I bought it in April 2012. Pioneer told me to try the firmware update, and if it didn't work that it needed to be serviced. Firmware was already up to date. I still have sound, and it works fine besides this annoying flashing code, but I guess it is only a matter of time.
> 
> Thankfully, Best Buy gave me a free 5 year extended warranty since I bought this open box from the show room, so I should be able to get this digital board replaced. I'm worried how long it will take to get my receiver back. I hope Best Buy will just replace it, but I guess I'll find out when I bring it in.
> 
> As far as heat and airflow, I have about a foot of space on each side of my receiver.
> 
> I've been considering buying a new receiver all together, because I do not want to be without one while this one gets repaired when Destiny is released in a few days. At this point, it is unlikely that I will ever purchase a Pioneer product again, which is a shame since I absolutely loved this receiver. I guess I'll have to decide between Denon or Marantz.


Awesome...
U got a 5 year warranty from BB.. 
Most likely they will _replace_ the AVR as replacement boards are not available...

Just my $0.02....


----------



## Iron Condor

I posted about it in the official thread years ago but I'll chime in here too.

UE22 error on my VSX-1021-K manufactured Nov 2011.

This was a barely used receiver (I was slowly adding speakers). It probably only had like 50hrs of use on it before it died Dec 2013, just out of my added CC protection warranty. I turned it on and noticed crackling and audio cut outs and a UE22 error flashing on the screen. After Googling what "UE22" was (update error firmware) I tried to update the firmware and all attempts stalled mid way through. After that the receiver had zero sound output.

The Pioneer customer service guy told me to try updating the firmware and if that didn't work then "service" he didn't even bother helping me when I asked if I could talk to someone who knew how do some sort of hard reset to clear the error, he just repeated "If the update doesn't work then service."


----------



## mgavriel

I have an SC-67. Purchased in February 2014 at Best Buy.

I believe the receiver worked virtually perfectly until a few days ago. I have no idea if this correlation is at all a causation, but the first signs of receiver imperfect performance started as I attempted to use the Airplay feature for the first time / regularly.

I finally got around to setting up AirPlay with wired Ethernet to my Verizon FIOS router a week or so ago. Once I set it all up, I would attempt to stream to the receiver's Airplay input from my iPhone, and also from my Macs (via the Airfoil app). I found it to be a bit buggy. And weirdly, each day that passed, it seemed a little buggier. I noticed that my TV screen would display weird bright green lines at random when Airplay was on and thus the TV would be displaying the receiver's album art/song progress bar/etc (the receiver getting that info from Airplay obviously). When that symptom was occurring, the audio output would play with a bit of static/interference. And then, it got worse. My TV started going into full static mode, and audio wouldn't play at all or be very unresponsive/unpredictable. 

At this point, all other inputs (XBOX, Mini DV from Mac to HDMI, etc) to the receiver would output both video and audio normally. So I thought that I had an Airplay issue, and I sort of suspected it might be my network/etc, who knows. I didn't yet test ethernet cable/etc. 

It didn't take too long though before I started having a major issue with another input. My Xbox input which had always woked fine wouldn't play audio at all. Video was working fine. Shortly thereafter as I tried to figure out what was going on, I noticed the UE 22 flashing.

Based on some other threads I tried updating firmware (it says I am on the latest) as well as a hard reset. UE22 after the hard reset continues. The only other weird thing I saw was an intermittent UE22 not happening but instead of normal behavior I had flickering between PCM and Stereo on the 'autodetect' I guess for my XBOX One HDMI feed. Right now I am letting the unit rest. We shall see if after some time it comes back to life properly after a cooldown or what have you.

Anyway, I guess I will call best buy and see about what this 4 year plan entitles me to tomorrow.


----------



## Edllguy

mgavriel said:


> I have an SC-67. Purchased in February 2014 at Best Buy.
> 
> I believe the receiver worked virtually perfectly until a few days ago. I have no idea if this correlation is at all a causation, but the first signs of receiver imperfect performance started as I attempted to use the Airplay feature for the first time / regularly.
> 
> I finally got around to setting up AirPlay with wired Ethernet to my Verizon FIOS router a week or so ago. Once I set it all up, I would attempt to stream to the receiver's Airplay input from my iPhone, and also from my Macs (via the Airfoil app). I found it to be a bit buggy. And weirdly, each day that passed, it seemed a little buggier. I noticed that my TV screen would display weird bright green lines at random when Airplay was on and thus the TV would be displaying the receiver's album art/song progress bar/etc (the receiver getting that info from Airplay obviously). When that symptom was occurring, the audio output would play with a bit of static/interference. And then, it got worse. My TV started going into full static mode, and audio wouldn't play at all or be very unresponsive/unpredictable.
> 
> At this point, all other inputs (XBOX, Mini DV from Mac to HDMI, etc) to the receiver would output both video and audio normally. So I thought that I had an Airplay issue, and I sort of suspected it might be my network/etc, who knows. I didn't yet test ethernet cable/etc.
> 
> It didn't take too long though before I started having a major issue with another input. My Xbox input which had always woked fine wouldn't play audio at all. Video was working fine. Shortly thereafter as I tried to figure out what was going on, I noticed the UE 22 flashing.
> 
> Based on some other threads I tried updating firmware (it says I am on the latest) as well as a hard reset. UE22 after the hard reset continues. The only other weird thing I saw was an intermittent UE22 not happening but instead of normal behavior I had flickering between PCM and Stereo on the 'autodetect' I guess for my XBOX One HDMI feed. Right now I am letting the unit rest. We shall see if after some time it comes back to life properly after a cooldown or what have you.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I will call best buy and see about what this 4 year plan entitles me to tomorrow.


mgavriel,

Your main board needs to be replaced. Once UE22 blinks, even once or intermittently, its game over based on all compiled research.

Thankfully your covered under warranty. I would get it done quickly as parts can be hard to find or nonexistent. You might even get a new receiver. 

Let us know how it turns out. And by the way what is the build date of your SC-67 and how was your unit positioned/placed in your entertainment system?

Thanks


----------



## mgavriel

Thanks very much Edllguy.

How do I determine the build date?

In terms of the positioning/placement, it couldn't have been more open/ventilated. Nothing at all on top of it. Just sitting on top of a shelf.

Think I will call best buy at around 4pm eastern. Seems like the first thing they have you do is bring the unit in based on what I could ascertain from their website which suggests the only option is 'schedule an appointment'. I couldn't find a place to sort of enter my geek squad plan # and see what i am theoretically entitled to online... so really not sure.


----------



## Edllguy

mgavriel said:


> Thanks very much Edllguy.
> 
> How do I determine the build date?
> 
> In terms of the positioning/placement, it couldn't have been more open/ventilated. Nothing at all on top of it. Just sitting on top of a shelf.
> 
> Think I will call best buy at around 4pm eastern. Seems like the first thing they have you do is bring the unit in based on what I could ascertain from their website which suggests the only option is 'schedule an appointment'. I couldn't find a place to sort of enter my geek squad plan # and see what i am theoretically entitled to online... so really not sure.


mgavriel, I am quite happy to help you. Also, I'm glad that this thread is gaining more traction as per the number of replies and views are increasing.

To know your build date of your receiver look at the back with all of the connections and on your far right under the power cord you should see a white label. On this label it will state: MFD Month and Year and below that it will have a serial number XYZ123 etc.

According to your statement:

_In terms of the positioning/placement, it couldn't have been more open/ventilated. Nothing at all on top of it. Just sitting on top of a shelf._

I find this very interesting and may support the theory that not all EU22 Error's are related to lack of ventilation but we need more community feedback of similar situations to validate this.

I will update the reporting criteria to include affected receivers with a positioning/placement statement.

Also, at this time I want to thank all the industry experts, techs, and knowledgeable users who have shared their analysis of the problem that we are trying to have a better understanding of. 

So please continue to share your experiences and knowledge about this issue.

Thanks


----------



## Vortech347

*VSX-1021K with UE22 info*

My VSX-1021K is now dead with the UE22 error.

It displayed the error maybe 2 or 3 times over the last year but shutting it off and back on cleared it up.

Last week it displayed it again and the sound would cut in and out. Finally, on Friday it stopped working altogether. It just displays the error and will not respond to inputs or even turn off so I just unplugged it.

MFD March 2011

Anybody recommend a lower powered replacement with bluetooth, 5.1 at least and a second zone. I have it in my living room powering a set of NHT SuperOnes, Center and in ceiling surrounds in a 5.1 config. I have 2 outdoor speakers hooked up on the 2nd zone.

I don't need a lot of power or 4k so I should be able to find something $300 or less to replace this one. 

I'm very disappointed as I've owned several Pioneer AVR's and always had good luck with them and like the way they sound.


----------



## givmeadvil

*Add another vsx-1021k to the list*

Just wanted to add another vsx-1021k to the list. Bought new from best buy in early 2013, open box item. Worked perfect till about 6 months ago, got the ue22 no real issues except the error. Shutting off then back on took care of it. Came home last week to find no audio period. Video comes through just fine. Tried updating firmware gets to 20 percent then error's out. 
April 2011 mfd
I need to add something, airflow. I had direct tv sitting on top but endless room on both sides for air flow.


----------



## DanBrode

*Count me in for UE22 error message*

Got it on my Pionneer svx60 
naturally, going throught the update process is useless
so just want Pioneer to know they made another victim


----------



## drsaxman

*UE22 on VSX-1121K*

I started receiving this message a few weeks ago. Factory resets were fixing it, especially if I left the receiver on for a while. Once I got it to work, I just left it on and it seemed to keep the UE22 at bay. One of the kids accidentally turned off the receiver, and now there is nothing I can do to get it to work anymore.
The MFG date for this unit is August 2011. Pretty lame that this receiver failed after only 4 years, especially for what I paid for it. It amortizes out to about $150 a year!! What a rip off! What is a decent replacement these days?


----------



## givmeadvil

*Tried all fixes....*

I have tried all of the work arounds everyone else has done to get another week or so out of their units. Nothing has worked for me. My unit powers and everything seems normal except audio, it still pushes video.


----------



## givmeadvil

*Response from Pioneer*

Just for ****s and giggles I emailed Pioneer support. I told them the problem with the receiver and what I have tried to fix the problem. I got the response I expected, "Base on your diagnosis, I suggest to get the receiver to a nearest service center. 

Thank You,
Raymund
Home Theater Product Support"


----------



## drsaxman

givmeadvil said:


> Just for ****s and giggles I emailed Pioneer support. I told them the problem with the receiver and what I have tried to fix the problem. I got the response I expected, "Base on your diagnosis, I suggest to get the receiver to a nearest service center.
> 
> Thank You,
> Raymund
> Home Theater Product Support"


Ha!! Raymond was my customer service rep too when I sent pioneer customer support an inquisition on this issue. He recommended taking to an authorized pioneer repair shop as well, to the tune of $500. He advised I call 1-800-421-1404 option 4, option 2. The kind lady on the end said there was nothing she could do since it has been out of warranty for so long, and exceptions for this issue have been denied. She put me on a list to speak to a manager. Obviously, this is a manufacturer defect. What's next? Class action?


----------



## givmeadvil

Hell I don't expect anything to last forever, and I'm not looking for a "free fix". But when there's an issue with an item all built around the same time and the same problem I'd say there is a "defect". We all realize these units have age on them, if they won't fix them for free at least make it a reasonable price to fix it.


----------



## Edllguy

givmeadvil said:


> Hell I don't expect anything to last forever, and I'm not looking for a "free fix". But when there's an issue with an item all built around the same time and the same problem I'd say there is a "defect". We all realize these units have age on them, if they won't fix them for free at least make it a reasonable price to fix it.


Reviewing this entire thread from start to finish, it shouts "*MANUFACTURER DEFECT*"

The UE22 Error follows a consistent pattern of failure for Pioneer receivers made in 2011 and 2012. No specific model or month of production/manufacturing date has any relationship with this issue in terms of isolating the problem to a particular production run. It has happened to owners who have had their receivers both enclosed and out in the open with plenty of airflow or ventilation. You see that confirmed in this thread. 

Although I still do think that the issue is heat related combined with a faulty design implementation I believe some owners may have escaped the EU22 Error as forum member cswiger states:

"having good ventilation (or active cooling if needed) from the beginning could make a big difference in how likely you are to experience a problem." This could explain why the EU22 Error failure has not happened with all owners. Just a theory though.

You have to wonder what design change Pioneer quietly slipped in for 2013 models and forward that eliminated the problem. I would like to see an SC-77/SC-79 opened up and compared directly to an open SC-55/SC57 or SC-67/SC-68 that points to a change in design/build. 

I'm going to assume that Pioneer spent a lot research and time to find a winning design, after the discontinuation of the "Ice Receivers". Remember, Pioneer waited 2 years before releasing these new models in 2011 and at an affordable price point that could please the end consumer while also make money for Pioneer. However, they probably did not field test the new design long enough to identify that there actually was a problem after long term use and/or different usage scenarios. 

I just hope that Onkyo/Pioneer will consider a "Customer Care Program" for owners of 2011/2012 model years or at the very least an affordable "repair program".

Please continue to report and document your receiver UE22 Error occurrences here so that we can build our case even stronger. 

Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Double Post Deleted


----------



## Goalline

Yeah, the enclosed space suggestion is a crock. I had mine in an open cabinet with 6 inches of room above it. That is easily within manufacturing recommendations.

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllAmericanGeek

*VSX-53 with UE22 Error & Won't Update Firmware*

MFD September 2012

Was working fine until 10/05/15

Came home from work and UE22 flashing on receiver.

Trying to hit the DTS chip with the heat gun. No luck so far.

Not a happy camper as we rely on this receiver to run all 3 zones in the house (living, kitchen and dining)

Not purchasing another Pioneer product ever again and steering everyone else away as well.


----------



## Jon S

Out of curiosity, what models are affected by this issue?


----------



## givmeadvil

Jon S said:


> Out of curiosity, what models are affected by this issue?


Mine is, or was, VSX-1021K
I don't know all model's involved, but there are a few different ones


----------



## PioneeringIdiot

I have a VSX-2021K Manufactured Feb 2012 SN LBM005212ER, and also had the dreaded UE22 and no audio, as I had invited a room full of folks over to watch rugby on my big screen. Embarrassing for me but not great PR for pioneer!!

Tried to auto-update software, but only gets to 20% before bombing out. I cannot even find any firmware on the pioneer support site to try a USB update. I want to try this first before aiming at heatgun at the solution.

I have a good mate who can normally swap chips over ... is there any replacement chips available ?

Any idea where the firmware resides - cannot find any link



I will the see how I get on with pioneer customer services and it seems there is a common fault here - so they need to admit this as under European law, they are responsible for consumer electronics for 6 years, especially if you can prove it is a common fault and not as a result of misuse. My unit has been kept in a fully ventilated environment and is only used once a week on average.

Thanks Folks


----------



## PioneeringIdiot

I have a VSX-2021K Manufactured Feb 2012 SN LBM005212ER, and also had the dreaded UE22 and no audio, as I had invited a room full of folks over to watch rugby on my big screen. Embarrassing for me but not great PR for pioneer!!

Tried to auto-update software, but only gets to 20% before bombing out. I cannot even find any firmware on the pioneer support site to try a USB update. I want to try this first before aiming at heatgun at the solution.

I have a good mate who can normally swap chips over ... is there any replacement chips available ?

Any idea where the firmware resides - cannot find any link



I will the see how I get on with pioneer customer services and it seems there is a common fault here - so they need to admit this as under European law, they are responsible for consumer electronics for 6 years, especially if you can prove it is a common fault and not as a result of misuse. My unit has been kept in a fully ventilated environment and is only used once a week on average.

Thanks Folks


----------



## Goalline

SC 67 here.


----------



## BigOne88

SC-67 ue22 error. Has been dead for months and I have a warranty from BB. After my sammy 8500 died I don't care, I have warranty on that to. 

I love this site


----------



## Jon S

hmm.. i also have a SC-67... That would be a concern.... i bought mine February, a few months after it was released...


----------



## 3ller

Mine is an vsx 2021 k, pioneer won´t be the way to go anymore... i asked for the replacement board and were asking an hilarious more than 500 € , it cost me less that, i think im going to use it as an amp only solution or something maybe i make an buttkicker system or something for my sim rig... look for a surround processor or audio card for my pc.


----------



## drsaxman

*Finally a call back from a manager, nothing they can do*

I e-mailed Russ Johnston (do a linkedin search) about my complaint after waiting two weeks for a manager to call me back. I got a call today with the same rhetoric: Sorry it's out of warranty, there is nothing we can do.

Here's Russ' e-mail address if you'd like to voice your opinion as well.
russ.johnston"at"pioneerelectronics.com

Sorry, I can't post links yet.


----------



## Goalline

drsaxman said:


> I e-mailed Russ Johnston (do a linkedin search) about my complaint after waiting two weeks for a manager to call me back. I got a call today with the same rhetoric: Sorry it's out of warranty, there is nothing we can do.
> 
> Here's Russ' e-mail address if you'd like to voice your opinion as well.
> russ.johnston"at"pioneerelectronics.com
> 
> Sorry, I can't post links yet.


Thanks Russ. I will definitely send an e-mail.


----------



## libhop

*UE 22 error Pioneer VSX-60*

Purchased our Pioneer VSX-60 from ABT electronics in Glenview, IL November of 2012 for $600. After reading through these posts, I decided not to try the update or any of the fixes as they seem to be worthless. Nonetheless, I am extremely grateful that you have set up this thread, allowing us to see others in the same situation and building a case for Pioneer/Onkyo to recognize our issue.

We are in the early stages of the problem, can take several minutes to more than 10 plus minutes to get sound to work with our Samsung TV even though we see the picture. The error message UE22 flashes on our Pioneer receiver display. Sometimes, if we switch from Tuner then back to SAT/TV the sound comes on HOWEVER the error message continues to flash on the receiver display. We realized after reading many web pages, not just this one, that the problem is widespread and will likely get worse. We are not techy so I do not plan to open the unit and try for the heat fix.

After several emails with Pioneer, pointing out to them that this is a known problem, their answer was the same as the rest of the folks posting here, you are out of warranty and therefore we can not do anything for you. I plan to show this thread to ABT to see if they can offer any assistance. They do a tremendous amount of business in the Chicago area and might have some pull. We purchased an entire new house of appliances from them in 2003 and are hoping that this will help persuade them to help us. I would expect that there are others following this thread that may have the same relationship with ABT (or similar) and I am encouraging you to attempt to leverage this relationship with your dealer/electronic shop, to ask them to speak to Onkyo/Pioneer as they have the power.

I will also contact Onkyo to see what advice or support they will offer based on the warranty extension mentioned here in this thread (I have an Onkyo receiver that is probably 12 years old with NO ISSUES WHATSOEVER in another spot in my house). I am so angry about Pioneer's blanket response to my emails, I have a good mind to bad mouth them on Twitter, Facebook and any other social media if I do not get satisfaction. I think it is absolutely unconscionable that Pioneer does not stand behind it's products when hard working consumers have paid what I consider an outrageous amount of money for a product that has not lasted more than 3 years. It shows a lack of mutual respect to consumers who put their trust in their product. 

Thank you for giving us this forum to document the issue.


----------



## givmeadvil

drsaxman said:


> I e-mailed Russ Johnston (do a linkedin search) about my complaint after waiting two weeks for a manager to call me back. I got a call today with the same rhetoric: Sorry it's out of warranty, there is nothing we can do.
> 
> Here's Russ' e-mail address if you'd like to voice your opinion as well.
> russ.johnston"at"pioneerelectronics.com
> 
> Sorry, I can't post links yet.


Just sent email to Russ, we will see what comes of it


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,
Update on my Elite VSX 60...
After getting the unit back from my Pioneer Authorized repair facility I connected my receiver and put it back on the shelf.
It did not work and just flashed the UE22 that everyone has.
I also noticed that when I have UE22 and no sound the "Program Indicators" (upper left: L-C-R-SR-SL) also flash
as if the unit cannot lock on to a program input.
In the frequent times that the receiver actually has Audio the UE22 still flashes but the "Program Indicators" are no longer flashing and are on solid.
Then when I lose Audio the "Program Indicators" go back to flashing as well.


Back to my story...
I enabled the "Pass Thru" for all of my HDMI inputs and when I turned it off the small blue light lit (upper right) on the front of the display and I could see my DirecTV on my TV and the Audio also came from my TV's speakers.
To have my computer show on my TV I would turn on the receiver and switch to HDMI 6.
Wait a bit and turn it off letting the Pass Thru kick in.
So at this point it was an expensive but dead HDMI Switcher for my DirecTV, Blu-Ray And HTPC.


Then a strange thing happened, after switching to HDMI 4 for DTV the audio was magically working again with UE22 still flashing, Program Indicators" were not flashing as I stated above and I had perfect Audio for 2 days, I did not shut off the receiver in fear that I would lose it.
Then as mysteriously as the audio started it stopped and I had to turn off the receiver to enable Pass Thru and I was back to listening through my TV's speakers..


It has now been that way for the last few months...
All I have is my TV and then poof the receiver will work for a few days and then die again!
Like it is teasing me! 
And When it works the Audio / Surround is as perfect as when I first got it!


This is the craziest thing I have ever seen in electronics, usually it works or it does not but I have never seen this.
Even with "Cold Solder" joints they will usually crackle when working or hit the object and not go from perfectly good to perfectly bad.


That's all I got.
Asking for Best Buy Gift Certificates for Christmas and maybe I'll finally get a new receiver .
When it works it's perfect...So damn frustrating and I wish that I could figure out once and for all what makes it do this!


Take care everyone,


Bud


----------



## Bud B

I have compiled a list of receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:


Elite SC-LX85


Elite SC-50


Elite SC-55


Elite SC-57


Elite SC-63


Elite SC-67


Elite SC-1222-K


Elite SC-1527-K


Elite VSX 52


Elite VSX 53


Elite VSX 60


VSX 1021-K


VSX 1121-K


VSX 2021-K


Bud


----------



## Goalline

Just sent an e-mail to Russ.


----------



## Defalt

*Ue22*

I just got this error a few days ago on my SC-1522-K. Tried doing a factory reset and updating firmware, error would return within 24 hours. My unit was just under 2 years old, fortunately costco gave me a full cash refund.


----------



## SoundChex

drsaxman said:


> I e-mailed Russ Johnston (do a linkedin search) about my complaint after waiting two weeks for a manager to call me back. I got a call today with the same rhetoric: Sorry it's out of warranty, there is nothing we can do.




Check with your State's Department of Consumer Affairs. Manufacturer's of consumer electronics products are usually required to provide parts|support (not necessarily free!) for a certain number of years beyond the [model year end?] sales period for the product--perhaps for as many as 7 years, regardless of the warranty period. If it was an interstate purchase--"by mail"--there may also be applicable Federal consumer protection law.


_


----------



## Slackjaw747

Bud B said:


> I have compiled a list of receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:
> 
> 
> Elite SC-LX85
> 
> 
> Elite SC-50
> 
> 
> Elite SC-55
> 
> 
> Elite SC-63
> 
> 
> Elite SC-67
> 
> 
> Elite SC-1222-K
> 
> 
> Elite SC-1527-K
> 
> 
> Elite VSX 52
> 
> 
> Elite VSX 53
> 
> 
> Elite VSX 60
> 
> 
> VSX 1021-K
> 
> 
> VSX 1121-K
> 
> 
> VSX 2021-K
> 
> 
> Bud



Add SC-57 to this list. Purchased March 2012 and died with UE22 in December 2014...


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,
So after everything is all said and done and we all know that Pioneer couldn't give a hoot about any of us or UE22.
Who would purchase another Pioneer product?


My answer is NOT ME!
If I cannot trust in any longevity of a company's product past it's warranty and there is no customer support if there is a manufacturing flaw,
How can I possibly rationalize investing my money and faith on another one of their products?!


Stick a Fork in Me I'm Done with Pioneer!


The real 64 thousand dollar question is: "Who DO I now trust for the replacement of my Elite VSX 60 UE22 receiver.


Bud B


----------



## Gates

Bud B said:


> Hi all,
> So after everything is all said and done and we all know that Pioneer couldn't give a hoot about any of us or UE22.
> Who would purchase another Pioneer product?
> 
> 
> My answer is NOT ME!
> If I cannot trust in any longevity of a company's product past it's warranty and there is no customer support if there is a manufacturing flaw,
> How can I possibly rationalize investing my money and faith on another one of their products?!
> 
> 
> Stick a Fork in Me I'm Done with Pioneer!
> 
> 
> The real 64 thousand dollar question is: "Who DO I now trust for the replacement of my Elite VSX 60 UE22 receiver.
> 
> 
> Bud B


I just sold my Pioneer SC-68 and bought a Marantz. I'm officially done with pioneer and I've had all their flagship models for about 20 years.


----------



## DerekH

I purchased an SC 68 from Best Buy in September 2012. I began to have audio problems about one week ago. The UE22 error message started yesterday. The only way I can get sound on the SAT/CBL input is to change the input to Tuner which does have sound and then return to the SAT/CBL input which will now work. I use the Pure Direct setting.

Can a firmware update fix this UE22 error and lack of sound issue.? I had a no sound problem with an Onkyo Receiver that was fixed with a firmware update.

Derek


----------



## Goalline

DerekH said:


> I purchased an SC 68 from Best Buy in September 2012. I began to have audio problems about one week ago. The UE22 error message started yesterday. The only way I can get sound on the SAT/CBL input is to change the input to Tuner which does have sound and then return to the SAT/CBL input which will now work. I use the Pure Direct setting.
> 
> Can a firmware update fix this UE22 error and lack of sound issue.? I had a no sound problem with an Onkyo Receiver that was fixed with a firmware update.
> 
> Derek


Damn, it is almost as if this flaw was intentionally designed to fail just as the warranty was expiring. Very few have complained that their receivers failed before the warranty ran out. I was actually all set to sell my SC67 at the beginning of this year when my wife talked me out of it. I wanted to purchase the next flagship (SC99) as soon as it came out. My wife thought the SC67 would be better used as a secondary system. Some poor sap would have been stuck with this problem instead of me.

Now, I am trying to decide whether to go with the Denon 7200WA or one of the Anthems. I suppose Yammy is also in play.


----------



## Goalline

DerekH said:


> I purchased an SC 68 from Best Buy in September 2012. I began to have audio problems about one week ago. The UE22 error message started yesterday. The only way I can get sound on the SAT/CBL input is to change the input to Tuner which does have sound and then return to the SAT/CBL input which will now work. I use the Pure Direct setting.
> 
> Can a firmware update fix this UE22 error and lack of sound issue.? I had a no sound problem with an Onkyo Receiver that was fixed with a firmware update.
> 
> Derek


Damn, it is almost as if this flaw was intentionally designed to fail just as the warranty was expiring. Very few have complained that their receivers failed before the warranty ran out. I was actually all set to sell my SC67 at the beginning of this year when my wife talked me out of it. I wanted to purchase the next flagship (SC99) as soon as it came out. My wife thought the SC67 would be better used as a secondary system. Some poor sap would have been stuck with this problem instead of me.

Now, I am trying to decide whether to go with the Denon 7200WA or one of the Anthems. I suppose Yammy is also in play.


----------



## evanroheff21

Add another VSX-1021-K to the pile. Mine was manufactured in June 2011 according to the sticker on the back. Got the UE22 error on about September 25th, tried doing firmware updates (USB and network), factory resets, a bit of tentative percussive maintenance, but had the same experience as everyone else in the thread. Limited success with getting it back working occasionally, then failing, then back on, then failing again. After a couple days, it had failed to the point of no audio output. 

I'm considering writing Russ Johnston an email as well. Has anyone had any positive responses back from him? 

While I understand how burned many of you feel, I guess I must be a glutton for punishment (or have faith that Pioneer has fixed the problem in the xx24 or newer (xx30) receivers). I bought a VSX-1124-K to replace it, as I was able to get a NIB one from Best Buy for $269 on an awesome clearance. I couldn't find any other receivers with enough HDMI ports and 7.1 (or better) connections anywhere near that price, even used through local markets. So far so good, hopefully it stays that way.

I originally bought my 1021 for about $130 used in 2013. I guess that's the reason I'm not feeling as burnt by Pioneer. Either way, though, I'd like to get the 1021 fixed to use elsewhere in my home.


----------



## Goalline

DerekH said:


> Can a firmware update fix this UE22 error and lack of sound issue.? I had a no sound problem with an Onkyo Receiver that was fixed with a firmware update.
> 
> Derek


I've not heard of anyone who had success fixing this issue with a firmware update.


----------



## Goalline

evanroheff21 said:


> I originally bought my 1021 for about $130 used in 2013. I guess that's the reason I'm not feeling as burnt by Pioneer. Either way, though, I'd like to get the 1021 fixed to use elsewhere in my home.


The cost to fix the issue will equal 4 or 5 1021's. At least, the price you paid for it in 2013. Not worth it.


----------



## llkindt

Not sure if it's been mentioned. I purchase all my audio equipment on my CitiBank CC, they will extend the manufacturer warranty by one year and reimburse you for repair costs. I had a $240.00 repair on a Cannon camera, out of warranty, covered simply by filling out a form.


----------



## evanroheff21

Goalline said:


> The cost to fix the issue will equal 4 or 5 1021's. At least, the price you paid for it in 2013. Not worth it.


I should have clarified... I would love it if Pioneer would step up and take care of the issue through a recall or service, and that is what I'm hopeful for. I'll keep the 1021 in storage for now, but I'm certainly not holding my breath for them to "do the right thing" ™.


----------



## llkindt

I agree. I've got a Onkyo 1007 going in for a second repair under the extended warranty program. Back to the topic. 

Cheers


----------



## Goalline

llkindt said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned. I purchase all my audio equipment on my CitiBank CC, they will extend the manufacturer warranty by one year and reimburse you for repair costs. I had a $240.00 repair on a Cannon camera, out of warranty, covered simply by filling out a form.


Smart. I will remember to do so next time. I seldom use credit cards, but mine actually doubles the warranty. I made a booboo when I used my debit card for this one.


----------



## Austin Bozarth

Hi, my SC-55 finally went kaput with the UE22 error today (11/8/2015). We have seen it around for about a month. Sometimes it would kill the audio, but we were able to fix it by just unplugging the unit, until today. Today the sound stopped and it would not work. I do have the latest firmware on the device. I tried blowing out all of the dust in the device but that did not help. I have had it since 2011 and it has been a great unit until now. The Manufacture date is August 2011. I have in it an open shelf with a couple of inches between the unit and the shelf above, but the sides are open and the only other unit is a small DVR on the shelf above. Unfortunately, I will probably have to replace the unit as the cost to fix it appears too high and I suspect the new board will end up with the same issue anyway unless it has actually be redesigned. 

Thanks,
Austin

Unit: SC-55
Manufacture Date: August 2011
Purchase Date: October/November 2011


----------



## nulland

I have a Pioneer SC-57 that is not fully functional as it only outputs sound on its front and center channels, no surround sound. This limitation is not due to the dreaded UE22 error since the receiver starts normally with no such message being displayed. It is due to a damaged power amplifier assembly, which also causes the receiver to randomly shut down and then power on by itself. The main digital board seems to in good condition as of now. Still, I am concerned that sooner or later, my SC-57 will suffer the same fate as those receivers that were brought down by the UE22 error.

I read all the posts in this thread in search of a solution, hoping to find some posts related to my problem about amplifier error. Did not find any in this thread, but I came to know more about this UE22 error and after further research, I am likewise convinced that earlier posts have correctly traced the UE22 error to the failure of the Digital Signal Processors (DSPs) on the mainboard.

By observation, some have speculated that the failures are heat related, lack of ventilation while others point to mechanical stress. Still some have speculated that they are factory defects, either due to glitches in the manufacturing process or to material defects. The latter seems to be the most plausible cause since there seems to be no pattern of failure that can be attributed to the other possible causes. But without sufficient evidence, material defects will be difficult to prove for purposes of building a case for recall or service fix. Without proof, claims of breakdowns due to component quality issues could easily be dismissed.

I think that at this time, the members of this group have adequate grounds for filing a case for a recall, as there is now a pattern of receiver breakdowns. All affected units had the same UE22 errors and all of them, at least those reported in this thread were manufactured in 2011-2012. These are not random failures and as Edllguy has mentioned, these PREMATURE breakdowns cannot be linked to owner behavior of occasional quality control issues. What is needed at this point is solid proof that these are due to material or component defects, proof that will bolster a case for recall. 

The following information could be of help in this regard. The data presented below are available and can be verified from Pioneer service manuals and other sources in the web:


1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.​
2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.​
3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.​
4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​
Sorry for the very long post, but I have presented here what I believe to be relevant to the UE22 error, information that will hopefully make Pioneer sit up and listen. I could have posted it earlier, but because of my ESL it took me some time to put it together. And since I cannot insert links yet as this is my first post, just do a search for above PCNs to view the documents.


----------



## Goalline

nulland said:


> I have a Pioneer SC-57 that is not fully functional as it only outputs sound on its front and center channels, no surround sound. This limitation is not due to the dreaded UE22 error since the receiver starts normally with no such message being displayed. It is due to a damaged power amplifier assembly, which also causes the receiver to randomly shut down and then power on by itself. The main digital board seems to in good condition as of now. Still, I am concerned that sooner or later, my SC-57 will suffer the same fate as those receivers that were brought down by the UE22 error.
> 
> I read all the posts in this thread in search of a solution, hoping to find some posts related to my problem about amplifier error. Did not find any in this thread, but I came to know more about this UE22 error and after further research, I am likewise convinced that earlier posts have correctly traced the UE22 error to the failure of the Digital Signal Processors (DSPs) on the mainboard.
> 
> By observation, some have speculated that the failures are heat related, lack of ventilation while others point to mechanical stress. Still some have speculated that they are factory defects, either due to glitches in the manufacturing process or to material defects. The latter seems to be the most plausible cause since there seems to be no pattern of failure that can be attributed to the other possible causes. But without sufficient evidence, material defects will be difficult to prove for purposes of building a case for recall or service fix. Without proof, claims of breakdowns due to component quality issues could easily be dismissed.
> 
> I think that at this time, the members of this group have adequate grounds for filing a case for a recall, as there is now a pattern of receiver breakdowns. All affected units had the same UE22 errors and all of them, at least those reported in this thread were manufactured in 2011-2012. These are not random failures and as Edllguy has mentioned, these PREMATURE breakdowns cannot be linked to owner behavior of occasional quality control issues. What is needed at this point is solid proof that these are due to material or component defects, proof that will bolster a case for recall.
> 
> The following information could be of help in this regard. The data presented below are available and can be verified from Pioneer service manuals and other sources in the web:
> 
> 
> 1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.​
> 2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.​
> 3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.​
> 4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​
> Sorry for the very long post, but I have presented here what I believe to be relevant to the UE22 error, information that will hopefully make Pioneer sit up and listen. I could have posted it earlier, but because of my ESL it took me some time to put it together. And since I cannot insert links yet as this is my first post, just do a search for above PCNs to view the documents.


Great post Nulland. Thank you! Makes me wonder if Pioneer is charging us full price for chips that are on active recall. That doesn't seem right.


----------



## dgerst

Mine began displaying UE22 about a month ago. Dropping out on processed audio as well. After reading I hit the chip with my heat gun and it only lasted a few days. I decided to try it again, this time heating up most every chip on the board, as well as the HDMI connections to the board. It has been almost three weeks now with no troubles. I'm not holding my breath but am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## M Code

nulland said:


> I have a Pioneer SC-57 that is not fully functional as it only outputs sound on its front and center channels, no surround sound. This limitation is not due to the dreaded UE22 error since the receiver starts normally with no such message being displayed. It is due to a damaged power amplifier assembly, which also causes the receiver to randomly shut down and then power on by itself. The main digital board seems to in good condition as of now. Still, I am concerned that sooner or later, my SC-57 will suffer the same fate as those receivers that were brought down by the UE22 error.
> 
> I read all the posts in this thread in search of a solution, hoping to find some posts related to my problem about amplifier error. Did not find any in this thread, but I came to know more about this UE22 error and after further research, I am likewise convinced that earlier posts have correctly traced the UE22 error to the failure of the Digital Signal Processors (DSPs) on the mainboard.
> 
> By observation, some have speculated that the failures are heat related, lack of ventilation while others point to mechanical stress. Still some have speculated that they are factory defects, either due to glitches in the manufacturing process or to material defects. The latter seems to be the most plausible cause since there seems to be no pattern of failure that can be attributed to the other possible causes. But without sufficient evidence, material defects will be difficult to prove for purposes of building a case for recall or service fix. Without proof, claims of breakdowns due to component quality issues could easily be dismissed.
> 
> I think that at this time, the members of this group have adequate grounds for filing a case for a recall, as there is now a pattern of receiver breakdowns. All affected units had the same UE22 errors and all of them, at least those reported in this thread were manufactured in 2011-2012. These are not random failures and as Edllguy has mentioned, these PREMATURE breakdowns cannot be linked to owner behavior of occasional quality control issues. What is needed at this point is solid proof that these are due to material or component defects, proof that will bolster a case for recall.
> 
> The following information could be of help in this regard. The data presented below are available and can be verified from Pioneer service manuals and other sources in the web:
> 
> 
> 1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.​
> 2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.​
> 3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.​
> 4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​
> Sorry for the very long post, but I have presented here what I believe to be relevant to the UE22 error, information that will hopefully make Pioneer sit up and listen. I could have posted it earlier, but because of my ESL it took me some time to put it together. And since I cannot insert links yet as this is my first post, just do a search for above PCNs to view the documents.



Nice writeup however...
U failed to mention the _primary cause_ of premature aging of an IC...

When calculating an expected lifetime of an IC, one needs review the environmental conditions in which an IC is operated as these can/will vary. Since the lifetime of an IC decreases with increasing operating temperature, environmental conditions can alter the aging characteristics. In particular, the operating temperature of an IC depends upon the ambient temperature in its local environment and upon the degree to which it is cooled. For example, if the electronic device (AVR) is in an enclosed cabinet without adequate free-air clearance dimensions as recommended by the manufacturer's instructions, the operating temperature of an IC will increase reducing its lifetime.

Another requirement when calculating an expected lifetime of an IC is that some types of ICs have more than one possible operating state. As an example, some ICs have high performance and low performance operating states. These may include, for example, two or more clock rates, such as a minimum clock rate and one or more higher clock rates for higher performance. Increasing clock rates for higher performance is also known as “overclocking.” The overclocking states typically have a higher operating voltage, and the higher voltage and higher heat dissipation experienced during overclocking _reduces_ IC lifetime.


Just my $0.02...


----------



## Goalline

M Code, in my house an Elite receiver died while housed in an open cabinet with double the required clearance. In the same space lived a Denon receiver for almost a decade without fail. I am actually using this pre-HDMI receiver again until I replace the dead SC 67.


----------



## M Code

Goalline said:


> M Code, in my house an Elite receiver died while housed in an open cabinet with double the required clearance. In the same space lived a Denon receiver for almost a decade without fail. I am actually using this pre-HDMI receiver again until I replace the dead SC 67.


U can't compare older AVRs to newer AVRs for reliability....
The older AVRs were designed/built under a different set of standards and costs, thats why the older AVRs had typically longer warranties. AVRs built in the last 7 years have totally different internal construction, heat sinking, power supply, simply less overdesign. Also the royalties costs paid by the brands are 3x higher, due to to their multiple royalties for HD audio, HD video, internet radio, iPod/iPhone connectivity. The market pressed for more features, more channels, more codecs @ lower retail pricing....
They got what they asked for.. 
A price sensitive AVR that is obsolete in fewer years, less reliable and is not cost-effective to service and/or upgrade.


Just my $0.02...


----------



## givmeadvil

*Reply from Mark*

Here's my reply from Mark from pioneer.


I do understand your point of view regarding your VSX-1021-K, and it's true
that repairing a receiver that's a few years old may not always be
cost-effective. But as we discussed, due to the fact that it has been more
than two years since our Limited Warranty on this product expired, we must
respectfully deny your request for assistance with the cost of any repairs
that are now required on this unit.

While we are always disappointed to hear that a Pioneer customer is
dissatisfied, we do thank you for your business, and for the opportunity to
respond specifically to your concern.

Sincerely
Mark Passmore
Manager, Customer Service
Pioneer Electronics


----------



## nohcho

No wonder pioneer is in the gutter with their financials, with the customer service like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goalline

M Code said:


> U can't compare older AVRs to newer AVRs for reliability....
> The older AVRs were designed/built under a different set of standards and costs, thats why the older AVRs had typically longer warranties. AVRs built in the last 7 years have totally different internal construction, heat sinking, power supply, simply less overdesign. Also the royalties costs paid by the brands are 3x higher, due to to their multiple royalties for HD audio, HD video, internet radio, iPod/iPhone connectivity. The market pressed for more features, more channels, more codecs @ lower retail pricing....
> They got what they asked for..
> A price sensitive AVR that is obsolete in fewer years, less reliable and is not cost-effective to service and/or upgrade.
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02...


Interesting post, but one that skirts the issue.


----------



## Goalline

nohcho said:


> No wonder pioneer is in the gutter with their financials, with the customer service like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I get the message loud and clear. I will never purchase another Pioneer product, nor will I purchase from any affiliated company. They vote with their LACK of customer service, I vote with my dollars. Time to move on.


----------



## rhed

Man.. Reading about all this issues making me think twice about getting a new Pioneer receiver. ATMOS is my only main reason to make the move. And I'd like to keep everything the same line. From my Elite player, Elite receiver, and my Elite display. As I don't want to deal with handshake issues. I've had zero problems with my old Pioneer setup. With my 6 yr old Elite SC-09rx avr. Is all the latest models have this problem?


----------



## nohcho

rhed said:


> Man.. Reading about all this issues making me think twice about getting a new Pioneer receiver. ATMOS is my only main reason to make the move. And I'd like to keep everything the same line. From my Elite player, Elite receiver, and my Elite display. As I don't want to deal with handshake issues. I've had zero problems with my old Pioneer setup. With my 6 yr old Elite SC-09rx avr. Is all the latest models have this problem?



That issue only affected models made in certain years if im correct. Pioneers are generally very reliable. This thread only has 6 pages since its inception which tells me that the issue is not that wide spread otherwise it would have been like that onkyo failures thread that had 81 pages. 

Ive had my vsx 90 for a while and no issues whatsoever. That being said, you cant expect a company to honor a warranty once the said warranty expires. No company will do that, pioneer is not alone in that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goalline

Time will tell. At one time that Onkyo thread "only" had 6 pages too. Please find another product other than these two examples with 6 pages of failed product?

There is a clear pattern here of a product that is failing at a high rate. Other message boards are also littered with complaints about this issue.

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nohcho

Goalline said:


> Time will tell. At one time that Onkyo thread "only" had 6 pages too. Please find another product other than these two examples with 6 pages of failed product?
> 
> There is a clear pattern here of a product that is failing at a high rate. Other message boards are also littered with complaints about this issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk



Agreed, i have yamaha 779 on the way and once it arrives ill see how it stacks up against mu vsx90, ill decide which one to keep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goalline

nohcho said:


> Agreed, i have yamaha 779 on the way and once it arrives ill see how it stacks up against mu vsx90, ill decide which one to keep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Nohcho, let us know what you think after comparing the 2 receivers. I haven't owns a Yamaha since the DSP A1000 SOME 15 YEARS AGO. I really liked it.


----------



## Jon S

I wonder if attaching heat sinks to the bad chips will prevent or slow down the degradation...


----------



## cswiger

Jon S said:


> I wonder if attaching heat sinks to the bad chips will prevent or slow down the degradation...


It depends. If the chips on the HDMI board are generating most of the heat from their own operation, then adding heat sinks would likely help.

If the HDMI board is getting cooked due to heat from components below it, then heatsinks on the HDMI chips would be nearly useless-- active cooling (aka a fan) would work much better.


----------



## inton2o

Add one more to the list! Pioneer VSX-52. Production date Nov 2011. I have been dealing with the UE22 error for a while. At first I would just toggle thru the DSP buttons, toggle speaker on-off until I get sound back but the error code would persist on the display. It usually would take a good 15 to 30 minutes to get sound. When that no longer worked I could get sound if I ran the full MCACC. Every time I powered up the AVR I get no sound and UE22 on the display. At one point after trying many things including unplugging and plugging in AVR the UE22 was gone and I had sound! So I left the AVR on 24/7. That worked for about 2 weeks until I came home after work and saw the UE22 and no sound. I went through the unplug-plug in....toggling switches etc....and could only get sound to the front speakers with the AVR set to stream direct. That lasted for one day. Now nothing I try will work and I started looking online for a solution which lead me to this forum. I will try the heat gun trick and cross my fingers. Also, AVR was not in a enclosed cabinet and not stacked under other electronics.


----------



## inton2o

To update my post earlier today, I put several layers of aluminum foil around the DTS chip and went after it with a Harbor Freight 1500 watt heat gun. At first I tried the low setting for about a minute at about 6" above the chip. Let it cool down a few minutes (cool enough to hold finger on and not burn) then turned it on. I still had UE22 flashing. So I set up again but used the high setting on the heat gun and held it at same distance for shorter period of time. I picked up a slight smell of warm electronics and stopped! I let it cool a few minutes and tested again. This time no code. I hooked up all the speakers and at this point all seems to be functioning as it should. Time will tell if this fix holds. I will get a heat sink for it and some small 5 volt fans to cool the chip and pull heat out of the enclosure. Right now I have the lid sitting on top with a gap at the front and back. What I noticed for my AVR is that there are no ventilation ducts at the rear and that chip sits rather close to the top where heat could be trapped.


----------



## Jon S

I opened up my Pioneer SC-67 and looked at the TI Chips... I have a pair of the bad Texas Instruments D808K013CPTP400 DSP ICs on the main video board. I purchased a couple of heat sinks for the XBox 360 RROD chips from Amazon and they fit perfectly on the TI DSPs. The heat sinks are aluminum with dual sided self-stick thermal tape. 

The heat sinks should be 25x25 mm (1" x 1") in size. It appears the ones I bought with the self-adhesive tape is no longer available... You have to buy the heat sinks without the tape and buy Arctic Silver ceramic thermal adhesive. Be aware that the adhesive is permanent.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know what these DSPs actually do?


----------



## M Code

Jon S said:


> I opened up my Pioneer SC-67 and looked at the TI Chips... I have a pair of the bad Texas Instruments D808K013CPTP400 DSP ICs on the main video board. I purchased a couple of heat sinks for the XBox 360 RROD chips from Amazon and they fit perfectly on the TI DSPs. The heat sinks are aluminum with dual sided self-stick thermal tape.
> 
> The heat sinks should be 25x25 mm (1" x 1") in size. It appears the ones I bought with the self-adhesive tape is no longer available... You have to buy the heat sinks without the tape and buy Arctic Silver ceramic thermal adhesive. Be aware that the adhesive is permanent.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know what these DSPs actually do?


Read my previous posts...
1 DSP handles SD audio, bass management, MAAC, the other DSP handles HD audio..

Just my $0.02..


----------



## Worf

rhed said:


> Man.. Reading about all this issues making me think twice about getting a new Pioneer receiver. ATMOS is my only main reason to make the move. And I'd like to keep everything the same line. From my Elite player, Elite receiver, and my Elite display. As I don't want to deal with handshake issues. I've had zero problems with my old Pioneer setup. With my 6 yr old Elite SC-09rx avr. Is all the latest models have this problem?


If you're worried, check your credit card to see what extended warranty they offer. If not, since it's an elite and has to be bought in a store, get an extended warranty to go with it. Most will replace or refund if they can't fix it and it shouldn't be too much of an extra expense.


----------



## Bud B

Updated list of receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:


Elite SC-LX85

Elite SC-50

Elite SC-55

Elite SC-57

Elite SC-63

Elite SC-67

Elite SC68

Elite SC-1222-K

Elite SC-1522-K

Elite SC-1527-K

Elite VSX 52

Elite VSX 53

Elite VSX 60

VSX 1021-K

VSX 1121-K

VSX 2021-K


Bud


----------



## markus767

M Code said:


> The market pressed for more features, more channels, more codecs @ lower retail pricing....
> They got what they asked for..


I didn't ask for all that junk. I want an AVR/pre-pro that has working decoding and useful speaker/bass management (most devices fail that basic requirement). Don't need anything that can't be added to the box via a HDMI connected device (e.g. internet/local streaming). Don't need other "zones". Don't need the box to be a networking device. Don't need processing that is utter nonsense (octave band EQs, "standing wave EQ" that doesn't go lower than 63Hz) or is already integrated in other devices (e.g. TV/projector video processing).


----------



## warrrreagl

You can add my VSX 1122 to the list, purchased in 2012. I also contacted Pioneer and they directed me to a certified repair shop 2 hours away.

Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but what exactly is the actual repair? If I took it to the shop, what would they do to fix it? If I knew the repair, I'd figure out how to do it myself, so does anyone know exactly what a repair shop would do to fix it?


----------



## v.machete

Hello guys,
You can add two more units to that list.
Two Elite SC-63s bought back in 2014 that were housed in a dedicated AV room with a constant temperature of 70 degrees, an immense airflow system and where other components/devices reside as well, including Creston Swamps, cable boxes, server systems, security system etc.
They both showed the error one week from each other.
The saddest thing is that they had replaced two Sony units, both from their ES line, One 555-ES and one 777-ES that never gave me problems. They just ran a bit hot.
Now I have two cold Pioneers. Dead cold!


----------



## Goalline

Those amps do run cool when they attain UE 22 status, don't they?  My still running 2001 Denon RUNS so much hotter.


----------



## v.machete

It sadly seems by the way this is going that we will eventually be replacing all these units with new ones.
Any suggestions for a better unit/s?


----------



## M Code

markus767 said:


> I didn't ask for all that junk. I want an AVR/pre-pro that has working decoding and useful speaker/bass management (most devices fail that basic requirement). Don't need anything that can't be added to the box via a HDMI connected device (e.g. internet/local streaming). Don't need other "zones". Don't need the box to be a networking device. Don't need processing that is utter nonsense (octave band EQs, "standing wave EQ" that doesn't go lower than 63Hz) or is already integrated in other devices (e.g. TV/projector video processing).



Hmmm.. 
Thats some interesting requirements.. 
Did U find a product that met those??

Just my $0.02..


----------



## markus767

M Code said:


> Hmmm..
> Thats some interesting requirements..
> Did U find a product that met those??
> 
> Just my $0.02..


Nope. That's why I wrote that post. You've said customers got what they've asked for. I'm a customer and I didn't ask for it. Maybe someone is listening to me, maybe not. But one thing is sure, if you don't ask for something others will decide for you.


----------



## Jon S

Technically, the problem is should be directed to Texas Instruments. The problem is that the DSP processors was recalled by TI because of "premature degeneration". TI advised all manufacturers to not use the affected processors and get the newer generation processor in its place.

Since this is a manufacturing issue by TI, TI should bear the costs of replacement or repair of the affected receivers. Since the issue appeared after the warranty period, Pioneer is not obligated to repair the said affected receivers. Since these are devices that are no longer manufactured, they would have to design and tool the original boards again with the new processors which would cost a considerable sum for all the affected models throughout the years...

I am not trying to defend Pioneer but think that TI should work with Pioneer in resolving the issue since the root cause is TI's manufacturing defect. The sad thing is that most electronics defects are not regulated and do not fall under government rules. If this defect had proved to be a hazard (e.g. causing a fire), you know they would not hesitate to force a recall and repair the said units.

So this means the consumer is again stuck with a bad product with no recourse. I have seen this scenario repeated with other products (Onkyo's infamous HDMI board failures, IDE connectors, the infamous DTS HD Master bomb, Samsung/Sony/Vizio bad capacitors in power supplies and circuit boards). No doubt this type of problem will appear again with other products in the coming years where we are left with a defective product that a manufacturer will ignore.


----------



## M Code

markus767 said:


> Nope. That's why I wrote that post. You've said customers got what they've asked for. I'm a customer and I didn't ask for it. Maybe someone is listening to me, maybe not. But one thing is sure, if you don't ask for something others will decide for you.



Hmmm..
I am still confused.. 
Your 1st request is..
"I want an AVR/pre-pro that has working decoding and useful speaker/bass management (most devices fail that basic requirement)."

Basically..
Working decoding and speaker/bass management layouts as used by the AVR brands follow the specifications as _required_ by Dolby, DTS, THX for their respective *certification...* 
If these are _inadequate_ then an alternate approach would be contact Dolby or DTS or THX for certain revisions..

Note that as of now the way the procedure works is that each DSP supplier such as TI, Cirrus Logic, AD are supplied the primary software code from Dolby, DTS and THX. Next the DSP supplier ports over the code to run on their respective processor engine platform, which in turn is submitted back to Dolby, DTS, or THX for validation before it is distributed to each AVR design team for implementation into their products... Once implemented into a product, the working product prototype is submitted to Dolby, DTS and THX for their respective certification..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Goalline

Jon S said:


> Technically, the problem is should be directed to Texas Instruments. The problem is that the DSP processors was recalled by TI because of "premature degeneration". TI advised all manufacturers to not use the affected processors and get the newer generation processor in its place.
> 
> Since this is a manufacturing issue by TI, TI should bear the costs of replacement or repair of the affected receivers. Since the issue appeared after the warranty period, Pioneer is not obligated to repair the said affected receivers. Since these are devices that are no longer manufactured, they would have to design and tool the original boards again with the new processors which would cost a considerable sum for all the affected models throughout the years...
> 
> I am not trying to defend Pioneer but think that TI should work with Pioneer in resolving the issue since the root cause is TI's manufacturing defect. The sad thing is that most electronics defects are not regulated and do not fall under government rules. If this defect had proved to be a hazard (e.g. causing a fire), you know they would not hesitate to force a recall and repair the said units.
> 
> So this means the consumer is again stuck with a bad product with no recourse. I have seen this scenario repeated with other products (Onkyo's infamous HDMI board failures, IDE connectors, the infamous DTS HD Master bomb, Samsung/Sony/Vizio bad capacitors in power supplies and circuit boards). No doubt this type of problem will appear again with other products in the coming years where we are left with a defective product that a manufacturer will ignore.



Ultimately, Pioneer chose to manufacture with those parts. They are far from blameless. We purchased these receivers from Pioneer, not from TI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nohcho

Onkyo used faulty TI chips and after allot of pushback they caved in and honored and repaired units whereas pioneer chooses to leave people in the cold. Hopefully, after onkyo pioneer merger is finalized, pioneer will change their tune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markus767

M Code said:


> Hmmm..
> I am still confused..
> Your 1st request is..
> "I want an AVR/pre-pro that has working decoding and useful speaker/bass management (most devices fail that basic requirement)."
> 
> Basically..
> Working decoding and speaker/bass management layouts as used by the AVR brands follow the specifications as _required_ by Dolby, DTS, THX for their respective *certification...*
> If these are _inadequate_ then an alternate approach would be contact Dolby or DTS or THX for certain revisions..
> 
> Note that as of now the way the procedure works is that each DSP supplier such as TI, Cirrus Logic, AD are supplied the primary software code from Dolby, DTS and THX. Next the DSP supplier ports over the code to run on their respective processor engine platform, which in turn is submitted back to Dolby, DTS, or THX for validation before it is distributed to each AVR design team for implementation into their products... Once implemented into a product, the working product prototype is submitted to Dolby, DTS and THX for their respective certification..
> 
> Just my $0.02...


I know how the process works but yet we get AVRs and pre-pros that don't work as they should. Whether it's the manufacturer's, the chip supplier's or the licensing entity's fault doesn't matter at first. What matters is that it's certainly not the consumer's fault nor job to fix it.

I want bass management that supports multiple subs, independent low and high pass filters with a variety of different slopes. If a manufacturer integrates automated level and distance detection then how about adding an automated process for properly matching subs and satellites? No consumer room EQ solution offers this albeit it is one of the basic requirements for a decent sounding system.
Do we need to wait for Dolby or a chip manufacturer to implement it in code and/or chips before AVR manufacturers realize this could be a feature an AVR should have? If yes then something is fundamentally wrong with the way such devices get designed.

Furthermore I wasn't only talking about faulty bass management implementations but about all the other useless features one can find in AVRs/pre-pros these days. If some people think they need multiple video processors, multiple Spotify clients, etc. in their system so be it but I'm not one of them.


----------



## garciab

Jon S said:


> Technically, the problem is should be directed to Texas Instruments. The problem is that the DSP processors was recalled by TI because of "premature degeneration". TI advised all manufacturers to not use the affected processors and get the newer generation processor in its place.
> 
> Since this is a manufacturing issue by TI, TI should bear the costs of replacement or repair of the affected receivers. Since the issue appeared after the warranty period, Pioneer is not obligated to repair the said affected receivers. Since these are devices that are no longer manufactured, they would have to design and tool the original boards again with the new processors which would cost a considerable sum for all the affected models throughout the years...
> 
> I am not trying to defend Pioneer but think that TI should work with Pioneer in resolving the issue since the root cause is TI's manufacturing defect. The sad thing is that most electronics defects are not regulated and do not fall under government rules. If this defect had proved to be a hazard (e.g. causing a fire), you know they would not hesitate to force a recall and repair the said units.
> 
> So this means the consumer is again stuck with a bad product with no recourse. I have seen this scenario repeated with other products (Onkyo's infamous HDMI board failures, IDE connectors, the infamous DTS HD Master bomb, Samsung/Sony/Vizio bad capacitors in power supplies and circuit boards). No doubt this type of problem will appear again with other products in the coming years where we are left with a defective product that a manufacturer will ignore.


I wonder what other AVR manufacturers used this doomed DSP. I know TI supplies these DSP's to others, so I'm surprised only Pioneer has suffered from the failure. I agree with everything you say; it's a tough position to be in for both Pioneer and their customers. Ultimately though, Pioneer does have a choice whether to make an exception to their warranty knowing that they used a major IC that was later recalled by their supplier. I would think Pioneer could get some compensation from TI to cover the costs of making it right for their customers.


----------



## garciab

markus767 said:


> Nope. That's why I wrote that post. You've said customers got what they've asked for. I'm a customer and I didn't ask for it. Maybe someone is listening to me, maybe not. But one thing is sure, if you don't ask for something others will decide for you.


Except in the consumer electronics market. The manufacturers are all playing the 'latest features' game. MCode is wrong because the market didn't ask for new features....they were never given a choice. He is right that in order to remain affordable, manufacturers are cutting corners in other areas such as power output and quality/reliability, in order to still pack in the latest and greatest. It's a spec/features/first to market race, and not just in the AVR segment. If his logic/theory is correct though, we can expect Atmos receivers to only last one year.  The truth of the matter is that electronic devices are supposed to be very reliable. It's the race to market that is sacrificing thorough evaluation of new designs. Sometimes, there are manufacturing defects though. And this is where customer loyalty is either won or lost.


----------



## garciab

nohcho said:


> Onkyo used faulty TI chips and after allot of pushback they caved in and honored and repaired units whereas pioneer chooses to leave people in the cold. Hopefully, after onkyo pioneer merger is finalized, pioneer will change their tune
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to veer off topic...but to which Onkyo defect is this tied?


----------



## bguzman

garciab said:


> Not to veer off topic...but to which Onkyo defect is this tied?


There is a sticky here.


----------



## markus767

garciab said:


> Except in the consumer electronics market. The manufacturers are all playing the 'latest features' game. MCode is wrong because the market didn't ask for new features....they were never given a choice. He is right that in order to remain affordable, manufacturers are cutting corners in other areas such as power output and quality/reliability, in order to still pack in the latest and greatest. It's a spec/features/first to market race, and not just in the AVR segment. If his logic/theory is correct though, we can expect Atmos receivers to only last one year.  The truth of the matter is that electronic devices are supposed to be very reliable. It's the race to market that is sacrificing thorough evaluation of new designs. Sometimes, there are manufacturing defects though. And this is where customer loyalty is either won or lost.


Sounds like the perfect market environment for a new player to offer something that is really useful and improves sound quality (e.g. automated sub/satellite crossover optimization).


----------



## jk246

139 posts and counting... I'm post number 140 with an SC-57 Receiver that has the flashing UE22 error. I bought my receiver at the end of 2011, and the summer of 2014 it started flashing the UE22 error. After weeks of trying figure out a solution and reading through 'The "Official" Pioneer Elite SC-55/SC-57 Owners Thread', I tried the many 'fixes' mentioned there and elsewhere including re-flashing the firmware, doing a factory reset, disconnecting power to the SC-57, and disconnecting the power and unplugging all the HDMI inputs for an hour. Re-flashing the firmware worked for a couple of weeks, then I got the UE22 error again. Nothing I did could make the SC-57 work again. I unplugged the power from receiver and a couple of weeks later I plugged it back in to try to figure out how to make it work again. To my surprise, the SC-57 powered up and started working again. It continued to work until last spring (2015), when UE22 started flashing again. Since then, nothing has been able to revive it, even unplugging it from power for a month. I didn't even know this thread existed until yesterday when I was searching the avsforums to look at reviews for new receivers. I was surprised to see how wide-spread this problem is. 

I've had 3 Pioneer Elite receivers in the past and they've all been great. The build on the SC-57 was surprisingly a step down from my previous Elites, but it had the new (then) features that I needed (HDMI switching, etc) so I overlooked the less aesthetic qualities that I'd become accustomed to. 

There are a lot of people experiencing this problem at avsforums- imagine how many other people are having the same problem and unaware of this and other threads at avsforum. A simple search for 'UE22 flashing' showed up only a few citations when I first started having this problem, but last night I came up with pages of citations from many websites all posting about the same problem. I can see having a 2 year warranty on a product, during which any one of the hundreds of parts in the receiver might fail, but when the exact same part is responsible for the failure of the entire unit, the manufacturer should take responsibility for it and fix it free of charge. Pioneer ignores the numerous customer complaints and is rude and uncommunicative to the point where it appears they've walked away from their responsibilities for their products. They should have honored their responsibility to their customers and worked out a settlement with TI, something a customer can't do because they aren't a party to the transaction between TI and Pioneer. If no settlement could be agreed to, Pioneer has an obligation to make it right to their customers. At very least they should have made replacement boards available at cost to their customers and not made a profit on them because they expected the same level of quality and support that Pioneer had provided in the past. Apparently they felt it was more profitable to gouge their customers instead. I won't be buying another Pioneer product for the rest of my life, but this just doesn't seem to be enough. This seems to have grown to the proportion where someone like the the Consumer Protection Agency should be looking into this and considering fines or legal action against Pioneer.

This morning I ordered a Marantz 7010 receiver. I've never particularly been a fan of Marantz, but it has all the features I've waiting for in a receiver (HDMI 2.0a, HDCP 2.2, 4k and upscaling are absolutely necessary for me) as well as many other features, and in my price range ($2200), and while I'm not exactly crazy about the Marantz 'eyeball', I can live with it. Now that Denon owns Marantz, they share a lot of the same features, but AFAIK Denon hasn't released a model with HDMI 2.0a and HDCP 2.2 on all (or any?) inputs on an equivalent receiver yet. I'll have to spring for 2-channel amplifier ($900) at a later date to fully implement all the surround modes the SR7010 is capable of, and wait for the free firmware upgrade for DTS:X and the pay $200 more for the Auro-3D firmware update if and when I decide whether I want that feature. 

Goodbye Pioneer, hope you get sued and go broke!

SC-57
Mfg July 2011
s/n KGMP0001397cc
This receiver's entire life was spent on a InterMetro Wire Rack with no obstructions to ventilation.


----------



## Jon S

Out of curiosity, to the people who have the UE22 errors, how many hours did you use your Pioneer on average per month? So far, my SC-67 is okay and I use my Pioneer about 50 hours a month... 

I should also mention that my Pioneer is always run in an air conditioned room.


----------



## kennybroh

*Me Too...*

Add another VSX 1021-K to the list. Started intermittently a month or two ago, and now seems to have moved in permanently. Interestingly, I had issues with a couple of Onkyo receivers that died, but found an upgrade offer from Onkyo for those. I've also had 2 other expensive Onkyo's where the HDMI board went up. I paid for one repair and Onkyo paid for the other.

So since I guess I have to replace Pioneer, I'm really gun-shy about either brand now.... I have a big house and receivers in multiple places, with Sonos units, TVs etc., all hooked together with a home automation server. I've got plug-ins for both Onkyo and Pioneer, so dropping another unit in is the course of least resistance. 

Maybe receivers are like non-stick pans. Use them but after 12-18 months you have to get a new one. Ouch.


----------



## M Code

markus767 said:


> Furthermore I wasn't only talking about faulty bass management implementations but about all the other useless features one can find in AVRs/pre-pros these days. If some people think they need multiple video processors, multiple Spotify clients, etc. in their system so be it but I'm not one of them.



Useless features.. 
Don't agree here as there are certain features that many users require such as:
*1. Multiple HDMI Inputs*
Today, HDMI is the common interface so one simply needs more HDMI inputs.
*2. Spotify, Pandora, Internet Radio*
Today, there are over 50 million listeners for internet radio. Even if they use more in mobile applications its is still very popular for home applications.
*3. LAN, Network Connection*
Again there are multiple, popular sources available through a network connection
*4. USB Port*
Necessary especially for firmware updates, and playing back a thumb-drive with music.
*5. iOS Apple Connectivity*
Again, Apple devices be it an iPhone, iTouch, iPod or iPad there are > 250 million Apple devices in use in North America. Used frequently for system control, downloading of music & video tracks.


IMHO..
The AVR brands have responded with certain popular features demanded by the market...
As these are frequently intergrated into a single IC. However with the rapidly, increasing importance of sales channels of internet sellers and decrease of brick & mortar specialists there has been a significant lack of value selling/product demos/support that the independent specialist provided forcing _increased_ emphasis on price...
As the price pressures _intensified_, the brands' profit margin *shrunk* and they delivered an AVR product with no component overdesign and shorter warranties. End-result was the market structure shifting, forcing certain brands out-of-biz, and/or to merge/consolidate with another CE brand.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## M Code

jk246 said:


> 139 posts and counting... I'm post number 140 with an SC-57 Receiver that has the flashing UE22 error. I bought my receiver at the end of 2011, and the summer of 2014 it started flashing the UE22 error. After weeks of trying figure out a solution and reading through 'The "Official" Pioneer Elite SC-55/SC-57 Owners Thread', I tried the many 'fixes' mentioned there and elsewhere including re-flashing the firmware, doing a factory reset, disconnecting power to the SC-57, and disconnecting the power and unplugging all the HDMI inputs for an hour. Re-flashing the firmware worked for a couple of weeks, then I got the UE22 error again. Nothing I did could make the SC-57 work again. I unplugged the power from receiver and a couple of weeks later I plugged it back in to try to figure out how to make it work again. To my surprise, the SC-57 powered up and started working again. It continued to work until last spring (2015), when UE22 started flashing again. Since then, nothing has been able to revive it, even unplugging it from power for a month. I didn't even know this thread existed until yesterday when I was searching the avsforums to look at reviews for new receivers. I was surprised to see how wide-spread this problem is.
> 
> I've had 3 Pioneer Elite receivers in the past and they've all been great. The build on the SC-57 was surprisingly a step down from my previous Elites, but it had the new (then) features that I needed (HDMI switching, etc) so I overlooked the less aesthetic qualities that I'd become accustomed to.
> 
> There are a lot of people experiencing this problem at avsforums- imagine how many other people are having the same problem and unaware of this and other threads at avsforum. A simple search for 'UE22 flashing' showed up only a few citations when I first started having this problem, but last night I came up with pages of citations from many websites all posting about the same problem. I can see having a 2 year warranty on a product, during which any one of the hundreds of parts in the receiver might fail, but when the exact same part is responsible for the failure of the entire unit, the manufacturer should take responsibility for it and fix it free of charge. Pioneer ignores the numerous customer complaints and is rude and uncommunicative to the point where it appears they've walked away from their responsibilities for their products. They should have honored their responsibility to their customers and worked out a settlement with TI, something a customer can't do because they aren't a party to the transaction between TI and Pioneer. If no settlement could be agreed to, Pioneer has an obligation to make it right to their customers. At very least they should have made replacement boards available at cost to their customers and not made a profit on them because they expected the same level of quality and support that Pioneer had provided in the past. Apparently they felt it was more profitable to gouge their customers instead. I won't be buying another Pioneer product for the rest of my life, but this just doesn't seem to be enough. This seems to have grown to the proportion where someone like the the Consumer Protection Agency should be looking into this and considering fines or legal action against Pioneer.
> 
> This morning I ordered a Marantz 7010 receiver. I've never particularly been a fan of Marantz, but it has all the features I've waiting for in a receiver (HDMI 2.0a, HDCP 2.2, 4k and upscaling are absolutely necessary for me) as well as many other features, and in my price range ($2200), and while I'm not exactly crazy about the Marantz 'eyeball', I can live with it. Now that Denon owns Marantz, they share a lot of the same features, but AFAIK Denon hasn't released a model with HDMI 2.0a and HDCP 2.2 on all (or any?) inputs on an equivalent receiver yet. I'll have to spring for 2-channel amplifier ($900) at a later date to fully implement all the surround modes the SR7010 is capable of, and wait for the free firmware upgrade for DTS:X and the pay $200 more for the Auro-3D firmware update if and when I decide whether I want that feature.
> 
> Goodbye Pioneer, hope you get sued and go broke!



A couple of updates...
*1.* Some Marantz AVRs also use TI DSP processors
*2.* Pioneer has already gone out-of-biz for their home theater categories, now owned/controlled by Onkyo. While the primary financial ownership of Onkyo is by Gibson Corp.
*3.* Noted the 139 posts, however in the 2011-2013 sales periods Pioneer sold 850,000 AVRs. So _even_ if each of the subject 139 posts were a *validated failure* that _equates_ to failure rate of 0.00016353%... 
IMHO..In order to get the attention of the FTC for legal action, this % seems low..

Just my $0.02..


----------



## markus767

M Code said:


> Useless features..
> Don't agree here as there are certain features that many users require such as:
> *1. Multiple HDMI Inputs*
> Today, HDMI is the common interface so one simply needs more HDMI inputs.


I didn't say I want no HDMI inputs, did I?



M Code said:


> *2. Spotify, Pandora, Internet Radio*
> Today, there are over 50 million listeners for internet radio. Even if they use more in mobile applications its is still very popular for home applications.


As I've said, that's already available on many, many devices most users already have. Why have an AVR with an interface that feels like it has been designed last century – which is probably the reason why it looks that way?



M Code said:


> *3. LAN, Network Connection*
> Again there are multiple, popular sources available through a network connection


Again read my original post. If I want to stream something I connect a suitable box via HDMI.



M Code said:


> *4. USB Port*
> Necessary especially for firmware updates, and playing back a thumb-drive with music.


Agreed, firmware needs to be update-able by the user. Thumb drive for music? Why? Use one of the boxes connected via HDMI.



M Code said:


> *5. iOS Apple Connectivity*
> Again, Apple devices be it an iPhone, iTouch, iPod or iPad there are > 250 million Apple devices in use in North America. Used frequently for system control, downloading of music & video tracks.


Don't know what "iOS Apple Connectivity" is. I have an Apple TV connected via HDMI.



M Code said:


> The AVR brands have responded with certain popular features demanded by the market...


Just that this isn't what the AVR/pre-pro market really needs. An AVR/pre-pro needs to switch sources and process what gets sent to the speakers. There's lots of room for innovation.


----------



## nohcho

I dont understand what your beef is with avrs with features? You dont want then dont buy them. There is a plethora of entry level avrs that have a basic feature set. If that floats your boat then by all means. It is good to have a choice isn't it?

I for one, am glad that there a plenty of avr to choose from. I also like have a built in net radio and pandora so that way, an avr becomes an independent source of music without having to have yet another device powered on like a bluray player or apple tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk246

M Code said:


> A couple of updates...
> *1.* Some Marantz AVRs also use TI DSP processors
> *2.* Pioneer has already gone out-of-biz for their home theater categories, now owned/controlled by Onkyo. While the primary financial ownership of Onkyo is by Gibson Corp.
> *3.* Noted the 139 posts, however in the 2011-2013 sales periods Pioneer sold 850,000 AVRs. So _even_ if each of the subject 139 posts were a *validated failure* that _equates_ to failure rate of 0.00016353%...
> IMHO..In order to get the attention of the FTC for legal action, this % seems low..
> 
> Just my $0.02..


1. Please provide me links to the threads where you've read about Marantz receivers that have failed or suspected to have failed due to TI DSP processors. And of those which websites report failures of current TI DSPs in current Marantz receivers.
The fact is that that we don't really know the true culprit in these failures. There are several theories; one is that the issue is due to the TI DSPs used in Pioneer receivers 2 to 3 years ago. There is one fact about these DSPs- TI documents state that TI was aware of failures in these particular chips after extended use several years ago and made that fact available in the DSP product data sheet. There is speculation that heat from the power supply in the Pioneer receivers caused the failure, but so far I have seen no evidence of this and so it's only speculative and theory. The many reports that people have caused their receivers to work by heating these chips to high temperatures proves only that the DSPs or something in proximity to them, ie other components, or the circuit board itself is involved. Personally I have serious doubts that the effect of power supply heat has little to no effect on the failure, and at most may accelerate the true failure mechanism only very slightly. I admit that this is based on my own personal experience with a receiver that was used only moderately and sat on an open wire shelf in a completely open rack (no sides, front or back) with nothing below it that generated heat- this is about as good as ventilation gets without actually adding active airflow from a fan or air conditioner. Under these conditions it failed at about the same time most other people reported- around or just after the 2 year point.
As far as I can determine, TI no longer manufactures the DSP in the affected Pioneer receivers, with good reason after making public the issues with it, and any TI DSP used in the new Marantz receiver I just purchased has been tested thoroughly to insure it does not suffer the same issue that occurred in model used in the affected Pioneer receiver. This is not to say that it won't suffer from a different design or manufacturing issue- there is always that possiblity. It is highly unlikely that if the Marantz does use a TI DSP it will neither be a 2 year+ old TI DSP nor the same model DSP used in the affected Pioneer receivers. There is nothing I've read so far that suggests it even uses a TI DSP, but I have read that the Marantz and Denon receivers this year have a great deal in common in the operational aspects, features and layouts that they use, so it would not surprise me if they share many of the same components as well now that Denon owns them, and if that holds true, the DSPs that are in the Marantz will be what Denon uses under their brand. 

2. Pioneer may have gone out of business for their home theater catagories but Pioneer has not gone out of business, but selling a business does not absolve the original owner of liabilities for products and/or services rendered when the seller owned the sold company. (Corporate America would love it if they could change this!)

3. Your argument assumes that this is the only thread that owners have reported failed units. As I mentioned in my original post, this is not the only web site where I found owners who posted UE22 error failures . Searching for UE22, UE22 error, UE22 flashing, etc will return other websites. Virtually all of the posts I've turned up began 2 years or greater after the model years 2011 & 2012. This could be a result of:
A) Owners who had failures of less than 2 years from date of purchase experienced their failures during a period when there were few if any posts anywhere about this problem and returned their units to Pioneer for warranty repair. When my receiver had it's first failure about a year and a quarter ago, I had a hard time finding any citations about UE22 problems and the only ones I found cited suggested solutions of updating or reinstalling the firmware, resetting the receiver or unplugging and replugging the power after an hour or two. NONE I found mentioned anything about a particular chip on a particular board being responsible for the problem.
or B) Few or no receivers began to fail until the receivers had been in service for about 2 years or more.
Without more data there is not enough information to conclude where A) or B) or a combination of both is true.
The only thing that is for certain is that there are a lot more reports of failed Pioneer receivers that fall roughly in the date of manufacture between 2011 and 2012 than there were a year ago and even in the last 6 to 8 months. And the FTC is only one of a number of agencies which can investigate and take actions against manufacturers of consumer products.

Bottom line- the Marantz lacks AFAIK THX certification and the approval from Air Studios that my Pioneer has, but my Pioneer lacks any audio output whatsoever and it's better suited as a boat anchor or a building block for an artificial reef, so...
...it's all about choices my friend


----------



## dannut

The 'beef' is that there still isn't an AVR in the market that correctly implements current best practices in small room acoustics.

It's not like there are choices in the market, currently you have to have 3 separate boxes, that includes '..a plethora of entry level avrs that have a basic feature set' and 2 separate minidsp products, extensive manual calibration and very good knowledge of acoustics and psychoacoustics, to get the best out of a domestic listening room.



> Sounds like the perfect market environment for a new player to offer something that is really useful and improves sound quality (e.g. automated sub/satellite crossover optimization).


This. How nice would it be, if it is the only 'feature' and would be called an entry level avr that have a basic feature set 

Getting somewhat on-topic - had high hopes for the Pioneer MCACC pro system, but it appears to have a buggy implementation and/or false advertising involved, at least on a VSX-1130.
What this means, is that audio companies should get their acts together, with the top priorities:
- reliable hardware that lasts years
- includes basic feature set, that is necessary to correctly implement an audio and video system in a domestic room
- non-buggy implementation of those features

Not trying to single out Pioneer (could write the same lines in a Denon, Onkyo or some other brand AVR 'issue' thread), there just should be no more threads like this.


----------



## M Code

jk246 said:


> 1. Please provide me links to the threads where you've read about Marantz receivers that have failed or suspected to have failed due to TI DSP processors. And of those which websites report failures of current TI DSPs in current Marantz receivers.


My comment merely stated that Marantz also uses TI DSPs, as the question was asked who else does. Also note Onkyo, Integra, Denon and Harman/Kardon use TI DSPs.


> The fact is that that we don't really know the true culprit in these failures. There are several theories; one is that the issue is due to the TI DSPs used in Pioneer receivers 2 to 3 years ago. There is one fact about these DSPs- TI documents state that TI was aware of failures in these particular chips after extended use several years ago and made that fact available in the DSP product data sheet. There is speculation that heat from the power supply in the Pioneer receivers caused the failure, but so far I have seen no evidence of this and so it's only speculative and theory. The many reports that people have caused their receivers to work by heating these chips to high temperatures proves only that the DSPs or something in proximity to them, ie other components, or the circuit board itself is involved. Personally I have serious doubts that the effect of power supply heat has little to no effect on the failure, and at most may accelerate the true failure mechanism only very slightly. I admit that this is based on my own personal experience with a receiver that was used only moderately and sat on an open wire shelf in a completely open rack (no sides, front or back) with nothing below it that generated heat- this is about as good as ventilation gets without actually adding active airflow from a fan or air conditioner. Under these conditions it failed at about the same time most other people reported- around or just after the 2 year point.
> As far as I can determine, TI no longer manufactures the DSP in the affected Pioneer receivers, with good reason after making public the issues with it, and any TI DSP used in the new Marantz receiver I just purchased has been tested thoroughly to insure it does not suffer the same issue that occurred in model used in the affected Pioneer receiver. This is not to say that it won't suffer from a different design or manufacturing issue- there is always that possiblity. It is highly unlikely that if the Marantz does use a TI DSP it will neither be a 2 year+ old TI DSP nor the same model DSP used in the affected Pioneer receivers. There is nothing I've read so far that suggests it even uses a TI DSP, but I have read that the Marantz and Denon receivers this year have a great deal in common in the operational aspects, features and layouts that they use, so it would not surprise me if they share many of the same components as well now that Denon owns them, and if that holds true, the DSPs that are in the Marantz will be what Denon uses under their brand.


Nobody has all the facts except Pioneer...
I made the point in thread and multiple threads over the last 5 years about free-air clearance, because many users when they set up their AVR never read the operation guide about the necessity of free-air clearance. One can debate the ventilation issue but the facts have been validated in multiple tests, a 10% temperature increase in an electronic component reduces it reliability by 40%!! Doesn't matter if is an AVR, HD display, blu-ray player or laptop PC...



> 2. Pioneer may have gone out of business for their home theater catagories but Pioneer has not gone out of business, but selling a business does not absolve the original owner of liabilities for products and/or services rendered when the seller owned the sold company. (Corporate America would love it if they could change this!)


Thats up to the lawyers...
But 1st the respondents must organize and gather up ther statistics to calculate the actual failure rate. Without some objective tabulation for the subject failure rate, any claim or litigation action will go nowhere. If the unit performed satisfactorily throughout its warranty period and failed after the warranty expired, then again an objective tabulation is required.



> 3. Your argument assumes that this is the only thread that owners have reported failed units. As I mentioned in my original post, this is not the only web site where I found owners who posted UE22 error failures . Searching for UE22, UE22 error, UE22 flashing, etc will return other websites. Virtually all of the posts I've turned up began 2 years or greater after the model years 2011 & 2012. This could be a result of:
> A) Owners who had failures of less than 2 years from date of purchase experienced their failures during a period when there were few if any posts anywhere about this problem and returned their units to Pioneer for warranty repair. When my receiver had it's first failure about a year and a quarter ago, I had a hard time finding any citations about UE22 problems and the only ones I found cited suggested solutions of updating or reinstalling the firmware, resetting the receiver or unplugging and replugging the power after an hour or two. NONE I found mentioned anything about a particular chip on a particular board being responsible for the problem.
> or B) Few or no receivers began to fail until the receivers had been in service for about 2 years or more.
> Without more data there is not enough information to conclude where A) or B) or a combination of both is true.
> The only thing that is for certain is that there are a lot more reports of failed Pioneer receivers that fall roughly in the date of manufacture between 2011 and 2012 than there were a year ago and even in the last 6 to 8 months. And the FTC is only one of a number of agencies which can investigate and take actions against manufacturers of consumer products.


I haven't assumed anything...
But simply stated some sales statistics.. Same comment as above, without any quantative, objective tabulation for the subject failure rate there is little probability for any compensation.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## homer388

Bud B said:


> Updated list of receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:
> 
> 
> Elite SC-LX85
> 
> Elite SC-50
> 
> Elite SC-55
> 
> Elite SC-57
> 
> Elite SC-63
> 
> Elite SC-67
> 
> Elite SC68
> 
> Elite SC-1222-K
> 
> Elite SC-1522-K
> 
> Elite SC-1527-K
> 
> Elite VSX 52
> 
> Elite VSX 53
> 
> Elite VSX 60
> 
> VSX 1021-K
> 
> VSX 1121-K
> 
> VSX 2021-K
> 
> 
> Bud


you can add my vsx-50 elite 

mfd november 2011


----------



## homer388

Bud B said:


> Updated list of receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:
> 
> 
> Elite SC-LX85
> 
> Elite SC-50
> 
> Elite SC-55
> 
> Elite SC-57
> 
> Elite SC-63
> 
> Elite SC-67
> 
> Elite SC68
> 
> Elite SC-1222-K
> 
> Elite SC-1522-K
> 
> Elite SC-1527-K
> 
> Elite VSX 52
> 
> Elite VSX 53
> 
> Elite VSX 60
> 
> VSX 1021-K
> 
> VSX 1121-K
> 
> VSX 2021-K
> 
> 
> Bud


you can add my vsx-50 elite 

mfd november 2011


----------



## Bud B

Per Homer388,


> you can add my vsx-50 elite


Sorry to read that Homer 388, welcome to a list that you DO NOT want to be on!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:

Elite SC-LX85

Elite SC-50

Elite SC-55

Elite SC-57

Elite SC-63

Elite SC-67

Elite SC68

Elite SC-1222-K

Elite SC-1522-K

Elite SC-1527-K

Elite VSX 50

Elite VSX 52

Elite VSX 53

Elite VSX 60

VSX 1021-K

VSX 1121-K

VSX 2021-K

List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!

Bud


----------



## Dan Svoboda

lost my SC-61 to UE22 about 6 months ago.

if they would only sell a replacement board for about a hundred bucks, i would be happy. easy enough to replace myself.


----------



## Goalline

Jon S said:


> Out of curiosity, to the people who have the UE22 errors, how many hours did you use your Pioneer on average per month? So far, my SC-67 is okay and I use my Pioneer about 50 hours a month...
> 
> I should also mention that my Pioneer is always run in an air conditioned room.


Mine was run in a cool airconditioned basement in an open cabinet. I probably used it as often as you do.


----------



## Goalline

M Code said:


> A couple of updates...
> *1.* Some Marantz AVRs also use TI DSP processors
> *2.* Pioneer has already gone out-of-biz for their home theater categories, now owned/controlled by Onkyo. While the primary financial ownership of Onkyo is by Gibson Corp.
> *3.* Noted the 139 posts, however in the 2011-2013 sales periods Pioneer sold 850,000 AVRs. So _even_ if each of the subject 139 posts were a *validated failure* that _equates_ to failure rate of 0.00016353%...
> IMHO..In order to get the attention of the FTC for legal action, this % seems low..
> 
> Just my $0.02..


I'm sorry, is there any reason you are trolling this thread. Your use of numbers in this post is completed inappropriate. So, every person with a Pioneer receiver posts on AVS Forum? Silly.


----------



## dgerst

Five weeks after the second heat gun application, mine is still running fine. Since it looks like Pioneer is not going to make this right I figured I didn't have much to lose. So I really put the heat to the entire board, not just the chip, including the HDMI connections. Time will tell it keeps running but so far I'm hopeful. Not one hiccup. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dgerst

Five weeks after the second heat gun application, mine is still running fine. Since it looks like Pioneer is not going to make this right I figured I didn't have much to lose. So I really put the heat to the entire board, not just the chip, including the HDMI connections. Time will tell if it keeps running but so far I'm hopeful. Not one hiccup. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jon S

dgerst said:


> Five weeks after the second heat gun application, mine is still running fine. Since it looks like Pioneer is not going to make this right I figured I didn't have much to lose. So I really put the heat to the entire board, not just the chip, including the HDMI connections. Time will tell if it keeps running but so far I'm hopeful. Not one hiccup. I'll keep you posted.


This sounds like the same issue one of the game boxes (either the X-Box 360 or the Sony PS-3, can't remember) had... The problem was that the solder joints failed after awhile. I think it was because they stopped using lead-based solder which made the solder more brittle and prone to micro-cracks in the connections due to heat expansion and contractions when cooling, especially on chips that generated a lot of heat. Using the heat gun could have re-flowed the solder and sealed the cracks. i think users used heat guns to fix the problem, but the fix was usually only a temporary fix.


----------



## GeoTracker

SC-1522-K purchased June of 2013 failed this week with the UE22 error. Took the case off and hit the Texas Instruments chips with a lot of heat from my heat gun and it worked. On my 4th day post UE22 error and no problems. Don't know how long it will last so I located a new in the box Elite SC-85 for a great price in Ebay. Really expected longer use for the SC-1522-K, it was my first HDMI unit. Looking forward to the upgrade and testing my ceiling speakers with the new Dolby Atmos.

For others who want to try the heat gun, I used a 1500 Watt heat gun from Harbor Freight ($14) and set to high from about 2-3 inches slowly going around the solder of each chip, let it cool down and then did it again. Cool down and tested, all is well now, but for how long? Also added a small clip on fan behind the AV cabinet. Hopefully this will cool down the rack a little, just in case this was a heat related problem to a defective chip.

GREAT RECOMMENDATION TO USE THE HEAT GUN ON THE UE22 ERROR! SC-1522-K THANKS


----------



## Jestered

dgerst said:


> Five weeks after the second heat gun application, mine is still running fine. Since it looks like Pioneer is not going to make this right I figured I didn't have much to lose. So I really put the heat to the entire board, not just the chip, including the HDMI connections. Time will tell if it keeps running but so far I'm hopeful. Not one hiccup. I'll keep you posted.


So you didn't cover up any components of the board and just heated everything? I know some people mentioned putting foil over certain things when heating, so I'm wondering how exactly you did this. Going to put the heat gun to mine tomorrow, so...


----------



## Jestered

I finally got around to putting the heat gun on the board (the entire board) and so far all is good. I don't expect it to last forever, but hopefully long enough for me to research what to get next.

Pioneer Elite VSX-53
Purchased about 3 years ago

I put the heat gun on high, which says it should have been around 1,000 degrees fahrenheit. I unplugged a couple of the wires/connectors to get them out of the way and went to town on it. I held the tip of the gun about 2-3 inches above the board and slowly moved left to right over the entire board. I did that for about 5 minutes. At then end I put it over the chips and slowly moved it around for about 30 seconds, then shut the gun off. I let it cool down for 30 minutes then repeated the same steps again. Waited 30 minutes for it to cool down then powered it up and there's no error and I have audio again (for now at least).


----------



## GeoTracker

GeoTracker said:


> SC-1522-K purchased June of 2013 failed this week with the UE22 error. Took the case off and hit the Texas Instruments chips with a lot of heat from my heat gun and it worked. On my 4th day post UE22 error and no problems. Don't know how long it will last so I located a new in the box Elite SC-85 for a great price in Ebay. Really expected longer use for the SC-1522-K, it was my first HDMI unit. Looking forward to the upgrade and testing my ceiling speakers with the new Dolby Atmos.
> 
> For others who want to try the heat gun, I used a 1500 Watt heat gun from Harbor Freight ($14) and set to high from about 2-3 inches slowly going around the solder of each chip, let it cool down and then did it again. Cool down and tested, all is well now, but for how long? Also added a small clip on fan behind the AV cabinet. Hopefully this will cool down the rack a little, just in case this was a heat related problem to a defective chip.
> 
> GREAT RECOMMENDATION TO USE THE HEAT GUN ON THE UE22 ERROR! SC-1522-K THANKS


Eight days after the heat gun fix, the UE22 error is flashing again, but still has sound. Looks like a board failure is imminent. What a waste of time and money.


----------



## GeoTracker

GeoTracker said:


> Eight days after the heat gun fix, the UE22 error is flashing again, but still has sound. Looks like a board failure is imminent. What a waste of time and money.


This time a reset cleared the flashing error message. From powered off, push and hold the power button until it starts and then turns off again. Release button and power on as usual. Continues to work day 8, post heat gun treatment to the 
Texas Instruments chips.


----------



## GeoTracker

GeoTracker said:


> This time a reset cleared the flashing error message. From powered off, push and hold the power button until it starts and then turns off again. Release button and power on as usual. Continues to work day 8, post heat gun treatment to the
> Texas Instruments chips.


It is with deep sorry that I must inform the members of the Forum that my SC-1522K has died. It was a slow death over the past week and required treatment. Despite the promising treatment using heat, SC-1522K died of the dread UE22 at the young age of 2 years and 4 months. Mourning the loss were many older family members including the VSX family D906S, D711, D509S and a long time close friend Sansui AU-555A. Non of which have ever been sick a single day, except back in the 1970's old man AU-555A blew an AC Buss fuse due to sheer excitement. RIP, SC-1522K and shame on Pioneer for not taking care of poor SC-1522K in time of need.


----------



## gr8fdead

*add me to the list UE 22 on a SC-67*

Purchase date July 29 2012 
Manufact date May 2012
SC-67
UE 22 Error 11-15-15
the device was in a well cooled rack
Can not get rid of the blinking UE22
Customer service said to go to authorized service center.


----------



## Jon S

I am dreading the eventual appearance of the UE22 error on my SC-67.... My problem is that there is no Pioneer service center in Hawaii (the center shown on their web site went out of business a couple of years ago)... I would have to ship the unit to Pioneer and shipping to/from Hawaii would be about $200 each way. Add the approximate $500 repair, makes this a dead brick at $900, I might as well buy a new AVR... I bought this Pioneer because my previous Onkyos had the dreaded HDMI board failure as well. They don't build stuff like they used to.

The problem being that Pioneer will probably be replacing the bad board with the exact same board with the same defective TI DSPs, making this only a temporary fix. This sucks...


----------



## Goalline

What Pioneer are doing is absolutely criminal. Just a horrible company. Can't see why people continue to purchase their AVRs.


----------



## r.waters

I searched for error UE22 online and found this forum

Add me to the list UE 22 on a SC-LX86

Purchase date december 2013 
Manufact date march 2013
SC-LX86
UE 22 Error 1-12-15
The device was placed on a TV bench
Can not get rid of the blinking UE22
Same problem as most others in this forum.
I will contact the seller tomorrow.


----------



## drsaxman

warrrreagl said:


> You can add my VSX 1122 to the list, purchased in 2012. I also contacted Pioneer and they directed me to a certified repair shop 2 hours away.
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been asked and answered, but what exactly is the actual repair? If I took it to the shop, what would they do to fix it? If I knew the repair, I'd figure out how to do it myself, so does anyone know exactly what a repair shop would do to fix it?


They will replace the main board to the tune of $350 plus labor.


----------



## Bud B

Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:

Elite SC-LX85

Elite SC-LX86

Elite SC-50

Elite SC-55

Elite SC-57

Elite SC 61

Elite SC-63

Elite SC-67

Elite SC-68

Elite SC-1222-K

Elite SC-1522-K

Elite SC-1527-K

Elite VSX 50

Elite VSX 52

Elite VSX 53

Elite VSX 60

VSX 1021-K

VSX 1121-K

VSX 1122-K

VSX 2021-K

List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!

Bud


----------



## nohcho

Is it pretty safe to assume that the models affected were made between 2011 and 2013? I dont see any recent models on the list

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon S

nohcho said:


> Is it pretty safe to assume that the models affected were made between 2011 and 2013? I dont see any recent models on the list
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yes... TI issued a notice to the manufacturers to stop using the TI DSP because it was prone to "degeneration" (I think thermal failure over time). There was a newer chip (revision D) that replaced the bad chips. Unfortunately, since the failures happened after the warranty expired, Pioneer and TI were not required to repair the boards with the bad chips. Kinda sucks for us... 

As a precaution, i put heat sinks on the TI DSPs.. let's see if that works.


----------



## nohcho

Good to know, im eyeing sc91 which i will probably end up getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jingusus

*Another one bites the dust*

Add another SC-57 to the list. No sound with UE22 flashing. As I'm based in Hong Kong, will call and check if any different here. Expectations low given what's been expressed in this forum. 

Did anyone recommend alternative receivers that don't break down after 2 years?


----------



## jingusus

jingusus said:


> Add another SC-57 to the list. No sound with UE22 flashing. As I'm based in Hong Kong, will call and check if any different here. Expectations low given what's been expressed in this forum.
> 
> Did anyone recommend alternative receivers that don't break down after 2 years?


I also think it is appalling of both Pioneer and TI for leaving customers with useless boxes. Should no support be offered, count me in as another customer who will 1) never purchase a Pioneer product again and 2) will share this experience with as many people as I can to dissuade them from purchasing Pioneer products....what is Pioneer thinking?!


----------



## jk246

jingusus said:


> I also think it is appalling of both Pioneer and TI for leaving customers with useless boxes. Should no support be offered, count me in as another customer who will 1) never purchase a Pioneer product again and 2) will share this experience with as many people as I can to dissuade them from purchasing Pioneer products....what is Pioneer thinking?!


Perhaps everyone could post a link to this thread on every Pioneer forum they can think of. Also, a 'letter to the editor' could be sent to any audio magazines you know of stating the facts surrounding the premature failure of the same single component across all Pioneer product lines, the fact that TI warned the manufacturers of this problem, and that some manufacturers warned their customers, Pioneer chose to keep it quiet until the warranty expired. Also, word could be spread by social media with the hashtag 'UE22 flashing' and a link to this thread. The more people that know about and respond, the better chance that some action can be taken against Pioneer. Anyone with other thoughts or ideas along the same line, please post them here.


----------



## gr8fdead

gr8fdead said:


> Purchase date July 29 2012
> Manufact date May 2012
> SC-67
> UE 22 Error 11-15-15
> the device was in a well cooled rack
> Can not get rid of the blinking UE22
> Customer service said to go to authorized service center.


Update: 12-10-15. I went to the auth service center and they need to replace the main board (what a surprise). The cost would be $650. The tech told me not to do it because they would be replacing the bad board with the SAME BOARD!!!!! He said it would fail again. How ridiculous is that. I also spoke to Pioneer customer service manager and he offered no assistance because the product was out of warranty.


----------



## Goalline

Piss on Pioneer. Except to badmouth them I will pay no attention to their products from this day forward. Even if they offer to fix this receiver free of charge I would decline. I have no need for the piece of crap.


----------



## jingusus

gr8fdead said:


> Update: 12-10-15. I went to the auth service center and they need to replace the main board (what a surprise). The cost would be $650. The tech told me not to do it because they would be replacing the bad board with the SAME BOARD!!!!! He said it would fail again. How ridiculous is that. I also spoke to Pioneer customer service manager and he offered no assistance because the product was out of warranty.


That is ridiculous beyond words. Why can't they replace it with something else?


----------



## jingusus

jk246 said:


> Perhaps everyone could post a link to this thread on every Pioneer forum they can think of. Also, a 'letter to the editor' could be sent to any audio magazines you know of stating the facts surrounding the premature failure of the same single component across all Pioneer product lines, the fact that TI warned the manufacturers of this problem, and that some manufacturers warned their customers, Pioneer chose to keep it quiet until the warranty expired. Also, word could be spread by social media with the hashtag 'UE22 flashing' and a link to this thread. The more people that know about and respond, the better chance that some action can be taken against Pioneer. Anyone with other thoughts or ideas along the same line, please post them here.


Some good ideas here. Is anyone familiar with filing class action lawsuits? I cannot stand Pioneer for not even having the integrity to address this in some official way....


----------



## jk246

jingusus said:


> Some good ideas here. Is anyone familiar with filing class action lawsuits? I cannot stand Pioneer for not even having the integrity to address this in some official way....


While I'm certainly no expert, I did sue the government once, I wrote my own argument, and I won.

Point 1- In the past I have joined in several class action suits and my experience is that the only people that get anything out of them are the attorneys. There would be a financial penalty to Pioneer if they lost which would extract a certain amount of revenge for Pioneer betraying their customers.

Point 2- There certainly has been enough contact with Pioneer about this issue by users so that they know that a specific part is the cause of it, and TI has documented this issue and notified the manufacturers to whom the faulty part was sold of the issue with this part years ago.

Point 3- Pioneer has never notified their customers of this fault when it was disclosed by TI, and because of their failure to act, customers who purchased affected Pioneer products with this faulty part in it did not have the information to make an informed decision when their receiver failed and were subject to being victimized a second time by Pioneer if they had the receiver repaired by replacing the board with the defective component with another board with the same defective component.

Point 4- Pioneer has not recalled the replacement boards with faulty parts on them from their Authorized Service Centers and the boards continue to be available for 'repair' years after the failed component was identified. Since Pioneer is knowingly continuing to allow the faulty board to be sold for 'repair', it seems to me that this rises to the level of being a criminal act.

Point 5- Since the boards are manufactured off-shore, every single board in this country has crossed at least one state line, which should raise this to the level of being a federal crime.

It seems to me that the best course of action would be to determine the federal agency whose authority this falls under and pursue this matter with them. The Federal Trade Commission is probably a good place to start and if this doesn't fall under their jurisdiction, I'm certain they will know whose it does fall under. Consumers like us will likely never see a dime from this but at least we may get our pound of flesh, but Pioneer would hopefully receive some large fines and criminal prosecution, and the publicity would go a long way to reveal what kind of company Pioneer really is, which itself would be a great service to the general public.


----------



## Bud B

I posted this on the Pioneer DJ Forums because it was the only one I could find...
Link here: https://forums.pioneerdj.com/hc/en-us/community/topics/200307699-The-Lounge
I also posted "Pioneer Bad Parts and Support" which was quickly shut down.

POST: "Pioneer and Texas Instrument Fraud"

 Actual Post:


This post will get closed so read as you can.

Pioneer does not want this heard.

Pioneer has a UE22 error problem with their AV Receivers due to bad chips they received from Texas Instruments.

Texas Instruments (TI) informed Pioneer of the problem and to stop using the chips, however Pioneer continues to use them to this day!

If your receiver goes down they will repair it at costs up to $650.00 and use PC Boards with the same TI defective chips.

Thus completing a vicious circle!

This is the company that you are investing your time and money into for your equipment!

To read the entire posting about this go here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/2066818-ue22-error-master-thread-pioneer-you-listening.html
The final page wraps up the problem:

_Some good ideas here. Is anyone familiar with filing class action lawsuits? I cannot stand Pioneer for not even having the integrity to address this in some official way...._

While I'm certainly no expert, I did sue the government once, I wrote my own argument, and I won.

Point 1- In the past I have joined in several class action suits and my experience is that the only people that get anything out of them are the attorneys. There would be a financial penalty to Pioneer if they lost which would extract a certain amount of revenge for Pioneer betraying their customers.

Point 2- There certainly has been enough contact with Pioneer about this issue by users so that they know that a specific part is the cause of it, and TI has documented this issue and notified the manufacturers to whom the faulty part was sold of the issue with this part years ago.

Point 3- Pioneer has never notified their customers of this fault when it was disclosed by TI, and because of their failure to act, customers who purchased affected Pioneer products with this faulty part in it did not have the information to make an informed decision when their receiver failed and were subject to being victimized a second time by Pioneer if they had the receiver repaired by replacing the board with the defective component with another board with the same defective component.

Point 4- Pioneer has not recalled the replacement boards with faulty parts on them from their Authorized Service Centers and the boards continue to be available for 'repair' years after the failed component was identified. Since Pioneer is knowingly continuing to allow the faulty board to be sold for 'repair', it seems to me that this rises to the level of being a criminal act.

Point 5- Since the boards are manufactured off-shore, every single board in this country has crossed at least one state line, which should raise this to the level of being a federal crime.

It seems to me that the best course of action would be to determine the federal agency whose authority this falls under and pursue this matter with them. The Federal Trade Commission is probably a good place to start and if this doesn't fall under their jurisdiction, I'm certain they will know whose it does fall under. Consumers like us will likely never see a dime from this but at least we may get our pound of flesh, but Pioneer would hopefully receive some large fines and criminal prosecution, and the publicity would go a long way to reveal what kind of company Pioneer really is, which itself would be a great service to the general public.

Bud B


----------



## Jon S

jingusus said:


> That is ridiculous beyond words. Why can't they replace it with something else?


because once manufacturing is done for a model, all the dies to manufacture the circuit boards are destroyed unless the same board is used for the next generation units. They make enough extra boards for repairs and that's it. Once they run out, the unit cannot be repaired. The TI DSPs cannot be easily (or may be impossible to be) replaced by "hand"...

It would be prohibitive to redesign and manufacture a new board for every single model of AVR for the years that uses that chip (remember that different boards may be made for different models). Not every owner has been affected by the DSP failure (we are not certain if 100% of the DSPs are bad and to what degree they fail. For all we know, it could be a 10% failure rate, or a 100% failure rate. TI does not say how many are bad, but it could just mean that there is a higher failure rate than expected.

It is just another case where the customer is screwed.


----------



## nohcho

Santa rosa macbook pros from 2007-2008 years had a faulty nvidia gt8600 video cards. Those cards had 100% failure rate due to poor whatever. My laptop failed, apple never acknowledged anything even though forums and everything else was flooded with people with dead laptops. To apples credit, they did replaced the mother board on my macbook a year outside of warranty but it took alot of visits to genius bar to convince then of the issue. Apple replaced the mother board with the board that had the same faulty 8600gt. Guess what, it failed after a couple of years. 

These kind of things happen in the increasingly complex electronics world. No manufacturers are safe from occasional fluke. I do agree that Pioneer could have handled things a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boone225

Just add my SC-57 to the list of unit with the UE22 error....for the second time.

In February 2014 I started a thread about my amp and the replacement cost of the mainboard.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...sy-replacement-how-lose-customer-forever.html

I had the mainboard replaced for 500$ shortly after posting . No problem until today (22 months later)same error code UE22. Still work but the audio sometimes skip for 1 second...I expect the unit will die shortly. So yes they replaced the board with another one with the same faulty chip or whatever.

Sad because I liked my Pioneer. I'm glad to see that Edllguy is doing something about this. Apparently, I'm not the only one anymore who had experienced this problem. 

Any suggestion for a different brand for my next unit ?


----------



## Goalline

Do not pay a single red cent to have Pioneer fix this receiver. It is destined to fail again. Let Pioneer fix it on their dime or replace the receiver altogether. They won't do either.

Time to lose lots of customers, Pioneer.

A small company like Emotiva had a problematic product. They did everything they could to make things whole for their customers. Perhaps I should buy boutique products from now on. It seems to be the domain of real customer service.


----------



## Goalline

Do not pay a single red cent to have Pioneer fix this receiver. It is destined to fail again. Let Pioneer fix it on their dime or replace the receiver altogether. They won't do either.

Time to lose lots of customers, Pioneer.

A small company like Emotiva had a problematic product. They did everything they could to make things whole for their customers. Perhaps I should buy boutique products from now on. It seems to be the domain of real customer service.


----------



## markus767

Goalline said:


> A small company like Emotiva had a problematic product. They did everything they could to make things whole for their customers. Perhaps I should buy boutique products from now on. It seems to be the domain of real customer service.


Emotiva did no such thing regarding the UMC-1 nor did they fix known bugs for the UMC-200. What product are you referring to?


----------



## Bud B

Before my Elite VSX 60 I had a Pioneer receiver that died just outside of the Warranty and I was offered a replacement receiver for $250.00
I was given 3 choices and I chose the Elite VSX 60.


I would be ecstatic if Pioneer would at least offer us a replacement receiver at a considerable less cost like they did for me.
When I asked if they would do this for my Elite VSX60 I was told that the support that I received before was a one time deal!
How can "Good Support" ever be a ONE TIME DEAL? Especially because it is their fault that my receiver got a UE22.
I told the Pioneer Rep that I do not understand how that can be, but he was not moved and just said that that is how it is!
Unbelievable, Pioneer would rather lose me as a paying customer than help me out and at least meet me half way!
They get $250.00 (how much can their manufacturing cost be on a $600.00 AV Receiver?) and I get a receiver at less than a $500.00 repair.
Am I totally happy no, but I at least felt that they worked it out with me.
This time though it's just a slammed door in my face, Wow!
Pioneer has really gone backwards from the company they used to be!

That is why even though I loved my Pioneer receiver, I just can not invest in another Pioneer receiver to replace this mess!
It's like rewarding them for their "Bad Business!"
There is no accountability for their debacle!


Bud B
PS. So anyone know of a good replacement AVR for my Elite VSX 60?
I have not replaced it (listening to my HDTV speakers) hoping something positive would come out of this but I think that it is clear "That is NOT going to happen!
I see a new AVR for a Christmas present to me!


----------



## Goalline

markus767 said:


> Emotiva did no such thing regarding the UMC-1 nor did they fix known bugs for the UMC-200. What product are you referring to?


Yeah, I think you are right. Nevermind.


----------



## jk246

Jon S said:


> because once manufacturing is done for a model, all the dies to manufacture the circuit boards are destroyed unless the same board is used for the next generation units. They make enough extra boards for repairs and that's it. Once they run out, the unit cannot be repaired. The TI DSPs cannot be easily (or may be impossible to be) replaced by "hand"...
> 
> It would be prohibitive to redesign and manufacture a new board for every single model of AVR for the years that uses that chip (remember that different boards may be made for different models). Not every owner has been affected by the DSP failure (we are not certain if 100% of the DSPs are bad and to what degree they fail. For all we know, it could be a 10% failure rate, or a 100% failure rate. TI does not say how many are bad, but it could just mean that there is a higher failure rate than expected.
> 
> It is just another case where the customer is screwed.


Jon, with all due respect, there are no dies involved in the manufacture of circuit boards. Multiple boards are manufactured on larger panels that use a photolithographic process to apply a layer that resists etching in a chemical bath. If the board is only 2 layers, both sides are etched, drilled and plated through to provide electrical continuity in required places between the 2 sides of the board. The individual boards are separated with a router or milling machine. Next, a protective solder resist pattern is silkscreened onto the surfaces that prevents solder from adhering to the copper anywhere except where components attach. Then component part numbers are silk-screen onto the board to make identification easier. Next, a computer-controlled pick-and-place station applies a small dot of adhesive to the board for each component and places components on the board from large reels of individual components. The board is fluxed and sent through a solder-reflow oven which re-melts the solder on the board to complete the connection between the components and the solder lands. The boards come off the assembly line for a flux cleaning, final inspection and testing. There are variations on the above procedures, depending on whether the board has 2 or multiple circuit trace layers, whether there are heat-sensitive parts that must be manually installed, etc. All of the equipment that does this work is generic in design and completely controlled by how they are programmed. Those programs can be recalled for later use and are usually kept for some time by the circuit board manufacturer because they are just 'bits' and don't take up much physical space, unless their client instructs them to erase the data. 
I have had bare prototype circuit boards of this size made from my designs that cost $100-$150 in single quantities and the cost decreases very rapidly based on if you have 5, 10, or 25 made; in fact, in production quantities, the majority of cost of the manufacture of a circuit board like this is in the design, development and prototype testing of the circuit board, and the cost of the components on it come next, followed by the board bare itself. The PC board design software is usually a suite of applications that has a module that spits out a standardized code that the circuit board manufacturers can interpret into instructions to run their equipment. Everything is bits- no dies.

If a board comes off the line and fails testing the board can generally be repaired, it just doesn't get dropped in the trash. I believe the TI DSP is a ball grid array IC, which is more difficult to replace than ICs with different kinds of connections, but not impossible, just requires an operator with skills. We used to have a solder re-flow repair station at work but got rid of it when we found that equipment we used to repair had in-house had become so reliable that it was cheaper to send it out for repair the few times we needed to than to maintain the maintenance equipment and personnel.

We haven't explored this issue enough to know whether there was a completely different and individual board designed for each model receiver, or if the same board was used with different firmware and/ or selectively populated with the parts/ connectors required for each individual receiver model. At the time of manufacture, it would be commonplace for the later to be true, but as I said before, at this time we just don't know for certain, so let us not assume one or the other.

I don't know what the list of affected receivers are, but mine was from the Elite product line and Pioneer built their reputation on their Elite product's quality and reliability to justify their high cost, and to have a product of this calibre fail just past it's 2 year birthday and for them to just wash their hands and say 'too bad' is unconscionable at very least and quite probably criminal.

And Jon, TI has officially declared this part defective, withdrawn it and notified manufacturers of same. They don't all have to fail to be declared defective. This was a very serious undertaking for them to admit because it leaves them open to liability claims, but they did what all respectable and successful companies do- what they didn't do is keep their customers in the dark and try to wriggle out of their obligations to their customers, and sell their customers defective boards to replace the failed defective boards their customers have. If Pioneer can't provide a fix for this defective product they should compensate those customers for their loss.


----------



## M Code

jk246 said:


> TI has officially declared this part defective, withdrawn it and notified manufacturers of same. They don't all have to fail to be declared defective. This was a very serious undertaking for them to admit because it leaves them open to liability claims, but they did what all respectable and successful companies do- what they didn't do is keep their customers in the dark and try to wriggle out of their obligations to their customers, and sell their customers defective boards to replace the failed defective boards their customers have. If Pioneer can't provide a fix for this defective product they should compensate those customers for their loss.


This statement needs clarification..
The specified TI DSP DA8xxx part tied to a certain manufacturing batch run was found to have some fabrication issues...
The part was later revved/corrected by TI, and has been used by other AVR brands including Denon, Marantz and Onkyo/Integra...

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Jon S

I wonder why only Pioneer is having the problem with this chip when other manufacturers seem to use the same part?


----------



## M Code

Jon S said:


> I wonder why only Pioneer is having the problem with this chip when other manufacturers seem to use the same part?


Hmmm.. 
I think only Pioneer can answer that...
In digging deeper we have confirmed that Yamaha and Harman/Kardon have also used the same TI DSP. We can comment that when HD audio decoding became a marketing requirement, the only DSP audio processor with enough resources was TI. Since then it is my understanding that more AVR brands are changing over to the quad-core Cirrus Logic DSPs, better cost and a single IC package.


Just my $0.02...


----------



## nulland

M Code said:


> This statement needs clarification..
> The specified TI DSP DA8xxx part tied to a certain manufacturing batch run was found to have some fabrication issues...


The specified part is a member of a family of defective devices, not just a batch of a production run. And it's not because of fabrication issues but due to design issues, specifically bad I/O buffers. And so all receivers that have the component are at risk of premature degeneration and will break down earlier than expected. This is based on TI's own assessment of the premature aging issue that affects the whole family of devices. More technical information is available at TI's website: "OMAPL137, AM17x, C6747/5/3, DA83x/2x/1x/0x IO Buffer Premature Aging Assessment".


----------



## Edllguy

nulland said:


> The specified part is a member of a family of defective devices, not just a batch of a production run. And it's not because of fabrication issues but due to design issues, specifically bad I/O buffers. And so all receivers that have the component are at risk of premature degeneration and will break down earlier than expected. This is based on TI's own assessment of the premature aging issue that affects the whole family of devices. More technical information is available at TI's website: "OMAPL137, AM17x, C6747/5/3, DA83x/2x/1x/0x IO Buffer Premature Aging Assessment".


Interesting!

https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672

"The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."


----------



## Goalline

...and Pioneer knew this. Still insist on charging folks for fixing devices they knew were defective from the beginning. Criminal!


----------



## Bud B

Wow!
This explains why my Elite VSX 60 has already died and my Elite VSX 53 is still running...


My Elite VSX 60 (in my bedroom) was kept on 24/7 and I never shut it off, 
my Elite VSX 53 (in my living room) is turned on only when I watch TV there,
maybe an hour or 2 in a day (dinnertime) and many days not at all.
I obviously watch much more in my bedroom than in the living room.


Makes me afraid to use my Elite VSX 53 because it is a ticking time bomb....
When am I going to turn it on and poof there is the kiss of death UE22!
It's not IF but WHEN! That really sucks! Especially for a $1100.00 receiver!
This is just not right nor should it be allowed no matter what warranty!
Pioneer does not care because failure rates are all outside of their warranty.
The Execs at Pioneer must have thought when they heard this, 
"Boy we dodged a big bullet on this one, hold our ground on "Oh well it's past it's warranty" stance and we will get through this!"
As always leaving US the Consumer to pay for their mess and a plus may be, increased sales because we will need to replace our dead receivers!


It is events like this that truly shows what a company is made of.
Onkyo when faced with a similar problem increased their products warranty and is standing behind it's product and with their customers.
Pioneer on the other hand has faced this dilemma in just the opposite stance choosing to neither back their product nor their customers!
Caring only for their almighty dollar, but as corporations so many times do, 
they do not see the forest for the trees and realize that this actually in the long run hurts business when people learn that Pioneer is a spineless company with absolutely no integrity at all!


This is why Pioneer has got to be exposed for this and we must hurt them where it counts, 
in both the public's faith in Pioneer as a company and in the purchase power or the lack thereof on their bottom line!


I think that we need to make Onkyo very much aware of how their new acquisition is ultimately hurting both the name of Pioneer and Onkyo!
I am sure that Onkyo has worked hard to look good to their buying public to not just let Pioneer bring them both down!
Onkyo owns Pioneer and can dictate how they handle this problem!
Onkyo knows that customer loyalty is priceless and is why they did what they did to clean up their manufacturing problem!
I cannot believe they would turn around and let Pioneer do just the opposite!


We all need to inundate Onkyo with emails, calls and attachments of this post!
I wish that I had the CEO's email address for both Onkyo and Pioneer and go over the heads of the Customer Service peons that we have all been dealing with at Pioneer!
This needs to get elevated to the next level!
Get consumer watch groups involved, Senators, Congressmen, Federal Trade Commission, I don't care write Obama! LOL!
There has to be some Government Corporate overview agency that does not allow consumers to be screwed like this!
I'm as mad as Hell and I'm not going to take this anymore!


Or is this entire thread about nothing more than venting our frustrations and ultimately other than that a complete waste of our time!
If I lived by Pioneers Corporate Headquarters I'd be picketing outside with a sign "No more EU22!
"Pioneer Stand with Your Loyal Customers! Etc. Etc.


Push a bill through Congress, " The "UE22 Bill" and with it Pioneer will forever go down in infamy as the reason for it.
A bill that holds ALL manufacturing accountable (past normal warranties) for product defects due to "Parts or Design" 
and like the auto industry, forced to stand behind their product!
The auto industry has had to stand behind their Manufacturing (even if a defective part came from a vendor) past their warranties and many times costing hundreds of millions of dollars!
The automobile manufacturers and their vendors are not exempt, why then should ANY Consumer Manufacturing BE!
Why only protect the consumer for one type of manufacturing?
We can clearly see through this post that consumers are hurt nationwide by ALL Manufacturing be it big or small!
What is right is right and ALL Manufacturers should be held to the same standards!
It's the fair thing to do!
If you are going to manufacture a product then you are just as responsible for that product when it fails, 
solely due to the manufacturing of that product and in no fault of the consumer!
A consumer that paid their hard earned money and put their faith into the manufacturer that said product would reliably perform as the manufacturer specified!
If it does not and there is a "Oops" on the manufacturer why should the consumer be left holding the tab for that?
The consumer did nothing wrong but buy on good faith in the manufacturer!
It's time that ALL Manufacturers uphold that same "Good Faith" in the consumer! 

Bud


----------



## Goalline

That class action idea proposed earlier in this thread is sounding better and better all the time. Time to find someone to take the case.


----------



## Jon S

nulland said:


> The specified part is a member of a family of defective devices, not just a batch of a production run. And it's not because of fabrication issues but due to design issues, specifically bad I/O buffers. And so all receivers that have the component are at risk of premature degeneration and will break down earlier than expected. This is based on TI's own assessment of the premature aging issue that affects the whole family of devices. More technical information is available at TI's website: "OMAPL137, AM17x, C6747/5/3, DA83x/2x/1x/0x IO Buffer Premature Aging Assessment".


This really sucks... It's not a thermal issue but a badly designed I/O buffer? 83% failure after two years?


----------



## roadking05

Well, Just had this happen to my SC-65, guess I get to join the fun. 11 months out of warranty. This is the second receiver in a row(different manufacturer) that has crapped out in under 3 years... not long our of warranty. This is getting old.


----------



## Seanpool

Has anyone figured out how to fix this on their own? I tried the heating up the DTS chip trick but it only fixed it for a couple weeks. Is there anything permanent?


----------



## Jon S

Since it was mentioned that it was a design flaw in the I/O buffer, it is likely that there will be no fix until Pioneer replaces the bad DSP with the newer TI DSP. The chances of that happening is 0%. They are repairing bad units with boards with the same bad DSP chip, so the problem will just happen again down the road.

It is unlikely that they will ramp up production for new boards with the new DSP for all the different (as they do not use the same board for different models) affected models as it would not be cost effective for them. They would have to determine how many people would repair their units for $650+ labor vs those who would replace them for newer units with more features for a bit more.


----------



## aftigr58

Add my $2,300 SC-68 to the list. UE22 error popped up this week. Did all the powering off, changing connections, upgraded the firmware, etc... After I upgraded the firmware yesterday it worked the evening, powered my A/V off for the night, turned on this morning - UE22 error back, no audio.

I tried to do firmware update again and it showed NO UPDATE NEEDED so now that is not an option.

SC-68 was made in May 2012 and I installed it later that year with no problems since till now.

After reading this forum it is unbelievable that I could buy their Elite top of the line receiver at that time and now it is a stinking brick!!!


----------



## aftigr58

Add my $2,300 SC-68 to the list. UE22 error popped up this week. Did all the powering off, changing connections, upgraded the firmware, etc... After I upgraded the firmware yesterday it worked the evening, powered my A/V off for the night, turned on this morning - UE22 error back, no audio.

I tried to do firmware update again and it showed NO UPDATE NEEDED so now that is not an option.

SC-68 was made in May 2012 and I installed it later that year with no problems since till now.

After reading this forum it is unbelievable that I could buy their Elite top of the line receiver at that time and now it is a stinking brick!!!


----------



## angexpress

*Pioneer VSX-51 UE-22 Error*

Hi
I have a Pioneer VSX-51 receiver (I'm pretty sure it's 2012 model) that just started doing this last week. The receiver is in my basement so it's cool, it wasn't used in a few months but when I tried to turn it on the other day, it showed the video but the audio didn't work and I got the dreaded UE-22 error code. 
Trying to update the firmware (as per the manual) using a network cable begins the process but ends up failing and shutting off. The issue is definitely with the board. 
I tried everything I read online, from unplugging it, resetting, removing all the connections but still have the same issue.

It's unfortunate that something so expensive is so flawed. I could have lived with losing the system if I didn't start seeing that it's happening to way too many others, which made me realize that it's not just bad luck, it's a flawed device.
We need to put this on social media (Facebook, Twitter) and seriously affect their sales so they recognize that putting out bad product will hurt their bottom line. I'll be moving to a Sonos system since this is now expensive garbage.
Please email me if you actually do end up going through a lawyer or something: angexpress at hotmail dot com (sorry they wouldn't let me post my email address)
Thank You

Angelo


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> Interesting!
> 
> https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672
> 
> "The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."



Merry Christmas everyone!


With the collective knowledge of different AVS members here this thread has pinpointed the cause of the UE22 Error as a design flaw in the I/O buffer as per information sourced from Texas Instruments web postings.

Specifically caused by faulty TI chips used in 2011 and 2012 model year Pioneer receivers.

While it is always good to verify these findings from a independent and neutral source, the information sourced here about the possible cause(s) of the UE22 Error I feel is a solid enough case and grounds for affected owners to consider their options and next steps. 

Whether that involves a social media campaign or legal means remains to be explored. This would involve members here initiating action by knowing how to navigate the legal process against a company that has switched ownership recently. However, change in ownership does not necessarily absolve a company from legal liability. In addition, the claim that the UE22 Error is occurring right after the product warranty has expired and therefore owners have no recourse to exercise their rights I believe is wrong and would not stand up if challenged. 

If Gibson/Onkyo/Pioneer does not issue a press release to deal with these findings by affected Pioneer receiver owners then we will have no other choice but to exercise the legal option.

The AVS members who have posted on this thread come from many different backgrounds, expertise and occupations. For those who are interested I would like to invite you to suggest the next course of action for affected owners so that we can get results.

Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Hello everyone,

Below is information sourced from Texas Instruments about the faulty chips in our Pioneer receivers. Specifically, the issue with the premature aging of the I/0 buffer.

My question to those in the know, does this mean that if we turn off but let our Pioneer receivers be in standby mode that we are inadvertently speeding up the aging process for the chips to fail faster? In other words, if we always completely power down our receiver after every use (no standby mode) will this mean that we can delay the inevitable UE22 Error occurrence? 

Thanks



*Implementing Workarounds*
Addressing high switching frequency by implementing a standby mode
The basic principle for this type of workaround is that an I/O buffer should switch only as fast as necessary for required system functionality, and then only when necessary.
It is often the case in an application that there are periods of activity and periods of inactivity. For example, many consumer products receive power whenever they are plugged into a wall outlet, but are put into a type of standby mode when the customer switches the power off. During this time, there is typically some reduced level of system activity, such that the product may be turned back on with a remote control. *The following are a few workarounds that can be implemented during standby mode of reduced system activity:
•	During this standby mode, the device should be powered down if possible. This way the I/O buffers do not toggle when not required to.*
•	Another possibility, if complete shutdown is not an option, is to tristate any I/O buffers that do not need to be switching during standby. In the case of the EMB_CLK clocking an SDRAM device, the system software should place the SDRAM into self refresh mode, and then shut down the EMB_CLK (and the entire EMIFB bus) until the system is powered back on by the user. [reference self-refresh section in TRM?]
•	If an I/O buffer must toggle continuously, even during standby, then if possible the switching frequency should be minimized during this time of reduced activity. This may be accomplished, again, by putting the SDRAM into self refresh mode, reducing the EMIFB clock frequency, and then taking the SDRAM back out of self refresh mode. The EMIFB bus in this case would continue to function, but more slowly, thereby reducing the stress on the I/O buffer.


----------



## Goalline

Edll, that would be contrary to the norm, I think. Leaving the receiver on standby leaves it at a constant temperature so the components don't go through the stressful heating and cooling process.


----------



## vavan

did anyone suffering from the problem managed to check accumulated working time in SM? mine non-US sc 2022 displays about 5000 hours there and I wonder how soon I'm going to see any signs of degradation


----------



## vavan

Goalline said:


> Edll, that would be contrary to the norm, I think. Leaving the receiver on standby leaves it at a constant temperature so the components don't go through the stressful heating and cooling process.


the problem has nothing to do with temperature and heating


----------



## randomrat

Can anybody find out what model + revision number the successor to the defective chip was? Trying to dig around with no luck...


----------



## Jon S

randomrat said:


> Can anybody find out what model + revision number the successor to the defective chip was? Trying to dig around with no luck...


 _from post 100
_The following information could be of help in this regard. The data presented below are available and can be verified from Pioneer service manuals and other sources in the web:

1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.​2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.​3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.​4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> Interesting!
> 
> https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672
> 
> "The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."


Hi everyone.

I'm trying to see if there is any relationship or correlation of having our receivers in standby or completely off(powered down) mode and how it may impact the onset of the UE22 Error code. 

If affected owners could please use link below to input your usage information from when you first started using your Pioneer receiver to UE22 error code kicking in, we may be able to make a connection of whether or not the standby mode does in fact bring on the early onset of UE22 Error code. Another way to state it is we need to know if standby mode "toggles the I/O buffers" to bring on UE22 Error earlier than the off or powered down mode. My theory based on the information here is the increased hour count in standby mode is quickening the fatal UE22 Error.

Lets see what information comes out of this little exercise.

https://www.google.ca/#q=years+to+hours+calculator

You can adjust the calculator parameters to get different results as you see fit.

If affected owners could please report back here with their findings that would be great. 

Thanks

Edit:

*Risk of EU22 Error Failure - Time Frame*

2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours

2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours

Each affected owner knows their own usage habits whether they left their unit playing 24/7 (constant usage), occasional/normal use then putting in standby when not in use or occasional/normal use and powering down completely.


----------



## vavan

Edllguy said:


> If affected owners could please report back here with their findings that would be great


I believe accumulated time from SM I mentioned yesterday would be really useful as well


----------



## Edllguy

vavan said:


> I believe accumulated time from SM I mentioned yesterday would be really useful as well


How do you get into the SM?


----------



## vavan

Edllguy said:


> How do you get into the SM?


according to manual:
Turn off the power to this unit by setting the main volume level to “---dB” and Multi-zone to “OFF”. 
During Standby mode, simultaneously press and hold “MULTI-ZONE ON/OFF” and “ENTER” keys for 5 seconds to enter
this mode.

you may need to set power on volume level to --- before trying steps above

use tune up/down buttons to get to required info in menu


----------



## Edllguy

vavan said:


> according to manual:
> Turn off the power to this unit by setting the main volume level to “---dB” and Multi-zone to “OFF”.
> During Standby mode, simultaneously press and hold “MULTI-ZONE ON/OFF” and “ENTER” keys for 5 seconds to enter
> this mode.
> 
> you may need to set power on volume level to --- before trying steps above
> 
> use tune up/down buttons to get to required info in menu


Thanks

For those that have the UE22 Error are you able to get into the service menu to check your hours usage?


----------



## jingusus

*re: UE22*

So sad to see more and more of these problems. 

Pioneer came back today mentioning to replace would be HKD 3500 (around USD 450). I'm hesitant to fix this problem knowing that it will fail 2 years from now. The technician said the failure rate was "under 5%", which I'm not entirely reassured by. 

I would be ok if they offered some permanent solution or discount their updated models. Who can we write to about this?!


----------



## dgerst

Got it again. This time it ran about a month. I just cooked the chip to a little over 400F according to my infrared thermometer. I heated up the rest of the board for good measure as well. Working again. I guess I'll just keep limping along this way until I find a good deal on a new receiver. Not a Pioneer. It's a drag because I like the features. What other brands have low-level Zone 2 outputs? I like to pipe Zone 2 to a whole-house FM transmitter for internet radio. I'm thinking Onkyo TX-NR737 maybe. Any opinions?



dgerst said:


> Five weeks after the second heat gun application, mine is still running fine. Since it looks like Pioneer is not going to make this right I figured I didn't have much to lose. So I really put the heat to the entire board, not just the chip, including the HDMI connections. Time will tell if it keeps running but so far I'm hopeful. Not one hiccup. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## boone225

*Update on UE22 error code*



boone225 said:


> Just add my SC-57 to the list of unit with the UE22 error....for the second time.
> 
> In February 2014 I started a thread about my amp and the replacement cost of the mainboard.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...sy-replacement-how-lose-customer-forever.html
> 
> I had the mainboard replaced for 500$ shortly after posting . No problem until today (22 months later)same error code UE22. Still work but the audio sometimes skip for 1 second...I expect the unit will die shortly. So yes they replaced the board with another one with the same faulty chip or whatever.
> 
> Sad because I liked my Pioneer. I'm glad to see that Edllguy is doing something about this. Apparently, I'm not the only one anymore who had experienced this problem.
> 
> Any suggestion for a different brand for my next unit ?


It has been 16 days since the code appeared. It is still working fine, (aside from the error code flashing). I did nothing with the unit. No firmware update. From what I read in this thread a lot of units went dead after the firmware update was done. I was thinking maybe the firmware update triggers something that kills it. Just a thought. I will keep you informed.


----------



## TeeJay2000

*Pioneer SC-1526*

SC-1526-k was bought in Canada at the now defunct Futureshop (owned by Best Buy). It is essentially a re-badged SC-55/57. 2 years and 8 months post purchase (and of course 8 months post warranty), it died like the rest here. Lights on but no video, no audio. Not even the tuner worked. Repair shop says main board is at fault so cost of $500 plus $140 to install. I am trying to get credit card extended warranty to cover from Mastercard, as they will cover one additional year beyond manufacturer's warranty. They have been looking at this case for 3 weeks so prompt is not in their dictionary. I have not been able to find the *original manufacturers warranty card*, so if anyone has this for the SC-1526K, that would help my case. I know it had a standard 2 year warranty, but I am worried the insurance company will try to deny coverage if I do not have this card, but lets see.The unit was on a UPS and we have whole home surge protection so surge was not an issue. 

Like others here, my unit was working well but I did not have any warning error codes. It did have some issues with correct HDMI selection for a few months which I attributed to my aging Harmony universal remote. Perhaps it was a cry for help from one of the receiver's chips! 

Good luck to all. If anyone has a scan of the warranty card, I would appreciate if you could send by private message. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## TeeJay2000

*Sc-1526-k*

I think I may have double posted this, but this may be the correct thread. Sorry. 

SC-1526-k was bought in Canada at the now defunct Futureshop (owned by Best Buy). It is essentially a re-badged SC-55/57. 2 years and 8 months post purchase (and of course 8 months post warranty), it died like the rest here. Lights on but no video, no audio. Not even the tuner worked. Repair shop says main board is at fault so cost of $500 plus $140 to install. I am trying to get credit card extended warranty to cover from Mastercard, as they will cover one additional year beyond manufacturer's warranty. They have been looking at this case for 3 weeks so prompt is not in their dictionary. I have not been able to find the *original manufacturers warranty card*, so if anyone has this for the SC-1526K, that would help my case. I know it had a standard 2 year warranty, but I am worried the insurance company will try to deny coverage if I do not have this card, but lets see.The unit was on a UPS and we have whole home surge protection so surge was not an issue. 

Like others here, my unit was working well but I did not have any warning error codes. It did have some issues with correct HDMI selection for a few months which I attributed to my aging Harmony universal remote. Perhaps it was a cry for help from one of the receiver's chips! 

Good luck to all. If anyone has a scan of the warranty card, I would appreciate if you could send by private message. Happy New Year to all.


----------



## TeeJay2000

Bud B said:


> Per Homer388,
> 
> 
> Sorry to read that Homer 388, welcome to a list that you DO NOT want to be on!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:
> 
> Elite SC-LX85
> 
> Elite SC-50
> 
> Elite SC-55
> 
> Elite SC-57
> 
> Elite SC-63
> 
> Elite SC-67
> 
> Elite SC68
> 
> Elite SC-1222-K
> 
> Elite SC-1522-K
> 
> Elite SC-1527-K
> 
> Elite VSX 50
> 
> Elite VSX 52
> 
> Elite VSX 53
> 
> Elite VSX 60
> 
> VSX 1021-K
> 
> VSX 1121-K
> 
> VSX 2021-K
> 
> List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!
> 
> Bud


You can add my Elite SC-1526-K. Main board needs replacement.


----------



## Edllguy

Happy New Year everyone! I hope everyone here had a good holiday.

I see that since I started this thread on July 15/2015 that many new members have joined AVSForum. Joining though has not been under the best of circumstances due to the UE22 Error failure on their receivers or just out of concern knowing that they have the Pioneer Receiver model year that is prone to almost certain UE22 Error failure after 2 or 3 years of usage. 

Who would have thought however that these failures would have been linked directly to faulty Texas Instruments chips that prematurely degrade over a short period of time.

However, it would not have been possible without the participation of some key forum members here to share their expertise and a breakthrough explanation of why our Pioneer receivers are failing. As an owner of an SC-57 that cost me a lot of money here in Canada it is not reassuring that Pioneer or now Gibson/Onkyo/Pioneer has not been ethical in taking responsibility for the many Pioneer receiver failures that are occurring under their watch. 

Hopefully through the collective efforts of members here we can affect the conscience of the decision makers at Gibson/Onkyo/Pioneer to deal with the many unhappy customers who purchased their products and have then been left to fend for themselves after the fatal UE22 Error occurred.


----------



## Crystal Palace

*Add SC-LX86 to the list. UE22 Error.*

Hello,
I was very interested to find this forum. I to have UE22 error code on a top of the range SC-LX86 bought in nthe UK in Oct 2012 for almost £2000. 
I have had three failures in three years....not good. I see there are also multiple other forum's all reporting the same UE22 error across multiple Pioneer models.

1.The original arrived out of the box with an error code (not UE22) and was replaced. 

2. Then I had a UE22 about 18months later. This was fixed by updating the firmware.

3.Now 18 months later I had UE22 again. I pulled the power from the wall socket and this fixed the UE22 code,BUT i have no sound at all. Video works. 
I have tried factory reset multiple times and played around with settings and tried different speakers. I can't update the firmware (over LAN or USB) as the latest is already installed.

Any ideas?

It would be good if Pioneer recognised the problems existed. I would expect a premium priced, top end product to last more than a couple of years without getting multiple failures. If Pioneer cannot support me and recognise these Amps were shipped with pre-existing problems it is unlikley I would ever buy Pioneer again.

Thanks


----------



## Bud B

Thanks for the updates...Though sorry to hear it!
I have added Crystal Palace's Elite SC-LX86 and TeeJay2000's Elite SC-1526-K

Happy New Year All....
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:

Elite SC-LX85

Elite SC-LX86

Elite SC-50

Elite SC-55

Elite SC-57

Elite SC-63

Elite SC-67

Elite SC68

Elite SC-1222-K

Elite SC-1522-K

Elite SC-1526-K

Elite SC-1527-K

Elite VSX 50

Elite VSX 52

Elite VSX 53

Elite VSX 60

VSX 1021-K

VSX 1121-K

VSX 2021-K

List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!

Bud


----------



## Brandon8791

I actually just bought a Pioneer Sc-65... I should of known better to look it up before I bought it... however I am not having any issues so far so I am happy.. to cover myself though I did to ahead and purchase a squaretrade 2 year warranty that covers $350-$400 of damage, I bought it for 300 so i think I got a killer deal... warranty cost me $38 so... I get cut a $400 check if it breaks Cuz it looks like the board cost $500+ to fix lol oh well I will use it til it dies. .. my unit also was manufactured April 2012


----------



## Nick Austin

Bud B said:


> Thanks for the updates...Though sorry to hear it!
> I have added Crystal Palace's Elite SC-LX86 and TeeJay2000's Elite SC-1526-K
> 
> Happy New Year All....
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:
> 
> Elite SC-LX85
> 
> Elite SC-LX86
> 
> Elite SC-50
> 
> Elite SC-55
> 
> Elite SC-57
> 
> Elite SC-63
> 
> Elite SC-67
> 
> Elite SC68
> 
> Elite SC-1222-K
> 
> Elite SC-1522-K
> 
> Elite SC-1526-K
> 
> Elite SC-1527-K
> 
> Elite VSX 50
> 
> Elite VSX 52
> 
> Elite VSX 53
> 
> Elite VSX 60
> 
> VSX 1021-K
> 
> VSX 1121-K
> 
> VSX 2021-K
> 
> List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!
> 
> Bud


got the UE22 error - did update firmware via USB as suggested via USB appeared to accept, but no sound at all, did a factory reset as suggested . till no sound.... so got the AV guys who I use to come out - they connected it to internet - gets 20% into SW update then NADA ... so I think you can the SC-LX75 unit to the list ....

The guys are coming back tomorrow, they have left it overnight ..... but reading this list I am not hopeful except reading that the 7range use a newer TI chipset .... 

SC-LX75 UE22 Error most likely- will confirm tomorrow


----------



## Goalline

Sorry Nick. I'm afraid it is toast.  Perhaps you can extend its life by using the heat gun technique, but not by much.


----------



## Nick Austin

Goalline said:


> Sorry Nick. I'm afraid it is toast.  Perhaps you can extend its life by using the heat gun technique, but not by much.


bought it 2nd hand from Ebay about 6 months ago and it was boxed until room finished - only switched it on twice before the error message came up - did not even have the pleasure of watching a movie !! plan was to use for a year then upgrade to a new amp - will not even think about Pioneer / Onkyo unit after reading the list of units affected. 

1st world problems eh ! ! ..


----------



## Nick Austin

Goalline said:


> Sorry Nick. I'm afraid it is toast.  Perhaps you can extend its life by using the heat gun technique, but not by much.


bought it 2nd hand from Ebay about 6 months ago and it was boxed until room finished - only switched it on twice before the error message came up - did not even have the pleasure of watching a movie !! plan was to use for a year then upgrade to a new amp - will not even think about Pioneer / Onkyo unit after reading the list of units affected. 

1st world problems eh ! ! ..


----------



## Goalline

Nick Austin said:


> bought it 2nd hand from Ebay about 6 months ago and it was boxed until room finished - only switched it on twice before the error message came up - did not even have the pleasure of watching a movie !! plan was to use for a year then upgrade to a new amp - will not even think about Pioneer / Onkyo unit after reading the list of units affected.
> 
> 1st world problems eh ! ! ..


Makes me wonder if it was experiencing the UE22 problem when the person sold it. That would be a pretty dirty trick. I am actually relieved I didn't sell this to some poor sap like I had planned to two months before the issue came up. My wife talked me out of it. I was planning to upgrade to the new line of Elite receivers with ATMOS, but my wife talked me into using this as a secondary receiver.


----------



## matlock964

*UE22 Error*

Well.. My IT tech said I should join this group to get answers on my Pioneer SC-65 receiver. After my two year warranty was up the UE22 code started popping up and no sound coming out. Geek Squad sent it off ( for the third time) and said it has a faulty chip, and it will cost me $700.00. I haven't been able to watch my tv in almost 6 months.


----------



## matlock964

Nick Austin said:


> got the UE22 error - did update firmware via USB as suggested via USB appeared to accept, but no sound at all, did a factory reset as suggested . till no sound.... so got the AV guys who I use to come out - they connected it to internet - gets 20% into SW update then NADA ... so I think you can the SC-LX75 unit to the list ....
> 
> The guys are coming back tomorrow, they have left it overnight ..... but reading this list I am not hopeful except reading that the 7range use a newer TI chipset ....
> 
> SC-LX75 UE22 Error most likely- will confirm tomorrow


Add SC-65 to the list!!!


----------



## Goalline




----------



## TeeJay2000

TeeJay2000 said:


> I think I may have double posted this, but this may be the correct thread. Sorry.
> 
> SC-1526-k was bought in Canada at the now defunct Futureshop (owned by Best Buy). It is essentially a re-badged SC-55/57. 2 years and 8 months post purchase (and of course 8 months post warranty), it died like the rest here. Lights on but no video, no audio. Not even the tuner worked. Repair shop says main board is at fault so cost of $500 plus $140 to install. I am trying to get credit card extended warranty to cover from Mastercard, as they will cover one additional year beyond manufacturer's warranty. They have been looking at this case for 3 weeks so prompt is not in their dictionary. I have not been able to find the *original manufacturers warranty card*, so if anyone has this for the SC-1526K, that would help my case. I know it had a standard 2 year warranty, but I am worried the insurance company will try to deny coverage if I do not have this card, but lets see.The unit was on a UPS and we have whole home surge protection so surge was not an issue.
> 
> Like others here, my unit was working well but I did not have any warning error codes. It did have some issues with correct HDMI selection for a few months which I attributed to my aging Harmony universal remote. Perhaps it was a cry for help from one of the receiver's chips!
> 
> Good luck to all. If anyone has a scan of the warranty card, I would appreciate if you could send by private message. Happy New Year to all.


As an update, as I feared the credit card insurance company denied my claim but not for the absence of the original warranty card. I had forgotten that I bought the last one at the store but it was the 'never plugged in ' display unit. The receipt was marked 'open box' and with full NEW manufacturer 2 year warranty. The insurance company says anything 'open box' is used, and is not covered because of that exclusion. No amount of pleading helped. The unit is not worth fixing and will be sent to the electronic dump tomorrow. An extended warranty sold by the retailer would have been worth it. I will remember this for any open box purchases in the future.


----------



## pearsco

Add another SC-1222 to the list.


----------



## Jon S

I have a SC-67 that I bought three years ago (has it been that long?) and dreading when the UE22 error is going to rear its ugly head... In the meantime, i am considering buying a Pioneer SC-97 or a Marantz SR-7010. I like the fact that the Pioneer has the D3 amps but I don't care for MCACC or the terrible GUI and remote...

While the Marantz does have Audyssey, I hate the small porthole and have concerns about their amplifier stages if it has enough power.

Suggestions?


----------



## hwisungi

*Anyone in Pioneer listening to us?*

There seems to be a lot of victims of this KNOWN chip failures. Why is Pioneer ignoring this problem and affected customers? Should we sue them to get their attention?


----------



## Goalline

Yes. It's coming.


----------



## Bud B

Happy New Year everyone!


Per matlock964 (Elite SC-65) and Nick Austin (Elite SC-LX75) I have added their Pioneer Elite's to the ever growing list!
Because the TI chip is a ticking time bomb, as time marches forward more TI chips are dying!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:

Elite SC-LX75 

Elite SC-LX85

Elite SC-LX86

Elite SC-50

Elite SC-55

Elite SC-57

Elite SC-63

Elite SC-65

Elite SC-67

Elite SC-68

Elite SC-1222-K

Elite SC-1522-K

Elite SC-1526-K

Elite SC-1527-K

Elite VSX 50

Elite VSX 52

Elite VSX 53

Elite VSX 60

VSX 1021-K

VSX 1121-K

VSX 2021-K

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!
Hopefully 2016 will bring a resolution to this issue!

Bud


----------



## vavan

Goalline said:


> Yes. It's coming.


you mean you found someone to file class action?


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,
For what it's worth.
Over the Holidays I purchased a Yamaha Aventage RX-A750 AV Receiver.
I had a BB store credit of $100.00 and the receiver went on sale less $80.00.
After much searching for a replacement to my Pioneer I am so far happy with the Yamaha's sound and features.
I did purchase the 4 year Extended Warranty though...LOL!
I just couldn't put up with listening to my HDTV's tiny speakers anymore!


Even though I have purchased another receiver (to get me through this)
I am ever diligent in this quest that somehow, some way, there will be a positive outcome as to how we have ALL 
been harmed by Pioneer!
That Pioneer will wake up and not only stand behind these flawed receivers but more importantly their customers! 
Customers that have put not only our Faith but also hard earned money into Pioneer and their products!


In this end and until ALL of OUR hopes are gone, I will not throw out my Elite VSX60!


Bud


----------



## Németh Ágoston

*Vsx - 921 k*

Please add my VSX - 921 K to the list of shame. To me exactly the same happened. UE22 onece. Twice. Than no sound at all. Is there any group to participate for a class action?
Ágoston


----------



## Bud B

Sorry to read that Németh Ágoston!
Your VSX 921-K has been added to the list!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Below is a *Updated* accounting of the receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:

Elite SC-LX75 

Elite SC-LX85

Elite SC-LX86

Elite SC-50

Elite SC-55

Elite SC-57

Elite SC-63

Elite SC-65

Elite SC-67

Elite SC-68

Elite SC-1222-K

Elite SC-1522-K

Elite SC-1526-K

Elite SC-1527-K

Elite VSX 50

Elite VSX 52

Elite VSX 53

Elite VSX 60

VSX 921-K

VSX 1021-K

VSX 1121-K

VSX 2021-K

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
List just keeps on growing...Not a good sign!

Bud


----------



## Németh Ágoston

I just called the Pioneer service in Budapest. They have my receiver (VSX 921-K) since mid december. They had the deadline for repairing it until jan 18. Now they informed me that they might be fix it by next week but it is not yet sure. I get excited and I keep you informed.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

hwisungi said:


> There seems to be a lot of victims of this KNOWN chip failures. Why is Pioneer ignoring this problem and affected customers? Should we sue them to get their attention?



I was a purchaser of a Samsung first generation 1080p DLP Tv (model HL-R6178) several years back.... im guessing this was about 2005. It was a 61 inch Tv and it was selling for like 5k back then. They had a problem with it that cause a balck shadow to apear on about a 3rd of the screen. Samsung did like Pioneer did, and ignored all of the customer complaints. Then on this site, if I remember correctly, customers started coming together and then I read about a class action law suit against Samsung. I dont know how long the entire process took, but samsung ended up fixing the problem on all those TVs with an in home repair.

Maybe we can bring up that link (it is here on this site somewhere) and send it off to pioneer as a little threat as to what will be coming their way. They would lose IMO, as this is similar to the Samsung TV.

People buy a very expensive piece of equipment and it has massive fail rates due to faulty chips.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/63-rear-projection-units/758625-shadow-left-samsung-dlp-screen.html


----------



## Goalline

vavan said:


> you mean you found someone to file class action?


No, but I will. Feel free to find someone if you want.


----------



## svj5555

*Add my VSX-1121 to the list*

Got the error last week. I will try the heat gun approach, but I guess the receiver's death is imminent. Bought the receiver in early 2013. So the 2.8 yrs number is kinda spot on.


----------



## Jon S

My SC-67 is displaying intermittent HDMI issues...I am getting some video noise (snow on lower half of screen for a split second) on screen and some synching problems... Is this one of the symptoms of the UE22 error?


----------



## Goalline

Mine was running fine until one day when the receiver displayed the UE22 error. After that it was unable to play any audio.


----------



## MRAJB

Add VSX-1122-k to the list. MFD: Oct. 2012.

Nothing From Pioneer?


----------



## Jon S

Are there any owners who have these models and not experienced this problem. If so, what model and how old is it... Just curious. Since everyone here are having the issue, i was wondering how many have not...

So far (knock on wood), my SC-67 is okay. February will make mine 36 months... FYI, I did add heat sinks to the two affected chips on the HDMI board. Don't know if that would help or not, I thought it could help since reapplying heat to the board seems to somewhat restore the AVR....


----------



## vavan

Jon S said:


> Are there any owners who have these models and not experienced this problem. If so, what model and how old is it... Just curious. Since everyone here are having the issue, i was wondering how many have not...
> 
> So far (knock on wood), my SC-67 is okay. February will make mine 36 months... FYI, I did add heat sinks to the two affected chips on the HDMI board. Don't know if that would help or not, I thought it could help since reapplying heat to the board seems to somewhat restore the AVR....


see http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...ead-pioneer-you-listening-7.html#post40044378
bought mine 2022 almost two years ago but I believe it's up-time that really matters
and I don't think many happy users even noticed this thread at all


----------



## EnkiABZ

Jon S said:


> _from post 100
> _4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​


Unfortunately the new revision of the chip does not protect you from the EU-22 issue.

My SC-LX75 is affected.


----------



## Edllguy

EnkiABZ said:


> Unfortunately the new revision of the chip does not protect you from the EU-22 issue.
> 
> My SC-LX75 is affected.


Hello EnkiABZ,

Welcome to AVS Forum,

Sorry to hear your SC-LX75 receiver has been affected by the dreaded and fatal UE-22 Error issue.

When researching your model I see that it is a 2011 model year receiver. The North American model numbers are different than the European/Asia model numbers but share basically the same design and chip sets. However, thank you for sharing and helping build our case. The more that affected owners report here we may just get the attention of Gibson/Onkyo/Pioneer that they need to address this manufacturing defect.

I will be updating soon my first 2 posts of this thread that will state the UE-22 issue has been pinpointed directly to faulty TI chips that has caused havoc for Pioneer receivers manufactured in 2011 and 2012.


----------



## 3ller

i got a pioneer vsx 2021 k at home with that ue22 error, i dont know what to do with it, does anybody know if it can be used as an amp only unit bypassing the dac section? its the only way i see to make something useful with it unfortunately...


----------



## Goalline

Sorry 3ller, I'm afraid it is a dead amp now.


----------



## BUNG BEO

Mine *SC-LX85* have UE 22 error and no sound. I have read 9 page and find the way to fix it is replace the HDMI main borad. But in my country I haven't found any HDMI board of SC-LX85. I found the HDMI board of SC-LX87 in ebay, can i replace HDMI board by the board of *SC-LX 87*. I see it the same size as SC-LX85


----------



## Cataractes

*Very frustrated as well..*

My SC-1522 was rock solid until about a month ago I got the dreaded UE22 error. I had no idea what it was and was able to get it to disappear by playing in the menu. However after about a week I had no sound. I tried a firmware update but it always fails and my firmware number has *** in the version number now. I have a VSX-60 in the basement which replaced my VSX-1021 that I sold to my father in-law. Thankfully they are both working but I think it's only a matter of time until the other two die as well. I found a used Denon AVR-991 to replace my SC-1522 but I dearly miss that receiver.

I'm hoping some pressure is put on Pioneer, this is ridiculous, we buy their defective products that they won't stand by.


----------



## Jon S

BUNG BEO said:


> Mine *SC-LX85* have UE 22 error and no sound. I have read 9 page and find the way to fix it is replace the HDMI main borad. But in my country I haven't found any HDMI board of SC-LX85. I found the HDMI board of SC-LX87 in ebay, can i replace HDMI board by the board of *SC-LX 87*. I see it the same size as SC-LX85


I would not replace/repair the unit... The replacement board will still have the same defective TI DSP chip that is causing this problem. After a couple of years, you will have the same problem again.


----------



## Bud B

Hi all,
Tonight I turned on my Elite VSX 53 and NO Picture or Sound.
No flashing UE22 Error either, though my Elite VSX 60 started this way.
I bypassed my VSX 53 (DTV Genie to TV) and my TV came up with no problems, go back into Elite VSX 53 and no pass.

I'll take my VSX 53 to the Pioneer AV repair facility and see what they say but it looks like I'm looking for a new AVR.
At least it got me through my Super Bowl Party!

Bud


----------



## nrs111

Got my UE22 message tonight on my Pioneer 1222-K tonight. Thought it was just an firmware update gone bad so I tried to download an update first via the Internet then with the USB drive with no success. Then I found this thread. So my receiver is toast?

MFD April 2012


----------



## Goalline

'fraid so.


----------



## BUNG BEO

Jon S said:


> I would not replace/repair the unit... The replacement board will still have the same defective TI DSP chip that is causing this problem. After a couple of years, you will have the same problem again.


I have read the model SC-LX87 haven't ue 22 error as LX85 and 86


----------



## Edllguy

BUNG BEO said:


> I have read the model SC-LX87 haven't ue 22 error as LX85 and 86


That is correct. The SC-LX87 (2013 model) has the updated chip set that will not be affected by the UE22 Error failure.


----------



## nrs111

Goalline said:


> 'fraid so.


Thanks for the information. Disappointing but saved me from pulling out any more hair looking for a non existing firmware update.


----------



## antclark16

My SC-65 Elite had the code last week. Picture and no audio. Tried factory reset and firmware update with the same results as everyone else. Registered the receiver with Pioneer July 2012, so it's in the window for the defective DSP chip. Have a call into customer service, but I am not holding my breath with Pioneer stepping up to the plate and standing behind their manufacturing.


----------



## jingusus

Has anyone actually bothered to fix their units? 

Mine has been sitting at the repair shop since December. I honestly don't know what to do with it since I upgraded to an Oppo/Parasound separates setup (which is also significantly better in case anyone is looking for something now given all the useless Pioneer black boxes). Fixing it and selling it to someone else knowing this issue seems unconscionable and wrong. 

I absolutely detest Pioneer for not owning up to this issue and will never buy Pioneer-branded electronics ever again. A shame. 

What kind of lawyer would handle these types of class action cases?


----------



## jingusus

jingusus said:


> Has anyone actually bothered to fix their units?
> 
> Mine has been sitting at the repair shop since December. I honestly don't know what to do with it since I upgraded to an Oppo/Parasound separates setup (which is also significantly better in case anyone is looking for something now given all the useless Pioneer black boxes). Fixing it and selling it to someone else knowing this issue seems unconscionable and wrong.
> 
> I absolutely detest Pioneer for not owning up to this issue and will never buy Pioneer-branded electronics ever again. A shame.
> 
> What kind of lawyer would handle these types of class action cases?


FYI, for what it's worth, the repair person said that the failure rate was under 5%. I'm having a difficult time believing that given all the responses in this thread.


----------



## Jon S

The problem is that if you get the unit repaired, they will replace the bad board with a new one that uses the same defective DSP. That means you are just counting down to another failure down the road. I would not spend $500 only to know that it is a temporary fix.

A lot of people are talking about a class action suit but no one is willing to initiate one (the costs are prohibitive and someone has to pony up the bucks). Since TI is one one who manufactured the bad DSPs and filed a notice to all the manufacturers, the suit will also have to be filed against them, not only Pioneer. Pioneer is not fully at fault here but the costs to manufacture a new board for all the affected models for those years will be prohibitive. They will have to repurchase all the components for the board and redesign it to work with a replacement DSP, not a easy feat since you do not know how many units will be serviced.

For them, doing nothing is probably the cheapest option. The number of people who know the cause of the problem is a minuscule amount in comparison to the number of units sold. Now that Pioneer is owned by Onkyo, I do not expect anything to change. Onkyo has had a number of HDMI issues and they have not done anything to fix it as well.

So far, my unit has been running fine, being three years old (SC-67)... I did install heat sinks on the offending chips and do not know if the heat generated (the chips do get pretty hot) contributes to the problem (some people say that it does not help). I do not understand how the chips can degenerate on its own unless it is caused by heat. But I am not an electrical engineer and do not know how this happens. My unit may continue to run for a while but may die tomorrow. It is a ticking time bomb...


----------



## Goalline

jingusus said:


> FYI, for what it's worth, the repair person said that the failure rate was under 5%. I'm having a difficult time believing that given all the responses in this thread.


Yeah, they are probably full of crap.


----------



## BuddyMax

*Sc-55*

Add another Pioneer SC-55 to the list. I have been getting the UE22 flashing code for about two months. The unit fully functions but the code stays on most of the time. If I'm in HMG and listening to internet radio then the station shows and without the code showing. In other functions the UE22 flashes but unit functions. I expect every time I turn it on to be the last time. 

I have called Pioneer as well and talked to a rather curt individual that told me the board was bad and needed to be replaced. Here in central FL the repair would be close to $600 for parts and labor to install. Very disappointed. I'm considering contacting Best Buy and seeing how far up I can climb their ladder in complaints. Perhaps if we get some of the larger vendors to lean on Pioneer it could help?

When first shopping for a higher end unit the Best Buy guy in the Magnolia center suggested the Pioneer Ellite, I still remember thinking Pioneer = after market cassette car stereos. I wish I would of stayed away from them!


----------



## jonemill

I remember seeing the UE22 error relatively soon after we got the receiver in March 2012. The thing finally gave up (stopped working altogether) in the fall of 2015. Want to keep an eye out for a class action, but in the meanwhile I'm getting a new receiver. 

Partial serial: KHIL028#####
Model: Pioneer VSX-1021-K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver


----------



## weeknders

*Pioneer VSX 1021 UE22 death code*

Started making popping noise last week now code and nothing works probably not worth fixing any class action lawsuits going


----------



## Goalline

We definitely need a class action suit. I think we have enough evidence to show that this issue is happening on a massive scale.


----------



## Jon S

So, who's going to do that? A lot of complaints but no one is taking the first step.... So far, my SC-67 is still running fine so I have no complaints.


----------



## Goalline

Someone will.


----------



## dgerst

Until I can bring myself to spend the money on a new receiver, I just keep cooking the DSP chip with a heat gun. 5 minute fix. This time it lasted a little over two months.


----------



## Jon S

You might want to attach a heat sink on the chips... It might last longer. i think heat is the culprit that is causing the failure...


----------



## av_nz

*Reflow station*

Just as a matter of interest, instead of a heatgun, have any of you DIY-ers tried a proper solder reflow station like this one: http://www.amazon.com/852D-Soldering-Rework-Station-Nozzle/dp/B009POW2XA ?

I have an LX-85 (non-USA model of the SC57) - so far so good. I do have a rework station and am interested to know if a proper SMD solder reflow job may properly solve this issue. Could always wait for mine to die, I 'spose and see for myself!


----------



## Jon S

The problem is not with the solder joints... TI had issued a notice that the DSP used in the Pioneers were defective and would fail after a couple of years due to "degeneration". My guess is heat plays a factor in the degeneration. That's why I placed heat sinks on the bad DSPs and so far, the receiver is working fine.


----------



## Dakota_joe

*SC-63 UE22 Error*

Like to add my SC-63 to the list. Unsure about going the heat gun route as it sounds like it's hit or miss if it works. Pioneer use to stand for quality products, now it appears they stand for junk. 
Any recommendations on a brand that stands behind their product and cares about their rep with consumers?


----------



## Kriszilla

My 1121 died with this error in Sept of 2014. This is the first time I'd seen this thread so I thought I'd go ahead and add it to the list. It was a fantastic receiver so this is really disappointing to hear that it has affected so many people.


----------



## Jon C. Brookins

*Ue22*

SC 1522-K - Picture and no sound. UE22 error code first time today. Purchased at BB June 2013. Installed April 2014. Replacement due to house burning down. Still getting burned!Appreciate all the information. Will e-mail Pioneer but not expecting too much. I will keep the receiver in storage for possible class action lawsuit.


----------



## Goalline




----------



## jeff_spicoli

Edllguy said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I hope everyone here had a good holiday.
> 
> I see that since I started this thread on July 15/2015 that many new members have joined AVSForum. Joining though has not been under the best of circumstances due to the UE22 Error failure on their receivers or just out of concern knowing that they have the Pioneer Receiver model year that is prone to almost certain UE22 Error failure after 2 or 3 years of usage.
> 
> Who would have thought however that these failures would have been linked directly to faulty Texas Instruments chips that prematurely degrade over a short period of time.
> 
> However, it would not have been possible without the participation of some key forum members here to share their expertise and a breakthrough explanation of why our Pioneer receivers are failing. As an owner of an SC-57 that cost me a lot of money here in Canada it is not reassuring that Pioneer or now Gibson/Onkyo/Pioneer has not been ethical in taking responsibility for the many Pioneer receiver failures that are occurring under their watch.
> 
> Hopefully through the collective efforts of members here we can affect the conscience of the decision makers at Gibson/Onkyo/Pioneer to deal with the many unhappy customers who purchased their products and have then been left to fend for themselves after the fatal UE22 Error occurred.


I just joined this forum to add my VSX-53 to the list. Long term Yamaha fan who (mistakenly) decided to buy 4 Pioneer Elite receivers for a home that we built in 2011. The Apple play functionality (or lack thereof) on these receivers was bad enough. The UE22 error takes the cake with it apparently being a common problem.

I guess I can look forward to buying 4 new receivers. I can assure you they will not be Pioneer.

Meanwhile, a 20 year old Yamaha receiver I have kept is still going strong.


----------



## BigOne88

Sent my SC-67 into the geek squad for warranty work on the ue22 problem. I will let you know what they say.

Would it be a good idea to put heat sinks on the defective chips to help them last a little bit longer ?

Can someone show me witch chips to put them on?


----------



## Edllguy

BigOne88 said:


> Sent my SC-67 into the geek squad for warranty work on the ue22 problem. I will let you know what they say.
> 
> Would it be a good idea to put heat sinks on the defective chips to help them last a little bit longer ?
> 
> Can someone show me witch chips to put them on?


Hello BigOne88,

Go to post 16 of this thread or copy and paste the link below to find a picture of the 2 defective TI DSP chips. The 2 chips are highlighted by a square outline in red. Credit goes to AVS forum member "randomrat" for supplying the pictures of the defective chips.

http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-06-08 01.13.35 edited.jpg.html

Closeup picture of the TI chips

http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-08-14 20.58.05.jpg.htmlhttp://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-08-14 20.58.05.jpg.html

It would be very interesting what geek squad reports back to you and if they still have any boards left to swap the one with the defective chips. Also, it is only theoretical that putting heat sinks on the defective chips adds any benefit. Jon S has tried this, however, we do not know the long term outcome or benefit of this modification. Also, I believe that Jon S has stated that adding the heat sinks to these chips are permanent. So with a new board installed and then adding the heat sinks you have nothing to loose but may gain down the road (possible longer lifespan) with fresh new chips in place combined with the benefit of the heat sinks. Again, this is all hypothesis.

Let up know what happens.

Thanks


----------



## voopy

>This loss of audio/network connection Customer Care Program *is available 
>only to residents of the US and Canada *who purchased their ONKYO brand >receivers from an Authorized Independent Onkyo Retailer or from >shoponkyo.com

They always find some way out. I purchased mine new from an authorized re-seller on eBay and it's been long past the 'feedback' stage so that person will certainly never help me.

So sick and tired of getting ripped off by overseas manufacturers that build in end of life methods to make sure we never get to enjoy our gear for too many years.

My vsx-1121-k doesn't even have a spec of dust on it, it lived in an air cooled, filtered cabinet until I too found this error on mine this morning.

Cannot express how tired I am of everything coming from overseas.

This is a huge long thread, does anyone have a more current update on the situation. Can it be repaired?


----------



## nohcho

Whats funny is, while you are tired of everything coming from overseas, the reason your overseas pioneer failed is because of a domestic chip made by TI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

nohcho said:


> Whats funny is, while you are tired of everything coming from overseas, the reason your overseas pioneer failed is because of a domestic chip made by TI
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that might be humorous but only a little. I'm still tired of overseas junk.
I say junk mainly because everything I own that is manufactured overseas seems to die for stupid reasons. I also have a nice projector that recently died for no obvious reason. One day, it just stopped turning on. Looking for information, I came across countless others who now have this piece of junk too. 

Same for previous AVR I've purchased, all these used to be good names, they all seem to have finite lives built into them so we'll keep having to upgrade.

It's BS.


----------



## Jon S

Edllguy said:


> Hello BigOne88,
> 
> Go to post 16 of this thread or copy and paste the link below to find a picture of the 2 defective TI DSP chips. The 2 chips are highlighted by a square outline in red. Credit goes to randomrat for supplying this picture of the defective chips.
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-06-08 01.13.35 edited.jpg.html
> 
> It would be very interesting what geek squad reports back to you and if they still have any boards left to swap the one with the defective chips. Also, it is only theoretical that putting heat sinks on the defective chips adds any benefit. Jon S has tried this, however, we do not know the long term outcome or benefit of this modification. Also, I believe that Jon S has stated that adding the heat sinks to these chips are permanent. So with a new board installed and then adding the heat sinks you have nothing to loose but may gain down the road (possible longer lifespan) with fresh new chips in place combined with the benefit of the heat sinks. Again, this is all hypothesis.
> 
> Let up know what happens.
> 
> Thanks


The affected DSPs are the big TI chips. It is on the top of the receiver when you open it up. i had the heat sinks placed several months ago. I read that the DSPs degenerate as it ages. in my thinking, heat is the primary reason why a chip would degenerate. So the heat sink would probably help, definitely would not hurt. 

The problem is to find appropriate heat sinks. You will need to find 1" sinks (amazon sells them, 5 for about $6). Then you need to find a way to attach them. They sell double sided thermal tape but it is expensive ($20) but removable with some difficulty. You can also find thermal adhesive paste. It is single use (once it is opened, it will start to dry out) and it is permanent.


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> Hello BigOne88,
> 
> Go to post 16 of this thread or copy and paste the link below to find a picture of the 2 defective TI DSP chips. The 2 chips are highlighted by a square outline in red. Credit goes to AVS forum member "randomrat" for supplying the pictures of the defective chips.
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-06-08 01.13.35 edited.jpg.html
> 
> Closeup picture of the TI chips
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-08-14 20.58.05.jpg.htmlhttp://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-08-14 20.58.05.jpg.html
> 
> It would be very interesting what geek squad reports back to you and if they still have any boards left to swap the one with the defective chips. Also, it is only theoretical that putting heat sinks on the defective chips adds any benefit. Jon S has tried this, however, we do not know the long term outcome or benefit of this modification. Also, I believe that Jon S has stated that adding the heat sinks to these chips are permanent. So with a new board installed and then adding the heat sinks you have nothing to loose but may gain down the road (possible longer lifespan) with fresh new chips in place combined with the benefit of the heat sinks. Again, this is all hypothesis.
> 
> Let up know what happens.
> 
> Thanks


It has also been suggested that to slow down the degeneration of the TI chips you should always completely power down your receiver. Don't leave in standby mode when not in use as it has been stated that the standby mode may quicken the UE22 Error failure.


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> Hello BigOne88,
> 
> Go to post 16 of this thread or copy and paste the link below to find a picture of the 2 defective TI DSP chips. The 2 chips are highlighted by a square outline in red. Credit goes to AVS forum member "randomrat" for supplying the pictures of the defective chips.
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-06-08 01.13.35 edited.jpg.html
> 
> Closeup picture of the TI chips
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-08-14 20.58.05.jpg.htmlhttp://s274.photobucket.com/user/randomrat/media/2015-08-14 20.58.05.jpg.html
> 
> It would be very interesting what geek squad reports back to you and if they still have any boards left to swap the one with the defective chips. Also, it is only theoretical that putting heat sinks on the defective chips adds any benefit. Jon S has tried this, however, we do not know the long term outcome or benefit of this modification. Also, I believe that Jon S has stated that adding the heat sinks to these chips are permanent. So with a new board installed and then adding the heat sinks you have nothing to loose but may gain down the road (possible longer lifespan) with fresh new chips in place combined with the benefit of the heat sinks. Again, this is all hypothesis.
> 
> Let up know what happens.
> 
> Thanks



From post#100 by AVS forum member "nulland":

"I have a Pioneer SC-57 that is not fully functional as it only outputs sound on its front and center channels, no surround sound. This limitation is not due to the dreaded UE22 error since the receiver starts normally with no such message being displayed. It is due to a damaged power amplifier assembly, which also causes the receiver to randomly shut down and then power on by itself. The main digital board seems to in good condition as of now. Still, I am concerned that sooner or later, my SC-57 will suffer the same fate as those receivers that were brought down by the UE22 error.

I read all the posts in this thread in search of a solution, hoping to find some posts related to my problem about amplifier error. Did not find any in this thread, but I came to know more about this UE22 error and after further research, I am likewise convinced that earlier posts have correctly traced the UE22 error to the failure of the Digital Signal Processors (DSPs) on the mainboard.

By observation, some have speculated that the failures are heat related, lack of ventilation while others point to mechanical stress. Still some have speculated that they are factory defects, either due to glitches in the manufacturing process or to material defects. The latter seems to be the most plausible cause since there seems to be no pattern of failure that can be attributed to the other possible causes. But without sufficient evidence, material defects will be difficult to prove for purposes of building a case for recall or service fix. Without proof, claims of breakdowns due to component quality issues could easily be dismissed.

I think that at this time, the members of this group have adequate grounds for filing a case for a recall, as there is now a pattern of receiver breakdowns. All affected units had the same UE22 errors and all of them, at least those reported in this thread were manufactured in 2011-2012. These are not random failures and as Edllguy has mentioned, these PREMATURE breakdowns cannot be linked to owner behavior of occasional quality control issues. What is needed at this point is solid proof that these are due to material or component defects, proof that will bolster a case for recall. 

The following information could be of help in this regard. The data presented below are available and can be verified from Pioneer service manuals and other sources in the web:

1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers *D810K013BZKB400* (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.
2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.
3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.
4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.
Sorry for the very long post, but I have presented here what I believe to be relevant to the UE22 error, information that will hopefully make Pioneer sit up and listen. I could have posted it earlier, but because of my ESL it took me some time to put it together. And since I cannot insert links yet as this is my first post, just do a search for above PCNs to view the documents."


*If you zoom in on the TI chip and identify the part number you will see it correctly matches the part number in this post that I have highlighted in bold.*


nulland further states in post#195:

Quote:
Originally Posted by M Code View Post
"This statement needs clarification..
The specified TI DSP DA8xxx part tied to a certain manufacturing batch run was found to have some fabrication issues..."

nullands response-
"The specified part is a member of a family of defective devices, not just a batch of a production run. And it's not because of fabrication issues but due to design issues, specifically bad I/O buffers. And so all receivers that have the component are at risk of premature degeneration and will break down earlier than expected. This is based on TI's own assessment of the premature aging issue that affects the whole family of devices. More technical information is available at TI's website: "OMAPL137, AM17x, C6747/5/3, DA83x/2x/1x/0x IO Buffer Premature Aging Assessment".

https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672

There are also other links within the above link for additional information that is helpful for our case.


----------



## Mark97213

*Another SC-57 bites the dust*

SC-57 purchased at Best Buy for $1900 died a miserable death with the dreaded UE22. Manufactured Aug 2011.

It may be wise for owners to file a small claim case against the retailer itself for selling defective merchandise. It does not matter if the retailer was or was not aware of the defective merchandise. The retailer is part of the Chain of Distribution in the laws of merchantability.


Additionally, without flaming, you may want to get the word out on Social Media about your Pioneer Elite AVR's experience in regard to UE22. YouTube has some current Pioneer Elite video's touting how great they are, unbeknownst to prospective buyers.


----------



## voopy

Mark97213 said:


> SC-57 purchased at Best Buy for $1900 died a miserable death with the dreaded UE22. Manufactured Aug 2011.
> 
> It may be wise for owners to file a small claim case against the retailer itself for selling defective merchandise. It does not matter if the retailer was or was not aware of the defective merchandise. The retailer is part of the Chain of Distribution in the laws of merchantability.


I could see a few law firms specializing in consumer matters such as this one. When manufacturers don't offer a 'recall' for a well known issue that affects countless people, it's time to get legal on them. I imagine if enough people got into the suit, it would help everyone out.

It really is time that manufacturers too responsibility, be accountable for certain things. It is not fair that they design the next version with the fixes but each new version seems to have some wide spread issue at some point.

I feel like they are building in obsolescence.


----------



## BigOne88

03/14/2016 07:49 a.m.Your device is in our queue and will be assigned to an Agent soon.
03/14/2016 07:09 a.m.We've ordered a part we need to complete your repair.
03/14/2016 07:09 a.m.We've determined that a part inside of your device needs to be replaced.
03/12/2016 12:18 p.m.Your device is undergoing extended testing.
03/12/2016 10:48 a.m.We've received your repair at our service center.
03/02/2016 02:53 p.m.We've shipped your device to our service center.
03/02/2016 02:53 p.m.We've added your device to a shipment.
03/02/2016 02:53 p.m.We're getting your device ready to ship.
03/02/2016 12:17 p.m.Thank you for trusting us with your device. We'll take it from here.



This is all I know for now.

Thanks for all the help. Just have to wait to see if they can get whatever part they ordered. If it is the main board I will put heat sinks on the DSP chips. 

Now I am going to try to get my Samsung F8500 TV fixed by Geek Squad.


----------



## tim_t

One more SC65 to add to the list. MFD date October 2012, UE22 error started today. This unit is on an equipment stand with at least 4" clear space on all sides, and has never moved since initially installed in January, 2013

Go figure, my last AVR was an onkyo and I swore I'd never go back... now my old favorite, Pioneer is on the personal blacklist as well. It's ridiculous that they don't respond, and that my receiver was manufactured after TI's warning statement was released...


----------



## 1993diesel

*SC61 and a VSX60 failures*

I have a SC61 and a VSX60 that both now display the UE22 error. Don't know if this adds to the proof of defect but both units were installed on the same day and both failed on the same day.


----------



## Mavinwow

1121-k died. Replaced it with a Denon x4200. Pioneer/onkyo lost my business.


----------



## Edllguy

1993diesel said:


> I have a SC61 and a VSX60 that both now display the UE22 error. Don't know if this adds to the proof of defect but both units were installed on the same day and both failed on the same day.


Hello 1993diesel,

Welcome to AVS. Sorry to hear that you have lost both of your Pioneer receivers. 


"both units were installed on the same day and both failed on the same day"

That is really strange but as another poster of this thread stated the 2011 and 2012 Pioneer receivers are like "ticking time bombs". At a certain hour count they just fail and this is supported by web documentation from TI.

Originally Posted by Edllguy

Interesting!

https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672

"The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."


Risk of EU22 Error Failure - Time Frame

2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours

2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours


----------



## Mavinwow

Edllguy said:


> Hello 1993diesel,
> 
> Welcome to AVS. Sorry to hear that you have lost both of your Pioneer receivers.
> 
> 
> "both units were installed on the same day and both failed on the same day"
> 
> That is really strange but as another poster of this thread stated the 2011 and 2012 Pioneer receivers are like "ticking time bombs". At a certain hour count they just fail and this is supported by web documentation from TI.
> 
> Originally Posted by Edllguy
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672
> 
> "The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."
> 
> 
> Risk of EU22 Error Failure - Time Frame
> 
> 2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours
> 
> 2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours


How has there not been a recall or anything done about this if there is such widely available info?


----------



## Edllguy

Mavinwow said:


> How has there not been a recall or anything done about this if there is such widely available info?


At this moment no recall, however, in the near future... hopefully this will change as I believe we have enough supporting evidence (from TI) and the ever increasing number of affected owners reporting on AVS forum. At some point Onkyo/Pioneer are going to feel the pressure of not making the ethical decision of supporting us owners. Its going to affect their brand which will translate into lower sales for Onkyo/Pioneer electronics. And AVS is just a small sample size of Pioneer receivers owners. I just dread the number of other affected owners who don't know the history of this defect.


----------



## dunnersfella

Edllguy said:


> At some point Onkyo/Pioneer are going to feel the pressure of not making the ethical decision of supporting us owners. Its going to affect their brand which will translate into lower sales for Onkyo/Pioneer electronics.



At the moment, the Gibson Group are struggling to make their books balance due to unwieldy debt. The last thing they can afford to do is provide a warranty resolution. The marketing team will want it, the accountants will not.
A legal route may well get a resolution for end users, but the process is a lengthy one!


----------



## nrs111

dunnersfella said:


> At the moment, the Gibson Group are struggling to make their books balance due to unwieldy debt. The last thing they can afford to do is provide a warranty resolution. The marketing team will want it, the accountants will not.
> A legal route may well get a resolution for end users, but the process is a lengthy one!


I just spent over 4K on a receiver/speaker system that would have been all Pioneer if not for getting burned here. In the long run Accountants won't like that either.


----------



## Jon S

The chart shows that if the unit is powered on 24 hours/day, failure is expected at 0.7 years or 8.4 months. Do they consider the unit in standby mode as still in a powered-on state? I use my Pioneer about 12 hours a week. According to the chart, my unit should last over 8.9 years (so I should get another five years out of it) if stand-by mode is considered a powered-off state. 

Just out of curiosity, how many hours do you guys use your AVR in one week? Does the chart reflect your time of use accurately? According to the chart, at the rate the units are dying, the average user must be using the Pioneer around 6-7 hours/day? Does that reflect your usage as well? I would be kind of surprised everyone who are suffering failures right now are using the Pioneer 6-7 hours/day every day...


----------



## voopy

Something I am not understanding. Some of you have said that keeping the chips cool does the trick, even if only for an unknown period of time.

However, my receiver has been unplugged and sitting on my bench for over a week. I just plugged it in with the case removed thinking it should at least fire up now that it's been sitting but no, it simply shows that code.

Since this is now its default mode, did I miss something in this thread, like some reset or something that needs to be done or that once this is its default mode, it's junk?

I think one thing manufacturers should start doing is using connectors for all important parts such as chips so that if one fails, practically anyone could remove the case and replace a known failed chip.

Pioneer is not the only one doing this. I've owned plenty of other AV gear that developed problems which trashed the unit unless I was lucky enough to find a thread explaining how to get in there and fix it.

These problems are unfair to consumers and should be anticipated during the design phase.


----------



## Edllguy

voopy said:


> Something I am not understanding. Some of you have said that keeping the chips cool does the trick, even if only for an unknown period of time.
> 
> However, my receiver has been unplugged and sitting on my bench for over a week. I just plugged it in with the case removed thinking it should at least fire up now that it's been sitting but no, it simply shows that code.
> 
> Since this is now its default mode, did I miss something in this thread, like some reset or something that needs to be done or that once this is its default mode, it's junk?
> 
> I think one thing manufacturers should start doing is using connectors for all important parts such as chips so that if one fails, practically anyone could remove the case and replace a known failed chip.
> 
> Pioneer is not the only one doing this. I've owned plenty of other AV gear that developed problems which trashed the unit unless I was lucky enough to find a thread explaining how to get in there and fix it.
> 
> These problems are unfair to consumers and should be anticipated during the design phase.


Hi Voopy,

As of now once the UE22 Error shows up on your Pioneer receiver there is no known fix. Your only option is to get a new main digital board which will cost you $500.00 to $600.00 dollars or toss the receiver. And I should add that unfortunately a new replacement board will still have the same defective chip set. You would only be buying yourself another 2 to 3 years time and the same code will show up again. Unfortunate but true.

However, don't toss that receiver so quickly. I'm hoping that Onkyo/Pioneer will do a recall on affected units and give us back the enjoyment that we paid for. Onkyo did a recall for bad HDMI boards on receivers going back to 2009 so why not for us Pioneer owners who have been let down with faulty chips that degenerate and fail after 2 to 3 years of use?


----------



## voopy

Thanks for the input.

No, I would not go the replacement method because at that point, you're already paying for part of a new receiver. Mind you, one that could again fail in three years. 

My concern is that I bought my last one from someone on ebay, a rep but still, on ebay and when a company issues recalls, they usually do it in a way that leaves a lot of people in the dust. 

As for the heat sink issue, I thought I read many posts in this thread from some saying they fix their receiver over and over, each time it shows the code, they use a heat gun and other ideas to get a little more life out of it. Mine was unplugged for about a week and plugging it in instantly showed that code as I mentioned. Bit confused about that part I guess


----------



## baron2

Is this issue just with 2011 & 2012 models? Or is there documentation of 2010 models as well? I had a SC-67 that
had the UE22 error. I was within warranty period but the board was back ordered for 6 months. I did get a replacement
SC-89 so I was grateful. 

What I found interesting was that even if Pioneer had made we wait the 6 months I still would 
of been under warranty but they decided to replace the receiver anyway. I had bought this at an authorized dealer that just
happened to have one of these still. This happened summer 2015. 

Thanks


----------



## vavan

Jon S said:


> Do they consider the unit in standby mode as still in a powered-on state? I use my Pioneer about 12 hours a week. According to the chart, my unit should last over 8.9 years (so I should get another five years out of it) if stand-by mode is considered a powered-off state


I also wonder whether network standby mode makes any difference


----------



## Jørgen B. Nordstrand

Hey

I´m from Norway, woke up today to play some music while i was cleaning my appartment, turned on my Pioneer SC-LX76, video worked, but no music. Then the UE22 error was flashing. Googled it and quickly found out there was no solvable problem.
Called the Norwegian Support, they didnt tell me mutch, only to send it to service, got none information of what it would cost me.
I´m very dissipointed, only reason i bought pioneer was becouse it allways had the reputation of having great quality products.
I find it odd that after 2 1/2 year it suddenly broke down..

Any of you who have sendt it to service ? Knowing what the price is ?
I bought mine on sale for 950$, the original price was 1800$.
Think i noticed someone paying 600$ for the service in here.

Anyways, the reputation for Pioneer bringing good quality products are loong gone for my sake


----------



## barnakoz

One more SC-65 died, after 3 years and 3 months (exactly 3 months after the end of the warranty). Got the UE22 error a month ago, and now, no more sound.
I called Pioneer and they JUST DON'T CARE!! 
I live in Quebec, Canada, and here we have this "Legal Warranty" law to protect the consumer from any purchases or services that doesn't last for a "proper" period of time, according to the quality of the product. It's like an extended warranty that we don't need to pay for, but we need to fight in justice to get it. So today I'm sending a formal notice to the autorised dealer and Pioneer Canada.. I'll keep you in touch..


----------



## Mark97213

*Legal Liability*

At what point is Pioneer Liable for a manufacturing defect, if it all. If the Pioneer warranty for these AVR's lasts only two years, does it even matter that there was a manufacturing defect in thousands of affected units?


I spent $1900 for mine, purchased at a authorized retailer... I didn't rent the thing. I bought it and expected a reasonable time period before failure of the unit for $1900. However, I'm wondering even if I file a legal claim, is there any legal liability from the manufacturer or retailing chain?


----------



## BUNG BEO

Anyone try use the Rec as pow ??? Because UE22 error is failure of HDMI board (DTS chip). I will buy oppo 95 and use it as pre-amp (7.1 pre-out) then connect with SC-LX85 (use SC-LX85 as pow ). But i'm not sure this rec is worked as pow when have UE 22 error. Because i haven't any pre-amp to try this case. I consider when buy oppo 95. Anyone try it ??


----------



## Jon S

Mark97213 said:


> At what point is Pioneer Liable for a manufacturing defect, if it all. If the Pioneer warranty for these AVR's lasts only two years, does it even matter that there was a manufacturing defect in thousands of affected units?
> 
> 
> I spent $1900 for mine, purchased at a authorized retailer... I didn't rent the thing. I bought it and expected a reasonable time period before failure of the unit for $1900. However, I'm wondering even if I file a legal claim, is there any legal liability from the manufacturer or retailing chain?


The problem is we really don't know how many people are really affected... We know nearly everyone on this thread are having issues, but my unit is going into its fourth year and it is still working. According to TI the degeneration is dependent on how many hours are on the Pioneer.

Everyone is saying we should file a class action suit, but no one is really starting one. We are all complaining but not willing to take the next step. The big hindrance is that Pioneer warranties the units for two years and most of the buyers have passed that point. Legally, Pioneer is not liable to repair said units after the warranty expired. For all we know, 95% of the units may still be in use. We do not really know how many units have actually failed. Supposedly, the Pioneers fail after about 18,000-24,000 hours of use. I figured I might have about 9,000 on my Pioneer, so it will last about eight years before it fails if the math is right. Eight years seems reasonable to me.

I am not backing Pioneer's attitude to this issue. Legally, they do not have to do anything, maybe ethically. It's not really Pioneer's fault the units are failing, it is TI for manufacturing a bad DSP. The cost to repair the units with a different DSP will be tremendous. The DSP was used in several models over two-three years. The HDMI board in all these models and years are not the same. Pioneer would have to design a new board for each affected model from the ground up. Is the "fixed" chip the same as the old? Maybe pin-wise but it is possible that because of the redesign, parameters will have to be redesigned. This means the new board will have to be redesigned from scratch. Then the question rises on how many do you make? It is not cost effective for them to design and manufacture a few thousand boards for each model receiver over two years.

Now if we can prove that every unit fails after two years, we might have something to stand on. Pioneer could say that they only had a hundred buyers call in with the problem. No lawyer will step in to a case with that small a number of claimants. The costs would be high and the gains for the lawyer would be small.


----------



## tonsilfan

Greetings
Unfortunately this thread has had me worried about my unit.
I live in Poland.
I'm (or should I say now) I was _Pioneer _fan from 1997-1998 until recent months.
In my family we have couple of their products.
First we bought from authorized seller (distributor) 2 most expensive cassettes decks, then the stereo amplifier, and cd player. As I said it was in 1998-99. Until today everything is working fine without any problems.
But in some point in time I stepped in to home cinema.
First we bought used VSX-804RDS. I didn't know then about discrete audio formats and superiority of Dolby Digital. (it was somewhere 2003)
But the marketing and my lack of knowledge gave me the worst decision in my life. I have had changed the VSX-804RDS amp to VSX-407RDS. I regret this decision all the time.
Few years forward and I wanted finally step into digital.
So in 2008 we bought the third amp - VSX-817-S. Again not from authorized Pioneer seller, but new, not used.
And this is the end of the equipment manufactured by Pioneer. Used and new - it all works fine without any problems.
But few years later I wanted to experience the HD sound and picture.
And here You go: I bought VSX-921-K. Unfortunately I bought it from bad seller. He assured me that unit is new, but it was all the lie.
He imported it from Germany (i don't know if it was used by someone private user/buyer in Germany or selled from shop as discontinued last unit). Anyway when I bought it in June 2013 the amplifier was already 2 years old (the sticker on the back says it was manufactured in June 2011)
My happiness was short. After 1 year and 3 months and 11 days from purchase the amplifier has had broken.
Damaged part: Amplifier 7 channels audio section - the transisitors on 3 of 7 channels were damaged. In the european models the Service Part number is labeled as _*AMP7 ASSY*_. The repair costed me almost 1/3 of what I have paid for unit.
When I get the repaired and functional unit back I was very suspicious and I have had take all the possibilities to prevent again failure or damaged. But I was just fool and stupid. If on the back of unit says it was _manufactured in China_ it will broke again - always.
And instead try to sell then repaired and fully functional amplifier and recover some of invested money (let's say just the repair costs) I again made mistake hoping that damn thing will be working perfectly forever (as rest of my Pioneer equipment). But all of it it was my mistake.
In November 2015 amplifier has had broken again - for the second time.
This time it was (as the technician in the service said to me after diagnose): _audio processor_. So they replaced (I think it was done something right that, because the part again was expensive) *FRONT ASSY*.
Now the repair was exceeding 3 months (the first was done in 2 weeks). The costs of repair was minimal lesser than first - so I almost spend on repairs what I paid for the unit (probably new).
From the 20th of February 2016, when I get back the unit I started to search and read all the forums to know what and when will broke again.
And now after reading this thread I'm beginning to worried, that these damn processors on the most expensive Digital Main Assy board will with time be damaged in near future.
Specially for this receiver I bought used (but almost like new) Pioneer BDP-LX52 for silly money - Almost 1/6 of the price when it was released.
Now I'm worried how long will last for me this piece of **** and when something will be broken. Should I sell this and look elsewhere - because for me it's the end of old and new Pioneer. They're like cheap Chinese electronics for 10$. Something will survive long, but almost everything will die after 2 months of purchase.
The sound of the Pioneers and features are marvellous for me, but it's the ticking bomb.
All I need is 7.1 a/v receiver or amplifier. I would like transistors (A/B amp design). But if Class D is also so good maybe should I step in (I don't know many about this)
Thanks for reading and sorry for long post


----------



## Topher

I've got an SC-1526 (SC-55) that I bought a few years back on closeout from Future Shop. I haven't had any problems so far, but this has me worried. Mine's in an open rack with 3 inches clearance on top. I'll switch it and the satellite receiver around so the Pioneer's on the top.
My neighbor was looking for a new receiver & asked about Pioneer. I couldn't recommend one in good conscience & let him know about the error. He ended up getting a Marantz. I bet the accountants don't like that either.


----------



## Topher

BUNG BEO said:


> Anyone try use the Rec as pow ??? Because UE22 error is failure of HDMI board (DTS chip). I will buy oppo 95 and use it as pre-amp (7.1 pre-out) then connect with SC-LX85 (use SC-LX85 as pow ). But i'm not sure this rec is worked as pow when have UE 22 error. Because i haven't any pre-amp to try this case. I consider when buy oppo 95. Anyone try it ??


I don't think this would work unless you were able to switch inputs. I don't have this error, so I don't know if you can control the unit once this error appears. How would you control the volume?


----------



## Mark97213

Jon S said:


> The problem is we really don't know how many people are really affected... We know nearly everyone on this thread are having issues, but my unit is going into its fourth year and it is still working. According to TI the degeneration is dependent on how many hours are on the Pioneer.
> 
> Everyone is saying we should file a class action suit, but no one is really starting one. We are all complaining but not willing to take the next step. The big hindrance is that Pioneer warranties the units for two years and most of the buyers have passed that point. Legally, Pioneer is not liable to repair said units after the warranty expired. For all we know, 95% of the units may still be in use. We do not really know how many units have actually failed. Supposedly, the
> 
> Now if we can prove that every unit fails after two years, we might have something to stand on. Pioneer could say that they only had a hundred buyers call in with the problem. No lawyer will step in to a case with that small a number of claimants. The costs would be high and the gains for the lawyer would be small.


I'm thinking you're right. But let's say 95% of the units they manufactured have failed, if they are outside of the two year warranty, I don't see what legal liability pioneer has. There have been a couple suggesting a class action suit but I think that is a waste of time. Even if you found a law firm will to take on the case, the end payout to the end user would be pennies on the dollar. 

If I could manufacture liability of Pioneer, I will file a legal complaint on my own and serve Pioneer's registered agent in my state. I just don't think I can show legal liability thus far.


----------



## Jon S

Again, the problem occurs when the receiver reaches 18,000-24,000 hours if TI's estimate is right. For it to fail as of now, the unit would have to be used 12 hours/day every day. I really doubt that this is really happening. If your unit failed, about how hours do you think you have used your unit on average per day?

TI stated that 83% of the units will fail at 24 months but do not state how they came out with that estimate. They do state that the failure occurs between the 18,000-24,000 hours point. We cannot really correlate how they came out with that 83% figure and the 18,000 hour failure rate. In any case, I think all of us will be left hanging in the wind.... Pioneer will never admit how many units failed which would really expose them to a suit.


----------



## LNEWoLF

Jon S said:


> Again, the problem occurs when the receiver reaches 18,000-24,000 hours if TI's estimate is right. For it to fail as of now, the unit would have to be used 12 hours/day every day. I really doubt that this is really happening. If your unit failed, about how hours do you think you have used your unit on average per day?
> 
> TI stated that 83% of the units will fail at 24 months but do not state how they came out with that estimate. They do state that the failure occurs between the 18,000-24,000 hours point. We cannot really correlate how they came out with that 83% figure and the 18,000 hour failure rate. In any case, I think all of us will be left hanging in the wind.... Pioneer will never admit how many units failed which would really expose them to a suit.


Has anyone ever found a pdf copy of the service manual. Or knows how to enter into the AVR's secret service menu mode. Most modern electronics have a secret menu that can be accesed by pressing a certain combination of keys on the factory remote.

Sometimes the access to these secret menus are explained in the service repair manual. 

Some Secret service menus have an option to view how many hours are on the unit.


----------



## BUNG BEO

Topher said:


> I don't think this would work unless you were able to switch inputs. I don't have this error, so I don't know if you can control the unit once this error appears. How would you control the volume?


I USe volume of Oppo 95.My Sc-LX85 have no sound because UE 22 error but i guess it was failure of pre-amp modul. The power of recever maybe still working. I'm not sure about it and it's the reason i consider to buy oppo 95 as pre-amp and connect with my sc-lx 85


----------



## vavan

LNEWoLF said:


> Has anyone ever found a pdf copy of the service manual. Or knows how to enter into the AVR's secret service menu mode. Most modern electronics have a secret menu that can be accesed by pressing a certain combination of keys on the factory remote.
> 
> Sometimes the access to these secret menus are explained in the service repair manual.
> 
> Some Secret service menus have an option to view how many hours are on the unit.


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...ead-pioneer-you-listening-8.html#post40074826 quotes excerpt from RRV4311, SM for SC-65, SC-1527-K and SC-1522-K (and also basically applicable to mine SC-2022) and my notes explaining how to enter test mode to check "accumulated time"


----------



## LNEWoLF

vavan said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...ead-pioneer-you-listening-8.html#post40074826 quotes excerpt from RRV4311, SM for SC-65, SC-1527-K and SC-1522-K (and also basically applicable to mine SC-2022) and my notes explaining how to enter test mode to check "accumulated time"


Thank you, I must have missed that post. 

I think that will help knowing how many hours are on the AVR.

Now searching thru the thread for the service manual.


----------



## Edllguy

LNEWoLF said:


> Thank you, I must have missed that post.
> 
> I think that will help knowing how many hours are on the AVR.
> 
> Now searching thru the thread for the service manual.


I'm at work right now, has anyone successfully checked their hours usage by following the given sequence?


----------



## LNEWoLF

Edllguy said:


> I at work right now, has anyone successfully checked their hours usage by following the given sequence?


Unfortunitly for me, all my equipment is currently powered off. Getting ready to install a new bluray player and new hdmi cables within the next week or so. 

I haven't been able to locate a pdf copy of the sc 1222 service manual. I always like to [email protected]@k thru it. Sometime you can pick up some great info.

The info on how to enter the service menu mode should work. He said he posted it from the service manual.


----------



## M Code

Here is the button sequence to access the Service menu, I don't know which models it applies to but try it and see what comes up..


Put AVR into standby,
Take the remote control, pointed toward the AVR
Press/hold the button #9 for 5 seconds
Next press Left
Press Up
Press Left
Press Right
Then the ON button


Just my $0.02...


----------



## vavan

LNEWoLF said:


> I haven't been able to locate a pdf copy of the sc 1222 service manual


try http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=61:2193:8#8


----------



## LNEWoLF

vavan said:


> try http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=61:2193:8#8


Thank you


----------



## Bruberino

Add mine to the list... an SC-57 (born June 2011) I received in October 2011 from Pioneer as a replacement for a SC-37 ($2000 purchase price before tax) that had an AMP board failure after only 8 months or so of use. The SC-57 had the HDMI board replaced about 19 months into its warranty period (no error displayed, but no sound could be heard and there were some video issues observed). 

About 6 weeks ago (about 19 months since the repair) I heard a loud pop from the speakers and then a bunch of digital noise at high volume. I shut the receiver down immediately, and unplugged it for a while, then turned it on and saw the UE22 error for the first time. 

Up until a few weeks ago the error was intermittent. I had been leaving the receiver powered on, rather than in standby mode, in hopes that I would not have to deal with the UE22 error reappearing. No luck, as the receiver emitted more digital noise before having to be shut down again. The heat gun trick worked for 2 weeks - much to my pleasant surprise. I decided not to try it again.

Originally I had hoped to have the SC-57 for 8 to 10 years. Since the UE22 error first popped up, I had hoped to use the receiver till the new Pioneer models were released this year, and then reevaluate. I am currently auditioning an open-box but brand new Marantz SR5009 (way reduced price, should I decide to buy). The sound is very good, though not the same as I am used to, so that is causing me some anguish. I am also not totally happy with its aesthetics and ergonomics, but as a stop gap till I can save up to buy something more to my liking, it'll be hard to beat. This may be what finally pushes me toward separates.

I will keep my SC-57 in the hopes that it can one day be more permanently repaired, or replaced. Sad to say, but I really miss that thing...


----------



## KnowNuthinBoutElectronics

Today....Another One Bites the Dust!

Elite SC-55
MFD July 2011
Purchased November 6, 2011
Purchase Price $1,631.24

Flashing EU22 as of this morning 3-29-16. Had audio trouble but eventually overcame it for today. Official TOD (Time of Death) TBD (To Be Determined).

I have no technical understanding of these problems. I know after my previous Yamaha popped and stopped working, I asked Best Buy which Mfr. was most dependable. The answer in 2011 was Pioneer.

I tried reading all of these posts. My time is likely best served, rather than try to understand or figure it out, head for store shopping. Let's see....no Yamaha, no Pioneer......what next?

I guess that I can rationalize this for my own sanity that I rented the Pioneer for about $30.78 per month! If I squeak another month out of it, the rental cost is down to $30.21 per month. Such a deal.


----------



## jsol

KnowNuthinBoutElectronics said:


> Today....Another One Bites the Dust!
> 
> Elite SC-55
> MFD July 2011
> Purchased November 6, 2011
> Purchase Price $1,631.24
> 
> Flashing EU22 as of this morning 3-29-16. Had audio trouble but eventually overcame it for today. Official TOD (Time of Death) TBD (To Be Determined).
> 
> I have no technical understanding of these problems. I know after my previous Yamaha popped and stopped working, I asked Best Buy which Mfr. was most dependable. The answer in 2011 was Pioneer.
> 
> I tried reading all of these posts. My time is likely best served, rather than try to understand or figure it out, head for store shopping. Let's see....no Yamaha, no Pioneer......what next?
> 
> I guess that I can rationalize this for my own sanity that I rented the Pioneer for about $30.78 per month! If I squeak another month out of it, the rental cost is down to $30.21 per month. Such a deal.


Add my 2012 VSX-1121 to the list. Woke up this a.m., turned it on and was greeted with UE22. Since so many of us are going to need to replace these things, I'm wondering if it would be helpful to start pushing the business to a manufacturer who deserves it. Another way of asking what are others buying/recommending. I'm about to dive into researching a replacement, but thought I'd start here...

Thanks all!


----------



## Goalline

Pioneer, this is disgraceful. Never again. Looking really hard at the Yammy 3050 and the Anthem 7010. I am using a 10 year old Denon in the interim.


----------



## afidel

Add another 1021k to the list, purchased 10-2011 (not pulling it out to get manufacture date until I do the heat gun trick and add a heatsink while I do research on a replacement). Since Onkyo/Pioneer is off the list and Denon has been mentioned as having similar issues in the past and there's another thread in my sidebar mentioning Sony SXRD issues is there anyone left in the


----------



## NeXus_6

*Replacing the chip // access via serial port (RS232)*

Hello from germany and sorry for my poor english...

I found that forum searching for error UE22 with Pioneer receivers.
So, you can add me to the list UE 22 on a VSX 2012-K :-/
- Purchased april 2013 
- UE 22 Error since 04-06-16
- DSP chip D810K013BZKB4

I contacted the hotline & service twice and they were uninterested, unprofessional and incompetent! They told me that they never heard about a wide problem with DTS-chips and a UE22 error... 

The service offered me to replace the whole board for only 420 Euros (eq. $480) !

*I was thinking about replacing the bad D810K013BZKB400 with D808K013DPTP400 , or with a new one same type ?!*
Did anyone found a store/shop to buy that chip?
The soldering shouldnt be a big problem...

* Is it maybe possible to acess the Pioneer receiver throught the serial port (RS232) and "program" the linux based kernel somehow ?*
I read this in a (translated) russian forum, where they accessed a Onkyo a/o pioneers this way.

Btw. I am really surprised how cool and polite you guys are reacting to that unbelievable impudence & incredible disappointment with Pioneer! In german forums we found a different way to express our unhappiness. :devil:

Thanks & regards
NeX


----------



## mannytress

add another 2011 VSX-53 bought in 2012 on April Fools' day no less, starting to go through it's death throws, same symptoms as everyone else. Originally thought it was the firmware deal so I updated it....you know the rest, SOS. Now I am also soon to be in the market for another receiver and I have no idea what is available that is worth the money. In short, not only did these bastards swindle me but now I get to painstakingly research the whole AV receiver field and I'm not really relishing the thought of doing that again. I also really like that Pioneer, that's what really makes me mad. So here I sit...waiting for that final "POP!" and the fade to black. Thanks Pioneer, thanks TI...and Onkyo too I guess.
A shout out to the OP for starting this thread


----------



## Madd Trapper

Add my VSX-1326 to the list 3 years old barely used and 2 months of ue22 now totally dead. I will never buy another Pioneer product. too bad I recommended my Bro to buy one this pat boxing day.

 Pioneer.


----------



## Madd Trapper

Madd Trapper said:


> Add my VSX-1326 to the list 3 years old barely used and 2 months of ue22 now totally dead. I will never buy another Pioneer product. too bad I recommended my Bro to buy one this pat boxing day.
> 
> Pioneer.


Should say video is ok but no audio.

Also I would sign on to a class action. this forum link should go out on mass media too try and get support not to buy pioneer products.


----------



## touser

Add me to the list, SC-65 throwing UE22 with the audio cutting out intermittently. The question I have is if i'm dumb enough to buy a new pioneer receiver do the current models have the same failing chip in them or has that part at least been resolved?


----------



## Jon S

The current Pioneers do not use the defective DSP from TI. I also have a SC-67 with the bad chip and actually bought two SC-97s. I bought one and loved it. It sounds better than the Sc-67. The reason why I decided to buy another Pioneer is because Onkyo is majority owner and the current line will be the last designed by Pioneer themselves. The next generation models may be designed with Onkyo and I do not like how they cut corners as their own units have terrible quality and reliability.


----------



## adrenalin

Not sure what error this is but I just got a vsx-90 yesterday and today it shuts off while playing music. All I see is a blinking blue light under macc pro. Nothing else on the circuit is giving me an issue so it's something with the unit.


----------



## Manamb

Got my SC-1522 from Costco back on March 2013. My receiver is still running fine, but just in case the dreaded UE22 error knocks at my door, What is Costco policy with AVRs? Wil I'll be able to still get a refund for it?


----------



## Jon S

Manamb said:


> Got my SC-1522 from Costco back on March 2013. My receiver is still running fine, but just in case the dreaded UE22 error knocks at my door, What is Costco policy with AVRs? Wil I'll be able to still get a refund for it?


Not likely... The warranty is over and I would think they would go bankrupt if old products failed and they gave full refunds....


----------



## FilmFetishist

*Class Action, Anyone?*

I came home last night to discover the notorious UE22 error flashing on my VSX-1021-K, MFD November 2011. 

After reading the first page of this thread (no more, as it's just too depressing), I've decided to visit Best Buy today to begin my quest for a new receiver ... decidedly NOT Pioneer. It's a shame, since my last two receivers were Pioneer. Never again! If repair costs $500-600, I might as well buy a brand new one for the same cost, rather than deal with the hassle and absence of my AVR. 

Strangely enough, when I moved the machine to obtain the MFD, the UE22 message disappeared.

Has anyone considered a class action lawsuit? Perhaps, that would send a wake-up call to Onkyo/Pioneer.


----------



## LNEWoLF

FilmFetishist said:


> I came home last night to discover the notorious UE22 error flashing on my VSX-1021-K, MFD November 2011.
> 
> After reading the first page of this thread (no more, as it's just too depressing), I've decided to visit Best Buy today to begin my quest for a new receiver ... decidedly NOT Pioneer. It's a shame, since my last two receivers were Pioneer. Never again! If repair costs $500-600, I might as well buy a brand new one for the same cost, rather than deal with the hassle and absence of my AVR.
> 
> Strangely enough, when I moved the machine to obtain the MFD, the UE22 message disappeared.
> 
> Has anyone considered a class action lawsuit? Perhaps, that would send a wake-up call to Onkyo/Pioneer.


I am very sorry to hear this. 

I have a SC1222 at this point in time I have not experieced the UE-22 code. I have read all the post in this thread since day one. Have kept up with your posts. It quite obvious to me and many others that there is a trending failure here. With certain pioneer AVR models being effected.

unfortunately, most manufactuers use a threshold approach to customer complaints coming into their customer service phone lines.

Don't mis understand. I'm not saying people are not calling in. Its just that not enough people have called in. To meet or exceed that threshold number.

For me if I was experiencing this I would call Pioneers customer service weekly. Ask to speak with a customer service supervisor and make sure they log your concern into their system. Then ask them to elevate this up to the next level on your behalf. 

It would be helpful to others. If someone would post a link to this thread. In each of the known effected models threads. Many people may not even know this is occuring to others. 

Sadly Pioneer won't react until that magic threshold number is reached. 


For me when I see the dark clouds forming. I dont need to feel the 1st raindrop to know that i'm going to need an umbrella.

I didn't want to be without an AVR. I enjoy listening to music and movies too much.

Best buy for the month of April has had an unadvertised magnollia sale on the Pioneer elites SC95, 97, 99 plus 10 percent back in bb rewards.

I decided to purchase a SC97 from best buy during the sale. I will how ever be using my SC1222 in the near future as a second amp to power my surround back speakers. When I move from a 7.1.2 to a 7.1.4 speaker setup.

Good luck to everyone currently effected and those that Maybe effected in the future.


----------



## Hectok

Add another to the pile. SC-1222, MFD October 2012, purchased from Newegg July 2013.

It started with quiet crackling - even without audio/video in use. I didn't think too much of it at the time. Over the course of a couple weeks or so it progressed to audio dropouts for 2-3 seconds at a time. Infrequent at first, more frequent as time went on. The front display was jumping between PCM/DD to Stereo at the time the sound dropped. I was convinced it was an hdmi cable or a particular device combination/setting, but after a lot of trial and error and isolating components it started to become obvious it was the receiver itself.

Out of ideas, I moved it out of its original habitat to another TV, and as soon as I turned it on I witnessed the UE22 error for the first time. Since it typically lives in a small room adjacent to my home theater, it's entirely possible it had been occurring intermittently before that and I never saw it, even through all my futzing.

I feel fortunate that I'm "only" out $500, as opposed to the $1000+ others have mentioned. I guess I'm taking a trip to Fry's tonight to check out some alternatives. One thing is certain though - Pioneer has lost my business. Even if the issues have been resolved, a ~3 year lifespan on something with no moving parts has left a really bad taste in my mouth. As has the non-response from Pioneer themselves. My dollars will go elsewhere in the future.


----------



## Bruberino

As per an earlier post, my SC-57 - which I loved, and had for over 4 years - died about a month and a half ago. In the interim, I auditioned a Marantz SR5009 from a local custom A/V installer, and while I enjoyed the sound for 2 channel music, it did not have enough power to create the sound field I needed for movies. Also, I preferred the MCAAC Advanced room correction to Audessey XT, overall. 

Two weeks into my Marantz audition, I got wind of Best Buy's unannounced sale on the Elite series Pio receivers, and decided to pick up the SC-99 after reading up on the merits of the newest flagship models. I set it up, using MCAAC Pro, and after much tweaking I was very satisfied with my system's sound, feeling it was slightly improved over even my SC-57 - especially the bass integration. I pretty much decided right then that I was keeping the SC-99 (especially considering it would be the last series to be designed solely by Pioneer). 

I returned the Marantz a few days later to the local installer, without telling them about the Pioneer I picked up; just that I was unhappy with the result of the Marantz. They convinced me to take home an Anthem MRX-710. 

I run a 5.1 system and do not need Atmos, 4K, or wireless connectivity anytime soon. I only care about sound quality and value for cost - which the Anthem delivered in spades! I was completely blown away by the sound of this thing right out of the box - before using room correction. I have owned several flagship receivers from different companies over the past 15 years, and none of them sounded anywhere near as good in "Pure Direct" mode, regardless whether it was 2.1 or 5.1. Using the ARC-1M room correction cleaned up the sound and added impressive bass integration. The highs were very easy to listen to at high volume without fatigue, and the detail was incredible.

I no longer need to tweak anything in my sound, as it just works. The whole receiver setup and operation is so easy, with just enough flexibility for configuring inputs. I loved my Pioneer, but I don't know that I can ever go back now that I found Anthem and ARC for my main listening system.

I hope Pioneer makes good on the UE22 issue, but if, like me, you must replace a dead Elite I highly recommend Anthem.


----------



## aydu

Reminds me of an old car commercial, where the guy says "If they weren't such good cars, why would i buy so many of them".

From my experience with Pioneer home products reliability, having the last generation of receivers designed by Pioneer may be a good thing for the brand.

They have this UE22 error mess, with really expensive gear, and have had problems with previous generation receivers developing amp errors when the receiver unexpectedly lost power. Not good engineering.

On the other side of the aisle, Pioneer car audio products seem to be really well designed and reliable in that rough environment.

Maybe if the car design guys had talked to the home theater design guys, Pioneer would still be a stand alone brand.


----------



## KnowNuthinBoutElectronics

*Replacing Pioneer With Denon*



KnowNuthinBoutElectronics said:


> Today....Another One Bites the Dust!
> 
> Elite SC-55
> MFD July 2011
> Purchased November 6, 2011
> Purchase Price $1,631.24
> 
> Flashing EU22 as of this morning 3-29-16. Had audio trouble but eventually overcame it for today. Official TOD (Time of Death) TBD (To Be Determined).
> 
> I have no technical understanding of these problems. I know after my previous Yamaha popped and stopped working, I asked Best Buy which Mfr. was most dependable. The answer in 2011 was Pioneer.
> 
> I tried reading all of these posts. My time is likely best served, rather than try to understand or figure it out, head for store shopping. Let's see....no Yamaha, no Pioneer......what next?
> 
> I guess that I can rationalize this for my own sanity that I rented the Pioneer for about $30.78 per month! If I squeak another month out of it, the rental cost is down to $30.21 per month. Such a deal.


April 27, 2016 update: Walked into Best Buy and told story of failed Yamaha followed by Best Buy recommended Pioneer SC-55 that had now failed. Salesperson looked surprised that Best Buy had recommended Pioneer as replacement for Yamaha problem in 2011. He showed me a Denon AVR-X4200W. Appears to run cooler and pushes great sound. Soooooo, I purchased it and am about to hook it up. It was listed at $1,499. I asked what he could do in discount. He knocked a $100 off. Wish me luck. I still don’t know nuthin bout electronics….just happy if they work!


----------



## DerRoland

Hello,

I own an european SC-LX75 (manufacture date Aug 2011) and he runs until now flawless.

In the hidden service menu the hours of power are displayed as 1456h58m (used only 1-3x a month in a hometheatre)
Thats way under the published 15.000h border to the TI-DSP issue.
He runs all the time with network standby on, I´m afraid this can be a reason for faster aging.

Can anybody of the UE22 affected user reach the service menu for finding out the poweron hours?

Wish you all good luck for a customer friendly solution of this nightmare.


----------



## Edllguy

DerRoland said:


> Hello,
> 
> I own an european SC-LX75 (manufacture date Aug 2011) and he runs until now flawless.
> 
> In the hidden service menu the hours of power are displayed as 1456h58m (used only 1-3x a month in a hometheatre)
> Thats way under the published 15.000h border to the TI-DSP issue.
> He runs all the time with network standby on, I´m afraid this can be a reason for faster aging.
> 
> Can anybody of the UE22 affected user reach the service menu for finding out the poweron hours?
> 
> Wish you all good luck for a customer friendly solution of this nightmare.


Hello DerRoland,


Welcome to AVS Forum. To clarify, have you been affected by the UE22 error very recently? When was your purchase date and UE22 code date?

I also believe that the standby mode (not completely shut off) is quickening the aging process of the TI-DSP chip issue.


----------



## DerRoland

Edllguy said:


> Hello DerRoland,
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS Forum. To clarify, have you been affected by the UE22 error very recently? When was your purchase date and UE22 code date?
> 
> I also believe that the standby mode (not completely shut off) is quickening the aging process of the TI-DSP chip issue.


Hello Edllguy,

my unit has no error, runs flawless. I want to discover, if the hourcounter give me a timeframe for flawless operation.


----------



## Jon S

Since it appears that the failure appears to be heat related, you guys should attach heat sinks to the two TI DSPs. I have them on my unit and so far it is holding up pretty good....


----------



## Edllguy

Jon S said:


> Since it appears that the failure appears to be heat related, you guys should attach heat sinks to the two TI DSPs. I have them on my unit and so far it is holding up pretty good....


Hello Jon S,

I may also consider attaching the heat sinks to the two TI DSP chips on my SC-57. My receiver is a low low mileage unit that was in storage brand new for a very long time before it got used in my setup. We all know now that the TI chips are proven guilty by their high failure rate after so many hours of usage.

Would you be kind enough to walk me through this procedure in simple straight forward steps?

Also, is there high quality heat sinks vs the lower end heat sinks? I would prefer the better ones. No fan installation for my SC-57 just the heat sinks.

Thanks



Note:

However, I just want to reassure everyone that the fight has just begun to make Onkyo/Pioneer be accountable for their lack of response to this very serious issue. TI was honest and came forward to declare that their 2011/2012 DSP chips were defective. While Pioneer hoped in silence that they would not be exposed and called out on their serious lapse of quality control and failure to act on behalf of affected owners.


----------



## Jon S

You will need heat sinks approx 1" or 25mm square, such as these. You will also need some heat sink adhesive paste such as this. Be careful as the paste is permanent and the heat sink cannot be removed once dried. When you open up the cover, the HDMI board has the TI DSPs on them.
From post 100:_
The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing.

_Apply the adhesive thinly and evenly on the DSP and attach the heat sink. let it dry overnight.


----------



## dgerst

I cooked mine again with a heat gun again and added a heat sink. This was in early March. Yesterday audio dropouts started again and had to re-heat it. Working fine again. Haven't seen the UE22 for a long time. Just dropouts and popping. I've been doing this about every two months for over a year now. I usually bring the chip to a little over 300F, measured with an IR thermometer. The whole process from start to finish only takes a few minutes. I keep thinking I'll eventually overcook something and it'll die. The board is getting pretty brown in spots. I'm just going to keep doing it until it croaks or I find a screaming deal on another (not a Pioneer) receiver.


----------



## Bilbrey

Sadly, My SC-55 has joined the ranks of the "UE22" affected units.

And yes, if there is a class action suit, I would like to participate.

I've not read everything in this thread (There is a lot), but it does not seem like there are any 'fixes'. Other than just buying a new unit (which will probably NOT be Pioneer at this point).


----------



## ckgrick

Add my SC-1523-K to the sad list. Purchased June 2014, manufactured July 2013. I was away from home for three weeks and there has been an April 2016 update, so I was thinking it was an update error. After seeing this lengthy forum it may be just a coincidence as all the normal "fixes," hard boot, factory settings, etc. have no effect. I have been a devoted Pioneer A/V receiver buyer for 30 years or more, with never a problem before. Where I live (on an island) getting service is problematic, so goodbye Pioneer.


----------



## Edllguy

ckgrick said:


> Add my SC-1523-K to the sad list. Purchased June 2014, manufactured July 2013. I was away from home for three weeks and there has been an April 2016 update, so I was thinking it was an update error. After seeing this lengthy forum it may be just a coincidence as all the normal "fixes," hard boot, factory settings, etc. have no effect. I have been a devoted Pioneer A/V receiver buyer for 30 years or more, with never a problem before. Where I live (on an island) getting service is problematic, so goodbye Pioneer.


Hello Rick,

According to my research your receiver is a 2013 year model. The UE-22 Error in this thread has been traced directly to defective TI chips that were installed in Pioneer receivers in 2011 and 2012. Your receiver has the updated/revised TI DSP chip set. See post#100.

You may have the UE-22 error but my thinking is it is related to another issue (i.e. failed firmware update as per the SC-1523-K manual) that is different to what we are experiencing with our Pioneer receivers. 

I would suggest that you try a hard reset on your Pioneer receiver and try updating again. If that doesn't work call Pioneer and see what they say.

Let us know what happens. All the best.


----------



## ckgrick

Hi Edllguy: Thanks for the quick response and info. Yes, the build label says July 2013. 


Funny thing happened after turning it off for about two+ hours...the factory reset finally seems to have been recognized. I was doing a workaround with a temporary rca speaker connection directly from my DISH Sat system but still intending to run the video through the 1523. I turn it on and the error was gone (along with all my settings of course) and the sound restored. So I think you are probably right. I disconnected my Ethernet connection, as now I'm a little gun shy. The original factory settings worked fine for me.


Thanks also for the note to look at post 100. Good information. 


Rick


----------



## ckgrick

*Back to square one*



ckgrick said:


> Hi Edllguy: Thanks for the quick response and info. Yes, the build label says July 2013.
> 
> 
> Funny thing happened after turning it off for about two+ hours...the factory reset finally seems to have been recognized. I was doing a workaround with a temporary rca speaker connection directly from my DISH Sat system but still intending to run the video through the 1523. I turn it on and the error was gone (along with all my settings of course) and the sound restored. So I think you are probably right. I disconnected my Ethernet connection, as now I'm a little gun shy. The original factory settings worked fine for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks also for the note to look at post 100. Good information.
> 
> 
> Rick


 
The UE22 error has returned. A factory reset works for about two minutes and then back to no sound. I think those TI chips may all be poorly designed. Ordered a Marantz for replacement.


----------



## Edllguy

ckgrick said:


> The UE22 error has returned. A factory reset works for about two minutes and then back to no sound. I think those TI chips may all be poorly designed. Ordered a Marantz for replacement.


Hello Rick,

Sorry to hear that the UE22 error has returned on your Pioneer receiver. Do you have any warranty left on it?

I would still try to troubleshoot and call Pioneer to see what they say. 

Quite unusual but we need to see a pattern of UE-22 Error failures with the 2013 Pioneer receiver models before we can come to any type of conclusion.

Please keep us updated of any outcomes.

Take care.


----------



## ckgrick

Hello Edll: It's just under two years old, but it was purchased with an Amex card and they add an additional year to any warranty, so if I can figure out where to send it from here (the Pioneer web site is of no help), I'll have it repaired on Amex's dime.


I'll take your suggestion and give Pioneer a call. I don't have high hopes, but who knows.


Thanks for the help.

Update: Talked to someone at Pioneer Service Support just now and I've tried everything he could think of other than taking in for service. He gave me the closest service company about 90 miles away next to the Seattle airport.


----------



## Beat Studio

As an owner of a SC-1222 this thread is disturbing. According to the service menu there is 10197H26M on the receiver and have not had a problem yet, but I can't imagine the future looking good. 

Maybe now would be a good idea to add some heatsinks.


----------



## Edllguy

Beat Studio said:


> As an owner of a SC-1222 this thread is disturbing. According to the service menu there is 10197H26M on the receiver and have not had a problem yet, but I can't imagine the future looking good.
> 
> Maybe now would be a good idea to add some heatsinks.


Hello Beat Studio,

Welcome to AVS forum. Adding heatsinks on your low hour unit I believe is a good idea. That is what I will be doing in the next week. I received my heatsinks from Amazon recently. Even though adding heatsinks is experimental and not proven that it will help, I believe, it is the only solution at this moment for those that have not been affected by the UE-22 Error failure yet.

I would also suggest that you monitor the hour count in the service menu occasionally as you have already done. It can't hurt your Pioneer receiver but possibly give a glimmer of hope that the heatsinks have some value by extending the life of the TI DSP chips. We hope.

As stated previously the hour count to pay attention to is the following:

*Risk of UE22 Error Failure - Time Frame

2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours

2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours*

Source: TI


----------



## afidel

dgerst said:


> I cooked mine again with a heat gun again and added a heat sink. This was in early March. Yesterday audio dropouts started again and had to re-heat it. Working fine again. Haven't seen the UE22 for a long time. Just dropouts and popping. I've been doing this about every two months for over a year now. I usually bring the chip to a little over 300F, measured with an IR thermometer. The whole process from start to finish only takes a few minutes. I keep thinking I'll eventually overcook something and it'll die. The board is getting pretty brown in spots. I'm just going to keep doing it until it croaks or I find a screaming deal on another (not a Pioneer) receiver.


I used a piece of aluminum foil with a hole the size of the chip cut out to try to limit the heat to the board and adjacent components as much as possible. Unfortunately my fix only last a few weeks so I'm going for a new receiver as the sound dying unexpectedly does not help with WAF. Looking at Yamaha RX-V681 as it has 4k, Pure Direct, and a few other features I figured were important this time around.


----------



## Beat Studio

Edllguy said:


> Hello Beat Studio,
> 
> Welcome to AVS forum. Adding heatsinks on your low hour unit I believe is a good idea. That is what I will be doing in the next week. I received my heatsinks from Amazon recently. Even though adding heatsinks is experimental and not proven that it will help, I believe, it is the only solution at this moment for those that have not been affected by the UE-22 Error failure yet.
> 
> I would also suggest that you monitor the hour count in the service menu occasionally as you have already done. It can't hurt your Pioneer receiver but possibly give a glimmer of hope that the heatsinks have some value by extending the life of the TI DSP chips. We hope.
> 
> As stated previously the hour count to pay attention to is the following:
> 
> *Risk of UE22 Error Failure - Time Frame
> 
> 2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours
> 
> 2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours*
> 
> Source: TI


Thanks for the welcome Edllguy, I bought around 11/12 and if I'm reading the chart right It's due. I did breakdown and upgraded to an Anthem mrx 510 receiver so my pioneer will maybe end up in my bedroom, certainly I can't sell it. 

I am going to unofficially declare the hour counter the "Death Clock"!


----------



## Edllguy

Beat Studio said:


> Thanks for the welcome Edllguy, I bought around 11/12 and if I'm reading the chart right It's due. I did breakdown and upgraded to an Anthem mrx 510 receiver so my pioneer will maybe end up in my bedroom, certainly I can't sell it.
> 
> I am going to unofficially declare the hour counter the "Death Clock"!


Death Clock! I like that term.

Beat Studio, is it possible you could still add the heatsinks to you Pioneer receiver?

If we could have multiple owners who haven't been affected by UE22 Error yet and have installed the heatsinks we could conduct a long term study.

The study outcome/goal would be to see if the heatsinks in any way slows down the "Death Clock" by adding wxyz more hours to our receivers life before dying. 

This would be achieved by comparing heatsink users to non-heatsink users hour count with TI's estimated failure rates and hopefully come to some type of conclusion.

I think this is achievable.

Thanks


----------



## barnakoz

I already posted for my Sc-65 about the legal warranty we have acces in Quebec. After few weeks, It worked. Pioneer pay for the repair. My receiver should work for another 2-3 years. Here's my original post :

One more SC-65 died, after 3 years and 3 months (exactly 3 months after the end of the warranty). Got the UE22 error a month ago, and now, no more sound.
I called Pioneer and they JUST DON'T CARE!! 
I live in Quebec, Canada, and here we have this "Legal Warranty" law to protect the consumer from any purchases or services that doesn't last for a "proper" period of time, according to the quality of the product. It's like an extended warranty that we don't need to pay for, but we need to fight in justice to get it. So today I'm sending a formal notice to the autorised dealer and Pioneer Canada.. I'll keep you in touch..


----------



## Edllguy

barnakoz said:


> I already posted for my Sc-65 about the legal warranty we have acces in Quebec. After few weeks, It worked. Pioneer pay for the repair. My receiver should work for another 2-3 years. Here's my original post :
> 
> One more SC-65 died, after 3 years and 3 months (exactly 3 months after the end of the warranty). Got the UE22 error a month ago, and now, no more sound.
> I called Pioneer and they JUST DON'T CARE!!
> I live in Quebec, Canada, and here we have this "Legal Warranty" law to protect the consumer from any purchases or services that doesn't last for a "proper" period of time, according to the quality of the product. It's like an extended warranty that we don't need to pay for, but we need to fight in justice to get it. So today I'm sending a formal notice to the autorised dealer and Pioneer Canada.. I'll keep you in touch..


Hello barnakoz,

I think this needs to be celebrated on AVS forum. Congratulations on taking on the big guys and winning!

Getting Pioneer to pay through legal consumer laws shows that the justice system and consumer protection laws works... at least in Quebec at this point. Quebec is huge by land mass and population. Other UE22-Error affected Pioneer receiver owners who purchased in Quebec, Canada should take notice of this thread and your post. 

Again congratulations!


----------



## Obapix

Second time with a UE22 error on my SC68. First time warranty now out of pocket to fix it! Pioneer customer services will not acknowledge any responsibility. 

Time to switch brands  

Found one workaround to get sound through it: factory reset, turn off all DSP processing, make your inputs stereo only and select Pure Direct... It will still blink UE22 but at least you can listen to something before your next (non Pioneer) receiver arrives. 

SC68 are not allowed in land fills please use an electronic reciclyng company.


----------



## Edllguy

This is what the TI Community forums say about temperature level affecting the TI DSP chips in receivers that have been affected by the fatal UE22 Error:

"W.r.t your query on temperature dependence on aging for OMAPL137/C6747 , pasting this from an internal FAQ

Answer: The data today shows that temperature doesn’t affect the aging process, but once the part is failing, it works better at higher temperatures than it does at cold. So if it’s starting to fail but just barely, you may see your SDRAM tests start passing if you heat the part up. If you cool it down quickly, you’ll see the signal integrity get worse."

Source:

http://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/p/214580/757567

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## totalownership

So is it safe to now buy Pioneer receivers?


----------



## Edllguy

totalownership said:


> So is it safe to now buy Pioneer receivers?


For myself I would never buy a used Pioneer or Pioneer Elite receiver made in 2011 and 2012. Anyone selling units made in this two year time frame and not disclosing the confirmed defect IMO would be totally dishonest and highly unethical. They are all defective and will fail as verified in this thread (globally). Hours accumulated in the service menu (the death clock) is a good indicator of estimated life left.

Any Pioneer or Pioneer Elite receiver made in 2013 and after this year is good to purchase.

IMO Pioneer QC went down after Kuro panels and "Ice Receivers" manufacturing ended.


----------



## jmdowenjr

My SC-55 got the dreaded ue22 in February of this year. I purchased it in May of 2012 so it lasted just about 4 years. It was a fantastic receiver. I had only had one other receiver that failed before I was ready to upgrade and that was an onkyo with the hdmi issue. I replaced the SC-55 with the SC-87 so I hope that the problem has been rectified. I love the sound that the Pioneers produce.


----------



## carlswa2

*Add another VSX-1021-K to the pile!!*

I just started getting the dreaded UE22 error on my VSX-1021-K, so frustrating! Has anyone had a good experience with Yamaha recievers? I've seen similiar issues reported in reviews for Onkyo, Denon and Sony and want to try avoid being bitten by a bad receiver again. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Freeman

Well gents, looks like I'm joining the ranks of the UE22. I called tech support and they diagnosed it over the phone. Though, I should say, he did give me a healthy dose of "This isn't a sure thing, it could be something else." Then told me that I could either send it in or take it somewhere. Looking like it's going to cost me about $300.

I gotta admit, my relatively short stint as a pioneer customer wasn't the greatest experience. From day 1, I found the app to be outdated and it never got an upgrade / update. When they released the new version of the app, I was annoyed to find out that it wasn't backwards compatible. Not having full control over zone 2 was pretty silly. The AirJam app was superbly lame. All that being said, it did sound WONDERFUL. But for it to only have a life span of 4 years....that's simply not acceptable. 

So, now I go out and I find a new receiver. Any suggestions on something that's comparable to the VSX-1021K but will be built with quality?


----------



## voopy

Can't believe this is all leading to nothing. A huge long long endless thread to read and in the end nothing for solutions. 
Pioneer and other manufacturers that don't own up to this kind of thing should be avoided like the plague but nothing will change. It's like making bad movies. Why would producers care when they can make tons of money by putting out a crummy movie that will support putting out the next one. 

Sad state of consumerism that we are in and it won't get any better.


----------



## jk246

*Review in Sound & Vision Mag*

Sound & Vision Magazine July/August issue has a review of the new Pioneer SC-95 AV Receiver. This would be a good opportunity to send a letter to them in regard to this issue and how Pioneer failed to stand behind their product when they knew they had a defective part(s) in it before the warrantees had run out and failed to notify their customers or make any accommodations to them when the receivers failed en mass. [email protected]


----------



## voopy

jk246 said:


> Sound & Vision Magazine July/August issue has a review of the new Pioneer SC-95 AV Receiver. This would be a good opportunity to send a letter to them in regard to this issue and how Pioneer failed to stand behind their product when they knew they had a defective part(s) in it before the warrantees had run out and failed to notify their customers or make any accommodations to them when the receivers failed en mass. [email protected]


Write to; [email protected]

Maybe if enough people write, they will put out a story. This isn't the only thread like this, there are countless others on this site where the manufacturer left everyone hanging. 

I have for all intents and purposes a brand new receiver sitting on my shelf, not one little scratch on it yet it's flashing the dreaded I AM NOW JUNK message. Unfair!!!

Consumers should STOP taking this kind of nonsense for granted and stop buying from manufacturers that show a pattern like this.


----------



## Jon S

Publishers will not print any disparaging comments on manufacturers because they could be sued by them plus the fact that they could lose advertising revenues which they need to survive on. Another thing is the affected Pioneers was not really Pioneer's fault, but TI for producing a defective DSP. Pioneer warranties the AVRs for two years for any defects and they have stood by that warranty. Since most of the UE22 issues appeared after two years, they are not obligated to repair the units.

I am an owner of a SC-67 and will sooner or later will be affected by this issue. Does this turn me against Pioneer? A little. I like Pioneer AVRs. Their D3 amps sound great and provide a lot of power. I have been burned by other brands (Onkyo with their infamous bad HDMI and display boards, Denon with their flimsy soldered speaker connectors, Marantz with their brittle solder joints that cracked or had cold joints). Now those were engineered poorly with parts that could not last long under their operating environment. So Pioneer is not the only one with issues.

Manufacturers now have to release a new model every year. AVRs are getting more complex with more features. Companies have to cut costs in order to make a profit. Pioneer has been very reliable excepting for this TI issue which is not their fault. So what did I do? I bought a SC-97 and am loving it.


----------



## aydu

Every manufacturer can have problems within a line. The difference is in how the manufacturer deals with problems.

This is where people are upset. Pioneer basically had a time bomb in this set of receivers that (fortunately for them) didn't tend to explode until after the warranty expired. Their "tough luck" attitude would certainly make me cross them off my list for future purchases.

Onkyo is a good example of a manufacturer that took a higher road when they had the HDMI boards failing right and left. Once they understood that it was a wide spread problem, they extended the warranty on the affected lines.

Pioneer tests that old saying "Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me".


----------



## M Code

aydu said:


> Every manufacturer can have problems within a line. The difference is in how the manufacturer deals with problems.
> 
> This is where people are upset. Pioneer basically had a time bomb in this set of receivers that (fortunately for them) didn't tend to explode until after the warranty expired. Their "tough luck" attitude would certainly make me cross them off my list for future purchases.
> 
> Onkyo is a good example of a manufacturer that took a higher road when they had the HDMI boards failing right and left. Once they understood that it was a wide spread problem, they extended the warranty on the affected lines.
> 
> Pioneer tests that old saying "Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me".



Are U aware... 
Pioneer & Onkyo are owned by the *same* company, Gibson..
But since Gibson is now in financial dire straits, it has few $ to underwrite a fix..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## voopy

Jon S said:


> Publishers will not print any disparaging comments on manufacturers because they could be sued by them plus the fact that they could lose advertising revenues which they need to survive on.


Publishers absolutely should talk about this kind of thing and it doesn't have to be done in any disparaging way that law suits start flying. This should not be happening to consumers. We pay good money for our stuff and we often talk ourselves into upgrading because we wrongly figure we'll get a better machine, engineering, etc. 
What good are all those cool functions if your machine dies in two years. This is totally and completely unacceptable and should not be tolerated by any consumers.

Sad that you just lay down and take this. Hope you're one of few.


----------



## Jon S

aydu said:


> Every manufacturer can have problems within a line. The difference is in how the manufacturer deals with problems.
> 
> This is where people are upset. Pioneer basically had a time bomb in this set of receivers that (fortunately for them) didn't tend to explode until after the warranty expired. Their "tough luck" attitude would certainly make me cross them off my list for future purchases.
> 
> Onkyo is a good example of a manufacturer that took a higher road when they had the HDMI boards failing right and left. Once they understood that it was a wide spread problem, they extended the warranty on the affected lines.
> 
> Pioneer tests that old saying "Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me".


Onkyo did not cover HDMI board repairs... They only extended the warranty on their networked models which had a bad board....


----------



## Jon S

voopy said:


> Publishers absolutely should talk about this kind of thing and it doesn't have to be done in any disparaging way that law suits start flying. This should not be happening to consumers. We pay good money for our stuff and we often talk ourselves into upgrading because we wrongly figure we'll get a better machine, engineering, etc.
> What good are all those cool functions if your machine dies in two years. This is totally and completely unacceptable and should not be tolerated by any consumers.
> 
> Sad that you just lay down and take this. Hope you're one of few.


I am not just lying down and taking this... It's just that my SC-67 is still running fine with no issues. I cannot file any claims until the problem arises so i cannot really complain. 

On the other hand, I see a lot of owners saying someone should file a class action suit... A lot of talk but no one has done anything about it... If you think this is unacceptable and should not be tolerated, do something about it....


----------



## voopy

Jon S said:


> Onkyo did not cover HDMI board repairs... They only extended the warranty on their networked models which had a bad board....


I too have an Onkyo that had the HDMI problem but lucky for me, I was able to find details on how to repair the board on my own otherwise the receiver would be in the garbage now. 

Around the same time as this Pioneer died, I also had a Panasonic projector that suddenly developed problems which is non repairable. The projector is in perfect condition, was just starting on a new bulb and it died. Checking in the forums, I found lots of others were suddenly suffering the same problems.

This kind of nonsense must stop. If manufacturers want to build a life length into hardware, they should sell it as such with prices to match so that we know we'll have to buy the next version in 2, 3 years.


----------



## aydu

Jon S said:


> Onkyo did not cover HDMI board repairs... They only extended the warranty on their networked models which had a bad board....


Well they did for me! I had to ship to them on my dime, but repair was on them, as was return postage.

Terminology aside, some manufacturers do a better job of being consumer friendly when pattern issues arise in their products. I look to these manufacturers when making purchasing decisions.

As this thread points out, there is more to a purchase than specs and features.


----------



## jk246

Jon S said:


> Publishers will not print any disparaging comments on manufacturers because they could be sued by them plus the fact that they could lose advertising revenues which they need to survive on. Another thing is the affected Pioneers was not really Pioneer's fault, but TI for producing a defective DSP. Pioneer warranties the AVRs for two years for any defects and they have stood by that warranty. Since most of the UE22 issues appeared after two years, they are not obligated to repair the units.


While it's true that likely most of the failures occurred after the Pioneer's warranty ran out, TI notified all customers of this defective IC long before those warranties ran out. Pioneer chose to "wait out the clock" and hope that they wouldn't have to provide a remedy. Was is legal? This has yet to be tested. What is the warranty on a Takata airbag? My 2005 RX-8 has one of those defective airbags in it but it's replacement is still required by federal mandate. Part of the issue with Takata airbags is that they kept on making them even though they knew they were defective, and even recently have it's been found that some of their replacement airbags in current model year cars are defective and must be replaced. 
Regarding Pioneer, even if their response to these defect chips were legal, it most certainly wasn't ethical to withhold that information from their customers nor was it responsible to provide no remedy, even if it was only to repair or replace the defective part or the complete board with the newer non-defective replacement chip on it at cost only to their users. Based on ethical reasons alone this is reason enough for me to never buy another Pioneer product or product of the Gibson company for the rest of my life.

I've replace my Pioneer SC57 "Elite" (that's laughable) Receiver with a Denon AVR-X7200WA model, and I'm extremely happy with it. Denon did a fantastic job with this model, and I never thought I would ever gush about something like this, but even the remote is extremely well thought out, and allowed me to replace all my other remotes (except Roku, which is an RF remote) and it's IR works better that all of my other remotes except Oppo which works equally as well with the BDP-103... It even had codes for my Windows Media Center computer. It's built in Japan (not China like Marrantz, which I had, but returned because it was defective out of the box, and I felt the build quality was pretty cheaply done).

By the way, my Denon AVR-X7200 was purchased from AVScience at a very satisfactory price, free, fast shipping and great support prior to and after my purchase- HIGHLY recommended.

It's been mentioned in this thread that it's pointless to write to magazines when things like this happen because they won't say anything negative about their advertisers. It's also been mentioned that publishers won't publish letters because of fear of lawsuits- I've never heard of any publisher being sued for publishing any readers' comments or opinions. The publisher is only liable for their own statements and opinions. And while some publishers might have chosen not to publish letters or comments critical of their advertisers, others have printed reader letters critical of their advertisers' products and gotten results. And the more critical letters that are written about a particular manufacturer, the higher the probability that one or more will get published. The one thing that is for certain is that if you don't write to a magazine, your complaint will never be heard or published. And if you do find that a magazine does not print anything about an issue as serious as this, it calls into question their ethics and responsibility to their readers, and if you can't depend on them for fair and accurate coverage, it brings into question the validity of any and all of the articles in their publication, and why would you want to continue to buy that magazine?

It should be noted that given current state of the producers of many products and services these days it's good to remember that statement that many financial investment companies have as a caveat:

"Past performance is not a guarantee of future results..."


----------



## voopy

jk246 said:


> And if you do find that a magazine does not print anything about and issue as serious as this, it calls into question their ethics and responsibility to their readers, and if you can't depend on them for fair and accurate coverage, it brings into question the validity of any and all of the articles in their publication, and why would you want to continue to buy that magazine?


Nice, exactly something I wanted to add into my reply but got side tracked with work. Very good point and something people should keep in mind when looking at review sites and magazines. If they never talk about the bad side, then they are basically agenda based, out for the money and not out to help the consumer, only themselves.


----------



## icaruslanding

Adding my name to the list of people with the UE22 error

Model: VSX1122
March 2012
SN - LCID004288UC


----------



## tomtastic

My VSX-53 got the UE22 around March 2015. I bought it early 2012 so lasted 3 years. I had just purchased a SC 82, now I wish I hadn't. I wonder if it will fail too. Pioneer said it was out of warranty and gave me the number of a close repair shop. Of course it's sitting in a box still, I'm sure it will cost more to repair than it's worth.

It may be too long now but with this high of a fail rate there should have been a class action suit. Then again, this isn't the first time I had a receiver fail so suddenly. I had a Denon die prematurely so I gave up on that brand. I've had good luck with Sony receivers. I have a mid 90's receiver that still works, a 2002 Sony that still works. For me I've never had a problem with Sony other than the PS3.


----------



## jk246

Another organization to make a complaint about this issue is Public Citizen ( www.citizen.org ), the consumer advocacy group based in Washington DC and started by Ralph Nader in 1971.


----------



## tomtastic

Hmm. So I went and pulled my VSX-53 off the shelf and out of the box. It's been sitting down in basement now for over a year and I haven't messed with it at all save maybe one time about a month after it died (approx April last year). Plugged it in, it powered up and no UE22 error. I already have a newer SC-82 in my theater room, so I took it upstairs and tried it there where it used to be. I had replaced the 53 with my old reliable Sony with Pro Logic audio so swapped them back. Everything works. But for how long? So is the answer to just shelve it for a year and let it reset? lol.

I'll report back. I will say before I had a BD player stacked on top so this time I will leave it open. I noticed it was already putting out some heat, but no more than my SC-82 and I have that inside entertainment stand.

I checked the manufacture date it's Oct 2011. I purchased it in early 2012 around March on eBay, I think I paid around 700 and it was suggested retail for 1100.00 at the time, thought I got a good deal. Then 3 years later almost to the month the dreaded UE22, then after sitting in box on shelf in basement for 1 year and 2 or 3 months it's back up. I've gone thru and set everything up again, this time with just a 3 channel setup, a few inputs everything working fine. I've powered it off and on at least a dozen times now. If it continues to work I guess I'm glad I didn't dispose of it, but I have a feeling I'll be back here soon with "...and the UE22 popped up and it's back in the box...", maybe before the end of the day. Stay tuned.


----------



## nohcho

tomtastic said:


> My VSX-53 got the UE22 around March 2015. I bought it early 2012 so lasted 3 years. I had just purchased a SC 82, now I wish I hadn't. I wonder if it will fail too. Pioneer said it was out of warranty and gave me the number of a close repair shop. Of course it's sitting in a box still, I'm sure it will cost more to repair than it's worth.
> 
> It may be too long now but with this high of a fail rate there should have been a class action suit. Then again, this isn't the first time I had a receiver fail so suddenly. I had a Denon die prematurely so I gave up on that brand. I've had good luck with Sony receivers. I have a mid 90's receiver that still works, a 2002 Sony that still works. For me I've never had a problem with Sony other than the PS3.


Your sc82 should be fine as it seems that the faultt DSPs were in 2011-2012 model years. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOne88

BB junked out my sc-67 that had the ue22 error and I will pick up my new sc-99 Friday. If I don't like it I can exchange it for something else. Yup I said sc-99 

Would you take the marantz 7010 over the sc-99 ?


----------



## nohcho

BigOne88 said:


> BB junked out my sc-67 that had the ue22 error and I will pick up my new sc-99 Friday. If I don't like it I can exchange it for something else. Yup I said sc-99
> 
> Would you take the marantz 7010 over the sc-99 ?



Its a toss up between the two, ive got sc99 and i have been impressed with it. It makes my rti12 sing, was gonna get an external amp for them but with sc99 no need dor that whatsoever. For me, class D amps wins at the end of the day. 7010 runs hot as hell and thats a concern for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk246

BigOne88 said:


> BB junked out my sc-67 that had the ue22 error and I will pick up my new sc-99 Friday. If I don't like it I can exchange it for something else. Yup I said sc-99
> 
> Would you take the marantz 7010 over the sc-99 ?


I had Marantz 7010 for a month and it was a nightmare. Wouldn't detect and change audio modes automatically, had to manually change for each new media type. I also felt the build quality was 'cheap', not what I expected at this price point. Made in China. Maybe I got a dud, but if so, that speaks to poor quality control.

I returned it and bought a Denon AVR-X7200WA. Everything works perfectly; Great remote control, codes for all my equipment including Windows Media Center, well thought-out backlighting comes on when it's moved, no searching for buttons in the dark. Made in Japan. No comparison, the build quality is what I expect at this price point.

I'll never buy another Pioneer product.


----------



## BigOne88

I agree that the 7010 runs hot, I put my hand on top of one at BB and it was hot as hell.

I tried to get the 7200 but BB had none in stock and could not get one, I looked at the computer screen when he was looking for one and there wasn't any in my area or the warehouse.

I wish the Yamaha 3060 was out now, That is the one I really want.

I am not thrilled about the SC-99 but I do have a new avr now. 

I think it sucks the way Pioneer doesn't give a crap about taking care of there customers.


----------



## randomrat

Ok guys,

Sorry I have been hiding for a while, work has been too busy, but here is my current update.

Last week, I contacted Pioneer Customer Support UK via phone stating that my Pioneer SC LX-85 was among many units that were failing worldwide due to the UE22 error, and that there is a KNOWN defect with one of the components used inside their AVRs. Barry, the chap on the other end of the phone, advised me to send my proof of purchase via email to ensure that I bought it from a reputable dealer. Barry's statement was that the UE22 is a "very generic error" and could be from a multitude of things. Additionally, the number of customers with UE22 errors is very small. 
After discussing this with him at length, it became obvious I wasn't getting anywhere. 
He told me I would be contacted back by Nick, who I believe is their "line manager/head of technical support" (or something along those lines). He would provide me with a "final verdict of whether they want to accept or reject my issue"! 
What an absolute joke! Since when was that a respectful way of dealing with customers, regardless of how loyal they are? Whilst that comment upset me, I sent off my email along with the following email and patiently waited a few days for Nick to call. See email below.




> Hi barry,
> 
> As discussed over the phone, please may you forward this email and these receipts of purchase to your line manager (Nick?)
> 
> It has become apparent that the UE-22 error has been caused by defective parts within the unit that were known to prematurely fail within a certain period of time.
> 
> Please find Texas Instruments Recall notice here. The DTS chips listed in this notice are found within the SC-LX 85 and should have been replaced with a revised part number. http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1698546.pdf From this document, it is apparent that failure usually occurs (depending on usage) at a time once the warranty has already expired.
> 
> After further investigation, it appears that I am not the only one with this issue, and the number of customers with units failing worldwide is increasing. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...rror-master-thread-pioneer-you-listening.html
> 
> Under the Sales of Goods Act 1979, I believe the product sold to me is not of satisfactory quality, neither is it fit for purpose.
> 
> My end goal is to either be fully refunded for this defective product or to have a newer model of this price range that does not contain defective components.
> I am concerned that replacing my unit for another SC-LX 85 will lead to the same issues in the future, which I do not want.
> 
> Please contact me directly on 07756******.
> 
> I have been a loyal customer to Pioneer for many years, with multiple Pioneer Kuros, computer equipment and high end In-Car Entertainment (which I have another complaint about unfortunately). I would therefore like to have this matter resolved in a quick and effective manner.
> 
> Many Thanks,




*A few days later...*
Nick never calls back, so I call them, to be greeted by a man called Steve. It seems as though Steve has overheard my issues and says that Nick will call back sometime later today as he is busy.


*Nick calls later that day...*
After heavily grilling Nick about what causes the UE22 error, he also said the fault can be caused by a number of things and can only really be determined until my unit is taken in for repair. I also challenged him as to why there is a defective chip within the receivers, and why it was not replaced when they became aware of this. He DENIED any knowledge of there being a defective chip in the unit and point blank REFUSED to help others who were in the same situation. The only solution is to either send the unit in for repair and pay silly amounts of money, or buy a new receiver. 

He told me that due to there being such a low number of people with UE22 errors, Pioneer are not willing to support those who have this issue under any form of warranty. They are EOL products and Pioneer's engineers are focusing on creating new products, and therefore do not want to invest time and money in looking at why our receivers are prematurely dying!!

I asked Nick to provide an official statement regarding this matter, and (obviously) refused to do so without consulting Pioneer Legal. 

Still, I stay on the phone and refuse to hang up until I am provided with a solution. Nick will be sending a new HDMI board from Japan to my nearest Pioneer Authorised Service Centre as a "gesture", under their own cost. The only catch is that I have to pay for labour charges (£50). I am contemplating whether I should still take this up against the Sales of Goods Act and try and get reimbursed for the labour charges also. 

Lets take a few steps back...Both Nick and Barry stated that the UE22 can arise from numerous issues. Yet they are now sending me over a new HDMI board...? So the issue just happens to be on the same board that the faulty DTS chips are on, and they are saying its not due to the DTS chips? eh?

As a collective, I urge EACH and EVERY ONE of YOU to hound Pioneer Customer Support till they bleed from their ears. According to them, this issue is only affecting an extremely small subset of people, so lets show them that they have a bigger problem on their plate. 

I really do think we stand a good chance of winning a class action lawsuit - we just need as many people to back us and find someone to represent us.


----------



## elliott000

Well, my sc 1527 bit the dust last night.... Ue22 for a good couple months. It ysed to fix itself after warming up in 5 minutes. last week I used the heat gun and we were good for a couple days. now shes toast, Drives me nuts because its a fulltime use rig so I hate only stereo TV audio haha. Cant even pass through and use for component switching so its unplug wires for xbox/bluray/sat whatever. 

Im bailing on pioneer and looking at a Yamaha rx-a1060 personally seeing the lack of fix possible i might try one last heat gun blast and just melt a hole right through the board and pop some capacitors. Ill post a youtube video and tag it with UE22 error fix. everyone can enjoy the destruction!


----------



## BasjeB

*Not a permanent fix, but progress maybe.*

Hi guys,

Another one here, October 2012. Some minor luck troubleshooting, but just got my audio back. Not with the first method. Initially the error was intermittent, but then came to stay. Forced an update via usb with the method below and sent Pioneer the following email. The first link contains many firmware update links for those interested. The second link is the firmware I used and edited. Sorry for the messed links. First timer limitation here. Preceded by the regular http etc, percentage marks are dots, hopefully a moderator can fix them to be clickable, as they are legit and usable.

japan%pioneerupdate%com/avr/fy12avr/FY12AVR%xml
europe%pioneerupdate%com/Wr5Ch9makajA/avr/fy12avr/avr/sel/AVR_12_0191%zip

_Dear sir/madam,

I own a 5 year old (mid 2011) VSX-LX55 that developped an UE22 error recently. Initially only the flashing error message appeared in the display at irregular times, but as of today I had no sound as the speakerchannels wouldn't come online when selecting a source. Reading up on the internet I suspected a software issue could also cause the problem. Tried a internetfirmware update but the machine said the correct version was installed. Tried a usb update with the same/installed 1-191-086-115-063 firmware, but it wouldn't accept it either, probably as it was the same version as was installed. Not knowing how the software version was identified in the machine I opened the firmwarefile in a regular text-editor on my (Mac) laptop and changed the first 1-191-086-115-063 number into 1-191-086-115-064 (just changed the last 3 in a 4), saved it to the usb stick and performed a usb firmware update with the modified file. To my slight surprise the machine accepted the modified file and performed the update succesfully. Even all the settings were retained. To my even bigger surprise the installed version still showed 1-191-086-115-063 upon checking the firmware version after the installation of the personally modified 1-191-086-115-064 file.

As I read about a lot of seemingly angry people about this error message, could you inform them on the various fora and by email that this procedure is an option ? What would also help is an option to reinstall a firmware version in the menu, as it seems to work perfectly. Maybe a future firmware update with this option included would help some people._

Unfortunately, the following morning UE22 reappeared and wouldn't go away. Also no sound. And no clicking sound from the speaker relay. After some switching (by dial and remote) or waiting 10 minutes or so, the unit would come back on and work the rest of the day with the flashing error displayed. Tuner PTY etc display appears to override the error message sometimes.

This evening I decided to try something else. After turning the machine on the flashing UE22 was displayed again, and no sound. Buttons and remote operate normally. Machine still cold. Went to the main menu and flipped to the manual MCACC setup to see if I could force the speakers online. It worked! Got sound from all channels, switch to a source and got normal sound back, alas with the annoying UE22 displayed.

Good luck y'all,

Bas.


----------



## Jason00

well,you can add me to the list as well.

Pioneer SC-57 MFD.Sept.2011


----------



## tomtastic

Update on my VSX-53. As I said before it started working again after being shelved for 14 months. After 1 month of use it is still working. So glad we're able to use it again as it was a nice AVR. I am not putting anything on top of it or on the side where there is the vent.


----------



## DaveC72

Hi all,

VSX-926 (seems to be a model specifically for BestBuy/FutureShop ?)
Manuf Date - Oct 2011
Was flashing UE33 for a long while, then finally went with the infamous UE22 and quickly went downhill from there until it wouldnt even power off.
Was in a cabinet with open back, about 8" air above it, but only 3" or so each side.
Only used it to drive 2 speakers at fairly low vol (family htpc).


----------



## mat82284

Jon S said:


> Since it appears that the failure appears to be heat related, you guys should attach heat sinks to the two TI DSPs. I have them on my unit and so far it is holding up pretty good....


Do you happen to have a photo of these TI DSP chips? 

I recently just started getting the UE22 error on my 3 year old 1522-k that i bought from costco. Manufactured in 2012 so I'm now another victim of these failures. If its heat related then it makes sense that a heat sync will be good, maybe even wiring in another fan into the receiver will help. So far i the error comes and goes and doesn't affect performance at all. Sound still comes out real nice so its probably just pre-failure but anything i can to to prevent it will be beneficial. 

I'll probably re-flow the TI chips before i add the heat sync since i have a feeling the failures are similar to the xbox 360 rrod issues they had when they needed to be re-flowed. A lot of these electronic failures are because of crappy solder being used in those days.


----------



## Jon S

mat82284 said:


> Do you happen to have a photo of these TI DSP chips?
> 
> I recently just started getting the UE22 error on my 3 year old 1522-k that i bought from costco. Manufactured in 2012 so I'm now another victim of these failures. If its heat related then it makes sense that a heat sync will be good, maybe even wiring in another fan into the receiver will help. So far i the error comes and goes and doesn't affect performance at all. Sound still comes out real nice so its probably just pre-failure but anything i can to to prevent it will be beneficial.
> 
> I'll probably re-flow the TI chips before i add the heat sync since i have a feeling the failures are similar to the xbox 360 rrod issues they had when they needed to be re-flowed. A lot of these electronic failures are because of crappy solder being used in those days.


Sadly, I replaced my SC-67 with a SC-97 so i can't help you with this. But once the UE22 error occurs, it is too late to use heat sinks.


----------



## Edllguy

Deleted.


----------



## mat82284

Edllguy said:


> Deleted.


Got an e-mail to your post with photos then they were gone before i even scene them lol. What happened?


----------



## Edllguy

mat82284 said:


> Got an e-mail to your post with photos then they were gone before i even scene them lol. What happened?


Hello mat,

Go to post number 16 at the beginning of this thread. The photos are there of where and what the TI chips look like. These are the chips that are causing havoc for all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers made in 2011 and 2012.

All the best.


----------



## mat82284

Edllguy said:


> Hello mat,
> 
> Go to post number 16 at the beginning of this thread. The photos are there of where and what the TI chips look like. These are the chips that are causing havoc for all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers made in 2011 and 2012.
> 
> All the best.


Sweet thanks! I guess I overlooked it the first time. I seen post 14 and thought it was all about the eproms.

I plan to reflow these chips, lets say this works and the error goes away, since My 1522k 9.2 receiver has pre-outs if I decided to buy external amps and run the pre outs would the unit still have a high risk of failing?

Does the anyone know if the dts chips fail because of just the hear or is the chips themselves failing? 

I figured using external amps will remove a lot of heat from inside the unit and I'm starting to think the problem is heat related since my new speakers draw a lot more power than my previous setup. I was running weak jamo speakers but upgraded to 4 Jbl studio 590's (front and rear, and I got a center) which recommended 250w but I'm only getting 170 or less from the reciever anyways at 6ohm. Ive only had this setup for a few months so these speakers definitely have the internal amp running at full blast. I figured an external amp will power these beautifully as well as possible preserve my reciever for another year or two by reducing the internal heat by now using the internal amps, then I can buy a different receiver at a later date.

After this reciever scenario I'm starting to see the advantage of having a seperate amp system.


----------



## Jon S

TI has acknowledged that the chips themselves are degenerating and failing... They claim that heat sinks does not prevent failure. I gave my SC-67 to a friend and he is using it yet (it is nearly four years old and still going strong). I have placed heat sinks on the TI DSPs so I cannot say if it helped or not. On a side note, the unit was used primarily in stereo mode which may bypass the DSP processors.


----------



## mat82284

Jon S said:


> TI has acknowledged that the chips themselves are degenerating and failing... They claim that heat sinks does not prevent failure. I gave my SC-67 to a friend and he is using it yet (it is nearly four years old and still going strong). I have placed heat sinks on the TI DSPs so I cannot say if it helped or not. On a side note, the unit was used primarily in stereo mode which may bypass the DSP processors.


I just opened up my 1522-k to see the dts chips and mine look nothing like yours. Can the UE22 error be caused by something else? Or are the dps chips not dts chips? I dont see anything labeled dsp. If im reading this thread right dsp chips are the dts chips.


----------



## Jon S

From a previous post...

_1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.
2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.
3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.
4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​_


----------



## Edllguy

mat82284 said:


> I just opened up my 1522-k to see the dts chips and mine look nothing like yours. Can the UE22 error be caused by something else? Or are the dps chips not dts chips? I dont see anything labeled dsp. If im reading this thread right dsp chips are the dts chips.


Hello mat,

You are correct. The dsp chips are the dts chips. If you open your second attached picture the TI dts chips are the 2 large size chips on the far right. They have a picture of the state of Texas with a lower case i in the center of it. Look carefully at the model number of these TI chips and then match it to the information contained in *post 100*. It explains everything in detail and was this threads "slam dunk" in diagnosing the cause of the dreaded UE22 Error.

Just my opinion but I feel that one of the reasons that Pioneer Electronics had trouble being sold off, if you follow the history just before it was sold, was the huge liability exposure with the defective TI chips and possibly other reasons that we may never know.


----------



## mat82284

Jon S said:


> From a previous post...
> 
> _1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.
> 2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk. In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13. The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives.
> 3. The second notification came out on 12/18/2012. PCN#20121114000 Product Withdrawal/Discontinuance Notification C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, AM17x, and DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family informing TI's customers of the discontinuance of production due to the Premature Aging issue on revisions B and C of the DSP devices. The B in D810K013BZKB400 (9th character from left) and the C in D808K013CPTP400 are the revisions referred to in the PCN. According to TI's records at yearend 2012, these devices were purchased by their customers in past 24 months (2011-2012). The PCN strongly encouraged customers to switch to Revision D as soon as possible. The tables in the attachments to the PCN listed the affected devices and the corresponding replacement devices. Again, the part numbers are in Table 4.
> 4. Pioneer receiver series 70 (SC-75, 77, 79), and those manufactured starting 2013 have all been fitted with improved DSP chips. Pioneer model SC-75, 77 and 79 for instance have revision D DSPs (part number D808K013DPTP400) and model SC-85 has DSP D808K013DPTP456. To date, I have yet to read a report of a Pioneer model with this DSP chip that has failed due to the UE22 error.​_


Welp, now that its back together i cant look at the chip details unless my photo captured it. 

I went ahead and reflowed both of those chips. I re-flowed just the legs using my dialed in soldering/hot air machine. I used a tiny adapter to only blow air out of 1mm of tube which allowed me to focus the 400c heat on the legs. I held the hot air for about 3-5 seconds and noticed it getting shinny (good indicator that its re-flowed) then i held it for a few more seconds and moved along the chip repeating the the entire chip. Then i threw on 3MM thick silicone thermal pads that i had left over hanging around to help protect against the heat. I wished that i had some heat sinks to use with thermal pads, but i didn't have any on hand so im just letting them sit on top. Since these are not cpu's I'm not really worried about the need for a heat sync the pads should do well to protect against heat, but ill definitely order up some matching head syncs to get on hand the next time i need to dig into it again. 

Before the fix the error would appear instantly when turning on the receiver , or warm and wouldn't ever disappear. I even tried re-flashing the bios and after it successfully updated the error instantly popped backup. I even tried unplugging it all night and the same thing happened instant ue22. Even-though the error popped up It still played audio perfectly fine, even DTS Blu-rays still sounded great.

So far after the re-flow the results are good, no error, no ue22 blinking on the front anymore and it still sounds great. I also went ahead and changed the power cord while i was at it since i had an extra one that i bought and never used. I doubt that was a problem, but it didnt hurt to change it too. I attached a photo of the pads that i added, looks kinda funny without heat sinks ontop but ive seen this done on alot of electronics before too. 

I'm crossing my fingers, but hopefully the error stays away


----------



## mat82284

Edllguy said:


> Hello mat,
> 
> You are correct. The dsp chips are the dts chips. If you open your second attached picture the TI dts chips are the 2 large size chips on the far right. They have a picture of the state of Texas with a lower case i in the center of it. Look carefully at the model number of these TI chips and then match it to the information contained in *post 100*. It explains everything in detail and was this threads "slam dunk" in diagnosing the cause of the dreaded UE22 Error.
> 
> Just my opinion but I feel that one of the reasons that Pioneer Electronics had trouble being sold off, if you follow the history just before it was sold, was the huge liability exposure with the defective TI chips and possibly other reasons that we may never know.


My unit has an october 2012 manufacturing so I'll give it a look and see if i can recognize the part number since its already back together and working again im not going to open it up to check. Thankfully the photo caught the part numbers, so ill have to compare them.

Edit: Looks like i have D808K013CPTP400 which is listed as the pre-mature failing chips. Great. This is terrible, at least its fixed for now but this sucks, i bet pioneer doesn't sell this replacement board to regular people do they?

I found a link in a pdf that shows the chip model and it states premature failure on the list. Looks like ill be sending pioneer an e-mail to see if they will send a replacement board for me since its detailed and listed as defective.

https://media.digikey.com/pdf/PCNs/Texas Instruments/PCN20121114000_Obs.pdf


----------



## Edllguy

mat82284 said:


> My unit has an october 2012 manufacturing so I'll give it a look and see if i can recognize the part number since its already back together and working again im not going to open it up to check. Thankfully the photo caught the part numbers, so ill have to compare them.
> 
> Edit: Looks like i have D808K013CPTP400 which is listed as the pre-mature failing chips. Great. This is terrible, at least its fixed for now but this sucks, i bet pioneer doesn't sell this replacement board to regular people do they?
> 
> I found a link in a pdf that shows the chip model and it states premature failure on the list. Looks like ill be sending pioneer an e-mail to see if they will send a replacement board for me since its detailed and listed as defective.
> 
> https://media.digikey.com/pdf/PCNs/Texas Instruments/PCN20121114000_Obs.pdf


I have heard that the replacement boards are hard to find and are back ordered for many months. However, even if you found a replacement board its going to fail again and this is why Pioneer Service centres are recommending to affected owners that its not worth replacing if not covered under warranty.

All the best.


----------



## mat82284

Edllguy said:


> I have heard that the replacement boards are hard to find and are back ordered for many months. However, even if you found a replacement board its going to fail again and this is why Pioneer Service centres are recommending to affected owners that its not worth replacing if not covered under warranty.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks, If they send it to me for free or have it repaired for free then i wont complain and if i can get another few years out of the receiver then ill at least be happy. I sent a long detailed e-mail to them showing them a photo of the chips, part numbers links to the pre-mature chips and asked them politely to see if they will fix the problem by sending me a new board, getting it repaired or even a fair amount offering trade in credit to purchase a new one. 

I'll update the thread when i hear back, knowing them probably a week or two lol. Hopefully my error stays away for now though!


----------



## mat82284

So far nothing from pioneer (didn't expect a fast response anyways) I'm actually more surprised that i apparently fixed the receiver. Ive been stress testing it alot since i fixed it. So far ive watched about 5 movies and left my music playing on extended stereo at around -30db when im at home not watching tv. It was probably about 8 hours or so of music over the course of the two days since i fixed it and even a few this morning. 

Cold solder joints are definitely a problem and if they go on not fixed they can damage the chip. Hopefully by fixing it i gave it another year or two of life. I guess i'm also lucky since my chip was attached by legs instead of most of the chips being attached by pure solder balls which are prone to colder solder joints alot more and can be harder to fix (to much heat on reflow can cause the balls to move and join together which then destroys the chip if you turn it on) If you know that this happened and didn't attempt to turn it on you can repair it by removing the chip and reballing it, but thats alot of work even for someone who knows what their doing. A reflow station would be best for something like that. 

Hopefully my success helps those who are brave enough to try and have nothing to loose gives it a go. Non-lead solder's melting point is 188C/370f so if you use a heat gun be cautious as those are not temperature controlled and the air flow also isn't contorted (to fast or covering to much area) you'll have a much higher chance of melting the solder balls to where they join or destroying the chip from to much heat. Even if you have legs id recommend buying a small soldering station with a heat gun attachment for more precise control. 

Another option is to take the board out, and do full board reflow in the oven. This isnt that hard and the heat is evenly distributed so you can be more precise and in control. there are Lots of youtube videos on how to do a successful oven relfow, the biggest issue people have is not properly covering up all the things that cant get to hot like (capacitors (they explode), and pretty much all plastic connections). Those are just some helpful tips for anyone in the future who decides to tackle this problem head on.


----------



## AVguy_midwest

Adding myself to the list, regrettably. 
Model SC-65 Elite
MFD December - 2012

The error goes away when I power cycle the receiver but seems to creep back and impacts all the of HDMI inputs. Audio goes out, etc.. 

Like many of you, I'm far out of warranty but Pioneer/Onkyo are looking into what they can "do to help" and I'm waiting to hear back.


----------



## Edllguy

AVguy_midwest said:


> Adding myself to the list, regrettably.
> Model SC-65 Elite
> MFD December - 2012
> 
> The error goes away when I power cycle the receiver but seems to creep back and impacts all the of HDMI inputs. Audio goes out, etc..
> 
> Like many of you, I'm far out of warranty but Pioneer/Onkyo are looking into what they can "do to help" and I'm waiting to hear back.


Hello AVguy,

Welcome to AVS forum. 

Keep us updated on Pioneers response.

All the best.


----------



## Leskyluke

Stumbled across this, I was hoping it was a simple reset.... way to depress a guy

SC LX86, MFD December 2012
UE22 code 25/7/16

No sound, tried to update firmware both ways - no go, master reset - made the error go away but still no sound.
Just one heavy, expensive HDMI switch right now.

Man... I even went to trouble mounting pc fans (powered by the usb) over the grill to blow air over the circuitry and altering the cabinet at the rear to allow more airflow - Trying to protect the investment as I spent so much on this receiver at the time.


----------



## mat82284

Leskyluke said:


> Stumbled across this, I was hoping it was a simple reset.... way to depress a guy
> 
> SC LX86, MFD December 2012
> UE22 code 25/7/16
> 
> No sound, tried to update firmware both ways - no go, master reset - made the error go away but still no sound.
> Just one heavy, expensive HDMI switch right now.
> 
> Man... I even went to trouble mounting pc fans (powered by the usb) over the grill to blow air over the circuitry and altering the cabinet at the rear to allow more airflow - Trying to protect the investment as I spent so much on this receiver at the time.


Wow this sucks i know exactly how you feel, it happened to me last week. Pioneer really needs to help everyone with these issues but im pretty sure unless you find a way to get talk to someone with actual power nothing will happen. I sent them an e-mail and still no reply. I guess calling is the only option. 

I actually fixed my receiver by reflowing the dts chips. Its been working great and the error never came back. If you have the time and equipment and feel like giving it a go you really have nothing to loose but the time it takes to attempt a reflow. If you've never done it watch alot of youtube videos since reflowing can be complicated depending on the chip. 

I was lucky and had the dts chip with the legs, but the dts chips with the balls are way more sensitive. With those chips you have to heat the solder up to the point it just reaches melting then stop, if you go to high then the balls will move around and cause connections where there shouldn't be and if it happens to combine a power/ground the chip will be blown along with other parts of the board. 

I looked up your model on post 100 and it shows that your chip is the one with the balls on it so a reflow will be harder, but not impossible. Id suggest a re-work station for better precise heat if you want to attempt it. 

Here's the main part from that post. 



nulland said:


> 1. The Digital Signal Processors installed in the affected receivers have part numbers D810K013BZKB400 (Elite SC-55, 57, LX-85; VSX-52, 53, 1021-K, 1121-K, 2021-K61, 63, 1222-K) 65, 1522, 67, 68) and D808K013CPTP400 (Elite SC-61, 63, 65, 67, 68, 1222-K, 1522-K; VSX-60). High end receiver models have two of these chips, one for SD and the other for HD processing. Also noted in an earlier post, these chips were manufactured by Texas Instruments (TI), possibly in 2011-2012.​





AVguy_midwest said:


> Adding myself to the list, regrettably.
> Model SC-65 Elite
> MFD December - 2012
> 
> The error goes away when I power cycle the receiver but seems to creep back and impacts all the of HDMI inputs. Audio goes out, etc..
> 
> Like many of you, I'm far out of warranty but Pioneer/Onkyo are looking into what they can "do to help" and I'm waiting to hear back.


Your SC 65 appears to have the same chip i did which has the legs so a reflow will be alot easier. If you dont have a heat gun, get one a blow dryer will not work . I'd also suggest some foil backing tape. This will help with the wide spread heat to not damage near by components/plastic parts. For about double the price of a heat gun you can little more you can get something with more precision Soldering/hot air rework station


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I would like to add some information to the thread.
I recently got SC-67 with flashing UE22 and I want to work on it.
After checking all power rails to 2 DSP chips and SPI flash roms, all are fine. I then checked CLK signals for DSP's and SPIs and found nothing abnormal.
I decided to dump out 2 SPI flashes, they use 16Mbit (2MB) for 1stDSP and 8Mbit for 2ndDSP.
Firmware on both chips are encrypted though, like Onkyo, so nothing would be able to touch.
Finally, I decided to replace both SPI flashes with new ones but the same 16Mbit.
Turn receiver back on, new message appears "Please wait..." in stead flashing UE22 as before I changed SPI flashes.
I did factory reset and no more UE22 flashing. I am running it to testing now.


----------



## AVguy_midwest

mat82284 said:


> .....
> 
> Your SC 65 appears to have the same chip i did which has the legs so a reflow will be alot easier. If you dont have a heat gun, get one a blow dryer will not work . I'd also suggest some foil backing tape. This will help with the wide spread heat to not damage near by components/plastic parts. For about double the price of a heat gun you can little more you can get something with more precision


Thanks for the info! I will definitely try that if Pioneer doesn't "help me out" on this. It's been a week and a half and I haven't heard back. Strangely, I powered cycled it again and now the flashing UE22 error has gone away. If the issue is in fact related to the chip then I would imagine it will inevitably come back.


----------



## laceyboy

I thought I would share some opinions.
I recently got SC-67 with UE22 flashing. In manual, it says DSP firmware error.
I re-flashed DSP firmware using flashing tools and even replaced DSP firmware chips, UE22 still comes back after few hours.
However, when I go to firmware update menu, I noticed DSP firmware version is displayed except BridgeCo firmware (last 3 digits) is not. It is showing [***] instead version number after about 45 seconds as normal.
I found BridgeCo chip is now SMSC D860. This is BGA chip.
I decided to reflow it using professional reflow machine.
Once done, BridgeCo firmware version is now displayed after around 45 seconds. I was able to update firmware. It won't let you update if BridgeCo firmware version not showing.


----------



## M Code

laceyboy said:


> I thought I would share some opinions.
> I recently got SC-67 with UE22 flashing. In manual, it says DSP firmware error.
> I re-flashed DSP firmware using flashing tools and even replaced DSP firmware chips, UE22 still comes back after few hours.
> However, when I go to firmware update menu, I noticed DSP firmware version is displayed except BridgeCo firmware (last 3 digits) is not. It is showing [***] instead version number after about 45 seconds as normal.
> I found BridgeCo chip is now SMSC D860. This is BGA chip.
> I decided to reflow it using professional reflow machine.
> Once done, BridgeCo firmware version is now displayed after around 45 seconds. I was able to update firmware. It won't let you update if BridgeCo firmware version not showing.



Pls clarify for..
*1.* DSP firmware chips
Are U referring to the (2) TI DSP chips?
*2.* BridgeCo chip
This functions for the internet connectivity, How is it connected with the audio TI DSP chips?

Thanx.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## laceyboy

No, it is 2 SPI flash rom chips, not DSP chips.
BridgeCo chip is not for just internet function. It is also OSD software processor and runs off nand flash chip.
In this case with SC-67, DSP chips are not BGA, so I would doubt it and further more, DSP firmware is showing up except BridgeCo, so I would think there would be problem with BridgeCo chip.


M Code said:


> Pls clarify for..
> *1.* DSP firmware chips
> Are U referring to the (2) TI DSP chips?
> *2.* BridgeCo chip
> This functions for the internet connectivity, How is it connected with the audio TI DSP chips?
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> Just my $0.02...


----------



## laceyboy

Someone here with UE22 flashing if you can see DSP firmware version and BridgeCo firmware version.


----------



## mat82284

laceyboy said:


> Someone here with UE22 flashing if you can see DSP firmware version and BridgeCo firmware version.


Id help, but i havnt had the UE22 code come back since i re-flowed the dts chips on my receiver.


----------



## laceyboy

mat82284 said:


> Id help, but i havnt had the UE22 code come back since i re-flowed the dts chips on my receiver.


If you have BridgeCo firmware shown up, your unit may be OK.
Since pioneer used different dsp chips, either pin array or bga, so in most cases, bga chips failed if they did not use proper temperature profile for joint balls and devices.
There were so many recalls from all over the places including laptops because of this.
Reflow bga chips is quick fix and most of the times it fixes problem but you need a proper reflow. Joint balls need to be completely melt at around 225 celsius degree. Otherwise, problem will come back.


----------



## tomtastic

UE22 started flashing again yesterday. Made it since June 17th when I pulled it off shelf. It is still fully functionally for now. Before the audio didn't work. I suppose it's just a matter of days again.


----------



## kmanglos

*Sc-63*

My SC-63 Non Elite Pioneer died in May. Purchase in June 2013 unknown MFD. I've been trying to get board from Onkyo but I keep getting told it's on order - now maybe September 2016. So should get it or get a refund from Repair shop?

Any word on class action? 

Thx for great info - sorry it wasn't known years ago.

Any idea on a $400 AVR Receiver replacement-don't need zones or 7.x

Thx

Kurt in CA


----------



## M Code

Whats the latest for the class action litigation??
Has this been filed yet??
Be advised that depending upon which state the filing takes place many states have a limit of just _2 years..._

Here is a link showing the limit by state..

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/statute-of-limitations-state-laws-chart-29941.html

Just my $0.02...


----------



## AVguy_midwest

*Onkyo/Pioneer Service Desk*

I recently reported on this thread that my Elite SC-65 from Dec '12 began flashing the UE22 error. Similar to many others, this was clearly on the path to a systemic failure as my HDMI ports stopped functioning correctly and the speakers stopped working. I previously mentioned I had an open case with Onkyo regarding the matter to find out what choices I had 2 years after the warranty officially expired.

I had to hassle them some more but eventually a supervisor got back with me and stated that since they were able to find parts, they would repair the unit under a "one time accommodation for warranty repairs" and this work is in progress at no cost to me.

I encourage anyone one reading this with the UE22 error to contact their Service Department and force the issue. There is no reason I would be the only one to receive this treatment. 

I believe the whole mainboard is being replaced which has an updated DTS chip soldered on.


----------



## tomtastic

I called last year and they gave me the number of the closest repair shop. I boxed it up and shelved it. It's working again, but I don't know for how long. Out of warranty, they are not obligated to repair so I would not expect them to fix.

Mine started flashing the UE22 again for a couple of days, the audio continued to work as well as everything else and now the error msg is gone once again. Still functioning. Such a bizarre issue.

This will hurt Pioneer customer relations pretty hard as many have indicated they will not replace their defective units with another Pioneer unit. Too bad Pioneer didn't take care of this.


----------



## Jaeden09

laceyboy said:


> Someone here with UE22 flashing if you can see DSP firmware version and BridgeCo firmware version.


My SC-1222-K started flashing UE22 last night. I did the steps in the photo and my code is reading: 1-189084017***

Left it on there for a minute or two, and the *** never went away. Mine seemed to fail pretty quickly. The sound freaked out two days ago, and I noticed everything was in stereo after that, no longer in DTS. Then last night the code came up on the receiver's display. 

What have people done in regards to contacting Pioneer? Seems like a lot of mixed results.


----------



## tomtastic

Call their service number and complain. Let them know you will not be buying another Pioneer product.

My unit the error msg will pop up from time to time and then go away. Audio continues to work, so I don't know. When it dies (again), I'm just going to shelve it and get something else.


----------



## laceyboy

Jaeden09 said:


> My SC-1222-K started flashing UE22 last night. I did the steps in the photo and my code is reading: 1-189084017***
> 
> Left it on there for a minute or two, and the *** never went away. Mine seemed to fail pretty quickly. The sound freaked out two days ago, and I noticed everything was in stereo after that, no longer in DTS. Then last night the code came up on the receiver's display.
> 
> What have people done in regards to contacting Pioneer? Seems like a lot of mixed results.


I got exactly the same this issue. It is bridgeco chippy issue. I reflowed this chip and no more ue22.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

So, is this a done deal? Time to throw out this beautiful receiver that doesn't have one single scratch on it but does nothing but flash an error message? I've kept it hoping that some fix would become available but I've only seen more and more people saying they join those with dead receivers.

What a shame... what a waste. This just keeps happening with modern Chinese hardware.


----------



## DustyB13

*Onkyo Doesn't Care About Elite*

I have two faulty SC-55s now removed from clients' systems. I contacted Elite and went back and forth for at least two months. They acknowledged the problem and said they wouldn't do anything about it. One client replaced the receiver with another brand, the other client is mad at me because of this and Ive lost his business. Since the Onkyo takeover they have released their competent support people. All the quality personnel are leaving as are the rep firms I deal with. It's a shame because Elite used to be a high quality product. I won't sell their product any more and have never been an Onkyo person. Shifted my go to brand to Marantz.


----------



## DustyB13

voopy said:


> So, is this a done deal? Time to throw out this beautiful receiver that doesn't have one single scratch on it but does nothing but flash an error message? I've kept it hoping that some fix would become available but I've only seen more and more people saying they join those with dead receivers.
> 
> What a shame... what a waste. This just keeps happening with modern Chinese hardware.


If you want to spend the $800+ for the board and what ever the labor will be you can have it repaired. More cost effective to buy a new piece, unfortunately.


----------



## voopy

Figured I'd ask one last time since it's been sitting on a shelf and sometimes, folks come up with ways of repairing the aord yourself which I could do depending on tools needed.

If there is nothing left then I guess this beautiful machine goes into the trash next Wed. Unbelievable.


----------



## voopy

Since there will be no class action suit or repairs by Pioneer, I do have at least one last suggestion if anyone is interested. 

I suggest that someone write a very enticing, not overly technical article about what we've all suffered. 
Once the article is done, I suggest a drive for funds from as many as are interested who have been affected.
Then, use those funds to promote on Facebook for example, how we have all suffered at the hands of Pioneer and others and are tired of Chinese garbage that has a built in life span and always a way out of replacement/repair for the masses. 

We really should raise a ton of awareness and stop this insane practice. I cannot even imagine how many others are suffering dead machines after only a few years of use. Even as my Pioneer died and I found this thread, a Panasonic projector with only three years on it died for no obvious reason within a week of the other. That's another post in these forums.

This is simply not fair to consumers.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please correct me if I'm wrong mods.
I would like to offer first 10 members here to fix the board for FREE. All you need is removing hdmi board and pay shipping back and forth.
Before removing hdmi board, let me know what you see in firmware version.
For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please correct me if I'm wrong mods.
> I would like to offer first 10 members here to fix the board for FREE. All you need is removing hdmi board and pay shipping back and forth.
> Before removing hdmi board, let me know what you see in firmware version.
> For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Wow, I'd love to take you up on this. Count me in please and I am happy to pay a fee of some kind for your time.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I would like to make it official and I hope I can give a little help to the forum as I did over the other.
If you have questions for me, just ask here or pm me.
Let me know if guys want me to post my address here or in pm.


Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> I would like to make it official and I hope I can give a little help to the forum as I did over the other.
> If you have questions for me, just ask here or pm me.
> Let me know if guys want me to post my address here or in pm.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


I would suggest a PM to be honest. Just compile your list in the post so everyone knows when you have the first 10. If you get more, I suggest you offer the service at a reasonable fee.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Of course, I won't take an arm and leg 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

It is odd that I am the only one responding yet? Will shipping be to USA or somewhere else?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I'm in Lacey WA

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

It's just Monday, so everybody go to work already.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> It's just Monday, so everybody go to work already.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Good point. So, to help me and others, might you have an image or images or a section of manual showing what you need removed and sent? you mention the HDMI board but I thought the problem was with the main board? Are we talking about the same receiver. 

In my case, it's the VSX-1121.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> Good point. So, to help me and others, might you have an image or images or a section of manual showing what you need removed and sent? you mention the HDMI board but I thought the problem was with the main board? Are we talking about the same receiver.
> 
> In my case, it's the VSX-1121.


Main board is actually HDMI board. They placed all controller and processor on this board.
Usually, to remove this board, you need to remove all screws on the back which hold the board and their may be screw to hold this board with a vertical board inside.
Be carefull when unplug it from vertical boards and disconnect cables.
Please remark where connectors go, so you know when you plug it back but don't worry, I can help on this one later if needed.


Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> Main board is actually HDMI board. They placed all controller and processor on this board.
> Usually, to remove this board, you need to remove all screws on the back which hold the board and their may be screw to hold this board with a vertical board inside.
> Be carefull when unplug it from vertical boards and disconnect cables.
> Please remark where connectors go, so you know when you plug it back but don't worry, I can help on this one later if needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Wasn't hard to remove but having to touch it so much, pulling here and there does have me concerned that it might get damaged.

Anyhow, I'll send it out today or tomorrow to the address in PM. Hopefully, this repairs the unit and we can tell everyone in this thread about you .


----------



## laceyboy

I know remoing it would not be easy sometimes but it saves you on shipping cost.
Tip for removing, you can use a flat head hard plastic and place to the edge of the board close to connectors and twist it. This prevents damaging to the boards.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please correct me if I'm wrong mods.
> I would like to offer first 10 members here to fix the board for FREE. All you need is removing hdmi board and pay shipping back and forth.
> Before removing hdmi board, let me know what you see in firmware version.
> For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


You might want to post an update showing how many have taken you up on it so others know when you've found your first 10.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I will post a picture to show how to unplug a connector safely

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Finally found a box. Mine is on the way tomorrow. Count me as number one I guess


----------



## voopy

I guess everyone is waiting to see how it goes with mine first? Either way, it's been sent.


----------



## Edllguy

voopy said:


> I guess everyone is waiting to see how it goes with mine first? Either way, it's been sent.


Yes, please let us know the outcome. It sounds very promising and just may be the solution we have all been waiting for since Onkyo/Pioneer has been silent to date.

Thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Just a tip how to unplug connectors and avoid damage to the boards.
Use a flat head screw driver (hard plastic preferred), insert it to the gap between 2 boards and turn the screw driver.
With long connector, you should do it on both sides of the connector.


----------



## tomtastic

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please correct me if I'm wrong mods.
> I would like to offer first 10 members here to fix the board for FREE. All you need is removing hdmi board and pay shipping back and forth.
> Before removing hdmi board, let me know what you see in firmware version.
> For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Are you doing the reflow process or is there some firmware upgrading as well? We have a hot air station so we could do the work on mine here but if it's more involved I might send it out. I have a VSX-53. It flashes the UE22, but sound still works most of the time. Occasionally when it's turned on the sound is off, but turning it off then back on it works again. It actually went out in early 2015, shelved it for a year and then checked it again and found it was working once more, but it's slowly dying again. I expect at some point I won't have sound at all on it again.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Reflow might fix the problem, but it may also come back at anytime. The chips at least need to be reball though replace with a new one would be the best.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Anh Nguyen said:


> Reflow might fix the problem, but it may also come back at anytime. The chips at least need to be reball though replace with a new one would be the best.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


Hello Anh Nguyen,

Welcome to AVS forum and thank you for your offer of assistance. 

This community thread welcomes those with knowledge of the UE-22 Error and solutions to fix it.

What should have been Onkyo/Pioneers problem to fix has now turned into a global search to find our own solution. Unfortunately Onkyo/Pioneer has abandoned their customers globally and as a result of this we have to resort to information sharing to get the satisfaction we want. 

If it takes reverse engineering or a technical repair discovery that can be replicated many times over that solves the UE-22 Error issue than I'm in.

Coming from a non-technical background, is this fix temporary or permanent?

Some details would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Semenick

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please correct me if I'm wrong mods.
> I would like to offer first 10 members here to fix the board for FREE. All you need is removing hdmi board and pay shipping back and forth.
> Before removing hdmi board, let me know what you see in firmware version.
> For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk



Hi Anh,

I have a model /VSX-1126 with the dreaded error. I'd be happy to send you the board for testing/repair, and any knowledge you can get from it, (different boards/revisions/causes)..

Please PM or msg the address you'd like it shipped to, and I'll happily send it and report back.

Jim


----------



## Jim Semenick

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, so please correct me if I'm wrong mods.
> I would like to offer first 10 members here to fix the board for FREE. All you need is removing hdmi board and pay shipping back and forth.
> Before removing hdmi board, let me know what you see in firmware version.
> For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk



Hi Anh,

I have a model /VSX-1126 with the dreaded error. I'd be happy to send you the board for testing/repair, and any knowledge you can get from it, (different boards/revisions/causes)..

Please PM or msg the address you'd like it shipped to, and I'll happily send it and report back.

Jim


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jim Semenick said:


> Hi Anh,
> 
> I have a model /VSX-1126 with the dreaded error. I'd be happy to send you the board for testing/repair, and any knowledge you can get from it, (different boards/revisions/causes)..
> 
> Please PM or msg the address you'd like it shipped to, and I'll happily send it and report back.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim, I sent you a message. 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Anh Nguyen said:


> Reflow might fix the problem, but it may also come back at anytime. The chips at least need to be reball though replace with a new one would be the best.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


So are you replacing the DSP/DTS chips?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I'm not replacing it now because we need to find out what is the root cause. Even though there is one message UE22 but Pioneer has different designs, software and using different chips on their receivers, so the cause of UE22 would be different and Pioneer may not even know what was the cause as you know they did not take it seriously. That's my opinion. 
To me, I'm just using my experience to narrow down and hope to find the problem on each specific model.
All you know about UE22 is from what they said in service manual that relates to DSP in general. 
If you know anything else to help us, you can shed some light here for us. Together, we can make it works.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaeden09

So, I tried to reflow it tonight using my friends reflow station and wasn't sure which chip is which, so I reflowed the two I thought would be. Reran the diagnostic step listed on the last page, and now my bridgeco is showing a code, but my DSP isn't. So I now have the opposite of what I had before... Does anyone know which chip on the SC-1222-K is the DSP chip?


----------



## tomtastic

Jaeden09 said:


> Does anyone know which chip on the SC-1222-K is the DSP chip?


Just remembering from previous posts here, someone said the DTS was the DSP, but it was likely on a different model.

My VSX-53 doesn't want to die, flashes UE22 but sound still works. A few times I haven't been able to get sound and then shutting off and turning back on or changing inputs seems to fix. I may wait until something permanent happens again.


----------



## Jaeden09

tomtastic said:


> Jaeden09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know which chip on the SC-1222-K is the DSP chip?
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembering from previous posts here, someone said the DTS was the DSP, but it was likely on a different model.
> 
> My VSX-53 doesn't want to die, flashes UE22 but sound still works. A few times I haven't been able to get sound and then shutting off and turning back on or changing inputs seems to fix. I may wait until something permanent happens again.
Click to expand...

That's what I was assuming as well, but I've reflowed it a couple times with no avail.  Still showing 1-189084***152. Looks like I fixed one and borked the other.


----------



## Jim Semenick

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm not replacing it now because we need to find out what is the root cause. Even though there is one message UE22 but Pioneer has different designs, software and using different chips on their receivers, so the cause of UE22 would be different and Pioneer may not even know what was the cause as you know they did not take it seriously. That's my opinion.
> To me, I'm just using my experience to narrow down and hope to find the problem on each specific model.
> All you know about UE22 is from what they said in service manual that relates to DSP in general.
> If you know anything else to help us, you can shed some light here for us. Together, we can make it works.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Thanks Anh for your help.. 

I put my board in the mail yesterday. 

My Post count is too low to allow me to respond to your PMs, but drop me a line anyway, and I'll respond here.

In the meantime, my receiver makes a great doorstop!

Jim


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jaeden09 said:


> So, I tried to reflow it tonight using my friends reflow station and wasn't sure which chip is which, so I reflowed the two I thought would be. Reran the diagnostic step listed on the last page, and now my bridgeco is showing a code, but my DSP isn't. So I now have the opposite of what I had before... Does anyone know which chip on the SC-1222-K is the DSP chip?


Hi,

The big TI chip in your second photo marked D808 is DSP chip.
This is an older version. Newer version is D830 companions with D810.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jim Semenick said:


> Thanks Anh for your help..
> 
> I put my board in the mail yesterday.
> 
> My Post count is too low to allow me to respond to your PMs, but drop me a line anyway, and I'll respond here.
> 
> In the meantime, my receiver makes a great doorstop!
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim,

I will watch out for your board.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejana

Anh Nguyen said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I will watch out for your board.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Having the same ue22 error on my VSX-53, sound works, off and on fixes but the flashing message drives me crazy. 
I'll send you a PM.
Thanks,
Mike Schmidt


----------



## tomtastic

Has anyone tried turning unit on and off while powering down HDMI source? I've been doing this combination and audio will eventually work. I'm wondering if I could have done this back in 2015 when I just shelved the AVR and gave up on it. It flashes UE22 all the time now but I can eventually get audio to work, just have to power it down and up until it catches the signal. Maybe this is more an HDMI issue? Or maybe it's the chip, idk. I'm considering leaving the unit on (turning power saver off) and see what happens. This would rule out HDMI switching problems. The thing that I do notice is that it takes a really long time to switch inputs. It will be connected to my Mac Mini and I will switch to Directv and the image will hang on the screen much longer than it used to or compared to my newer SC-82. Just some observations.


----------



## tomtastic

mikejana said:


> Having the same ue22 error on my VSX-53, sound works, off and on fixes but the flashing message drives me crazy.
> I'll send you a PM.
> Thanks,
> Mike Schmidt


Just noticed your post, I've got same unit and turning on/off is working for me, yes mine is constantly flashing UE22 now.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tomtastic said:


> Has anyone tried turning unit on and off while powering down HDMI source? I've been doing this combination and audio will eventually work. I'm wondering if I could have done this back in 2015 when I just shelved the AVR and gave up on it. It flashes UE22 all the time now but I can eventually get audio to work, just have to power it down and up until it catches the signal. Maybe this is more an HDMI issue? Or maybe it's the chip, idk. I'm considering leaving the unit on (turning power saver off) and see what happens. This would rule out HDMI switching problems. The thing that I do notice is that it takes a really long time to switch inputs. It will be connected to my Mac Mini and I will switch to Directv and the image will hang on the screen much longer than it used to or compared to my newer SC-82. Just some observations.


If it was hdmi issue, then analog inputs should have been working since hdmi is digital source for audio.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

I don't think I've ever tested with analog inputs only HDMI. I'll have to try it and see.


----------



## Goalline

Anh, would you like an SC-67 board?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Goalline said:


> Ahn, would you like an SC-67 board?


Yes,I just fixed mine.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goalline

Sending it. Let me know where I should send it. Also, some help and instructions removing the board would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I have sent you PM for address.
About removing the board, SC67 connected to 4 small vertical boards, 2 on the side and 2 at the middle.
Remove all screws that secure HDMI board. Then carefully unplug all connectors from 4 vertical boards.
Use a flat head like screwdriver, but hard plastic would be the best to avoid damage to the board. Look at my previous photo above for your reference.


Goalline said:


> Sending it. Let me know where I should send it. Also, some help and instructions removing the board would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mikejana

Okay, it went south last night. Took several resets just to get the audio back.

Recommendations for replacement or repair, this vsx-53 really was perfect when it worked.

Thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

mikejana said:


> Okay, it went south last night. Took several resets just to get the audio back.
> 
> Recommendations for replacement or repair, this vsx-53 really was perfect when it worked.
> 
> Thanks


It's up to you. You can send to me for repair for free. You only pay for shipping back and forth.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## 805d

Hi guys, are there any news on this issue? I first got the error 2 months ago and has been unplugged since...


----------



## Ddeele

My trusty VSX-1121 (Sept 2011 - firmware 1-204-087-119-093) is having the issue now also. It has always sat on a dedicated shelf in the open, so no excessive heat issues. It happened first a couple of weeks ago, and a simple reset got rid of it. The second time it took quite a bit of fiddling about to get it to reset, but it's alive again for the moment.

Ahn, do you think your repair would apply to this model also?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Ddeele said:


> My trusty VSX-1121 (Sept 2011 - firmware 1-204-087-119-093) is having the issue now also. It has always sat on a dedicated shelf in the open, so no excessive heat issues. It happened first a couple of weeks ago, and a simple reset got rid of it. The second time it took quite a bit of fiddling about to get it to reset, but it's alive again for the moment.
> 
> Ahn, do you think your repair would apply to this model also?


I am working on vsx-1121 for @voopy here on the board. Just give me few more days.


----------



## tunage

Anh Nguyen said:


> I am working on vsx-1121 for @voopy here on the board. Just give me few more days.


My VSX-1121, purchased 10/2011 just started flashing the UE22 message. I still have audio. I have had issues in the past where the HDMI would get messed up and I unplugged my HTPC to get that issue resolved. Would like to know the results of @voopy's vsx-1121 please. Thanks.


----------



## nemec3rd

*Sc-65 ue22*

I have been having the UE22 error on my SC-65 for about 6 months now and learned about the heat gun method from this forum to keep going. My last fix lasted a little over a month after leaving the cover off but I'm pretty sick of it now. It always shows up at the worst time.

I am now researching a replacement receiver. I just bough a 4k TV and discovered the 4k pass through on the SC-65 does not support 4k at 60Hz. 

Anh are you replacing the IC Chips for the repair? I think that's the only robust fix or a replacement board with upgraded chip.

I wanted to check in on the thread one last time before I drop some cash.

Nemec


----------



## Jim Semenick

Anh Nguyen said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I will watch out for your board.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk



Hi Anh,

When i sent my board, I was completely unaware how much any kind of return shipping would be, and if you had to pay anything on receipt, as I'm in Canada.

Please let me how much this would be with repair and shipping, and I'll drop a pre-paid gift card/credit card/etc into the mail for you.. unless you want Canadian cash, which is doubtful.. 

I want to make sure you're taken care of, and on behalf of everybody here I want to throw out a big Thank You!


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I have a new update to the progress.  @voopy's board is now working and I am testing, playing some songs now.


----------



## Ddeele

Anh Nguyen said:


> I have a new update to the progress.  @voopy's board is now working and I am testing, playing some songs now.


Yay. My VSX-1121 still has audio, but it's flashing UE22 full time now. Anybody want to start a pool for when it dies?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Ddeele said:


> Yay. My VSX-1121 still has audio, but it's flashing UE22 full time now. Anybody want to start a pool for when it dies?


You can try pressing power button while holding arrow up button, you will see firmware version and know if any * displayed instead numbers.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## majik655

Anh Nguyen said:


> You can try pressing power button while holding arrow up button, you will see firmware version and know if any * displayed instead numbers.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Anh,
I am new to the forum and can not private message you yet because of post count below 15.

I wonder if you can still help me out or private message me? I would like to take you up on your offer to fix our UE22 error on our Pioneer SC-65 .

Please respond if you can help, even if I am not one of the first 10 are you still offering the repair?

Thank you!


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tunage said:


> My VSX-1121, purchased 10/2011 just started flashing the UE22 message. I still have audio. I have had issues in the past where the HDMI would get messed up and I unplugged my HTPC to get that issue resolved. Would like to know the results of @voopy's vsx-1121 please. Thanks.


 @voopy board has done and I am testing it now.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

majik655 said:


> Anh,
> I am new to the forum and can not private message you yet because of post count below 15.
> 
> I wonder if you can still help me out or private message me? I would like to take you up on your offer to fix our UE22 error on our Pioneer SC-65 .
> 
> Please respond if you can help, even if I am not one of the first 10 are you still offering the repair?
> 
> Thank you!


Just sent you PM.


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> @*voopy* board has done and I am testing it now.


Cool. Do you feel this will be a temporary fix or a permanent one?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I am not feeling but I believe it is going to be permanent. At this moment, what I found so far proved my points about pioneer problems.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## majik655

Anh Nguyen said:


> Just sent you PM.


Thank you Anh!!

It seems I cant even reply to your private message either...

Anyway we are in Portland Oregon so not too far away from you.
We will send the board out today UPS it should arrive tomorrow Wednesday or Thursday.

We will be sending a prepaid UPS label with the board if that is ok with you.??

Also we have updated the firmware to the latest version AVR_1_203084513160 .

Thank you again VERY MUCH!


----------



## Ddeele

Anh Nguyen said:


> I am not feeling but I believe it is going to be permanent. At this moment, what I found so far proved my points about pioneer problems.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


I am also unable to use the PM function yet...

My VSX-1121 is still working (and I even got it to quit flashing UE22 again for now), so I'm willing to stay in the back of the line, but Anh is becoming very popular around here, and I'm sure I'll want to get mine fixed. Anh, can I still be one of the 10 users?

Like the others said, many thanks for doing this...


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Yes, @Ddeele, you're still within first 10.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## tunage

Anh Nguyen said:


> @voopy board has done and I am testing it now.


Thanks for the update Anh. I actually reached out to Onkyo and my unit is getting a "one-time, no charge" diagnosis at my local authorized service center.  

I will post updates as I get them.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tunage said:


> Thanks for the update Anh. I actually reached out to Onkyo and my unit is getting a "one-time, no charge" diagnosis at my local authorized service center.
> 
> I will post updates as I get them.


Hope they offer you free repair.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## moss99

Hi all , another amp with UE22 , just over 3 year old VSX- LX-55 , I have got the amp out of the system and on my bench now, with the cover off , powered it up and no UE22 , i am currently playing a blu ray disc through it , picture is fine but no sound .
I tried a reset earlier ( holding down enter button while powering on) but it would not power on . Only worked when i unplugged the cable from the HDMI out . 
The reset did not help , no sound..


----------



## Anh Nguyen

@moss99, try hold down arrow up button and press power button, you will see firmware version.
Check last 6 digits, tell us what you see.


----------



## moss99

Anh Nguyen said:


> @moss99, try hold down arrow up button and press power button, you will see firmware version.
> Check last 6 digits, tell us what you see.


Hi Anh , i have : 1-191086****** .


----------



## Anh Nguyen

That you have dsp and bridgeco failed. Without dsp, you would not hear anything.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## moss99

Anh Nguyen said:


> That you have dsp and bridgeco failed. Without dsp, you would not hear anything.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


As its been sitting there with the code still in the display it now says : 1-191086***063 .. 
Is it this chip ?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Last 3 digits take a while to display but the 3 digits next to the last indicate dsp firmware or dsp chip failed.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## LNEWoLF

Anh,

If a pioneer sc-1222 was used only in stereo mode.

Do you think the concern of ue-22 would happen.

Currently, I have not experienced the ue-22 error code on the sc1222. It was previously used in a 7.1 speaker system setup.

I plan to use my sc-1222 as a 2ch amp to just power my front speakers in a 7.1.4 speaker setup. With an elite sc-97 performing all calibration and dsp modes.

Not sure of how the signal is routed through the avr. If the signal path avoids the concerns of the chip.


----------



## Jaeden09

LNEWoLF said:


> Anh,
> 
> If a pioneer sc-1222 was used only in stereo mode.
> 
> Do you think the concern of ue-22 would happen.
> 
> Currently, I have not experienced the ue-22 error code on the sc1222. It was previously used in a 7.1 speaker system setup.
> 
> I plan to use my sc-1222 as a 2ch amp to just power my front speakers in a 7.1.4 speaker setup. With an elite sc-97 performing all calibration and dsp modes.
> 
> Not sure of how the signal is routed through the avr. If the signal path avoids the concerns of the chip.


My SC-1222-K just s--t the bed a little over a month ago, and I was unsuccessful in fixing it. However, I unshelved my mom's VSX-1021 that threw the code about 6 months ago, and I tried the heatgun trick on it with no luck, so I shelved it. Pulled it off the shelf when my SC-1222-K died, and her's worked with no code. Lasted about three weeks and it just threw the code yesterday, but I still have sound. We'll see how long it last... 

Best wishes with yours.


----------



## tomtastic

Mine's still showing the code (VSX-53) but the audio still works fine. I have to switch inputs to Mac Mini and play something, then I can switch to something else but now instead of doing that every time I power it up, I'm just leaving it on 24-7. Works fine, just has the code flashing.

It doesn't flash code when playing content from USB but both HDMI and optical inputs it does. I haven't tried analog stereo yet. Playing something from optical seems to clear it and audio works, might try that.


----------



## majik655

Anh Nguyen said:


> Just sent you PM.


Hey Anh,
I just realized I did not put my name or screen name on the package I sent you. (sorry)
Anyway, the package that came UPS in a flat box (with return label) from Oregon is mine 

Thanks again!


----------



## tunage

Anh Nguyen said:


> Hope they offer you free repair.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


Well Anh - you hoped correct. Onkyo is approving repair of my unit!


----------



## majik655

Anh Nguyen said:


> Just sent you PM.


Hi Anh,
Just checking in with you. You did receive my board right? 

Let me know if I can do anything.

(if I keep posting sooner or later I can send or reply to private messages lol)


----------



## Finley

I am new to this forum and have read all of your posts. You can add another one, my VSX-1026-k, purchased March 2012 from Best Buy. It has been flashing UE22 now for a couple of weeks. Turning it on and off or unplugging it helped in the beginning. Now though There is no sound when turned on initially, after several minutes there is some extremely loud popping and static sounds. The sound will then fade in and out before staying on. UE22 does not go away. Judging from your posts it would seem that it is not worth repairing. I am not technically inclined so would not be able to try any of your DIY fixes. It does not seem that contacting Pioneer is of any benefit either. I previously owned a JVC, Which was 25 years old and still working when I decided to upgrade. Looks like I will have to buy another receiver and it won't be Pioneer.


----------



## [email protected]

I have a VSX-1021 from 2011, and I'd had the UE33 firmware error for some time. When it switched to the UE22 error with popping or no sound, I tried the heat gun trick. I used an actual heat gun, not a hair dryer. 30 seconds on the DSP. When I switched the unit back on, the UE22 error was gone. Went for the home run and tried updating the firmware. Success!

We'll see how it goes. If it happens again, I'll put a heatsink on the DSP chip.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

majik655 said:


> Hi Anh,
> Just checking in with you. You did receive my board right?
> 
> Let me know if I can do anything.
> 
> (if I keep posting sooner or later I can send or reply to private messages lol)


Yes, I received your board and am working on it. Will get back to you in few days. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Finley said:


> I am new to this forum and have read all of your posts. You can add another one, my VSX-1026-k, purchased March 2012 from Best Buy. It has been flashing UE22 now for a couple of weeks. Turning it on and off or unplugging it helped in the beginning. Now though There is no sound when turned on initially, after several minutes there is some extremely loud popping and static sounds. The sound will then fade in and out before staying on. UE22 does not go away. Judging from your posts it would seem that it is not worth repairing. I am not technically inclined so would not be able to try any of your DIY fixes. It does not seem that contacting Pioneer is of any benefit either. I previously owned a JVC, Which was 25 years old and still working when I decided to upgrade. Looks like I will have to buy another receiver and it won't be Pioneer.


You can send it to me. You only need to pay shipping back and forth.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

[email protected] said:


> I have a VSX-1021 from 2011, and I'd had the UE33 firmware error for some time. When it switched to the UE22 error with popping or no sound, I tried the heat gun trick. I used an actual heat gun, not a hair dryer. 30 seconds on the DSP. When I switched the unit back on, the UE22 error was gone. Went for the home run and tried updating the firmware. Success!
> 
> We'll see how it goes. If it happens again, I'll put a heatsink on the DSP chip.


Glad you did and it worked for you.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

If the receiver seems completely dead, it could be the same issue? It is a VSX-1122-K.


----------



## HTH

Pioneer VSX-1021-K
*MFG August 2011*

Was having temporary audio loss with a TiVo Mini 1 that seemed to be related to audio signal loss when reversing playback, usually cleared up with an instant-replay press. Have had occasional noise or solid low tone emit from system. Recently, had random momentary audio loss with occasionally loud blast of noise or tone. As I usually leave the unit on 24/7 for years and mute when not in use, and after determining the problem was not with the TiVo Mini or my home network (tested an XBOX 360), decided to let it have a rest and powered it down for a few minutes. Powered up again, but was worse than before. Powered it down again and let it sit for about an hour. Started it up again, and it was blinking UE22. Sometimes it will briefly change audio modes: surround, stereo, but returning to UE22. Would blast tone occasionally as it tried to work. HDMI picture still goes through, but no sound. Just got the UE22 error today.

Have only connected 3.1 audio to the unit for its life, though have had a 7.1 speaker set intended for it, just never wired them up. Never had 3D video sent through it.

*Unit has been in operation at the top of an Xtreme Garage (formerly Gorilla Rack) shelving system above a 4K LCD television. 72" tall rack, using rails two notches (6 inches) from top. Ceiling is another 2 feet above. Plenty of ventilation.*

Sources have been TiVo Mini 1 (DVR), Sony 400 disc DVD changer (DVD), Apple TV (BDR), and XBOX 360, XBOX One, PS3 Slim, PS4 on external automatic source sense-switcher (Video 1).

Arrow-Up got me "1-151081111031" and access to an Update prompt.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tibimakai said:


> If the receiver seems completely dead, it could be the same issue? It is a VSX-1122-K.


No, if your receiver is completely dead. UE22 issue caused by DSP problem. You can play anything except sound.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

HTH said:


> Pioneer VSX-1021-K
> *MFG August 2011*
> 
> Was having temporary audio loss with a TiVo Mini 1 that seemed to be related to audio signal loss when reversing playback, usually cleared up with an instant-replay press. Have had occasional noise or solid low tone emit from system. Recently, had random momentary audio loss with occasionally loud blast of noise or tone. As I usually leave the unit on 24/7 for years and mute when not in use, and after determining the problem was not with the TiVo Mini or my home network (tested an XBOX 360), decided to let it have a rest and powered it down for a few minutes. Powered up again, but was worse than before. Powered it down again and let it sit for about an hour. Started it up again, and it was blinking UE22. Sometimes it will briefly change audio modes: surround, stereo, but returning to UE22. Would blast tone occasionally as it tried to work. HDMI picture still goes through, but no sound. Just got the UE22 error today.
> 
> Have only connected 3.1 audio to the unit for its life, though have had a 7.1 speaker set intended for it, just never wired them up. Never had 3D video sent through it.
> 
> *Unit has been in operation at the top of an Xtreme Garage (formerly Gorilla Rack) shelving system above a 4K LCD television. 72" tall rack, using rails two notches (6 inches) from top. Ceiling is another 2 feet above. Plenty of ventilation.*
> 
> Sources have been TiVo Mini 1 (DVR), Sony 400 disc DVD changer (DVD), Apple TV (BDR), and XBOX 360, XBOX One, PS3 Slim, PS4 on external automatic source sense-switcher (Video 1).
> 
> Arrow-Up got me "1-151081111031" and access to an Update prompt.


Your vsx-1021-k has TI D810K dsp chip as in vsx-1121. That chip needs to be working on to fix audio issue.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelkenney

Hi-
I'm a latecomer to this thread. I was out of the country for some time and returned to see the UE-22 error pop up on powering up. It only showed for a second, and I haven't seen it since, but I'm glad it did as it allowed me to find this place. There is no error code showing, but I have no sound from anything. The front end still seems to be processing- it knew what my iPod was playing, it is passing HDMI from my streaming device...

It is a Pioneer VSX-1121-K, manufactured 11/11, purchased from Newegg 3/4/12. It is sitting in an entertainment unit in its own compartment with 2-3 inches space in all directions. I just tried to update the firmware and had the same result I have seen others have- 3 attempts, it gets to 20% then several minutes later shows error 1. Current firmware reads 1-191086***069
I haven't gotten the heat gun out yet.

I must say I was surprised to find just how hot it gets. I have it out on a chair and had my laptop on top of it for maybe 10 minutes (making sure not to cover the vents). When I put the laptop on my lap it was almost too hot to sit with comfortably.

I must confess I have only read the first few pages and the last couple here. I need to go back and take it all in, though to save time I see that Onkyo is extending warranties. Do they consider Pioneer to be covered in this, as well?

I also have a 1021 that is working fine. (I hope I don't jinx it by typing this out loud.) I barely use the 1121, but the 1021 is on all of the time I am home. Plus, it has a cassette deck sitting on top of it- though that does have big feet that raise it up some.

Ok, now for the heat gun...
Thanks!


----------



## michaelkenney

Hi, Ahn- If you are still open for fixes, I have an 1121.
I'm new here, so not sure where this will show up- I'm guessing at the end, which will put this under my first post with details.
Thanks!


----------



## michaelkenney

After immersing myself in this for the evening I see that there is no real solution to this issue. I am presuming that Onkyo's extended warranty does not apply to Pioneer units...?

I bought both of mine from Newegg so I thought it couldn't hurt to contact them. Rather than emailing them, I ended up in a chat, which I expected no result from, as my warranty is long gone. However, Doris T was very attentive and took pertinent info which she said she would pass on to her support team. I pointed them to this forum. I did mention how many people will not be buying Pioneer/Onkyo again; hit them in the pocketbook.

As I mentioned above, my 1121 is used much less than the 1021 that is still working fine, though I realized that the 1121 was always in standby, whereas I turn off the power to the stack that the 1021 is among when I go away- which is often for extended periods.
Also, I only use the amp for the center channel of the 1121. The main speakers and subs are all powered, so there is very little time on the actual amps.

(Apologies for the naivete of the last sentence above. I thought I was replying to Ahn's post, but it turns out that newbies can't post links.)


----------



## Anh Nguyen

michaelkenney said:


> Hi, Ahn- If you are still open for fixes, I have an 1121.
> I'm new here, so not sure where this will show up- I'm guessing at the end, which will put this under my first post with details.
> Thanks!


Yes, I'm still open for this fix. I only received 3 and fixed so far though I offer 10 for free. You only pay for shipping. @voopy was the 1st person sent in and I got it back to him today. I also received same one from Jim and will get it back to him today or tomorrow. They both have 1121. The 3rd one is from sc-65. This one was a little tricky but it is good and I'm testing it now.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## slayyou

Hey guys, i have a elite vsx-37tx(much older than the units you are talking about) im having the same symptoms as you guys, loud rhythmic static sounds leading eventual failure and lack of sound. I can work around it temporarily by turning the receiver off for a while. weird thing is that it is not accompanied by the error code. do you think it is also the dsp? and if so where could i find a new board?


----------



## michaelkenney

Anh Nguyen said:


> Yes, I'm still open for this fix. I only received 3 and fixed so far though I offer 10 for free. You only pay for shipping. @voopy was the 1st person sent in and I got it back to him today. I also received same one from Jim and will get it back to him today or tomorrow. They both have 1121. The 3rd one is from sc-65. This one was a little tricky but it is good and I'm testing it now.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Ahn- thanks for the reply. Send your address and I'll get it to you. I'm not in a huge hurry, as I will be gone for all of November, plus some days on either side of it.
Thanks, again!


----------



## michaelkenney

Does anyone know how to check the hours on a 1021? It doesn't have the buttons I used to check the 1121.
As I mentioned before, it is working fine, and I don't really want to tempt fate, but with all of the reports here it seems inevitable. (MFD 10/11) 

This makes 5 posts. Can I PM now?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

michaelkenney said:


> Does anyone know how to check the hours on a 1021? It doesn't have the buttons I used to check the 1121.
> As I mentioned before, it is working fine, and I don't really want to tempt fate, but with all of the reports here it seems inevitable. (MFD 10/11)
> 
> This makes 5 posts. Can I PM now?


It is the same way you check time on 1121.
Make sure you turn volume all the way down to --- and all zones are off.
Press and hold MULTI-ZONE ON/OFF and ENTER buttons for at least 5 seconds. Then you press TUNE UP/DOWN keys to get to time/hours


----------



## vavan

those trying to get to SM, see my remark regarding power on volume level in http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...ead-pioneer-you-listening-8.html#post40074826


----------



## Reeseman

*Sc-63*

I am new here but very grateful i found this Forum. Just found SC-63 dead tonight. Ahn Im not sure if you are interested in still repairing the SC boards with error uv-22 but if so I would send you mine asap along with payment for your services plus the cost of shipping. I can not pm for being new but i can post you my email ect for shipping adress if your still up for it. Sincerely Randy


----------



## 1eye

*Pioneer SC-68 2012*

My Pioneer SC-68 serial number LPMP000627CC build date July 2012 with letters above the serial number UXJCB was installed from early 2013 to September 2016. At that point it no longer produced audio or video (no audio even on the headphone jack with the FM tuner set to a local station). It was also coiincidentally, out of warranty.

It was taken to the only Pioneer service center in Ottawa, where they determined it needed a new main board. Thhe service man said he had fixed more than a thousand of the units by replacing this board. I was never informed of the nature of the problem, beyond that it needed that board replaced.

It lived its entire operatinal life on an Ikea table whic was the only one I could find that fit. It did not have anything around it. The basement is cool and dry.

I think this problem deserves a class action lawsuit.

Chris Sullivan
Kanata, Ontario,:frown: Canada


----------



## Edllguy

1eye said:


> My Pioneer SC-68 serial number LPMP000627CC build date July 2012 with letters above the serial number UXJCB was installed from early 2013 to September 2016. At that point it no longer produced audio or video (no audio even on the headphone jack with the FM tuner set to a local station). It was also coiincidentally, out of warranty.
> 
> It was taken to the only Pioneer service center in Ottawa, where they determined it needed a new main board. Thhe service man said he had fixed more than a thousand of the units by replacing this board. I was never informed of the nature of the problem, beyond that it needed that board replaced.
> 
> It lived its entire operatinal life on an Ikea table whic was the only one I could find that fit. It did not have anything around it. The basement is cool and dry.
> 
> I think this problem deserves a class action lawsuit.
> 
> Chris Sullivan
> Kanata, Ontario,:frown: Canada



Hello Chris,

Welcome to AVS Forum.

Sorry to hear about your SC-68 failure. The failures of Pioneer receivers made in 2011/2012 (model years) globally is unacceptable. 

I see that Kanata, Ontario is really close to the Quebec border. If you had purchased your receiver from a Quebec dealer, there is an strong Quebec provincial law that states failure of goods just after warranty expires, is not acceptable to the consumer and can be challenged through legal means. One AVS member here, who lives in Quebec, gave written notice to Pioneer of the strong lemon law in that province. Previously, Pioneer said they will not fix the receiver that was purchased in Quebec but after they received a legal letter stating according to XYZ Quebec law, the receiver had to be fixed at no cost to the consumer. A week later Pioneer complied and called the receiver owner to say that they will fix the receiver at Pioneer's cost 100%.


----------



## Reeseman

Reeseman said:


> I am new here but very grateful i found this Forum. Just found SC-63 dead tonight. Ahn Im not sure if you are interested in still repairing the SC boards with error ue-22 but if so I would send you mine asap along with payment for your services plus the cost of shipping. I can not pm for being new but i can post you my email ect for shipping adress if your still up for it. Sincerely Randy


Sorry I should have added the rest of the Receivers information SC-63 A/V Receiver Serial #LDMPOOO664CC Build date Mar 10, 2013. Also I really do not know much about starting a class action law suit but if any decides to do so I would happily support them financially while I could not 100% Im sure I could help enough to make a difference. If there is any other way I could possibly help with the matter please let me know .


----------



## 1eye

*List*

I have a hard time posting to this thread, or even reading it. Every time I scroll or do anthing on AVSForum I have to sit through a dozen or so redirects to places like facebook.com, many subdomains of google.com or .ca, "cloudfront" and many others. I am being spied on. Is this the price I must pay for using this page? Maybe you could change you model and charge admission?

Anyway, re my SC-68, it was bought in Ontario.

I need a copy of a list of the affected models I saw here yesterday, but I can't find it.

Also, Anh Nguyen, can you fix my SC68? Username 1eye, Real Name Chris Sullivan. PM me and I will send it.


----------



## voopy

Anh,

Got the board back and am trying to install it. I suspect others will have the same problem as I am so thought I would post this here. 

Because the board needs to be butted up against the back, where the connectors are, while also pushing it into the side connections, this is very easily bending the little pins, making it very hard to line up.

Do you have any suggestions? I've bent the pins only a little bit. I think I'll be fine if I could connect the side edge closes to the rear panel but any other way and those pins will get bent. I don't see any way of getting some space with those pins so I could connect them after the board is mounted.

There is also a metal holder where the Ethernet port goes which makes it hard to slide sideways and into the connector.


----------



## 1eye

Edllguy said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> Welcome to AVS Forum.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your SC-68 failure. The failures of Pioneer receivers made in 2011/2012 (model years) globally is unacceptable.
> 
> I see that Kanata, Ontario is really close to the Quebec border. If you had purchased your receiver from a Quebec dealer, there is an strong Quebec provincial law that states failure of goods just after warranty expires, is not acceptable to the consumer and can be challenged through legal means. One AVS member here, who lives in Quebec, gave written notice to Pioneer of the strong lemon law in that province. Previously, Pioneer said they will not fix the receiver that was purchased in Quebec but after they received a legal letter stating according to XYZ Quebec law, the receiver had to be fixed at no cost to the consumer. A week later Pioneer complied and called the receiver owner to say that they will fix the receiver at Pioneer's cost 100%.


Is this close to a legal precedent?

Chris


----------



## 1eye

Anh Nguye, apparently you cannot PM me, and I certainly cannot PM you. I am chrisunderscoresullivancommercialatsignacanac.net


----------



## voopy

So, I finally did get the board back in, no bent pins I believe. I re-connected everything, checked and checked again then connected power. Power will not come on. Nothing.

Prior to taking the board out, the machine would of course flash the error code. Any thoughts?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> Anh,
> 
> Got the board back and am trying to install it. I suspect others will have the same problem as I am so thought I would post this here.
> 
> Because the board needs to be butted up against the back, where the connectors are, while also pushing it into the side connections, this is very easily bending the little pins, making it very hard to line up.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions? I've bent the pins only a little bit. I think I'll be fine if I could connect the side edge closes to the rear panel but any other way and those pins will get bent. I don't see any way of getting some space with those pins so I could connect them after the board is mounted.
> 
> There is also a metal holder where the Ethernet port goes which makes it hard to slide sideways and into the connector.


Hi @voopy, I marked 4 groups of connectors in your picture attached here.
Yes, removing HDMI board on this model is a bit tricky especially on connector bridge number 4 in picture. It connects 3 boards together. Be careful with bottom part which has a small 3 pins connector. 
For me, I removed 2 bridge boards at 3 and 4 completely so it makes easier to remove HDMI board. Then I unplug connectors at 2.
Then I pull HDMI away from rear plate (panel) especially network socket out of its brackets. Then the last to unplug the board from connectors at 1.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

1eye said:


> Anh Nguye, apparently you cannot PM me, and I certainly cannot PM you. I am chrisunderscoresullivancommercialatsignacanac.net


I think I just sent you a PM  

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> So, I finally did get the board back in, no bent pins I believe. I re-connected everything, checked and checked again then connected power. Power will not come on. Nothing.
> 
> Prior to taking the board out, the machine would of course flash the error code. Any thoughts?


Make sure you have front hdmi cable plugged. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> Make sure you have front hdmi cable plugged.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Yes, I believe I have everything connected and the connectors only go on one way. I did as you mentioned, pulling the smaller board out too. 

Here is an image. Let me know if you want me to post another one. When I connect the power, should there be any LED's/lights on inside the chassis anywhere? I see none what so ever.

UPDATE

Ooops... it would help if I actually connect the power cable, the one to the far right, by the power supply.

Imagine my surprise when I reconnected the power... as I seem to have a beautiful receiver that I don't have to junk!!!

I'll test and send some feedback.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

You got it @voopy B-) 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> You got it @*voopy* B-)
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


What a great feeling to know I don't have to junk this. I can't get over it. I hope the fix lasts for a long time but at this moment, no one really knows right? 

I noticed there is no soldering or anything so all of the work is mainly software I guess?

Question for you. 
In the top of the case, there are vents just above the large cooling fins and plenty of space to install one or two thin muffin fans. Perhaps they could be wired into a DC output that could handle the small load of the fans but if not, I'd use an external wall wart. 
Anyhow, do you think that would help the receiver last longer, removing more heat than it can on its own?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

No, if it was software, there would be no need of this thread. I don't leave a trail of my works ;-).
I always clean it.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> No, if it was software, there would be no need of this thread. I don't leave a trail of my works ;-).
> I always clean it.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Wow, if there was soldering, then you are very very good at this! It's super clean.


----------



## Edllguy

1eye said:


> Is this close to a legal precedent?
> 
> Chris


At least it is in the province of Quebec, Canada.

See post http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/2066818-ue22-error-master-thread-pioneer-you-listening-10.html#post44298138 in this thread.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello Anh,


Is your fix still possible for those of us that have added heat-sinks to the 2 TI DSP chips?


Thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Edllguy said:


> Hello Anh,
> 
> 
> Is your fix still possible for those of us that have added heat-sinks to the 2 TI DSP chips?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Did you use any kind of glue? In fact, heat sink need to be removed to do rework.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Anh Nguyen said:


> Did you use any kind of glue? In fact, heat sink need to be removed to do rework.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


I had a computer repair technician guy put on the heat-sinks. I was too timid to do this myself. He said that the way he put them on, they are removable.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

If it is removable, then I can do it for you.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelkenney

Anh Nguyen said:


> I think I just sent you a PM
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Anh- Did you send a PM to me when we were discussing it? If so, I don't know where to see it.
Thanks.


----------



## michaelkenney

Got it, Anh.
Cheers!


----------



## nulland

@Anh Nguyen, I have a Pioneer SC-55 that went down years ago due to the UE22 error. Can you repair it? I can mail the mainboard as soon as I get your mailing address. Thank you.


----------



## HTH

Anh Nguyen said:


> Your vsx-1021-k has TI D810K dsp chip as in vsx-1121. That chip needs to be working on to fix audio issue.


The failure is intermittant, but getting worse. I left it on with speakers disconnected and the error cleared, could use it one day without issue, but started having audible issues again.

Is this repairable? I may need to return the Denon AVR-S920W I picked up with its must-output-4K-to-disable-overscan issue (an inadvisable big expense).


----------



## Anh Nguyen

nulland said:


> @Anh Nguyen, I have a Pioneer SC-55 that went down years ago due to the UE22 error. Can you repair it? I can mail the mainboard as soon as I get your mailing address. Thank you.





HTH said:


> The failure is intermittant, but getting worse. I left it on with speakers disconnected and the error cleared, could use it one day without issue, but started having audible issues again.
> 
> Is this repairable? I may need to return the Denon AVR-S920W I picked up with its must-output-4K-to-disable-overscan issue (an inadvisable big expense).


Yes, I can. I will send you my address via PM.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddeele

Anh Nguyen said:


> Yes, I can. I will send you my address via PM.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


Anh -

I still can't PM, but mine has finally given up, with six *'s in the firmware id. I see that you are getting a flood of requests, and I don't want to miss out on your generous offer. Can you PM me your address?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Ddeele said:


> Anh -
> 
> I still can't PM, but mine has finally given up, with six *'s in the firmware id. I see that you are getting a flood of requests, and I don't want to miss out on your generous offer. Can you PM me your address?


I just sent you a PM

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Hi @Jim Semenick, your board is fixed. I have sent you PM with my email address.


----------



## majik655

Anh Nguyen said:


> Hi @Jim Semenick, your board is fixed. I have sent you PM with my email address.


Hi Anh!
Just checking in with ya... (please don't take this as a hurry up msg)(the lady this is for is asking me is all)

Anyway if you have time please let me know how everything is going , if you have an estimate of time or whatever... again I totally understand you do this on your off time!

Again THANK YOU!!


----------



## tomtastic

I think mine's finally not working. It's been limping along for awhile. Been able to get audio working by switching inputs but today I can't get that trick to work any more.

Do you still have room for another repair?

Mine is VSX-53
1-191086***069

thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

majik655 said:


> Hi Anh!
> Just checking in with ya... (please don't take this as a hurry up msg)(the lady this is for is asking me is all)
> 
> Anyway if you have time please let me know how everything is going , if you have an estimate of time or whatever... again I totally understand you do this on your off time!
> 
> Again THANK YOU!!


I'm working on yours now. It should be by the end of this weekends. 


tomtastic said:


> I think mine's finally not working. It's been limping along for awhile. Been able to get audio working by switching inputs but today I can't get that trick to work any more.
> 
> Do you still have room for another repair?
> 
> Mine is VSX-53
> 1-191086***069
> 
> thanks



Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tomtastic said:


> I think mine's finally not working. It's been limping along for awhile. Been able to get audio working by switching inputs but today I can't get that trick to work any more.
> 
> Do you still have room for another repair?
> 
> Mine is VSX-53
> 1-191086***069
> 
> thanks


Hi @tomtastic, you are still good to have it fixed for free.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Anh Nguyen said:


> Hi @tomtastic, you are still good to have it fixed for free.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Ok, cool. I'm removing my board now. Is there anything else you need before I pull it? Send me pm for shipping. Thanks.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tomtastic said:


> Ok, cool. I'm removing my board now. Is there anything else you need before I pull it? Send me pm for shipping. Thanks.


No, just the board. I already sent you a PM.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Ok, good I just got the board out. I'll ship out today.


----------



## 1eye

Anh Nguyen said:


> I think I just sent you a PM
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


I am posting as fast as I can. I still cannot PM you. If you can figure out my email from the above post, please use that. Every time I click on anything on this site, it sends word to about 50 ad/spy agancies, they try to send me ads, and then Adblock makes them time out waiting for a reply. I know, turn off Adbock. I will, but I still can't PM you, Anh Nguyen. I have your snail mail address now, though. Maybe I'll send you a letter!


----------



## Anh Nguyen

1eye said:


> I am posting as fast as I can. I still cannot PM you. If you can figure out my email from the above post, please use that. Every time I click on anything on this site, it sends word to about 50 ad/spy agancies, they try to send me ads, and then Adblock makes them time out waiting for a reply. I know, turn off Adbock. I will, but I still can't PM you, Anh Nguyen. I have your snail mail address now, though. Maybe I'll send you a letter!


Hi Chris,
Let me send you an email.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon S

Anh,
Can you tell us what you are doing to "fix" the boards? TI claims that the DSPs degenerate after prolonged use. If the DSPs go bad, i assume you would have to replace said DSPs. Are you replacing the DSPs? Are you reflowing solder? just curious....


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Normally, the chips itself can do their jobs for years in "normal" conditions. The problem is coming from solder joints. Replacing chips would be ideal but it is not a "must have". I have done this for years and with laptops also.
If chips went bad, yes we have to replace them but I haven't seen bad one yet.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1eye

Anh Nguyen said:


> Normally, the chips itself can do their jobs for years in "normal" conditions. The problem is coming from solder joints. Replacing chips would be ideal but it is not a "must have". I have done this for years and with laptops also.
> If chips went bad, yes we have to replace them but I haven't seen bad one yet.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


That is very telling about the bad solder joints. Does that mean in the case of these HDMI chips from TI that they will work, but that the workmanship on these receivers allows them to fail after some very predictable interval? It sounds pretty deliberate, at $700 per repair. Perhaps there needs to be some better standard of manufacturing on these receivers, and maybe a lot of other consumer goods, like laptops, too. Perhaps we are allowing import of goods that should never reach our shores. Why should we allow other countries to pollute our landfills? What price FRUs?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Solder balls populated on BGA chips is the last step in manufacturing BGA chips. There are several solder type but most common are Sn63/Pb37 which was used for a long time and lead free (Sn96.5 Ag3.0 Cu0.5) that came out due to environment. And the problem won't happen until they all changed to lead free because of environment but it requires higher melting point and exact compound ratio which is sometime it failed to follow.


----------



## 1eye

Anh Nguyen said:


> Solder balls populated on BGA chips is the last step in manufacturing BGA chips. There are several solder type but most common are Sn63/Pb37 which was used for a long time and lead free (Sn96.5 Ag3.0 Cu0.5) that came out due to environment. And the problem won't happen until they all changed to lead free because of environment but it requires higher melting point and exact compound ratio which is sometime it failed to follow.


So if I got this right, this is a manufacturing defect, caused by using too low of a temperature on silver-based solder balls, which require a higher temperature because they are made lead-free, of silver instead of lead, and require a higher temperature to melt and make a good solder joint with the copper tracks on the PCB. The reason you say it will be a problem until everyone is using silver solder-balls, is because the equipment being used to reflow the solder-balls is set at a lower temperature, for lead-based solder-balls, because they are more commonly used. The extra temperature needed for silver might not work on lead solder. If you use the lower temperature, the joints made with silver will not be melted enough. Right?

TI cannot afford to wait until all its customers start manufacuring with its parts properly. It may never happen, especially if they get away with it, and just get more repair work out of thhe deal.


----------



## tomtastic

Anh Nguyen said:


> No, just the board. I already sent you a PM.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk



Shipped today, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

1eye said:


> So if I got this right, this is a manufacturing defect, caused by using too low of a temperature on silver-based solder balls, which require a higher temperature because they are made lead-free, of silver instead of lead, and require a higher temperature to melt and make a good solder joint with the copper tracks on the PCB. The reason you say it will be a problem until everyone is using silver solder-balls, is because the equipment being used to reflow the solder-balls is set at a lower temperature, for lead-based solder-balls, because they are more commonly used. The extra temperature needed for silver might not work on lead solder. If you use the lower temperature, the joints made with silver will not be melted enough. Right?
> 
> TI cannot afford to wait until all its customers start manufacuring with its parts properly. It may never happen, especially if they get away with it, and just get more repair work out of thhe deal.


In fact, it is manufacturing defect by either selecting wrong solder balls or wrong temp on soldering process.


----------



## M Code

Anh Nguyen said:


> Normally, the chips itself can do their jobs for years in "normal" conditions. The problem is coming from solder joints. Replacing chips would be ideal but it is not a "must have". I have done this for years and with laptops also.
> If chips went bad, yes we have to replace them but I haven't seen bad one yet.


Anh..
So the problem arises from a faulty soldering production process...
Not a defective TI chip..
Is this correct? 

IMHO...
This is incredible U are offering a solution to resolder the chips. Big congrats!!
I think the AVS audience owes U big time..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Anh Nguyen

M Code said:


> Anh..
> So the problem arises from a faulty soldering production process...
> Not a defective TI chip..
> Is this correct?


That happened all the time and it is not an exception this time  


Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Yes, this happened before. Remember the first gen PS3's? Also had a macbook pro that had that problem from 2008. This isn't really a new issue happened around 2006-2008, but you would think by now they'd had the process down.


----------



## michaelkenney

michaelkenney said:


> Anh- Did you send a PM to me when we were discussing it? If so, I don't know where to see it.
> Thanks.


Anh- I just saw there was a PM from you, but my popup blocker seemed to get rid of it. Can't find where it went to. :-(


----------



## michaelkenney

michaelkenney said:


> Anh- I just saw there was a PM from you, but my popup blocker seemed to get rid of it. Can't find where it went to. :-(


I see now- at the top of the page. Doh!


----------



## vavan

M Code said:


> So the problem arises from a faulty soldering production process...
> Not a defective TI chip..
> Is this correct?





Anh Nguyen said:


> That happened all the time and it is not an exception this time


if none of those boards you've fixed were suffering from premature degradation of specific TI chip revisions that put UE22 problem in somewhat different perspective


----------



## Reeseman

Reeseman said:


> Sorry I should have added the rest of the Receivers information SC-63 A/V Receiver Serial Build date Mar 10, 2013. Also I really do not know much about starting a class action law suit but if any decides to do so I would happily support them financially while I could not 100% Im sure I could help enough to make a difference. If there is any other way I could possibly help with the matter please let me know .


Thank you Aun for the PM I have shipped the board via us mail in a flat rate box ...there is another flat rate box inside with postage and shipping info already applied along with a money order for your time and service. It should be arriving today. please take your time I am in no rush what so ever. I cant thank you enough for your generosity.

Sincerely Randy


----------



## Anh Nguyen

vavan said:


> if none of those boards you've fixed were suffering from premature degradation of specific TI chip revisions that put UE22 problem in somewhat different perspective


If it was and then replacing chips would not be a big deal either.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## nulland

@Anh Nguyen. I have removed the mainboard from my SC-55 AVR and I am ready to ship. Took me a while because I did not want to break anything or bend some pins. I still have a few questions. Could you PM me your email address? Thank you.


----------



## voopy

Was on vacation so didn't get a chance to check in and not getting any notifications from this site.

Anh, I was asking about installing a couple of 12vdc muffin fans inside the case before I put it together? 
I've not used the receiver yet waiting to hear about this idea. They are thin pc muffin fans I could install where the top venting is to pull the heat out.

Would that help make sure the receiver lasts longer and is there any 12vdc feed in there I could use?


----------



## march11

Hi all
I am a guy from Italy ,1st msg i n this forum. I would like to share also my experience with this UE22 issue.
My av receiver is a Pioneer SC-LX85 2014 (sold in Europe with this name, it should be similar to SC-57). I bought it used from another guy that obviously did not say anything about this huge problem.
When I start the receiver: UE22 is blinking, video is working, no audio and after 5 to 20 mins usually also audio starts working. I tried: 
•	using just digital optical inputs instead of HDMI – issue still present
•	Disabling all the input signals from MCACC menu but one optical input - issue still present
•	Factory reset - issue still present
Looking to the manuals UE22 from manual: “Update has failed. Use the same procedure to update the sw again”, here in this discussion instead we are taking about bad DSP chips connections.
Anyway I’m pasting this discussion from a forum in Germany
I own a 5 year old (mid 2011) VSX-LX55 that developped an UE22 error recently. Initially only the flashing error message appeared in the display at irregular times, but as of today I had no sound as the speakerchannels wouldn't come online when selecting a source. Reading up on the internet I suspected a software issue could also cause the problem. Tried a internetfirmware update but the machine said the correct version was installed. Tried a usb update with the same/installed 1-191-086-115-063 firmware, but it wouldn't accept it either, probably as it was the same version as was installed. Not knowing how the software version was identified in the machine I opened the firmwarefile in a regular text-editor on my laptop and changed the first 1-191-086-115-063 number into 1-191-086-115-064 (just changed the last 3 in a 4), saved it to the usb stick and performed a usb firmware update with the modified file. To my slight surprise the machine accepted the modified file and performed the update succesfully. Even all the settings were retained. To my even bigger surprise the installed version still showed 1-191-086-115-063 upon checking the firmware version after the installation of the personally modified 1-191-086-115-064 file.

As I read about a lot of seemingly angry people about this error message, could you inform them on the various fora and by email that this procedure is an option ? What would also help is an option to reinstall a firmware version in the menu, as it seems to work perfectly. Maybe a future firmware update with this option included would help some people.

Anyone has tried this solution?

Last info: after a factory reset the firmware version of my av is 1-203-086-***-069. Having *** in the firmware version the three stars and not numbers means that your DSP chips is bad (originally my fw version was 1-203-086-703-069). From Pioneer “howtoupdateFirmware.pdf”: *** displayed instead of number indicates the process while the version is obtained. Wait for a while until the version is displayed.If you are keep seeing stars that means that your DSP in not capable to obtain the id
@Anh Nguyen and other guys that are trying to fix the issue: please help us also this part of the ocean needs a fix, so when you are done please post the rework procedure with some pics. HELP!!!


----------



## voopy

Does anyone know if there is a 12VDC feed to power a couple of very small muffin fans on the vsx-1121


----------



## 1eye

*Anh Nguyen rules!*

At least 2 characters

My browser is OK now. I have disabled Adblock. I am now using Adblockeer ultimate. It comes with a list of sites to block but you can add to that. I have now added cloudfront.com, facebook.com, facebook.net, csi.gstatic.ca, fonts.googleapis.com, bat.bing.com, ajax.googleapis.com, www.googletagmanager.com, www.google-analyics.com, googletagservices.com. Whatever shows up in one tab, I have to remember to type in. I also am controllong referrals, using Referrer Control set to "remove". Unless somebody on this site has configured me not to get anymore ads, that has worked.

On another topic, I find this whole episode funny, because HSMI was invented to foil all those copyright violators who were using RCA connectors (see the back of my Pioneer CS-68) to copy analog audio. They killed 2 birds with one stone and put video on the HDMI too. They took all those nasty RCA connectors off the new generation of video DVD and bluray players. They stopped laptop video disc players from "burning" blank discs, by making them read-only. The decryption is now so complicated that vendors of DVD software charge extra, and you cannot buy bluray laptop drives with full versions, you only get a trial version of the burner software. Bu all this HDMI stuff backfired because the chips have silver solder balls on them, are among the largest-scale integrated circuits in their systems, and the connectors are too delicate. Many people may go back to analog, especially since their hearing ain't what it used to be, and the analog stereo-only stuff (and component video) worked fine!

“Consumer electronics typically wear out and require replacement every two or three years. They lock up, go on the fritz, and generally degrade. They are fragile when jostled or dropped and are often cheaper to replace than repair. If battery manufacturers and car manufacturers produced such mediocrity, they could be run out of business, sued for billions, and perhaps even go to prison if anything catastrophic occurred. Automobiles have to last at least a decade and start every time. Their performance had to remain roughly the same throughout…” 
LeVine, Steve. _The Powerhouse: Inside the Invention of a Battery to Save the World_. , 2015. Print.


The Pioneer AV systems are on the two-or-three-year-fragile-mediocre end of this spectrum. But for $2400, I expect better lifetime and workmanship than this system has. On the other hand, it doesn’t sound too tough to fix their manufacturing problem. It has not done a lot for customer relations. ‘Fool me twice, more fool me.”


Anh Nguyen has done everyone a favour by uncovering this problem, and I hope he profits well by it. Instead of lead solder balls, our landfills will have a lot of silver balls in them. I wonder if these alloys oxidize faster than the old lead ones? It does not surprise me that the silicon is very solid. 3M made a lot of money selling static bags because they had people convinced the static on their fingers would zap all their silicon...


:laugh:


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 12VDC feed to power a couple of very small muffin fans on the vsx-1121


May be I can answer your question @voopy 
There is 2 places you can tap +12V fans. In the photo I attached, there is 2 connectors marked CN4102 and CN4103. 
CN4102 has +12V rail at pin number 3 and GND is on pin 4 and 5. CN4103 has it on pin 1 and GND is on pin 4. Pin 1 is on top on both connectors.
This board is located behind front panel. This +12V rail fed by regulator IC 7812, so it safe to tap for a small fan.


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> May be I can answer your question @voopy
> There is 2 places you can tap +12V fans. In the photo I attached, there is 2 connectors marked CN4102 and CN4103.
> CN4102 has +12V rail at pin number 3 and GND is on pin 4 and 5. CN4103 has it on pin 1 and GND is on pin 4. Pin 1 is on top on both connectors.
> This board is located behind front panel. This +12V rail fed by regulator IC 7812, so it safe to tap for a small fan.


Wonderful, thanks. 

I wanted to install a couple of small fans before running it again. Once I have that done, I'll fire it up and leave it on for a very long time, maybe a week to see how things go. I want to be able to give you feedback about this.

All of my stuff is on UPS power which also filters the power to clean it up. One less thing to worry about .


----------



## Hookedonc4

Working with Pioneer to replace VSX-53 (UE22) with SC-91

Thanks Pioneer...


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> May be I can answer your question @*voopy*
> There is 2 places you can tap +12V fans. In the photo I attached, there is 2 connectors marked CN4102 and CN4103.
> CN4102 has +12V rail at pin number 3 and GND is on pin 4 and 5. CN4103 has it on pin 1 and GND is on pin 4. Pin 1 is on top on both connectors.
> This board is located behind front panel. This +12V rail fed by regulator IC 7812, so it safe to tap for a small fan.


I should have asked... since there is a connector on those pins, do you suggest I should tap into the wire itself and not mess with the board/soldering, etc?


----------



## 1eye

I still can't PM you, Anh Nguyen. I thought I'd better confirm with you before I go any further taking my SC68 apart, is it still OK to mail you the board? It seems tricky only because the connectors (see pic) are difficult to disengage. They seem to have rectangular slots in the top of them. Do I press anything in these slots? Or is it just a prying kind of operation? I thought I'd have a look at the daughter board before trying to get it off. I had to take off the power supply board to see that. There seems to be a couple of black plastic rivets and maybe even 4 metal ones holding it firmly to something on the component side (see other picture). I am going to put the power supply back on before I get too deep.


----------



## march11

I tried to PM @Anh Nguyen but i got no answer, we Need somebody to explain how are you fixing these chips? Why heat gun seems a temporary fix? Just no correct reflow temperature/time ? Are you removing chips, cleaning pcb and resoldering everything? Please let us know


----------



## tomtastic

Heat gun is a reflow or just heating up the solder joints enough to make the connection stronger. Reball is removing the chip and desoldering the old balls then soldering new solder balls. Reball is a more permanent fix.

The original release PS3 problem had a very similar problem with the GPU/CPU with lead less solder. I know we tried repairing with reflow with heat gun a few times, but it was only a temporary fix every time. Usually, would get about a month or two and then it would get the YLOD each time. Used oven once too at 425 deg., ended up just scraping it, I couldn't justify sending it off to get a reball done on it, made more since to just replace it. Of course the PS3 is a little different machine, the early ones got very hot and had insufficient airflow compared to later units.

I don't know for sure but since he mentioned soldering, I would say he's doing the reball work.


----------



## M Code

Soldering a large package multi-pin chip like the TI DSP DA808 requires specialized equipment... 
Also since all factories must now use _lead-free_ solder to meet the global Rohs standards, this can get very challenging as to maintain the proper heat/soldering/temperature process. Requires a very experienced person.. Dont know exactly what Ahn is doing but I think everyone owes him a big congrats!!


Just my $0.02...


----------



## march11

Thanks for the answers, at least I can try to find somebody in Italy to to the job since Pioneer is not responding


----------



## Anh Nguyen

march11 said:


> Thanks for the answers, at least I can try to find somebody in Italy to to the job since Pioneer is not responding


Hi @march11, I have sent you message twice so I'm not sure if you received any.
What I'm doing is similar to what @M Code and @tomtastic said. I have infrared soldering machine to work with SMD components and I have been doing the job for 8 years now. At the beginning, I toasted a lot of parts like throwing money to the trash. I used hot air machine before and then upgraded to infrared and my current one is computer controlled so that helps a lot.
In Italy, you can find someone who's running phones or game consoles repair. They are the one may help you to fix it. However, unless they are your friend, I don't know how much they are gonna charge you.


Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Is this the type of work being done to fix our Pioneer receivers?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Yes, it's about the same.
@nulland, as you said in previous post that you only have 2 front channels working. Yes, it is what I got so far and your board has no UE22 message flashing. 2 front channels only sound in PURE DIRECT mode.
One strange thing I notice is the firmware version. On Pioneer website, the latest firmware for your unit is 1-203086703093 but you have 1-203087703093. I am not sure how you have a different number, the second 3 digits group.


----------



## mikejana

tunage said:


> Thanks for the update Anh. I actually reached out to Onkyo and my unit is getting a "one-time, no charge" diagnosis at my local authorized service center.
> 
> I will post updates as I get them.


Tunage, can you tell us how you got Onkyo/Pioneer to agree to this?


----------



## mikejana

mikejana said:


> Tunage, can you tell us how you got Onkyo/Pioneer to agree to this?


and keep us informed on what Onkyo does please?


----------



## mikejana

Anh Nguyen said:


> It's up to you. You can send to me for repair for free. You only pay for shipping back and forth.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Anh, I have sent several PMs, but I guess they don't go through. Can you email me and tell me where to send the board?
Thanks, Mike

[email protected]


----------



## 1eye

I got at least a phone number, which I haven’t called yet. Last time, I complained that I had no manual, and pdf printing was onerous because I am disabled. They sent me a full inkjet printout of the 135-or-so pages in a thick letter-sized envelope.
When I found out more I took it to the only local Pioneer service guy. He offered to buy the system for $150, after I refused the $700 repair. He said he had replace a thousand “main” boards (on multiple models, I now think). I wrote to Onkyo via their web site:
“Thank you for contacting Pioneer Home Entertainment.
We apologize for the delay in responding to your email. 
Based on your e-mail request, we feel that we can be of better assistance if you contact our Parts and Service Department at 1-201-785-2399, and talk to a customer service representative concerning your warranty options.
Parts and Service Hours of Operation: Monday - Friday
Monday - Friday
9:00 AM - 5:00 PM ET”
*Sent:* Sunday, October 09, 2016 9:56 AM
*To:* ONKYOUSA, Onkyo Admin 
*Subject:* Website Support Email : Onkyousa.com
*Support Email From Website*
*10-09-2016*
*Subject*​ Receiver
*Model #*​ Pioneer SC68
*Serial # *​ LGMP000627CC
*Comments *​ This unit plays no audio. I paid Pioneer $2400 for it, new. I would like repair for it since it is a manufacturing defect. Since Onkyo now owns Pioneer, will you either repair it or give me a more recent unit? It is a problem caused by use of silver solder balls on the HDMI board, and can only be repaired by reflowing the HDMI chip. Thank you.
I have the system apart, intending too send the board to Anh if I can. Since I have taken it apart (although I am a qualified electronics technologist), I would not blame them if they won't touch it.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Just an update on the process.
So far, I have received 8 boards from the following members:

@voopy - returned
@Jim Semenick - returned
@majik655 - returned
@tomtastic - returned
@Reeseman
@nulland
@Ddeele - returned @michaelkenney

I can see there would be a few boards are coming.

Anyone who's sending, please PM or send me an email to [email protected] with tracking number and your member ID here.
Please include UE22 in the subject line.

Thank you guys,
Anh


----------



## tomtastic

Anh, what will you be charging for your services on the UE22 error after the 10 free units are finished? Also, how many free repairs are left? --looks like 4 but there might be one or two that just sent you PM's too.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I'm thinking about $50 for repair and extra if new chip is needed. So that's $50 plus shipping back and forth. I know I got paid more than that even I offered for free and I really appreciate it.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Anh Nguyen said:


> I'm thinking about $50 for repair and extra if new chip is needed. So that's $50 plus shipping back and forth. I know I got paid more than that even I offered for free and I really appreciate it.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


I want to thank Anh again for offering this repair solution for our UE22-Error problem. It is a much valued service that should not be taken for granted. This investigative thread has 619 posts and finally we have it nailed to what is causing this Error globally for Pioneer receivers manufactured/model years in 2011/2012.

Its a shame that Onkyo/Pioneer did not step up to the plate on this issue and that we had to figure out the problem ourselves which was caused by a manufacturing defect. However, with the combined talents and knowledge of AVS Forum members from many technical backgrounds it was pulled off. I'm also happy that this thread remained civilized and respectful and that the moderators never had to intervene or shut it down. Hats off and a big thank you to all of you.


----------



## voopy

It is also frustrating that Pioneer could care less to take care of this problem when someone like Anh is willing to do this at such a reasonable cost. 

Why Pioneer would not take care of it's customers on something that overall would have won them a massive amount of good will. What would it have cost them? The cost of a couple of people in a lab for a few months? Such poor customer loyalty.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I think Pioneer sold their AVR production to Onkyo.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> I think Pioneer sold their AVR production to Onkyo.
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


Yes, I read that in this thread. Not sure if they still operate repairs/support as Pioneer or Onkyo but either way, they would have earned loyalty by offering a reasonable fix for this.

I'm hoping many people send you their boards since you have the answer and at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Anh Nguyen said:


> Yes, it's about the same.
> @nulland, as you said in previous post that you only have 2 front channels working. Yes, it is what I got so far and your board has no UE22 message flashing. 2 front channels only sound in PURE DIRECT mode.
> One strange thing I notice is the firmware version. On Pioneer website, the latest firmware for your unit is 1-203086703093 but you have 1-203087703093. I am not sure how you have a different number, the second 3 digits group.


I found the answer myself.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enitime

Edllguy said:


> This investigative thread has 619 posts and finally we have it nailed to what is causing this Error globally for Pioneer receivers manufactured/model years for 2011/2012.
> 
> Its a shame that Onkyo/Pioneer did not step up to the plate on this issue and that we had to figure out the problem ourselves which was caused by a manufacturing defect.


It is a fairly complicated problem actually, and the root cause is RoHS legislation to remove lead from electronics. Lead is bad for all sorts of reasons, but removing it does reduce reliability in electronics. There's a reason there are exemptions for things like medical equipment. An airplane manufacturer wouldn't be caught dead using lead-free solder... or rather, people would be caught dead if they did.

What's likely happening with these DSP chips (and the BGA chips causing XBox and PS3 issues) is tin whiskering -(google image search for "solder dendrites") - thin tendrils of tin grow out of the solder joints and cause short circuits. And as electronics get smaller and smaller the gaps between IC contact points get smaller and smaller which aggravates the problem.

These tendrils are very thin and heating burns them away, even when heating to -below- the melting point of the solder so it's not the same as reflowing. 

Heating to fix may be temporary since they can grow back, and it's hard to verify because this is all -underneath- the BGA ICs and you have to melt the solder to get the IC off which destroys the evidence. 

And it's not as simple as "they're using a bad solder mix", because it depends on environmental factors. If you put a thoroughly tested pcb in the same enclosure as, for example, a transformer where the sulfur content in the iron is slightly higher than a near-identical one that can cause dendrites to grow at different rates.

This is just an educated guess, of course. Metallurgy is complex and not my field.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

majik655 said:


> Hi Anh,
> Just checking in with you. You did receive my board right?
> 
> Let me know if I can do anything.
> 
> (if I keep posting sooner or later I can send or reply to private messages lol)


I will drop it off at UPS for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## tunage

mikejana said:


> and keep us informed on what Onkyo does please?


I sent an email to Pioneer customer service explaining the fact the UE22 issue is widespread (including links to this and many other message boards) and would appreciate special consideration. Pioneer/Onkyo responded and my unit is being repaired at no charge. I am still waiting for the repair to be completed. I have to applaud Onkyo's customer service as this is basically an inherited problem.


----------



## Edllguy

tunage said:


> I sent an email to Pioneer customer service explaining the fact the UE22 issue is widespread (including links to this and many other message boards) and would appreciate special consideration. Pioneer/Onkyo responded and my unit is being repaired at no charge. I am still waiting for the repair to be completed. I have to applaud Onkyo's customer service as this is basically an inherited problem.


Hi tunage,

Congratulations!

Is this in the United States or Canada?

I'm going to guess this would not happen in Canada. Much less flexibility in those type of negotiations for us North of the boarder.


----------



## tomtastic

Received my board today and installation went pretty good. Hooked it all back up and audio's working fine and no UE22, very happy! Thanks so much for taking care of this, Anh.

I think 50.00 is very reasonable for this repair so I wouldn't hesitate to spend that on getting your boards serviced. Some of these AVRs are pretty pricey so scraping them seems like a waste of good hardware. Since Anh is specifically working on the effected area of fault I think it makes more sense to have him do the repair vs. other reball repair services online or even having a local repair place which would likely charge a lot more. They would likely just replace the board altogether which would be costly. The removal of board isn't that complex, the riser boards are the hardest part when removing/installing the main board. I didn't remove them completely, just pulled them back gently, but removing the forward riser boards should make it easier.

This is a very frustrating issue that Pioneer won't resolve. When I called them they just gave me the number of the closest repair facility so the cost would of course be on my dime and I figure 3-500 for repair. Now that the units are 5 years old I can't see them doing anything on a larger scale.


----------



## tunage

Edllguy said:


> Hi tunage,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Is this in the United States or Canada?
> 
> I'm going to guess this would not happen in Canada. Much less flexibility in those type of negotiations for us North of the boarder.


Hi Edllguy,

Thanks - Yes I am in the US.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tunage said:


> Hi Edllguy,
> 
> Thanks - Yes I am in the US.


I'm just curious what makes them to give you an exception but not all of us.

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

I've lived in Quebec, it's an interesting province that tries to act/be independent of the rest of the country.
It creates a lot of weird laws to protect the French culture and also tries to protect it's residents in unique and interesting ways. 

Anyhow, just wanted to report that I've kept the receiver on for about a week now, playing music on it every day without any issues so far. I've not put the case back on and my only concern is the mentions about the unit overheating.

I've installed a couple of small muffin fans on the case but haven't wired them in yet. I need to find a simpler way of powering them than cutting into the tiny 12VDC cables available on the board/s. 

Otherwise, going well so far. Cannot express how cool it is to not have to junk this. It doesn't even have a single scratch on it so it was very odd to think I was just about to throw it out until Anh came along.

Thank you so much Anh and I hope many will take you up on your offer.


----------



## VisualSplenda

Hi Anh,

Could you please send me a pm? I don't have enough posts to initiate a conversation 

Thank you.


----------



## ddarche

Bud B said:


> Updated list of receivers that have been listed in this post with UE22:
> 
> 
> Elite SC-LX85
> 
> Elite SC-50
> 
> Elite SC-55
> 
> Elite SC-57
> 
> Elite SC-63
> 
> Elite SC-67
> 
> Elite SC68
> 
> Elite SC-1222-K
> 
> Elite SC-1522-K
> 
> Elite SC-1527-K
> 
> Elite VSX 52
> 
> Elite VSX 53
> 
> Elite VSX 60
> 
> VSX 1021-K
> 
> VSX 1121-K
> 
> VSX 2021-K
> 
> 
> Bud


you lost the SC-65 which was there earlier.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

VisualSplenda said:


> Hi Anh,
> 
> Could you please send me a pm? I don't have enough posts to initiate a conversation
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent to you. 


Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jett54321

Anh Nguyen said:


> PM sent to you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


Anh,

I'm in the same boat. Can you PM me too? I just received the UE22 error on my Pioneer Elite SC-57. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jett54321 said:


> Anh,
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Can you PM me too? I just received the UE22 error on my Pioneer Elite SC-57. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


PM sent to you.


----------



## James Myers

Anh Nguyen
Could you PM me, i do not have enough posts registered.
Cheers,


----------



## Reeseman

*Thx Aun For the Update*

Thanks Aun I appreciate your progress update very much. Since you had to order a chip I would like to reimburse you for that extra expense. If you could let me know the price I will send you a  postal money order . Thx again

Sincerely Randy


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Hi Randy,

Don't worry about the extra. You already gave me more than enough.


Reeseman said:


> Thanks Aun I appreciate your progress update very much. Since you had to order a chip I would like to reimburse you for that extra expense. If you could let me know the price I will send you a postal money order . Thx again
> 
> Sincerely Randy


----------



## James Myers

Thanks for Quick Reply.
So what exactly do you need?. The receiver or just the board? Are there any How-To instructions? Anything i should be aware of taking things apart or is it straight forward?
I'm fairly inclined when it comes to dealing with electronics, but i have never dealt with a receiver before.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## Edllguy

James Myers said:


> Thanks for Quick Reply.
> So what exactly do you need?. The receiver or just the board? Are there any How-To instructions? Anything i should be aware of taking things apart or is it straight forward?
> I'm fairly inclined when it comes to dealing with electronics, but i have never dealt with a receiver before.
> Appreciate your help.


Hello James,

Welcome to AVS forum.

I believe Anh posted "how to detach" instructions etc in recent posts in this thread. I would suggest that you review them first and if you need clarification I'm sure Anh can provide more information.

Edit: He just needs the board, not the receiver.

Take care.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Hi James,

Most Pioneer receivers have raiser boards or vertical boards to connect a couple boards.
You can use a flat head screw driver to remove them.
Tell what mode you have so I can better help you out.
I only need the board with HDMI connectors on it. In some cases, I may need some other boards.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I just received another VSX-53 board from FL, please let me know whose it is. ;-) 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## fraveydank

So, if your offer is still open, I'd be happy to take you up on it. I have a hot air station and preheater, but my track record with replacing BGAs has been less than stellar (better than zero, though). I'm an engineer, not a technician.  Are you doing a full reball with leaded balls?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

fraveydank said:


> So, if your offer is still open, I'd be happy to take you up on it. I have a hot air station and preheater, but my track record with replacing BGAs has been less than stellar (better than zero, though). I'm an engineer, not a technician.  Are you doing a full reball with leaded balls?


Yes I still offer fixing UE22 issue but with a charge since free offer is already full.
Perhaps, I might be both engineer and technician but don't take my words on it 
I do have hot air, preheater but only use them seldom with tiny components.
I am using IR rework station for larger board like PC or laptop.
The answer to your last question is yes.
With the tools you have, you should be able to do it yourself I guess.


----------



## mikejana

Ahn,
That was my board. I wrote all my info in a card inside and also wrote it all over the motherboard wrapper I put it in.
Thanks
Mike 

I'll also send a PM if it is working for me.


----------



## fraveydank

Even with what you mentioned you'd charge, it's an incredible deal. Most techs I know who can do BGA rework charge upwards of $125/hr, so let me thank you for offering an incredible bargain.

Anyway, I do have recalling equipment as well, though only stencils for PS3/XB360 GPUs. If you let me know the ball size and footprint, I could theoretically acquire the correct stencil (I have a variety of ball sizes), but all the same, for something I use quite frequently, I'd rather just have a professional do it right (I'll practice more on my own junkers where failure doesn't mean my kids can't watch movies).

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I can't PM you yet because I only have a few posts under my belt, but if you don't mind emailing me at my forum username at gmail, I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## fraveydank

Just as a note to everybody, this receiver (VSX-51) already came to me broken in exchange for a vintage computer; it had previously been dropped and I had to repair two whole sections of broken traces on the very bottom assembly where the PCB had actually cracked. It's worked fine since then (about two years) until the dreaded UE22 error manifested; many thanks to the forum members here for helping diagnose the failure mode.

I'm an electronics engineer who has PLENTY of experience with RoHS (lead-free) boards, and I will say that it's always a nightmare. Lead-free solder is awful stuff; it doesn't wick like leaded solder, it always looks and feels like a cold solder joint, and it's way too brittle for anything that goes through significant heat cycles. And that's not even saying anything about tin whiskers, which are a major problem in anything a decade or more old.

So in short, it's not necessarily Pioneer's fault that these boards are going under; BGA problems are fairly prevalent in RoHS boards, and they almost certainly didn't know that the TI DSPs had an aging problem (TI probably didn't, either, until a few years in or the fix would have been sooner than the D revision).

That doesn't absolve them of their moral responsibility to replace the boards, but that's an expensive prospect and they have shareholders to answer to. These things aren't always as black-and-white as they seem.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

mikejana said:


> Ahn,
> That was my board. I wrote all my info in a card inside and also wrote it all over the motherboard wrapper I put it in.
> Thanks
> Mike
> 
> I'll also send a PM if it is working for me.


Hi Mike,

It is safe and sound. I knew I saw your name and screen name somewhere but I couldn't remember.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Just an update on the process.
So far, I have received 9 boards from the following members:
@voopy - returned @Jim Semenick - returned @majik655 - returned @tomtastic - returned @Reeseman  @nulland  @Ddeele - returned @michaelkenney - returned @mikejana

I can see there would be a few boards are coming.

Anyone who's sending, please PM or send me an email to [email protected] with tracking number and your member ID here.
Please include UE22 in the subject line.

Thank you guys,
Anh


----------



## Anh Nguyen

fraveydank said:


> Just as a note to everybody, this receiver (VSX-51) already came to me broken in exchange for a vintage computer; it had previously been dropped and I had to repair two whole sections of broken traces on the very bottom assembly where the PCB had actually cracked. It's worked fine since then (about two years) until the dreaded UE22 error manifested; many thanks to the forum members here for helping diagnose the failure mode.
> 
> I'm an electronics engineer who has PLENTY of experience with RoHS (lead-free) boards, and I will say that it's always a nightmare. Lead-free solder is awful stuff; it doesn't wick like leaded solder, it always looks and feels like a cold solder joint, and it's way too brittle for anything that goes through significant heat cycles. And that's not even saying anything about tin whiskers, which are a major problem in anything a decade or more old.
> 
> So in short, it's not necessarily Pioneer's fault that these boards are going under; BGA problems are fairly prevalent in RoHS boards, and they almost certainly didn't know that the TI DSPs had an aging problem (TI probably didn't, either, until a few years in or the fix would have been sooner than the D revision).
> 
> That doesn't absolve them of their moral responsibility to replace the boards, but that's an expensive prospect and they have shareholders to answer to. These things aren't always as black-and-white as they seem.


Hi @fraveydank,

To be honest, I can't take your board to repair even if you want to pay more since it has been broken and repaired. I'm sorry but I can't.
Since you can do PS3/xbox, you should be able to do it. The chip is much smaller than others and can be recalled even without stencil.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## fraveydank

Just to be clear, it's not the D-MAIN board that was damaged, it's the o e that was at the very bottom of the receiver. The D-MAIN board is just fine, other than the obvious UE22 problem.


----------



## nulland

Anh Nguyen said:


> Just an update on the process.
> So far, I have received 9 boards from the following members:
> 
> @voopy - returned
> @Jim Semenick - returned
> @majik655 - returned
> @tomtastic - returned
> @Reeseman
> @nulland
> @Ddeele - returned
> @michaelkenney - returned
> @mikejana
> 
> Anh


 @Anh Nguyen,

How is the repair of my mainboard going along? I emailed you but I guess you did not receive it. I could not answer your question about the firmware revision of my Pioneer SC-55 because I had never updated the firmware, before or after the UE22 error message popped out. But you are right, firmware revision on my receiver seems to be a newer version than the one posted in Pioneer's website, which is supposedly the latest. I cannot really explain why and as I said, I have not updated the firmware.

BTW, I have in mind to order the D version of the chips to replace the B versions on the mainboard.. TI says they are pin for pin compatible. Do you think this is feasible?


----------



## ddarche

*Onkyo has a repair/upgrade program for Pioneer models with the UE22 problem!*

My SC65 has the same error. It is still working, just barely. Seems to take about 5 minutes to warm up from a cold start for the audio to begin working and drops the pic every so often.

I decided to call Onkyo to ask some questions about a new receiver and mentioned my disappointment with the UE22 problem. They gave me an email address and asked me to take a picture of the label on the back (model, serial #, date of manufacture) and a front display pic catching the UE22 error.

I wrote an email indicating my disappointment and added that there were a few hundred people on AVS with the issue and also indicated from one of the posts in which some Pioneer repair center had replaced 1000 boards and this was a big problem which was going to hurt their brands, etc.

Two days later later rec'd a reply from Onkyo in which they said "my unit was submitted" and they would do a one-time free repair with a 90 day warranty or I could trade for a refurb SC85 for $549 or an refurb SC95 at $599. This option would only carry a 90 day warranty.

I asked if they would make an offer for a newer model and they said these were the only options. I asked about overall physical conditions of the refurbs (factory fresh?) and asked if refurb meant a unit was returned and repaired, etc. They claim the refurbs are in excellent condition. I also spoke on the phone with the person who contacted me and he said he is encouraging people to take the refurb trade in. I guess we suspect the replacement boards will likely have the same problem and I am guessing they are feeling the same....

I took them up on the SC-95 trade in. Process is they will send a box with label, ship it to the repair facility in Illinois I believe. They will confirm the UE22 problem, then contact me for a credit card and ship the SC-95. Turn around time could be 10-21 days. Just noticed btw the firmware upgrade for DTS:X for the SC-95 was posted two days ago!! SC-95 owners have waited almost a year for this firmware upgrade.

I don't know if all of the models that have been listed in this thread will qualify. My SC-65 was just over 4 years old. So YMMV...

Send email to: [email protected] along with the pictures and a letter explaining the issue. Include all of your contact info, email, phone, address etc. Make the subject of the email "UE22 Error".

Good luck to all!!

DD


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Sorry @nulland,

I read your email but I actually forgot to reply you.
I understand your concern while I have done most of them except yours.
Your board was a little different from others since it has 2 DSP chips and still plays sound in PURE DIRECT mode with analog inputs only.
About my question to its firmware version and I said I found the answer, I realized the second 3 digit group is firmware version for front panel which is mine unit. It is the same model but slightly different.
That's why it shows different when I first compared to the SC-55/57 firmware.
Back to your board, I need a little more time to fix it but don't worry everything will be fine.


----------



## James Myers

Anh Nguyen said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Most Pioneer receivers have raiser boards or vertical boards to connect a couple boards.
> You can use a flat head screw driver to remove them.
> Tell what mode you have so I can better help you out.
> I only need the board with HDMI connectors on it. In some cases, I may need some other boards.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


I have a VSX 1021K. I will attempt to remove it here shortly, and revert back with any questions/problems. 
Should have it mailed this evening if all goes well.
Cheers


----------



## James Myers

James Myers said:


> I have a VSX 1021K. I will attempt to remove it here shortly, and revert back with any questions/problems.
> Should have it mailed this evening if all goes well.
> Cheers


OK so here is a picture of my board. I believe we are looking for the DTS chip, which is shown in the top board. 
There are two other side boards, making a box. Do these side boards detach from the top board? I see pins, but i am not sure if it is a permanent connection.
If i do need detach the side boards, do i need to remove their mountings first?
Any help is appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## James Myers

James Myers said:


> OK so here is a picture of my board. I believe we are looking for the DTS chip, which is shown in the top board.
> There are two other side boards, making a box. Do these side boards detach from the top board? I see pins, but i am not sure if it is a permanent connection.
> If i do need detach the side boards, do i need to remove their mountings first?
> Any help is appreciated.
> Cheers


Ok so i've figured out how to disconnect the side boards.
But now i'm unsure how to disconnect the white ribbon connector on the bottom left of the picture. Does the ribbon come out of the beige connector, or does the beige connector come free from the board??


----------



## tomtastic

Here's a quick removal guide from memory: every board will probably be different, this one looks a little different than mine but basically the same stuff.

1. Case screws (bigger)
2. Back case screws, (longer screws.)
3. HDMI screws (shorter.)
4. Remove top cover.
5. Mine had one copper screw on board, doesn't look like this one has one.
5. locate power connection, on the right with multiple wires and a zip tie. Cut zip tie and remove power connector, (you may want to pick up some small zip ties if you don't already have some for installation).
6. remove other white connectors and ribbon cable.
7. Pull riser card on the front, side one can be left. I used a flat head screwdriver and twisted the screwdriver where the boards intersect right next to the connection and on both sides of connector. I took my time here. I didn't remove the riser card completely just pulled it back until it was free. Same with the side riser card, but you may want to just pull the front riser card, it can be hard to install board later, again I just left mine but up to you.

Then pull the board forward should come out pretty easy. Installation you want to line up the hdmi ports at the back first, should go right in. I took my time on getting it back in too.

I think that's it, hopefully I didn't forget anything.

Mine's still working great since Anh's repair about a week or two now, so glad I didn't have to scrap it.


----------



## tomtastic

James Myers said:


> Ok so i've figured out how to disconnect the side boards.
> But now i'm unsure how to disconnect the white ribbon connector on the bottom left of the picture. Does the ribbon come out of the beige connector, or does the beige connector come free from the board??


If you're referring to the wide ribbon cable it just pulls out from the connector. Don't pull the connector from board. Putting it back in is a little harder, might take two hands and it just slides in.


----------



## James Myers

tomtastic said:


> Here's a quick removal guide from memory: every board will probably be different, this one looks a little different than mine but basically the same stuff.
> 
> 1. Case screws (bigger)
> 2. Back case screws, (longer screws.)
> 3. HDMI screws (shorter.)
> 4. Remove top cover.
> 5. Mine had one copper screw on board, doesn't look like this one has one.
> 5. locate power connection, on the right with multiple wires and a zip tie. Cut zip tie and remove power connector, (you may want to pick up some small zip ties if you don't already have some for installation).
> 6. remove other white connectors and ribbon cable.
> 7. Pull riser card on the front, side one can be left. I used a flat head screwdriver and twisted the screwdriver where the boards intersect right next to the connection and on both sides of connector. I took my time here. I didn't remove the riser card completely just pulled it back until it was free. Same with the side riser card, but you may want to just pull the front riser card, it can be hard to install board later, again I just left mine but up to you.
> 
> Then pull the board forward should come out pretty easy. Installation you want to line up the hdmi ports at the back first, should go right in. I took my time on getting it back in too.
> 
> I think that's it, hopefully I didn't forget anything.
> 
> Mine's still working great since Anh's repair about a week or two now, so glad I didn't have to scrap it.


Wow thanks Tom Lots of good points.
HOw about the white ribbon, does it come free of the beige connector? Or does the connector get removed with it?


----------



## James Myers

tomtastic said:


> If you're referring to the wide ribbon cable it just pulls out from the connector. Don't pull the connector from board. Putting it back in is a little harder, might take two hands and it just slides in.


Groovy, Thanks.
All Done


----------



## tomtastic

And take pictures of course like you did, probably the best advice I could give. Yeah just pull the cable back, it will pull free from connector, the connector is glued to the board, that would be bad to pull on that.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Hi @James Myers,

When you pull white ribbon, try to pull it straight and pull by the edges which makes it easier for you to take it off.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tomtastic said:


> 3. HDMI screws (shorter.)


HDMI screws have fine threads, so remember when you put them back together. 


Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Just an update on the process.
I have received 9 boards and 2 more coming from the following members:
@voopy - returned @Jim Semenick - returned @majik655 - returned @tomtastic - returned @Reeseman  @nulland  @Ddeele - returned @michaelkenney - returned @mikejana  @VisualSplenda @James Myers

That's total of 11 I could do for free.

If you have any questions, please ask here or PM or send me an email to [email protected].
Please include UE22 in the subject line and your AVS screen name.

Thank you guys,
Anh


----------



## Edllguy

ddarche said:


> My SC65 has the same error. It is still working, just barely. Seems to take about 5 minutes to warm up from a cold start for the audio to begin working and drops the pic every so often.
> 
> I decided to call Onkyo to ask some questions about a new receiver and mentioned my disappointment with the UE22 problem. They gave me an email address and asked me to take a picture of the label on the back (model, serial #, date of manufacture) and a front display pic catching the UE22 error.
> 
> I wrote an email indicating my disappointment and added that there were a few hundred people on AVS with the issue and also indicated from one of the posts in which some Pioneer repair center had replaced 1000 boards and this was a big problem which was going to hurt their brands, etc.
> 
> Two days later later rec'd a reply from Onkyo in which they said "my unit was submitted" and they would do a one-time free repair with a 90 day warranty or I could trade for a refurb SC85 for $549 or an refurb SC95 at $599. This option would only carry a 90 day warranty.
> 
> I asked if they would make an offer for a newer model and they said these were the only options. I asked about overall physical conditions of the refurbs (factory fresh?) and asked if refurb meant a unit was returned and repaired, etc. They claim the refurbs are in excellent condition. I also spoke on the phone with the person who contacted me and he said he is encouraging people to take the refurb trade in. I guess we suspect the replacement boards will likely have the same problem and I am guessing they are feeling the same....
> 
> I took them up on the SC-95 trade in. Process is they will send a box with label, ship it to the repair facility in Illinois I believe. They will confirm the UE22 problem, then contact me for a credit card and ship the SC-95. Turn around time could be 10-21 days. Just noticed btw the firmware upgrade for DTS:X for the SC-95 was posted two days ago!! SC-95 owners have waited almost a year for this firmware upgrade.
> 
> I don't know if all of the models that have been listed in this thread will qualify. My SC-65 was just over 4 years old. So YMMV...
> 
> Send email to: [email protected] along with the pictures and a letter explaining the issue. Include all of your contact info, email, phone, address etc. Make the subject of the email "UE22 Error".
> 
> Good luck to all!!
> 
> DD


This is great news ddarche. Thank you for sharing this with the forum.

My only concern is that there is no official press release/announcement about this from Onkyo/Pioneer.

Also, when I checked with Onkyo/Pioneer Canada there is no such offer up here. Onkyo/Pioneer Canada is a separate company and we are a smaller market which means we do not get the benefits because they are operating under a smaller scale business model.

However, this development is very interesting and if forum members here could share their experiences with this new Repair/Upgrade program for the UE-22 Error problem it could help us Pioneer receiver owners in other countries.

Thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

For years, there is only a few cases people saying they got Onkyo/Pioneer offered them to repair or replace with newer models with discount.

Like Onkyo recall, they have never offered refurbished units and the process is a little different from what @ddarche mentioned above.
However, even after discount by returning defective unit, you are just going to buy the replacement unit at market value price since they discounted on MSRP price.
In my area, there is also a repair shop that was referred by Pioneer CS as their authorized service center. I thought it would be big but it's not when I came to get my VSX-90 serviced. 

I actually had some Onkyo units and only used their repair offer. I don't want to spend more money on that. 
With @ddarche case, I think that service center (not factory direct) wanted to sell something they have (Preowned) saying it's Onkyo offer and talked away from fixing the unit.

I hope they have an official announcement for this problem.


----------



## ddarche

Anh Nguyen said:


> For years, there is only a few cases people saying they got Onkyo/Pioneer offered them to repair or replace with newer models with discount.
> 
> Like Onkyo recall, they have never offered refurbished units and the process is a little different from what @*ddarche* mentioned above.
> However, even after discount by returning defective unit, you are just going to buy the replacement unit at market value price since they discounted on MSRP price.
> In my area, there is also a repair shop that was referred by Pioneer CS as their authorized service center. I thought it would be big but it's not when I came to get my VSX-90 serviced.
> 
> I actually had some Onkyo units and only used their repair offer. I don't want to spend more money on that.
> With @*ddarche* case, I think that service center (not factory direct) wanted to sell something they have (Preowned) saying it's Onkyo offer and talked away from fixing the unit.
> 
> I hope they have an official announcement for this problem.


 @Anh Nguyen, yes it would be nice if they made an official announcement. All of my dealings have been direct with a parts and service contact at Onkyo, so it initially appeared to be a factory-involved activity. The only other item which is open to interpretation was he mentioned that they would send me a box and a label and I should return to the "company who is handling this for them". Maybe that means a 3rd party repair facility is involved? Maybe I will know more when I see the name and address on the box. I could have opted for a free repair but since we suspect the replacement boards will eventually have the same problem, for $599 I will get a refurb 2015 model with all of the latest and greatest features. Yes, it is a refurb with a 90 day warranty, but was hoping I had a better chance with this option than a repair that might go bad again in a few years. We shall see...


----------



## thewoz69

Ok, so I guess my question is...... If TI has determined a 83% failure rate on these chips. How is re-balling fixing them permanently?
Isn't just the heat from the process perhaps making them work for a while, like the heat gun did?


----------



## Edllguy

thewoz69 said:


> Ok, so I guess my question is...... If TI has determined a 83% failure rate on these chips. How is re-balling fixing them permanently?
> Isn't just the heat from the process perhaps making them work for a while, like the heat gun did?


Isn't Anh applying a whole different technique/process that's been tested by him to make sure it holds?

This in not my area of expertise but I'm confident that Anh knows what he is doing.


----------



## Ddeele

*Anh's a jolly good fellow.*

Happily listening to my Anh-repaired VSX-1121 now. 

I inspected the board that he repaired, and his work is clean as a whistle. I'm guessing that his method will be at least as durable as the original manufacture, so I may get another 4-5 years out of it. Even if it's only a year or so, the cost that he's asking is more than worth it compared to any other available option.

Many thanks, Anh.


----------



## michaelkenney

Anh Nguyen said:


> Just an update on the process.
> I have received 9 boards and 2 more coming from the following members:
> @voopy - returned @Jim Semenick - returned @majik655 - returned @tomtastic - returned @Reeseman  @nulland  @Ddeele - returned @michaelkenney - returned @mikejana  @VisualSplenda @James Myers
> 
> That's total of 11 I could do for free.
> 
> If you have any questions, please ask here or PM or send me an email to [email protected].
> Please include UE22 in the subject line and your AVS screen name.
> 
> Thank you guys,
> Anh


Anh- received my board and re-installed. All is as one would wish. You are a wizard and a godsend. Thank you so much!

Now I need to learn to turn my receiver off when not in use. ;-)


----------



## Edllguy

michaelkenney said:


> Anh- received my board and re-installed. All is as one would wish. You are a wizard and a godsend. Thank you so much!
> 
> Now I need to learn to turn my receiver off when not in use. ;-)


If I may ask it would be very beneficial if owners who received back their boards from Anh could just post here a short review or testimonial after reinstalling their boards. 

This would validate Anh's fix on this thread.



*To the moderators of this forum: "Receivers, Amps, and Processors"
Thank you for letting this thread evolve as it has over the past year. Onkyo/Pioneer has let us down and we are just trying to enjoy what we paid for.*

Thanks


----------



## thewoz69

Edllguy said:


> Isn't Anh applying a whole different technique/process that's been tested by him to make sure it holds?
> 
> This in not my area of expertise but I'm confident that Anh knows what he is doing.


He seems like a way qualified technician, and by the sounds of it very much an expert in repairing the newest styles of circuit boards. Particularly the boards that are suffering form the mechanical stresses caused by using non-lead based solder. 
I myself am a technician from days gone by, stopped working on electronics about 1997. I did not need to use the type of equipment he uses at that time yet as surface mounted devices were only on the newest electronics at that time.
Again not to say he does not know what he is doing but....

My point was, the chip manufacturer said their chips are bad and to expect to see a 83% failure rate at 2.8 years of power on. These chips are running even when in standby. Pioneers quality of assembly aside, TI says these chips will fail. So i feel this may not be a permanent fix. 

A friend has a receiver and wanted me to look into this, I would feel quite confident that Anh could replace these "bad" chips with new updated chips from TI after TI found the issues and resolved them. I would rather buy the new chips and have them replaced than to pull out chips TI says will fail and solder them back in again.

And lastly, in my opinion and I know it would cost more, I have not looked into how much these TI chips are but it would be worth it even if it was $150.00 for the board with new chips vs $50.00 just to re-solder the old chips.


----------



## elliott000

How are you guys sending ypur board down? Bubble mailer, cardboard box,fancy anti static bag inside lol. Im shipping mine off tomorrow


----------



## Edllguy

elliott000 said:


> How are you guys sending ypur board down? Bubble mailer, cardboard box,fancy anti static bag inside lol. Im shipping mine off tomorrow


Good question elliott, maybe someone who has already sent their board would be kind enough to share some pictures of how they are shipping their board and the materials used.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

The best is using medium flat rate box from usps. Bubble wrap is enough. If you can get an anti static bag then it would be great but its not a must have.
Just handle the board at the edges and it will be fine.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon S

The big question is if Anh can fix the HDMI boards, why can't Pioneer?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jon S said:


> The big question is if Anh can fix the HDMI boards, why can't Pioneer?


Yes they could but it's Onkyo now to decide, not Pioneer anymore.


----------



## M Code

Jon S said:


> The big question is if Anh can fix the HDMI boards, why can't Pioneer?


Pioneer could fix the boards...
But due to anticipated significant financial costs they didn't..
Also managing the refurb process would have been very, very expensive considering bench labor rates and shipping complete AVRs back/forth..
Check out the current financials for the parent company Gibson and U will better understand why they didn't..


Just my $0.02...


----------



## Ddeele

M Code said:


> Pioneer could fix the boards...
> But due to anticipated significant financial costs they didn't..
> Also managing the refurb process would have been very, very expensive considering bench labor rates and shipping complete AVRs back/forth..
> Check out the current financials for the parent company Gibson and U will better understand why they didn't..
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02...


The Devil's Advocate sez...

Let's face it - these devices are already obsolete relative to the TVs on the market now. Why would a manufacturer spend money to extend their life? To some extent, why would a consumer? They are still nice boxes that have some value, especially in a second system, but there is a real limit to how much trouble and money they are worth before it just makes sense to upgrade to something newer.

On the other hand...

Thanks, Anh!


----------



## Worf

Exactly. It's working now because Anh is offering his time free of charge to do this. But I'm sure if he was to recover time and effort, you'd be paying at least $75-100 if not more. And that's just cost.


----------



## flynk

*Onkyo's response to my SC-67's flashing UE22*

Thank you to DDARCHE for the contact info for Pioneer/Onkyo...so I called to report the flashing UE22 on my Pioneer Elite SC-67 purchased in August, 2012. The UE22 started flashing about 3 weeks ago. Now it takes about 15 minutes after turning the receiver on for the sound to kick in. I spoke with Angel and was told to send an email and he gave me his email address. After sending the email with pictures of the UE22 light, serial number/model on the back of the unit, and copy of the original sales receipt, I received a response within about an hour. I was given a similar choice as DDARCHE, mine is copied below. 

Onkyo's reply to my email:

Hello,

Your unit has been submitted. The options for your unit are the following :

You can trade your unit in for these available options at these discounted prices, or you can get a one time repair on your unit. Take note that when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to a center at YOUR cost. If the trade in is your option, that too ONLY has a 90 day warranty. Please repsond back with your decision so we can submit your request. 

*Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order, so please choose wisely as this suubmission is a one time only*
Box and label will be supplied for either option.
Units For Trade - In : 

SC-87 $599.00USD ( Refurb ) 
SC-97 $649.00USD (Refurb )

Have a Good Day,
Angel Rodriguez
Parts and Services
Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer, Elite
Direct # (201)-785-2600


----------



## ddarche

flynk said:


> Thank you to DDARCHE for the contact info for Pioneer/Onkyo...so I called to report the flashing UE22 on my Pioneer Elite SC-67 purchased in August, 2012. The UE22 started flashing about 3 weeks ago. Now it takes about 15 minutes after turning the receiver on for the sound to kick in. I spoke with Angel and was told to send an email and he gave me his email address. After sending the email with pictures of the UE22 light, serial number/model on the back of the unit, and copy of the original sales receipt, I received a response within about an hour. I was given a similar choice as DDARCHE, mine is copied below.
> 
> Onkyo's reply to my email:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Your unit has been submitted. The options for your unit are the following :
> 
> You can trade your unit in for these available options at these discounted prices, or you can get a one time repair on your unit. Take note that when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to a center at YOUR cost. If the trade in is your option, that too ONLY has a 90 day warranty. Please repsond back with your decision so we can submit your request.
> 
> *Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order, so please choose wisely as this suubmission is a one time only*
> Box and label will be supplied for either option.
> Units For Trade - In :
> 
> SC-87 $599.00USD ( Refurb )
> SC-97 $649.00USD (Refurb )
> 
> Have a Good Day,
> Angel Rodriguez
> Parts and Services
> Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer, Elite
> Direct # (201)-785-2600



Glad my info was helpful. Do you find the trade-in reasonable? I wish I could get the SC-67 but it looks like they are offering "similar" models" to what we each had. I had a SC-65 so I am limited to the XX-65 refurb models. You had an XX-67 model so you see different model refurbs available to you. What are your thoughts about a trade in for the cost?

The way I look at it is that I could get a free one-time repair for my 4 year-old SC-65. I ship the unit and they ship it back in a few weeks. Which would likely use the old boards which will become a problem again in 2-4 years. 

Or for a reasonable $ I could upgrade to last year's model SC-95 with ATMOS and DTS-X and 4k pass through so how could I go wrong for $550? Yes it is a refurb which is somewhat good, at least they fixed whatever problems they had ( I hope)! 

Otherwise, I am doing a huge amount of research to find a new receiver and all of that, which I did and I almost bought a Yamaha. Whatever brand, if you want a similar model, you are going to spend a lot more $. I say that because the list of receivers here that are effected are very wide, so the costs will likely vary a lot.

I have distributor agreements in my business so my prices were pretty good but even at distributor prices I had to spend about $1300 for top-end Yamaha or Onkyo. Onkyo lately is having their own problems and new models are problematic. If anyone were to to take Pioneer out of the equation, there are only a few other brands available, Denon and then maybe the higher-end models such as NAD and similar. Best retail may be in the $1000-$1300 range to replace the Pioneer models we have. Although with the wide model #'s being reported in this thread, I cannot completely say for sure their individual value.

So, it seemed like a no-brainer to me to spend $550 and get a one-year old model with current features, even if it is a refurb (which of course I would prefer it was not) but in exchange for a 4-year old receiver, I am happy they stepped up.

DD


----------



## flynk

*Sc-67 ue22*

Hi DD,

Since I do not have a 4K TV or Atmos speakers, my first choice would be to have my SC-67 repaired at no cost, and to have many more years together. I'm happy with the system I have (had). However, Angel (the representative handling my case) strongly recommended going with a newer refurb receiver over fixing an older receiver with a known problem. My take away was that if I opted to have my receiver repaired, there would likely be another flashing UE22 error code in my future. I asked him if they would repair the old board or put a new one in, he said a new one would go in; the concern was how well my "old" receiver would work with the new part. On the other hand, he said the refurb receiver might have been a customer trade-in and not have ever had a problem. 

To answer your question, I would definitely have found the trade-in reasonable, if I had been in the market for the 4K/dolby atmos capability. In my case, if I get 6+ years out of the refurb unit, I will be happy. (I opted for the SC-97) Since my warranty had just expired two months ago, I was (exceedingly) happy to find this forum, this thread, and your post. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Edllguy

Anymore reports of this Onkyo/Pioneer repair/upgrade program in the United States? If so please post in this thread. 


I'm holding back from updating my first and second post of this thread until I know for sure that this is official.


Also, I would like to summarize the problem with our Pioneer receivers (model years 2011/2012) in my first post but we have covered so much territory in diagnosing (UE-22 Error) that it can get difficult to summarize the issue. For example, is the problem both defective chip related by TI combined with new global environmental manufacturing standards? I would like to be very specific and clear in my summary.

Thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I myself sent Onkyo an email inquiry about repair UE22 and received their response within a day or so.
They asked for some information including your name, address, pictures of serial number and model number and also "description of problem" which I obviously put UE22 in email subject.
They said after you submit those information, they will review and verify and "if it's approved" you will receive another email to setup a repair.
So IMO, there might be no official announcement for repair but they would do it if they receive a call or email. 
In mean time, all you need to do is sending an email to [email protected].

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddarche

*Onkyo is calling it a "new program"*



Edllguy said:


> Anymore reports of this Onkyo/Pioneer repair/upgrade program in the United States? If so please post in this thread.
> 
> 
> I'm holding back from updating my first and second post of this thread until I know for sure that this is official.
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to summarize the problem with our Pioneer receivers (model years 2011/2012) in my first post but we have covered so much territory in diagnosing (UE-22 Error) that it can get difficult to summarize the issue. For example, is the problem both defective chip related by TI combined with new global environmental manufacturing standards? I would like to be very specific and clear in my summary.
> 
> Thanks


I wrote back to the Onkyo individual in parts and service who was the one who initially handled my email and notified me of how to "file a claim". As mentioned earlier, they did approve either a free repair or a trade in offer.

I was inquiring about the status of the return box they were sending to me, it has been more than a week when they "approved" my claim. He wrote the following in reply to my email asking were the box was:

Hey Dave,

You should be receiving your box the beginning of next week. Since this is a new program it can take some time. However I did get confirmation that your box has been shipped. 

Based upon this reply, I would be leaning toward believing this is a formal program at Pioneer/Onkyo. Should they choose to publicize it or not is still a question. But the program does exist and they are processing claims, offering trade-in upgrades and free repair program. The web link they gave me for the trade-in replacement process is working and once they receive my unit and confirm the UE22 issue, they mentioned they would send me a code to put in the trade-in web page, make payment for the refurb model, confirm shipping and billing info, etc.


----------



## chris hamilton

Hello all 

I have just joined the forum after reading this post. i thought i would add mine to the list. i have a VSX-921K with the same error. lucky at work we can re-flow the DTS chip but for the price i may just buy a new one and replace it. is the UE22 always to do with this IC? Its a shame as they are a nice bit of kit and have loads of good features be a shame to scrap it.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

To be clear, UE22 code displayed due to DSP firmware reading failed. DSP firmware is stored in a serial flash rom or SPI flash. So there are many reasons to cause the system could not read firmware, not just failed DSP chip.
One of the boards I received has DAC chip shorted causing voltage dropped on power supply for firmware chip, so DSP could not read it and report UE22.

@chris hamilton, you can try to contact Onkyo at [email protected] if you want to get it fixed. Personally, I can also fix it for you for cheap.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris hamilton

Thanks for the info I have a dsp ic on order. I may get the scope out and check it over. I did a reflow utility had Samenough error. What dac shorted I will look on mine when I have 5 mins. 

Thanks chris


----------



## Anh Nguyen

chris hamilton said:


> What dac shorted I will look on mine when I have 5 mins.
> 
> Thanks chris


The board designs are different from model to model, so I can't answer your question.
However, problem related to DSP firmware, so you need to check any components connected to DSP firmware and DSP chips and make sure they are OK. Once you confirm everything OK, but still no sound, then check firmware software.


----------



## chris hamilton

Anh Nguyen said:


> The board designs are different from model to model, so I can't answer your question.
> However, problem related to DSP firmware, so you need to check any components connected to DSP firmware and DSP chips and make sure they are OK. Once you confirm everything OK, but still no sound, then check firmware software.


I was just looking into the schematic and see there is a sdram and flash that should have 3.3v supply from the main pcb that drives the DSP as well. Maybe its just a bad DC/DC converter.
as the unit works in all other aspects it should not be hard to pin down.


----------



## chris hamilton

So after looking i have noticed that my model number on the case is VSX-921-k but on the inside it is a VSX-1021-K its even stamped on the parts inside. was this re branded in the uk as the 921-K?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

chris hamilton said:


> So after looking i have noticed that my model number on the case is VSX-921-k but on the inside it is a VSX-1021-K its even stamped on the parts inside. was this re branded in the uk as the 921-K?


Yes, Pioneer used different model names for different regions. 

Sent from my D6616 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluemoon25

VSX-LX55 went UE22 this weekend. It was a c2011 model and I am wondering if I have any way forward with Pioneer ?

I am based in UK


----------



## Edllguy

bluemoon25 said:


> VSX-LX55 went UE22 this weekend. It was a c2011 model and I am wondering if I have any way forward with Pioneer ?
> 
> I am based in UK


Hello bluemoon,

Welcome to AVS forum. I would suggest you contact Onkyo/Pioneer Europe and see what they say. Sometimes you can negotiate a goodwill one time fix after warranty. Be respectful in your case and point them to this forum and specifically this thread as your evidence. State that there is a pattern of Pioneer receiver failures with this error code (Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers 2011/2012 model years) and that other affected owners have received after warranty repair/replacement consideration.

Let us know the outcome.

All the best.


----------



## chris hamilton

Anyone know where i can get the firmware for my VSX-921-K I didn't see it on there site under my model.

Thanks Chris


----------



## chris hamilton

*From the uk site*

Customer Service Program

Loss of Audio/Network Connection Customer Care Program

As part of our commitment to quality and customer service we have determined that a limited number of Onkyo Brand receivers manufactured between 2009 and 2012 may experience loss of audio or loss of network connection. This malfunction has been traced back to a defective network chip.

We deeply regret any frustration or inconvenience this situation may have caused.

To address the problem and help people who may have an Onkyo Brand receiver manufactured between 2009 and 2012 and affected by loss of audio or loss of network connection („Impacted Receiver“), Onkyo is launching a special Customer Care Program to remedy this issue. This program has three steps:

Verify if your Onkyo Brand receiver is impacted
If you have an Impacted Receiver, decide how you prefer to address the issue:
- Trade In (may not be available in countries served by a distributor)
- Repair
Send us your Impacted Receiver in a prepaid box and label that we will provide at no cost to you

As part of this program we are also extending our standard limited warranty period to cover this issue: for Impacted Receivers, the warranty regarding the loss of audio or the loss of network connection will be extended through December 31, 2018, but shall in no case expire prior to the end of the statutory period for the original limited warranty or contractual guarantee, if any. All other terms, conditions and limitations of the original limited warranty shall continue to apply for the duration of the statutory period for the original standard limited warranty or contractual guarantee, if any.

Importantly, please note that the loss of audio/network connection issue will not result in harm to any connected components or speakers since the issue is contained to a single element within the affected receivers.

To determine if your Onkyo Brand receiver is an Impacted Receiver and thus eligible under this Warranty Extension Program please click here 

Questions? Please also check our FAQ Customer Care Program (English).

We thank you for your loyalty!

Onkyo again apologizes for any inconvenience this may cause and will provide the repair of affected Receivers as expeditiously as possible.

http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/customer-service-program-118747.html


----------



## Jon S

This is old news and only affects Onkyo products, not Pioneer...


----------



## elliott000

Big thanks to Anh! Got my board back, put everything together and we have sound. Hopefully she goes on for awhile lol. Thanks very much


----------



## ddarche

Update on my 2012 SC-65 with this problem. I opted to take Pioneer's trade-in option. For $599 I received a reconditioned SC-95 which is a 2015 model. It was in very nice condition, included all of the accessories. Have it running now and all is good. This model has Dolby Atmos and DTS:X which I am reviewing. So nice to have some of the newer features. The process took a little longer than expected as they were just setting up the trade-in program for the UE22 problem. They offered to repair for free or buy one of two models. They are only offering similar models (to the effected unit) in the trade-in program. From what I can tell everything appeared to be handled by the manufacturer directly. So, this worked for me and keeping my fingers crossed the SC95 will last many years.


----------



## Jim Fenton

*No output, unsure if UE22*

I'm having a problem with my ~4 year old VSX-52 that sounds like a UE22 error, but I haven't actually seen that error message.

Yesterday my VSX-52 stopped all output: HDMI and audio. Nothing regardless of the input source selected. I also notice that the unit is slow responding to some commands, particularly turning it on and off. Have done a hard reset. One other thing I notice is that the "program format indicators" that usually tell me which channels are in use (left, center, right, etc.) are all always off.

I had a similar problem when the unit was under warranty, service center couldn't find anything wrong and it worked fine when it returned. So I suspect that problem may have returned.

Does this sound like a UE22 problem or something else?


----------



## Edllguy

Jim Fenton said:


> I'm having a problem with my ~4 year old VSX-52 that sounds like a UE22 error, but I haven't actually seen that error message.
> 
> Yesterday my VSX-52 stopped all output: HDMI and audio. Nothing regardless of the input source selected. I also notice that the unit is slow responding to some commands, particularly turning it on and off. Have done a hard reset. One other thing I notice is that the "program format indicators" that usually tell me which channels are in use (left, center, right, etc.) are all always off.
> 
> I had a similar problem when the unit was under warranty, service center couldn't find anything wrong and it worked fine when it returned. So I suspect that problem may have returned.
> 
> Does this sound like a UE22 problem or something else?


Hard to tell if its the UE22 Error problem. If it is UE22 then it will eventually show up. Sometimes a good indicator of UE22 eventually occurring is by checking the hour count on your VSX-52. If you do a thread search for 'hour count' you will find out all the information that you need to know including instructions of how to enter and scroll the service menu to get the hour count on your receiver.

All the best.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

When you check firmware version, if 2nd the last 3 digits are not showing, then it relates to UE22. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluestrat

*Another UE22 Failure*

Hello Everyone! First Post brought to you by UE22!

I purchased a new Pioneer VSX-1021-K back in December 2011 and it worked great up until Spring of this year (2016) when I started receiving the UE22 Error. The Unit spent its whole life in an open Entertainment Stand with reasonable airflow. I would power down the unit for weeks at a time and it would work fine upon next use, but days and sometimes only even hours after power-up the audio would break up and cut out eventually displaying the dreaded UE22 again. I updated the firmware to 1-205-081-111-089 however UE22 returned shortly after.

At this point I'm very interested in Anh's fix - @Anh Nguyen could you send me a PM? My post count is too low.

So far have enjoyed this unit and really don't want to send it to the dumpster yet...


----------



## Jim Fenton

Anh Nguyen said:


> When you check firmware version, if 2nd the last 3 digits are not showing, then it relates to UE22.


My version display shows 1-191086119069. The version number occupies the entire display, so it's hard to imagine anything isn't showing.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Since you have 119 showing in firmware version, dsp firmware of your unit is good. Do you get audio in pure direct mode?

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Fenton

*Maybe not UE22...*



Anh Nguyen said:


> Since you have 119 showing in firmware version, dsp firmware of your unit is good. Do you get audio in pure direct mode?


Since my version number is complete, and I'm not seeing the UE22 error pop up, I'm guessing that I have a different problem. I also don't have any HDMI video output, which I gather isn't a characteristic of the UE22 error.



Edllguy said:


> Hard to tell if its the UE22 Error problem. If it is UE22 then it will eventually show up. Sometimes a good indicator of UE22 eventually occurring is by checking the hour count on your VSX-52. If you do a thread search for 'hour count' you will find out all the information that you need to know including instructions of how to enter and scroll the service menu to get the hour count on your receiver.
> 
> All the best.


For what it's worth, 5906h 48m, but it probably won't go any higher -- I bought a replacement Denon receiver (AVR-X2300W) the other day and it's doing very nicely. As a bonus it doesn't have such a bafflingly complex remote control. I'll box up my receiver and keep it around for a while in case a miracle happens before sending it to electronics recycling.


----------



## bjluczyk

Well, add me to the list 

Yesterday my SC-57 started flashing UE22. The sound still seems to be working for now, but after reading through this thread, the prognosis does not sound good. It sounds like perhaps a few people have now been able to get a refurbished unit from Pioneer at a discount. Is that correct? I can try to contact Pioneer/Onkyo, as suggested above, if that has any chance of a satisfactory response. Otherwise, I guess I'll wait for the unit to fail completely, then pick up a new Denon or Marantz. I'm not inclined to spend $500-$600 to replace a board that will likely experience the same failure down the road. I would be willing to pay that for a refurbished unit of a newer model and cross my fingers that the problem has been fixed in newer models.

Is there a recommended approach to get a response from Pioneer?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Anh Nguyen

bjluczyk said:


> Well, add me to the list
> 
> Yesterday my SC-57 started flashing UE22. The sound still seems to be working for now, but after reading through this thread, the prognosis does not sound good. It sounds like perhaps a few people have now been able to get a refurbished unit from Pioneer at a discount. Is that correct? I can try to contact Pioneer/Onkyo, as suggested above, if that has any chance of a satisfactory response. Otherwise, I guess I'll wait for the unit to fail completely, then pick up a new Denon or Marantz. I'm not inclined to spend $500-$600 to replace a board that will likely experience the same failure down the road. I would be willing to pay that for a refurbished unit of a newer model and cross my fingers that the problem has been fixed in newer models.
> 
> Is there a recommended approach to get a response from Pioneer?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


You are not paying 500-600 for the board. You will get newer model, probably sc-97 with that difference. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## redsyrup

*UE22 seperate issues? SC-68 and SC-85*



Anh Nguyen said:


> Just an update on the process.
> I have received 9 boards and 2 more coming from the following
> 
> That's total of 11 I could do for free.
> 
> If you have any questions, please ask here or PM or send me an email to
> Please include UE22 in the subject line and your AVS screen name.
> 
> Thank you guys,
> Anh



Hi Anh, I have two Pioneer Receivers the SC-68 and an SC-85 both have problems and are out of warranty. I think I saw the UE22 error on the SC-68 two years ago but a factory reset fixed that and it hasn't come back but lately it has an intermittent problem with static/no sound in the front right channel. I've tried different speakers, hdmi cables and speaker wire but it's some internal problem on the receiver. I've taken it to two authorized service centers and both weren't able to reproduce the problem so they did nothing. It's very intermittent.

My SC-85 blinks/looses hdmi picture randomly. It comes back right away but it's very annoying. Do you have the ability the fix either of these problems using your technique? Both problems are frustrating but I'd hate to trash both receivers. I've paid too much money for them. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks for helping the AVS community. -H


----------



## tibimakai

Anh, I have a VSX1122k which is completely dead. I have picked it up from Ebay to repair it, but I can't.
In the past(when I tried repairing it), I have managed to turn it on partially, by holding for 10 seconds the power button.
All it happened is, the "Power On" shows on the display.
Do you have any idea, what could be the problem? At least which board could be causing the problem?
It could be the HDMI board?


----------



## Chris Blount

Jim Fenton said:


> I'm having a problem with my ~4 year old VSX-52 that sounds like a UE22 error, but I haven't actually seen that error message.
> 
> Yesterday my VSX-52 stopped all output: HDMI and audio. Nothing regardless of the input source selected. I also notice that the unit is slow responding to some commands, particularly turning it on and off. Have done a hard reset. One other thing I notice is that the "program format indicators" that usually tell me which channels are in use (left, center, right, etc.) are all always off.
> 
> I had a similar problem when the unit was under warranty, service center couldn't find anything wrong and it worked fine when it returned. So I suspect that problem may have returned.
> 
> Does this sound like a UE22 problem or something else?


Unplug the receiver from the power outlet. Remove all cables from all HDMI ports. Wait about 30 seconds. Plug all of the HDMI cables back in. Plug power back in. That usually works.


----------



## Reeseman

Hi Aun 

I was just curious on the status of my board. I know you had to order a new chip for it and could take some time getting it. My wife is really hounding me to buy a new receiver but i've been holding her off pretty good (lol) I am certainly not rushing you I told her i would try to get a update though. So if you can great and if not I understand and will wait for you to get a hold of me . Regards Randy


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Reeseman said:


> Hi Aun
> 
> I was just curious on the status of my board. I know you had to order a new chip for it and could take some time getting it. My wife is really hounding me to buy a new receiver but i've been holding her off pretty good (lol) I am certainly not rushing you I told her i would try to get a update though. So if you can great and if not I understand and will wait for you to get a hold of me . Regards Randy


Sorry Randy, it's been long now. Unfortunately, I was not able to get it fixed for you.
I will get it back to you on next Monday. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## erick granato

Hello, just noticed this thread, I haven't read the whole thing but I am now concerned. I have a SC-57 bought in 2011 but I do not have the error code UE22 and the unit works fine (Knock wood). I noticed that ANH Nguyen can tell the affected units by the software number, my number is 1-202-086-703-069. Is there any way to tell if my unit may be affected?


----------



## Edllguy

erick granato said:


> Hello, just noticed this thread, I haven't read the whole thing but I am now concerned. I have a SC-57 bought in 2011 but I do not have the error code UE22 and the unit works fine (Knock wood). I noticed that ANH Nguyen can tell the affected units by the software number, my number is 1-202-086-703-069. Is there any way to tell if my unit may be affected?


Hello Erick,

I find your post very interesting. It's great that you have not been affected yet and after all these years. 

May I ask what is the build/MFG date of your unit, if you were a light or heavy user of your SC-57, how you placed your unit in terms of ventilation when in use, and if your comfortable accessing the service menu, how many hours you have put on your 57?

This thread has had a lot of input and analysis in the cause of the UE-22 Error? It has come a long way in getting the attention of Onkyo/Pioneer to the point that at least in United Sates Onkyo/Pioneer is offering a one time unit fix or a trade in/upgrade to an older refurbished unit at reduced price (conditional upon approval from CS). We don't know how long this offer will last and it is *not* an official offer by Onkyo/Pioneer. 

While there is no such program in Canada or Pioneer Europe (yet), some owners have had success in getting a one time 'goodwill fix' for free of their affected units. Also, sometimes local consumer "lemon laws" can force a free fix such as the case with affected owners in Quebec, Canada.

However, I will say that AVS forum member 'Anh Nguyen' has been very helpful to affected AVS members here and I'm going to assume that he will get a lot of Canadian interest in his discovered fix and some will be shipping their board to him south of the border.


----------



## erick granato

Hi Edllguy, Sept 2011 build, I would say moderate use, open on all sides and nothing on top (open). I learned years ago that excessive heat as well as dust can kill these electronics. I do not know how many hours are on the unit. Not sure how to access that on the menu.


----------



## Reeseman

Anh Nguyen said:


> Sorry Randy, it's been long now. Unfortunately, I was not able to get it fixed for you.
> I will get it back to you on next Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Ahhh bummer... But thank you so much for trying maybe i can try customer service.


----------



## onthebay2013

Wow, all of these messages on my newly discovered problem.
I have a Pioneer VSX-50 and guess what? It's out of warranty. 
About 2 weeks ago, the sound coming through my "Sonos" Connect" into one of the receiver ports started to snap/crackle and a loss of sound for a few seconds. This became more frequent as time went on (days). It eventually migrated to other ports used by other devices and no there is no sound, the UE22 appeared 2 days ago.

Other than reading over 700+ entries on this subject, can anyone summarize the issue and the possible solution other than throwing it out? Is Pioneer owning up to this issue? If they don't fix it, I'll be forced to buy some other brand. 

BB


----------



## dudemanbubba

Add my SC-63 to the list. Manufactured April 2012. SN LDMP001112C. This sucks.


----------



## dennis48755

*Me too*

UE22 has begun to appear on my Pioneer VSX-1021-K, MFD: December 2011.

Dennis


----------



## erikdrave

Ue22 came up on my about a week ago now none of the hdmi work on it my directv ,sony bluray,apple tv not happy tried reset and unplugging it are this under the new warranty from the new company that ownes pioneer it was until 2018 warranty.
Thank you.
John
vsx-1121


----------



## OLED4UNME

Blinking UE-22 error for last several weeks on my Elite SC-55, manufactured July 2011. Same story: initially would take a few minutes before sound would come on, eventually grew to where it would take 20-30 minutes, and now deteriorated to the point that no sound comes on at all.


----------



## erick granato

Looks like their dropping like flies, not showing error message on my unit, yet(knock wood), i guess just a matter of time(hope not). I like to buy the best i can afford and keep for several years before upgrading, but that scenario may not work out for this one. Like Samsung, Pioneer is now on my boycott list.


----------



## tibimakai

Where can I read about this warranty, until 2018?


----------



## Edllguy

Onkyo/Pioneer has not extended warranty on affected units.

Onkyo is calling it a "new program"

What they are offering is either a one time repair of your affected unit or get a trade in to a refurbished Pioneer unit that was not manufactured within the dreaded 2011/2012 model years. 

This "new program" only applies to owners who purchased in the United States and since it is not official it can be rescinded (terminated) anytime and without notice.

Contact Onkyo at [email protected]

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

From post#685 (credit given to AVS forum member flynk)

Onkyo's response to my SC-67's flashing UE22
Thank you to DDARCHE for the contact info for Pioneer/Onkyo...so I called to report the flashing UE22 on my Pioneer Elite SC-67 purchased in August, 2012. The UE22 started flashing about 3 weeks ago. Now it takes about 15 minutes after turning the receiver on for the sound to kick in. I spoke with Angel and was told to send an email and he gave me his email address. After sending the email with pictures of the UE22 light, serial number/model on the back of the unit, and copy of the original sales receipt, I received a response within about an hour. I was given a similar choice as DDARCHE, mine is copied below. 


Onkyo's reply to my email:

Hello,

Your unit has been submitted. The options for your unit are the following :

You can trade your unit in for these available options at these discounted prices, or you can get a one time repair on your unit. Take note that when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to a center at YOUR cost. If the trade in is your option, that too ONLY has a 90 day warranty. Please repsond back with your decision so we can submit your request. 

*Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order, so please choose wisely as this suubmission is a one time only*
Box and label will be supplied for either option.
Units For Trade - In : 

SC-87 $599.00USD ( Refurb ) 
SC-97 $649.00USD (Refurb )

Have a Good Day,
Angel Rodriguez
Parts and Services
Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer, Elite
Direct # (201)-785-2600

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

From post#690 (credit given to AVS forum member ddarche)

I wrote back to the Onkyo individual in parts and service who was the one who initially handled my email and notified me of how to "file a claim". As mentioned earlier, they did approve either a free repair or a trade in offer.

I was inquiring about the status of the return box they were sending to me, it has been more than a week when they "approved" my claim. He wrote the following in reply to my email asking were the box was:

Hey Dave,

You should be receiving your box the beginning of next week. Since this is a new program it can take some time. However I did get confirmation that your box has been shipped. 

Based upon this reply, I would be leaning toward believing this is a formal program at Pioneer/Onkyo. Should they choose to publicize it or not is still a question. But the program does exist and they are processing claims, offering trade-in upgrades and free repair program. The web link they gave me for the trade-in replacement process is working and once they receive my unit and confirm the UE22 issue, they mentioned they would send me a code to put in the trade-in web page, make payment for the refurb model, confirm shipping and billing info, etc.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## OLED4UNME

Last week Fry's was selling the SC-97 for $899 with them paying the sales tax. I presume the refurb offer from Pioneer would charge sales tax, so $649 for the SC-97 + steep (9.5% tax) in my area would come out to a total around $710 with only 90-day warranty, which is only $189 less than Fry's SC-97 brand new unit with full warranty. For me, if they offer me the deal (I just sent them an email), I think I will go the route of having the unit repaired. Perhaps after it is in working order I could sell the SC-55 for $300-400, and apply that cash to one of the newer SC-LX models with 3 year warranty.


----------



## nohcho

OLED4UNME said:


> Last week Fry's was selling the SC-97 for $899 with them paying the sales tax. I presume the refurb offer from Pioneer would charge sales tax, so $649 for the SC-97 + steep (9.5% tax) in my area would come out to a total around $710 with only 90-day warranty, which is only $189 less than Fry's SC-97 brand new unit with full warranty. For me, if they offer me the deal (I just sent them an email), I think I will go the route of having the unit repaired. Perhaps after it is in working order I could sell the SC-55 for $300-400, and apply that cash to one of the newer SC-LX models with 3 year warranty.


That Frys deal was sweet but no available anymore. It was one day only. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporto

*2012 Pioneer VSX-53 UE22 Error*

I was so excited the day I brought my Pioneer VSX-53 home. Now it is a glowing paperweight. I am experiencing the UE22 error and my receiver has progressed to the point that it no longer plays sound. I have seen many posts where this issue has been resolved by sending the motherboard in to Anh. If someone can show me how to remove the board without breaking anything, I'd like to try this approach.


--Brian


----------



## Sporto

Has anyone had luck adding a fan to their Pioneer VSX-53?


----------



## Sporto

*PIONEER VSX-53 UE22 error and Private Messages*

Due to the low number of posts I have made, I can not send private messages. Anh Nguyen, if you are reading this, please reply to this thread and let me know if you can fix my motherboard, what the wait time is, where to send it, how much it will cost, any instructions for removing the board its self from my Pioneer VSX-53.


----------



## kush70

Hi all. Sad to report I've joined this club. Had a 2012 SC-55 that recently lost audio on all channels, then not long after threw the UE22 error. After reseating all cables and a few factory resets the error finally went away (probably not because of my troubleshooting efforts) but I still had no audio. Turns out one of the boards went bad and it's a $500 fix. 

I was a long time fan of Pioneer's audio products - I remember playing with my dad's Pioneer radios and stereos in the 80's and I only had one stereo receiver in the mid 90's that wasn't Pioneer. No more. My previous Elite receiver died three times with the exact same type of failure - repaired once in warranty, again at my expense a few years later, then after the third time I bought the SC-55. I was wary of replacing it with another Elite receiver because with all of the gear I've bought in the last 30 years I've never had anything fail but that receiver. Now that this one's died a similar death and they only offer a measly 2 year warranty on failure-prone gear I'm done with this brand for good.


----------



## tibimakai

Pioneer is owned by Onkyo, no?


----------



## cdjocp

I have had this error for about 2 months now, when I turn on the receiver there is no audio then about 10 minutes later it finally kicks in or sometimes I have to turn off and turn back on to get audio from tv. I only use the pre-outs for 7.1 going to a 7 channel amp, my question is, am I running a risk to mess up my amp by not replacing receiver or does it matter bacause im using the pre-outs and not the on board amp. Would the u22 error not even matter because im using external amp?


----------



## tibimakai

I'm using Onkyo receivers, though I have a broken 1122k as well.
Every time I get a new receiver(every year I get the newest), I replace the interior fan(Onkyos have one) with a laptop cooler's fan, which has an adjustable fan controller($15 from target).
It is the same size as the original 120mm fan. I manage to squeeze the USB cable, through that plastic wire holder(for the 120V cable) and I plug it in, into the TV's USB plug. This way, the receiver is always cooled. The fan, turns on and off with the TV. I don't want to take a chance.


----------



## blt2589

Sadly, my first post here is to report that my VSX-1021-K succumbed to the UE22 Error. Manufacture date September 2011.
Purchased November 2011, died 04Jan2017. 

I have to admit that I rarely turned it off, leaving it on for months at a time. Something to do with minimizing temperature fluctuations on solder joints and such. I'm actually surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## OLED4UNME

nohcho said:


> That Frys deal was sweet but no available anymore. It was one day only.


Yes, I saw the sale in time, and I could have purchased the SC-95 or SC-97 from Fry's, but I do not want to purchase another Pioneer/Onkyo AVR until I see whether or not Onkyo offers any resolution for my UE-22 issue. If they offer some sort of resolution, standing behind their products, I will gladly continue to purchase and recommend Pioneer AVR's.

I sent an email to [email protected] on December 30 explaining the issue, and I provided the purchase date and serial number to my unit, but have yet to get any response. 

Did others have to wait longer than a week to get a response from Onkyo? Perhaps the New Year's holiday has delayed their response.


----------



## Chad Schneider

*4 Year old Pioneer VSX-1126 now about to die...*

Got the UE22 flashing of death... searched and read on here about the hundreds of failed amps almost SCHEDULED to die after the warranty expired. So sad... I have pioneer amps around from the 70's and 80's in my shop and at work driving speakers until they die for decades. A true legendary company has gone to complete ****. As well as their service. Corporate america is the bane of existence today. 1 Pioneer technician sitting behind a desk replying to emails apologizing and copy / pasting responses to the masses. 

Goodbye forever Pioneer... Wirecutter for some reviews for my next product


----------



## onthebay2013

Ditto on that goodbye forever Pioneer comment................see ya!!!


----------



## James Myers

Anh Nguyen,

Please provide an update on the return shipping of my board, and the status i can expect upon return.


----------



## airwolf.paul

*SC-61 UE22 error*

I'm new to the group but found you guys while looking for help with my SC-61 av receiver. about one week ago, my wife and I noticed that the sound would cut in and out while watching movies. I thought it was just the cable company until two days ago when a loud pop was heard from the AV receiver and now there is no sound. a UE22 error was flashing on the screen and there is no sound. Has there been any recalls on these units? I've only had it for 4 years. my last pioneer AV unit I had for 20 years with NO ISSUES and I only updated because it did not have a USB port. This is ridiculous. paid around $650 bucks for it, you'd think it would last like my old one! any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bcrider

Add me to the list of UE22 error customers. This started about a week ago. Have had my Pioneer 1021-K since 2011. Starts up, no sound, loud blast of "noise", then usually the sound will work. Will try the Onkyo support email mentioned above and hope for the best.


----------



## Goalline

flynk said:


> Hi DD,
> 
> Since I do not have a 4K TV or Atmos speakers, my first choice would be to have my SC-67 repaired at no cost, and to have many more years together. I'm happy with the system I have (had). However, Angel (the representative handling my case) strongly recommended going with a newer refurb receiver over fixing an older receiver with a known problem. My take away was that if I opted to have my receiver repaired, there would likely be another flashing UE22 error code in my future. I asked him if they would repair the old board or put a new one in, he said a new one would go in; the concern was how well my "old" receiver would work with the new part. On the other hand, he said the refurb receiver might have been a customer trade-in and not have ever had a problem.
> 
> To answer your question, I would definitely have found the trade-in reasonable, if I had been in the market for the 4K/dolby atmos capability. In my case, if I get 6+ years out of the refurb unit, I will be happy. (I opted for the SC-97) Since my warranty had just expired two months ago, I was (exceedingly) happy to find this forum, this thread, and your post.
> 
> Thanks again!


Only one person has jumped on the offer DD mentioned?


----------



## Edllguy

Goalline said:


> Only one person has jumped on the offer DD mentioned?


I find that unusual also. Either many affected owners are quietly taking advantage of the new program and not reporting here or they have moved on to other receivers.

I would like to encourage AVS forum members who have taken advantage of the new Onkyo program to let us know by just making a quick post here in this thread. It would be very helpful to track.

Thanks


----------



## OLED4UNME

My claim is being processed right now by Angel. Sent in the required info and scanned receipt a couple days ago, but have not gotten an offer yet. 

I just want to know if those who decided to purchase a discounted refurb direct from Pioneer were charged tax, or are the quoted prices people are reporting out the door. My SC-55 is a 9.2 channel model, so I would presume I would be offered another 9.2 channel refurb. Those who had 7.2 channel models appear to be offered a newer model 7.2 channel replacement. 

With a 9.5% tax rate in my area, the tax on a more expensive 9.2 channel refurb from Pioneer could end up making a difference as to whether I upgrade or simply have it fixed.


----------



## dennis48755

Hi,

I was offered and am accepting the offer from Pioneer/Onkyo to trade-in my failing VSX-1021-K.

Besides the one time repair my options were...*
Units For Trade - In :
*VSX-1123-K $170.00USD (refurb)
VSX-1124-K $190.00USD (refurb)
VSX-1130-K $212.00USD (refurb)

Due to a sale from Newegg.com in early 2012, I paid less than $300 for the VSX-1021-K. Also I purchase a Panasonic TC-65CX850U Pro 4K Ultra HD Smart TV last spring, so I am anxious for 4K support.

For these reasons I chose to trade-up to the refurbished VSX-1130-K at $212.00. I just don't have the > $600 for a new unit, and this looks like a descent alternative.

For those curious here is my timeline...

12/21/2016 I emailed a photo of my VSX-1021-K display with the UE22 error, serial number label & a copy of my purchase receipt to pioneeradmin at pioneerhomeusa dot com.

12/28/2016 I received the reply "Your unit has been submitted..." with the above offers.

12/28/2016 I replied accepting the VSX-1130-K trade-in.

01/05/2017 I received the shipping box and pre-paid return label, via FedEx, to return my unit.

01/05/2017 I shipped my return (The FedEx driver waited as I packed my receiver in the box).

01/06/2017 My returned receiver was delivered.

01/10/2017 I received an email with a special link and code to process the trade-in and to enter my credit card info.

01/11/2017 My credit card lists a pending charge of $212.00. The price originally quoted without tax or any other charges applied.

I'm anxiously waiting for shipping confirmation.

I hope this long post (sorry) is useful to others.

Update...
01/12/20126 FedEx delivered my trade-in (up) VSX-1130-K.

Dennis


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Great post Dennis. Thanks for sharing. Its very helpful!

Edit: I hope Onkyo/Pioneer Canada is monitoring this thread on AVS forum. 

This program can also be implemented in Canada. Sooner or later its going to happen.


----------



## Goalline

Good stuff Dennis. Thanks!


----------



## Goalline

Edllguy said:


> This program can also be implemented in Canada. Sooner or later its going to happen.


Seems inevitable.


----------



## nohcho

Alot of people viewed onkyo merger as a negative thing, however sonce the merger, onkyo is taking care of this issuesl whereas pioneer flat out denied its existence. I think overall onkyo merger has been a positive thing. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## airwolf.paul

dennis48755 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was offered and am accepting the offer from Pioneer/Onkyo to trade-in my failing VSX-1021-K.
> 
> Besides the one time repair my options were...*
> Units For Trade - In :
> *VSX-1123-K $170.00USD (refurb)
> VSX-1124-K $190.00USD (refurb)
> VSX-1130-K $212.00USD (refurb)
> 
> Due to a sale from Newegg.com in early 2012, I paid less than $300 for the VSX-1021-K. Also I purchase a Panasonic TC-65CX850U Pro 4K Ultra HD Smart TV last spring, so I am anxious for 4K support.
> 
> For these reasons I chose to trade-up to the refurbished VSX-1130-K at $212.00. I just don't have the > $600 for a new unit, and this looks like a descent alternative.
> 
> For those curious here is my timeline...
> 
> 12/21/2016 I emailed a photo of my VSX-1021-K display with the UE22 error, serial number label & a copy of my purchase receipt to pioneeradmin at pioneerhomeusa dot com.
> 
> 12/28/2016 I received the reply "Your unit has been submitted..." with the above offers.
> 
> 12/28/2016 I replied accepting the VSX-1130-K trade-in.
> 
> 01/05/2017 I received the shipping box and pre-paid return label, via FedEx, to return my unit.
> 
> 01/05/2017 I shipped my return (The FedEx driver waited as I packed my receiver in the box).
> 
> 01/06/2017 My returned receiver was delivered.
> 
> 01/10/2017 I received an email with a special link and code to process the trade-in and to enter my credit card info.
> 
> 01/11/2017 My credit card lists a pending charge of $212.00. The price originally quoted without tax or any other charges applied.
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for shipping confirmation.
> 
> I hope this long post (sorry) is useful to others.
> 
> Dennis


What e-mail address did you use?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

airwolf.paul said:


> What e-mail address did you use?


[email protected]

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrider

I emailed [email protected] a couple of days ago and they responded 12 hours later. I am in the process having just emailed them:

my address
receiver model (1021-K)
pic of the back of the receiver
pic of the front of the receiver with UE22 showing
screenshot of my invoice from original purchase

Will see what they offer me and update this post.


*UPDATE:*

I received the following email about 10-15 minutes after sending the above info and pics:


EMAIL FROM ONKYO:
------------------------
Hello,

Your unit has been submitted. The options for your unit are the following :

You can trade your unit in for these available options at these discounted prices, or you can get a one time repair on your unit. Take note that when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to a center at YOUR cost. If the trade in is your option, that too ONLY has a 90 day warranty. Please respond back with your decision so we can submit your request.

*Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order, so please choose wisely as this submission is a one time only*
Box and label will be supplied for either option.
Units For Trade - In :

VSX-80 $199.00USD (Refurbished)
VSX-90 $239.00USD (Refurbished)
------------------------


I'll probably go with the VSX-90. Thoughts?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

bcrider said:


> VSX-80 $199.00USD (Refurbished)
> VSX-90 $239.00USD (Refurbished)
> ------------------------
> 
> 
> I'll probably go with the VSX-90. Thoughts?


I would go with VSX-90 but just wondering why they give you different offers than previous post with the same 1021.

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcrider

Anh Nguyen said:


> I would go with VSX-90 but just wondering why they give you different offers than previous post with the same 1021.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


The person who entered my info made a typo and put in that I have a 1121-k. I emailed her back about that earlier but haven't received a response yet. Kinda hoping they'll still give me the VSX-90 but wanted to make sure I don't send mine in and they see they're supposed to receive something different.


----------



## dennis48755

airwolf.paul said:


> What e-mail address did you use?


Since my issue was with a Pioneer receiver I sent the email to [email protected].

I had to spell out the email address in my previous post because I had so few posts to the forum.

I got the email address from Pioneers telephone support.

Dennis


----------



## dennis48755

Update to my previous timeline post...

01/12/20126 FedEx delivered my trade-in (up) VSX-1130-K.

It arrived in a plain brown box, well packed. Other than the box, it looked like it was new, and included all the items that would have been provided with a new receiver (setup mic, remote control, antennas, CD-ROM, paper documents, even batteries) all looking new.

The serial number label was replaced with a new number and clearly marked; refurbished unit, 90 day limited warranty.

The best part is that it appears to be working great, hope it lasts at least another 5 years. Although I can't figure out how to test the 4K.

Additional comments... As others here, I was so upset when my under 5 year old Pioneer receiver died.

But Pioneer has stepped up and done the right thing, in my opinion. They have provided reasonable options and responded to them in a timely manner. I have restored faith in Pioneer and Onkyo.

Dennis


----------



## Edllguy

dennis48755 said:


> Update to my previous timeline post...
> 
> 01/12/20126 FedEx delivered my trade-in (up) VSX-1130-K.
> 
> It arrived in a plain brown box, well packed. Other than the box, it looked like it was new, and included all the items that would have been provided with a new receiver (setup mic, remote control, antennas, CD-ROM, paper documents, even batteries) all looking new.
> 
> The serial number label was replaced with a new number and clearly marked; refurbished unit, 90 day limited warranty.
> 
> The best part is that it appears to be working great, hope it lasts at least another 5 years. Although I can't figure out how to test the 4K.
> 
> Additional comments... As others here, I was so upset when my under 5 year old Pioneer receiver died.
> 
> But Pioneer has stepped up and done the right thing, in my opinion. They have provided reasonable options and responded to them in a timely manner. I have restored faith in Pioneer and Onkyo.
> 
> Dennis


^^^Thank you Dennis for reporting your experience full circle. Its much much appreciated.

And thank you Onkyo/Pioneer for doing something for your loyal customers who of no fault of their own purchased receivers that were guaranteed to fail just after the warranty expired. 


*Pioneer, Are you listening?*...with this new program I believe that Onkyo/Pioneer is indeed listening to their customers.


----------



## VoidblinD

SC57 September 2011. Add me please


----------



## bjluczyk

bjluczyk said:


> Well, add me to the list
> 
> Yesterday my SC-57 started flashing UE22. The sound still seems to be working for now, but after reading through this thread, the prognosis does not sound good. It sounds like perhaps a few people have now been able to get a refurbished unit from Pioneer at a discount. Is that correct? I can try to contact Pioneer/Onkyo, as suggested above, if that has any chance of a satisfactory response. Otherwise, I guess I'll wait for the unit to fail completely, then pick up a new Denon or Marantz. I'm not inclined to spend $500-$600 to replace a board that will likely experience the same failure down the road. I would be willing to pay that for a refurbished unit of a newer model and cross my fingers that the problem has been fixed in newer models.
> 
> Is there a recommended approach to get a response from Pioneer?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Back in early December I reported that my SC-57 was displaying a UE-22 error. At the time, the sound was still working but I knew from reading this thread that it was unlikely to last. I wrote to Onkyo, as recommended here, and I received a response about a week later asking for a picture of the back of the unit showing the serial and model of the unit, along with proof of purchase. While I was waiting for a response, the audio on my unit cut out completely. This all happened over the Christmas holidays, so I'm sure responses were delayed in both directions.

Once Onkyo had my information, they offered me a free repair. An empty box with packing material and a pre-paid FedEx label appeared a few days later. I packaged up my receiver and dropped it off at my local FedEx office. Yesterday my receiver came home fixed! The settings have all been reset to factory defaults, but the error no longer appears.

It's interesting that in my case I was offered only the free repair. There was no mention of purchasing a newer refurb at a reduced cost. There was also no mention of any warranty with the fix.

So, one more data point to the ongoing saga. I'll be happy if the receiver now lasts for a few more years. Although, I'm a little concerned that the board was simply replaced without a fix for the root cause of the problem. I guess only time will tell!

Cheers!


----------



## VoidblinD

If I only get offered the repair I'll take the repair and sell it as soon as I get it back. This was ridiculous to start with now it's just getting insulting.


----------



## John Beyer

Playdrv4me said:


> AVRs must be among the least reliable electronics in the home theater industry. This crap has been ongoing for 20 years with Onkyo, Pioneer, Denon and whoever else made high end ones.
> 
> I have a VSX-49TX. It and the 59TX and TXi models being the last behemoth Japanese made models Pioneer ever produced. By some miracle (knock on PCB) I bought mine years after its 2001 build date on Ebay for about 390 bucks because I loved the design and knew it had a beefy power supply and amplifier section which is all I use it for (2 channel). But holy crap does it run hot, pretty much Class A hot. This heat probably leads to the digital audio board failures these receivers from this era are notorious for. I can't complain 15 years later if mine takes a dump when I didn't pay the 4000.00 retail, but many people did.
> 
> It seems that every couple of generations of AVR from all the manufacturers is susceptible to some kind of catastrophic failure. And with these companies changing hands left and right it's the owners who get stuck holding the bag. Kudos to the original poster for putting together a good place for people to report and bring awareness to this manufacturing defect and here's hoping Pioneer/Onkyo actually take some corrective action.



I would assume you are talking about the 49 Txi? The 49 TX is pretty weak and the 49 TXi was the flagship/copper chaiss/flagship/touchpad remote. Unfortanutely I have been through 3 of these, all with the "no sound, no warning" issue. After my last one, I went with a 47TX which is basically the exact same receiver with no copper chaiss back panel and slightly different chipset. I found that the 47 was basically the exact same receiver *without* the "no sound" issue. Believe me im a big fan of the last Elites that were made in Japan back in the early 2000's but was sick of wasting money on the 49 TXi that kept having no sound. Not sure if the 59 TXi has the same issue, but hard to trust an ebay seller that may have covered up the issue when most sell for 400-800$ (Seriously theres a 49 Txi on there right now for 780$ LOL LOL, and one with no sound for 380$)You would have to be nuts to pay that for either one. Kudos to your 49 TXi that still has sound, its one of the few left. After going through my 3rd one, I gave up and went with the 47 TX. I am very happy with this receiver and wouldnt trade it for anything. Some day all the 49 TXi users will find this trick and move to the 47TX. I sent one of my 49's to a place called EBC electronics in NJ and they were unable to fix it, and took like 6 weeks to tell me that. (after they assured me they know the issue and can fix no problem)



on another note: You know its funny, i was in my local Goodwill and saw 3 pioneer receivers, all with no power cords saying "As is". THere was a guy next to me that couldnt believe they were selling for 40$ for a receiver that costs 1000$ + MSRP (think it was a SC-67, or 65, and another was a 1121 and I cant remember the other "Elite" badge, but was manf in 2011...) He was able to find a cord plugged them in and they all came on "UE22" He said "OMG they all work, and put all 3 in his cart to buy. (at a cost of 40$, 30$, and 40$ They all had remotes ect. There were no speakers there to test audio output, but I had to laugh as I told him that there may not be any audio out of these units given that UE 22 Code.... he told me "your just saying that becasue you want them, well too bad buddy, there mine finders keepers, these are selling on ebay for 100's....." This guy was literally dancing around the store like he just got a new receiver for 40$....
So I had to laugh, but I bet he went home and was like   I bet he ended up listing them on ebay "for parts or not working" LOL.

So the moral of the story is any receiver from any year can have issues, I went through that with the 49 Txi. Sometimes trial and error of a brand can help you find the best built models that will outperform flagship or elite brands...Also, take note of any Pioneer Receiver that turns on and says "UE22" 

I am very happy with my 47TX and hope it continues to last me years. I feel bad for people that spent money on Elites only to get that code.


----------



## VoidblinD

Submitted all 1/18/2017. Fingers crossed.


----------



## VoidblinD

And I'm only being offered a repair.


----------



## VoidblinD

I think the best part of it is the guy that emailed me has a direct line phone # in his email sig. it's the general support line. Nice lie Onkyo.


----------



## VoidblinD

I guess one good thing came out of this. It will make receiver shopping easier with 3 less brands to consider.


----------



## VoidblinD

Let's get one thing straight here. The rep I spoke with pretty much alluded to the fact that all these boards they're putting in are repaired. He didn't point blank say that but he did say there are no NOS boards available.


----------



## Edllguy

VoidblinD said:


> Let's get one thing straight here. The rep I spoke with pretty much alluded to the fact that all these boards they're putting in are repaired. He didn't point blank say that but he did say there are no NOS boards available.


^^^Keep us updated.

Sounds like the new program previously offered is being modified. I would have to assume that there is not limitless supply of spare boards and that is why they are repairing. However, heard opposite of this from other affected people who have went through Onkyo/Pioneer customer service. I guess time will tell what will or may be Onkyo/Pioneer's official position.

That is why I'm hesitant to update my first 2 posts of this thread because we are not at a definitive decision point of how Onkyo/Pioneer is proceeding with our UE22 Error claims issue.


----------



## VoidblinD

I tried 3 times to get them to differentiate between those who were eligible for refurb trade up and repair only and was rebuffed each time. I think I'm going for an Aventage 2060. They can repair the Elite and I'll sell it when I get a chance.


----------



## mgproudfit

Another Pioneer SC63 victim to the UE22 error. Began flashing about two weeks ago. Factory reset bought me a bit more use, but it looks like she bit the dust over the past few days. Factory reset did nothing, still just a continually flashing UE22 error. Will be reaching out to Pioneer/Onkyo for repair or replacement.


----------



## mgproudfit

Are you guys e-mailing or calling in as initial contact with Pioneer/Onkyo? I have an e-mail typed up to [email protected] but want to make sure Im going about this the right way.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## michaelkenney

Hi, Ahn-
It has been awhile. My 1121 is still fine- thank you, again.

I believe I may have mentioned I also have a 1021 that was having no problems. I wondered because I have had it longer than the 1121- though I turn off the power when I go away for extended periods; I tour and can sometimes be gone for many months.
Anyway- it has struck: my 1021 has UE-22. Are you still fixing them? 
I suppose I should go back and catch up on the thread.

I see there are offers from the factory...


----------



## Goalline

mgproudfit said:


> Are you guys e-mailing or calling in as initial contact with Pioneer/Onkyo? I have an e-mail typed up to [email protected] but want to make sure Im going about this the right way.
> 
> Thanks,
> matt


I think you can do either.


----------



## tomtastic

Well, bad news. I powered on my VSX-53 today and it flashed UE-22. It was repaired back in early Oct by Anh. The audio still worked while it flashed. I powered it down and back up and it did not return. Guess it's just a matter of time again before it's dead again. Hadn't had any issues with it from repair until now. I think by now I can pick up a 2013 or newer unit used for cheaper than the refurbs from Onkyo.


----------



## VoidblinD

Box arriving today.


----------



## tomtastic

UE-22 again today. I had to power it down/up 3 times and then it didn't return. Audio still worked each time with UE-22 flashing.


----------



## Goalline

VoidblinD said:


> I tried 3 times to get them to differentiate between those who were eligible for refurb trade up and repair only and was rebuffed each time. I think I'm going for an Aventage 2060. They can repair the Elite and I'll sell it when I get a chance.


Makes me wonder if they ran out of refurb units. Ridiculous! So many of these units have failed they probably became overwhelmed. One of my buddies just approached me for my opinion on a receiver purchase. Let's just say I steered him away from Onkyo or Pioneer.


----------



## Edllguy

Goalline said:


> Makes me wonder if they ran out of refurb units. Ridiculous! So many of these units have failed they probably became overwhelmed. One of my buddies just approached me for my opinion on a receiver purchase. Let's just say I steered him away from Onkyo or Pioneer.


I'm thinking the same thing Goalline. They ran out of the refurb units because they never knew how wide spread the UE-22 Error issue is.

I wonder if they are making new updated boards for affected owners (like a special factory order) or they have found a way to repair existing boards.

If owners who only were offered repaired/replaced boards (recently) could chime in this thread to let us know the end result of their experience, it would be really helpful. It may involve popping the hood and looking at the condition of the main board (affected or designated problem board) which will be at the top of the stacked boards.

Thanks


----------



## mgproudfit

mgproudfit said:


> Are you guys e-mailing or calling in as initial contact with Pioneer/Onkyo? I have an e-mail typed up to [email protected] but want to make sure Im going about this the right way.
> 
> Thanks,
> matt


I've been confirmed to receive the free warranty repair. E-mail from Onkyo below.

First option would be getting a one-time repair on your unit; however when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to an authorized service center at *YOUR* cost. 

Second option would be trading in your unit in for these available units at these discounted prices, *SC-85 for $549.00USD, or SC-95 $599.00USD. *Also the trade in units are refurbished and come with a 90 day warranty. Please let me know how you would like to proceed and I will submit your order.

Im getting my repaired then will be selling it to offset the cost of my new Marantz.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

First, I am sorry @tomtastic, it could be something else related to dsp firmware causing UE22 flashing again that I didn't notice when I was working on your board. 
Then, I haven't seen a refurbished avr that came only 90 days warranty. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

The refurbished units, can have the same problem after a while, or they are already "fixed"?


----------



## Jon S

The sc-80/90 series do not have the bad TI DSP that is the cause of these problems. They should not fail with the UE-22 error...


----------



## mgproudfit

FRom what I understand, it's mainly the 2011/2012 manufacture date systems that are widely affected. As such, the "new" refurb units should largely be unaffected. Keyword: should.


----------



## Goalline

Yes, SHOULD! We will find out in 2 years, no?


----------



## rottenkid06

*Ue22*

SC-1222-k with UE22 code. I was offered the repair or an SC-81 for $349 or an SC-91 for $449.


----------



## voopy

This is really starting to look like planed obsolescence. Considering that I had the top off of mine and it's been in a cool room since I got it back fixed by Anh, it really should not be broken again.

The fact that I am reading all these posts again is a disturbing trend, offering refurb units when this is starting to look like some sort of planned problem. I think we should be looking deeper into this problem because I suspect it's why almost all new electronics only lasts so long these days.

I (we all) have so much new electronics that just dies out of the blue these days that it has become a nightmare and a fear of buying anything of high quality. Might as well buy cheap since it will only last 3 years.


----------



## voopy

elliott000 said:


> Big thanks to Anh! Got my board back, put everything together and we have sound. Hopefully she goes on for awhile lol. Thanks very much


I was the first person to get the repair by Anh, which I appreciated a great deal but it's only lasted a few months and now the receiver is flashing it's UE22 again.

The most interesting part is that since getting it back, it's been in a cool room, little dust and I've had the top off of it, never bothering to put it back on and using it as my 'shop' AV unit.

This is starting to look like planned obsolescence to me. It's one thing to get something messed up in memory, requiring a reboot/restart for example but in this case, it simply goes into this nasty mode and never comes back.

This is really looking suspicious to me at this point because I've had a lot of perfectly working electronics suddenly go dead around 3 years after purchase, always just outside of the warranty.


----------



## voopy

Sporto said:


> I was so excited the day I brought my Pioneer VSX-53 home. Now it is a glowing paperweight. I am experiencing the UE22 error and my receiver has progressed to the point that it no longer plays sound. I have seen many posts where this issue has been resolved by sending the motherboard in to Anh. If someone can show me how to remove the board without breaking anything, I'd like to try this approach.
> 
> 
> --Brian


The fix does not last unfortunately. Anh was gracious enough to fix mine, I was the first to send it in and my receiver has died again, only a few months later.

I would be curious to know how many others who had the Anh fix done also see their receivers going back to the dreaded UE22 error. I know Anh was doing something good so it's sad to see his work go to waste.


----------



## voopy

Sporto said:


> Has anyone had luck adding a fan to their Pioneer VSX-53?


Doesn't work. I left my receiver without the top on it, in a cool room and still got the UE22 error after a few months.


----------



## tomtastic

Yeah, mine just started showing the error again the other day. Anh repaired it about the same time as yours. No issues with it until this week. It showed up when I powered it on. I have left it on since then and it hasn't returned. So far it hasn't come back, that was about 2 or 3 days now. The audio still worked when the error flashed but been down that road before. It will likely fail in the next month or so.

I think the problem must be with the TI chips themselves. They are just plain faulty. Some have mentioned that they were replacing the boards with old stock, so the problem will likely come back in that 2 year period. It's best to just move on from these units. Did they still have the refurbs?


----------



## voopy

tomtastic said:


> Yeah, mine just started showing the error again the other day. Anh repaired it about the same time as yours. No issues with it until this week. It showed up when I powered it on. I have left it on since then and it hasn't returned. So far it hasn't come back, that was about 2 or 3 days now. The audio still worked when the error flashed but been down that road before. It will likely fail in the next month or so.
> 
> I think the problem must be with the TI chips themselves. They are just plain faulty. Some have mentioned that they were replacing the boards with old stock, so the problem will likely come back in that 2 year period. It's best to just move on from these units. Did they still have the refurbs?


I hear you and it's becoming increasingly frustrating and sad to have to junk electronics like this. I mean other than not working, the unit is in absolutely perfect condition, not a scratch on it, still has the covering over the plastic display.

I truly believe it's planned obsolescence because of the sheer number of AV gear that seems to die around the 3 year mark these days. I can't even count how much hardware I've had die and the reasons are always mysterious or just out of reach of being worth repairing.

I had finally come to terms with throwing it into the garbage when this offer came up and now have to deal with that again. Hard to take something that looks brand new and throw it in the garbage.


----------



## tomtastic

I still have the original box and all the materials. An expensive paper weight for sure. A stain on Pioneer and now Onkyo since they bought the brand and now their headache. I think Pioneer was on the downward spiral about that time, probably why they were sold. I think Onkyo bought them in 2012 or somewhere around there and these units were the last under their ownership.

Someone posted a few pages back there was someone at a thrift store who bought up 3 of these units that were flashing the UE-22 error and paid like 30-40 each for them thinking he got a steal. Not that that's a lot of money but having that much junk lying around and having to haul it off to the recycling center after paying _any_ amount for them, he got robbed.

And the error code search on google will bring him hear and he'll be reading this and go "Doh!, why didn't I listen to that guy?" lol!


----------



## tomtastic

The trade-in options for $500 plus aren't a good deal either. You can get better deals in pawn shops locally for year old models, just need to get out and look.


----------



## voopy

tomtastic said:


> Someone posted a few pages back there was someone at a thrift store who bought up 3 of these units that were flashing the UE-22 error and paid like 30-40 each for them thinking he got a steal. Not that that's a lot of money but having that much junk lying around and having to haul it off to the recycling center after paying _any_ amount for them, he got robbed.
> 
> And the error code search on google will bring him hear and he'll be reading this and go "Doh!, why didn't I listen to that guy?" lol!


I love that considering how nasty the guy sounded when someone was actually offering him some helpful advise. I so love when there is balance in life. I hope you're reading this nasty selfish dude


----------



## voopy

tomtastic said:


> The trade-in options for $500 plus aren't a good deal either. You can get better deals in pawn shops locally for year old models, just need to get out and look.


The irony, if that, is Onkyo paid millions for Pioneer and they are still trying to make a buck from our loss rather than fixing the problems. I'm sure pioneer sold hundreds of thousands of these machines and got a hefty amount of money from the sales yet neither company can see fit to do what is right. 

Manufacture new boards and replace our bad boards, warranty or not, it would buy an amazing amount of good will. Instead, they are still nickle and dimming us all.


----------



## Edllguy

voopy said:


> The fix does not last unfortunately. Anh was gracious enough to fix mine, I was the first to send it in and my receiver has died again, only a few months later.
> 
> I would be curious to know how many others who had the Anh fix done also see their receivers going back to the dreaded UE22 error. I know Anh was doing something good so it's sad to see his work go to waste.


^^^ Agreed.

I have great respect for Anh for posting on AVS forum in this thread. He willingly took the chance to help us solve our issue with UE22 Error. I could have hired a company at great expense myself to research and solve this issue but Anh was bold enough to reverse engineer the problem to get a solution for all of us. Hats off to him. I'm going to assume that he is back in his lab trying another angle or approach to help us. 

Thank you Anh.


----------



## Snoogleheimer

Jon S said:


> The sc-80/90 series do not have the bad TI DSP that is the cause of these problems. They should not fail with the UE-22 error...


Whew, thank God. My SC-99 is safe then. I can't believe Onkyo isn't doing the right thing with this. Very short sighted of them. I feel for you guys. What a shame. After reading about this, I think it's safe to say I won't be buying anything Onkyo in the future.


----------



## tibimakai

Onkyo units, had the same problem around those years. Now, the amps are blowing up. I have noticed, that the final transistors on the heatsink, are not tight.
In my opinion, there are no safe brands out there. All of them, have some kind of issue.


----------



## Goalline

Yeah, but some are better than others. Onkyo and Pioneer have been among the worst.


----------



## Snoogleheimer

I think I will go seperates next time.


----------



## tibimakai

Just punch in in Google the brands and problems and see what is coming up. A lot of HDMI issues.
What I do, when I get a new receiver. I replace the internal fan, with a laptop cooler fan, that has a rpm adjustment.
I hook up that USB plug to my TV, this way it starts and stops with the TV. This way, the receiver is always cool.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

@voopy, could you remind me your unit model number?
If you could, @tomtastic and @voopy, you can send it back to me. Just pay shipping to me and I will take care the rest.


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> @*voopy* , could you remind me your unit model number?
> If you could, @*tomtastic* and @*voopy* , you can send it back to me. Just pay shipping to me and I will take care the rest.


Mine is the VSX-1121K.

Is it worth your time if it will just keep happening? We can't keep re-sending our boards to you every month. I'd be happy to send it to you to fix but it would be interesting to know more about possible obsolescence. 

I know there is talk of a bad chip but I find it hard to believe at this point. Initially, it was thought that re-flowing would solve the problem. There was also talk about cooling and other ideas. You fixed mine, it's come back with the same problem and I didn't even have the top on it since getting the repaired board back so I know it never even got warm.

Just confusing, all of this.

Anyhow, let me know if you want me to send it. I'm not sure how much it can take in terms of taking it out and putting it back in. It's a bit hard on the board.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I just want to see if you want to try once more but I realized remove and put it back would be a pain.
So it's up to you @voopy.


----------



## tibimakai

Anh, I'm off topic here I know, sorry about that, but you seem knowledgeable about these receivers.
I have a dead 1122 and I have noticed the V3R3_HHH is very low, 0.3V. I have even replaced that regulator #9520 and it is still low.
Something is pulling the voltage down.
Wouldn't you know, where could be the problem?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tibimakai said:


> Anh, I'm off topic here I know, sorry about that, but you seem knowledgeable about these receivers.
> I have a dead 1122 and I have noticed the V3R3_HHH is very low, 0.3V. I have even replaced that regulator #9520 and it is still low.
> Something is pulling the voltage down.
> Wouldn't you know, where could be the problem?


I guess I found you on badcaps forum too.
I could not find V3R3_HHH in SM. Can you tell the page number?


----------



## tibimakai

Yes. It's been a while, but now I try again. Last time, I did not find this issue.
This voltage is in many spots, supplies many ICs.
IC9520 I believe is the VR IC. I have replaced it and still no change. Page #88. 
If I cut the trace, I get 3.04V out of the IC.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tibimakai said:


> Yes. It's been a while, but now I try again. Last time, I did not find this issue.
> This voltage is in many spots, supplies many ICs.
> IC9520 I believe is the VR IC. I have replaced it and still no change. Page #88.
> If I cut the trace, I get 3.04V out of the IC.


That's main +3.3V supply for the board. There must be a component get shorted. Use your hand to check for abnormal temperature of any component that gets this power rail. Then try to separate each component from this rail to narrow the problem. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

It would be nice a flir camera. Thanks, I will look for something that gets hot. Can I just pour alcohol on the board, and see which component dries up the fastest?


----------



## OLED4UNME

I have an SC-55 (which I bought as a refurb in 2012), and on 1/13 was offered the one-time repair or purchase of an SC-85 $549.00 (refurb) or an SC-95 $599.00 (refurb).

I elected to have mine repaired, because I did not think $599 for the SC-95 was a good enough deal with only a 90-day warranty. If the refurb came with a 1-year warranty I might have bitten. 

Over the holidays Fry's had a one day sale on the SC-95 for $800 out the door, only $200 more, and that would be brand new and come with a 2-year warranty, if I am not mistaken. Not sure exactly when Pioneer went from 2 to 3 year warranty on the Elites.

The other reason I did not elect to upgrade to the SC-95 is because someone who did take the upgrade offer said their unit came back stamped with large letters (on the S/N sticker on the back? I can't recall) that said refurb only 90 day warranty or something to that effect. That would make it tougher to resell if I wanted to get rid of it when I find a deal on an SC-LX701.

My refurb SC-55 lasted 4 years and 9 months before it failed, and after I get mine repaired, I will be satisfied if I can squeeze a couple of more years out of it. I don't expect to get much more than 7-8 years out of an electronic device like a TV or an AVR these days.

I believe stuff is not built to last, but is relatively cheaper than the stuff built 2-3 decades ago. I prefer it that way. Cheaper entry point and simply upgrade with newer features more often.

My unit was picked up by FedEx yesterday on January 25 to go back to Pioneer. I will update the thread as to how long it takes to repair and ship back to me.

I really can't complain, but am grateful, since Onkyo/Pioneer is agreeing to repair my unit that was bought refurbished in the first place, and failed after 4 years and 9 months, well out of warranty.

Since they are under no obligation to fix these units which are well out of warranty, but have agreed to anyway, I consider this honorable and I will have no qualms about considering the purchase of a Pioneer in the future, since I like their AVR's with the D-class amps.

In fact, one of the reasons I did not opt to upgrade to the SC-95 they offered me is because I have my eye on the SC-LX701, which looks perfect for me. The new Elites come with a 3-year warranty it appears, which is not too shabby.


----------



## OLED4UNME

Also, considering how much considerable expense it must be for Onkyo to ship our units back and forth for repair, plus paying the technicians to repair them, plus the extra hours paid in the customer service department, I hardly think this was a deliberate planned obsolescence conspiracy. I think this will end up costing them more money. Things like this happen from time to time with all the major manufacturers.


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> I just want to see if you want to try once more but I realized remove and put it back would be a pain.
> So it's up to you @*voopy* .


I have no issues sending it back in. It is better than simply junking it.
I'll look for your address in my PM's again and send it off next week. 

Is there any possibility of changing out that bad chip for example?


----------



## voopy

OLED4UNME said:


> Also, considering how much considerable expense it must be for Onkyo to ship our units back and forth for repair, plus paying the technicians to repair them, plus the extra hours paid in the customer service department, I hardly think this was a deliberate planned obsolescence conspiracy. I think this will end up costing them more money. Things like this happen from time to time with all the major manufacturers.


I didn't call it a conspiracy, I said it is odd that so many electronics last only 3-4 years these days which leads me to believe there is a built in life.

I would rather pay more and get something that lasts as long as *I* want it to, decide for myself when it's time to upgrade, buy another one and not be forced into it.


----------



## tibimakai

If you keep them too long, you will be missing on new features.


----------



## voopy

tibimakai said:


> If you keep them too long, you will be missing on new features.


Personally, I don't much care for tons of features. I just want what I buy to last until I decide it's time to get something new.

As AV, computers, communications, you name it, converges all together, I don't need everything I buy to do the same things as everything else does. I want an AV receiver to have inputs, outputs, switch cleanly between them and have good quality audio.

I don't care for ipod connections and countless other useless things I never really use anyhow.

But, I hear you .


----------



## mcquilm2

OLED4UNME said:


> I have an SC-55 (which I bought as a refurb in 2012), and on 1/13 was offered the one-time repair or purchase of an SC-85 $549.00 (refurb) or an SC-95 $599.00 (refurb).
> 
> I elected to have mine repaired, because I did not think $599 for the SC-95 was a good enough deal with only a 90-day warranty. If the refurb came with a 1-year warranty I might have bitten.
> 
> Over the holidays Fry's had a one day sale on the SC-95 for $800 out the door, only $200 more, and that would be brand new and come with a 2-year warranty, if I am not mistaken. Not sure exactly when Pioneer went from 2 to 3 year warranty on the Elites.
> 
> The other reason I did not elect to upgrade to the SC-95 is because someone who did take the upgrade offer said their unit came back stamped with large letters (on the S/N sticker on the back? I can't recall) that said refurb only 90 day warranty or something to that effect. That would make it tougher to resell if I wanted to get rid of it when I find a deal on an SC-LX701.
> 
> My refurb SC-55 lasted 4 years and 9 months before it failed, and after I get mine repaired, I will be satisfied if I can squeeze a couple of more years out of it. I don't expect to get much more than 7-8 years out of an electronic device like a TV or an AVR these days.
> 
> I believe stuff is not built to last, but is relatively cheaper than the stuff built 2-3 decades ago. I prefer it that way. Cheaper entry point and simply upgrade with newer features more often.
> 
> My unit was picked up by FedEx yesterday on January 25 to go back to Pioneer. I will update the thread as to how long it takes to repair and ship back to me.
> 
> I really can't complain, but am grateful, since Onkyo/Pioneer is agreeing to repair my unit that was bought refurbished in the first place, and failed after 4 years and 9 months, well out of warranty.
> 
> Since they are under no obligation to fix these units which are well out of warranty, but have agreed to anyway, I consider this honorable and I will have no qualms about considering the purchase of a Pioneer in the future, since I like their AVR's with the D-class amps.
> 
> In fact, one of the reasons I did not opt to upgrade to the SC-95 they offered me is because I have my eye on the SC-LX701, which looks perfect for me. The new Elites come with a 3-year warranty it appears, which is not too shabby.


This is my first post, great Forum.

I have a VSX-53 that displayed the UE22 two months back. It would take 20 minutes for the sound to come on. If I take the cover off heat the chip up and turned it on there would be no UE22 and the sound would work right away. Of note, my unit is not in an ideal location ventilation wise and has high usage 10+ hours a day, purchased back in December 2011. I had figured that because of high usage and poor ventilation it was probably my fault. But this forum shows otherwise. 

Thanks for the information here I reached out for the offer. They got back within 24hrs on the initial request (1/23) and another 24hrs with their offer: 

One time repair or these available units at these discounted prices, SC-81 for $349.00 or SC-91 for $449.00.

I am going with the one time repair as I already replaced the unit with an SC-LX801, but plan to use the VSX-53 in another room. I was extremely happy with the Pioneer Elite up to this point so I was willing to take a chance. I am making sure the SC-LX801 is ventilated properly though.


----------



## Jon S

As a refresher... The UE22 issue is not Pioneer's fault. TI issued a directive stating that the TI DSP Pioneer used had a manufacturing defect which caused it to degenerate after so many hours (I don't remember the number)... Unfortunately, the number of hours is the equivalent of two years use for most people.

Pioneer stopped using that DSP in future models, but TI and Pioneer would not step up to the plate and offer a resolution for the issue. My guess is that by the time TI recognized the problem, Pioneer had already started making newer models and Pioneer would only offer repairs for those units still under warranty (which is moot because they would replace the bad boards with the same board with the same bad DSP).

To redesign and manufacture new boards with a "fixed" DSP would be cost prohibitive for Pioneer for the numerous models involved for each affected year. Remember, Pioneer was losing a lot of money, forcing them to sell off their television lines and eventually selling 50% of the company to Onkyo. They were in no financial shape to tackle the task.

As someone else mentioned, Pioneer is not the only manufacturer with reliability issues... Onkyo (I had two Onkyo TOTL receivers with bad HDMI boards), Sony, Yamaha and Denon all had some model lines with defective parts. Some issues could be resolved with firmware updates but hardware issues are not easily fixed. With new models coming out every year, it is impossible to predict how a model line will turn out. 

Even though I own a SC-67 (which BTW is still running with no issues, go figure), I really like the Pioneers. Knowing the history of this issue, I still went out and bought the Pioneer SC-97 and I do not regret it. I understand the anger some buyers have especially paying top dollar for the products, but s**t happens to all of us sooner or later.


----------



## voopy

Anh , I have the board back out and will be sending it next week.

Thanks for looking at it again.


----------



## Goalline

Jon S, you make a good point. The current replacement program is a fair one too. Either have the old one fixed or replace it with a refurbished one.


----------



## VoidblinD

Why were some offered refurbs and some not? It was just incentive for me to get something else. Not Pioneerkyo.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

VoidblinD said:


> Why were some offered refurbs and some not? It was just incentive for me to get something else. Not Pioneerkyo.


Because O&P just let their authorized service centers decided what they can offer at their stock availability.
It is not the same official recall program as Onkyo currently has for their product lines around the same time.


----------



## Snoogleheimer

Just for the record, let me add I am extraordinarily happy with my SC-99 (and my Elite speakers). I am brand new to home theater (long time audiophile). I had no idea AVRs could produce such wonderful sound.


----------



## Edllguy

Hi Jon S,

Thanks for your input on this thread. Your posts for our issue are very informative and helpful for other affected and non-affected (yet) owners.

Its great that you still have your SC-67 running with no issues. Can I ask if you put heat sinks on the 2 TI DSP chips? And how is your usage in terms of years of ownership and does it see moderate or heavy use?

Thanks


----------



## Jon S

Edllguy said:


> Hi Jon S,
> 
> Thanks for your input on this thread. Your posts for our issue are very informative and helpful for other affected and non-affected (yet) owners.
> 
> Its great that you still have your SC-67 running with no issues. Can I ask if you put heat sinks on the 2 TI DSP chips? And how is your usage in terms of years of ownership and does it see moderate or heavy use?
> 
> Thanks


Yes... i did put heat sinks on all chips that seemed to have heat issues when i bought it, I learned my lesson when i bought the Onkyo TX-NR905 and TX-NR906 which had thermal issues as well which fried all the caps on the HDMI boards... I use the Pioneer receiver roughly 20 hours a week since I bought the SC-67, about 5-6 years ago? heat sinks are a cheap investment in my opinion... Although self-adhesive heat sinks are getting harder to find...

Although i have to admit that I have cut back the SC-67 use since i bought the a couple of SC-97s...


----------



## Nemesiss

I found this thread why looking for my UE22 issue. I had no idea this was such a common issue. Over the past few months the sound was cutting in and out and the video was also going black. I phoned pioneer which directed me to an Onkyo service number. After dealing with them for a while I was given an extended warranty number and I shipped it out to be fixed last week.

My unit is a SC-1227-k, purchased from futureshop. Manufactured date, April 2012. I have not be offered any replacement option, I did have to pay for shipping to the regional authorized service dealer and they are supposed to fix it and ship it back.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Nemesiss said:


> I found this thread why looking for my UE22 issue. I had no idea this was such a common issue. Over the past few months the sound was cutting in and out and the video was also going black. I phoned pioneer which directed me to an Onkyo service number. After dealing with them for a while I was given an extended warranty number and I shipped it out to be fixed last week.
> 
> My unit is a SC-1227-k, purchased from futureshop. Manufactured date, April 2012. I have not be offered any replacement option, I did have to pay for shipping to the regional authorized service dealer and they are supposed to fix it and ship it back.


Another story to tell that O&P have no direct control to handle the service. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Nemesiss said:


> I found this thread why looking for my UE22 issue. I had no idea this was such a common issue. Over the past few months the sound was cutting in and out and the video was also going black. I phoned pioneer which directed me to an Onkyo service number. After dealing with them for a while I was given an extended warranty number and I shipped it out to be fixed last week.
> 
> My unit is a SC-1227-k, purchased from futureshop. Manufactured date, April 2012. I have not be offered any replacement option, I did have to pay for shipping to the regional authorized service dealer and they are supposed to fix it and ship it back.


Hello Nemesiss,

Since your unit was purchased from futureshop you must be from Canada...can you confirm this? 

If so this is good news as it would validate that Onkyo/Pioneer Canada is finally offering Canadians a one time extended warranty (repair only) on Pioneer receivers affected with UE-22 Error. 

Canada is a smaller market so a replacement option similar to the offer in the United States for affected receivers would not work here in Canada I'm going to speculate. However, Canadians should take notice of this new development.

Stay tuned for more information...


----------



## Edllguy

I see that there have been a lot of new AVS Forum members signing up here lately due to their issue with UE-22 Error on their Pioneer receivers.

This is good and I want to encourage more member sign ups who have been impacted and affected. We need to continue to build our case of this manufacturing defect in our Pioneer receivers. The number of posts and descriptions of owner experiences with UE-22 Error validates that this problem is wide spread and we need the reports to be documented here. I believe that this thread will hit the 2000 post count and beyond.

Thanks to everyone for your efforts to document the UE-22 Error issue.


----------



## Nemesiss

Edllguy said:


> Hello Nemesiss,
> 
> Since your unit was purchased from futureshop you must be from Canada...can you confirm this?
> 
> If so this is good news as it would validate that Onkyo/Pioneer Canada is finally offering Canadians a one time extended warranty (repair only) on Pioneer receivers affected with UE-22 Error.
> 
> Canada is a smaller market so a replacement option similar to the offer in the United States for affected receivers would not work here in Canada I'm going to speculate. However, Canadians should take notice of this new development.
> 
> Stay tuned for more information...


Yes, I purchased it from futureshop in Canada. I suppose that would explain why I wasn't offered the replacement option. The struggle I did have while dealing with the support was they wanted the original purchase receipt. I couldn't find it, I only had the original packaging. I tried to get a copy from bestbuy who took over for futureshop but they didn't have records of futureshop transactions they could trace.

I let the service support know about this and they were able to go ahead with the warranty work regardless, thankfully.


----------



## VoidblinD

For Jon S above. You are 100% correct except for one tiny detail: I didn't buy an hdmi board from ti. I bought a receiver from Pioneer. When the AC Delco, Brembo, or Bendix parts go bad in the braking system on your car where do you take it? NOT to them.


----------



## forthepeople

*VSX 1021K for VSX-1130-K*

VSX 1021K got a UE 22 error. I contacted Onkyo and they offered me a trade for
VSX-1130-K for $212.00USD (refurbished) that includes a 90 day warranty.

I have a 4k TV now so I could make use of the new model.

Is it a good offer? Should I be worried about it breaking after the 90 days? Any way to extend the warranty.


----------



## Edllguy

forthepeople said:


> VSX 1021K got a UE 22 error. I contacted Onkyo and they offered me a trade for
> VSX-1130-K for $212.00USD (refurbished) that includes a 90 day warranty.
> 
> I have a 4k TV now so I could make use of the new model.
> 
> Is it a good offer? Should I be worried about it breaking after the 90 days? Any way to extend the warranty.


I would suggest that you go for it. The offer won't change. To expect a warranty enhancement under this new program I think is unrealistic and I wouldn't count on an after market warranty as it doesn't meet the criteria to be valid if something goes wrong.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Edllguy said:


> I would suggest that you go for it. The offer won't change. To expect a warranty enhancement under this new program I think is unrealistic and I wouldn't count on an after market warranty as it doesn't meet the criteria to be valid if something goes wrong.


Onkyo offers with their recall as a coupon to buy a new one and customers have full warranty. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon S

VoidblinD said:


> For Jon S above. You are 100% correct except for one tiny detail: I didn't buy an hdmi board from ti. I bought a receiver from Pioneer. When the AC Delco, Brembo, or Bendix parts go bad in the braking system on your car where do you take it? NOT to them.


True... But as I mentioned, once the warranty expired, Pioneer was not obliged to repair the unit for free... if your car breaks down after the warranty expires, you go and have fixed at your expense.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jon S said:


> True... But as I mentioned, once the warranty expired, Pioneer was not obliged to repair the unit for free... if your car breaks down after the warranty expires, you go and have fixed at your expense.


But if there is a recall for your car of the broken part or related to it, you get it repaired for free. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goalline

E.g The manufacturing defect in Toyota airbags.


----------



## erick granato

I was just wondering about this, even though my unit (SC-57 Sept 2011 build) does not have the message (yet), that other types of manufacturers (cars, baby strollers etc) will and have to issue a recall notice to all customers regardless if the unit is showing signs of the defect or not. Why are Pioneer/Onkyo getting off easy with this issue, clearly this is a systemic issue. If TI chip is to blame, then TI should pay for the recall and replace the chip with a new and improved one, not the same piece of crap that is bound to fail after their pathetic second warranty period. I think Anh Nguyen and Goalline may be on to something?


----------



## VoidblinD

John S you missed my point but that's fine. Mines back today and it's already sold. Picking up a Denon X4300H Saturday morning. Pioneer and Onkyo(7 years ago) aren't getting another chance to burn me.


----------



## VoidblinD

You've all heard of the Onkyo/Amazon sand bag debacle haven't you?


----------



## Jon S

Anh Nguyen said:


> But if there is a recall for your car of the broken part or related to it, you get it repaired for free.
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


True, but there was no recall by Pioneer or TI so that answer is moot...


----------



## mcquilm2

erick granato said:


> I was just wondering about this, even though my unit (SC-57 Sept 2011 build) does not have the message (yet), that other types of manufacturers (cars, baby strollers etc) will and have to issue a recall notice to all customers regardless if the unit is showing signs of the defect or not. Why are Pioneer/Onkyo getting off easy with this issue, clearly this is a systemic issue. If TI chip is to blame, then TI should pay for the recall and replace the chip with a new and improved one, not the same piece of crap that is bound to fail after their pathetic second warranty period. I think Anh Nguyen and Goalline may be on to something?


Cars, baby strollers fail into the category of affecting public safety and are held to different governmental regulations. Pioneer/Onkyo repairing or offering refurb units for devices that fail after warranty is reasonable. 

Has anyone confirmed on a repaired unit if the TI chip that is the subject of the issue been replaced with a newer revision that was not subject to the technical notices? 

I am waiting on the shipment of the box to send back for repair but will be willing to verify when I get my VSX-53 back.


----------



## VoidblinD

Wtf? I got a different SC 57 back! I write my initials under the front right foot of everything I buy. I'm putting isolators back on, no initials. Not happy in the least. Just hope it works. It's sold.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jon S said:


> True, but there was no recall by Pioneer or TI so that answer is moot...


I read somewhere here someone said TI had their announcement about faulty DSP chipset.

Official recall from Onkyo for their product lines actually contains those TI DSP chips.

So here i my opinion, Pioneer decided not to announce recall because they sold this product line to Onkyo and get away with it because there would be no damage or impact to their other products.

Onkyo a first, tried to ignore the problem which they knew it's exist because their products got the same issue. Then probably of the pressure from the market, they stepped up but quietly do it case by case and let their service centers decide what they can do.

Because it is not a standard recall, trade up you get has no standard warranty term for refurbished AVR.
I noticed now Onkyo moved their AVR designs to Pioneer brand AVR and Pioneer design to their own Onkyo brand.


----------



## nulland

I have some information that could somehow allay the doubts and fears about Pioneer/Onkyo's free repair of UE22 infected receivers. I availed of the free repair option two weeks ago and my SC-55 receiver was returned to me a week ago. It has been working trouble-free since then, with no signs of the dreaded UE22 error. I got impressed by the receiver's performance that I became curious as how Pioneer/Onkyo did the repair. I knew that in order to solve the UE22 error, the main digital board had to be repaired or replaced. I wanted to find out exactly what they did.

And so I opened the receiver to take a closer look at the main digital board. I checked out the markings and tried to find any traces of soldering around the DSP chips. I noticed that it is not the same board that went out; there are no traces of the repair. Then with a magnifying glass, I focused on the two DSP chips on the mainboard. To my pleasant surprise, the part numbers read D810K013DZKB4! (See photos below) These chips are the "D" versions, the updated and bug-free parts that TI recommended as replacements of the D810K013BZKB4 ("B" Versions) chips that were prone to premature degeneration or aging. 

By replacing the defective chips with the improved versions, it appears that Pioneer/Onkyo has acknowledged that the cause of the UE22 error message is traceable to the DSP chips and the only solution is to replace them. This likewise confirms the information that I posted earlier (#100) about TI's announcements regarding the recall and replacement of the faulty DSPs.

With the new DSP chips installed in the main digital board, the threat of the UE22 error is gone and so I expect a longer service life of my SC-55. I am fully satisfied with the repair, and I see no reason why Pioneer/Onkyo will not do the same for all the repairs. Then again, my case could be an exception, but just to be sure, perhaps those who have selected the free repair option can confirm my findings by looking at those DSPs in their receivers and if possible, post the part numbers here.

If indeed, Pioneer/Onkyo has replaced and will replace the faulty chips with the updated DSPs in all the repairs, then I can safely say that they have listened to what this thread has been saying all along, that this thread has succeeded in calling the attention of the manufacturer, and in response Pioneer/Onkyo is addressing the UE22 issues the best way they can.

Finally, to those have opted or have been offered no choice but to have their receivers repaired for free by Pioneer/Onkyo, rest assured that the offer is not at all a bad deal.


----------



## VoidblinD

It's not my problem anymore.


----------



## Edllguy

Quote from Nulland:

"And so I opened the receiver to take a closer look at the main digital board. I checked out the markings and tried to find any traces of soldering around the DSP chips. I noticed that it is not the same board that went out; there are no traces of the repair. Then with a magnifying glass, I focused on the two DSP chips on the mainboard. To my pleasant surprise, the part numbers read D810K013DZKB4! (See photos below) These chips are the "D" versions, the updated and bug-free parts that TI recommended as replacements of the D810K013BZKB4 ("B" Versions) chips that were prone to premature degeneration or aging."

I just want to clarify Nulland, are you stating they just replaced the TI chip with an updated version on the same board? or did they pull out that whole board that has the defective TI chip and replaced with a new board but just with updated TI chip versions? 

To summarize: TI chip replacement only to newer version or new board (same design) but with the newer TI chip revision already on board?

Edit: Rereading your post it sounds like they did swap the main digital board with a updated TI chip. However, where are they finding these boards? Did they do a special factory production run just for the main digital board? Realizing how huge the problem was globally they may have thought it was worth it to protect the Onkyo/Pioneer brand name? 

This is just getting more interesting.



Thanks for your help to clarify.


----------



## mcquilm2

nulland said:


> I have some information that could somehow allay the doubts and fears about Pioneer/Onkyo's free repair of UE22 infected receivers. I availed of the free repair option two weeks ago and my SC-55 receiver was returned to me a week ago. It has been working trouble-free since then, with no signs of the dreaded UE22 error. I got impressed by the receiver's performance that I became curious as how Pioneer/Onkyo did the repair. I knew that in order to solve the UE22 error, the main digital board had to be repaired or replaced. I wanted to find out exactly what they did.
> 
> And so I opened the receiver to take a closer look at the main digital board. I checked out the markings and tried to find any traces of soldering around the DSP chips. I noticed that it is not the same board that went out; there are no traces of the repair. Then with a magnifying glass, I focused on the two DSP chips on the mainboard. To my pleasant surprise, the part numbers read D810K013DZKB4! (See photos below) These chips are the "D" versions, the updated and bug-free parts that TI recommended as replacements of the D810K013BZKB4 ("B" Versions) chips that were prone to premature degeneration or aging.
> 
> By replacing the defective chips with the improved versions, it appears that Pioneer/Onkyo has acknowledged that the cause of the UE22 error message is traceable to the DSP chips and the only solution is to replace them. This likewise confirms the information that I posted earlier (#100) about TI's announcements regarding the recall and replacement of the faulty DSPs.
> 
> With the new DSP chips installed in the main digital board, the threat of the UE22 error is gone and so I expect a longer service life of my SC-55. I am fully satisfied with the repair, and I see no reason why Pioneer/Onkyo will not do the same for all the repairs. Then again, my case could be an exception, but just to be sure, perhaps those who have selected the free repair option can confirm my findings by looking at those DSPs in their receivers and if possible, post the part numbers here.
> 
> If indeed, Pioneer/Onkyo has replaced and will replace the faulty chips with the updated DSPs in all the repairs, then I can safely say that they have listened to what this thread has been saying all along, that this thread has succeeded in calling the attention of the manufacturer, and in response Pioneer/Onkyo is addressing the UE22 issues the best way they can.
> 
> Finally, to those have opted or have been offered no choice but to have their receivers repaired for free by Pioneer/Onkyo, rest assured that the offer is not at all a bad deal.


Thanks for verifying NULLAND, my return box just arrived today.


----------



## mcquilm2

nulland said:


> I have some information that could somehow allay the doubts and fears about Pioneer/Onkyo's free repair of UE22 infected receivers. I availed of the free repair option two weeks ago and my SC-55 receiver was returned to me a week ago. It has been working trouble-free since then, with no signs of the dreaded UE22 error. I got impressed by the receiver's performance that I became curious as how Pioneer/Onkyo did the repair. I knew that in order to solve the UE22 error, the main digital board had to be repaired or replaced. I wanted to find out exactly what they did.
> 
> And so I opened the receiver to take a closer look at the main digital board. I checked out the markings and tried to find any traces of soldering around the DSP chips. I noticed that it is not the same board that went out; there are no traces of the repair. Then with a magnifying glass, I focused on the two DSP chips on the mainboard. To my pleasant surprise, the part numbers read D810K013DZKB4! (See photos below) These chips are the "D" versions, the updated and bug-free parts that TI recommended as replacements of the D810K013BZKB4 ("B" Versions) chips that were prone to premature degeneration or aging.
> 
> By replacing the defective chips with the improved versions, it appears that Pioneer/Onkyo has acknowledged that the cause of the UE22 error message is traceable to the DSP chips and the only solution is to replace them. This likewise confirms the information that I posted earlier (#100) about TI's announcements regarding the recall and replacement of the faulty DSPs.
> 
> With the new DSP chips installed in the main digital board, the threat of the UE22 error is gone and so I expect a longer service life of my SC-55. I am fully satisfied with the repair, and I see no reason why Pioneer/Onkyo will not do the same for all the repairs. Then again, my case could be an exception, but just to be sure, perhaps those who have selected the free repair option can confirm my findings by looking at those DSPs in their receivers and if possible, post the part numbers here.
> 
> If indeed, Pioneer/Onkyo has replaced and will replace the faulty chips with the updated DSPs in all the repairs, then I can safely say that they have listened to what this thread has been saying all along, that this thread has succeeded in calling the attention of the manufacturer, and in response Pioneer/Onkyo is addressing the UE22 issues the best way they can.
> 
> Finally, to those have opted or have been offered no choice but to have their receivers repaired for free by Pioneer/Onkyo, rest assured that the offer is not at all a bad deal.


Thanks for verifying NULLAND, my return box just arrived today.


----------



## nulland

Edllguy said:


> I just want to clarify Nulland, are you stating they just replaced the TI chip with an updated version on the same board? or did they pull out that whole board that has the defective TI chip and replaced with a new board but just with updated TI chip versions?


It's NOT the same board, but one that is exactly similar to the old one, with the same part number. I know because I compared the new board with the photos that I took of the old one before I shipped out the receiver. I don't think it's a NEW board, new in the sense that it has been recently manufactured, nor is it a newly designed board. It's most likely a used board with the newer TI chip revision on board. TI had stated that the updated chips are pin-for-pin compatible with the faulty chips, so all that is needed to solve the UE22 issue is to replace them, no need to manufacture or redesign a new board.


----------



## Goalline

So this new board is cured of the original issues? That is great news.


----------



## erick granato

nulland said:


> It's NOT the same board, but one that is exactly similar to the old one, with the same part number. I know because I compared the new board with the photos that I took of the old one before I shipped out the receiver. I don't think it's a NEW board, new in the sense that it has been recently manufactured, nor is it a newly designed board. It's most likely a used board with the newer TI chip revision on board. TI had stated that the updated chips are pin-for-pin compatible with the faulty chips, so all that is needed to solve the UE22 issue is to replace them, no need to manufacture or redesign a new board.


Sounds to me that Pioneer/Onkyo is doing the right thing and using the new chips, I will now recant my boycott of their products.


----------



## erick granato

mcquilm2 said:


> Cars, baby strollers fail into the category of affecting public safety and are held to different governmental regulations. Pioneer/Onkyo repairing or offering refurb units for devices that fail after warranty is reasonable.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed on a repaired unit if the TI chip that is the subject of the issue been replaced with a newer revision that was not subject to the technical notices?
> 
> I am waiting on the shipment of the box to send back for repair but will be willing to verify when I get my VSX-53 back.


Good point. Makes sense.


----------



## VoidblinD

Here's my summation. Chose repair. Got a different receiver back. Works fine. No new serial stamp. No 90 day anything on receiver. Slip of paper in box says has been factory reset. New owner picked up last night. Good riddance.


----------



## tomtastic

So the chips _are_ bad, after all? I pretty much came to that conclusion too. So how exactly are you contacting Onkyo/pioneer for service because when I called them a year ago they just said it was out of warranty and gave me the number of the closest repair shop.

Although _not_ getting the same receiver back is a bit odd and has me concerned. What about scratches and dents?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tomtastic said:


> So the chips _are_ bad, after all? I pretty much came to that conclusion too. So how exactly are you contacting Onkyo/pioneer for service because when I called them a year ago they just said it was out of warranty and gave me the number of the closest repair shop.
> 
> Although _not_ getting the same receiver back is a bit odd and has me concerned. What about scratches and dents?


You just need to send them an email to [email protected] to request a service on UE22 issue. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Ok, cool. Today I powered it up and it is now flashing the error every time and the audio is completely gone. It worked for the last week or two with intermittent UE22 and the audio would always work with the code, now it appears to be out completely.


----------



## VoidblinD

I took my isolators off and put stock feet on for the repair trip. On all my components I've written my initials in sharpie under the front right foot. Changing back to isolators. No initials.


----------



## VoidblinD

Mine was pristine. This one is too.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

They just wanted to save time for you I guess. They have the same unit with updated DSP chip, so they just sent it back, so you don't have to wait for long.


----------



## VoidblinD

The one thing I can't complain about: 5 day round trip. It's all good. I almost got half the loot for my new receiver selling it.


----------



## Chris Blount

Just a quick note. Sent my SC-55 in for repair. Turnaround was VERY fast. Had the receiver back within 2 weeks. Got the same receiver back and cleaned up nicely (it was pretty dusty because it sat in a closet for a few months). Works great so far!


----------



## OLED4UNME

Did any of you get shipping notification or did the repaired unit just show up on your porch? Was the returned unit signature required?


----------



## Goalline

erick granato said:


> Sounds to me that Pioneer/Onkyo is doing the right thing and using the new chips, I will now recant my boycott of their products.


Yeah, Pioneer Onkyo back in my good graces. Hopefully, they take care of our brothers in Canada as well.


----------



## VoidblinD

FedEx text saying it's coming tomorrow. That's what I got.


----------



## VoidblinD

Sorry. Yes. Signature required.


----------



## VoidblinD

One more thing. The unit I got had a new fan on the left side by the transformer. Just an FYI.


----------



## Edllguy

VoidblinD said:


> One more thing. The unit I got had a new fan on the left side by the transformer. Just an FYI.


Did it replace an existing older fan?


----------



## tomtastic

How long did it take for you guys to get a response on your repair request?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I don't remember exactly but it was less than 24h when I contacted them last year. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## thugnerd

tomtastic said:


> How long did it take for you guys to get a response on your repair request?


I sent an email on Wednesday and have not heard back yet. I wonder if they are starting to get a lot of emails.


----------



## tomtastic

Sent mine Thurs. nothing yet.


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> They just wanted to save time for you I guess. They have the same unit with updated DSP chip, so they just sent it back, so you don't have to wait for long.


I had asked that in a previous post, if there might be a newer chip available to replace the bad one since the fix won't last.

Anh, would it be possible for you to buy those newer ships and since you have the gear to re-solder them, could it not be something you offer to this community? 

Since the cost of even a replacement refurbished seems to be around the $200+ mark, if your repair could cost less than that, many might be interested in going for your upgrade option. 

I for one really hate to junk this machine, it's still in beautiful condition.

BTW, I am sending the board out today. I got very busy last week and also had to find a box.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> I had asked that in a previous post, if there might be a newer chip available to replace the bad one since the fix won't last.
> 
> Anh, would it be possible for you to buy those newer ships and since you have the gear to re-solder them, could it not be something you offer to this community?
> 
> Since the cost of even a replacement refurbished seems to be around the $200+ mark, if your repair could cost less than that, many might be interested in going for your upgrade option.
> 
> I for one really hate to junk this machine, it's still in beautiful condition.
> 
> BTW, I am sending the board out today. I got very busy last week and also had to find a box.


Talking about the cost, unless O&P doesn't want to offer us a free repair, then I can help to reduce the cost for repair.
However, I would recommend you first contact them at least to get a free repair for your qualified units.
I may be able to find new version of DSP chips but I consider it would a back plan and I haven't checked to see how much the costs yet though.


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> Talking about the cost, unless O&P doesn't want to offer us a free repair, then I can help to reduce the cost for repair.
> However, I would recommend you first contact them at lease to get a free repair for your qualified units.
> I may be able to find new version of DSP chips but I consider it would a back plan and I haven't checked to see how much the costs yet though.


Ooops, my board is already on it's way as of this morning.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> Ooops, my board is already on it's way as of this morning.


I can refuse the package and you can get it back without extra cost.


----------



## nulland

@voopy
I recommend that you avail of the free repair option offered by Pioneer/Onkyo. They will either replace your main digital board with one that has the updated DSP chips or repair it by replacing the faulty chips with the bug-free ones. I had mine repaired by Pioneer/Onkyo and I am very satisfied with it (please refer to my post#848).

As regards the cost of the DSPs, I had a price search for them months ago. Pioneer Parts and Pacparts have them at $70 a piece (before taxes and shipping). Your receiver would need two of these chips. But why spend when you can have your receiver repaired for FREE by Pioner/Onkyo. Plus your unit would have a 90-day repair warranty.


----------



## tomtastic

That is if they ever answer our emails. Haven't received a response yet.


----------



## Goalline

Call them. Got an upgraded receiver from them in less that 2 weeks.


----------



## voopy

This is getting a bit confusing .
There is so much going on in this thread.

So, now Onkyo *is* willing to repair our units, even if they are out of warranty? Mine died after warranty for sure and I bought mine new from an ebay store selling A/V gear. I don't really have any way of contacting that company at this point since ebay records don't go back that far, over three years now.

I've emailed them but am not feeling too optimistic.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

voopy said:


> This is getting a bit confusing .
> There is so much going on in this thread.
> 
> So, now Onkyo *is* willing to repair our units, even if they are out of warranty? Mine died after warranty for sure and I bought mine new from an ebay store selling A/V gear. I don't really have any way of contacting that company at this point since ebay records don't go back that far, over three years now.
> 
> I've emailed them but am not feeling too optimistic.


Of course, if there was any warranty left for those units, this thread would not exist. 

You don't even need a proof of purchase. I have asked onkyo this and they only need you take some photos showing UE22 message and serial number on the back of your unit. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> You don't even need a proof of purchase. I have asked onkyo this and they only need you take some photos showing UE22 message and serial number on the back of your unit.
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


No kidding? Wow, if they take care of this problem, many people will find this thread, have a happy outcome and will probably want to keep buying Onkyo. Talk about goodwill if they do this. 

I've sent my email, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Most of effected units are 4 to 5 years old so providing a proof of purchase is near impossible. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

I just got a response already but they are asking for information I do not have.








I have no receipt or bill of sale. I bought it from an ebay store.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I understand onkyo support team are here in this forum so I would not give any recommendations about the receipt. 
In my own experience, I contacted them in October last year about the same issue without a receipt since the unit bought online and the store has no way to retrieve it, they just asked me to give other information. 
Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Anh Nguyen said:


> These are general questions they asked everybody.
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


Yes, so I sent what I could. I told them I might be able to find the paypal receipt but that's about it I think.


----------



## Jon S

voopy said:


> I just got a response already but they are asking for information I do not have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no receipt or bill of sale. I bought it from an ebay store.


I think you may be out of luck... Pioneer/Onkyo does not honor the warranty on any non-authorized dealer purchases...


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Jon S said:


> I think you may be out of luck... Pioneer/Onkyo does not honor the warranty on any non-authorized dealer purchases...


I don't think so. I am not sure how many people would be able to keep this receipt about 4 - 5 years ago even they bought from an authorized retailer and this is considered as a recall even though O&P do not have it official but they now acknowledge it.


----------



## voopy

I bought it brand new from an ebay store that said they were authorized dealers. I would not have bought something like this from just anyone.

Besides, if they start doing that, it'll look like all of the other times people posted where there was some little loophole preventing them from getting their machine fixed or replaced. I'm hoping they realize how much loyalty they could gain by taking care of this problem. They spent millions buying Pioneer, a little more to gain a huge amount of loyalty would be the best advertising they could ever buy considering how countless people will find this thread over the coming years.


----------



## tibimakai

You don't have an Email confirmation, from the purchase?


----------



## voopy

In four years time, that would be hard to find. Most people end up changing mail clients over the years and I'm no exception. Sadly, a lot of times, email cannot be exported and imported into the new mailer. I might have something about it in paypal if their records go that far.

I've started looking and I have mentions of it in old emails, talking to a couple of sellers on ebay but paypal only goes back to 2014. I bought it in 2012. I now know I bought it around May 2012 but so far, no paypal emails to confirm.


----------



## tibimakai

My oldest Email, is from 2005.(Yahoo mail)
I was thinking about, the Ebay purchase confirmation Email.


----------



## voopy

tibimakai said:


> My oldest Email, is from 2005.(Yahoo mail)
> I was thinking about, the Ebay purchase confirmation Email.


I mostly use mail clients so don't have anything on a web site like that. Ebay purchase history only goes back to 2014.


----------



## thugnerd

tomtastic said:


> That is if they ever answer our emails. Haven't received a response yet.


I'm still waiting on response also.


----------



## VoidblinD

Still had box packing and receipt from 1/7/2012. You guys don't keep this stuff? One guy disassembled and checked. These are different boards with new revision chips. Take the repair and do what you will. Don't pay for something with a band aid warranty. (Refurb)


----------



## tomtastic

Just received email response. I found my paypal receipt in email so hopefully that is ok (I never delete any emails). I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Nick_WI

Is the discounted repair price listed somewhere in these pages or is everyone getting different quotes? I do see that some are being offered on discounts on refurb models as well. 

I have the UE22 on my 1121 (Edited: 1121, not 1131) which is nearing 5 years old. It started a month or two back and I am worried it is going to give out entirely one of these days. Currently shopping around but curious about repair.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I think you meant 1121, Nick. You can email them to request a repair for free. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_WI

Anh Nguyen said:


> I think you meant 1121, Nick. You can email them to request a repair for free.
> 
> Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


Oops, you're right, 1121. I'll email them.


----------



## voopy

Hmm, it seems information might be a moving target in this thread 

I just got a reply from Onkyo and they are offering the same as others have received, not a replacement receiver.

\\\
First option would be getting a one-time repair on your unit; however when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to an authorized service center at YOUR cost. 

Second option would be trading in your unit in for these available units at these discounted prices, VSX-80 for $199.00USD or VSX-90 for $239.00USD. Also the trade in units are refurbished and come with a 90 day warranty. Please let me know how you would like to proceed and I will submit your order.
///

Either option only gives 90 days of warranty. If you agree, then you're SOL if something happens on these refurbished units which potentially have problems too.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

That's what they are offering, repair or trade-up. For repair, it depends on the service center, they can send you a different one if they stock the same one or repair it as usual. 

Sent from my F3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

Refurbished units, should work as a new unit, no? I have many refurbished electronics and I have never had any issues with them.


----------



## voopy

tibimakai said:


> Refurbished units, should work as a new unit, no? I have many refurbished electronics and I have never had any issues with them.


Yes, refurbished implies 'as new' but those electronics are using parts which are known to have had problems, they give a short warranty because the problem will eventually come back. 

I'm looking on the net to see if VSX-90 owners have had problems. Anyone here own one that has suffered any issues? Those who own one without issues, don't bother replying that yours is fine


----------



## tibimakai

Broken parts were replaced.


----------



## voopy

tibimakai said:


> Broken parts were replaced.


On which machine? What are you talking about as there are multiple conversations but would like your input.


----------



## tibimakai

In general, refurbished units should be as a new unit, refurbished by the manufacturer to a new units spec and function.
I repair receivers as a hobby/extra cash and resell them. Mostly Onkyos. I'm repairing right now a 1122k with shorted HDMI chip(Anh found the problem, shorted IC903). Power surge, or lightning strike.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tibimakai said:


> In general, refurbished units should be as a new unit, refurbished by the manufacturer to a new units spec and function.
> I repair receivers as a hobby/extra cash and resell them. Mostly Onkyos. I'm repairing right now a 1122k with shorted HDMI chip(Anh found the problem, shorted IC903). Power surge, or lightning strike.


Thanks for the credit 😁 
@voopy, VSX-90 doesn't have DSP issue. They used different chip for this model. Of course, it's newer model, I think 2016. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goalline

The refurb I received looked brand stinking new and worked perfectly. How long that lasts we shall see.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Goalline said:


> The refurb I received looked brand stinking new and worked perfectly. How long that lasts we shall see.


If you got new revision of DSP chip, it should be last for long. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Ok so, I must have had a brain fart because Onkyo IS doing the right thing.

They are offering to fix our receivers, using a new, updated DSP chip at no cost, offering a 90 day warranty. this is a bit scary only because problems often take a bit longer than 90 days to show up it seems. Still, there is a good chance that the receiver will be good for a long time.

The second option is very fair also, a discounted price for a newer receiver. However, for many, this might not be worth the cost since machines are constantly changing and if you're thinking of getting a new machine, you might as well wait a bit longer as newer versions come out. This is an older machine but also comes with 90 days warranty.

Either way, it is the right thing to to and I solute Onkyo for making this effort. I would much rather see this kind of move than being ignored until we all fade away.


----------



## tibimakai

Anybody has proof, that the new DSP ICs getting bad?


Anh, the 3.3V regulator got bad again, so by replacing it again, ythe receiver almost starts up.
By that, I mean the display fully turns on and shows SAT/CBL (and other little thing)s and then shuts down.
Final transistors at the amp, are not shorted.
Somebody from the caps forum sugested that since one of the HDMI ICs(IC903) is off the PCB, that most likely is my issue.


----------



## tomtastic

So I'm going with the repair for two reasons. One, the refurb units are 4K passthru like my SC-82 but I don't think they're HDCP 2.2 compliant for UHD players like my 82. The other issue is that both models they offered SC-81 or SC-91 don't have preouts which I use and have on my VSX-53 so I don't see any reason to put 350 or 450 into a used unit if it doesn't have what I already have nor the ability to hook up a UHD player. I'll save that money for a new unit which will have what I need. For what I need the VSX-53 is better than the replacements. It doesn't appear that the refurbs they're offering are a direct upgrade equivalent.


----------



## Goalline

Solid reason, Tom.


----------



## RDPowell

Greetings to All,

Just joined. I too have the UE-22 issue with an Elite SC-67.

I read through this thread and saw the Onkyo email address to inquire as to them resolving the issue. The posted email address was near the end of the thread...tried to write it here but I have too few posts to print a email address, yet.

I attempted to send them an email but my email bounces back as unable to deliver, unknown domain etc., etc.

Has their email address changed?

Thanks in advance for your help.

RDPowell


----------



## Nick_WI

Anyone have feedback on how long it takes to hear back from Onkyo/Pioneer Parts after sending an email?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

RDPowell said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> Just joined. I too have the UE-22 issue with an Elite SC-67.
> 
> I read through this thread and saw the Onkyo email address to inquire as to them resolving the issue. The posted email address was near the end of the thread...tried to write it here but I have too few posts to print a email address, yet.
> 
> I attempted to send them an email but my email bounces back as unable to deliver, unknown domain etc., etc.
> 
> Has their email address changed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> RDPowell


Their email should be [email protected]


----------



## Edllguy

RDPowell said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> Just joined. I too have the UE-22 issue with an Elite SC-67.
> 
> I read through this thread and saw the Onkyo email address to inquire as to them resolving the issue. The posted email address was near the end of the thread...tried to write it here but I have too few posts to print a email address, yet.
> 
> I attempted to send them an email but my email bounces back as unable to deliver, unknown domain etc., etc.
> 
> Has their email address changed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> RDPowell


Welcome to AVS forum RDPowell,

I would like to encourage new members who have UE-22 Error to share some information so that this thread can be an official record of this manufacturing defect. If you could follow these simple criteria it will go a long way for continued support from Onkyo/Pionneer for our issue.

*Please state your Pioneer receiver model/number, build date (MFD: month & year), receiver positioning/placement statement and a description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*

What would also be helpful to share if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up.

The defect in our Pioneer receivers has been officially confirmed to be caused by a faulty TI chip set on the main digital boards and Onkyo/Pioneer has taken steps to help us in North America by replacing the main digital board with updated TI chips (in the United States and Canada) or offering refurbished Pioneer receivers at discounted prices(United States only). The main digital board replacement is being done at no cost to affected owners except for one way shipping to the repair centre.

As other forum members have stated this is a very fair deal and we are grateful that we are not being ignored. This goes a long way to restore our respect in the Onkyo/Pioneer brand by having them demonstrate a commitment to quality and customer service in their products.

Thanks


----------



## rottenkid06

Nick_WI said:


> Anyone have feedback on how long it takes to hear back from Onkyo/Pioneer Parts after sending an email?


I received a reply in less than 24 hours.


I forgot some of the info, when I was submitting my claim and I got a phone call 5 minutes after I sent the email. It then took 5 days for the approval. 


Just got it back today. It was gone for about a week and a 1/2.


----------



## Nick_WI

rottenkid06 said:


> I received a reply in less than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> I forgot some of the info, when I was submitting my claim and I got a phone call 5 minutes after I sent the email. It then took 5 days for the approval.
> 
> 
> Just got it back today. It was gone for about a week and a 1/2.


I sent the email late yesterday afternoon so I suppose they're backlogged from the weekend. I will keep an eye on my inbox.


----------



## Nick_WI

Edllguy said:


> Welcome to AVS forum RDPowell,
> 
> I would like to encourage new members who have UE-22 Error to share some information so that this thread can be an official record of this manufacturing defect. If you could follow these simple criteria it will go a long way for continued support from Onkyo/Pionneer for our issue.
> 
> *Please state your Pioneer receiver model/number, build date (MFD: month & year), receiver positioning/placement statement and a description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
> 
> What would also be helpful to share if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up.
> 
> The defect in our Pioneer receivers has been officially confirmed to be caused by a faulty TI chip set on the main digital boards and Onkyo/Pioneer has taken steps to help us in North America by replacing the main digital board with updated TI chips (in the United States and Canada) or offering refurbished Pioneer receivers at discounted prices(United States only). The main digital board replacement is being done at no cost to affected owners except for one way shipping to the repair centre.
> 
> As other forum members have stated this is a very fair deal and we are grateful that we are not being ignored. This goes a long way to restore our respect in the Onkyo/Pioneer brand by having them demonstrate a commitment to quality and customer service in their products.
> 
> Thanks


Pioneer VSX-1121-K Mfd: November 2011 placed in an entertainment stand with open front and back. It's been run about 8-12 hours a day since buying it. Over the last few months UE22 started popping up occasionally before being on all the time. Now the audio doesn't always start until several minutes after being turned on.


----------



## voopy

Be warned people that Onkyo is actively looking for ways to get out of the offer they are making.

I decided to go with the repair option and they offered to send a box. I made the mistake of saying that I pulled the board, no need to send a whole box. I further added that I installed fans onto the case.

Almost instantly, I received the following which he called tampering in another email;

///
Unfortunately since you open the unit, you have voided all warranty to the unit. This one-time repair will be void as of now. If you would like to get the unit repaired please go to the nearest service center to get repaired on your own expense.

Warm Regards,

Brian J. Axxxxxa
Parts and Service
Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer, Elite 
Office: 201-785-2635
Fax: 201-934-7823
[email protected]
\\\

I could understand this if the machine was actually still under warranty but in this case, the machine was out of warranty when I installed the fans based on input from others in this and other threads, about the machine running too hot. 

Further, I am well within my abilities to remove and re-install this board they need to change out and they could offer to ship me a new board with a shorter warranty should I wish to install it myself. After all they are only offering a 90 day warranty anyhow.

What difference should it make to them if I pulled the board or not, the machine was deemed dead anyhow but it becomes obvious very quickly that it is the HDMI board that is the cause of the problem, the exact part they are replacing.

This is a silly game that Onkyo is playing. Personally, I'd like this to be more than a thread in some forums about this whole mess. It makes me wonder how many others have not bothered to look on the Internet for this error.


----------



## M Code

voopy said:


> Be warned people that Onkyo is actively looking for ways to get out of the offer they are making.
> 
> I decided to go with the repair option and they offered to send a box. I made the mistake of saying that I pulled the board, no need to send a whole box. I further added that I installed fans onto the case.
> 
> Almost instantly, I received the following which he called tampering in another email;
> 
> ///
> Unfortunately since you open the unit, you have voided all warranty to the unit. This one-time repair will be void as of now. If you would like to get the unit repaired please go to the nearest service center to get repaired on your own expense.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> Brian J. Axxxxxa
> Parts and Service
> Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer, Elite
> Office: 201-785-2635
> Fax: 201-934-7823
> [email protected]
> \\\
> 
> I could understand this if the machine was actually still under warranty but in this case, the machine was out of warranty when I installed the fans based on input from others in this and other threads, about the machine running too hot.
> 
> Further, I am well within my abilities to remove and re-install this board they need to change out and they could offer to ship me a new board with a shorter warranty should I wish to install it myself. After all they are only offering a 90 day warranty anyhow.
> 
> What difference should it make to them if I pulled the board or not, the machine was deemed dead anyhow but it becomes obvious very quickly that it is the HDMI board that is the cause of the problem, the exact part they are replacing.
> 
> This is a silly game that Onkyo is playing. Personally, I'd like this to be more than a thread in some forums about this whole mess. It makes me wonder how many others have not bothered to look on the Internet for this error.


Normal response...
Doesn't matter if it is an AVR, PC...
If the unit is under factory warranty coverage and the unit is opened the warranty is void.. 
The brands do this as they have no idea what was affected and any reported issue _may be_ a result of owner interference rather than component failure and/or workmanship..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Nick_WI

I received a response with the offer of free repair or $200 for a refurbished VSX-80 or $240 for a refurbished VSX-90. I was leaning towards the free repair. 

How do these models compare with the features of other 2015/2016 line up with the addition of 4K and Atmos? I had been eyeing a Yamaha V781 before finding out about the free repair option. Would the 90 be pretty comparable? Anyone have a direct comparison between the two?

Edit: At least at first glance it looks like the VSX-90 has sub EQ over the V781, but the V781 has DTS:X which may or may not be an issue.


----------



## voopy

M Code said:


> Normal response...
> Doesn't matter if it is an AVR, PC...
> If the unit is under factory warranty coverage and the unit is opened the warranty is void..
> The brands do this as they have no idea what was affected and any reported issue _may be_ a result of owner interference rather than component failure and/or workmanship..
> 
> Just my $0.02...


Fine, in normal cases, I might agree but not in this case. 

The unit was already out of warranty and we were all SOL. Someone in these forums offered to fix the machines since Onkyo was not stepping up to the plate. Now they finally chime in but still look for ways to get out of it. That's baloney and not acceptable. 

The problem is the HDMI board, we all know this and those of us who have the skill to remove the board could do it ourselves and did *before* Onkyo got involved. 

We all know it's the HDMI board. I've already had it fixed and was able to re-install it and get audio for a few months until the UE22 error showed up again.


----------



## Garrett Brown

Edllguy said:


> Welcome to AVS forum RDPowell,
> 
> I would like to encourage new members who have UE-22 Error to share some information so that this thread can be an official record of this manufacturing defect. If you could follow these simple criteria it will go a long way for continued support from Onkyo/Pionneer for our issue.
> 
> *Please state your Pioneer receiver model/number, build date (MFD: month & year), receiver positioning/placement statement and a description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
> 
> What would also be helpful to share if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up.
> 
> The defect in our Pioneer receivers has been officially confirmed to be caused by a faulty TI chip set on the main digital boards and Onkyo/Pioneer has taken steps to help us in North America by replacing the main digital board with updated TI chips (in the United States and Canada) or offering refurbished Pioneer receivers at discounted prices(United States only). The main digital board replacement is being done at no cost to affected owners except for one way shipping to the repair centre.
> 
> As other forum members have stated this is a very fair deal and we are grateful that we are not being ignored. This goes a long way to restore our respect in the Onkyo/Pioneer brand by having them demonstrate a commitment to quality and customer service in their products.
> 
> Thanks


Hi all
I have a vsx 1021K that has intermittently displayed the UE22, but worked, and in the last week has conked out. I probably started seeing the code about 6 months ago, but ignored because it worked even while code displayed. Positioning was better than required, and in a thermostat controlled cabinet with fans. (audio cabinet with other receivers and AV goods.) 
Mine was March of 2011 build. I'd say average use of 4 hrs a day, or medium use. I have a 7.1 system, so I do turn it up decently for music now and then. Most times it's used via HDMI for the living room TV at a reasonable volume.

I also have a vsx 521... that gets light use as a TV tuner and powers my kitchen touch screen monitor... does anyone know if the 521 is also a possible victim of the UE22???

thanks
Garrett


----------



## Nick_WI

Well, I opted for the free repair. Waiting for a box and shipping label. I just couldn't justify $240 on something with a 90 day warranty. If mine dies in another three months then so be it. I won't be happy but I won't be out more money. If I shelled out $240 and then it died a few months later I'd be livid. 

I must say, though, that it's really awesome of Onkyo/Pioneer to do this for us. These days you don't expect this kind of service so long after the purchase.


----------



## mcquilm2

voopy said:


> Fine, in normal cases, I might agree but not in this case.
> 
> The unit was already out of warranty and we were all SOL. Someone in these forums offered to fix the machines since Onkyo was not stepping up to the plate. Now they finally chime in but still look for ways to get out of it. That's baloney and not acceptable.
> 
> The problem is the HDMI board, we all know this and those of us who have the skill to remove the board could do it ourselves and did *before* Onkyo got involved.
> 
> We all know it's the HDMI board. I've already had it fixed and was able to re-install it and get audio for a few months until the UE22 error showed up again.


Offering a repair or replacement on an out of warranty product is going above and beyond. No manufacturer will honor a warranty for an item that has been modified or tampered with by someone that is not considered an authorized dealer. 

I opened mine before this offer was available to troubleshoot but did not mention it to them. Just received the repaired one today, will post status when I fire it up. So far I am completely satisfied with their handling of this matter.


----------



## voopy

mcquilm2 said:


> Offering a repair or replacement on an out of warranty product is going above and beyond. No manufacturer will honor a warranty for an item that has been modified or tampered with by someone that is not considered an authorized dealer.
> 
> I opened mine before this offer was available to troubleshoot but did not mention it to them. Just received the repaired one today, will post status when I fire it up. So far I am completely satisfied with their handling of this matter.


Yes well, so much for being honest.

Anyhow, does anyone know where the new HDMI board can be bought then? It can't be that costly can it. I could justify maybe another $200.00 on this machine before having to junk it.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

mcquilm2 said:


> Offering a repair or replacement on an out of warranty product is going above and beyond. No manufacturer will honor a warranty for an item that has been modified or tampered with by someone that is not considered an authorized dealer.
> 
> I opened mine before this offer was available to troubleshoot but did not mention it to them. Just received the repaired one today, will post status when I fire it up. So far I am completely satisfied with their handling of this matter.


You would have been denied if you told them that you opened it. 
You are just lucky. 😁

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcquilm2

Anh Nguyen said:


> You would have been denied if you told them that you opened it.
> You are just lucky. 😁
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Worked in manufacturing way back when so I knew better not to mention it. Medical equipment but same principle.


----------



## omszz

Just started getting UE22 error and loss of sound on my Pioneer SC-1222-k - purchased new on 10/17/2012. Receiver was kept in properly ventilated AV rack with enough clearance on all sides as well as completely open front/back.

I have emailed [email protected]. Will post back on this thread on how they handle.


----------



## Edllguy

omszz said:


> Just started getting UE22 error and loss of sound on my Pioneer SC-1222-k - purchased new on 10/17/2012. Receiver was kept in property ventilated AV rack with enough clearance on all sides as well as completely open front/back.
> 
> I have emailed [email protected]. Will post back on this thread on how they handle.


Hello omszz,

Sorry to hear about getting UE22 Error. Let us know the outcome and what your choice was regarding refurbished($$$) or repair. Since they are now replacing the main digital boards with updated TI chip set at no cost I feel that is the best deal but the choice is yours.

Take care.


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> Hello omszz,
> 
> Sorry to hear about getting UE22 Error. Let us know the outcome and what your choice was regarding refurbished or repair. Since they are now replacing the main digital boards with updated TI chip set at no cost I feel that is the best deal but the choice is yours.
> 
> Take care.


Hopefully whoever is replacing these boards got the memo about the updated TI chip set needed for the repair and does not revert to installing the faulty board that is defective Kind of like using the older part from the incorrect bin  I guess it doesn't hurt to ask Onkyo/Pioneer customer service to make sure that the board with the updated chip set is installed for the repair just for piece of mind.


----------



## mcquilm2

Got mine back and no more error. I did notice they put an green dot next to the serial number that was not there before I sent it out.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

mcquilm2 said:


> Got mine back and no more error. I did notice they put an green dot next to the serial number that was not there before I sent it out.


Green dot means refurbished but it's just a small sticker  

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## voopy

Doesn't anyone in this thread know if the HDMI board can be purchased for those who are SOL for any deal.


----------



## tibimakai

Most likely, it is around $500.


----------



## Edllguy

voopy said:


> Doesn't anyone in this thread know if the HDMI board can be purchased for those who are SOL for any deal.


Hi voopy,

Sorry to hear about your situation. Not that this is a solution but you just may want to contact an authorized Onkyo/Pioneer service centre directly/in person, explain the situation and see what they can do for you. You just never know what can happen until you take that first step.

Take care.


----------



## OLED4UNME

Got my repaired SC-55 back a few weeks ago, after about a two week turnaround. Had to be shipped more than 2000 miles each way, so seems reasonable. They sent my exact same unit back, and not a different one, in case anyone is wondering. No more UE-22 error and receiver seems to be operating normally. Hopefully she will last long enough until the AVR's with HDMI 2.1 arrive in a year or two.


----------



## zone33

*sc-61 getting error code*

I signed up to raise awareness. The code has been coming on and off the past week but I think this time it is done for good. This sucks. Has there been any kind of resolution thus far?


----------



## michaelkenney

Anh Nguyen said:


> Their email should be [email protected]


I am having the same problem. I have sent two emails to [email protected] and both have been returned.


----------



## michaelkenney

RDPowell said:


> Greetings to All,
> 
> Just joined. I too have the UE-22 issue with an Elite SC-67.
> 
> I read through this thread and saw the Onkyo email address to inquire as to them resolving the issue. The posted email address was near the end of the thread...tried to write it here but I have too few posts to print a email address, yet.
> 
> I attempted to send them an email but my email bounces back as unable to deliver, unknown domain etc., etc.
> 
> Has their email address changed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> RDPowell


Ah, it didn't quote the whole message I was responding to.

As I said, I have emailed twice regarding my VSX-1021. I had this issue before with my VSX-1121, which Anh so graciously fixed for me.

My 1021 is at the bottom of a stack of gear, and I haven't pulled it yet for the serial number/build date, but I bought it on 1/1/12 from Newegg. I contacted them just to let them know- I was aware it was out of warranty and didn't expect them to fix it, but I thought they would be interested. They weren't. 
It definitely is amongst the plagued units.


----------



## tomtastic

michaelkenney said:


> I am having the same problem. I have sent two emails to [email protected] and both have been returned.


Looks like you transposed part of that email address. [email protected] not [onkyo.us].


----------



## michaelkenney

tomtastic said:


> Looks like you transposed part of that email address. [email protected] not [onkyo.us].


Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## Nick_WI

I received my box and label February 22nd but I dragged my feet a little on getting it back out the door because I didn't realize I could call for home pickup. I was trying to schedule the pickup online and couldn't find a way to do it. After contacting Pioneer I was told you have to call the number included in the instructions. 

The box was picked up February 28 and arrived at Pioneer the next day, Wednesday March 1. they are in Illinois and I am in Wisconsin so a pretty quick turn around. It will remain to be seen how quick I get it back.

Has anyone had any trouble after the repair? I had set aside money to buy a new receiver after this issue popped up, but now I would rather use it to upgrade my front 3 speakers


----------



## Edllguy

Nick_WI said:


> I received my box and label February 22nd but I dragged my feet a little on getting it back out the door because I didn't realize I could call for home pickup. I was trying to schedule the pickup online and couldn't find a way to do it. After contacting Pioneer I was told you have to call the number included in the instructions.
> 
> The box was picked up February 28 and arrived at Pioneer the next day, Wednesday March 1. they are in Illinois and I am in Wisconsin so a pretty quick turn around. It will remain to be seen how quick I get it back.
> 
> Has anyone had any trouble after the repair? I had set aside money to buy a new receiver after this issue popped up, but now I would rather use it to upgrade my front 3 speakers


Hi Nick,

Let us know the outcome and how your receiver performs after hook up.

Take care.


----------



## tomtastic

Got mine back today (VSX-53) and set it up. (And I did get the same unit back, BTW.) I was in the home menu and during the audio test it froze. Tried hitting the power button and the display turned off but all the blue lights were still lit. I couldn't get it to shut down fully until I unplugged it. I powered it back up. I also have a Elite BD player from that time period and it will freeze randomly and I have to unplug it but otherwise it works ok.

In testing OTA TV I've had the audio randomly drop in volume, this is when set to Pro Logic IIz movie and when it goes to stereo it will get quiet, when I switch it back to auto it will be fine volume but only stereo. I need to investigate this some more could just be the source. Testing now with 5.1 audio will run it through the paces today and rest of week.

So just now the unit was unplugged and when powered back up it lost all the presets I just put in (which take _forever_!). I went back and renamed all the inputs and tried unplugging it and now it's saved (for now?)


----------



## randomrat

Pioneer has finally replaced my HDMI board free of charge after several months of complaining. 

I've got my SC LX85 back however it's in a lesser working state than when I handed it over!! Not only that but the authorised repair shop have dented the casing!! 

It powers on fine, and can load the AVR's home menu, however it does not register any HDMI inputs.
The blue HDMI light doesn't come on at all no matter what HDMI device (PC, PS3, Chromecast etc) is plugged in on any of the ports. 
Does anybody know what might be causing this problem?

I have plugged in my Gamecube via the RCA inputs and it successfully displays video over HDMI. Does this mean there is a fault somewhere with the HDMI selector?

My PC does show that it is connected to an "SC LX85" monitor, which tells me there is some kind of comms between the devices.

Pioneer are refusing to help any further, and the repair shop I took it too asked me to leave the shop when I fuming at them for damaging the unit - they are saying they can't even replace it because Pioneer doesn't have any casings left in stock.

Anyway, I've thrown in the towel with Pioneer and just taken delivery of an Arcam AVR-FMJ850 to replace it. My god is it amazing!!!

I still want to see my LX85 fixed no matter how much grief I give Pioneer.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

It seems they got you a bad hdmi board. Some of HDMI input ports and main output port should be working out of the box. Since they had to replace HDMI board, there would be no way to say your unit had other HDMI issues. 
You should try to contact Pioneer again and tell them about that shop if you haven't done so. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tibimakai

You should have, at least 30 days warranty on that repair, no?


----------



## mcquilm2

tibimakai said:


> You should have, at least 30 days warranty on that repair, no?


90 days on the repair is what was offered.


----------



## Nick_WI

Edllguy said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Let us know the outcome and how your receiver performs after hook up.
> 
> Take care.


Received mine back today. One week from when I shipped it out. I won't be able to hook it up until this weekend though.


----------



## randomrat

PS, I called Onkyo UK Customer service the other day about the replacement program. The guy on the other end threw me off for a second when he picked up the phone and answered "Pioneer customer service".

They denied all knowledge of the UE22 error, just like Pioneer did, and the chap said "there's no way Onkyo would be dealing with Pioneers issues, you need to speak directly to them". After telling him about this forum thread he said something along the lines of "the forums can say whatever they like, but I know that this isn't something we're doing".

Am I missing a trick somewhere that's not getting me through? Has anyone in the UK had any luck with this?


----------



## tomtastic

randomrat said:


> PS, I called Onkyo UK Customer service the other day about the replacement program. The guy on the other end threw me off for a second when he picked up the phone and answered "Pioneer customer service".
> 
> They denied all knowledge of the UE22 error, just like Pioneer did, and the chap said "there's no way Onkyo would be dealing with Pioneers issues, you need to speak directly to them". After telling him about this forum thread he said something along the lines of "the forums can say whatever they like, but I know that this isn't something we're doing".
> 
> Am I missing a trick somewhere that's not getting me through? Has anyone in the UK had any luck with this?


Did you have the UE22 error or was it another issue? Was it replaced at a local repair place on your dime? I think they were only repairing the units if it's showing the UE22 error and no other issues, they even wanted a photo of it flashing the error.

I've been using mine last couple of days now, it seems fine, haven't had any issues with it freezing or loosing presets, audio seems fine too.


----------



## Nick_WI

randomrat said:


> PS, I called Onkyo UK Customer service the other day about the replacement program. The guy on the other end threw me off for a second when he picked up the phone and answered "Pioneer customer service".
> 
> They denied all knowledge of the UE22 error, just like Pioneer did, and the chap said "there's no way Onkyo would be dealing with Pioneers issues, you need to speak directly to them". After telling him about this forum thread he said something along the lines of "the forums can say whatever they like, but I know that this isn't something we're doing".
> 
> Am I missing a trick somewhere that's not getting me through? Has anyone in the UK had any luck with this?


Even though it's an Onkyo email I dealt with Pioneer directly.


----------



## michaelkenney

michaelkenney said:


> Ah, it didn't quote the whole message I was responding to.
> 
> As I said, I have emailed twice regarding my VSX-1021. I had this issue before with my VSX-1121, which Anh so graciously fixed for me.
> 
> My 1021 is at the bottom of a stack of gear, and I haven't pulled it yet for the serial number/build date, but I bought it on 1/1/12 from Newegg. I contacted them just to let them know- I was aware it was out of warranty and didn't expect them to fix it, but I thought they would be interested. They weren't.
> It definitely is amongst the plagued units.


After being dyslexic and getting the address wrong, I got a response from Onkyo the next day. [The correct address is: [email protected] I originally sent them a screenshot of my receipt and a picture of the UE22. They responded by wanting a pic of the serial number. Again, they got back to me the next day.] 
As has been reported here, they have offered free repair of my VSX-1021 or a refurb: VSX-1130 for $212. The 1130 certainly has more bells and whistles, but I'm not sure I will utilize a lot of them. It would be a step toward future-proofing. 

Does anyone have any thoughts regarding this?
It appears that what was once a near hopeless scenario may just have a happy ending. Thanks to this forum- I wouldn't have known anything about all of this if it weren't for you.


----------



## randomrat

tomtastic said:


> Did you have the UE22 error or was it another issue? Was it replaced at a local repair place on your dime? I think they were only repairing the units if it's showing the UE22 error and no other issues, they even wanted a photo of it flashing the error.
> 
> I've been using mine last couple of days now, it seems fine, haven't had any issues with it freezing or loosing presets, audio seems fine too.


I did have the UE22, they finally replaced the HDMI board.

Now I don't get the UE22 error. Instead I get no HDMI inputs!


----------



## Goalline

Well, they broke it they should fix it.


----------



## tomtastic

randomrat said:


> I did have the UE22, they finally replaced the HDMI board.
> 
> Now I don't get the UE22 error. Instead I get no HDMI inputs!


Is it within the 90 day warranty on the repair?


----------



## Edllguy

tomtastic said:


> Is it within the 90 day warranty on the repair?


Pioneer Europe/Asia seems to have an unclear position on UE22 Error repair and warranty. It seems to be hit and miss with repairs with the occasional good will repair being approved. In this situation it seems the 2nd issue does not apply to the first good will repair. I'm sure in North America it would be addressed without issue.


----------



## iblaineman

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number Pioneer VSX-1121-K 
Purchase date 10/23/2011 
Build date (MFD: month & year), June 2011
Receiver positioning/placement statement On TV stand with with nothing on top of the receiver so good ventilation 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up High on most of the day every day
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. So far UE22 just started flashing, but the receiver functions properly. 

I am going to send an email with pictures of the UE22 on the screen and the serial number to: [email protected] and hope for a response.


----------



## Nick_WI

Edllguy said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Let us know the outcome and how your receiver performs after hook up.
> 
> Take care.


It's only been a few hours, but so far, so good. Working as new. Obviously had to re-run MCACC and change my settings. Funny how much better it sounds to me, but that's probably because of using the TV speakers


----------



## Chuga9er

Pioneer VSX-53
Build date, SEP 2012
Receiver positioning/placement statement: OPEN BACK AUDIO CABINET, WELL VENTILATED
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: LOW
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. WORKED GREAT UP UNTIL ONE DAY THE UE22 STARTED FLASHING ON STARTUP ACCOMPANIED BY STATIC. COULD POWER OFF A COUPLE TIMES AND GET IT TO WORK WITHOUT ERROR FLASHING UNTIL EVENTUALLY THE SOUND CUT OUT COMPLETELY. SHUT IT DOWN, TURNED IT ON THE NEXT DAY AND IT WORKED FINE.

Sent an email to onkyo, yet to receive a response. Will update with any progress.


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates from members who have received their receiver back from Onkyo/Pioneer repair centre?

Thanks


----------



## zone33

Edllguy. I just want to say thank you for creating this thread. I just got my repair set up and they are sending me a return box now. My SC-61 receiver got hit with the UE22 and I just bought a new marantz which ill be returning due to this repair program. I decided to go with the repair rather than buy a refurbished purchase option. I hope that was the right choice. They told me ill have about a 3 week turn around. Said something about replacing the HDMIs to fix it. Also assured they would run other diagnostics. I believe this thread was a big plus for the pioneer community to raise awareness to this issue and make the program to resolve it. Onkyo/Pioneer have made it a breeze thus far for me resolving the issue. Thanks a ton, Edllguy.


----------



## tomtastic

Mine's been back just over a week now and no issues. So glad it's not a worthless paperweight. Before I sent it out, audio had completely quit working so it was done. The week and a half it was gone, everyone was complaining they couldn't watch anything on that TV, I was not about to go and hook stuff up directly to screen and then change it all back later, too much work. So it's back in business and hopefully will go for years and years.


----------



## Nick_WI

Only a few days since mine has been back and hooked up. Still going well for now.


----------



## simon t

*Nope, dead second time*

So, basically I've had mine on repair in 2014 (bought vsx-2021-k in nov 2011) and just the other day same UE-22 appeared! Annoying! So it seems that every third year it will fail! Not an acceptable scenario for a receiver of this kind. Contacted Pioneer Europe for further instructions.


----------



## Nick_WI

simon t said:


> So, basically I've had mine on repair in 2014 (bought vsx-2021-k in nov 2011) and just the other day same UE-22 appeared! Annoying! So it seems that every third year it will fail! Not an acceptable scenario for a receiver of this kind. Contacted Pioneer Europe for further instructions.


I'm not sure whether the issue would have been known at that time. Does anyone know if the fix was only recently discovered and implemented?


----------



## Edllguy

Nick_WI said:


> I'm not sure whether the issue would have been known at that time. Does anyone know if the fix was only recently discovered and implemented?


If an owner has the defective TI chip there is estimated hour count that it will fail. This means if they replace the main digital board with the same TI chips its going to fail again. So yes the fix was only recently discovered and Onkyo/Pioneer North America is implementing the fix. See below the history and documented discovery of the defective chip by TI.

Originally Posted by Edllguy

Interesting!

https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672



"The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."


Risk of EU22 Error Failure - Time Frame

2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours

2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours


Also, see post 100 for more information.


----------



## iblaineman

I have emailed but have not heard anything. Do I have the correct email address? Should I even try since I purchased the receiver from Newegg?



iblaineman said:


> Please state the following:
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number Pioneer VSX-1121-K
> Purchase date 10/23/2011
> Build date (MFD: month & year), June 2011
> Receiver positioning/placement statement On TV stand with with nothing on top of the receiver so good ventilation
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up High on most of the day every day
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. So far UE22 just started flashing, but the receiver functions properly.
> 
> I am going to send an email with pictures of the UE22 on the screen and the serial number to: [email protected] and hope for a response.


----------



## Goalline

iblaineman said:


> I have emailed but have not heard anything. Do I have the correct email address? Should I even try since I purchased the receiver from Newegg?


When did you send it, iblaineman? They should reply within a couple of weekdays.


----------



## iblaineman

Goalline said:


> When did you send it, iblaineman? They should reply within a couple of weekdays.


I emailed them on March 11th. 

I am not turning the receiver off just in case.


----------



## mdmahre

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX-60
Purchase date: June 2012 
Build date (MFD: month & year): May 2012
Receiver positioning/placement statement: On shelf with >6" above and behind and >4" on either side.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: low
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: disconnected old TV, reconnected new TV and components. Worked fine for about a week, then audio began cutting out intermittently, then a week later, UE22 message began flashing and sound off completely. I updated the firmware per the manual but UE22 continues to flash and no audio.


----------



## Goalline

iblaineman said:


> I emailed them on March 11th.
> 
> I am not turning the receiver off just in case.


Call them at 1-201-785-2399


----------



## iblaineman

I resent the email this morning and received a reply within a few hours. So now do I want to repair or purchase the VSX-80 or VSX-90? It seems like a the VSX-80 or 90 would have better D/A and sound than the VSX-1125. I have been using the VSX-1125 as a preamp connected to two Mackie HR824s and it sounds pretty good but have been thinking about purchasing speakers hmmm. It seems the only difference between the 80 and the 90 is Dolby Atmos is that correct?



iblaineman said:


> I emailed them on March 11th.
> 
> I am not turning the receiver off just in case.


----------



## zone33

*Step by step repair*

Hi everyone I just wanna give a few tips on how to make sure your effected receiver gets set up for a repair or replacement through onkyo/pioneer. 

Step 1- This isn't technicaly necessary but is a useful start. Go to onkyousa.com. Click the support button. On the page that comes up next click "Email Us" on the left side of the page. Fill out the information and mention your UE22 problem and that you heard there is a program to resolve it and would like more information. I got a response within 2 days. You will be told about the program and to send the photos to pioneer/onkyo parts department email (receipt, UE22 pic, Serial # pic) . The useful part about step 1 is the replier is a technical specialist and his name is provided at the bottom which we'll use as a reference when sending photos to pioneer parts dept.

Step 2- Make an email. Headline the email with your name and Model number. Parts department email is (( parts @ us . onkyo . com )). Mention your technical specialist's name and explain you have the UE22 error which you are trying to get repaired. Info required in this email are photos of purchase proof from an authorized dealer, photo of the receiver showing ue22 and a photo of your serial number on the back. 3 photos. Also need to provide phone number and home address. No receipt? If you purchased from store or card where you can pull up purchase history and screen shot that, it will be usable determined by parts dept. Review and send email.

Step 3- After the 3rd day of no reply I called the pioneer/onkyo parts department. You may want to expedite by calling sooner. Expect to wait 10-15 min to answer. Business hours are 9:00 am - 5:00 pm weekdays. The number is 1-201-785-2399 . Tell them you are waiting on a response to email. They will search by your name you put in the headline. They will put you on a short hold while they review the email. You will be given the verdict. If all is clear you will be given the option of a free repair or 2 choices to buy at discounted price trade. You choose right then. After chosen you will be given a return number to track and file. 

Step 4- get the return box and follow directions.  You will have a working receiver within the next 3 weeks and you will feel like companies actually care about their customers still.  good luck!

Step 5- Enjoy sound.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Thank you zone33 for the detailed report to get your receiver fixed. I'm sure it will help other owners who want to submit their UE22 Error affected receivers.


----------



## Goalline

Edllguy, can you post those instructions on the first page of this thread?


----------



## Edllguy

Goalline said:


> Edllguy, can you post those instructions on the first page of this thread?


Yes, I will tonight.


----------



## erick granato

Edllguy said:


> If an owner has the defective TI chip there is estimated hour count that it will fail. This means if they replace the main digital board with the same TI chips its going to fail again. So yes the fix was only recently discovered and Onkyo/Pioneer North America is implementing the fix. See below the history and documented discovery of the defective chip by TI.
> 
> Originally Posted by Edllguy
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> https://e2e.ti.com/support/dsp/omap_applications_processors/f/42/t/359672
> 
> 
> 
> "The charts on p.9 provides the answer. Pass 2.1 years the failure rate grows exponentially. One should expect a failure rate of 83% roughly after 2.8 years."
> 
> 
> Risk of EU22 Error Failure - Time Frame
> 
> 2.1 years = 25.2 months or 18396 hours
> 
> 2.8 years = 33.6 months or 24528 hours
> 
> 
> Also, see post 100 for more information.


How do you look up the hours on the units?


----------



## Goalline

Edllguy said:


> Yes, I will tonight.


Thanks!


----------



## Edllguy

erick granato said:


> How do you look up the hours on the units?


See nullands post below for the correct procedure.


----------



## nulland

erick granato said:


> How do you look up the hours on the units?


Use the front panel of the receiver to go to service mode. Following are the instructions from the service manual on how to enter service mode:


Turn off the power to the unit by setting the main volume to "---dB" and Multi-zone to "OFF".
During Standby mode, simultaneously press and hold "MULTI-ZONE ON/OFF" and "ENTER" keys for 5 seconds to enter service mode.​
In service mode, use arrow keys on front panel to navigate to the item you want to check. Attached images show the items that are will shown on the front panel display when you press the up and down arrow keys.


----------



## Edllguy

*This thread is now a sticky at the top of Receivers, Amps, and Processors forum.
*

First I would like to officially thank AVS Forum and moderators for providing a platform to solve the globally documented issue with Pioneer receivers having this defect. I would also like to thank the members who posted in this thread for their expertise and investigative knowledge since this threads inception on July 15, 2015. By being respectful with each other and not trashing Onkyo/Pioneer we have achieved what would have been very difficult and impossible if we had an atmosphere of negative comments and feedback. Thank you again to all.

We need to get the word out that Onkyo/Pioneer is helping those who have been affected by UE22-Error. Please post and guide other forum members to this thread wherever possible.

If you have been affected by UE22-Error, please become a AVS Forum member and document your experience here.

This thread is the official record for UE22-Error which has been directly linked to defective TI 
DSP chip sets in Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers made in 2011 and 2012.

It really has been a community effort.


----------



## GeoffPotter

First post - can anyone tell me if the VSX-80 is affected? I read where someone suggested getting the VSX-90 over the VSX-80 because it has newer DSP chips. The reason I am asking is because my VSX-80 has started producing UE33 (not UE22) but had the same symptoms leading up to no audio output. It popped a few times while in use. I was able to factory reset it and get it working again a couple of times but now it will not output any audio. I plan to check the DSP firmware tomorrow by using the Power button/Up arrow method (assuming I have this correct from memory) to see if it produces any ***'s in the version shown. The only reference I can find about UE33 is that someone was able to get their VSX-80 to start working again by updating the firmware using a USB stick instead of the download but this did not fix mine. I am guessing I have a similar issue to UE22 caused by one of the chips solder joint integrity failing but with no reference other than a single post in this thread, I'm a bit at a loss. I noted in reading this thread tonight that someone posted their Pioneer receiver initially produced UE33 but then started displaying UE22. I plan to mess around with mine some more tomorrow to see if I can coax any other data out of it or see if leaving it on for an extended period, like 15-20 min causes it to start working. We will see. I appreciate any feedback or suggestions. I'd really like to get it working again as it's my HT receiver. Thankfully my other Pioneer is a VSX-1020 which is unaffected by the DSP issue and has been working fine since I bought it new back in 2010.

Thank you
Geoff


----------



## randomrat

Has anybody from the UK had their UE22 receiver successfully fixed/replaced?


----------



## Edllguy

GeoffPotter said:


> First post - can anyone tell me if the VSX-80 is affected? I read where someone suggested getting the VSX-90 over the VSX-80 because it has newer DSP chips. The reason I am asking is because my VSX-80 has started producing UE33 (not UE22) but had the same symptoms leading up to no audio output. It popped a few times while in use. I was able to factory reset it and get it working again a couple of times but now it will not output any audio. I plan to check the DSP firmware tomorrow by using the Power button/Up arrow method (assuming I have this correct from memory) to see if it produces any ***'s in the version shown. The only reference I can find about UE33 is that someone was able to get their VSX-80 to start working again by updating the firmware using a USB stick instead of the download but this did not fix mine. I am guessing I have a similar issue to UE22 caused by one of the chips solder joint integrity failing but with no reference other than a single post in this thread, I'm a bit at a loss. I noted in reading this thread tonight that someone posted their Pioneer receiver initially produced UE33 but then started displaying UE22. I plan to mess around with mine some more tomorrow to see if I can coax any other data out of it or see if leaving it on for an extended period, like 15-20 min causes it to start working. We will see. I appreciate any feedback or suggestions. I'd really like to get it working again as it's my HT receiver. Thankfully my other Pioneer is a VSX-1020 which is unaffected by the DSP issue and has been working fine since I bought it new back in 2010.
> 
> Thank you
> Geoff


Hello Geoff,

From what I know from all the research and information in this thread is that there is text book true UE-22 Error that is genuine and falls in line with what is described in your Pioneer manual and then there is UE-22 Error which is caused by defective DSP chipsets (2011-2012). TI confirmed the DSP chipsets were going to fail globally. The root cause are totally different between the 2 failure types. If I could explain it this way, when the TI DSP chips were failing (2011-2012 models) after 2 or more years of use the receivers were programed to display UE-22 Error when XYZ criteria were met. However, the receivers were actually fooled/tricked into displaying EU-22 Error because the receivers were not programed or smart enough to know that its DSP chips were failing. You can go back to the beginning of this thread and you will find technical explanations of what happens when the DSP chip sets fail to communicate with other chips and the software at startup. Also if you research the design and implementation of Pioneer receivers made 2013 and later, they went through chipset and some design changes which freed them of DSP chip failures and the dreaded UE-22 error on a mass scale.

Pioneer must have acted quickly after this problem was discovered but they probably quietly absorbed much financial loss from their warranty program.

Thanks


----------



## GeoffPotter

Thanks for your response. From what I can tell, my issue isn't related to a TI chip problem but does appear to be a solder joint problem. I find it very interesting that all of the troubleshooting tips I've gotten from reading this thread were nearly all applicable. The one thing I can tell so far is that checking the firmware version of my VSX-80 DSP doesn't have ***'s in the version number. It appears to be filled in correctly. Additionally, the unit is now working fine after having been unplugged for several days. I recall that some folks said unplugging between uses seems to have helped them get some additional life out of their receivers so I may try that since this receiver is only used in my home theater a couple times a week. Having been a LONG time Pioneer customer, I am sorely disappointed in the turn of events after 2010 to current that have resulted in such poor reliability. I fear my VSX-80 is further proof that they have not resolved these issues. I doubt I will buy another Pioneer. I've been researching Yamaha's Aventage '50 series so I may go that way when this '80 finally breathes its last.

I've learned a good bit after lurking on this forum over the last couple of months - I look forward to having input in the future.

Thank you
Geoff


----------



## Benjamin Reece

Hello,

Created an account to say.

THANK YOU! I literally had just purchased another Sony receiver, but my girlfriend who is ever so awesomely frugal, asked me check to see if Pioneer support would replace it. 

I've googled this issue years ago, as I have been living with it for at least 2 years if not 4 (bought in 2011 from Amazon, new 599 + accessories). 

I just emailed Onkyo parts, following the instructions left by someone. I left them a subject with my model # and serial number. I also sent the 3 pics - 1 of UE22, 1 of SN, 1 of my amazon receipt.

I'll let you guys know what happens! 

Benjamin Reece
deltree.com


----------



## Edllguy

Hello Benjamin,

Were glad you found this forum and that you are taking advantage of Onkyo/Pioneers new program. Keep us updated when you get your receiver back and hooked up. 

This thread needs many more reports (testimonials) that this 'new program' is for real and Onkyo/Pioneer has not forgotten about their loyal customer base. 

Thanks


----------



## Benjamin Reece

Update:

I sent an email to parts but I also filled out the form on Pioneer's website. Within about an hour of filling out the form, Bryan from Pioneer Admin responded and asked for my picture of the UE22 on unit, the Serial Number, and my Amazon receipt. 

I sent it immediately. Will keep you guys updated.

Again, huge thank you! 

I didn't realize how much I spent on that receiver until I looked. Will be great to finally get some usage out of it.


----------



## vatoman

Been following this for awhile and was about ot buy a new receiver this week, I'll wait and see how this pans out. Love ths forum saved me twice now with stuff like this. 


Pioneer VSX-53
Build date, JUN 2012
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Well ventilated open air cabinet plenty of space above and on sides
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium for the amount of years maybe high due to the hours indicated but most of that may have been idle
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. Worked very well, then all of a sudden UE22 started to flash and then one day it eventually just failed. No sound however it passed video just fine, there was some static when it was on it's final days. 

I'll update with their reply I was able to send email with all the info they need including pics nice to be prepared.


----------



## Edllguy

*Volunteer Request
*
I feel that there are some non-members of AVS Forum who visit here but are not prepared to walk through the steps to register an account so they can start posting in this thread. You may have been affected by UE-22 Error but just can't bother researching the signup steps. That's okay...

Would someone be kind enough (experienced AVS member) to make a simple step by step post in this thread that will walk them through the registration process?

Thanks


----------



## Benjamin Reece

3/29 Update:

After immediately sending in what Bryan @ PioneerAdmin requested, I have yet to hear a response or receive next steps. 

Sent in two emails kindly checking in on the process on 3/27 and this AM on 3/29. 

Will keep this thread posted. Thank you for the support! 

Benjamin


----------



## zone33

Benjamin Reece said:


> 3/29 Update:
> 
> After immediately sending in what Bryan @ PioneerAdmin requested, I have yet to hear a response or receive next steps.
> 
> Sent in two emails kindly checking in on the process on 3/27 and this AM on 3/29.
> 
> Will keep this thread posted. Thank you for the support!
> 
> Benjamin


 @Ben // Time to give them a call and you will be set up as the rep on phone has access to emails. Review the steps on thread's original post.


----------



## Edllguy

*Thread post # 1000 and counting...
*

Thank you all again for your support in creating this thread. We have come a long way to achieving our goal.

Continue to post your UE-22 Error reports here.

I predict that this thread will surpass the 2000 post count.


----------



## Benjamin Reece

3/29 Update Part 2
@zone33 thank you for the response. 

Pioneer Support emailed this AM on the 29th to tell me:

I had been approved. 

That I have 3 options. 1. Go with repair 2. Go with VSX-80 3 or VSX-90

I am considering these options. I do not foresee using it with a TV, only music. I use it to power Martin Logan Motion 12, pair w/ their a 12" Martin Logan Dynamo 1000W sub. 

The choice is final. I will get a 90 day warranty with all options. Label and Box/Shipping included. 

Any advice or opinion is appreciated. 


Thank you, 

Benjamin Reece


----------



## zone33

Benjamin Reece said:


> 3/29 Update Part 2
> @zone33 thank you for the response.
> 
> Pioneer Support emailed this AM on the 29th to tell me:
> 
> I had been approved.
> 
> That I have 3 options. 1. Go with repair 2. Go with VSX-80 3 or VSX-90
> 
> I am considering these options. I do not foresee using it with a TV, only music. I use it to power Martin Logan Motion 12, pair w/ their a 12" Martin Logan Dynamo 1000W sub.
> 
> The choice is final. I will get a 90 day warranty with all options. Label and Box/Shipping included.
> 
> Any advice or opinion is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Benjamin Reece


 @Benjamin Reece No problem. I went with the repair because it was the free option and my SC-61 has plenty of power and features for my set-up. If you have a lower end receiver then the upgrade price would be beneficial to you but if your receiver already meets your standards then go with the repair. My repair only took a week and a half. FedEx tracking says it will be back tomorrow.  Will post pics and info.


----------



## Benjamin Reece

zone33 said:


> @Benjamin Reece No problem. I went with the repair because it was the free option and my SC-61 has plenty of power and features for my set-up. If you have a lower end receiver then the upgrade price would be beneficial to you but if your receiver already meets your standards then go with the repair. My repair only took a week and a half. FedEx tracking says it will be back tomorrow.  Will post pics and info.



As the VSX-1121-K has same/better power output ratings per Pioneer's website, I am going to replace. However, I replied and asked if there was any significant performance/quality increase by going with the VSX-90. I assume, "no". But, just wondering if they will say anything to the contrary before I make my "final decision". 

Will keep this thread updated.

Thanks!


----------



## 3ller

randomrat said:


> Has anybody from the UK had their UE22 receiver successfully fixed/replaced?


Im from Spain and got a vsx 2021k receiver with the ue22 error, would loke to know if someone from europe has gone into the process of fixing replacement? does anyone know how is the situation for the europe customers? i purchased my receiver from ebay so i got the ebay receipt not from dealer, there´s a problem in that case?


----------



## M Code

3ller said:


> Im from Spain and got a vsx 2021k receiver with the ue22 error, would loke to know if someone from europe has gone into the process of fixing replacement? does anyone know how is the situation for the europe customers? i purchased my receiver from ebay so i got the ebay receipt not from dealer, there´s a problem in that case?


Check with the selling dealer.. Was he an authorized seller for Pioneer?
If YES U should be OK if not then most likely NO..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Edllguy

3ller said:


> Im from Spain and got a vsx 2021k receiver with the ue22 error, would loke to know if someone from europe has gone into the process of fixing replacement? does anyone know how is the situation for the europe customers? i purchased my receiver from ebay so i got the ebay receipt not from dealer, there´s a problem in that case?


Hello 3ller,

From all reports to date it has has been hit and miss with UE22-Error repairs in Europe. Sometimes you can negotiate a 1 time good will repair and I mean a rare good will repair. If anything goes wrong after the good will repair do not expect any sympathy from them to even touch your unit again. Its like rolling the dice and winning the lottery for them even to look at your affected receiver even for the first time repair.

Hopefully this will change when Onkyo/Pioneer Europe wake up to the harm they are doing to their brand in that part of the world.


----------



## zone33

My SC-61 is back to life and in like new working order. They sent the exact same receiver back, repaired . Seems the top motherboard was replaced by looking at the inputs on top. (( If anyone can confirm that the new chip is on the top mother board where I can get a pic ill be glad to open it up to verify its a new upgraded chip. )) The company Pioneer//Onkyo is using for repair work is called "Bigston Corporation". I couldn't be more please with their turn around speed. Bigston specializes in repairing electronics and are mostly for programs for mass recalls such as the UE22. Thanks again Edllguy for the efforts that got us to this point. Much more satisfied with my SC-61 than the less powerful marantz I was replacing it with. We can purchase Pioneer/Onkyo products with much more trust since this program has been made. Goodluck to all others effected. Ill check up on the forum and help where I can.


----------



## Edllguy

zone33 said:


> My SC-61 is back to life and in like new working order. They sent the exact same receiver back, repaired . Seems the top motherboard was replaced by looking at the inputs on top. (( If anyone can confirm that the new chip is on the top mother board where I can get a pic ill be glad to open it up to verify its a new upgraded chip. )) The company Pioneer//Onkyo is using for repair work is called "Bigston Corporation". I couldn't be more please with their turn around speed. Bigston specializes in repairing electronics and are mostly for programs for mass recalls such as the UE22. Thanks again Edllguy for the efforts that got us to this point. Much more satisfied with my SC-61 than the less powerful marantz I was replacing it with. We can purchase Pioneer/Onkyo products with much more trust since this program has been made. Goodluck to all others effected. Ill check up on the forum and help where I can.


Thanks zone33 for sharing your beginning to end successful repair experience. Your feedback comes full circle to help others realize that this repair program is for real. And thanks for offering to check up on this forum to help other affected owners. 

I see your cat has given approval to the Onkyo/Pioneer repair program. So cute. 

Enjoy endless hours of entertainment through your Pioneer receiver that has received a new lease on life.

Take care.


----------



## drfgtown

My VSX-1121-K bit the dust. UE22 has been flashing for past few months. Same symptoms as everyone else, initially not a big deal, but now I can't get the sound back at all. The unit was manufactured in Dec '11; I purchased it from Newegg in Mar '12. Will be emailing Onkyo this week. Thanks much for all your efforts. drf


----------



## Edllguy

If your Pioneer receiver is displaying UE22 Error...

*Forum members posting criteria:*

Please state the following:


Pioneer receiver model/number
Purchase date
Build date (MFD: month & year),
Receiver positioning/placement statement
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.




Thanks


----------



## drfgtown

Re: VSX-1121-K. I sent the email to Onkyo on Tuesday night; I rec'd their reply this morning (Friday). Same 3 options: 1) free repair, 2) $199 upgrade for VSX-80, 3) $239 upgrade for VSX-90. Mulling it over. drf


----------



## Lev Svichar

*UE22 reply from Onkyo/pioneer*

nfortunately, just joined UE22 club. Pioneer SC-50 built on Nov 2011. Contacted Onkyo as stated in Edllguy post. thanks Edllguy for providing clear directions and advise.

Can anyone advice if it makes sense to spend $550 on refurbished SC-85 or $600 on refurbished SC-95. Do you know if the problem was fixed in those models. 
It doesn't sound fair to spend such money on Refurbished units. Please let me know what you think...

I also plan to use my current setting without upgrading to Atmos enable speakers. No room or money to invest with both kids in college. 

So here is what I received back Onkyo/Pioneer:

We appreciate your patience and would like to inform you that, the unit has been submitted and approved. The options for your unit are the following:

First option would be getting a one-time repair on your unit; however when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to an authorized service center at YOUR cost. 

Second option would be trading in your unit in for these available units at these discounted prices, SC-85 $549.00USD or SC-95 $599.00USD. Also the trade in units are refurbished and come with a 90 day warranty. Please let me know how you would like to proceed and I will submit your order.

***Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order. It’s a one-time only so please choose wisely.***
*Box and label will be supplied for either option.*

Warm Regards,


----------



## Edllguy

Lev Svichar said:


> nfortunately, just joined UE22 club. Pioneer SC-50 built on Nov 2011. Contacted Onkyo as stated in Edllguy post. thanks Edllguy for providing clear directions and advise.
> 
> Can anyone advice if it makes sense to spend $550 on refurbished SC-85 or $600 on refurbished SC-95. Do you know if the problem was fixed in those models.
> It doesn't sound fair to spend such money on Refurbished units. Please let me know what you think...
> 
> I also plan to use my current setting without upgrading to Atmos enable speakers. No room or money to invest with both kids in college.
> 
> So here is what I received back Onkyo/Pioneer:
> 
> We appreciate your patience and would like to inform you that, the unit has been submitted and approved. The options for your unit are the following:
> 
> First option would be getting a one-time repair on your unit; however when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to an authorized service center at YOUR cost.
> 
> Second option would be trading in your unit in for these available units at these discounted prices, SC-85 $549.00USD or SC-95 $599.00USD. Also the trade in units are refurbished and come with a 90 day warranty. Please let me know how you would like to proceed and I will submit your order.
> 
> ***Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order. It’s a one-time only so please choose wisely.***
> *Box and label will be supplied for either option.*
> 
> Warm Regards,


Hello Lev and welcome to AVS Forum,

This is just my opinion but I would suggest that you get your UE22 Error affected unit repaired for free with the 90 day warranty. You will then not be out of pocket $$$ and it has been confirmed that Onkyo/Pioneer is replacing the main digital board with updated DSP chips that does not have the defect. This is a very fair option, actually better than fair, that is being offered by Onkyo/Pioneer.

Let us know your choice and outcome. Also, please post here how things are going after your unit is returned and hooked up. Feedback goes a long way to help other Pioneer receiver owners who have been affected by UE22 Error.

All the best.


----------



## Lev Svichar

Thank you Edllguy. I will send the request to proceed today and will report back as I get my SC-50 repaired.


----------



## Edllguy

Lev Svichar said:


> Thank you Edllguy. I will send the request to proceed today and will report back as I get my SC-50 repaired.


Hello Lev,

Could you please clarify your Pioneer receiver model number? I have never seen a SC-50.

Thanks

Edit: Is it the SC-55 or SC-57?


----------



## adrift02

Does anyone know how to recreate the UE22 error? When my 1021 started throwing the error (sound still worked fine) I ended up just upgrading to a Denon, but now I need to get a pic of the error code to get the 1021 fixed. It's been sitting unplugged for a couple months now, and of course the code isn't showing up yet (sometimes it would go away). I hooked up some extra speakers to it, but other than running it all day I'm not sure how best to recreate the error code. For example, do I need to pass through video, connect a sub / center, etc.? Or should streaming to the extra towers I have be enough to recreate it?


----------



## Edllguy

adrift02 said:


> Does anyone know how to recreate the UE22 error? When my 1021 started throwing the error (sound still worked fine) I ended up just upgrading to a Denon, but now I need to get a pic of the error code to get the 1021 fixed. It's been sitting unplugged for a couple months now, and of course the code isn't showing up yet (sometimes it would go away). I hooked up some extra speakers to it, but other than running it all day I'm not sure how best to recreate the error code. For example, do I need to pass through video, connect a sub / center, etc.? Or should streaming to the extra towers I have be enough to recreate it?


Hello adrift02,

It sounds like your 1021 was in the early stages of UE22 error. It you had used your receiver just a little longer I can almost guarantee you would have had full blown UE22 error and it would stay on every time you had powered it up. 

Based on all compiled reports here all you need to do is power it on and just leave it on till UE22 error shows up. However, I would suggest that you just hook up 2 speakers and play music on a loop or radio at low volume 24/7 till the error code show up, then take a picture.

Trying different hook ups will not speed up or slow down the UE22 Error "Death Clock" It's going to eventually happen. I can guarantee it.

All the best.


----------



## joe01880

Hello,
I've been a member of AVS for quite sometime even if not a frequent poster. I bought my VSX 60 the end of model year from Best Buy Magnolia for a ridiculously low price of $241. brand new in Box, right place right time. My 60 has been acting funny the last several weeks. The display reading PCM regardless of the the mode being used and lately the surround sound effect being negligible from what it once was which was outstanding far out performing my previous AV receiver a Yamaha RX-V 667.
Two days ago i decided to re-run MCACC, it didn't run correctly only showing a single rear speaker setting up a 6.1 (ONE) system, I have for years used a 7.2 system with TWO back surround speakers, 2 side surround speakers of course two fronts, 1 center and also TWO Klipsch 12" subwoofers. I re-ran MCACC again this time it set all 7 speakers and both subwoofers, the surround sounded better then it did but now its displaying the UE22 error this thread talks about. I will be contacting Onkyo shortly after the completion of this post and i go get the required pictures talked about for a fix and or trade, I'll let y'all know how things turn out, thanks for this thread everyone!

Joe

*UPDATE

*After much searching and finally finding the reciept for my VSX 60 stashed away in a specials folder inside one of my email accounts i found my receipt along with my extended Best Buy warranty that was longer than i remembered and doesn't expire until 6/17/17. I'm now off to pack up my VSX 60 ( I still have the original packing and box) and return it with its receipt to BB to see what they offer me in repair/replace options. If it is a VSXLX101 or VSXLX301 i may attempt to resell it at a really good price, I'll offer it to y'all first if i go that route. If they offer me a SCLX501 i'll be keeping that puppy and maybe see what they will do on letting me pay a few bucks to upgrade it to the SCLX701 or 801. Opportunity may be knocking here for a chance to upgrade outside of my price range. 
While searching for things Pioneer this afternoon i found a SC91 for $549 so i snagged that with a 3 year extended warranty and shipping for 608 delivered. I'll simply cancel that order depending on how a make out at BB, I F-ing hate dealing with BB d**k squad but we'll see what i see. 
_I'll update the update later

_*Final Entry *_4/14/17_

As expected i left Worst Buy disappointed but not entirely. I'm sure we have all heard it "if you get the extended warranty and it goes bad just bring it back and we'll give you a new one or the newest model like it if its been discontinued". Don't you believe that line of B/S one second! I have always purchase the extended warranty and with the exception of a Samsung Galaxy S4 that Best Buy _BRICKED_ i have *NEVER *used it. This time, with my VSX-60 still clearly showing up _under warranty_ *in their *system they refused to replace it with a new one or year equivalent of. I had purchased a brand new still in a sealed box 2012 Pioneer Elite VSX-60 that had been forgotten 
(probably stashed by an employee who's career didn't last long enough for him to steal and or buy it) on a shelf and i was lucky enough to catch a guy on a good day who found it in their system and tracked it down for me for the ridiculous price of $241. I still have the receipt to prove it, purchase date 6/17/13 providing i bought the extended warranty with it which for FOUR years was $39. Worst Buy wanted to send my VSX-60 back to Pioneer for repair. When i casually inquired the "Geeks" at Geek Squad argued that Pioneer had not been purchased by Onkyo. This is why i hate dealing with Best Buy so dang much, i guess i am a bigger Geek then their Geeks that get paid to be geeks although i bet (*hope*) not much..
After going back and forth for quite some time arguing _EVERY_ Worst Buy employee in _EVERY _store through out the lower 48 (i travel a lot) push the dang extended warranty on you with the same promise of "if it's defective or fails just bring it back and we'll give you a new one or replace it with one just like it" we came to an agreement i can live with but i am still writing BB corporate the BBB and the Attorney Generals office of this _*Bait and Switch*_ tactic.
BB gave me a BB gift card for the original purchase price of $241 and some change. Since there is no way i can replace the VSX-60 for that amount I was still not at all a happy camper so they gave me free of charge an open box Samsung K8500/ZA 4K Blu-Ray player. I had already ordered the Elite SC91 online and am waiting for it anyway so im thinking i could have done worse, I'm also thinking tho i should have gone thru Onkyo/Pioneer as this thread suggested and i may have done at least a new AV receiver out of it.. but im telling myself to be happy with the $241 and what once was a $300 BRP.
One last thing, I apologize to any Yamaha RX-V667 fans out there from earlier in my saga insinuating it didn't sound so hot, BOY was i wrong. I have it fired back up until the 91 gets here at least, that bad boy sings and i do mean pretty!
Thanks for reading!!

joe01880... OUT


----------



## ndome

Here is my story:

1. Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX-926-K 
2. Purchase date: Dec 2011 
3. Build date (MFD: month & year): Sep 2011
4. Receiver positioning/placement statement: on shelf with good ventilation, nothing else near it 
5. Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: high usage every day
6. Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: When first started to get UE22 it was intermittent at start-up and receiver gave a loud feedback sound for a few seconds (it was very loud and scared the **** out of me on more than one occasion). As time went on it got more frequent with the sound also cutting out for a minute or so, but it always occurred at start-up and after a few minutes would return to normal operation.

About a month ago i sent the email with pictures to the "parts at us.onkyo.com" address. A few days later I received a response saying that I was approved for a one time repair with no questions asked (no options for exchanging for a different receiver). Next day I took it into a local authorized repair shop in Winnipeg. The guy working there was very friendly and knowledgeable about this problem, he had seen it numerous times before. A little over a week later it was repaired and ready for pickup. I was told that Pioneer provided a replacement board that was refurbished with a new chip (the chip actually has a small sticker on it that says "NEW"). Now it works like a charm and I am a happy camper again. 

Kudos to the repair shop (MM Electronics) for the great service, and to Pioneer/Onkyo for recognizing the issue and fixing it.


----------



## untouchableno1

Hi Newbie here with the dreaded UE22 error. I am based in the UK and am interested in other UK members who have had success with Pioneer UK/Europe in sorting the problem out. I know *randomrat* has had mixed success but at least he got off the ground. *randomrat *- if you are listening....How did you do this ie make them see sense ?? I have gone round in circles with no joy from Pioneer (out of warranty etc). Then I approached TI direct for the defective chips - only available to special order (not joe public).


*Pioneer receiver model/number - Pioneer SC LX 85
*
*Purchase date - May 2012
*
*Build date (MFD: month & year)* - Jan 2012
*Receiver positioning/placement statement - Open rack, nothing above, well ventilated.
*
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up - High (mix of tv and blu ray)
*
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. UE22 appeared intermittently with no impact on sound for about 1 month. Now is constant (for 2 months) with delays in sound after power up - anything upto 10 minutes. Does not always recognise the audio ie DTS master audio etc. 
*
*Its only a matter of time before it dies and I will not commit the same level of money to Pioneer as their customer service is poor here in the UK compared to USA. If it costs 500.00 pounds to rectify the board, I'd rather buy a mid range receiver from another brand for the money.*


----------



## Edllguy

drsaxman said:


> Would someone be so kind as to send me a photo of a vsx-1121 with the ue22 error? I just need a picture of the front of the receiver with the model number and ue22 message.
> I've been on this thread for quite some time. I followed the instructions to get Onkyo's attention, however, my receiver has been on the shelf in the basement for the last year. When I plugged it in to get the error, UE22 never came up, however there is absolutely no sound whatsoever. Apparently letting it sit so long unplugged actually made the issue worse.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.


Hello drsaxman,

If you just plug it in the outlet and left it on it will eventually show UE22 error. I would suggest that you try that first. It will happen as I posted to another affected owner in this thread.

I feel that to keep this thread in "good standing" with Onkyo/Pioneer that pictures taken of UE22 Error should only be by the affected owner and not another affected owner. We need to ensure that Onkyo/Pioneer will continue with this program and not discontinue it due to issues of transparency and honesty.

Thanks


----------



## nrs111

Edllguy said:


> Hello drsaxman,
> 
> If you just plug it in the outlet and left it on it will eventually show UE22 error. I would suggest that you try that first. It will happen as I posted to another affected owner in this thread.
> 
> I feel that to keep this thread in "good standing" with Onkyo/Pioneer that pictures taken of UE22 Error should only be by the affected owner and not another affected owner. We need to ensure that Onkyo/Pioneer will continue with this program and not discontinue it due to issues of transparency and honesty.
> 
> Thanks


I was having the same issue. Mine died over 12 months ago. When I heard about this program I plugged my AVR in an outlet and left it on for a couple of days but no error message. Today I thought maybe I had to run something through it to generate the message so I hooked up a DVD player and speaker. No sound being produced but still no message. How long should I give it?


----------



## Edllguy

nrs111 said:


> I was having the same issue. Mine died over 12 months ago. When I heard about this program I plugged my AVR in an outlet and left it on for a couple of days but no error message. Today I thought maybe I had to run something through it to generate the message so I hooked up a DVD player and speaker. No sound being produced but still no message. How long should I give it?


Hello nrs111,

First I would try to reset your receiver, use the search function for this thread for instructions, continue to leave on, maybe you can try the radio or your DVD player and speaker (anything that will toggle a signal of some sort).

You would need to reproduce UE22 Error on the display to genuinely confirm that you qualify for the program. 

What is the model of your receiver?


----------



## nrs111

Hi Edllguy,

Thanks for the information. I'll try the reset and hopefully I can regenerate the error message.

I have a Pioneer 1222, MFD April 2012. Got my UE22 on 2/12/16.


----------



## mike808

*VSX1121K - Fix or VSX-90*

Have a Pioneer VSX-1121-K from March 2012, manufactured October 2011. Followed instructions from top thread, Bryan replied with the "send in pictures of the receipt, the serial/mfr date, and the unit displaying the UE22 error" instructions. I replied and sent them in. The reply address was pioneeradmin at pioneerhomeusa.com. After about a week, I resent the email to parts at pioneerhomeusa.com (thinking it might be an equivalent to parts at us.onkyo.com). Neither bounced, and the next day (maybe just me jumping the gun a bit), Bryan replied again with this offer:



> Hello,
> 
> We appreciate your patience and would like to inform you that, the unit has been submitted and approved. The options for your unit are the following:
> First option would be getting a one-time repair on your unit; however when doing the repair you will only get a 90 day warranty. If in case anything happens, within that period, you can call us and we will handle the matter. Anything after 90 days, you will need to get it to an authorized service center at *YOUR* cost.
> 
> Second option would be trading in your unit in for these available units at these discounted prices, *VSX-80 $199.00USD or*
> *VSX-90 $239.00USD. *Also the trade in units are refurbished and come with a 90 day warranty. Please let me know how you would like to proceed and I will submit your order.
> 
> ****Once your request has been submitted, there is no way to change that order. It’s a one-time only so please choose wisely.****​ **Box and label will be supplied for either option.**​ Warm Regards,
> 
> Brian J. Ascanoa
> Parts and Service
> Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer, Elite
> Office: 201-785-2635 | Fax: 201-934-7823
> Brian.Ascanoa at us.onkyo.com


Any advice? I'm looking at the VSX-90. It gives me 4K, and a model that was manufactured some 4 years after my VSX-1121-K. I really only use the vTuner internet radio and the A/V HDMI source switching to drive a far more simple 2.1 + sub setup. My content is all streaming or OTA. The warranty for any of the choices are 90 days, so that's not a deciding factor.

Is moving to a more current (also now retired) VSX-90 Elite unit from 2015 that's also a refurb (just like mine would be) to get 4K, HDCP 2.2, and not much else worth the $239? It's a $40 difference with the VSX-80, so I'd rather get the better unit between the 80 and the 90. I'm wired to the unit, so the wifi isn't an issue/benefit for me. One thing that is better, is that my current VSX-1121-K is a little tight in the console, height and depth. These newer units are smaller, so the extra half-inch or so I'd get are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## mike808

Total props to Bryan at Onkyo for absolutely stellar customer service to all of us on this thread that are getting our units fixed.
Kudos to Pioneer/Onkyo management for standing behind their products. That's rare, and a big part of why they're getting my money. Again.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello Mike,

IMO the free fix is the best deal. But that decision rests with you and your setup needs. 

Also consider the refurbished units that cost $$$ do not have the latest technology so consider these variables before making your final decision.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

For recent affected owners please see below:

Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

*
Pioneer receiver model/number
Build date (MFD: month & year),
Purchase date
UE22 Error display date
Receiver positioning/placement statement
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.
*


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates in general or feedback from members who had their UE-22 Error receiver fixed?


Thanks


----------



## Jeff Morrissette

Pioneer elite upscaling looks identical if not better than Dolby vision on non Dolby source? Is this a qdeo chip thing??? Does that make sense? Does this mean that with the right upscaling we don't need Dolby vision for the right look? Or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Edllguy

^^^
Hello Jeff, this thread is for UE22-Error issue on Pioneer receivers. Perhaps the answer to your question would be found in creating a new thread with your question or in a upscaling or Dolby Vision thread.

All the best.


----------



## Jeff Morrissette

Edllguy said:


> ^^^
> Hello Jeff, this thread is for UE22-Error issue on Pioneer receivers. Perhaps the answer to your question would be found in creating a new thread with your question or in a upscaling or Dolby Vision thread.
> 
> All the best.


ugh sorry i did it on my phone and hit the wrong thread


----------



## mike808

Edllguy said:


> IMO the free fix is the best deal. But that decision rests with you and your setup needs.
> Also consider the refurbished units that cost $$$ do not have the latest technology so consider these variables before making your final decision.


The refurb "upgrades" don't have the latest technology, but neither does my even older VSX-1121-K. 

I went with the VSX-90, which is part of their Elite line, and considering the 1121 was the last (or next to last) models NOT in the Elite line that shared the same main board and transformers before they made a clear quality/price/distribution split between their Pioneer regular and Elite lines, that's more than a fair upgrade path. That's why the regular VSX (non-Elite) units got a lot lighter and skimpier on the advanced features to make them more of a value line and the Elite more of an enthusiast/high(er)-end line.

So, the box arrived, and they even included a roll of tape to tape the box back up with, pre-printed label, shape-formed foam inserts to protect the unit, and an instructions sheet. I'm wondering if I need to send back the power cord, remote, and the MCACC microphone? I don't remember if it came with the 300 ohm FM antenna dongle or that was mine to start with. I've already sealed the box, so does anyone know if Pioneer wants the accessories back with the unit? I'm not asking for my unit to be refurbed, but getting an upgrade, so that unit will come with its stuff, and my unit won't have it (unless I reopen the box and re-pack them, seal, and ship).

More kudos to Pioneer. Pretty flawlessly executed RMA process.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello Mike, when you get your VSX-90 and get it hooked up let us know how things are going.

I had hoped we would get more thread responses when owners received their refurbished or repaired receivers back but I guess they are enjoying their systems so much they have forgotten about this thread.


----------



## mike808

Update: 04/18 after I shipped back my VSX1121K, I got acceptance email below:


> This is an automated email to inform you that your VSX-1121-K
> has been received and has been approved for trade in.
> To order your replacement unit please go to:
> https://shop.pioneerhomeusa.com/tradein
> and enter the following code:
> [REDACTED]24-byte hex token[REDACTED]
> along with your Service Request Number.
> After you enter the code and request number, an order will be created for you.
> To complete the trade in, enter a valid credit card with your billing and ship-to information, then submit.
> You will receive an order confirmation email for your replacement unit after submitting.
> 
> Thank you,
> Pioneer Home Entertainment Support


The link takes you to a simple form where you paste in the above token and your RMA ticket number (R#....). It then takes you to a prefilled order form with your information and the item you've selected (if you chose the trade-in option), where you pay and then it displays your purchase receipt.

Super easy, if you ask me. At this point, it is just waiting until they ship it out. Yay.


----------



## Chris Ruhl

mike808 said:


> ..... I'm wondering if I need to send back the power cord, remote, and the MCACC microphone? I don't remember if it came with the 300 ohm FM antenna dongle or that was mine to start with. I've already sealed the box, so does anyone know if Pioneer wants the accessories back with the unit? I'm not asking for my unit to be refurbed, but getting an upgrade, so that unit will come with its stuff, and my unit won't have it (unless I reopen the box and re-pack them, seal, and ship).
> 
> More kudos to Pioneer. Pretty flawlessly executed RMA process.




Mike, 

Did you ever find out the answer to this? Wondering if you need to send back remote and MCACC microphone? 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## drfgtown

Chris Ruhl said:


> Mike,
> 
> Did you ever find out the answer to this? Wondering if you need to send back remote and MCACC microphone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


Don't know about the microphone, but I specifically asked Brian about the remote (b/c the instructions only said to include the power cord, but didn't mention the remote). He said not to worry about the remote, it wasn't required. 

BTW, I went w/ the VSX-90; no regrets here. drf


----------



## mike808

Well, the VSX-90 arrived this week, so it's getting hooked up over the holiday weekend. No regrets. It was great news that the VSX-90 is smaller than the VSX-1121-K. I no longer have to tear down my entertainment center down to the frame, lower the unit into the bottom, and then rebuild it (sealing it in, effectively). There is a border metal frame support for each "shelf" that slides down over the four corner posts, screws into the posts, and then the shelf mounts to that frame/rail. The problem was that the shelf height was about an inch bigger than the VSX-1121-K, but the frame is about an inch and a half. Ouch. Couldn't slide the receiver into the cavity. Had to tear down the entertainment center.

The VSX-90? It's a little less tall, and _barely_ slides in. Woohoo! So, I'm rebulding the entertainment center (I left it deconstructed while I waited for the replacement, just in case, so I didn't have to teardown/rebuild it again), and then slide this puppy right in. Very happy. And the VSX will handle my 4K whenever I get around to replacing my current 60in HDTV.

Thanks to everyone here and to Onkyo/Pioneer warranty support. Super satisfied customer here. I'll post again when I get it hooked up.

I did not unseal the box and put the remote, power cord (yeah, I forgot), and MCACC calibration microphone, antenna loop, manuals or anything else I still had back into it. Good news is that they accepted it, approved it, and I've got the VSX-90 in my hands. It was well packed, just like the foam inserts they sent when I shipped back my VSX-1121-K. The accessories were packed in a separate clear plastic bag, and everything was in there, just like a new unit. A new remote (it is slightly different than the VSX-1121-K remote), calibration microphone, 2x AA batteries, power cord, an FM dipole/loop antenna (no connector) and an AM single-pole antenna wire (75ohm tv/cable connector). The last two were unexpected.

Since I already have the other stuff, I plan to reach out to Brian at Onkyo/Pioneer Home USA support and see if they would like me to send them the goodie bag back intact, except for swapping out the remotes. Everything else is completely interchangeable with the items I already had. I'll use the box the VSX-90 came in too, so they can re-use any/all of it if they want. A power cord is a power cord, after all. I try not to feed the disposable consumerism beast where I can. And I certainly don't have any use for the "extras" now.

Overall, it took about two months, from start to finish, I think. I wasn't in a hurry, and everything moved along in the process exactly as was explained an expected.


----------



## ThatGuy543210

*UE22 Error wont appear*

Hi guys, I was happy to find this forum and know that I am not alone.

I had the UE22 error appear on my SC-1527 a few months back... I tried the reset adn the code dissapeared but i had no sound anymore. I put it away, not having money for repairs and gave up. Today i found this forum and decided to give it a go again. I turned it on and there was no error code but still no sound. I reset it again and then when i tried to update the unit, the software update failed time and time again. No sound but still no error code. I see you guys said you need ot have the code appear in order to be eligible for the out of warranty free repair related to this error. Did anyone find out how long you haev to leave it on or if there is some other way to make the error code appear so I can take a picture??

Thanks guys for all your time and efforts


----------



## Full Throttle Taylor

Well I must say pioneer came though for me cost me $200 shipping to fix my ue22 error problem been about a month put a small fan blowing cold air on it so far so good hoping it last because they said it a one time deal to fix


----------



## Edllguy

ThatGuy543210 said:


> Hi guys, I was happy to find this forum and know that I am not alone.
> 
> I had the UE22 error appear on my SC-1527 a few months back... I tried the reset adn the code dissapeared but i had no sound anymore. I put it away, not having money for repairs and gave up. Today i found this forum and decided to give it a go again. I turned it on and there was no error code but still no sound. I reset it again and then when i tried to update the unit, the software update failed time and time again. No sound but still no error code. I see you guys said you need ot have the code appear in order to be eligible for the out of warranty free repair related to this error. Did anyone find out how long you haev to leave it on or if there is some other way to make the error code appear so I can take a picture??
> 
> Thanks guys for all your time and efforts


Hello "ThatGuy543210",

Welcome to AVS forum. You are correct that you need to reproduce the UE-22 Error code to be eligible for the out of warranty free repair program. I also noticed that you have a Future Shop Pioneer model so you must be from Canada.

The best way I can describe what is happening based on reports of previous failures is that your receiver is in the early to mid stage of UE-22 Error code failure just before full blown failure. It happens with every affected receiver. It will never suddenly fail but through a series of close successive events before UE-22 error is permanent.

I would suggest you first try passing through your SC-1527 a radio signal or try MCACC with calibration mic. Try to toggle any type of signal through the receiver no matter how insignificant it may seem. 

Another option is to just leave it plugged into the wall and powered on until the error code shows up. 

This may take time so be patient. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Nick_WI

Happy to report it's been a few months since the free repair and all is still working well. Very pleased with the outcome as it's restored my faith in Pioneer/Onkyo, and it allowed me to buy speakers instead of a new receiver 😝


----------



## Edllguy

I would like to suggest to anyone who is experiencing the "early stages" of UE-22 Error failure to let it go through all of its successive stages and let it completely fail to the point every time you turn it on it will display UE-22 Error.

Do not disrupt the early failure process by shutting down or unplugging and putting your unit in storage. 

Let it run its full course to complete failure.


----------



## ThatGuy543210

Edllguy said:


> I would like to suggest to anyone who is experiencing the "early stages" of UE-22 Error failure to let it go through all of its successive stages and let it completely fail to the point every time you turn it on it will display UE-22 Error.
> 
> Do not disrupt the early failure process by shutting down or unplugging and putting your unit in storage.
> 
> Let it run its full course to complete failure.


Wow This forum is amazing. Thanksgiving for the quick answers guys!! So basically even though I have absolutely zero sound this is considered the beginning stages of the failure? And if I leave it on long enough the ue22 will be displayed again eventually?o will try that and in the meantime every time I'm. Ores I'll sit in front of it and push some buttons hoping to get the error to pop up.

Once it does I need to contact pioneer customer service I assume? I went online and there were so many different numbers I'm not sure which one to call. I'll go by process of elimination unless someone here from Canada knows the right number to call? 

Thanks again and have a great day guys and gals


----------



## Edllguy

ThatGuy543210 said:


> Wow This forum is amazing. Thanksgiving for the quick answers guys!! So basically even though I have absolutely zero sound this is considered the beginning stages of the failure? And if I leave it on long enough the ue22 will be displayed again eventually?o will try that and in the meantime every time I'm. Ores I'll sit in front of it and push some buttons hoping to get the error to pop up.
> 
> Once it does I need to contact pioneer customer service I assume? I went online and there were so many different numbers I'm not sure which one to call. I'll go by process of elimination unless someone here from Canada knows the right number to call?
> 
> Thanks again and have a great day guys and gals


When you are able to replicate the UE22-Error, take a picture quickly, and follow the instructions very carefully in post#1 of this thread under "Onkyo/Pioneers New Program"-Step 1, Step 2 etc. 

The process is the same for affected Pioneer owners in both the United States and Canada. Also, the email form provided on Onkyo's support page is good for Canadians and Americans. There is no special email for Canadians. Onkyo's support page/email form has step by step instructions of how to fill in the form to start your claim. 

The only difference between Canada and the United States for the "new program" is that both Canadian and American affected owners are being offered the one time free repair, however, in the United States they are also being offered refurbished receiver units at a reduced price in place of the free repair as a second option. Different economies of scale involved here and also Canada is a smaller market. IMO...the free repair is the best deal. Hope all goes well and report back here with the outcome. It would be very helpful for the Canadians.

All the best.


----------



## deuce1973

Hello, I found this thread by doing a google search about the "UE22" error code. My receiver just got this error and I want to THANK EVERYONE that has contributed to this thread to document all of the issues and how to resolve them. Here are the details.

Pioneer receiver model/number - Pioneer Elite SC-67
Build date (MFD: month & year), - November 2012
Purchase date - December 2012
UE22 Error display date - May 17, 2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up - High usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.

On May 17, 2017 when I turned on my receiver the UE22 message started flashing. It has not stopped flashing. Over time since this issue it has taken the receiver more time to output sound/warm up. 

Via the instructions in this thread I began the process of contacting Onkyo via their Support webform on May 21 and again on May 22. I got no reply so on May 23rd I used the Parts (@) Onkyo.us email address given in this thread and included the 3 attachments of the UE22 error code showing on my receiver, my proof of purchase from an authorized dealer and the back of the receiver with serial number. I got a response from "Brian Ascanoa" of Onkyo the next day, May 24th that approved my unit for repair. 

Onkyo sent a box with packing foam and tape and shipping PAID. Very professional! I have sent them my receiver today, June 6th. I was told the repair will take 7-10 days after the receiver arrives to them.

I will report back when the receiver is returned to me.

Thanks again to everyone for providing all of the step by step information and process. The Onkyo Email Address and the tip about the 3 photos I felt was crucial information.

Thank you
-Chris


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates from owners?


----------



## ThatGuy543210

Still waiting to hear back after emailing them... been 6 business days.. hopefully not much longer.. sent emails thursday, friday, and today but still nothing


----------



## deuce1973

ThatGuy543210 said:


> Still waiting to hear back after emailing them... been 6 business days.. hopefully not much longer.. sent emails thursday, friday, and today but still nothing


Did you include the photos in your email? I included the 3 photos in my initial email and perhaps that helped get their attention.


----------



## ThatGuy543210

I have pictures of the back and the orignal proof of purchase but not of the UE22 error because it wont display it. the tech at pioneer told me it didn't matter because the problem is common enough that they will know the symptoms fit the bill. I hope hes right ...


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Let us know the outcome. It would be interesting how your situation turns out. When your claim comes full circle and you have a working unit (in your actual set up in home) it would be great to summarize briefly for us your experience. 

Thanks


----------



## deuce1973

Just got notification from FexEx that my receiver is on its way home, scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. I'll try to get everything set up that day and report back.


----------



## ThatGuy543210

Edllguy said:


> ^^^Let us know the outcome. It would be interesting how your situation turns out. When your claim comes full circle and you have a working unit (in your actual set up in home) it would be great to summarize briefly for us your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Got an answer from Adam at Onkyo. He was a stand up guy and told me not to worry about pictures of the UE22 error. He said sometimes it dissapears but the problem remains, no big deal. 

Sent me a code for a repair and now I have to bring it to the closest authorized repair shop (probably next week) and Ill let you know how it goes from there but I have to say smooth sailing so far.

Thanks to all of you who gave us a place to get the info i needed for this issue fix.


----------



## Edllguy

ThatGuy543210 said:


> Got an answer from Adam at Onkyo. He was a stand up guy and told me not to worry about pictures of the UE22 error. He said sometimes it dissapears but the problem remains, no big deal.
> 
> Sent me a code for a repair and now I have to bring it to the closest authorized repair shop (probably next week) and Ill let you know how it goes from there but I have to say smooth sailing so far.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who gave us a place to get the info i needed for this issue fix.


Sent you a PM


----------



## deuce1973

deuce1973 said:


> Just got notification from FexEx that my receiver is on its way home, scheduled to arrive next Tuesday. I'll try to get everything set up that day and report back.


I got my receiver on Tuesday and set it up and it is working perfectly! Packaging was excellent too. 

I have to say, the entire "process" was VERY professional from Onkyo. How they took care of me as a customer will be remembered. Great job guys.

Thanks to everyone for this thread on AVS Forum. Without it, I would have been in big trouble. Love this place! Cheers to you guys!


----------



## Ronster267

I would like to thank the forum for creating this thread. I would also like to give a shout out to Brian Ascanoa at Onkyo. I followed the instructions and received a reply within a couple days. I was approved for the program which is awesome! It took several weeks for me to receive the shipping materials, but I am cool with that because I assume it's a mechanism to control workflow. The box contains detailed instructions and EVERYTHING needed to ship your receiver even a roll of tape. I am so impressed that a product that came with a 1 year warranty is being repaired at no cost to me. I am so happy with the superior customer service that I just ponied up for an Onkyo TX-RZ 810. I plan on using my Pioneer in my downstairs setup when I get it back. Problems happen... It is how they are handled that makes the crucial difference!


----------



## Edllguy

I would like to put out a request for those that are in the process of having their Pioneer receivers' repaired for this defect if they could ask their Onkyo representatives and/or repair centres the following question.

Has Onkyo/Pioneer set an end date for this "new program" resulting from defective DSP chips from Texas Instruments that were used in Pioneer receivers manufactured in 2011 and 2012? 

For example, I copied this from another thread relating to defective Onkyo receiver units.

*Onkyo acknowledges failed units and extending warranties until 2018
Onkyo USA Support Information

08/19/2014 Loss of Audio/Network Connection Customer Care Program

As part of our commitment to quality and customer service we have determined that a limited number of Onkyo Brand receivers manufactured between 2009 and 2012 may experience loss of audio or loss of network connection. This malfunction has been traced back to a defective network chip.*

If we were to use the above timeline example for the Onkyo repair program then our 2011/2012 Pioneer units should be covered for the UE22-Error defect to the end of the year 2020. 

Please report back here on this thread and if the information is confirmed by 2 or 3 different sources then I will update the first post of this thread.

Let's hope they will cover us to the end of 2020 as a minimum.


Thanks


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Because it is not an official announcement, it's better not to ask. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## determinant

I want to shout out a big "Thank you" to Edllguy for starting this thread and providing all the useful information. 

I am from Toronto and following the thread, I was able to get my VSX-52 fixed by ANNAPOLIS ELECTRONICS within a couple of weeks. So far my device works well. However, I heard from my repairer that the warranty will only be for a few months.


----------



## Edllguy

determinant said:


> I want to shout out a big "Thank you" to Edllguy for starting this thread and providing all the useful information.
> 
> I am from Toronto and following the thread, I was able to get my VSX-52 fixed by ANNAPOLIS ELECTRONICS within a couple of weeks. So far my device works well. However, I heard from my repairer that the warranty will only be for a few months.


Hello determinant, 

Welcome to AVS Forum. I'm glad that I could be of help to you and happy that your VSX-52 is fixed. However, it really has been a community effort to finally get the UE22-Error issue resolved. I have worked real hard to have this thread be civil and respectful and it has paid off. Pioneer/Onkyo has won back our respect for their brand and we now have no problems or issues buying their products because they have proven that they will stand behind the principle of customer service.

I would not be concerned that the warranty is only 2 months. Better to have a working Pioneer receiver than a brick that flashes UE22-Error. I'm confident that with the updated DSP chips, you will have a working receiver for many years.

Edit:

Sending you a private email. (The private email is AVS's internal email system. Check "Your Notifications" at the top and click "unread private messages" and you will see my internal email that I sent you. It will prompt/offer you to reply to the sender)

Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

*I want to update the AVS community here, through reliable sources, that early unconfirmed reports is that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering this defect for affected users until the end of 2018. *

I also want to clarify this means they will cover the initial repair and only up to 60 or 90 days (one time repair warranty) after the repair date.

Personally I feel that it should be covered until the end of 2020 (the new program only, not the repair warranty) but I will update this thread as more reports come in. See post #1057 for my rationale. 

Please feel free to send me private internal emails if you have solid information about this.


Thanks


----------



## johnystingray

*Second time around*

Hello from Canada - I purchased a 1527K (SC65) from future shop in April of 2013. In June of 2015 I got my first UE22 notice May 2015 - by late June 2015 the receiver was dead. I had it repaired at a cost of $520.00 and it was back in operation by August 2015. Fast forward to July 2017 and UE22 is back!!! roughly 2 years in both cases.
I plan to try the email to Onkyo route and will post my result.
Pioneer 1527K
Manufacture May 2012
Purchased April 2013
1st UE22 Error June 2015
2nd UE22 Error July 13 2017
On top of a cabinet nothing close to the unit
Medium usage 
First time experience - I spent hours resetting, trying firmware updates, unplugging etc. finally it quit completely
Second time experience intermittent sound for a couple of days then UE22 and no sound


----------



## iblaineman

I have been reading this forum for a long time but not very often . I was really glad to find out about this thread and have had my Pioneer VSX-1125a receiver repaired. Emailing the service center staff was really professional in informative. I took about 2 weeks or so for the repair and return shipping. Did they only replace the DSP chip? Will the replacement chip improve the performance of video or sound? Did the forum help Pioneer/Onkyo determine the cause of the error and therefore replace only the DSP chip instead off the entire ASSY?


----------



## Ronster267

I got my VSX-1121-k back on monday, and due to a busy work schedule I just had a chance to hook it up today. It works perfectly! I am thrilled with the whole experience. I would like to thank the members of the forum for pushing this known issue to get the attention that it deserves.


----------



## Edllguy

iblaineman said:


> I have been reading this forum for a long time but not very often . I was really glad to find out about this thread and have had my Pioneer VSX-1125a receiver repaired. Emailing the service center staff was really professional in informative. I took about 2 weeks or so for the repair and return shipping. Did they only replace the DSP chip? Will the replacement chip improve the performance of video or sound? Did the forum help Pioneer/Onkyo determine the cause of the error and therefore replace only the DSP chip instead off the entire ASSY?


Hello Blaine,

They replaced the main digital board. Identical board but with updated DSP chips. The replacement chip will not improve the performance of video or sound but will ensure that particular component will not fail prematurely which was happening with the defective DSP chips.

I believe that this thread on AVSForum helped determine and confirm the cause of the error. Senior people from Onkyo/Pioneer must have taken notice because of the undeniable reports that the 2011/2012 Pioneer receivers were defective. We had solid proof. 

My only regret is that Pioneer Electronics (before the Onkyo buyout) did not do due diligence to issue a recall to correct this defect. I think they were bleeding financially and they just wanted to unload the company quickly.

On a side note (not related to the defect): We learned on this thread that receivers need air to breath. Please do not suffocate your receiver by depriving it of airflow. Give it plenty of breathing room. Many electronic devices have failed because of the temptation of hiding their electronics in small spaces with no airflow. Let them breath...


Take care.


----------



## Nibis

Thanks Edllguy and everyone who made this thread possible. I started getting the UE22 a couple weeks ago, Googled it and came up with this thread. 


I already decided it was time to upgrade, so I got a good deal on a SC-LX801. Here are the details of the UE22


*VSX-1121-K*
*8/2011*
*1/10/2012*
*1/11/2017*
*Bottom left of entertainment stand, closed glass door, open back*
*High usage, main source of audio for TV, 2 to 8 hours a day*
*Few weeks ago, I noticed popping on start up with sound cutting out, and would go away after a minute. UE22 started about a week after that. Unit never failed to output sound,*

I followed the instructions posted, and they asked me if I wanted to repair my unit, or trade for a refurbed VSX-80 for 199.00. I declined the trade offer, so they will be sending me a box and shipping label.


Again, thanks for the info so I can get this fixed for free, my sunroom needs a good receiver. I'm also enjoying the SC-LX801, always wanted an Elite. Watched Avatar last night, sound was awesome!


----------



## Nibis

Edllguy said:


> On a side note (not related to the defect): We learned on this thread that receivers need air to breath. Please do not suffocate your receiver by depriving it of airflow. Give it plenty of breathing room. Many electronic devices have failed because of the temptation of hiding their electronics in small spaces with no airflow. Let them breath...
> 
> 
> Take care.



Always amazed me that my receiver didn't have a built in fan. Glad my new one does.


----------



## Zablon

I just started getting this error last month about the same time I got a new TV. I thought the issue might have something to do with cables or connection with the TV itself as it appeared also with an audio issue. The audio issue is that when you first turn the receiver and TV on there is no audio. This goes away on it's own in a few minutes most of the time. 

I don't remember when exactly I bought it however...I was thinking sometime early 2011.


*VSX-1121-K
Purchased 10/22/11
Made: May 2011
* *UE Error started : 5/2017*
*Center of mediacenter with 2-3 inches of air flow on top/sides and plenty in back*
*High usage, main source of audio for TV, 2 to 8 hours a day*


----------



## Edllguy

Just want to ask forum members who have had their receivers fixed and are comfortable opening up their receivers.

It would be great to take some pictures of the board (and close ups of the DSP chips) that was replaced and post here in this thread.

Thanks

Edit: If possible (cautiously) take a picture of the the TI DSP chips so that the model number/serial number is clearly identifiable when posted in this thread. I have noticed that sometimes when members take close up pictures of the DSP chips there is a glare from some unknown source that makes it hard to identify the chip model number. This may take some trial and error before it's achieved.


----------



## daveinga

Greetings all and thanks for the thread. My UE22 error popped up last night on my VSX-1123 as we were getting ready to watch GoT on the projector. Grrrrr....

Interesting that my unit was manufactured in March of 2013, which seems to be later than the range (although I have not ready all 1000+ posts)

Sent the info today to Pioneer so will report back later.


----------



## Edllguy

daveinga said:


> Greetings all and thanks for the thread. My UE22 error popped up last night on my VSX-1123 as we were getting ready to watch GoT on the projector. Grrrrr....
> 
> Interesting that my unit was manufactured in March of 2013, which seems to be later than the range (although I have not ready all 1000+ posts)
> 
> Sent the info today to Pioneer so will report back later.


Hello daveinga,

We need more details about the UE22 on your VSX-1123. Was there any other symptoms? Did it go away? Are you still getting sound? 

I just want to mention that what we have learned in the 1000+ posts in this thread is that there is genuine true UE22-Error that falls in line with the VSX-1123 manual (firmware issue) and then there is UE22-Error that is specifically caused by defective TI DSP chips that were installed in all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers made in 2011 and 2012. The root causes between the two are totally different and should not be confused as being similar in any way. With the 2011 and 2012 Pioneer models, when the TI DSP chips fail it causes a failure or chain reaction at startup because the DSP chips cannot communicate to other chipsets at start up when turned on. It is best described as handshake failures at startup on the main digital board. 

I would see what Onkyo/Pioneer's reply is to your formal request before we come to any conclusions about your 2013 model. We also confirmed in this thread that the 2013 Pioneer models have the updated DSP chips that does not have the defect. 

Let us know the outcome of your formal contact with Onkyo/Pioneer.

All the best.


----------



## daveinga

Edllguy said:


> Hello daveinga,
> 
> We need more details about the UE22 on your VSX-1123. Was there any other symptoms? Did it go away? Are you still getting sound?


No other symptoms. We just got back from vacation and had 2 GoT's to catch up on and as we sat down I could see the screen but no sound. Figured it was something with the setup (have 2 STB's + Roku + Bluray + Reciever + HDMI switcher). Finally noticed the flashing error on the receiver.

Pioneer replied asking me to update firmware, which I have not done in over a year since when the Pandora issue first popped up. I had used zone 2 to power Pandora to my deck speakers, so was annoyed when it died. Glad to know there is now a firmware update, but...

...firmware won't load. Tried both network update as well as USB (2x sticks + 2x tries) and got Upgrade Error 1 for all 5 tries. Not sure about network update but USB got to 60% before it crapped out.

Sent note back to Pioneer, awaiting reply.


----------



## Edllguy

Post Deleted.


----------



## Edllguy

daveinga said:


> No other symptoms. We just got back from vacation and had 2 GoT's to catch up on and as we sat down I could see the screen but no sound. Figured it was something with the setup (have 2 STB's + Roku + Bluray + Reciever + HDMI switcher). Finally noticed the flashing error on the receiver.
> 
> Pioneer replied asking me to update firmware, which I have not done in over a year since when the Pandora issue first popped up. I had used zone 2 to power Pandora to my deck speakers, so was annoyed when it died. Glad to know there is now a firmware update, but...
> 
> ...firmware won't load. Tried both network update as well as USB (2x sticks + 2x tries) and got Upgrade Error 1 for all 5 tries. Not sure about network update but USB got to 60% before it crapped out.
> 
> Sent note back to Pioneer, awaiting reply.


Did Pioneer ask you to do a hard reset? When its done it resets everything except the current firmware. What I would suggest is to find the sequence of buttons to reset then do the firmware update. However, I would consult with Pioneer first before doing this.

Some time ago I talked to a former Pioneer Canada employee and he told me sometimes the firmware chip can fail/self corrupt under certain circumstances. Since there is no pattern of failures for the 2013 Pioneer models you should explore with Pioneer tech all of the available solutions over the phone and by email correspondence. 

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Post Deleted.


----------



## Edllguy

*Alert: Please read carefully below.
*
I wanted to suggest to forum members who have had their receivers fixed for UE22-Error to make sure that the newer TI chip revision is on board before you receive it back. Tell them to make sure that the main digital board has the TI DSP chip of the *"D" version*, not the *"B" or "C" version*. You should verbally confirm this with the service centre that you are dealing with. This is very important if you want your receiver to last. Otherwise, your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years approx with the defective TI DSP chipset which are prone to premature degeneration or aging.

There have been reports of some smaller service centres reinstalling the main digital board with the defective DSP chipset "B and C" version. I believe it is isolated to a very small number of servicer centres. Otherwise Onkyo/Pioneer, I feel, is doing a great job of implementing the "new program" for the UE22 Error affected receivers.

Please read the quote from AVS forum member "nulland" post number 848.

"And so I opened the receiver to take a closer look at the main digital board. I checked out the markings and tried to find any traces of soldering around the DSP chips. I noticed that it is not the same board that went out; there are no traces of the repair. Then with a magnifying glass, I focused on the two DSP chips on the mainboard. To my pleasant surprise, the part numbers read D810K013*D*ZKB4! (See photos below) These chips are the "*D" versions*, the updated and bug-free parts that TI recommended as replacements of the D810K013*B*ZKB4 (*"B" Versions*) and D808K013*C*PTP400 (*"C" Versions*) chips that were prone to premature degeneration or aging. 

By replacing the defective chips with the improved versions, it appears that Pioneer/Onkyo has acknowledged that the cause of the UE22 error message is traceable to the DSP chips and the only solution is to replace them. This likewise confirms the information that I posted earlier (#100) about TI's announcements regarding the recall and replacement of the faulty DSPs."


----------



## Nibis

Got my box yesterday, dropped it off to fedex today


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Keep us updated on the outcome.

Thanks


----------



## jk246

First of all, let me state for the record that I have owned 3 Pioneer AV receivers and used to be a fan. I posted much earlier in this same thread regarding the UE22 error in my SC-57 due to faulty Ti DSP chips. After years of nothing from Pioneer, I scrapped it and bought a Denon AVR-X7200WA. This AV receiver model line was originally the AVR-X7200W, and was updated to the -WA to add HDMI 2.0a & HDCP 2.2 by replacing the input board by Denon. I purchased mine after they started manufacturing it with the upgrade already in it. Since I bought it, they have had upgrades to add Dolby Atmos, Auro-3D, DTS:X and Auro 2D/3D (paid upgrade). Denon has further announced that they will have an update to add Dolby Vision to the AVR-X7200WA's HDR(10) capability.

The 'W' was a 2014 model that was updated to the 'WA' model in 2015, and continues to be relevant today in 2017. I bought mine in spring 2016 for the about the same price as the Pioneer SC-57 which only had HDMI 1.4a and far less capabilities. Denon has a clear track record of taking care of their customers and upgrading hardware that wasn't broken, just out of date, and continuing to update their products. Pioneer on the other hand built products with defective components in them and were aware that the components were faulty when they built them, and when those products began to fail and continued to fail, Pioneer told their customers they would replace them with the same faulty components to the tune of 1/4 of the original cost of the receiver. Anything beyond that, they said 'Not our problem', throwing us all under the bus. Truly criminal behavior.

My SC-57 now resides, in pieces, in a landfill in Maryland which is where it belongs and Pioneer gets a well-earned middle finger salute, and meanwhile my Denon AVR-X7200WA now resides in my AV rack, blissfully entertaining me while I await the arrival of the next upgrade which will add Dolby-Vision to it's bag of tricks. All's well that ends well.


----------



## ehb224

*went for the upgrade*

Pioneer VSX-1122K
Manufacture date July 2012
Purchased November 19, 2012
Had HDMI board replaced under warranty January 25, 2013 even though the unit was 2 months out of warranty (making me suspect Pioneer knew there was a problem with the unit back then). Symptom at the time was HDCP error and no video. Was told by authorized repair (that I had to ship the unit to) that an upgraded HDMI board was installed. 

Unit worked until June 30, 2017 when UE22 error appeared on display. Receiver has always been on a shelving unit and open on all sides and top so it received good ventilation. I researched the error and found this column in the forum. I contacted both Pioneer and Onkyo via the web forms on their support website and received an email back from both. Both emails were from Bryan so I followed through with the Onkyo email since the reply was faster. I was asked for the same info in both the Pioneer and Onkyo email replies from Bryan (Proof of purchase, picture of front with model # and UE22 error, and picture of back with serial #) I sent in the requested info on 7/11/17 and received a reply on 7/24/17 that they were sending me a return label and box for the repair. I called Onkyo parts and spoke with Adam to ask why I was not offered an upgrade to a newer unit. He was not sure and was supposed to email me the next day. He did not so I called back. He said that the reason I was not offered an upgrade is that they were out of stock. but if I wanted to wait until units came in I could do that. I asked what my upgrade options were and he said he would call me Monday morning (7/31/17). He never called and I called back about 3:30 that afternoon. He said that the upgrades for me would be be the VSX-1123 (2013 but out of stock for $179) VSX-1124 (2013 but out of stock for $199) or the VSX-1120 (2015 and in stock for $212) I asked about the warranty on the refurbished unit and he said it was 1 year, same as a NEW unit!) I told him I wanted to VSX-1130. I received an email from Pioneer shortly after 4 pm confirming my trade in with instructions to follow once my shipping box and label arrive. 

It took a bit of work and a few phone calls but I was able to get my defective unit upgraded to a 2015 model that supports UHD TV (since I recently upgraded my Westinghouse 42" 1080P monitor to a 65" Samsung Curve UHD). I figure that since the refurb has the same warranty as a new receiver and that it was approx $150 cheaper than buying a refurb VSX-1130K outright it was worth it. Will let you know what happens when I get the unit and hook it up.

Adam did mention that they are understaffed and that someone else has just taken over this program so things are a bit chaotic there right now.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Thank you for sharing that story here. I would have liked more forum members to share their UE22-Error repair/upgrade experience. It will come...

And I'm grateful that the new and merged Onkyo/Pioneer is continuing with the UE22-Error repair program and doing their best with the resources they have. 

IMO Onkyo/Pioneer needs to be thanked for the job that they're doing to help us. Not every company would implement a repair program such as the unique one affected owners are benefitting from now. 

*It just shows strong ethics, leadership and accountability by the new Onkyo/Pioneer owners.*


----------



## Edllguy

I would like to encourage for those that have been affected by UE22-Error to copy and paste, from post#1, the reporting criteria for UE22-Error. After pasting just fill in your response for each line.

This thread is the official record of owners who have been affected by UE22-Error. The more that affected owners report here the better it will help to support the need for the "repair program" to continue.

*Example*:

Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

*Pioneer receiver model/number:* Pioneer Elite SC-57
*Build date (MFD: month & year):* August, 2011
*Purchase date: *December 27, 2011
*UE22 Error display date:* January 1st, 2017
*Receiver positioning/placement statement:* Placed on open stand/shelf with plenty of airflow on all sides.
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:* High, daily use
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:* Sound was cutting in and out to the point that there was no sound. Did a hard reset and tried to update firmware with no success. Shortly thereafter UE22-Error popped up on the display and would not go away.


Thanks


----------



## ehb224

ehb224 said:


> Pioneer VSX-1122K
> Manufacture date July 2012
> Purchased November 19, 2012
> Had HDMI board replaced under warranty January 25, 2013 even though the unit was 2 months out of warranty (making me suspect Pioneer knew there was a problem with the unit back then). Symptom at the time was HDCP error and no video. Was told by authorized repair (that I had to ship the unit to) that an upgraded HDMI board was installed.
> 
> I called Onkyo parts and spoke with Adam to ask why I was not offered an upgrade to a newer unit. He was not sure and was supposed to email me the next day. He did not so I called back. He said that the reason I was not offered an upgrade is that they were out of stock. but if I wanted to wait until units came in I could do that. I asked what my upgrade options were and he said he would call me Monday morning (7/31/17). He never called and I called back about 3:30 that afternoon. He said that the upgrades for me would be be the VSX-1123 (2013 but out of stock for $179) VSX-1124 (2013 but out of stock for $199) or the VSX-1120 (2015 and in stock for $212) I asked about the warranty on the refurbished unit and he said it was 1 year, same as a NEW unit!) I told him I wanted to VSX-1130. I received an email from Pioneer shortly after 4 pm confirming my trade in with instructions to follow once my shipping box and label arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam did mention that they are understaffed and that someone else has just taken over this program so things are a bit chaotic there right now.


UPDATE: Although Adam and one other employee who's name I did not get told me the warranty on the refurbished unit was 1 year, same as new, the email I received on the service trade in program states that it is only 90 days. Not happy about that but it is what it is.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello everyone,

I just want to remind everyone that the new program that Onkyo/Pioneer is offering is for UE-22 Error affected Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers that were manufactured in 2011 and 2012. It does not cover 2013 and later models. If there was a UE22-Error pattern of failures for 2013 and later models than it would be investigated by Onkyo/Pioneer. To date there is no pattern of failures that would justify Onkyo/Pioneer to take action.


----------



## Edllguy

ehb224 said:


> UPDATE: Although Adam and one other employee who's name I did not get told me the warranty on the refurbished unit was 1 year, same as new, the email I received on the service trade in program states that it is only 90 days. Not happy about that but it is what it is.


I believe that the individual you spoke to just made a mistake re 1 year warranty. 3 months is not the best but better to have a solution than none at all.


----------



## ehb224

Edllguy said:


> I believe that the individual you spoke to just made a mistake re 1 year warranty. 3 months is not the best but better to have a solution than nothing at all.


I agree that having a solution is better than none at all but the fact remains is that I was told it was 1 year on two different phone calls by two different employees. Perhaps they need to better train their people since this affects products they sold over a two year manufacturing period.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello everyone,

I would like to clarify something that I should have said much earlier in this thread.

*If anyone opens their Pioneer or Pioneer Elite receivers and you disclose this to Onkyo/Pioneer then you have voided the warranty or your chance of participating in the "new program" being offered by Onkyo/Pioneer to fix the UE22-Error.*

I apologize and take responsibility for not clarifying this earlier. If you do open up your Pioneer receiver you do so at your own risk and accept the consequences of disclosure if you so chose to do so.

I know that it does not seem fair that the former Pioneer put affected owners in this situation when all we are doing is trying to take back the enjoyment of having our receivers properly function. However, it's now Onkyo/Pioneer that we are dealing with and we have to play by the rules if there is any chance of getting approval for after warranty repairs.

I hope I made myself clear on this. I'm just trying to help as many owners as I can with this thread and I can tell you what I have learned here that some people are never satisfied if they cannot get their way. But that's okay, I feel that the purpose of this thread has achieved its purpose and Onkyo/Pioneer is indeed listening.

Take care.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Not just pioneer, if you open anything which is NOT user accessible and sellers/manufacturers know it, your warranty is VOID

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates from AVS members who had their UE22-Error receivers fixed?

Thanks


----------



## Nick_WI

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from AVS members who had their UE22-Error receivers fixed?
> 
> Thanks


5 months today and still going strong. Showing no signs of any issues.


----------



## johnystingray

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from AVS members who had their UE22-Error receivers fixed?
> 
> Thanks


Still waiting to get mine back - Took 2 weeks to get a response from the assigned repair station. Parts ordered should arrive next week then return shipping. I'll report on the result next week I hope. I guess one should not look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Zablon

Just wanted to thank everyone for the detailed information to get this resolved. 

For me it was quick and painless. Complete turn around time from first email to Pioneer (It was Bryan who helped me) and getting my receiver back was roughly 2 weeks. It was MUCH quicker than I expected.

And thanks to Pioneer/Onkyo for even doing this. I was very surprised they were covering this issue. Definitely will play into my next purchase!


----------



## ehb224

Update:
Opted for upgrade.Sent my receiver back last Friday (VSX-1122K).once the shipping box came. Got an email from Pioneer this morning (Thursday) that it was accepted so I paid for the upgrade to the VSX-1130 and opted to pay for 2 day shipping so I can set it up over the weekend. I got a phone call about 20 minutes later that my credit card was rejected. Turns out they had entered my address wrong (even though they had it right) and the card went through when the rep tried it again. I was told to expect delivery of the unit tomorrow by end of day since I ordered it before the cut off time and today is supposed to count as day 1. Got a confirmation email almost immediately after. Turn around time of about a week including shipping is not too bad and the expedited shipping was only about $10 more. Have had no other correspondence or a tracking number which does make me a bit nervous about whether it will arrive tomorrow or not.


----------



## ehb224

ehb224 said:


> Update:
> Opted for upgrade.Sent my receiver back last Friday (VSX-1122K).once the shipping box came. Got an email from Pioneer this morning (Thursday) that it was accepted so I paid for the upgrade to the VSX-1130 and opted to pay for 2 day shipping so I can set it up over the weekend. I got a phone call about 20 minutes later that my credit card was rejected. Turns out they had entered my address wrong (even though they had it right) and the card went through when the rep tried it again. I was told to expect delivery of the unit tomorrow by end of day since I ordered it before the cut off time and today is supposed to count as day 1. Got a confirmation email almost immediately after. Turn around time of about a week including shipping is not too bad and the expedited shipping was only about $10 more. Have had no other correspondence or a tracking number which does make me a bit nervous about whether it will arrive tomorrow or not.


Turns out I was given wrong info once again. I called to check on the order since I have not received the shipping confirmation email that I was told I would get. The shipping is 2 days from the day they ship it out. They have my order but it has not been processed or shipped. I guess I wasted the money on expedited shipping.:frown:


----------



## Ronster267

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from AVS members who had their UE22-Error receivers fixed?
> 
> Thanks


Mine is working perfectly! its only been a little over a month, but I am confident they fixed the problem and that I will get many more years out of my VSX-1121-K.


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> *Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim
> *
> When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4. The "D" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.
> 
> If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("B" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("C" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.


Friendly reminder, quoted from post#2


----------



## ehb224

Final (hopefully) update:
Checked the order status of my upgrade receiver (VSX-1130-K) this morning on the Onkyo website and it still said that order was received but not shipped and no tracking number. Still had not received a shipping notification email. About an hour later Fedex is at my door delivering the receiver! I'm glad I was home to sign for it! I rechecked my email and thenotification that it had been shipped had arrived. I checked the order status on the website again and it now had a tracking number (that, of course showed the unit had been delivered). 

About the warranty on the upgrade, as I said before I was told by Adam in parts in New Jersey that it would have a 1 year warranty and was told the same by someone in tech support. When I got the email about the upgrade it stated it had a 90 day warranty. The box I received today had a LARGE sticker on the outside clearly stating refurbished and 1 year warranty. I called back and spoke first to someone in tech support who had the paper about the upgrade program and he said it lists the models that you can upgrade to and that they carry a 1 year warranty. He said the parts department (whom I originally contacted and where Adam is located) had the final say and he gave me the phone number. I called and the woman I spoke to said that if I had opted for the repair it was a 90 day warranty but since I paid for an upgrade the unit had a 1 year warranty. I certainly hope she is right if the unit needs any repairs. 

I also voiced my complaint about the shipping notification. She took my name and apologized. The problem is the California warehouse does not seem to be keeping up with order process. I WAS supposed to get the unit last Friday with the expedited shipping I paid for (so I could hook it up over the weekend). Now I won't be able to hook it up until this coming weekend and today is Tuesday. 
It wasn't the smoothest process. I hope the new receiver works properly when it is hooked up. If not I will post an update. If all is well I want to say "thank you" for this thread that helped me take care of the UE22 error!



ehb224 said:


> Pioneer VSX-1122K
> Manufacture date July 2012
> Purchased November 19, 2012
> Had HDMI board replaced under warranty January 25, 2013 even though the unit was 2 months out of warranty (making me suspect Pioneer knew there was a problem with the unit back then). Symptom at the time was HDCP error and no video. Was told by authorized repair (that I had to ship the unit to) that an upgraded HDMI board was installed.
> 
> Unit worked until June 30, 2017 when UE22 error appeared on display. Receiver has always been on a shelving unit and open on all sides and top so it received good ventilation. I researched the error and found this column in the forum. I contacted both Pioneer and Onkyo via the web forms on their support website and received an email back from both. Both emails were from Bryan so I followed through with the Onkyo email since the reply was faster. I was asked for the same info in both the Pioneer and Onkyo email replies from Bryan (Proof of purchase, picture of front with model # and UE22 error, and picture of back with serial #) I sent in the requested info on 7/11/17 and received a reply on 7/24/17 that they were sending me a return label and box for the repair. I called Onkyo parts and spoke with Adam to ask why I was not offered an upgrade to a newer unit. He was not sure and was supposed to email me the next day. He did not so I called back. He said that the reason I was not offered an upgrade is that they were out of stock. but if I wanted to wait until units came in I could do that. I asked what my upgrade options were and he said he would call me Monday morning (7/31/17). He never called and I called back about 3:30 that afternoon. He said that the upgrades for me would be be the VSX-1123 (2013 but out of stock for $179) VSX-1124 (2013 but out of stock for $199) or the VSX-1120 (2015 and in stock for $212) I asked about the warranty on the refurbished unit and he said it was 1 year, same as a NEW unit!) I told him I wanted to VSX-1130. I received an email from Pioneer shortly after 4 pm confirming my trade in with instructions to follow once my shipping box and label arrive.
> 
> It took a bit of work and a few phone calls but I was able to get my defective unit upgraded to a 2015 model that supports UHD TV (since I recently upgraded my Westinghouse 42" 1080P monitor to a 65" Samsung Curve UHD). I figure that since the refurb has the same warranty as a new receiver and that it was approx $150 cheaper than buying a refurb VSX-1130K outright it was worth it. Will let you know what happens when I get the unit and hook it up.
> 
> Adam did mention that they are understaffed and that someone else has just taken over this program so things are a bit chaotic there right now.





ehb224 said:


> UPDATE: Although Adam and one other employee who's name I did not get told me the warranty on the refurbished unit was 1 year, same as new, the email I received on the service trade in program states that it is only 90 days. Not happy about that but it is what it is.





ehb224 said:


> Update:
> Opted for upgrade.Sent my receiver back last Friday (VSX-1122K).once the shipping box came. Got an email from Pioneer this morning (Thursday) that it was accepted so I paid for the upgrade to the VSX-1130 and opted to pay for 2 day shipping so I can set it up over the weekend. I got a phone call about 20 minutes later that my credit card was rejected. Turns out they had entered my address wrong (even though they had it right) and the card went through when the rep tried it again. I was told to expect delivery of the unit tomorrow by end of day since I ordered it before the cut off time and today is supposed to count as day 1. Got a confirmation email almost immediately after. Turn around time of about a week including shipping is not too bad and the expedited shipping was only about $10 more. Have had no other correspondence or a tracking number which does make me a bit nervous about whether it will arrive tomorrow or not.





ehb224 said:


> Turns out I was given wrong info once again. I called to check on the order since I have not received the shipping confirmation email that I was told I would get. The shipping is 2 days from the day they ship it out. They have my order but it has not been processed or shipped. I guess I wasted the money on expedited shipping.:frown:


----------



## Stefek

Anh Nguyen said:


> For whoever wants to know, I am the one who did CPU upgrade for Sony VAIO UX from micropctalk forum.


Could you please PM me your contact email? I still have UX that you have upgraded. I need some help with another BGA CPU. I was trying to contact you via micropctalk, but not sure you are still there. Thanks!


----------



## Goride

I just sat down to watch the season finale of Game of Thrones and this UE22 error just popped up on my 1522k. 

So now it looks like I get to deal with all of this. 

However, major kudos to edllguy (and everyone else sharing info in this thread). While I may have to deal with this issue, and I really would have preferred not to, at least the answer and solution to it was very easy to find and understand. That is all thanks to this thread and the information sharing within. Thank you all.


----------



## ehb224

ehb224 said:


> Final (hopefully) update:
> Checked the order status of my upgrade receiver (VSX-1130-K) this morning on the Onkyo website and it still said that order was received but not shipped and no tracking number. Still had not received a shipping notification email. About an hour later Fedex is at my door delivering the receiver! I'm glad I was home to sign for it! I rechecked my email and thenotification that it had been shipped had arrived. I checked the order status on the website again and it now had a tracking number (that, of course showed the unit had been delivered).
> 
> About the warranty on the upgrade, as I said before I was told by Adam in parts in New Jersey that it would have a 1 year warranty and was told the same by someone in tech support. When I got the email about the upgrade it stated it had a 90 day warranty. The box I received today had a LARGE sticker on the outside clearly stating refurbished and 1 year warranty. I called back and spoke first to someone in tech support who had the paper about the upgrade program and he said it lists the models that you can upgrade to and that they carry a 1 year warranty. He said the parts department (whom I originally contacted and where Adam is located) had the final say and he gave me the phone number. I called and the woman I spoke to said that if I had opted for the repair it was a 90 day warranty but since I paid for an upgrade the unit had a 1 year warranty. I certainly hope she is right if the unit needs any repairs.
> 
> I also voiced my complaint about the shipping notification. She took my name and apologized. The problem is the California warehouse does not seem to be keeping up with order process. I WAS supposed to get the unit last Friday with the expedited shipping I paid for (so I could hook it up over the weekend). Now I won't be able to hook it up until this coming weekend and today is Tuesday.
> It wasn't the smoothest process. I hope the new receiver works properly when it is hooked up. If not I will post an update. If all is well I want to say "thank you" for this thread that helped me take care of the UE22 error!


The saga continues! The VSX1130K was defective out of the box. I called yesterday (Monday August 28, 2017) and spoke with Shanice, then someone in tech support, and then Adam who said they would send me a shipping label to return it later that day. That evening when I returned from work I had a shipping label for a DIFFERENT CUSTOMER and an ONKYO TNX646! This was sent to me by the Onkyo Order Dept. Supervisor. I started this process on July 9, 2017 and to date (August 29, 2017) the problem has not been resolved and I still do not have a working Receiver. I called back this morning and spoke again with Shanice. I read her the email with the shipping label I had received and then read my email reply where I basically documented my experience since starting this process. She agreed that my frustration at this point was justified andit was getting a bit ridiculous that I still did not have a working unit almost 2 months after starting this process. She put me on hold and talked to her superior. They are going to upgrade me to a VSX1131K which is one year newer (2016 model) because of all the problems I have had. They are supposed to send the shipping label today and once I get the unit to FEDEX and it is in the system they will ship out the new unit. I hope this is the end of it! One interesting thing that Shanice told me is that my 15 year old Elite VSXD811S that I still have can be traded in for a newer unit. I might look into that once I get this matter resolved to see what I can upgrade that unit to and how much it will cost. (Although, since she was not familiar with that unit and that it is 15 years old I suspect that it might not be upgradable.)

Don't know why things did not go smoothly for me. I hope others do not have to go through what I have been going through. Each time I have had to call I have been on the phone for about an hour or more, including hold times and I have had to call a at least 6 times or more since the process started back in july, in addition to emails.

For those that are starting this process be aware of a few things:
1. Bryan is no longer with the company (Both Adam and Shanice have told me this), you will most likely be dealing with Adam and Shanice. They are both easy to work with.
2. If you opt for the repair the warranty is 90 days, if you opt for the upgrade to a newer refurbished model the warranty is 1 year. (Adam and 2 others in tech support have told me this, even though the email form I had to sign when I returned my original unit stated that the refurbished unit they were sending had a 90 day warranty.)
3. Don't waste money on expedited shipping! IT seems their warehouse can't even send out a shipping notification until AFTER the unit is delivered and do not ship it out on the day you are told it will be shipped.


----------



## VisualSplenda

A slight tangent but I wanted to thank Anh Nguyen here for fixing my UE22 error. I sent my board off, he fixed and returned it in good time and I practically had to force him to accept compensation (he's too generous).

Thank you Anh!


----------



## atroph

Whoa whoa whoa. Is there a return policy for dud units that I missed? I've been watching this thread for quite some time, and unsubscribed from the owners forum since I purchased a new Yamaha unit back in 2012 or 2013 after the pioneer went haywire w/ U22 errors. The pioneer has been sitting on the shelf in the closet since then. I am cleaning out the closet and hit the net to see if I can find a board to repair it for cheap and find this thread. 

Anyone have a quick link before I read through this thread?

Edit: Duh first post has been updated. Will put in a message and see what happens.
Edit 2: Found my receipt on New Egg. MSRP was $549 and I paid $299.
Edit 3: Found my "hello" post in the Yamaha owners forum on 03-04-2015. I got my Pioneer on Christmas 2012 and my Yamaha on Christmas 2014. The Pioneer died mid 2013 IIRC so about 1.5 years of use.
Edit 4: Email sent to Onkyo 8/30/2017 2150 EST. 



atroph said:


> Checking in. New owner of a RX-577. It replaced a failed (only 2 y/o) Pioneer VSX-1021.
> ...


----------



## atroph

atroph said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Is there a return policy for dud units that I missed? I've been watching this thread for quite some time, and unsubscribed from the owners forum since I purchased a new Yamaha unit back in 2012 or 2013 after the pioneer went haywire w/ U22 errors. The pioneer has been sitting on the shelf in the closet since then. I am cleaning out the closet and hit the net to see if I can find a board to repair it for cheap and find this thread.
> 
> Anyone have a quick link before I read through this thread?
> 
> Edit: Duh first post has been updated. Will put in a message and see what happens.
> Edit 2: Found my receipt on New Egg. MSRP was $549 and I paid $299.
> Edit 3: Found my "hello" post in the Yamaha owners forum on 03-04-2015. I got my Pioneer on Christmas 2012 and my Yamaha on Christmas 2014. The Pioneer died mid 2013 IIRC so about 1.5 years of use.
> Edit 4: Email sent to Onkyo 8/30/2017 2150 EST.


Received a response the next morning from tech support with the following:

Hello "ME",

Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. Please send an email to my PARTS department at parts (at) us.onkyo.com, put UE22 in the subject line and include the following information and items:

Model#- 

Serial#- 

Full Name-

Complete Shipping Address-

Phone #- 

A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.

Our Parts Department should be in touch with you within a few business days of you sending this email to discuss what options there are for your unit. If you have not heard from them within 3-4 business days, please call them as a follow up to your email. They can be reached at 201-785-2600 option 4. Please do not call them prior to sending the email and giving them a few days to response.



Regards

"Tech Support Guy"

Sent what they requested and am awaiting directions.


----------



## johnystingray

*Thanks to all - special thanks to edllguy*

Finally got my 1527K receiver back huge thanks to this board with a special thanks to edllguy for your help in achieving a long term resolution to "UE22". 
As noted in my previous post this was my second "UE22" error. The first repair was done using a board with the old and guaranteed to fail chipset  and cost me over $500.00 as Pioneer refused warranty repair at 26 months. Fast forward another 2 years or so and "UE22" is back, but this time the new leadership at Onkyo/Pioneer has provided a *goodwill* warranty repair. The second repair was done using the upgraded board with the "D" series chipset
I always loved the product and now that there is new and principled leadership in place I will remain a loyal Pioneer/Onkyo customer in future upgrades.


----------



## ThatGuy543210

Edllguy said:


> ^^^Let us know the outcome. It would be interesting how your situation turns out. When your claim comes full circle and you have a working unit (in your actual set up in home) it would be great to summarize briefly for us your experience.
> 
> Thanks


Well i finally got my unit back and it works perfectly... After like 8 weeks of waiting i called them and finally got in touch with the repair center after days of trying. they told me they were waiting on the part but then called me the next day to say the unit was ready. my theory is they forgot to call me after fixing it and so for over a month it just sat on a shelf somewhere. anyways at the end of the day, this forum was the launch pad for my adventure and it resulted in a free repair and the saving of my amp. i cannot say how thankful i am to the members of this board.

also cant complain about pioneers customer service... they took care of a problem that technically wasn't under warranty. i appreciate that as well.

thanks guys, i hope others are as lucky as i am.

thanks again guys.


----------



## sharonbose

*Pioneer Elite VSX 70 Not eligible for the free service*

Hi All - I own VSX 70 Pioneer Elite 2013 model ,and I got hit with the UE 22 issue last week . As suggested in the forum I send an email and talked to the Onkyo/Pioneer team about this. Unfortunately the reply I got was my model is not listed in the UE 22 issue free service models and the only option I have is to get mine for a trade in to get a refurbished model with 1 year warranty .

I was asked to choose from a list or receivers they have on their site .


Can I get suggestions on what I should be doing next?

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Edllguy

sharonbose said:


> Hi All - I own VSX 70 Pioneer Elite 2013 model ,and I got hit with the UE 22 issue last week . As suggested in the forum I send an email and talked to the Onkyo/Pioneer team about this. Unfortunately the reply I got was my model is not listed in the UE 22 issue free service models and the only option I have is to get mine for a trade in to get a refurbished model with 1 year warranty .
> 
> I was asked to choose from a list or receivers they have on their site .
> 
> 
> Can I get suggestions on what I should be doing next?
> 
> Thanks
> Sharon


Hi Sharon, 

Welcome to AVS Forum. Sorry to hear about your VSX 70 getting the dreaded UE22-Error. May I ask what the build/manufacturing date is of your unit? This would be located on the back of your receiver.

Thanks

Edit: Can you take a picture of the build date and post it here with your response?


----------



## sharonbose

Thank you for the reply Edllguy .. Manufacturing date of the unit is Mar 2013. I have attached the pic.

Looking forward for your thoughts.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## sharonbose

Hello Edllguy Adding on to the above - I missed your previous post which says 'It does not cover 2013 and later models. If there was a UE22-Error pattern of failures for 2013 and later models than it would be investigated by Onkyo/Pioneer. To date there is no pattern of failures that would justify Onkyo/Pioneer to take action.'
Sorry couldn't catch that before.

If I have no choice but to replace either by trade in($370+) for a recent but not latest receiver or get a new one, I would like to hear expert opinions on a good path forward. 
If I am spending $370 & for a refurbished , I might as well put a little more money in and get a latest one which will give me good quality and features.

Thanks for all the guidence

Sharon


----------



## Edllguy

sharonbose said:


> Hello Edllguy Adding on to the above - I missed your previous post which says 'It does not cover 2013 and later models. If there was a UE22-Error pattern of failures for 2013 and later models than it would be investigated by Onkyo/Pioneer. To date there is no pattern of failures that would justify Onkyo/Pioneer to take action.'
> Sorry couldn't catch that before.
> 
> If I have no choice but to replace either by trade in($370+) for a recent but not latest receiver or get a new one, I would like to hear expert opinions on a good path forward.
> If I am spending $370 & for a refurbished , I might as well put a little more money in and get a latest one which will give me good quality and features.
> 
> Thanks for all the guidence
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon,

I'm going to copy and paste from post #100 , courtesy of AVS Forum Member "nulland" and explain:

"2. These DSP ICs were among those digital signal processor devices that TI subsequently determined to be subject to premature aging and were thus listed in notifications issued by TI in the latter part of 2012. The first of these notifications was issued by TI on 9/20/2012 as PCN#20120919000 C6747/5/3, OMAPL137, & AM17x & DA8xx/DH8xx Device Family Premature Aging Issue. This PCN was a recall of these devices, but TI offered their customers the option to either return or retain existing inventory, depending on the customers' assessment of field risk.* In the same PCN, TI stated that it was implementing a fix to eliminate the issue and that the new material would be available 2Q13.* The part numbers are in Table 4-DA8xx device derivatives."


Your unit is the second VSX-70 Pioneer receiver that I have come across that has the UE22-Error with a build date of March 2013. I have also confirmed that the first VSX-70 unit had the defective DSP chipset D808K013CPTP400. By cross referencing this information and information provided by "nulland" in post #100 I can safely come to the conclusion that Pioneer new about the defective DSP chipset. TI advised them that they should change to their newer revision "D" DSP chipset as soon as possible as stated above. 
Pioneer implemented this change in the 2nd quarter 2013 with production runs starting in April 2013. Unfortunately, Pioneer units made before April 2013 like the VSX-70 line had the unfortunate defective DSP chipset installed in their receiver units. This was changed very quietly by Pioneer with no official recall issued to all previous Pioneer receiver owners that would eventually be affected. Therefore, I believe that there is a small 2013 production run of receivers made by the previous owners of Pioneer that has this problem.

Sharon, based on the above information I would petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have some leniency in your request for help in some capacity to address your VSX-70 failure. The trade in (at cost) that they are offering may not be the best solution for you but at least they are trying to make amends to help you in some way.

The current repair program in place covers only Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers made in 2011 and 2012. To change or modify it to include the March 2013 production runs could be possible but because of the small numbers involved it would be difficult to justify updating the program.

I hope I have been of help to you in giving you the background on what we are dealing with.

Take care.


----------



## sharonbose

Thank you so much Edllguy - Yes your information has thrown in some light to the issue I am facing. Looks like my only option[unless onkyo hears my plead] is to get a new one. I have a 5.2 channel home theater in my tv room with a 12" sub and I have a second zone for my family room[2 speakers] , patio[2 speakers] bedroom [2 speakers] and restroom[2 speakers] . I have plans to add 2 more speakers in my tv room to make it 7.1 . Would you be able to recommend a receiver that would fit my purpose. 
I use the system to watch movies and hear music and I always enjoy quality in what I want to hear at lower decibels and blasts when we have parties.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Edllguy

sharonbose said:


> Thank you so much Edllguy - Yes your information has thrown in some light to the issue I am facing. Looks like my only option[unless onkyo hears my plead] is to get a new one. I have a 5.2 channel home theater in my tv room with a 12" sub and I have a second zone for my family room[2 speakers] , patio[2 speakers] bedroom [2 speakers] and restroom[2 speakers] . I have plans to add 2 more speakers in my tv room to make it 7.1 . Would you be able to recommend a receiver that would fit my purpose.
> I use the system to watch movies and hear music and I always enjoy quality in what I want to hear at lower decibels and blasts when we have parties.
> 
> Thanks
> Sharon


Hi Sharon,

My expertise is not in receiver selection but I know that there are many knowledgeable members here on this thread that could recommend a suitable receiver for your needs. If someone could please chime in for Sharon that would be great.

Sharon, let us know the outcome of your receiver choice and if Onkyo/Pioneer was able to help you to your satisfaction.

Take care.


----------



## jwrabbit

*UK option?*

Do they offer refurbished replacement or repair for UK customers?
I have a lx56 that has just started showing UE22.


----------



## Edllguy

jwrabbit said:


> Do they offer refurbished replacement or repair for UK customers?
> I have a lx56 that has just started showing UE22.


Hello jwrabbit,

From what I have learned the UK does not have a repair or refurbished replacement program in place for UE22-Error affected receiver owners. One member on this forum from the UK once got a one time free goodwill repair for their affected unit, however, it did not turn out well as the unit developed other problems soon after. In general Onkyo/Pioneer UK has not shown any flexibility or willingness to help affected owners. Sad, but true. 

Hopefully someone can petition Onkyo/Pioneer UK/Europe to change their customer service strategy surrounding this defect for affected owners.


----------



## jwrabbit

Edllguy said:


> Hello jwrabbit,
> 
> From what I have learned the UK does not have a repair or refurbished replacement in place for UE22-Error affected receiver owners. One member on this forum from the UK once got a one time free goodwill repair for their affected unit, however, it did not turn out well as the unit developed other problems soon after. In general Onkyo/Pioneer UK has not shown any flexibility or willingness to help affected owners. Sad, but true.
> 
> Hopefully someone can petition Onkyo/Pioneer UK/Europe to change their customer service strategy surrounding this defect for affected owners.


Thank you for the reply - that is disappointing. :frown:


----------



## lsturbointeg

Hey guys help me out here as i was just browsing through the forums and i have the dreaded UE22 failure on my Pioneer 1121 but never got around to replacing it. just been using the TV speakers and from earlier post seemed like everyone was out of luck with getting it fixed. so i've put this off for quite some time and now i'm seeing that Pioneer is actually fixing this error code. i started going back several pages but i'm not sure when this actually happened. can someone do me a favor and chime in and tell me how this works as far as getting this repaired and if Pioneer pays for it or is there special circumstances? i'll go back and keep reading but i'd figure i'd post and see if someone is kind enough to just give me some info...thanks!


----------



## lsturbointeg

Edllguy said:


> Hello jwrabbit,
> 
> From what I have learned the UK does not have a repair or refurbished replacement program in place for UE22-Error affected receiver owners. One member on this forum from the UK once got a one time free goodwill repair for their affected unit, however, it did not turn out well as the unit developed other problems soon after. In general Onkyo/Pioneer UK has not shown any flexibility or willingness to help affected owners. Sad, but true.
> 
> Hopefully someone can petition Onkyo/Pioneer UK/Europe to change their customer service strategy surrounding this defect for affected owners.




hello Edllguy! seems from reading back you're the rep to talk to regarding this UE22 code? what do i need to do. i never opened the unit but i don't know if i can find the purchase receipt as it's been more than 5 years i think? please advise...appreciate it!


----------



## Edllguy

lsturbointeg said:


> hello Edllguy! seems from reading back you're the rep to talk to regarding this UE22 code? what do i need to do. i never opened the unit but i don't know if i can find the purchase receipt as it's been more than 5 years i think? please advise...appreciate it!


Hello Isturbointeg,

First please do not open your unit. Any disclosure to Onkyo/Pioneer that you opened your receiver is game over for any repair program you may benefit from.

You can follow the steps outlined in post #1 where it will tell you what to do step by step. You can try to submit your claim without the receipt but there is a chance your claim may be denied. Therefore, I would suggest you attempt to contact the place you bought it from and ask if they have any copies of your receipt. If it was from Amazon or other internet retailer you can try to dig up emails that proves a transaction took place etc. Onkyo/Pioneer can be flexible in this area but only to a certain point. What that point or threshold is...is open to debate and lies with the decision makers/repair program administrators at Onkyo/Pioneer . 

Your receiver definitely has the dreaded defective TI DSP chipset that causes UE22-Error and it needs to be replaced with the updated DSP chipset to correct this problem.

Let us know the outcome.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> *Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim
> *
> When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4. The "D" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.
> 
> If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("B" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("C" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.


I'm going to repost this once a month as it is important that they do it right the first time.

Thanks


----------



## lsturbointeg

Edllguy said:


> Hello Isturbointeg,
> 
> First please do not open your unit. Any disclosure to Onkyo/Pioneer that you opened your receiver is game over for any repair program you may benefit from.
> 
> You can follow the steps outlined in post [URL="http://www.avsforum.com/forum/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1"]#1 where it will tell you what to do step by step. You can try to submit your claim without the receipt but there is a chance your claim may be denied. Therefore, I would suggest you attempt to contact the place you bought it from and ask if they have any copies of your receipt. If it was from Amazon or other internet retailer you can try to dig up emails that proves a transaction took place etc. Onkyo/Pioneer can be flexible in this area but only to a certain point. What that point or threshold is...is open to debate and lies with the decision makers/repair program administrators at Onkyo/Pioneer .
> 
> Your receiver definitely has the dreaded defective TI DSP chipset that causes UE22-Error and it needs to be replaced with the updated DSP chipset to correct this problem.
> 
> Let us know the outcome.
> 
> All the best.




Thanks Edllguy! i bought the AVR through Newegg.com so i'll reach out to them. hopefully they can help me out! thanks for your help. are you the rep for Pioneer or just helping the members out here?


edit: just got the purchase order receipt from my email back 5 years ago lol! i read Post #1 and who do i send the email to for Pioneer?
*Forum members posting criteria:

* Please state the following:



*Pioneer receiver model/number*
*Build date (MFD: month & year)*,
*Purchase date*
*UE22 Error display date*
*Receiver positioning/placement statement*
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
[/URL]


----------



## Edllguy

_"Thanks Edllguy! i bought the AVR through Newegg.com so i'll reach out to them. hopefully they can help me out! thanks for your help. are you the rep for Pioneer or just helping the members out here?

edit: just got the purchase order receipt from my email back 5 years ago lol! i read Post #1 and who do i send the email to for Pioneer?"
_



Just helping the members out here. I don't work for Pioneer.

Onkyo merged/bought out Pioneer. Therefore, your sending the email to Onkyo as they are the lead. Just follow the step by step instructions and you will be fine. Scroll down post #1 where it states...

*Onkyo/Pioneers New Program

Step by step repair

Step 1
Step 2
etc.*


All the best.


----------



## 190mph

So for Toronto area GTA we will end up bringing the receiver to any of the Authorized Service Centers? I see a word document on the webpage below that can be downloaded for the service partners.


http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Support/Service-Center/Canada+Service+Center+List


----------



## Edllguy

190mph said:


> So for Toronto area GTA we will end up bringing the receiver to any of the Authorized Service Centers? I see a word document on the webpage below that can be downloaded for the service partners.
> 
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.ca/POCEN/Support/Service-Center/Canada+Service+Center+List


Hello 190mph,

Thanks for the finding this information and link for us Canadians.

Once Onkyo approves your claim submission there will be step by step instructions to get your unit serviced.

I haven't dealt with COLTECH ELECTRONICS LTD in hamilton but I have dealt with ANNAPOLIS ELECTRONICS in Oakville twice and they provide really good service.

Keep us updated with your claim.

All the best.


----------



## 190mph

Well called and was told too bad my VSX-1326-K is not covered under the program as this UE22 code is not related to the chipset of the covered units.


This 1326-K is one that was sold throught Future Shop stores I guess as an exclusive and I researched that the VSX-53 that everyone sold is the same crap. Not sure if the VSX-53 is covered as I did not have that handy on the call with the yoyo.


----------



## Wildcat_1

@Edllguy thanks for helping us all out here. Looks like I'm joining this bandwagon now. My VSX-1121 just started showing the UE22 code as well 

My question is, are these covered regardless of when you purchased ? I purchased mine in 2011 for reference. I also wanted to ask what units are being offered at the 'discounted rate' currently and what that actually means, cost that some people are seeing. In other words would you be offered a refurbed 1121 or something newer and if so at what cost ?

Next, with regards to the repair option, is that still taking the 3 weeks or so to turn around ?

Trying to determine whether its worth repairing, purchasing discounted rate (assuming when I go through the process this is all approved of course) or just looking at moving towards a 4K capable receiver at this point.

Thanks all


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Wildcat_1 said:


> @Edllguy thanks for helping us all out here. Looks like I'm joining this bandwagon now. My VSX-1121 just started showing the UE22 code as well
> 
> My question is, are these covered regardless of when you purchased ? I purchased mine in 2011 for reference. I also wanted to ask what units are being offered at the 'discounted rate' currently and what that actually means, cost that some people are seeing. In other words would you be offered a refurbed 1121 or something newer and if so at what cost ?
> 
> Next, with regards to the repair option, is that still taking the 3 weeks or so to turn around ?
> 
> Trying to determine whether its worth repairing, purchasing discounted rate (assuming when I go through the process this is all approved of course) or just looking at moving towards a 4K capable receiver at this point.
> 
> Thanks all


Most defective units were out of warranty for years, so you just need to email Onkyo.
However, they may ask for your proof of purchase. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

190mph said:


> Well called and was told too bad my VSX-1326-K is not covered under the program as this UE22 code is not related to the chipset of the covered units.
> 
> 
> This 1326-K is one that was sold throught Future Shop stores I guess as an exclusive and I researched that the VSX-53 that everyone sold is the same crap. Not sure if the VSX-53 is covered as I did not have that handy on the call with the yoyo.


Can you please state manufacturing/build month and year. It's on the back of your unit.


----------



## tapaza80

What you think about this, seams legite? Would it be fairly easy to change by your self?
aliexpress.com /item /Free-Shipping-1pcs-lots-D830K013DZKB4-D830KO13DZKB4-BGA/32815199912.html


----------



## Anh Nguyen

tapaza80 said:


> What you think about this, seams legite? Would it be fairly easy to change by your self?
> aliexpress.com /item /Free-Shipping-1pcs-lots-D830K013DZKB4-D830KO13DZKB4-BGA/32815199912.html


It won't be easy if you don't have right tools to work with BGA devices. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

190mph said:


> Well called and was told too bad my VSX-1326-K is not covered under the program as this UE22 code is not related to the chipset of the covered units.
> 
> 
> This 1326-K is one that was sold throught Future Shop stores I guess as an exclusive and I researched that the VSX-53 that everyone sold is the same crap. Not sure if the VSX-53 is covered as I did not have that handy on the call with the yoyo.


Your 1326-K unit (2012) was an exclusive Canadian version sold through Future Shop. I'm sure we had another Canadian on this thread that got his UE-22 Error unit fixed through the Onkyo program, however, higher end model than yours but sold only through Future Shop. 

I would suggest you clarify with Onkyo about this. Something is wrong here. I'm leaning towards that the new person handling this repair program has got his information wrong about the qualifying units. They may have gotten mixed up with the American and Canadian models which have only minor differences on some specific models but in general are the same with the same defective DSP chipsets.

The "new program" covers North America. However, the only difference is in Canada we don't qualify for the "refurbished replacement at cost" option, only the free repair, because we are a smaller market. IMO though the free repair is the best option. 

Please investigate this further...

All the best.


----------



## nikkidammit

​Hello,
Many thanks to this forum, especially Edllguy, for providing a wealth of information about this issue & such clear, complete instructions for the resolution. Just adding my info to the pool.

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer Elite VSX-53
Build date (MFD: month & year): October, 2012
Purchase date: December 16, 2012
UE22 Error display date: July 1st, 2017
Receiver positioning/placement: On shelf in audio cabinet with open front. Ample room for airflow on all sides. 
Usage in your set up: High, daily use
Description of experience with the UE22 error & events that led up to eventually failing: Sound cut in & out after several hours of continuous use. Shortly thereafter UE22-Error popped up on the display and it would take several minutes after powering on for sound to work. Eventually the sound went out completely & the error msg went away & never returned. 


Here's my experience with the repair process:
8/9 - requested info on UE22 repair program via contact form from Onkyo website
8/11 - rec'd response from Jared with instructions to send an email to PARTS with my shipping information & pictures of the front & back of the unit clearly showing the model # and serial #. 
Note: No mention of the receipt but I sent a pic of it anyway 
8/21 - called Onkyo parts to follow-up on my email - CSR was pleasant & friendly. She asked for same info as in the email that was sent on the 11th plus some additional info & also answered my question (do I need to send the power cord - No) Entire phone call, including hold time, was around 30 mins
8/24 - rec'd email notification that my packing materials were on the way
8/25 - rec'd packing materials
8/29 - shipped defective unit to Onkyo
9/21 - rec'd email notification that my unit was on its way home 
9/25 (today) - rec'd repaired unit


Overall experience was ok but it took almost a month to get my receiver back. Just now hooked everything up & so far, so good. Was hoping this repair might accidentally improve AirPlay connectivity but no such luck. I do have a couple of questions, though. 


Am I correct in assuming I will need to open the unit to verify the correct DSP chipset was installed or is there another way to retrieve this info? Perhaps through the settings menu or some type of remote code? Osmosis? Telepathy?
Is Ethernet capability integrated into the board that was replaced, in turn causing the MAC address to change? Serial number is the same but the MAC address is different.


To all who have taken the time to share their knowledge & experience - I am forever grateful. This forum is fantastic!


----------



## Edllguy

_"Am I correct in assuming I will need to open the unit to verify the correct DSP chipset was installed or is there another way to retrieve this info? Perhaps through the settings menu or some type of remote code? Osmosis? Telepathy? Is Ethernet capability integrated into the board that was replaced, in turn causing the MAC address to change? Serial number is the same but the MAC address is different."_

Officially Onkyo/Pioneer does like us to open our receivers. It can void any type of warranty or "goodwill repair". However, we do it quietly and discreetly due to the situation affected owners are in. Our breakthrough in diagnosing the defect came as the result of many AVS Forum members here opening up their receivers and through trial and error discovered why our receivers were living short lives and dying.

The only way to verify that you have the correct DSP chipset is to physically open your receiver and match the letters and numbers stated in post#2. You are looking for the "D" series chipset.

The replaced "digital board" is identical to the previous main digital board except for the updated Texas Instruments DSP chipsets. There are 2 of them (very small) on the main board (1 or 2 centimeters in diameter) and will be visible as soon you remove the top cover. You may need a magnifying glass or a high resolution digital camera to correctly identify the chipsets and model number. You will see the TI company logo on top of the 2 separate chips.

There are no performance improvements or spec changes with the updated DSP chipsets. They will perform what they are made for and will not fail. No changes or reconfiguration needed with the updated board.


All the best.


Edit: Thanks for the detailed report in your post nikkidammit. It helps other members who are thinking about the process and what's involved.


----------



## Luke Davis

Hello everyone! I currently have the UE22 error on my Pioneer 1522k. I still have sound working perfectly, though. Sound would be intermittent for a few minutes when I would turn my receiver back on after turning off for the night (assuming it cooled down and chip lost connection?) so I just leave it on now.

Before finding this thread I went through the email process for a repair and received this response:

"Hello, I have submitted your information for the repair on your UE-22 Unit. You will be mailed a box and label to have the unit shipped back to our facility for the repair. Once we receive it, we will repair the UE-22 Issue at no charge to you and ship it back. Please keep in mind that the Repair is free as long as it is just the the UE-22 issue. >>If there is anything else wrong with the unit, There will be additional fees for the repair


----------



## Edllguy

Luke Davis said:


> Hello everyone! I currently have the UE22 error on my Pioneer 1522k. I still have sound working perfectly, though. Sound would be intermittent for a few minutes when I would turn my receiver back on after turning off for the night (assuming it cooled down and chip lost connection?) so I just leave it on now.
> 
> Before finding this thread I went through the email process for a repair and received this response:
> 
> "Hello, I have submitted your information for the repair on your UE-22 Unit. You will be mailed a box and label to have the unit shipped back to our facility for the repair. Once we receive it, we will repair the UE-22 Issue at no charge to you and ship it back. Please keep in mind that the Repair is free as long as it is just the the UE-22 issue. >>If there is anything else wrong with the unit, There will be additional fees for the repair


----------



## Edllguy

I'm going to make a separate post with some advice. Please read carefully...


*If your 2011/2012 Pioneer receiver is displaying UE22 Error please take a picture quickly. You will need this proof to expedite your Onkyo claim for the replacement of your main digital board that has the defective DSP chipset. *

What affected owners have been doing is delaying this critical step and have been submitting their claim without that piece of evidence due to waiting for the receiver to totally die. Some claims have been approved without this picture but why take this chance? Do not think that things will get better or that you can solve the issue yourself. I'm just trying to smooth the claims process for the current and future affected owners.


----------



## Luke Davis

This morning was the longest it has taken for sound to work. After turning it off and on again the UE22-error is gone, I luckily took a picture after talking to tech support when it first occured, good looking out!

The sound takes longer to come back makes me think I should just send it in and take my chances. I've had the receiver since 2013 and it has an Oct. 2012 manufacture date. Just waiting for the shipping box, I live in southern California but I'm not sure where the repair takes place, I think NJ.


----------



## zone33

Here is what I believe to be the upgraded chip. Didn't see another TI chip. Seems to be the improved one by what post #2 says. Hope this helps. Good luck all.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Thanks zone33, your picture is the best out of all photos taken of the correct DSP chip. The "D" series model.

If only TI gave Pioneer this chip for the 2011/2012 receiver models, when they were originally manufactured, we would not be in the situation that we find ourselves in.

Edit: Saw that I needed to update post#2, however, the critical information to know that you have the correct chip(s) is that you have the "D" version and not "B" or "C" You can know this by looking for the 5th character from the right. There is a slight difference between the "D" versions for 2011/2012 model years, however, they are still the "D" revisions and that's what counts.


----------



## Edllguy

Edllguy said:


> *Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim
> *
> When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "D" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2291156&d=1506878454
> 
> If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("B" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("C" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.


Once a month reminder...


----------



## nikkidammit

Edllguy said:


> _"Am I correct in assuming I will need to open the unit to verify the correct DSP chipset was installed or is there another way to retrieve this info? Perhaps through the settings menu or some type of remote code? Osmosis? Telepathy? Is Ethernet capability integrated into the board that was replaced, in turn causing the MAC address to change? Serial number is the same but the MAC address is different."_
> 
> Officially Onkyo/Pioneer does like us to open our receivers. It can void any type of warranty or "goodwill repair". However, we do it quietly and discreetly due to the situation affected owners are in. Our breakthrough in diagnosing the defect came as the result of many AVS Forum members here opening up their receivers and through trial and error discovered why our receivers were living short lives and dying.
> 
> The only way to verify that you have the correct DSP chipset is to physically open your receiver and match the letters and numbers stated in post#2. You are looking for the "D" series chipset.
> 
> The replaced "digital board" is identical to the previous main digital board except for the updated Texas Instruments DSP chipsets. There are 2 of them (very small) on the main board (1 or 2 centimeters in diameter) and will be visible as soon you remove the top cover. You may need a magnifying glass or a high resolution digital camera to correctly identify the chipsets and model number. You will see the TI company logo on top of the 2 separate chips.
> 
> There are no performance improvements or spec changes with the updated DSP chipsets. They will perform what they are made for and will not fail. No changes or reconfiguration needed with the updated board.
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Edit: Thanks for the detailed report in your post nikkidammit. It helps other members who are thinking about the process and what's involved.


Thank you for responding. I will check my chip when I get home. As for the MAC address issue, I think my question may not have been clear - my unit (VSX-53) has built in ethernet connectivity & before the repair its MAC address was xx:xx:xx:06:754 but now the MAC address is xx:xx:xx:5A:B9:8B. I wanted to know if this change is to be expected due to ethernet being integrated onto the main board that was replaced or was my same unit not returned to me? The serial number did not change but, because it's printed on a sticker affixed to the back of the unit & could potentially be removed/replaced, it did raise the question of whether or not it's the same receiver. 

But I don't even care about that anymore - the same, pre-repair crackf*ckery with network connectivity is threatening my sanity now. I need to know WHY, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, does it INSIST on removing & reinserting the power cord in order to re-establish a network connection??? I can begrudgingly overlook its inability to maintain a solid connection for more than an hour or two at a time, but the caveman voodoo needed to get it going again requires my physical presence & that's where my patience ends. Where's the benefit in having wireless capabilities & features like Airplay & streaming if I regularly have to stop what I'm doing, go downstairs, access the back of the unit to disconnect then reconnect the power cord, wait for it to connect to the network, then go back to my phone, computer, ipad or whatever & re-establish its connection to the Pioneer to resume playback? It's beyond frustrating & I'm about ready to throw it out in the yard. Why does it lose connectivity and more importantly, WHY, OH WHY, can it ONLY be fixed by unplugging the power cord from the back of the unit? 

A few things to note about my setup:

the Pioneer is connected to the router via wired ethernet cable
it has an assigned static ip address (as do all the devices on my home network)
my SSID name contains no spaces or special characters 
Comcast is our ISP & we have the Xfinity X1 Premier Triple Play pkg which includes Extreme 150 Internet
Voice & Data modem/router model CI DPC3939 provided by Comcast

It's the only device on the network that randomly loses its network connection - which is especially baffling being that it's a wired connection.

I have confirmed that, in my case, unplugging the network cable at either end does not work nor does unplugging the power cord from the electrical outlet - the ONLY solution is to pull the plug from the back of the unit. 

There HAS to be a way to fix this - anyone???


----------



## Luke Davis

Nikkidammit,

I'd lose internet connection on my 1522 after I turned it off for the night. The only easy fix I've seen is to turn network standby to off in home options, then after leaving the receiver off for a bit it will reestablish the ip when turned back on. Hope that helps


----------



## lsturbointeg

got pretty busy here at work but i got around to sending the email. i'll keep you guys posted on how it turns out for me. thanks for all the help!


----------



## lsturbointeg

well that was FAST!




Yourunit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE22 issue. Pleasesend an email to our PARTS department at *[email protected]*, put UE22 in thesubject line and include the following information and items:





Model#-


Serial#-


FullName-


CompleteShipping Address-


Phone#-


Apicture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show themodel# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.





OurParts Department should be in touch with you within a few business days of yousending this email to discuss what options there are for your unit. If you havenot heard from them within 3-4 business days, please call them as a follow upto your email. They can be reached at 201-785-2600 option 4. Please do not callthem prior to sending the email and giving them a few days to response.








*Thank you,*


*Jared Miller*


*Customer Service Rep*


*Onkyo USA Corp*


*18 Park Way*


*Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458*


*Onkyo Product Support: 1-800-229-1687*


*Integra Product Support: 1-800-225-1946*


*Pioneer Product Support: 1-844-679-5350*


----------



## lsturbointeg

Wow! fast again...just received this email a couple hours ago lol! really excited to start watching my movies again as watching Transformers The Last Night, Wonder Woman, Guardians of the Galaxy, Kong, ect...




Hello, I have submitted yourinformation for the repair on your UE-22 Unit. You will be mailed a box andlabel to have the unit shipped back to our facility for the repair. Once wereceive it, we will repair the UE-22 Issue at no charge to you and ship itback. Please keep in mind that the Repair is free as long as it is just the theUE-22 issue. If there is anything else wrong with the unit, There will beadditional fees for the repair. The RA Number for your repair is R261200.Please hold onto this number for your records.

Thank You,
Shanice Smith


Parts andServices
Onkyo USA Corp
18 Park Way
Upper SaddleRiver, NJ 07458
T: 201-785-2600
E: [email protected]


----------



## Edllguy

zone33 said:


> Here is what I believe to be the upgraded chip. Didn't see another TI chip. Seems to be the improved one by what post #2 says. Hope this helps. Good luck all.


Just want to mention that lower end models will only have 1 defective TI DSP chip and the higher end models will have 2 defective TI DSP chipset.

Was mentioned earlier in this thread but the information was buried by the hundreds of posts.

Thanks


----------



## tapaza80

Anh Nguyen said:


> It won't be easy if you don't have right tools to work with BGA devices.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks


----------



## Edllguy

190mph said:


> Well called and was told too bad my VSX-1326-K is not covered under the program as this UE22 code is not related to the chipset of the covered units.
> 
> 
> This 1326-K is one that was sold throught Future Shop stores I guess as an exclusive and I researched that the VSX-53 that everyone sold is the same crap. Not sure if the VSX-53 is covered as I did not have that handy on the call with the yoyo.


Hello 190mph,

Did you look into this again with Onkyo about coverage for your UE-22 Error?


----------



## Edllguy

Anh Nguyen said:


> It won't be easy if you don't have right tools to work with BGA devices.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk



Thank you Anh Nguyen for your contribution and help on this thread. Its much appreciated.


----------



## lsturbointeg

just received my shipping box and dropped it off to Fedex on the way to work this morning. hopefully the turn around will be just as fast! thanks to Edllguy for all the help on this!


----------



## ndome

Edllguy said:


> Your 1326-K unit (2012) was an exclusive Canadian version sold through Future Shop. I'm sure we had another Canadian on this thread that got his UE-22 Error unit fixed through the Onkyo program, however, higher end model than yours but sold only through Future Shop.
> 
> I would suggest you clarify with Onkyo about this. Something is wrong here. I'm leaning towards that the new person handling this repair program has got his information wrong about the qualifying units. They may have gotten mixed up with the American and Canadian models which have only minor differences on some specific models but in general are the same with the same defective DSP chipsets.
> 
> The "new program" covers North America. However, the only difference is in Canada we don't qualify for the "refurbished replacement at cost" option, only the free repair, because we are a smaller market. IMO though the free repair is the best option.
> 
> Please investigate this further...
> 
> All the best.



I have a Pioneer VSX-926-K which is/was an exclusive Canadian Future Shop model (I believe that models that end in 6 are Future Shop exclusives). Got it fixed in April 2017 with no problems . If interested, see my post number 1019, or message me.


----------



## atroph

Just got an email stating that my unit has been repaired and on its way back. It arrived at the repair center on the 9th. I am impressed.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Hello atroph, keep us updated when you have your receiver back and all hooked up.

Take care.


----------



## Edllguy

*If you have been affected by UE22-Error please help us by stating the following: 
*

Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number
Build date (MFD: month & year),
Purchase date
UE22 Error display date
Receiver positioning/placement statement
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.

*^^^Copy/Paste/Fill in
*


----------



## lsturbointeg

alright! just got a notification from FEDEX that a signature will be required for delivery tomorrow! that was pretty fast! turn around from the day i received the shipping boxes 10/10 and getting it back 10/20. only 10 day turn around...not bad!


----------



## atroph

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Hello atroph, keep us updated when you have your receiver back and all hooked up.
> 
> Take care.


It is back home a day earlier than the estimate. 

I won't be able to test it fully as this unit was replaced with a Yamaha unit when it failed. It will be going in my motor-home in the next few days for a full evaluation.

I did plug it in and it did turn on successfully which is much better than it was before being retired to the shelf in my closet. 

Looks like the DSP board may have been replaced altogether. The TI DSP chip has a sticker on it that says NEW and part # D810K013DZKB4


Thanks Edllguy for starting this thread and keeping it curated!!! Thanks to Onkyo for fixing my receiver!


----------



## lsturbointeg

had everything hooked up yesterday and have been watching movies pretty much all day. did have to rerun MCACC again since they did reset the unit back to factory default. so far no UE22 error code.


----------



## Luke Davis

Victoryyyy (so far!),

Today I received my receiver back (sc-1522k) and everything is working great so far. I shipped it from southern California to somewhere in Illinois for repair and received it back within 2 weeks. They even repacked it with the extra bubble wrap I out around it just in case. I still need to do the speaker config and whatnot but fingers crossed.

Thanks to everyone contributing to the thread, I wouldn't of had any idea this was such a widespread issue. It's on the onkyo website but it's not like many check that out, especially since my receiver is Pioneer.


----------



## syphon

Just a heads up. I have the SC-63 with the UE22 error. Filled out the info like on page 1 of this thread and sent it. They are sending me a box for return and fix. No receipt was asked for. Will update when all is finished.


----------



## Luke Davis

I've noticed something odd after my repair and was hoping for some help for those that have gone through it. I feel like my volume is alot lower than it once was, to get a loud booming experience I usually only had to set the volume at -25-30db but now I can listen to various sources at -10db or even louder and not have it overwhelming whatsoever? Has anyone experienced this, what could be the issue? I'm glad I don't have an error anymore but it's just been bugging me. My front fascia has an abrasion that it didnt have before either but I'm trying various scratch removers, could be worse. Just lucky it works I guess.

Thanks for any responses


----------



## Edllguy

Luke Davis said:


> I've noticed something odd after my repair and was hoping for some help for those that have gone through it. I feel like my volume is alot lower than it once was, to get a loud booming experience I usually only had to set the volume at -25-30db but now I can listen to various sources at -10db or even louder and not have it overwhelming whatsoever? Has anyone experienced this, what could be the issue? I'm glad I don't have an error anymore but it's just been bugging me. My front fascia has an abrasion that it didnt have before either but I'm trying various scratch removers, could be worse. Just lucky it works I guess.
> 
> Thanks for any responses


Hello Luke, I think that you would have more input if you posted in the official SC-1522 owners thread. See below.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-receivers-amps-processors/1465612-official-pioneer-sc-1522-9-2-network-ready-av-receiver-owners-thread.html

All the best.


----------



## syphon

syphon said:


> Just a heads up. I have the SC-63 with the UE22 error. Filled out the info like on page 1 of this thread and sent it. They are sending me a box for return and fix. No receipt was asked for. Will update when all is finished.


Update: Got my return box today, will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Edllguy

The once a month reminder...

__________________________________________________

Continued from Post #1 
Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.

If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## Edllguy

Affected by UE22-Error...

Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:


Pioneer receiver model/number
Build date (MFD: month & year),
Purchase date
UE22 Error display date
Receiver positioning/placement statement
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.


----------



## lsturbointeg

so far so good!


----------



## jake51

I had never heard of this problem until last week
Now I read a lot of users are affected
My Pioneer AVRs never had this problem
I'm thinking about buying the SC-LX801
Now I just don't know
What brand has the best reliability, that is it isn't likely to require repairs?


----------



## lsturbointeg

jake51 said:


> I had never heard of this problem until last week
> Now I read a lot of users are affected
> My Pioneer AVRs never had this problem
> I'm thinking about buying the SC-LX801
> Now I just don't know
> What brand has the best reliability, that is it isn't likely to require repairs?


so you don't have this problem right now? so what's the problem? this is only if you do


----------



## atroph

jake51 said:


> I had never heard of this problem until last week
> Now I read a lot of users are affected
> My Pioneer AVRs never had this problem
> I'm thinking about buying the SC-LX801
> Now I just don't know
> What brand has the best reliability, that is it isn't likely to require repairs?


This problem is related to just one production version of DSP chip that was installed in certain models in a certain date range. It doesn't affect the entire brand. Buy whatever you want.

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## jake51

atroph said:


> This problem is related to just one production version of DSP chip that was installed in certain models in a certain date range. It doesn't affect the entire brand. Buy whatever you want.


I would love to know what models are affected


----------



## atroph

It is in the OP:

"After researching, analyzing, and hypothesizing the cause of the UE22 Error and through a diligent community effort here on AVSForum the cause of UE22 Error has been found. The root cause has been isolated to defective Texas Instruments DSP chips that globally affects all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers manufactured in 2011/2012. See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error. See post# 16 where the defective DSP chips are located."

If the model is newer than 2011/2012 you should be fine.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

atroph said:


> It is in the OP:
> 
> "After researching, analyzing, and hypothesizing the cause of the UE22 Error and through a diligent community effort here on AVSForum the cause of UE22 Error has been found. The root cause has been isolated to defective Texas Instruments DSP chips that globally affects all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers manufactured in 2011/2012. See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error. See post# 16 where the defective DSP chips are located."
> 
> If the model is newer than 2011/2012 you should be fine.


It just came up from my mind that whether only Pioneer got this batch (unlikely though) or any other receiver manufacturers got the same batch. I haven't heard the same issue from others yet. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## atroph

Anh Nguyen said:


> It just came up from my mind that whether only Pioneer got this batch (unlikely though) or any other receiver manufacturers got the same batch. I haven't heard the same issue from others yet.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


Wasn't Onkyo plagued with HDMI and or sound issues? I thought that is where the idea to "reflow" the DSP came from. It's been years since I first started looking for the issue and moved on to another box at the time. 

There are probably 100 videos on YouTube if you search for "onkyo repair."

I'm guessing that other manufacturers did get the same dsp, but may have different firmware that limits results when you search for UE22 error.

Although, it is also possible that pioneer had a custom DSP designed for their own products. They definitely have the $$$ to commission TI for such a project.

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat_1

Got my unit back from Pioneer / Onkyo today, looking to hook it back up tonight and will report back. Quick turn around on this. Thanks for the instructions by the OP !


----------



## Edllguy

I don't think I did this before but I would like to officially thank AVSForum member "nulland" for researching and finding the TI recall notice about the defective DSP chips in all Pioneer receivers made in 2011/2012. That notice was the missing link and verified and confirmed 100% the defect was real which eventually led to the new owners of Onkyo/Pioneer to help us with UE22-Error repair program (see post #1 ).


Thank you "nulland"


----------



## tomtastic

So I opted for the repair on my VSX-53, I can't remember when now it's been awhile, maybe a year ago now or almost, anyway it's having issues!!!

So today we couldn't get connected to anything, no picture, maybe HDMI issue. I go to turn it off and it hangs, takes about 15 seconds to turn off, frozen in mean time. It finally turns off and then it won't turn back on, push button and nothing. I unplug, plug back in and nothing. Wait, repeat still nothing. Then it finally turns back on and same issue, won't connect to anything. Power down and same thing, takes awhile to power off, like it's frozen and won't turn back on.

So apparently the repair isn't a solid fix either, dead within a year, anyone else have this happen on a repair for the UE22? I would have done the refurb but the units they offered weren't a direct replacement for what I had and I could have just bought those at same cost out of pocket anyway.

edit: repaired in March.


----------



## tomtastic

So had it unplugged for awhile then powered it back up, it wouldn't power on, pushing button did nothing for awhile, tried remote nothing then it finally turned on, and then it started working like normal. HDMI's connected and audio ok, etc. Powered down and that was normal, not major delay like before and powered back up normal with one press of button.

Did a few power on/off attempts and they were normal again. If it didn't work this time I was going to do the factory reset but it started working normal so I didn't. Will keep an eye on it, not sure what happened with it. Was powered on when noticed it had no HDMI connection, powered down but major delay in shutting off and wouldn't power on, unplugging didn't fix, but would turn back on eventually like there was lag in response to power button, something haywire in the circuits maybe? Left unplugged for awhile didn't turn back on right away but when it did things returned to normal.


----------



## soyza

*VSX-1021-K UE22 error*

Hi all -

Thanks for all the support you guys provided through this thread. I am one of the (un)lucky ones with UE-22 error on my VSX-1021-K. I followed the instructions on the first post and got an email back from Onkyo today offering the free repair or a trade-in for VSX-1130-K for $212.00.

Any inputs on the VSX-1130-K? I was happy with the old one but wondering if $212 is a fair trade for a newer 2015 model. I searched the forum and it looks to be a good unit.

Thanks all!


----------



## larrylwill

I also submitted the pictures and request and got an email the next day.
Hello,

You will have the option of getting a free repair, where we will send you a box and label or paying an additional price for a refurbished VSX-80 $199.00USD or VSX-90 $239.00USD. 

Please let me know which option you would like to go with.

Since I bought an Onkyo Model: TX-NR656

last week which I will get tomorrow I chose a repair. So I will be selling it on Ebay I guess.


----------



## Edllguy

tomtastic said:


> So had it unplugged for awhile then powered it back up, it wouldn't power on, pushing button did nothing for awhile, tried remote nothing then it finally turned on, and then it started working like normal. HDMI's connected and audio ok, etc. Powered down and that was normal, not major delay like before and powered back up normal with one press of button.
> 
> Did a few power on/off attempts and they were normal again. If it didn't work this time I was going to do the factory reset but it started working normal so I didn't. Will keep an eye on it, not sure what happened with it. Was powered on when noticed it had no HDMI connection, powered down but major delay in shutting off and wouldn't power on, unplugging didn't fix, but would turn back on eventually like there was lag in response to power button, something haywire in the circuits maybe? Left unplugged for awhile didn't turn back on right away but when it did things returned to normal.


Hello tomtastic, glad things are back to normal and that you are enjoying your VSX-53.


All the best.


----------



## larrylwill

mine was working ok, but every couple of hours I would get ue22 even after unplugging it and it was getting closer and closer together.


----------



## mike808

Just an update. Still a happy camper with the VSX-90 upgrade option I chose to replace my UE22 VSX-1121-K manufactured in Nov 2011 back in May 2017, over six years from purchase.

My advice to recent readers is to not set expectations of instant gratification, same day callbacks and such. Overall, my process took about two months, from start to finish. Everything moved along in the process exactly as was explained and expected.

That said, I'm sorry to hear that Brian A. has since left Pioneer/Onkyo and I wish him all the best in his current endeavor. The good news is that his leaving has created two jobs and that we now have Adam and Shanice taking over for Brian. Be mindful that they are learning in their new roles about this program and all of the variations of affected models, authorized sellers, manufacturing runs, in stock availability to offer upgrade models, logistics, etc.

Having patience, reasonable expectations, and an understanding attitude with the people that are helping you resolve your individual circumstances will do wonders for lowering everyone's stress, mostly yours. Especially if something doesn't go exactly perfectly smoothly.

Don't sweat the petty things in life. Pet the sweaty things instead.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Thanks Mike for the informative post.

I agree with you. I'm very grateful that Onkyo/Pioneer is supporting this program and we should be patient with the process and the employees that are implementing the process.


----------



## CaspianM

All serial#'s are affected with UE22error? Getting a new SC67 cheap just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

CaspianM said:


> All serial#'s are affected with UE22error? Getting a new SC67 cheap just wondering. Thanks


All Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers made in 2011/2012 are affected globally. All serial #'s are affected in this date range.

If your SC-67 is new with 0 hours, it will fail in 2-3 years of average use.

If you are getting it used say ebay for example I would ask the seller if they had the DSP chipset replaced since the original TI chipset are defective. If not I would not buy it unless you were willing to go through all the hassle described in post #1 . 


*A word of caution: some resellers are trying to unload these defective Pioneer receivers without disclosure about the verified defect. Please be cautious!*


All the best.


----------



## CaspianM

Thanks. This one is manufactured in 2013 if means anything! I decided to look for something else.


----------



## Edllguy

The once a month reminder...

__________________________________________________

Continued from Post #1 
Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.

If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## ehb224

3 month update: I got the VSX-1131 a few days after my last post and got it hooked up. It's been working beautifully! Since it is not part of the normal upgrade route for the VSX-1122k let me give my 2 cents for those thinking of upgrading to the VSX-1130--DON'T! The implementation of ATMOS is flaky at best (will only support front ATMOS enabled speakers) and the setup is cumbersome. Stick with the repair! IF they will let you upgrade to the 1131 do it, it's a great unit (but be aware that it is HDCP 2.2 complient so you will have to upgrade all your HDMI cables as I did or there will be no video if you are connecting to a 4k tv). All In all I am pleased with the final results even if I did go though some unusual problems getting there. I guess I was just unlucky with my timing since it seems I was right in the middle of the change of Bryan being replaced by Adam and Shanice at Onkyo/Pioneer. However, they did come through for me in the end and it has restored my faith in them!



ehb224 said:


> The saga continues! The VSX1130K was defective out of the box. I called yesterday (Monday August 28, 2017) and spoke with Shanice, then someone in tech support, and then Adam who said they would send me a shipping label to return it later that day. That evening when I returned from work I had a shipping label for a DIFFERENT CUSTOMER and an ONKYO TNX646! This was sent to me by the Onkyo Order Dept. Supervisor. I started this process on July 9, 2017 and to date (August 29, 2017) the problem has not been resolved and I still do not have a working Receiver. I called back this morning and spoke again with Shanice. I read her the email with the shipping label I had received and then read my email reply where I basically documented my experience since starting this process. She agreed that my frustration at this point was justified andit was getting a bit ridiculous that I still did not have a working unit almost 2 months after starting this process. She put me on hold and talked to her superior. They are going to upgrade me to a VSX1131K which is one year newer (2016 model) because of all the problems I have had. They are supposed to send the shipping label today and once I get the unit to FEDEX and it is in the system they will ship out the new unit. I hope this is the end of it! One interesting thing that Shanice told me is that my 15 year old Elite VSXD811S that I still have can be traded in for a newer unit. I might look into that once I get this matter resolved to see what I can upgrade that unit to and how much it will cost. (Although, since she was not familiar with that unit and that it is 15 years old I suspect that it might not be upgradable.)
> 
> Don't know why things did not go smoothly for me. I hope others do not have to go through what I have been going through. Each time I have had to call I have been on the phone for about an hour or more, including hold times and I have had to call a at least 6 times or more since the process started back in july, in addition to emails.
> 
> For those that are starting this process be aware of a few things:
> 1. Bryan is no longer with the company (Both Adam and Shanice have told me this), you will most likely be dealing with Adam and Shanice. They are both easy to work with.
> 2. If you opt for the repair the warranty is 90 days, if you opt for the upgrade to a newer refurbished model the warranty is 1 year. (Adam and 2 others in tech support have told me this, even though the email form I had to sign when I returned my original unit stated that the refurbished unit they were sending had a 90 day warranty.)
> 3. Don't waste money on expedited shipping! IT seems their warehouse can't even send out a shipping notification until AFTER the unit is delivered and do not ship it out on the day you are told it will be shipped.


----------



## JoeInNVa

Submitted my request for return today. 
Was just gonna buy a new unit but why? Money is tight, might as well try to get a newer model at a huge discount. 

I have the 1121K and got it from New Egg in Sept 2011. Sept of this year the error first popped up but it went away when I unplugged the receiver. Since then it has gotten worse to the point that it no longer works. 
It was in my cabinet with about 2 feet of airflow above it and adequate space on the sides. 
I will only get it repaired if they offer me something without 4K and DTS-X. 
I was looking at a new Denon but if Pioneer/Onkyo can restore my faith, then I will stay. 

The only drawback is I only paid $179 for this receiver. I got lucky one Saturday morning when 2 New Egg coupons overlapped and got $320 off...What a bargain!

Anyway, thank you OP for doing all the Leg work on this. It is much appreciated!

Joe


----------



## syphon

syphon said:


> Update: Got my return box today, will ship tomorrow.


Quick update: Ended up sending it in much later, about 8 days ago. Got an E-mail today saying its been fixed and should be here Thursday. Will update when I test it.


----------



## iblaineman

JoeInNVa said:


> Submitted my request for return today.
> Was just gonna buy a new unit but why? Money is tight, might as well try to get a newer model at a huge discount.
> 
> I have the 1121K and got it from New Egg in Sept 2011. Sept of this year the error first popped up but it went away when I unplugged the receiver. Since then it has gotten worse to the point that it no longer works.
> It was in my cabinet with about 2 feet of airflow above it and adequate space on the sides.
> I will only get it repaired if they offer me something without 4K and DTS-X.
> I was looking at a new Denon but if Pioneer/Onkyo can restore my faith, then I will stay.
> 
> The only drawback is I only paid $179 for this receiver. I got lucky one Saturday morning when 2 New Egg coupons overlapped and got $320 off...What a bargain!
> 
> Anyway, thank you OP for doing all the Leg work on this. It is much appreciated!
> 
> Joe


I have the exact same receiver and purchased from Newegg about the same year. I thought of purchasing a new receiver thinking the DSPs and digital to analog converters would be better now than 2011 but opted for the repair. I still had the issue that the receiver would freeze and I would have to unplug all the HDMI cables to do a factory reset. I purchased a LG OLED TV a few weeks ago, replacing a an old Panasonic plasma and far have not had to reset. I FIOS cable box and Apple TV (not 4K) plugged directly into the TV and "ARC" audio return channel passing sound to the receiver. I turned on CIC so turning on the TV turns on the receiver and the TV remote controls volume. 

I only have stereo sound from Mackie HR824 power studio monitors, but the sound is really good. I have been watching Dolby Atmos demos and watched the original Blade Runner movie on VUDU and wow the sound is amazing even with 2 speakers with DD+ sound. Some 4K music videos sounded amazing also. 

This forum has been so informative and helpful over the years I have been reading it and I am really glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Edllguy

*Hello everyone, if you have received back your UE22-Error affected receiver, repaired, please let us know how things are going? Are you enjoying your repaired receiver with your favourite movies or music?

*

Please note that some owners have received back their repaired units and have run into problems. However, it was soon found out that it was not their repaired Pioneer receiver that was at issue but an incorrect set up. 

I want to thank those that have reclarified their position and acknowledged that it was not their UE22-Error repaired Pioneer receiver that was at fault. Their issue was solved after self troubleshooting connections and all their hardware setup scenarios. 


All the best.


----------



## syphon

All set up and working. Thank you to the OP for creating the thread. Had I not found this, it would have become a bookend.


----------



## manamal

Hello everyone. I am glad this thread is here. I just received an email from Parts that they will be sending me a box and label to return my SC-65. Can someone confirm if it is a free shipping return label? Also, I did not need to show my receipt for my unit which is a good thing since I purchased it from Ebay. Thanks for making this thread. It is very informative and useful.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

manamal said:


> Hello everyone. I am glad this thread is here. I just received an email from Parts that they will be sending me a box and label to return my SC-65. Can someone confirm if it is a free shipping return label? Also, I did not need to show my receipt for my unit which is a good thing since I purchased it from Ebay. Thanks for making this thread. It is very informative and useful.


It is prepaid shipping label, so you don't have to pay for shipping back and forth. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassLake

Sent in my VSX-1126 and of course when they tested it wouldn't the receiver decide to behave. I don't know if it makes any difference as I never tested it but the shop said the receiver works fine on FM. Wouldn't that be bypassing the offending chip? It's been unplugged for some time so I have them letting it run. I know that given time the display will soon be flashing UE22 followed by the usual symptoms.


----------



## Edllguy

BassLake said:


> Sent in my VSX-1126 and of course when they tested it wouldn't the receiver decide to behave. I don't know if it makes any difference as I never tested it but the shop said the receiver works fine on FM. Wouldn't that be bypassing the offending chip? It's been unplugged for some time so I have them letting it run. I know that given time the display will soon be flashing UE22 followed by the usual symptoms.


Hello BassLake, that is a common symptom of events as you have described. FM works fine for now but everything else doesn't. The offending DSP chip is in its final stages of dying. 

Also, a lot of affected owners cannot replicate UE22-Error on short notice because it was put in storage for a very long time and therefore when tested after nonuse, cannot replicate the error code.

I would insist that the repair shop keep it plugged in to let it it go through the final UE22-Error stages of dying before UE22-Error stays on permanently.


*Note: I want to remind affected owners whenever UE22-Error occurs, do not delay, take a picture right away and do not delete it. It will help expedite your claim down the road as these defective Pioneer receivers never die suddenly and completely in a short window of time. They progressively and slowly fail and unfortunately giving affected owners a false sense of hope when really they will die a slow and complete failure death.*


----------



## tomtastic

No issues since the last freezing problem about a month ago, no freezing since then and no return of UE-22 since the repair last March.


----------



## BassLake

Edllguy said:


> I would insist that the repair shop keep it plugged in to let it it go through the final UE22-Error stages of dying before UE22-Error stays on permanently.
> 
> You're saying it will produce the error regardless of input if given enough time?


----------



## Edllguy

BassLake said:


> Edllguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would insist that the repair shop keep it plugged in to let it it go through the final UE22-Error stages of dying before UE22-Error stays on permanently.
> 
> You're saying it will produce the error regardless of input if given enough time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good probability it will produce the error, however, I can't guarantee it. This thread relies on information posted here. Before I can say with certainty that XYZ will happen I usually rely on multiple reports from different sources posted in this thread. Then I can say with confidence that yes leaving it plugged in will reproduce the error code eventually. Right now it's theoretical but not absolute.
> 
> I heard that the repair centres know by other means to confirm if DSP chip is at fault. Again, I rely on reports posted here. However, they should take your word if you tell them you saw the UE22-Error code displayed before putting it in storage.
> 
> Keep us updated. All the best.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anh Nguyen

I don't want to go against all of you here however, this is not official recall from OEM so if your receivers are working at time of service, then it will likely to be returned without an offer.
So it has to be either UE22 message displayed or there is no sound coming from your receiver at all to have them serviced. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## majorahole

about to try and fix my brother's SC67 with same error. I was just wondering why nobody tried using flux when they attempted a reflow if the Texas instruments DTS chips? that seems to be the key to a successful reflow. I'll report my findings when I get the time to get to it. also, the chips appear to be smd, not BGA as suggested earlier in the thread


----------



## tomtastic

majorahole said:


> about to try and fix my brother's SC67 with same error. I was just wondering why nobody tried using flux when they attempted a reflow if the Texas instruments DTS chips? that seems to be the key to a successful reflow. I'll report my findings when I get the time to get to it. also, the chips appear to be smd, not BGA as suggested earlier in the thread


Opening your receiver will void the warranty so better look into getting the warranty repair done. It's not just the solder, it's faulty chips, which are replaced in the repair with a newer revision, as I understand it.


----------



## majorahole

tomtastic said:


> majorahole said:
> 
> 
> 
> about to try and fix my brother's SC67 with same error. I was just wondering why nobody tried using flux when they attempted a reflow if the Texas instruments DTS chips? that seems to be the key to a successful reflow. I'll report my findings when I get the time to get to it. also, the chips appear to be smd, not BGA as suggested earlier in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> Opening your receiver will void the warranty so better look into getting the warranty repair done. It's not just the solder, it's faulty chips, which are replaced in the repair with a newer revision, as I understand it.
Click to expand...

it's way out of warranty. if a reflow with liquid flux doesn't last, I'll try to source the chips. if they are the Ti ones, they are surface mount, so there's some hope to replace them myself also, depending on the cost. he was gonna throw it out anyways, so if it doesn't work, oh well!


----------



## Jon S

Pioneer might still fix it... I believe there were others that were out of warranty and they still repaired it... Like tomtastic said, the solder is not the issue. The TI chips were reported by TI as defective and the chips deteriorate with age, assuming from heat.

Interestingly enough, my SC-67 is still working fine. The only thing i did was install heat sinks on the TI chips when I bought the unit.


----------



## lsturbointeg

knock on wood but still running strong after the fix!


----------



## dashpuppy

I thought i would share my Fix for my Pioneer SC-61 amplifier repair ! Mine's now working 100%


----------



## Anh Nguyen

dashpuppy said:


> I thought i would share my Fix for my Pioneer SC-61 amplifier repair ! Mine's now working 100%
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/wBFRKQdNC4k


Thanks for sharing your fix but unfortunately I am gonna tell you that it's not a permanent fix. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomtastic

Actually, I think they just swap out the whole board with a newer revision which has newer chips, isn't that what someone reported? I doubt even if you found a new board it would be cost effective to buy it or they don't even offer them for sale, only to authorized repair centers. Yeah, the reflow doesn't last. It will fix for about a month or two but the error will return. If it costs more than 100.00 to repair at this point it just isn't worth it, better to move on.


----------



## dashpuppy

tomtastic said:


> Actually, I think they just swap out the whole board with a newer revision which has newer chips, isn't that what someone reported? I doubt even if you found a new board it would be cost effective to buy it or they don't even offer them for sale, only to authorized repair centers. Yeah, the reflow doesn't last. It will fix for about a month or two but the error will return. If it costs more than 100.00 to repair at this point it just isn't worth it, better to move on.


It's worth a shot, if your throwing it out why not try ? My blue ray player still running after 3 years


----------



## Edllguy

Anh Nguyen said:


> Thanks for sharing your fix but unfortunately I am gonna tell you that it's not a permanent fix.
> 
> Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


This technique was tried throughout this thread multiple times and globally without permanent success. As Anh stated above its not a permanent fix.

The root cause of the UE22-Error was identified as faulty DSP chips manufactured by Texas Instruments and they have to be replaced with an updated revision of those chips.


----------



## dashpuppy

Edllguy said:


> This technique was tried throughout this thread multiple times and globally without permanent success. As Anh stated above its not a permanent fix.
> 
> The root cause of the UE22-Error was identified as faulty DSP chips manufactured by Texas Instruments and they have to be replaced with an updated revision of those chips.


Yes i know  Mine reverted back, i touched it with some heat again and it came back to life. However I have ordered a new D808K013DPTP400 IC, and going to change it. 

Will video it all and go from there !


----------



## Leon!

ehb224 said:


> 3 month update: I got the VSX-1131 a few days after my last post and got it hooked up. It's been working beautifully! Since it is not part of the normal upgrade route for the VSX-1122k let me give my 2 cents for those thinking of upgrading to the VSX-1130--DON'T! The implementation of ATMOS is flaky at best (will only support front ATMOS enabled speakers) and the setup is cumbersome. Stick with the repair! *IF they will let you upgrade to the 1131 do it, it's a great unit (bu*t be aware that it is HDCP 2.2 complient so you will have to upgrade all your HDMI cables as I did or there will be no video if you are connecting to a 4k tv). All In all I am pleased with the final results even if I did go though some unusual problems getting there. I guess I was just unlucky with my timing since it seems I was right in the middle of the change of Bryan being replaced by Adam and Shanice at Onkyo/Pioneer. However, they did come through for me in the end and it has restored my faith in them!


So vsx-1131 was never affected by the error that this thread is about in the first place? 

OT but since you have one if you have a minute mind taking a look at this minor inconvenience i'm having with the 1131, which I otherwise really like- 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...-mode-can-force-subwoofer-come-situation.html


----------



## JoeInNVa

JoeInNVa said:


> Submitted my request for return today.
> 
> Was just gonna buy a new unit but why? Money is tight, might as well try to get a newer model at a huge discount.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 1121K and got it from New Egg in Sept 2011. Sept of this year the error first popped up but it went away when I unplugged the receiver. Since then it has gotten worse to the point that it no longer works.
> 
> It was in my cabinet with about 2 feet of airflow above it and adequate space on the sides.
> 
> I will only get it repaired if they offer me something without 4K and DTS-X.
> 
> I was looking at a new Denon but if Pioneer/Onkyo can restore my faith, then I will stay.
> 
> 
> 
> The only drawback is I only paid $179 for this receiver. I got lucky one Saturday morning when 2 New Egg coupons overlapped and got $320 off...What a bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thank you OP for doing all the Leg work on this. It is much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Joe




Got it back repaired today. Was hoping for a refurb newer unit but oh well. Waiting for it to warm up to room temp before I do anything. It’s pretty cold. Lol. 
Not bad for fix and back in less than a month. 
Let’s hope this works or that Denon is mine regardless of what the wife says. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehb224

Leon! said:


> So vsx-1131 was never affected by the error that this thread is about in the first place?
> 
> OT but since you have one if you have a minute mind taking a look at this minor inconvenience i'm having with the 1131, which I otherwise really like-
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...-mode-can-force-subwoofer-come-situation.html


No, The 1131 came out in 2016 if I am not mistaken and does not have the affected TI chip.

As far as the subwoofer...don't have the problem you described in the other thread. I don't use DirecTV. I'm on Dish and the music channels work fine with my Monoprice subwoofer in the auto on mode (and I have large front channel speakers and have the receiver set to have the subwoofer on with both small and large speakers). Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## dallastt

My SC-57 just started giving me the EU22 error and the audio cuts in and out. I sent the email to Onkyousa. Hopefully they will still repair it w/o charging me.


----------



## dallastt

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver SC-57
Build date (MFD: 9/2011),
Purchase date 2012
UE22 Error display date 12/2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement Sits on a desk with plenty of room to breath. 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver I would say med usage, mostly 2ch w/ a sub for gaming. 
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.

It was out of the blue, the audio started cutting out, so I looked at the receiver and saw the UE22 error. I googled it and came to this thread.


----------



## Leon!

ehb224 said:


> No, The 1131 came out in 2016 if I am not mistaken and does not have the affected TI chip.
> 
> As far as the subwoofer...don't have the problem you described in the other thread. I don't use DirecTV. I'm on Dish and the music channels work fine with my Monoprice subwoofer in the auto on mode (and I have large front channel speakers and have the receiver set to have the subwoofer on with both small and large speakers). Sorry I couldn't be more help.


Ok thanks for taking a look. I'm sure it's a setting or something I'm overlooking. There's no way this thing can't do it if everything else has. 

Either way good to know unaffected by this error.


----------



## lsturbointeg

dallastt said:


> Please state the following:
> Pioneer receiver SC-57
> Build date (MFD: 9/2011),
> Purchase date 2012
> UE22 Error display date 12/2017
> Receiver positioning/placement statement Sits on a desk with plenty of room to breath.
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver I would say med usage, mostly 2ch w/ a sub for gaming.
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.
> 
> It was out of the blue, the audio started cutting out, so I looked at the receiver and saw the UE22 error. I googled it and came to this thread.



you know the funny thing when i did mine is all the rep asked for was an email with a photo attached of the UE22 displayed, build date and serial #. they didn't ask for a receipt or receiver positioning or anything else.


----------



## Tim McIntosh

*No Receipt! No repair!*

Has anyone here had this issue but not been able to produce a receipt? I've can't find the receipt and with Future shop gone it looks like I'm sol. I'm generally good with keeping receipts and paperwork, but this is 6 years old and after a move, well it's gone.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Tim McIntosh said:


> Has anyone here had this issue but not been able to produce a receipt? I've can't find the receipt and with Future shop gone it looks like I'm sol. I'm generally good with keeping receipts and paperwork, but this is 6 years old and after a move, well it's gone.


My sc-1522 got repaired without receipt. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Leon! said:


> Ok thanks for taking a look. I'm sure it's a setting or something I'm overlooking. There's no way this thing can't do it if everything else has.
> 
> Either way good to know unaffected by this error.


Since directv box may use 2ch stereo for music channels so your receiver will output 2ch stereo if your front speakers set to large. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## lsturbointeg

Tim McIntosh said:


> Has anyone here had this issue but not been able to produce a receipt? I've can't find the receipt and with Future shop gone it looks like I'm sol. I'm generally good with keeping receipts and paperwork, but this is 6 years old and after a move, well it's gone.


lol...i just posted this above yours!


----------



## BassLake

Tim McIntosh said:


> Has anyone here had this issue but not been able to produce a receipt? I've can't find the receipt and with Future shop gone it looks like I'm sol. I'm generally good with keeping receipts and paperwork, but this is 6 years old and after a move, well it's gone.


I bought mine at FS and couldn't find the receipt. They took it anyway. Send a photo of the UE22 error as mine hasn't thrown the error yet on the bench.


----------



## Paul Beaudry

Tim McIntosh said:


> Has anyone here had this issue but not been able to produce a receipt? I've can't find the receipt and with Future shop gone it looks like I'm sol. I'm generally good with keeping receipts and paperwork, but this is 6 years old and after a move, well it's gone.


I had no issue getting my main board replaced. Pioneer never asked for the receipt. I purchased my unit at FutureShop in 2012 and reported the error in November. They just asked for the model, serial number and pictures of the error on the display. Dropped it off at a local Winnipeg repair shop and the three weeks later picked up the repaired unit. All communication was via email via the instructions at the start of this thread.

Paul


----------



## Edllguy

*PLEASE TAKE NOTE: DON'T DELAY!
*
Just want to remind UE22-Error affected users that if you are displaying initial UE22-Error on your Pioneer receiver, take a picture of it right away as it can play games in displaying it when your unit is in the early stages of failure.

Makes the repair reporting process, one time warranty repair much smoother.


----------



## tomtastic

dashpuppy said:


> It's worth a shot, if your throwing it out why not try ? My blue ray player still running after 3 years


Yeah, I thought the same thing on the original PS3, got tired of oven baking it after the 3rd time so it went to the scrap yard.


----------



## Edllguy

Happy New Year Everyone.

All the best for 2018.


----------



## Edllguy

The once a month reminder...

__________________________________________________

Continued from Post #1 
Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.

If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## bbraune

The UE22 error hit my Pioneer SC-1522K receiver (purchased March '13) on 12/7/17 and, thanks to this thread, I immediately began the process to have the unit repaired. I sent in the receiver on 12/16 after getting the shipping box delivered to my home.

Today (1/5/18) I received the repaired unit, and I am happy to report that it is working perfectly. All of this activity did not cost me a dime.

Thanks to everyone in this thread and the AVSForums for doing dirty work up front and making what could have been a real headache very painless for novices like me.

Happy New Year


----------



## jerome8283

The UE22 error is consistently appearing on my Pioneer VSX-1021 receiver. I purchased it in 2011. I too began the process to have my unit repaired. I sent an email today and I'm waiting on a response.

I will report back with updates.

Thank you!


----------



## Rgarc

My Pioneer VSX-1021 also fell prey to the UE22 error but thanks to this forum I was able to sent my receiver out for repair and just got it back from Onkyo about a month ago. It took about a month since I sent it in around the Black Friday/ Cyber Monday ordeal. The deadline for getting this issue repaired is quickly coming up so I suggest that if you are putting it off for any reason now is the time to act. Once again, thank you to the people that diligently pursued this issue and made things happen for Pioneer customers.


----------



## Cambora

Just for information: Pioneer in europe takes no responsibility at all regarding this error, nor are they interested in offering a discount if I would like to replace my currently failing VSX-921 with a new Pioneer. I understand that I have a six year old product out side warranty, but I'm still disappointed when my problem is caused by a known error that seems to happen in great numbers. Needless to say I'm not interested in Pioneer/onkyo products anymore.

Luckily there are other brands


----------



## Eoin Healy

*Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSX-921-K
*Build date (MFD: month & year):* July 2011
*Purchase date:* Dec 2011
*UE22 Error display date:* Late Dec 2017
*Receiver positioning/placement statement:* On TV stand with plenty of air circulation around it.
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:* Medium usage, average evening TV watching.
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:* I first experienced intermittent and random loss of sound and the flashing of the UE22 initially, but the loss of sound and error became more frequent over the following days, to the point a week or two after the first symptoms the system will not output any sound and is constantly flashing the UE22 error. I've tried to factory reset (the system won't let this happen) and firmware update (the system says there is an update, but the update fails).

Have to say I'm very disappointed in Pioneer that the receiver has failed after only 6 years. I would have expected a product like this to last beyond it's technical usefulness.

I'm living in Ireland. I contacted Pioneer Europe via their complaints form on their website on the 7th January (4 days ago), but no reply from them yet.


----------



## Eoin Healy

Cambora said:


> Just for information: Pioneer in europe takes no responsibility at all regarding this error, nor are they interested in offering a discount if I would like to replace my currently failing VSX-921 with a new Pioneer.


This is very disappointing to hear, especially considering this appears to be a mass fatal fault that will occur in just a matter of time.

How did you contact them? I've tried their form on their European website, but still waiting on a reply.


----------



## manamal

Hey guys,

Just wanted to give an update on my experience with the UE22 Error/Return situation. I received my box on or about 12/18 and dropped it off on 12/26 and now I am happy to say that I received my Pioneer Elite SC-65 yesterday 1/11/18 via FedEx and after hooking it back up it works perfectly. Oh boy did I miss ARC 

Once again thanks to the creator of this thread and the people who contributed information for us to follow. It help a LOT!!!

Imagine life without the internet and helpful forums. OMG!

FYI: I did not have to provide a receipt nor did I have to state where my receiver was placed.

Thanks again.


----------



## dallastt

I got my SC-57 back today. It felt like it took no time. Works fine it seems at least when I powered it up.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ That's awesome dallastt. We hope you have hundreds/thousands of hours of continued enjoyment with your repaired SC-57. Please feel free to report back here in the future that your SC-57 is still performing well.



I also want to say that this is a community thread. I want to encourage other members to help those who are requesting guidance or advice.

It is nice to see that affected owners that have went through the repair process from A to Z are posting on this thread their experience and are helping other affected members to navigate the process. Thank you.


Take care.


----------



## Cambora

Eoin Healy said:


> This is very disappointing to hear, especially considering this appears to be a mass fatal fault that will occur in just a matter of time.
> 
> How did you contact them? I've tried their form on their European website, but still waiting on a reply.


I contacted them through the e-mail form on the swedish website, got a reply withon two workdays. I share your disappointment, sucks to pay for a widespread error when other countries gets it covered.

OT: Is there a recommendation/buyers guide part of this forum? Ofc I've been reading alot of discussions around different models but I guess someone have already asked for recommendations with similar demands


----------



## Nick_WI

10 months post-fix for my 1121 and still working well.


----------



## BassLake

Edllguy said:


> BassLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a good probability it will produce the error, however, I can't guarantee it. This thread relies on information posted here. Before I can say with certainty that XYZ will happen I usually rely on multiple reports from different sources posted in this thread. Then I can say with confidence that yes leaving it plugged in will reproduce the error code eventually. Right now it's theoretical but not absolute.
> 
> I heard that the repair centres know by other means to confirm if DSP chip is at fault. Again, I rely on reports posted here. However, they should take your word if you tell them you saw the UE22-Error code displayed before putting it in storage.
> 
> Keep us updated. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edllguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello BassLake, that is a common symptom of events as you have described. FM works fine for now but everything else doesn't. The offending DSP chip is in its final stages of dying.
> 
> Also, a lot of affected owners cannot replicate UE22-Error on short notice because it was put in storage for a very long time and therefore when tested after nonuse, cannot replicate the error code.
> 
> I would insist that the repair shop keep it plugged in to let it it go through the final UE22-Error stages of dying before UE22-Error stays on permanently.
> 
> 
> *Note: I want to remind affected owners whenever UE22-Error occurs, do not delay, take a picture right away and do not delete it. It will help expedite your claim down the road as these defective Pioneer receivers never die suddenly and completely in a short window of time. They progressively and slowly fail and unfortunately giving affected owners a false sense of hope when really they will die a slow and complete failure death.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Update - The repair shop was good enough to let it run and it took three weeks for UE-22 to show up. She's all fixed up and on her way home.
Click to expand...


----------



## sfsilicon

*VSX-1121 UE22 error 1/13/2018*

UE22 just happened to me on Saturday. Thanks for this thread, found it when I Googled the error code. Still reading through thread but planning to contact Pioneer for support. Any advice what I can do if I can't find the receipt? I'm the first owner - can't find how to check if I registered on pioneer. From the 1st post I'm assuming Pioneer has been bought by Onkyo - should I request for support on the Pioneer or Onkyo site?



*Pioneer receiver model/number - *VSX-1121
*Build date (MFD: month & year)*, - Sept 2011
*Purchase date* - Looking for receipt, assuming 2011/12
*UE22 Error display date *- 1/13/2018
*Receiver positioning/placement statement *- open TV stand table open from 4 sides
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up *- medium usage, mainly for evening TV and weekend use
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. *- no warning, UE22 just appeared yesterday.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Hello BassLake, that is awesome and validates the theory UE22-Error is a progressive failure that eventually leads to complete failure of the unit. Many stakeholders on this thread should take note of this important validation!


----------



## Edllguy

sfsilicon said:


> UE22 just happened to me on Saturday. Thanks for this thread, found it when I Googled the error code. Still reading through thread but planning to contact Pioneer for support. Any advice what I can do if I can't find the receipt? I'm the first owner - can't find how to check if I registered on pioneer. From the 1st post I'm assuming Pioneer has been bought by Onkyo - should I request for support on the Pioneer or Onkyo site?
> 
> 
> 
> *Pioneer receiver model/number - *VSX-1121
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*, - Sept 2011
> *Purchase date* - Looking for receipt, assuming 2011/12
> *UE22 Error display date *- 1/13/2018
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement *- open TV stand table open from 4 sides
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up *- medium usage, mainly for evening TV and weekend use
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. *- no warning, UE22 just appeared yesterday.


Hello, 

First take a picture of the error code right away. Don't delay. You are dealing with Onkyo as the lead as they own Pioneer Electronics now. Follow the instructions carefully in post #1 . Receipt is not always needed for the one time warranty repair. Each case is decided on its own merits but you should have a good reason why you don't have a receipt. Try to find some type of email of the purchase etc.

Please report back here with your outcome.


All the best.


----------



## sfsilicon

Edllguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> First take a picture of the error code right away. Don't delay. You are dealing with Onkyo as the lead as they own Pioneer Electronics now. Follow the instructions carefully in post #1 . Receipt is not always needed for the one time warranty repair. Each case is decided on its own merits but you should have a good reason why you don't have a receipt. Try to find some type of email of the purchase etc.
> 
> Please report back here with your outcome.
> All the best.


Thank you for the advice and will contact Onkyo. You can tell that I haven't had a reason to look at amplifiers in a while.  I took a picture + video of the UE22 error (see attached). I think I still have the receipt but will need to wait till tonight to get it.

---

Wow, got a response within a few seconds of posting. Was asked to email the parts department with the following information:

Model#-
Serial#-
Full Name-
Complete Shipping Address-
Phone #-
A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.


----------



## Edllguy

BassLake said:


> Edllguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update - The repair shop was good enough to let it run and it took three weeks for UE-22 to show up. She's all fixed up and on her way home.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share here with us when all hooked up and you are enjoying your receiver once again.
Click to expand...


----------



## atroph

Edllguy said:


> BassLake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share here with us when all hooked up and you are enjoying your receiver once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Edllguy I wanted to give an update. After receiving my 1021 back (a while ago) I have finally hooked it up in my RV. All works well and I'm thrilled to have this box back in action!
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rgarc

sfsilicon said:


> UE22 just happened to me on Saturday. Thanks for this thread, found it when I Googled the error code. Still reading through thread but planning to contact Pioneer for support. Any advice what I can do if I can't find the receipt? I'm the first owner - can't find how to check if I registered on pioneer. From the 1st post I'm assuming Pioneer has been bought by Onkyo - should I request for support on the Pioneer or Onkyo site?
> 
> 
> 
> *Pioneer receiver model/number - *VSX-1121
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*, - Sept 2011
> *Purchase date* - Looking for receipt, assuming 2011/12
> *UE22 Error display date *- 1/13/2018
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement *- open TV stand table open from 4 sides
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up *- medium usage, mainly for evening TV and weekend use
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. *- no warning, UE22 just appeared yesterday.


contact Pioneer by email and call their customer service if you don't get a response within a few days. Follow the steps at the beginning of the thread. got no response from Onkyo but got prompt respond from Pioneer. Even if you don't have your receipt they are well aware of the issue andshould work with you even if you don't have the receipt. I didn't have my receipt and they still helped me.


----------



## gfracerx

Thanks For this thread. 
I followed the instructions. 
They replied the day after my email. I received my box on 12-26-17, and I shipped it on 1-4-18. They received my receiver on 1-9-18. 
Pioneer Elite SC-67, Built 2012, Purchased 2013, UE-22 Displayed for approx 6 months in 2016 before it suddenly had no audio. 
It's just been sitting ever since until I found this thread.


----------



## Edllguy

Thank you to all affected owners who have responded to the posting criteria. Its meant for recently affected owners who have not started their 1 Time Warranty Repair Request. The purpose of this request is to demonstrate to Onkyo that there is a need for this program to continue. The more that affected owners voluntarily fill out this the better chance it will be extended for owners who haven't been affected yet. Basically it's proof that the program is needed.


Affected Forum members posting criteria:

*Please state the following:


Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
*


----------



## spilur

*Pioneer/Onkyo in Europe no help*

Had the same dreaded UE22 error. The error is now gone from the display but no sound. There is very low sound output from Zone 2 speakers.
Heated the DTS chip to 85 dregrees Celsius to no avail.
Called Onkyo/Pioneer support in Sweden and they said there is no extended warranty in Europe. Only in the US... :-(
Saw a post on youtube suggesting to heat up all chips on the motherboard, I will try that tonight. Perhaps 85 C is not enough?

Cheers Jacob


----------



## Edllguy

Hello spilur, heating the DSP chips will not work. Temporary solution only, not permanent.

The root cause of this defect is the Texas Instruments DSP chips which are faulty and need to be replaced with an updated version. However, it's very difficult to do this unless you go through official supply chains.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

spilur said:


> Had the same dreaded UE22 error. The error is now gone from the display but no sound. There is very low sound output from Zone 2 speakers.
> Heated the DTS chip to 85 dregrees Celsius to no avail.
> Called Onkyo/Pioneer support in Sweden and they said there is no extended warranty in Europe. Only in the US... :-(
> Saw a post on youtube suggesting to heat up all chips on the motherboard, I will try that tonight. Perhaps 85 C is not enough?
> 
> Cheers Jacob


You need Flux and heat it up around 235 degrees celsius for few seconds or it calls reflow. Another way is reball that means you desolder the chip, build new solder balls and solder it back. 

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon S

Unfortunately, my old Pioneer SC-67 has not exhibited this issue since i bought it. I know it has the bad DSP because i checked it. One change i did do was that i had heat sinks attached to all the "hot" chips on the HDMI board since i bought it. I did this because I had an Onkyo TX-NR906 which failed because the DSP chips overheated the caps on the same board. maybe the heat sinks prolonged the life of the DSP.


----------



## JuiceRocket

Hi all, 

Had my VSX-1121 hit me with the UE-22 error the first week of January. Happy New Year! 

Pioneer receiver model/number: *VSX-1121*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *Oct 2011*
UE22 Error display date:* Jan 3, 2018*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Freestanding on entertainment unit shelf*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Medium (had it on roughly 5-7 hours daily)*
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *Turned on receiver and audio wasn't working (picture was). This occurred intermittently for a couple of days, perhaps third day UE22 error began flashing. Audio stopped working entirely.
*


----------



## SoCalJake

UPDATE #2 :
Jan-19: Talked with parts. If I want to trade up instead of repairing the 1021, I was offered four models to choose from, each with increasing cost as expected: 1023, 1024, 1130 & 1131. What to do???

UPDATE #1 :
Jan-19: Had this in my inbox this morning. Looking better and no demand for original receipt!!
_Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE22 issue. Please send an email to our PARTS department at [email protected], put UE22 in the subject line and include the following information and items:

Model#-
Serial#-
Full Name-
Complete Shipping Address-
Phone #-
A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.

Our Parts Department should be in touch with you within a few business days of you sending this email to discuss what options there are for your unit. If you have not heard from them within 3-4 business days, please call them as a follow up to your email. They can be reached at 201-785-2600 option 4. Please do not call them prior to sending the email and giving them a few days to response._

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Original Post:
Well I sure am glad I found this thread. My VSX-1021K puked up the UE22 last week. Opened a case on onkyousa.com, not too hopeful since I didn't get any type of ack email. I really liked this unit a lot, and I'd like to keep liking Pioneer, too. Fingers crossed they treat me right.

*Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSX-1021-K
*Build date (MFD: month & year):* September 2011
*Purchase date:* December 2011
*UE22 Error display date:* Mid January 2018
*Receiver positioning/placement statement:* Horizontal on an open-type console, nothing on top
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:* Medium usage, average evening TV watching.
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:* My experience mirrors many of yours... a slow death over the last week. Seems to be capable of getting sound out after it warms up, but its popping and crackling a few times when powered on from off. Usually it's silent when powered on and doesn't play sound even after warming up. On occasion then I can power it off/on to nudge it and get some sound. Sometimes I just give up. I know my wife sure has.


----------



## Edllguy

Jon S said:


> Unfortunately, my old Pioneer SC-67 has not exhibited this issue since i bought it. I know it has the bad DSP because i checked it. One change i did do was that i had heat sinks attached to all the "hot" chips on the HDMI board since i bought it. I did this because I had an Onkyo TX-NR906 which failed because the DSP chips overheated the caps on the same board. maybe the heat sinks prolonged the life of the DSP.


Hi Jon, I would be curious to know the hour count of your unit which can be accessed via the display service menu accessed via a series of commands posted on this thread.


Someone theorized on this thread that if Pioneer had added heat-sinks when the receiver was manufactured we would not be having the issues that we see today with UE22-Error on Pioneer Receivers made in 2011 and 2012. However that directive would have to be issued by TI who made the chips. Anyways that would not be logical because why would TI say to Pioneer we are giving you defective DSP chips and we suggest putting heat-sinks on them because they most likely will fail after 2 or 3 years of use. Not gonna happen.

Therefore, I theorize that if you did indeed put heat-sinks starting at 0-100 hour count chances are you could have delayed or maybe even prevented UE22-Error from occurring. However, I would caution owners of 2011/2012 Pioneer receivers to start buying and applying the heatsinks because I believe the "remedy" only applies to those who installed them at a very low hour count. Receivers with normal usage, I believe, will not benefit from adding heat-sinks now and most likely will jeopardize your warranty claim with Onkyo in the future.

Remember any disclosure to Onkyo that you opened your receiver *for any reason* will void your chance of being approved for the one time warranty repair for the UE22-Error/TI DSP defect.


----------



## Jon S

I have about 2500 hours on the SC-67 right now... I recently replaced the SC-67 with a NIB SC-97 that i recently bought at a clearance sale.


----------



## sfsilicon

*Trade in vs. Repair?*

I heard back from Onkyo parts repair and they are saying they have no more parts to repair my VSX-1121. They are offering to upsell me on a refurbished VSX-LX301 with 1 year warranty for $700? I just checked online and see that new LX301 sell for $700 and the cheapest price is $469. Any suggestion how to move forward?


----------



## Edllguy

sfsilicon said:


> I heard back from Onkyo parts repair and they are saying they have no more parts to repair my VSX-1121. They are offering to upsell me on a refurbished VSX-LX301 with 1 year warranty for $700? I just checked online and see that new LX301 sell for $700 and the cheapest price is $469. Any suggestion how to move forward?


Hello sfsilicon,

I don't know what to suggest to you as this doesn't make sense what Onkyo is offering you. Maybe you should ask for clarification and present to them what you have found online in comparison.

Also, Onkyo is saying that they have no more parts to repair your VSX-1121? I'm going to assume that it's not DSP chips that they ran out of but they don't have anymore main digital boards for VSX-1121 which may be realistic since each model main digital board is specifically designed to fit a matching model holding slots. Different feature sets between the models etc.

Please let us know your outcome after you connect with Onkyo.


All the best.


----------



## Soneerpiony

Well another reporter of this problem. THANK YOU FOR STARTING THIS THREAD! My UE22 error started about a week ago and I am still heartbroken. This thread gives me hope though and I will post any updates as they happen. 

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer SC-1222-K

Build date (MFD: month & year) Not sure where this is found?

Purchase date: November 2012

UE22 Error display date: January 2018

Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open shelving

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Fairly high usage. 

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: UE22 showed up out of the blue causing full audio loss. So far I have been able to work around it by first allowing the unit to "warm up" for approx. 3-5 minutes. The sound eventually starts cutting back on while the UE22 error flashes on screen. Once the sound is working I power cycle the receiver and the error disappears until the next time I turn it back on after several hours of it being turned off.


----------



## kahlilj

Does this repair/replace apply to receivers purchased used too? I'm assuming it does since prior posts stated that no receipt was required, but does anyone know? I had a vsx53 that I really liked, but it got this UE22 code so i returned it. I wish I had known about this program earlier because I would have wanted to keep the unit and get it fixed.


----------



## gfracerx

Update! I received a call a couple days ago saying they no longer have the parts for my SC-67. They offered to send me a refurbished 2017 model SC-LX801 and I accepted. I haven't done a lot of research on this model honestly but it seems to have good specs. Still waiting for it to arrive.



gfracerx said:


> Thanks For this thread.
> I followed the instructions.
> They replied the day after my email. I received my box on 12-26-17, and I shipped it on 1-4-18. They received my receiver on 1-9-18.
> Pioneer Elite SC-67, Built 2012, Purchased 2013, UE-22 Displayed for approx 6 months in 2016 before it suddenly had no audio.
> It's just been sitting ever since until I found this thread.


----------



## Freonpsandoz

*How much did that cost?*



gfracerx said:


> Update! I received a call a couple days ago saying they no longer have the parts for my SC-67. They offered to send me a refurbished 2017 model SC-LX801 and I accepted. I haven't done a lot of research on this model honestly but it seems to have good specs. Still waiting for it to arrive.


How much did they charge you? They say they are now out of parts and are offering me a refurbished VSX-LX301 (a lower-power model) for $300 to replace my VSX-1121-K. I've used Pioneer receivers, tape decks and car audio for over 25 years, and my VSX-4800 lasted over 20. If they can't do better than that, I'm done with them.


----------



## kahlilj

Does ANYONE know if this repair/replace applies to used receivers as well? 
I'm assuming it does since prior posts stated that no receipt was required, but does anyone know? I had a VSX53 that I really liked, but it got this UE22 code so I returned it. I wish I had known about this program earlier because I would have wanted to keep the unit and get it fixed.

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Rgarc

kahlilj said:


> Does ANYONE know if this repair/replace applies to used receivers as well?
> I'm assuming it does since prior posts stated that no receipt was required, but does anyone know? I had a VSX53 that I really liked, but it got this UE22 code so I returned it. I wish I had known about this program earlier because I would have wanted to keep the unit and get it fixed.
> 
> Thoughts? Comments?


They are not asking for receipts so it would not hurt to try.


----------



## pioneer_guy

Thank you very much for this thread! The instructions on #1 post were great! 

The unit we have is a Pioneer Elite SC-68, built December 2012 and purchased February 2013

I found the thread by googling UE22 error after our Pioneer Elite SC-68 started to show the code back in September 2017. Three months later in December turning it on and letting it warm up (for several minutes) and after a few pops and clicks it still occasionally produced sound, until it died in late December. 

Onkyo replied three days after my email to them, and I received my box a few days later. I shipped the receiver to them on Jan 11th, 2018, and I received the fixed receiver back (with no note or other correspondence) today Jan 24th 2018. I was curious about what had been done to fix the problem, so I called Onkyo parts and they told me that 'the HDMI board was replaced'. I had to take a peek into the unit and was able to confirm that there are two D808K013DPTP400 chips on the HDMI board. Hopefully this unit will last a long time.

In the meantime, we again have a functioning receiver, so thank you very much!


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Great report Pioneer_guy. Welcome to AVS Forum. I like the picture of your DSP chips and have included them in post#2. 

Please keep in touch and let us know down the road how your repaired Pioneer receiver is doing.



Since there have been some reports that spare parts is becoming harder to find for the UE-22 Error repair for some models especially the lower end models I want to encourage affected owners to please find time to submit your claim to Onkyo. We don't know how Onkyo/Pioneer is acquiring the spare parts to fix our UE-22 Error affected receivers but as you can see in previous posts the clock may be ticking due to dwindling spare parts inventory.


All the best.


----------



## pioneer_guy

As I mentioned in my previous post yesterday, we received the fixed Pioneer Elite SC-68 unit back this week. I was wondering whether adding heatsinks now to the two DSP chips would be a good idea to try to prevent this issue from reoccurring? 

I am not an engineer, and (because of it) I don't quite understand how a redesign of a chip can completely eradicate the heat generation of a chip which performs the same function.


----------



## Bill Cross

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Great report Pioneer_guy. Welcome to AVS Forum. I like the picture of your DSP chips and have included them in post#2.
> 
> Please keep in touch and let us know down the road how your repaired Pioneer receiver is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Since there have been some reports that spare parts is becoming harder to find for the UE-22 Error repair for some models especially the lower end models I want to encourage affected owners to please find time to submit your claim to Onkyo. We don't know how Onkyo/Pioneer is acquiring the spare parts to fix our UE-22 Error affected receivers but as you can see in previous posts the clock may be ticking due to dwindling spare parts inventory.
> 
> 
> All the best.


First, thanks for all of your work and everyone's posts about this matter. This is huge issue, and you have done an extremely thorough and lengthy job organizing and supporting this problem and the people affected.

Second, I own a vsx-53 and have had the UE22 blinking error since about November. It has progressed from temporary blinking, to continuous blinking, to now, it seems to take several minutes of 'warm-up' for the unit to function. As you mentioned in this post, parts are likely becoming scarce. Do I have to wait until it completely fails before engaging with Onkyo? From everything I've read, it's pretty much a sure thing that it will fail, and if so, I would prefer to initiate the process sooner than later. Thanks again.


----------



## Rgarc

Bill Cross said:


> First, thanks for all of your work and everyone's posts about this matter. This is huge issue, and you have done an extremely thorough and lengthy job organizing and supporting this problem and the people affected.
> 
> Second, I own a vsx-53 and have had the UE22 blinking error since about November. It has progressed from temporary blinking, to continuous blinking, to now, it seems to take several minutes of 'warm-up' for the unit to function. As you mentioned in this post, parts are likely becoming scarce. Do I have to wait until it completely fails before engaging with Onkyo? From everything I've read, it's pretty much a sure thing that it will fail, and if so, I would prefer to initiate the process sooner than later. Thanks again.


I would do it sooner since as you may have read, parts for some receivers are becoming scarce. As long as the UE22 error consistently appears on your AVR, you have a pretty good case.


----------



## Bill Cross

Rgarc said:


> I would do it sooner since as you may have read, parts for some receivers are becoming scarce. As long as the UE22 error consistently appears on your AVR, you have a pretty good case.


Ok, thanks very much for the reply. *I believe I need to post my specifics, as requested on the OPs. 

Pioneer receiver model/number** - VSX-53
Build date MFD:** May 2011
Purchase date: 03/28/2013**
UE22 Error display date: November, 2017**
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Sits atop a DVD player that doesn't require top airflow in an entertainment center**. I removed the glass doors when I first placed the receiver in the entertainment center since it seemed like it would restrict airflow. Average current use (1.5 years) of the receiver is 2-4 hours per day of moderate to low volume. Prior use was 4-6 hours/day of moderate volume, occasional loud volume.
The UE22 error started approximately mid-November 2017. It started blinking only for the first several minutes of use, then would revert to the normal display. About 5 weeks later, the blinking error would remain on the display constantly. (The display would still read volume changes, input changes, etc. then would revert to blinking error). As of around January 15th, the unit requires 'warming up' for several minutes for the sound to work, otherwise there is no sound initially. This can take anywhere from 3-6 minutes. As of today, the unit still functions and produces sound. *


----------



## Edllguy

Bill Cross said:


> First, thanks for all of your work and everyone's posts about this matter. This is huge issue, and you have done an extremely thorough and lengthy job organizing and supporting this problem and the people affected.
> 
> Second, I own a vsx-53 and have had the UE22 blinking error since about November. It has progressed from temporary blinking, to continuous blinking, to now, it seems to take several minutes of 'warm-up' for the unit to function. As you mentioned in this post, parts are likely becoming scarce. Do I have to wait until it completely fails before engaging with Onkyo? From everything I've read, it's pretty much a sure thing that it will fail, and if so, I would prefer to initiate the process sooner than later. Thanks again.


Hi Bill,

From the many affected members that have posted here, Onkyo does not like to proceed on a UE-22 Error claim unless there is no sound or it displays UE-22 Error consistently. One affected member here had to insist that the Onkyo service centre try to reproduce the Error by leaving it plugged in and turned on to reproduce UE-22. Eventually it did but it took 3 weeks and then his claim was approved. That's risky.

What I'm trying to encourage affected members here to do is take pictures and videos of the UE-22 Error flashing at any of its stages of dying as proof if the Onkyo service centre says that they cannot reproduce UE-22 Error. 

Also, as strange as it sounds I recommend that if an affected receiver started flashing UE-22 Error do not turn it off. Leave it on 24/7 till UE-22 Error is permanent. Let it go through its dying cycles. Also, do not put in storage for any amount of time after displaying UE22 Error because it is very difficult when taken out of storage to reproduce the error. Very difficult. And when you send in an affected receiver in that state Onkyo cannot proceed on that claim. 

So remember, please take many pictures of the UE-22 Error display reading even if it's in its early stages of dying and start your online claim with Onkyo as stated in post#1 as soon as possible. Don't delay.

And to answer your question Bill...yes start the repair submission request now but have your pictures and videos saved as proof and all through this process leave your Pioneer unit powered on 24/7. You don't need any volume or anything just leave it on to push it to its final cycles of dying.


All the best.


----------



## Jon S

pioneer_guy said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post yesterday, we received the fixed Pioneer Elite SC-68 unit back this week. I was wondering whether adding heatsinks now to the two DSP chips would be a good idea to try to prevent this issue from reoccurring?
> 
> I am not an engineer, and (because of it) I don't quite understand how a redesign of a chip can completely eradicate the heat generation of a chip which performs the same function.


The problem was that the TI DSPs were defective and failed. You don't read much about DSP failures so i think it should be OK. Mind you, i have a SC-67 with heatsinks attached and it is still running fine. So it may help or it may not.


----------



## jerome8283

jerome8283 said:


> The UE22 error is consistently appearing on my Pioneer VSX-1021 receiver. I purchased it in 2011. I too began the process to have my unit repaired. I sent an email today and I'm waiting on a response.
> 
> I will report back with updates.
> 
> Thank you!


I went through the process successfully. It was very smooth and quick. It took about 1 week from the time I shipped my unit to them. I received it today and it works like new! Thanks!!


----------



## roguegeek

Pioneer VSX-1021-K
Manufactured October 2011
Purchased January 17, 2012
UE22 error displayed November 2017
Positioned in a home theater cabinet in its own area with no other components
Receiver has done medium to high usage throughout the last six years
It started by turning on the unit in the morning and hearing nothing for a couple of second, then a series of loud and quick buzzes through the speakers, followed by a couple more seconds of silence before the unit would begin to operate properly without any error code popping up. This happened for a couple of days until the UE22 error appeared on screen after the same sequence. It's been two months since the error popped up. I still deal with the same sequence of silence, buzzes, and silence before the error code pops up and the receiver operates, but the sequence is extending every day. On average, I'm waiting about a hour for the receiver to kick on after powering it up.


How does my experience sound compared to others? Do I go through Onkyo for this service or Pioneer? I ask because the instructions on the first post only explain Onkyo support.


----------



## Freonpsandoz

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1121-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): 09/2011
Purchase date: 02/2012
UE22 Error display date: Mid Dec 2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement: On an open entertainment unit shelf with plenty of air circulation around it.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High usage, often over 12 hours per day.
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: When the error started flashing, I experienced delays in getting audio output from Internet radio and HDMI inputs. The delays progressively increased in duration. Now, no audio seems to be output unless I keep switching inputs and audio processing modes for several minutes until it starts working. It hasn't failed completely yet. 

I followed the instructions for resolution of this issue starting with the online contact form and sending an email to the Onkyo parts department when instructed to do so. All the Onkyo parts department offered me was a refurbished VSX-LX301 for $300 (60% of the street price of a new unit.) That was two days ago, and I have been trying since then to cool off enough to compose a civil reply. The rated output power of the VXS-LX301 is even less than that of the VSX-1121, which to me is already underpowered. I run the VSX-1121 at -3 attenuation when I play music loud or listen to movies with quiet dialogue. (My beloved VSX-4800, with the volume control slightly over halfway up, shook paint off the walls for over 20 years before it failed.)

Everyone else in the US seems to be having much better luck with Pioneer/Onkyo than I am. What did I do wrong? Perhaps I was too forthcoming when I included order details for the unit, which was purchased on Amazon.


----------



## jerome8283

roguegeek said:


> Pioneer VSX-1021-K
> Manufactured October 2011
> Purchased January 17, 2012
> UE22 error displayed November 2017
> Positioned in a home theater cabinet in its own area with no other components
> Receiver has done medium to high usage throughout the last six years
> It started by turning on the unit in the morning and hearing nothing for a couple of second, then a series of loud and quick buzzes through the speakers, followed by a couple more seconds of silence before the unit would begin to operate properly without any error code popping up. This happened for a couple of days until the UE22 error appeared on screen after the same sequence. It's been two months since the error popped up. I still deal with the same sequence of silence, buzzes, and silence before the error code pops up and the receiver operates, but the sequence is extending every day. On average, I'm waiting about a hour for the receiver to kick on after powering it up.
> 
> 
> How does my experience sound compared to others? Do I go through Onkyo for this service or Pioneer? I ask because the instructions on the first post only explain Onkyo support.


I would go through the process, email Onkyo and let them know exactly what you told us here. They will tell you if you qualify. Your experience is very similar to mine except the error on my receiver was consistent. Powering on each day, I experienced a delay, only three minutes or so before receiving sound.


----------



## Edllguy

Freonpsandoz said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1121-K
> Build date (MFD: month & year): 09/2011
> Purchase date: 02/2012
> UE22 Error display date: Mid Dec 2017
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: On an open entertainment unit shelf with plenty of air circulation around it.
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High usage, often over 12 hours per day.
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: When the error started flashing, I experienced delays in getting audio output from Internet radio and HDMI inputs. The delays progressively increased in duration. Now, no audio seems to be output unless I keep switching inputs and audio processing modes for several minutes until it starts working. It hasn't failed completely yet.
> 
> I followed the instructions for resolution of this issue starting with the online contact form and sending an email to the Onkyo parts department when instructed to do so. All the Onkyo parts department offered me was a refurbished VSX-LX301 for $300 (60% of the street price of a new unit.) That was two days ago, and I have been trying since then to cool off enough to compose a civil reply. The rated output power of the VXS-LX301 is even less than that of the VSX-1121, which to me is already underpowered. I run the VSX-1121 at -3 attenuation when I play music loud or listen to movies with quiet dialogue. (My beloved VSX-4800, with the volume control slightly over halfway up, shook paint off the walls for over 20 years before it failed.)
> 
> Everyone else in the US seems to be having much better luck with Pioneer/Onkyo than I am. What did I do wrong? Perhaps I was too forthcoming when I included order details for the unit, which was purchased on Amazon.


Hello Freonpsandoz,

It may be possible that your specific unit is affected by a low spare parts inventory. I think that is a reality that will become more and more common on this thread and affected owners reading this thread should take note of.

As for what they are offering you in place of a repair I don't want to go on record that "it's a good or bad deal and take it or reject it" but that is how the program works and they are setting the criteria as to what they can offer. At least they are offering you something and not declining you outright. 

Maybe the glass is half full with this offer but that is the best they can do. I don't think they have the resources to negotiate a better offer. It is what it is.


All the best.


----------



## Soneerpiony

UPDATE Well I'm screwed!
The first reply I got from Onkyo verified that I qualified for the repair program and asked me to send them the pics ofbthw error and info about my receiver which I did right away. Then the person that replied told me that they were all out of the repair parts and instead is offering me a refurb SC-91 for $349 plus trade in of my receiver. That's a crap deal for somebody now living on disability and they won't offer any other options. Why do they even want my old receiver as trade in if it can't be fixed?? ??



Soneerpiony said:


> Well another reporter of this problem. THANK YOU FOR STARTING THIS THREAD! My UE22 error started about a week ago and I am still heartbroken. This thread gives me hope though and I will post any updates as they happen.
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer SC-1222-K
> 
> Build date (MFD: month & year) Not sure where this is found?
> 
> Purchase date: November 2012
> 
> UE22 Error display date: January 2018
> 
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open shelving
> 
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Fairly high usage.
> 
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: UE22 showed up out of the blue causing full audio loss. So far I have been able to work around it by first allowing the unit to "warm up" for approx. 3-5 minutes. The sound eventually starts cutting back on while the UE22 error flashes on screen. Once the sound is working I power cycle the receiver and the error disappears until the next time I turn it back on after several hours of it being turned off.


----------



## Edllguy

Hello everyone,


I'm a bit concerned about the reported parts shortage to fix our UE22-Error affected receivers. I can't get a handle on which units are affected or does it impact the entire UE22-Error "One Time Fix Repair Program".

I rely on the posts on this thread to gather accurate information to make an informed analysis of what's going on. Therefore, I would like to request that if you have been accepted for the one time repair or you have been rejected to please share on this thread. 

In the United States affected owners have the option to purchase a refurbished Pioneer unit at reduced cost while in Canada this in not an option due to different economies of scale. Canadians are only offered the "One Time Repair".

Please continue to report here so we can put the pieces of the puzzle together to tell an accurate story of what is going on.


Thanks


----------



## roguegeek

jerome8283 said:


> I would go through the process, email Onkyo and let them know exactly what you told us here. They will tell you if you qualify. Your experience is very similar to mine except the error on my receiver was consistent. Powering on each day, I experienced a delay, only three minutes or so before receiving sound.


Ok. Started the process and will post a followup after something happens with it. Question. Why are we being asked to go through Onkyo and not Pioneer for the service when the receiver is Pioneer branded? Should I send support requests to both or just Onkyo?


----------



## jerome8283

roguegeek said:


> Ok. Started the process and will post a followup after something happens with it. Question. Why are we being asked to go through Onkyo and not Pioneer for the service when the receiver is Pioneer branded? Should I send support requests to both or just Onkyo?


Onkyo owns Pioneer's home A/V division.


----------



## Bill Cross

Edllguy said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> From the many affected members that have posted here, Onkyo does not like to proceed on a UE-22 Error claim unless there is no sound or it displays UE-22 Error consistently. One affected member here had to insist that the Onkyo service centre try to reproduce the Error by leaving it plugged in and turned on to reproduce UE-22. Eventually it did but it took 3 weeks and then his claim was approved. That's risky.
> 
> What I'm trying to encourage affected members here to do is take pictures and videos of the UE-22 Error flashing at any of its stages of dying as proof if the Onkyo service centre says that they cannot reproduce UE-22 Error.
> 
> Also, as strange as it sounds I recommend that if an affected receiver started flashing UE-22 Error do not turn it off. Leave it on 24/7 till UE-22 Error is permanent. Let it go through its dying cycles. Also, do not put in storage for any amount of time after displaying UE22 Error because it is very difficult when taken out of storage to reproduce the error. Very difficult. And when you send in an affected receiver in that state Onkyo cannot proceed on that claim.
> 
> So remember, please take many pictures of the UE-22 Error display reading even if it's in its early stages of dying and start your online claim with Onkyo as stated in post#1 as soon as possible. Don't delay.
> 
> And to answer your question Bill...yes start the repair submission request now but have your pictures and videos saved as proof and all through this process leave your Pioneer unit powered on 24/7. You don't need any volume or anything just leave it on to push it to its final cycles of dying.
> 
> 
> All the best.


Edllguy, ok thanks. I will begin the process. The UE-22 error flashes constantly now. I don't think I was as clear as I could have been in my earlier post. The error flashes constantly, except, for example, if I change the input. Then it shows the new input for about 1-2 seconds, then reverts to the error flashing. (Same process as a functional unit, except it would revert to the default, such as Optimal, or similar.) I am concerned since I read on the Onkyo site that the program for loss of sound/network connectivity was only through the end of 2017. Hopefully the UE-22 isn't the same issue they mentioned. I will be sure to post results of the interactions, as you have requested in a subsequent post.


----------



## Rgarc

One thing that worked for me which may help some people. I went to the Onkyo site first but got no response, so I went through the Pioneer site and I got a response in 24 hours which was handled by ONKYo


----------



## Bill Cross

Rgarc said:


> One thing that worked for me which may help some people. I went to the Onkyo site first but got no response, so I went through the Pioneer site and I got a response in 24 hours which was handled by ONKYo


I started my repair request process yesterday around noon by submitting info via the Onkyo support page. I received a reply at 11:09am today to send info to the parts department, etc. Not criticizing your message by any means, just adding that the Onkyo site did function ok for me...I will update when I hear from the Parts department. I have my fingers crossed that they will have the parts to repair as I can't afford and don't really want a different unit. It may not be the 'latest/greatest', but I do like it a lot!


----------



## Bill Cross

Bill Cross said:


> I started my repair request process yesterday around noon by submitting info via the Onkyo support page. I received a reply at 11:09am today to send info to the parts department, etc. Not criticizing your message by any means, just adding that the Onkyo site did function ok for me...I will update when I hear from the Parts department. I have my fingers crossed that they will have the parts to repair as I can't afford and don't really want a different unit. It may not be the 'latest/greatest', but I do like it a lot!


Update: I received an email from the parts dept this morning at 10am:

You will receive a box and label to send your unit in for repairs. Your order number is xxxxxx

Please allow 3 to 5 business days to receive box/label


That seems rather quick, so I am pleased so far. I will provide the next update after receiving my unit back, or if I get the dreaded 'no parts' call.


----------



## gfracerx

My replacement receiver showed up at my door a couple days ago. No charge for the replacement. Looks to have a lot more features than my old one. Can't wait to try it out. 



gfracerx said:


> Update! I received a call a couple days ago saying they no longer have the parts for my SC-67. They offered to send me a refurbished 2017 model SC-LX801 and I accepted. I haven't done a lot of research on this model honestly but it seems to have good specs. Still waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Bill Cross

gfracerx said:


> My replacement receiver showed up at my door a couple days ago. No charge for the replacement. Looks to have a lot more feature than my old one. Can't wait to try it out.


Nice...the LX801 seems pretty bad*ss! Of course, your SC-67 wasn't a slouch either! Congrats on everything working out!


----------



## Bill Cross

I saw that pioneer_guy removed the cover and took a picture of the chipsets/board after receiving the replacement. I was thinking of taking before and after pics, but am concerned about removing the cover. I know my unit is technically already out of warranty, but this repair process has the feel of warranty work. Does anyone think it could cause any problems if I remove the cover prior to shipping it off for repair? Thx.


----------



## Freonpsandoz

Edllguy said:


> Maybe the glass is half full with this offer but that is the best they can do. I don't think they have the resources to negotiate a better offer. It is what it is.


The glass is half full in the sense that some people have gotten good deals and some haven't. I'm in the latter group. Maybe they are doing more for owners of higher-end models like gfracerx, who got a free SC-LX801 to replace an SC-67. That's very different from what I am offered, which is a refurbished VSX-LX301, a lesser model than the VSX-1121, at 60% of the street price of a new unit. I have no idea what to do next. I've always liked Pioneer home audio, but now that it's owned by Onkyo, I'm very leery of it. But then leaving customers holding the bag instead of going after the company that sold them bad parts is what's best for the billionaire shareholders of both corporations. #MAGA


----------



## Freonpsandoz

Edllguy said:


> Early unconfirmed reports is that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering repairs for this defect until the end of 2018.
> However, I'm trying to petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have this lengthened to the end of 2020/2021. Updates will be posted here on the status of this petition.


I'm not sure there is any point to that petition. Onkyo/Pioneer has already run out of parts to repair most affected units and has told me that they *will not* be producing any more such parts. (If they planned to do so, I would wait for a repair for my VSX-1121.) They are also running out of replacement refurbished units and are apparently no longer offering good deals to owners of lower-end models.


----------



## Edllguy

Bill Cross said:


> I saw that pioneer_guy removed the cover and took a picture of the chipsets/board after receiving the replacement. I was thinking of taking before and after pics, but am concerned about removing the cover. I know my unit is technically already out of warranty, but this repair process has the feel of warranty work. Does anyone think it could cause any problems if I remove the cover prior to shipping it off for repair? Thx.


Hi Bill,

My suggestion is "do not remove the cover prior to shipping". It's not worth it if something happens during that process and Onkyo somehow finds out. You will be disqualified from the one time warranty repair. 

However, it's different when you receive back your repaired unit and you decide to open it. Less risk of things going wrong since you already received your repair. 

Note: I will warn the affected members here that Onkyo has a "zero tolerance policy" of opening your affected units for any reason. That policy has been tested on members here and it wasn't nice. You open your Pioneer receiver at your own risk and consequences.


----------



## Bill Cross

Edllguy said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> My suggestion is "do not remove the cover prior to shipping". It's not worth it if something happens during that process and Onkyo somehow finds out. You will be disqualified from the one time warranty repair.
> 
> However, it's different when you receive back your repaired unit and you decide to open it. Less risk of things going wrong since you already received your repair.
> 
> Note: I will warn the affected members here that Onkyo has a "zero tolerance policy" of opening your affected units for any reason. That policy has been tested on members here and it wasn't nice. You open your Pioneer receiver at your own risk and consequences.


Edllguy,

Ok, thanks for the heads-up. I certainly won't risk any self-inflicted problems, so sealed it stays.


----------



## Bill Cross

Sheesh, things just can't go smoothly. Last night, my unit finally failed completely, providing no sound no matter how long I left the receiver on. That would be fine, except now the UE22 error has disappeared altogether. I am hoping that the pictures I submitted and the fact that it doesn't work at all will be enough. Just a day or so before getting the box to ship it for repair. 
The only difference I can detect (besides no sound) is that when I would change inputs or sound settings, the functional unit would make some clicks as it changed settings. Now, there is complete silence when cycling through different settings.


----------



## Edllguy

Bill Cross said:


> Sheesh, things just can't go smoothly. Last night, my unit finally failed completely, providing no sound no matter how long I left the receiver on. That would be fine, except now the UE22 error has disappeared altogether. I am hoping that the pictures I submitted and the fact that it doesn't work at all will be enough. Just a day or so before getting the box to ship it for repair.
> The only difference I can detect (besides no sound) is that when I would change inputs or sound settings, the functional unit would make some clicks as it changed settings. Now, there is complete silence when cycling through different settings.


If you have no sound now but you have pictures of the UE22-Error, I think you are good to qualify for the one time repair program based on the reports on this thread. 

Let us know the outcome.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ This is why I encourage affected owners that if you see UE22-Error at any of the stages of failure, do not delay, take many pictures to prove your case down the road. You delay with this proof and you hurt your chances of program eligibility as the error may not reproduce itself when you need it most.


----------



## Freonpsandoz

Edllguy said:


> Early unconfirmed reports is that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering repairs for this defect until the end of 2018.
> However, I'm trying to petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have this lengthened to the end of 2020/2021. Updates will be posted here on the status of this petition.


Edllguy, I had another thought. If you have any pull with Pioneer/Onkyo, please petition them to build more parts to fix these units. Or, if the DSP chip is a direct replacement, they could set up a program, perhaps with Texas Instruments, to replace the chipsets in existing boards. Are they holding TI accountable in any way for all of these problems? Does anyone know how many units have failed so far?


----------



## OLED4UNME

I sent in photos of VSX 1021-K with serial number and also my receipt. 

William Alston at Onkyo parts and services replied:

"Since your unit is out of warranty you can purchase a refurbished unit under our Out of warranty trade in program. A refurbished unit comes with a one year warranty which you would have to pay the refurbished price and ship your old unit to company. I wouldn't know what comparable to your unit our product support team can advise you whats comparable, if we have the unit in stock and price."

When I replied that there was a repair program, and I wanted the unit repaired, this was the second email response:

"Yes the program you're asking about is our special service program however your unit doesn't qualify for this program."

I really would prefer to have my unit repaired. I don't think Pioneer offers very good pricing on refurbs, especially with almost 10% tax, no better than can be purchased by anyone online. When he said I would have to ship my old unit back, is that at my expense, or will they send me a prepaid box and shipping label?

I assume those who opted for upgrade rather than repair had to pay applicable sales tax?


----------



## Rgarc

OLED4UNME said:


> I sent in photos of VSX 1021-K with serial number and also my receipt.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I got my 1021 repaired late November/early December with no issues. I would call the parts department contact number on your email and talk to someone directly. Sometimes you may get different results based on you is handling your claim.


----------



## adeptx

Can anyone who had this repair done/has a "qualified" 2011-2012 model be able to tell me what their ORIGINAL TI DSP chip model number was? I have a 2013 but it has the D808K013CPTP4 TI chip, which has been mentioned by them and this article to be a defective chip that dies early. The D chip is apparently the correct one. Onkyo however is telling me that "they are fixing receivers with a specific chip, which your unit does NOT have". I want to see if I can confirm what "chips" are the ones they consider defective and are replacing.


----------



## adeptx

Update to post above after gathering more information.

I'm a little confused. I have a VSX-1123-k with the UE22, but it was manufactured in March 2013. However, I CAN confirm that it has the D808K013*C*PTP4 chip which is identified as the the cause of the UE22 error code in the 2011-2012 models. I contacted Oknyo and they tell me that my unit DOESN'T have that chip. Except that I'm looking at it. They then refused to tell me what the TI DSP model #'s were that were covered, and just told me I'm not effected and have ignored me since.

Any advice on the next course of action?


----------



## Edllguy

adeptx said:


> Update to post above after gathering more information.
> 
> I'm a little confused. I have a VSX-1123-k with the UE22, but it was manufactured in March 2013. However, I CAN confirm that it has the D808K013*C*PTP4 chip which is identified as the the cause of the UE22 error code in the 2011-2012 models. I contacted Oknyo and they tell me that my unit DOESN'T have that chip. Except that I'm looking at it. They then refused to tell me what the TI DSP model #'s were that were covered, and just told me I'm not effected and have ignored me since.
> 
> Any advice on the next course of action?


Hello adeptx,

Sorry to hear that your VSX-1123-K has been affected by the UE22-Error. Unfortunately, there was a small March 2013 production run that was manufactured with the defective DSP chips. Pioneer quietly changed to the "D" version DSP chips in April 2013 and forward.

Please read the following posts to understand how it all happened.

"See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error."

Basically Texas Instruments warned Pioneer that there was a problem with their DSP chips, however, instead of doing the right thing and taking ownership of the problem they brushed it quietly under the rug and sold off their home electronics division to Onkyo and absolving themselves of any responsibility for their actions.

Unfortunately, because of the small number involved and the delayed research to confirm that my information was accurate it was too late to incorporate this production run into the repair program that Onkyo is currently offering. Sadly, affected owners of the March 2013 production run are on their own and I'm very sorry that we could not have them included. The criteria of the repair program was set a while ago and the customer service agents involved are following a strict script of how the program will work and I'm going to even assume that there is a budget limit that they must adhere too. Its probably not open to that much if any flexibility.

However, I still respect Onkyo for what they have done to clean up the mess that the previous Pioneer owners created. For that reason I want to encourage new buyers of Onkyo and Pioneer receivers to purchase their products because they didn't have to create the one time repair program in North America but they took the high road to do the right thing and help us in some capacity. This is corporate integrity and customer service done the right way.


----------



## Bill Cross

Edllguy said:


> Hello adeptx,
> 
> Sorry to hear that your VSX-1123-K has been affected by the UE22-Error. Unfortunately, there was a small March 2013 production run that was manufactured with the defective DSP chips. Pioneer quietly changed to the "D" version DSP chips in April 2013 and forward.
> 
> Please read the following posts to understand how it all happened.
> 
> "See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error."
> 
> Basically Texas Instruments warned Pioneer that there was a problem with their DSP chips, however, instead of doing the right thing and taking ownership of the problem they brushed it quietly under the rug and sold off their home electronics division to Onkyo and absolving themselves of any responsibility for their actions.
> 
> Unfortunately, because of the small number involved and the delayed research to confirm that my information was accurate it was too late to incorporate this production run into the repair program that Onkyo is currently offering. Sadly, affected owners of the March 2013 production run are on their own and I'm very sorry that we could not have them included. The criteria of the repair program was set a while ago and the customer service agents involved are following a strict script of how the program will work and I'm going to even assume that there is a budget limit that they must adhere too. Its probably not open to that much if any flexibility.
> 
> However, I still respect Onkyo for what they have done to clean up the mess that the previous Pioneer owners created. For that reason I want to encourage new buyers of Onkyo and Pioneer receivers to purchase their products because they didn't have to create the one time repair program in North America but they took the high road to do the right thing and help us in some capacity. This is corporate integrity and customer service done the right way.


Edllguy,
I agree wholeheartedly that Onkyo had no responsibility to offer this repair program, and they did anyway from a position of integrity as you stated. However, I would think that if there was a limited number of affected units confirmed to have been affected during Q1, 2013, I would think it wouldn't be a stretch to include them. Especially if it is confirmed, which I would think would be easy to do, and seems to be the case based on your above post. I liken it to a automotive recall. If, for example, Ford Mustangs from 2011-12 were found to have a faulty airbag and were recalled to be repaired, and then post-recall it was discovered a limited number of 2013 cars also had the faulty airbag part, they would then be included. I understand the UE22 isn't a safety issue, nor an official recall, but the parallel is there. Just my .02. 

Also, my VSX-53 will be arriving in Illinois tomorrow sometime, so hopefully all will go smoothly, especially since the error disappeared and the sound died completely just before getting the box. I'll provide an update once it's repaired or if something else transpires. --Bill


----------



## Edllguy

Bill Cross said:


> Edllguy,
> I agree wholeheartedly that Onkyo had no responsibility to offer this repair program, and they did anyway from a position of integrity as you stated. However, I would think that if there was a limited number of affected units confirmed to have been affected during Q1, 2013, I would think it wouldn't be a stretch to include them. Especially if it is confirmed, which I would think would be easy to do, and seems to be the case based on your above post. I liken it to a automotive recall. If, for example, Ford Mustangs from 2011-12 were found to have a faulty airbag and were recalled to be repaired, and then post-recall it was discovered a limited number of 2013 cars also had the faulty airbag part, they would then be included. I understand the UE22 isn't a safety issue, nor an official recall, but the parallel is there. Just my .02.
> 
> Also, my VSX-53 will be arriving in Illinois tomorrow sometime, so hopefully all will go smoothly, especially since the error disappeared and the sound died completely just before getting the box. I'll provide an update once it's repaired or if something else transpires. --Bill



Hi Bill,

You have brought up a reasonable argument and good points to include the affected Q1 receiver owners. I have also received a couple of angry AVS emails over the 2013 Q1 affected owners. But I have no direct control over how Onkyo makes its decisions to deal with this matter. Social media platforms can only go so far in influencing companies to make changes. 

Therefore the onus will be on affected end users to individually petition Onkyo to include them in the UE22-Error customer care program. If there is enough petitions Onkyo could consider to modify the program to include them but again it will be based on the number of people that petition Onkyo and if the decision makers at Onkyo are willing to modify the program to include 2013 Q1 affected owners.


----------



## Bill Cross

Edllguy said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> You have brought up a reasonable argument and good points to include the affected Q1 receiver owners. I have also received a couple of angry AVS emails over the 2013 Q1 affected owners. But I have no direct control over how Onkyo makes its decisions to deal with this matter. Social media platforms can only go so far in influencing companies to make changes.
> 
> Therefore the onus will be on affected end users to individually petition Onkyo to include them in the UE22-Error customer care program. If there is enough petitions Onkyo could consider to modify the program to include them but again it will be based on the number of people that petition Onkyo and if the decision makers at Onkyo are willing to modify the program to include 2013 Q1 affected owners.


I agree 100% and hope I didn't imply that the onus was on you. I cannot begin to thank you enough for all the work you must have done and continue to do related to this issue. When I first encountered this issue and did a search related to UE-22, I got several links back to Q&As that basically said, "well, the mainboard probably failed so you'll need to get it repaired", or, "try doing a software update." Then I came to this thread. Wow! I've only gotten through maybe 20 total pages of posts, and I'm sure other people have said it, I sincerely applaud your efforts! :grin:
Edit to include: And, to be fair, thanks to all the other people that contributed to and kept this thread going with great info.


----------



## edubbrulez

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1021-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): September 2011
Purchase date: 11/11/2011
UE22 Error display date: November 2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Enclosed cabinet with the back of the cabinet removed. Nothing on top or below the receiver. It has its own cubby.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Noticed that audio would periodically not turn on when unit was turned on. After a few moments the audio would kick on. But it's been getting worse ever since.


----------



## Edllguy

Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.


If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## edubbrulez

Edllguy said:


> Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim
> 
> When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...6&d=1506878454
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...8&d=1508447758
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...0&d=1516848879
> 
> If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.
> 
> Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


So I hate to ask this - but have they been replacing main boards with known defective replacements?

My submitted claim was accepted this AM. Only took 2 days to get them to accept the defect! They are sending me a prepaid box to send my unit back for repair.

Erik


----------



## browner20

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1021-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): November 2011
Purchase date: 1/9/2012
UE22 Error display date: April 2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Wire shelf in large under stairs closet with nothing above or below
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: picture and sounds flickered for several months, then sound completely went away and UE22 started flashing. It still produces a picture and switches between HDMI inputs but no sound and will not upscale non-hdmi inputs

Submitted step 1 on the Onkyo website today. I was moving the past 6 months or else I probably would have found this forum earlier. Now I am scared as it seems members with VSX-1021 and 1121 are not offering repair and/or poor replacement options. 

Because this was our main unit for watching TV in our main living room I replaced it right away with a Elite SC-82. The HDMI board went out in it as well after several months and had to have it repaired under warranty. I have to say it does not appear that Pioneer's quality has been poor to say the least.

Update while typing this post - I received a quick response from Onkyo asking for Step 2 in a matter of an hour.


----------



## Edllguy

"So I hate to ask this - but have they been replacing main boards with known defective replacements?"


I know of 2 reports that it happened at the beginning of the repair program but I believe that there is safeguards now in place to reduce the risk. However, to be safe going forward it's good to know that one can verify that they have the correct DSP chipset and not the incorrect one. Education never hurts.


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Good Lord...I got the dreaded UE22 error code from my SC-67 this morning. I was getting no sound output until about 30 min ago. I now have sound. I'm sure it won't last. I bought the SC-67 maybe 2-3 years ago from Best Buy and did purchase the extended warranty. I have to dig out the receipt from my files to verify. I probably should go through Best Buy to get this fixed. Maybe I can get a brand new receiver. I'm going to take pictures of the receiver screen now as many have mentioned in this thread


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Rumble_Fish said:


> Good Lord...I got the dreaded UE22 error code from my SC-67 this morning. I was getting no sound output until about 30 min ago. I now have sound. I'm sure it won't last. I bought the SC-67 maybe 2-3 years ago from Best Buy and did purchase the extended warranty. I have to dig out the receipt from my files to verify. I probably should go through Best Buy to get this fixed. Maybe I can get a brand new receiver. I'm going to take pictures of the receiver screen now as many have mentioned in this thread





Update:
This was a bust. I bought the receiver on 12/13/2013 and the warranty just expired 1/13/2018. I mean come on!!!!!


----------



## Bill Cross

Ugh...So, after my unit arrived at their repair center on Feb 13th, I heard nothing from anyone about anything. I wasn't really surprised by that, but after a week I figured I would send a request for an update. I got this reply today:


I contacted the service center and was informed we no longer have anymore parts to fix your unit. We are offering people with a VSX-53'S a discounted price on refurbished units. 
SC-LX501 for $449.00 
SC-91- for $349.00 
They come with a 1 year warranty, and all accessories.
If you would like to proceed please let me know which option you will go with.
This is very time sensitive.

So, now I'm rather po'd. They couldn't have told me this upfront? What if I hadn't sent a request for an update? How long would I have been sitting around wondering what happened without hearing anything? She tells me it is 'very time sensitive'. WTF? If it was time sensitive, why didn't they let me know sooner? If I could afford $350-450 for a refurb, I would have just gone out an purchased a new unit. There's more than one reason why I was hoping to get this repaired. What if I were to decline? Will they ship me back a dead unit? Just keep the dead unit?

I know I am shaking my fist at the clouds, but needed to vent, so figured I would thinly disguise my ranting as an update.


----------



## Bill Cross

Ok, so to follow up my previous angry post, I will try to be more constructive. (Even though this seems rather bait-and-switchy.) A couple of questions:

The SC-91 has the same faulty TI chips, doesn't it? What's to say I don't spend $350 that I don't have and end up with the UE22 in 13 months? 
I would probably go with the SC-91, but honestly can't afford it. (a lot can change in 5 years, unfortunately) Does anyone think I might be able to counter, asking for something less expensive? I don't need anything more than what I had before, feature-wise, so a lesser model for $100 is something I could manage. Anyway, any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^The SC-91 does not have the faulty TI chips so you are safe without the possibility of UE22-Error. Really the decision rests with you Bill. You can try to negotiate a better deal but I'm going to assume the program does not work that way. Not everyone will be happy with the options Onkyo offers, however, be happy that they are offering something instead of nothing.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Rumble_Fish said:


> Update:
> This was a bust. I bought the receiver on 12/13/2013 and the warranty just expired 1/13/2018. I mean come on!!!!!


I would suggest that you submit a claim quickly. I think your chances are good for spare parts and the free repair. 

Let us know the outcome. All the best.


----------



## browner20

Received an email today from Onkyo letting me know my box is on the way. I am hoping this means they have the parts


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Great, keep us updated. Welcome to AVS Forum.


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Edllguy said:


> I would suggest that you submit a claim quickly. I think your chances are good for spare parts and the free repair.
> 
> Let us know the outcome. All the best.



Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-67
Build date (MFD: month & year): December 2012 
Purchase date: 12/2013
UE22 Error display date: February 2018 


Hey everyone. I have an update. I contacted Onkyo Parts as suggested in the instructions in this forum. I pretty much got the same dog & pony show that many have posted. They requested pics of model #, serial number & error code. They responded via email about refurbished units. I was initially angry since I paid a lot of money for this unit. It had "Lite" usage. The best they can do is to tell me that you can buy refurbished models at a discount after all the cash I forked out for this machine with a crap 1 year warranty.....really? Anyway, to make a long story short, I spoke with someone at 201-785-2600 ext. 4 and they told me that they expect new parts in April and I can go on a wait list. So, that's where I am now. That is very good news. I have to admit, even though I was initially annoyed, Onkyo has been pretty good "at the moment"; we will see what happens in April. I realize these customer service reps are toeing the corporate line when it comes to these things and it is not their fault. They are just stating what they have been told. I would say that Onkyo needs to continue to fix these models that have manufacturing defects and continue to do the right thing; especially when TI issued a recall. If things continue to go well and my unit is fixed in April, I will definitely consider buying an Onkyo in the future when I set up a true home theater in my furnished basement. I realize that this originated under Pioneer, however, you now own this division of Pioneer which makes it your problem.


----------



## Rgarc

Rumble_Fish said:


> I realize that this originated under Pioneer, however, you now own this division of Pioneer which makes it your problem.


I would say that Onkyo should be commended for picking up the can that Pioneer kicked down the road.


----------



## Bill Cross

I have been going back and forth with a great rep at the parts department. I advised her that the options for me to spend $350-450 were not something financially feasible for me at the current time. She gave me the tech support line and suggested I call them to see if I could find something more affordable, as she understood my situation. I was hesitant to do this, as I expected less-than-stellar support. However, the rep at tech handled the call very efficiently provided me several different options. The two I settled on were the VSX-90 ($239) and the VSX-1130-k ($212). Since the only difference I could detect between the two units was the Elite name on the plastic front, I chose the 1130. My situation has changed over the last five years, and this unit should meet my needs adequately. It should be shipping to me either today or tomorrow. I will provide a final update upon receipt and installation. In spite of my prior unhappy post, I have been very pleased with my interactions with the staff at Onkyo. My only complaint so far would be not hearing anything for over a week from the time my unit was delivered and me having to reach out for an update. My compliments would extend to the Parts rep (especially), the tech rep and the program itself. As is usually the case, it's the person on the other end of the phone/email that can make or break an experience.


----------



## Bill Cross

browner20 said:


> Received an email today from Onkyo letting me know my box is on the way. I am hoping this means they have the parts


I would not get too hopeful. I thought the same thing, and shipped my unit back. I waited for over a week after it was delivered and sent them a request for an update via email. (I was half expecting a tracking number for my unit coming back to me). Unfortunately, I received a 'sorry no parts' email. That's really the only negative experience I've had, however. I would recommend tracking the shipment back to Onkyo, and once it's been delivered, give them a couple of days to respond. If they don't, I would reach back out via email or phone. Please see my most recent post for a more complete summary. I left a rant prior to that, and it should probably be ignored.


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Bill Cross said:


> I would not get too hopeful. I thought the same thing, and shipped my unit back. I waited for over a week after it was delivered and sent them a request for an update via email. (I was half expecting a tracking number for my unit coming back to me). Unfortunately, I received a 'sorry no parts' email. That's really the only negative experience I've had, however. I would recommend tracking the shipment back to Onkyo, and once it's been delivered, give them a couple of days to respond. If they don't, I would reach back out via email or phone. Please see my most recent post for a more complete summary. I left a rant prior to that, and it should probably be ignored.


 
In my humble opinion, I think your rant was appropriate. For example, lets say Nissan bought Mazda. A vendor of Mazda issued a recall on one of their products (e.g. airbags, clutch, gas tank etc etc). Instead of Nissan fixing these problems (which they could easily do), they tell you we will offer you $3,000 off the purchase of a used Mazda vehicle. Your initial reaction would be anger. The vehicle worked perfectly fine until this issue surfaced through no fault of your own. They are penalizing the customer for a defective product that was recalled. I could understand if the customer was negligent in taking care of the product. That is not the case. My experience with Onkyo's customer service reps has been very positive. That doesn't necessarily equate to getting my SC-67 receiver fixed. We will see how things progress when April arrives. Onkyo need to continue to fix these machines and forget about offering refurbished units. Gives the impression that you are trying to fleece even MORE money out of our pockets.


----------



## Bill Cross

Rumble_Fish said:


> In my humble opinion, I think your rant was appropriate. For example, lets say Nissan bought Mazda. A vendor of Mazda issued a recall on one of their products (e.g. airbags, clutch, gas tank etc etc). Instead of Nissan fixing these problems (which they could easily do), they tell you we will offer you $3,000 off the purchase of a used Mazda vehicle. Your initial reaction would be anger. The vehicle worked perfectly fine until this issue surfaced through no fault of your own. They are penalizing the customer for a defective product that was recalled. I could understand if the customer was negligent in taking care of the product. That is not the case. My experience with Onkyo's customer service reps has been very positive. That doesn't necessarily equate to getting my SC-67 receiver fixed. We will see how things progress when April arrives. Onkyo need to continue to fix these machines and forget about offering refurbished units. Gives the impression that you are trying to fleece even MORE money out of our pockets.


You make a very good point. I go back and forth in my mind about this whole thing. If Onkyo is truly out of parts, I am not against offering the refurb option rather than a 'too bad so sad, you're out of luck' response. Which they could have done. That probably would have resulted in at least some damage to their brand, if not a class-action lawsuit. On the other hand, they could have initiated a full recall and replaced the defective units several years ago. 
While I greatly appreciate what edllguy has done with this thread, I don't agree with the mentality that I should just be thankful that Onkyo has a program. I would use the analogy of me having some dread, fatal disease. A drug company comes up with a cure for said illness. I have $100, but they are charging $10000 for the cure. I should be happy that the company invented a cure that does me no good whatsoever? While I may be happy for everyone else that can afford the cure, I am quite confident that I would probably be MORE angry since there's now a cure, but just beyond my reach, rather than no cure at all. 

Anyways, thanks for the reply. I will be very interested to see what happens in April when new parts are supposed to come in. Has anyone been able to confirm that? I guess I am just cynical. I truly hope it goes smoothly and successfully for you.


----------



## browner20

My unit was shipped to Onkyo this morning. I figure I will call next Friday if I do not hear anything.


----------



## mr_jbloggs

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1021-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): March 2011
Purchase date: Fall of 2011
UE22 Error display date: March 3rd, 2018 (Today)
Receiver positioning/placement statement: TV Stand Cabinet with front of cabinet open
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Was working fine last night with no indication of anything wrong. This morning turned on the receiver and got the UE22 error 

Submitted step 1 on the Onkyo website today.

Before finding this fantatic thread, for which I'd like to thank the OP and and all that have been contributing, I found a youtube video describing a DIY fix for the UE22 issue but then found this thread. The video may be useful for those people where Onkyo is refusing to fix the issue...


----------



## dashpuppy

mr_jbloggs said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1021-K
> Build date (MFD: month & year): March 2011
> Purchase date: Fall of 2011
> UE22 Error display date: March 3rd, 2018 (Today)
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: TV Stand Cabinet with front of cabinet open
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Was working fine last night with no indication of anything wrong. This morning turned on the receiver and got the UE22 error
> 
> Submitted step 1 on the Onkyo website today.
> 
> Before finding this fantatic thread, for which I'd like to thank the OP and and all that have been contributing, I found a youtube video describing a DIY fix for the UE22 issue but then found this thread. The video may be useful for those people where Onkyo is refusing to fix the issue...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBFRKQdNC4k


that's my video  The video has fixed a few amps..


----------



## elliott000

I don't have anything positive to add lol. My Sc 1527 died again, i originally had a guy here repair it and it probably both me another year. But she's cooked again so I finished the job with a hammer.... Got a new yamaha enroute, i hope u guys have better luck than I did

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

^^^The heat gun technique was already tried multiple times globally and we have confirmed it is only a short term solution. Not long term.

The only way to fix the UE22-Error is to get a main digital board replacement that has the updated Texas Instruments DSP chipset. The "*D*" version. 

North America (*USA and Canada*) are the only countries that is currently offering the free one time repair program (*verification required*) for affected units.


----------



## Edllguy

Continued from Post #1 
Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013*D*ZKB4 or D808K013*D*PTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.



If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## Rgarc

Has anyone noticed a difference in performance from their repaired units. I set up my system and ran the room correction as before but i am having to crank up the volume more to drive my speakers now. I have a VSX-1021-k and I m running it into the same speakers as before which are 8 ohm BA satellites with 89db sensitivity. Is anyone else experiencing a similar situation or am i just listening more critically now?


----------



## browner20

Good news for the VSX-1021-K owners as they still must have parts as I just received notice that mine is on its way back without having to call. Pretty quick if you ask me! Looks like my model may have other issues based on Rgarc's comment but we shall see.

Edllguy - do you think they would still be pawning off a recalled chip after all this? Sounds like an recipe for a class action lawsuit to me.


----------



## Edllguy

browner20 said:


> Good news for the VSX-1021-K owners as they still must have parts as I just received notice that mine is on its way back without having to call. Pretty quick if you ask me! Looks like my model may have other issues based on Rgarc's comment but we shall see.
> 
> Edllguy - do you think they would still be pawning off a recalled chip after all this? Sounds like an recipe for a class action lawsuit to me.


I believe that this thread highlighted the issue of the incorrect chipset being used for the repair. Lately we have no reports of this occurring again. 

In regards to the class action lawsuit, someone familiar with legal process here stated that the statutes of limitations has kicked in and therefore that avenue has expired. However, just after the "SOL" kicked in Onkyo introduced the repair program in Canada and the United States.

I theorize that Onkyo introduced the repair program for us in part because here in North America bad social media reports can really affect company's profit margins and do long term damage to a brands image.


----------



## jokersworld

Hello, I had the same error and received an email with the option of getting it repaired when the parts are available or a refurbished Pioneer LX701 for $699.00 with a 1 year warranty. I had just purchased the LX801 for 
$1599.00 plus tax from Best buy brand new.

I am unsure of which path to take. Get it repaired and have 2 receivers or should I purchase the refurbished unit and just have the one.


----------



## browner20

My experience with the program was awesome. Submitted initial step on 2/21 and had the unit back in my possession by 3/12. I have not tested it yet as I am debating on pulling out my main receiver. My main receiver, Elite 81, is also damaged as I had the HDMI board replaced under warranty but come to find out the air play went out as well but I did not realize it because I was so focused on the HDMI issue. Must have taken a pretty close hit by lighting to knock out the HDMI board and the airplay feature and who knows what else. I found a bluetooth device that works to play music off of my phone when outside, 2nd zone, but it is just a little more clunky to have to connect every time. I figure I will keep one as backup when the other fails but not sure which to use in the meantime. 
@Edllguy - thank you so much for putting this together as at least I have options and did not have to throw a $600+ receiver in the trash.


----------



## tomtastic

*One Year After Repair*

Received it back on 3/06/2017 and still working. Here's to another year, not ready to upgrade yet.


----------



## Edllguy

tomtastic said:


> *One Year After Repair*
> 
> Received it back on 3/06/2017 and still working. Here's to another year, not ready to upgrade yet.



Hello tomtastic,

Thank you for reporting 1 year after the repair that everything to still working. It supports that the fix is real and will extend the life of a UE22-Error affected receiver. 

Similar reports from other members are welcome.


----------



## Edllguy

To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

_____________________________________________________________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## tobak

*Unit replacement in Canada*

Here is my own UE-22 experience:

Pioneer receiver model/number: Elite VSX-50
Build date (MFD: month & year): July 2011
UE22 Error display date: Dec 2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement: In cabinet, good back and vertical spacing but poor lateral. 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Very similar symptoms to those experienced by others: Started to have intermittent issues in the fall, and by end of year had the permanent UE-22 code and no sound.

I sent all the requested info to Onkyo as suggested in this thread. They immediately offered to repair the Unit. I then shipped it to a local(Canadian) repair center. After a few weeks I contacted them again for an update and they said they where out of parts. Onkyo then offered me a refurb 2017 VSX LX-302 at no extra cost but with only 30 days warranty. I accepted and just received it. Took over two months to get a replacement after sending it for repair. 

So it seems that Onkyo now offers replacements in Canada, which did not seem to be the case based on previous comments.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Hello tobak. Welcome to AVS Forum. 

That is great news that Onkyo/Pioneer Canada offered you a refurb. Before I change/update my first post I would like to see more Canadians offered a refurb.

I don't know how the spare parts inventory works in Canada and the United States, however, it may only be a temporary measure till more spare parts can be produced and then we "may" see the repair offers start again.


----------



## drumcraft

Pioneer receiver model/number: S-65
Build date (MFD: month & year): April 2012
Purchase date: ~October 2012
UE22 Error display date: January 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement:In a large cubbie with good space around and vent holes in back for decent air circulation
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: UE223 would come and go for a week or so, then finally the displayed stayed on and no sound.

I initially tried to go through Pioneer for this and that was a mistake, to say the least (I was unaware at the time of the Onnkyo - Pioneer connection). I then followed the instructions laid out in this thread and I must say things have gone great so far. I received a quick response from an Onkyo Parts and Service rep stating that they were out of parts for my unit and that I could do the refurb thing. But then at the end of the email, the rep stated that they are expecting new parts in April if I want to wait. So I waited. Today (3/26/18) I received an email from the tech stating parts are in and I will be getting a box and label to send my unit in - in 3-5 days. She also stated that I should not wait to send it in; send it right away to ensure parts will still be available when they receive it. So I will do that. Hopefully the repair process will be equally good. She stated it should take 7-10 days after they receive it. I will post a followup.

The rep also stated that although she does not know the chipset part numbers on the replacement, that I will be getting a new HDMI board that does not have the faulty chip(s).

Thanks to Edllguy and everyone else who have put in the time to get this resolved for so many of us.


----------



## silverserver1

Hi!

I got a VSX-921-K with the same issue.
No sound at all. Firmware not loadable - stop at 20% with Update Error 1.
But I'm from Europe, do you think I can also do your procedure?

thanks for your help & kr,
Martin


----------



## Edllguy

silverserver1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got a VSX-921-K with the same issue.
> No sound at all. Firmware not loadable - stop at 20% with Update Error 1.
> But I'm from Europe, do you think I can also do your procedure?
> 
> thanks for your help & kr,
> Martin


Hello silverserver1,

You will need a new HDMI board (Main Digital Board) with an updated Texas Instruments DSP chipset "D" version.

The other option is acquiring the TI DSP "D" chipset yourself and replacing the faulty DSP chipset currently on the main digital board. To date, no one that I know of, has acquired the updated DSP chipset themselves to attempt this type of repair. I heard it's very difficult with zero reports that someone has successfully accomplished this.

Also, ONKYO/Pioneer Europe does not offer the free repair program. Only in North America is it being offered. 

Sorry for the unfortunate news.


----------



## silverserver1

Hi Edllguy,

thanks for your help!
I called the Onkyo Support, cause there exists a Userservice programm for AVs between 2009 and 2012 that have no sound or network connection fallout in Europe.
But they don't care about Pioneer devices from that age - even it is the same issue - he didn't deny the faulty TI Chips on both devices, Onkyo and Pio 
But the Onkyo man saif, that there also exists an UE22 programm in Europe...
I will check this and update my post here...

by the way... I ordered 2 TI chips with "D" from Malaysia.... we will see if they arrive and if I find smbd who is able so solder them on my board...

If I got the message UE22 on the display back again, I would appreciate and take the easy way with Pioneer...

cheers,
Martin


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Keep us updated on the outcome.


----------



## sightpicture

*Started Step 1 Today (April 5th, 2018)*

*Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSX-1021-K
*Build date (MFD: month & year):* August 2011
*Purchase date:* November 15, 2011
*UE22 Error display date:* April 4, 2018
*Receiver positioning/placement statement:* TV Stand Cabinet with glass removed from front doors to utilize the black speaker screen material. 5-6" of space to both sides, 4" above open. No additional spacing below as it is resting on its own 1/2" feet. *Also have a 120mm silent computer fan mounted on rear of cabinet (air flow direction to the rear of cabinet).
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:* With family watching HULU via XBOX ONE and speakers started to Buzz very loudly. We all jumped including the cats! (holes in my wife's legs to prove it!). I quickly shut off receiver using the button on receiver. Attempted to turned back on the receiver and experienced the UE22 flashing message. Today, April 5th I wasn't able to get the firmware to load and found this thread and started Step 1 of the processes. I hope to get a response soon. It looks like I will be using the TV speakers for a while. No backup receiver as I gave away my 5.1 Sony to a neighbor after falling in love with this one.


----------



## sightpicture

Update:

I just received an email from "Bryan" from ONKYOUSA, no other information of the rep. provided in signature block.

I just replied to the email with the pictures he requested at 11:27 PDT and crossing fingers to be allowed to moved to the next step.


----------



## Luc Wuytack

*Resetting error code UE22*

Hi,

Last night I got the infamous code. After changing source I got the code flashing.
Turned the SC-LX85 off and went to sleep.
This morning when I turned it on again, the flashing code was there again...

Does anyone tried this before?:
1. Disconnect the amp from the net. Plug it in again.
2. Turn it on. Then hold de standby switch for something like 30 seconds, until it turns off...
3. Turn it on again. Flashing code gone...

Hopefully it stays that way...

For the moment it is playing for an hour or so.
Will report back in a few hours!

Greetings!


----------



## Rgarc

Luc Wuytack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last night I got the infamous code. After changing source I got the code flashing.
> Turned the SC-LX85 off and went to sleep.
> This morning when I turned it on again, the flashing code was there again...
> 
> Does anyone tried this before?:
> 1. Disconnect the amp from the net. Plug it in again.
> 2. Turn it on. Then hold de standby switch for something like 30 seconds, until it turns off...
> 3. Turn it on again. Flashing code gone...
> 
> Hopefully it stays that way...
> 
> For the moment it is playing for an hour or so.
> Will report back in a few hours!
> 
> Greetings!


eventually the UE22 will cause your unit to fail completely so I would start documenting and reporting to Onkyo and begin the process of getting it repaired, especially since there is a limited time frame to get the unit repaired on Onkyo's dime. Mine only showed the error occasionally at first and didn't affect the performance but 8 months later my unit stopped functioning.


----------



## Luc Wuytack

Rgarc said:


> eventually the UE22 will cause your unit to fail completely so I would start documenting and reporting to Onkyo and begin the process of getting it repaired, especially since there is a limited time frame to get the unit repaired on Onkyo's dime. Mine only showed the error occasionally at first and didn't affect the performance but 8 months later my unit stopped functioning.


I will certainly do so.
But I need to decouple a lot of connected devices (12 if I'm not mistaken).
And retrieve my bill from purchase.
So I'm up for a challenge 
I don't know if it matters, but I'm in Europe, so that can be a little different here...
From the latest questions to Onkyo/Pioneer the last few years, I don't even get a response...
Even my sister-in-law working at "now" Pioneer Car Belgium/Europe tells me it's a hassle!
Tomorrow I will get to it! 
I even gonna check what edition of the TI's are in it.
I know I bought it at the end of the 2011 model range, when the new one was released
But tonight I gonna enjoy some great records 

FYI, for the moment the code does not reappear...


----------



## Luc Wuytack

*Pioneer SC-LX85 error UE22*

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-LX85-K

Build date (MFD: month & year): Januari 2012

Purchase date: 26/06/2013

UE22 Error display date: March 9rd, 2018 (yesterday)

Receiver positioning/placement statement: AV Cabinet with front of cabinet open. At least 10 cm between receiver and other components (no excessive heat, room temperature), so airflow is guaranteed. Free standing (30 cm space above the amp). 

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Was working fine sunday night with no indication whatsoever. In the night suddenly it started flashing the UE22 code. The morning after turned on the receiver and got the UE22 error again. A softboot cleared the message. Today (10/04/2018), while playing a cd, a loud harsh metallic sound through the speakers, and the amp went dead, flashing the UE22!! The amp has the faulty TI D810K013BZKB4.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The above was sent to Onkyo Europe.

--> It played 16 hours straight with no problems, but in the afternoon "crack" and went dead for a while. After a couple of times deconnecting and powering up, the amp came back alive... Still flashing the code UE22. Looking inside I found that it contains the faulty B version of the TI's. I also noticed that the fan doesn't spin, so the amp gets warmer than usually.


----------



## wwhlimi

Hello all,
I've got a Pioneer SC-68. Got the UE22 code for the first time yesterday, did a factory reset and it's working fine for now. I didn't take a picture or anything as I hadn't come across this thread. Now I'm worried that it may not happen again soon enough and I may miss out on the free repair if Onkyo/Pioneer decide to end the program. I have a couple of authorized Pioneer repair facilities within driving distance and I was wondering if I should take it now and see if they're willing to do the repairs under the program. Any other options?

Also, have there been cases where people have had these receivers and have not encountered the premature failure? Or is it just a matter of time and guaranteed to happen?


----------



## Edllguy

wwhlimi said:


> Hello all,
> I've got a Pioneer SC-68. Got the UE22 code for the first time yesterday, did a factory reset and it's working fine for now. I didn't take a picture or anything as I hadn't come across this thread. Now I'm worried that it may not happen again soon enough and I may miss out on the free repair if Onkyo/Pioneer decide to end the program. I have a couple of authorized Pioneer repair facilities within driving distance and I was wondering if I should take it now and see if they're willing to do the repairs under the program. Any other options?
> 
> Also, have there been cases where people have had these receivers and have not encountered the premature failure? Or is it just a matter of time and guaranteed to happen?


The TI DSP chipset are defective. TI themselves have confirmed this. Therefore, the failure will happen and it is just a matter of time.

As strange as it sounds leave your unit on 24/7 till the UE22 Error code shows up again. Then take a picture immediately. It will show up again. Just be patient. Sometimes it will take 2 or 3 weeks with the unit on for the code to reappear.

To qualify for the program either you have the documented picture evidence of the UE22 code or no sound. 

Also, it is required that you go through the steps in post number 1. You can't just show up at the service centre. They will turn you away because all UE22 repairs must be authorized by Onkyo.

All the best. Let us know the outcome.

Welcome to AVS Forum.


----------



## wwhlimi

Thanks for the advice Edllguy! I will wait patiently for the error to pop up and document it.


----------



## wwhlimi

I did some research and found the method to enter the service menu on the SC-68. 
My receiver has seen a total of 272 hours. In this thread it's been stated that the UE22 issue occurs around 18000 hours. Based on my usage I've got well over 5 years before this becomes an issue and I have not seen the code again after doing the factory reset. That's assuming that it's entirely dependent on usage and not idle time. If I can get 5 years out of it I have no issue replacing it at that point in time. However I don't want an issue to arise right after Onkyo decides to stop the repair/replacement program. 

And for those who have the SC-68 and want to retrieve the usage information, you call follow these steps:
1) Turn down the main volume all the way to ---db
2) Put receiver in standby mode
3) Turn on zone 2 and turn down the volume to ---db
4) Turn off zone 2
5) Repeat steps 3 and 4 for zones 3 and 4
6) With the receiver in standby mode, press and hold Enter and Multi-Zone Control buttons for 5 seconds

At this point the receiver will turn on and you can use the Up and Down buttons to scroll through the error logs and usage.


----------



## Edllguy

wwhlimi said:


> I did some research and found the method to enter the service menu on the SC-68.
> My receiver has seen a total of 272 hours. In this thread it's been stated that the UE22 issue occurs around 18000 hours. Based on my usage I've got well over 5 years before this becomes an issue and I have not seen the code again after doing the factory reset. That's assuming that it's entirely dependent on usage and not idle time. If I can get 5 years out of it I have no issue replacing it at that point in time. However I don't want an issue to arise right after Onkyo decides to stop the repair/replacement program.
> 
> And for those who have the SC-68 and want to retrieve the usage information, you call follow these steps:
> 1) Turn down the main volume all the way to ---db
> 2) Put receiver in standby mode
> 3) Turn on zone 2 and turn down the volume to ---db
> 4) Turn off zone 2
> 5) Repeat steps 3 and 4 for zones 3 and 4
> 6) With the receiver in standby mode, press and hold Enter and Multi-Zone Control buttons for 5 seconds
> 
> At this point the receiver will turn on and you can use the Up and Down buttons to scroll through the error logs and usage.



Hello wwhlimi,

With all the research and reports submitted in this thread there is very strong evidence that the affected receivers are counting idle and usage time together as an hour count. Not usage time by itself. 

If the receiver is plugged into a live outlet the clock is ticking for UE22 Error to eventually occur.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired?


To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## wwhlimi

Pioneer receiver model/number: Elite SC-68
Build date (MFD: month & year): October 2012
UE22 Error display date: April 12, 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Home theater rack, 20cm clearance on sides, 10cm on back and open up top.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Very low usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: UE22 error popped up with no other symptoms. Did a factory reset and it cleared.


----------



## sightpicture

I finally received a message from Onkyo,

Basically they gave me two options:

1.Get put on a waiting list for when parts become available or...
2. Trade in my unit for a refurbished VSX-1131 or VSX-1130 for about $250

Has anybody done this? Which unit would be the better deal and I am hoping these have the fixed parts within??

I asked these questions last week by replying and still haven't received an answer.

Please advise... Thanks!


----------



## Clayton Luis

Good evening.
how to know if my TI chip is defective or not? follow photo
thank you


----------



## Clayton Luis

Edllguy said:


> silverserver1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I got a VSX-921-K with the same issue.
> No sound at all. Firmware not loadable - stop at 20% with Update Error 1.
> But I'm from Europe, do you think I can also do your procedure?
> 
> thanks for your help & kr,
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Hello silverserver1,
> 
> You will need a new HDMI board (Main Digital Board) with an updated Texas Instruments DSP chipset "D" version.
> 
> The other option is acquiring the TI DSP "D" chipset yourself and replacing the faulty DSP chipset currently on the main digital board. To date, no one that I know of, has acquired the updated DSP chipset themselves to attempt this type of repair. I heard it's very difficult with zero reports that someone has successfully accomplished this.
> 
> Also, ONKYO/Pioneer Europe does not offer the free repair program. Only in North America is it being offered.
> 
> Sorry for the unfortunate news.
Click to expand...

Good evening.
how to know if my TI chip is defective or not? follow photo
thank you
Ps: The receiver is a SC61.


----------



## Edllguy

sightpicture said:


> I finally received a message from Onkyo,
> 
> Basically they gave me two options:
> 
> 1.Get put on a waiting list for when parts become available or...
> 2. Trade in my unit for a refurbished VSX-1131 or VSX-1130 for about $250
> 
> Has anybody done this? Which unit would be the better deal and I am hoping these have the fixed parts within??
> 
> I asked these questions last week by replying and still haven't received an answer.
> 
> Please advise... Thanks!


IMO if I were to make a choice I would ask to be put on the waiting list for when parts become available. I feel the best deal is the free repair but that is just me.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Clayton Luis said:


> Good evening.
> how to know if my TI chip is defective or not? follow photo
> thank you
> Ps: The receiver is a SC61.


If you could retake the pictures of the TI DSP chips and make sure it is not upside down.

However, from what I see the TI chips are defective because they are the "*C*" version installed in all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers in 2012.

The letter version that is 5 digits in from the far right is what you would be looking for. For Pioneer receivers made in 2011 it would be the "*B*" version. All "*B*" and "*C*" versions of the TI DSP chips are defective globally. TI has confirmed this. What is disappointing is that the previous owners of Pioneer Electronics covered it up instead of doing a recall. Hats off to the new owners of Onkyo who are doing something about it.

_________________________________________________

Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013DZKB4 or D808K013DPTP4. The "D" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...6&d=1506878454
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...8&d=1508447758
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...0&d=1516848879

If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## Edllguy

Polite Reminder:

I will warn the affected members here that Onkyo has a "zero tolerance policy" of opening your affected units for any reason. That policy has been tested on members here and it wasn't nice. You open your Pioneer receiver at your own risk and consequences.


----------



## Clayton Luis

Edllguy said:


> Clayton Luis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening.
> how to know if my TI chip is defective or not? follow photo
> thank you
> Ps: The receiver is a SC61.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could retake the pictures of the TI DSP chips and make sure it is not upside down.
> 
> 
> However, from what I see the TI chips are defective because they are the "C" version installed in all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers in 2012.
> 
> The letter version that is 5 digits in from the far right is what you would be looking for. For Pioneer receivers made in 2011 it would be the "B" version. All "B" and "C" versions of the TI DSP chips are defective globally. TI has confirmed this. What is disappointing is that the previous owners of Pioneer Electronics covered it up instead of doing a recall. Hats off to the new owners of Onkyo who are doing something about it.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim
> 
> When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013DZKB4 or D808K013DPTP4. The "D" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...6&d=1506878454
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...8&d=1508447758
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...0&d=1516848879
> 
> If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.
> 
> Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.
Click to expand...

I was going to buy a used SC61, but I went looking for chronic problems and I came to this topic.
As it is a 2012 receiver, and purchased from an unofficial Pioneer dealer here in Brazil, the guarantee of any form would not be applied, regardless of whether it was opened.
but in a nutshell, I gave up buying, because the drive sooner or later will present the faulty problem.

Anyway, thank you very much for helping.


----------



## Clayton Luis

I found the D-Chip TI on ebay, I'm an electronics technician and I could exchange it, but this chip would take me here and besides, it's not guaranteed that just by changing the chip the problem will be solved definitively.
Which is a sad thing, because the receiver is great.


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Edllguy said:


> Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired?
> 
> 
> To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> __________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> 
> Forum members posting criteria:
> 
> Please state the following:
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number:
> Build date (MFD: month & year):
> Purchase date:
> UE22 Error display date:
> Receiver positioning/placement statement:
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:



First - thanks a lot for setting this very helpful thread! 

Second - My Pioneer 1522 got this issue yesterday. Will update the details later today.

Third - I called the Pioneer 800 # (not Onkyo) and the service guy told me that they have run out of parts to fix this and so offered three refurbished units at a 'discounted' price of $700, $600 and $550. He flatly said that they are not accepting any service of the existing receiver and that they have been informed to offer only these refurbished units. A bit startled. 

Wanted to keep this thread posted about it.

I intend calling Onkyo support (hopefully not leading the same guy lol) in the evening when I get back.


----------



## Idgers

*Another one*

Hello forum folks. After all the things this forum has helped me with I can't believe I didn't have an account...that or I forgot my login... 

Anyway, I, too, got the dreaded UE22 on my SC-1222k. Started with static and crackling coming from the speakers followed by loss of audio when watching the olympics, so a couple months back. I could get audio back by cycling power or by switching to another HDMI input with audio. Length of time between outages was pretty random. Sometimes just a few minutes, others an hour or more. I actually thought the culprit was one another device as it only ever seems to cut out with AppleTV usage.

Got the flashing UE22 a few weeks ago. Disconnected everything and attempted a firmware update (which failed). Set it aside for a while. Powered it back up and everything seemed ok. Hooked it all back up but after a few days started losing audio again. Found this forum thread a few days ago. 

Yesterday emailed Onkyo as per step 1 and got a response within a couple hours (impressive). They asked for pictures. I didn't have UE22 so couldn't photo it, but I did get some video of the audio going crazy and sent them that. Got a response today that offered discount on a similar model refurb unit (SC-LX502- $549), or to go on a waitlist for when the repair parts come in. I don't know anything about the 502...

Pioneer receiver model/number: _SC-1222-K_
Build date (MFD: month & year): _July 2012_
Purchase date: _April 2013_
UE22 Error display date: _March 2018_
Receiver positioning/placement statement: _Entertainment cabinet, vented back_
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: _Always on, medium use_
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: _See above_



NYCPatsfan said:


> I called the Pioneer 800 # (not Onkyo) and the service guy told me that they have run out of parts to fix this and so offered three refurbished units at a 'discounted' price of $700, $600 and $550. He flatly said that they are not accepting any service of the existing receiver and that they have been informed to offer only these refurbished units. A bit startled.


You might try the Onkyo email route...at least they offered me a waitlist. Might depend on the unit being repaired?


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1522-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): Sept 2012
Purchase date: July 2013 (Costco)
UE22 Error display date: April 17, 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Bottom open shelf beneath cable box 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium use
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started a few days ago when main speakers audio were cut off but the surround was on. I assumed that zone settings wer off and as I played with it, the full stereo started to playback sound thru the main speakers and slowly it got restored. No UE error. Worked fine two days back but last evening the UE22 error started to flash. No audio.


----------



## Edllguy

I would like to suggest to anyone being affected by UE22-Error is to go exclusively through Onkyo, *not Pioneer*.

Follow all the steps in post #1 


If you see UE22-Error *take a picture immediately* before you do anything else. Do not troubleshoot the issue by upgrading the firmware or resetting the receiver. Troubleshooting will cause problems in your claim by lengthening the time to have UE22 Error appear again.


----------



## wwhlimi

sightpicture said:


> I finally received a message from Onkyo,
> 
> Basically they gave me two options:
> 
> 1.Get put on a waiting list for when parts become available or...
> 2. Trade in my unit for a refurbished VSX-1131 or VSX-1130 for about $250
> 
> Has anybody done this? Which unit would be the better deal and I am hoping these have the fixed parts within??
> 
> I asked these questions last week by replying and still haven't received an answer.
> 
> Please advise... Thanks!


I would definitely wait for the parts. I've had the VSX-1130-K, more up to date in terms of Atmos, Wifi, Airplay, 4K etc, but lacks where it really matters to me which is sound quality and dynamics. I found the 1130 to be very flat and lifeless. Also no pre-outs aside for the two subwoofer pre-outs.


----------



## Jaykuul

*O boy*

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): April 2012
Purchase date: March 2013 (Newegg)
UE22 Error display date: March 15, 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Bottom open shelf 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium to high use. On every day, due
to daily use powering normal TV audio, dvds, music etc...

Issue started identical to Idgers post above, same unit.

Started the process with Onkyo. Experienced just about everyone else s in regards to being told the parts were back-ordered. 2 weeks later,
rep returned email with sending box to me. Had my unit repaired and returned 10 days later.

They did offer me a SC-LX501 for $449 Or, SC-LX502 for $549, if I did not want to wait for parts. (Hell to the no ridiculous)

Shanice from Onkyo did come through for me though, shout out to her for that!


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Edllguy said:


> I would like to suggest to anyone being affected by UE22-Error is to go exclusively through Onkyo, *not Pioneer*.
> 
> Follow all the steps in post #1
> 
> 
> If you see UE22-Error *take a picture immediately* before you do anything else. Do not troubleshoot the issue by upgrading the firmware or resetting the receiver. Troubleshooting will cause problems in your claim by lengthening the time to have UE22 Error appear again.


Thanks man! I followed your detailed steps and responded to Onkyo's immediate response to email their parts div with the details and pics. Let's see how what they say.

fyi - following are the refurb receivers that the Pionee rep offered:
SCLX 701 for $699
SC 95 for $599
SC 85 for $549

Given these prices (and he had no idea what is the list price of the above to the public), I would very much prefer if they fixed my 1522 even though I barely use it to 50% of its potential.  

Let's see. 

THANK YOU FOR SETTING UP AND MAINTAINING THIS USEFUL THREAD! 

You have no idea how beneficial this is for ordinary guys like me. :serious:


----------



## Edllguy

^^^IMO the best deal is the free repair.

I suggest to all who go on the waitlist that your patience will be rewarded with a no cost ($000.00) repair and a fixed receiver that will last many more years.

There is nothing else wrong with these receivers other than the defective TI DSP chips.



The new owners of Onkyo are doing a great job and I applaud them for their great customer service and for standing behind their products.


----------



## mr_jbloggs

I only recently submitted the Pics of the receiver showing the error and model number and have received a reply offering two options

1) They send me a box which I use to send my Receiver in for repair

2) Get one of the following upgrade of discounted receiver:
VSX-1131 for $249.00
VSX-1130-K for $212.00

It will come with a 1 year warranty.

I don't think the upgrade price is worth it as I can probably put that amount towards another better receiver eventually. Any opinions?


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Jaykuul said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K
> Build date (MFD: month & year): April 2012
> Purchase date: March 2013 (Newegg)
> UE22 Error display date: March 15, 2018
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: Bottom open shelf
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium to high use. On every day, due
> to daily use powering normal TV audio, dvds, music etc...
> 
> Issue started identical to Idgers post above, same unit.
> 
> Started the process with Onkyo. Experienced just about everyone else s in regards to being told the parts were back-ordered. 2 weeks later,
> rep returned email with sending box to me. Had my unit repaired and returned 10 days later.
> 
> They did offer me a SC-LX501 for $449 Or, SC-LX502 for $549, if I did not want to wait for parts. (Hell to the no ridiculous)
> 
> Shanice from Onkyo did come through for me though, shout out to her for that!


Hi-

Thanks for sharing this. Glad that you didn't have to wait long.

Did you specify or inquire about the main digital part board? Think post #2 mentions this:

_"When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013DZKB4 or D808K013DPTP4..."_


----------



## NYCPatsfan

mr_jbloggs said:


> I only recently submitted the Pics of the receiver showing the error and model number and have received a reply offering two options
> 
> 1) They send me a box which I use to send my Receiver in for repair
> 
> 2) Get one of the following upgrade of discounted receiver:
> VSX-1131 for $249.00
> VSX-1130-K for $212.00
> 
> It will come with a 1 year warranty.
> 
> I don't think the upgrade price is worth it as I can probably put that amount towards another better receiver eventually. Any opinions?


I agree with what Edllguy mentioned - that the receivers are fine once the chip is replaced. That said, I also would like to compare the features of the existing one with the ones that they offer and see if the new ones offer something more that you eventually will use. (not sure if they are offering new ones to you or refurbished. Offering refurbished was a big negative for me.)

May I know how recently you contacted them and when you received their response with the two options please? Just curious if this was as recent as last week or a month back.

Thanks,


----------



## mr_jbloggs

NYCPatsfan said:


> I agree with what Edllguy mentioned - that the receivers are fine once the chip is replaced. That said, I also would like to compare the features of the existing one with the ones that they offer and see if the new ones offer something more that you eventually will use. (not sure if they are offering new ones to you or refurbished. Offering refurbished was a big negative for me.)
> 
> May I know how recently you contacted them and when you received their response with the two options please? Just curious if this was as recent as last week or a month back.
> 
> Thanks,


The upgrades being offered are refurbished. I received email from them 6 days ago.


----------



## M Code

Edllguy said:


> ^^^IMO the best deal is the free repair.
> 
> I suggest to all who go on the waitlist that your patience will be rewarded with a no cost ($000.00) repair and a fixed receiver that will last many more years.
> 
> There is nothing else wrong with these receivers other than the defective TI DSP chips.
> 
> 
> 
> The new owners of Onkyo are doing a great job and I applaud them for their great customer service and for standing behind their products.


The Onkyo brand handles the Pioneer home products, both brands being under control by Gibson Corp. Gibson Corp. is under severe financial pressure as they have some major debt balloon $ installments due in the next 90 days. I would strongly suggest that as these conditions tighten further, they may/could cancel the Pioneer upgrade program. So if one wants participate in the subject upgrade program I would recommend they proceed ASAP..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Edllguy

^^^As M Code stated "Don't Delay" submit your claim with Onkyo.


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Greetings,


Thought I would check in. I shipped my receiver today to IL via prepaid box received from Onkyo. Onkyo came through!! I must admit, I was getting a little worried. It was approaching the end of April and I did not hear from them. They contacted me via email end of last week to inquire if I still wanted the free repair. I told them yes and received the box today. Everything worked out fine. Perfect timing as the receiver completely failed with no sound etc etc. Anyone thinking that running software updates or putting it in the oven via Youtube - rofl- will not work. The unit will eventually fail


Edllguy - I included a brief note in the box to make sure they use the main digital board that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013DZKB4 or D808K013DPTP4. I hope the note does not confuse them or delay the fix if they don't understand for some reason.  


Everyone, patience is key here as the parts trickle in. Get on the waiting list ASAP and wait for them to contact you. Don't delay. Just follow Edllguy instructions. He made it easy!! I do find it hard to believe that Gibson is having financial trouble. Heck, even Skank of America (aka Bank of America) posted record breaking profits due to Trump's Tax Cuts. Oh well, I guess different industry.


I also would like to give a shout out to Shanice in Onkyo Parts & Services. She was fantastic and very patient with me.


----------



## Edllguy

"Edllguy - I included a brief note in the box to make sure they use the main digital board that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013DZKB4 or D808K013DPTP4. I hope the note does not confuse them or delay the fix if they don't understand for some reason."

I believe this is a good thing to do even though they may now have a process in place to prevent the wrong board being installed. 

It shows that affected owners know their stuff and have mobilized a knowledge base that proves our case for the continued support of this program.


----------



## NYCPatsfan

M Code said:


> The Onkyo brand handles the Pioneer home products, both brands being under control by Gibson Corp. Gibson Corp. is under severe financial pressure as they have some major debt balloon $ installments due in the next 90 days. I would strongly suggest that as these conditions tighten further, they may/could cancel the Pioneer upgrade program. So if one wants participate in the subject upgrade program I would recommend they proceed ASAP..
> 
> Just my $0.02...





Edllguy said:


> ^^^As M Code stated "Don't Delay" submit your claim with Onkyo.


Thanks folks! 

I have already indicated to Onkyo that I would like to get the part replaced. 

When I requested the Onklo's parts person (Shanice Smith - very prompt in responding btw) if I can confirm that the new part will include the DSP chipset of the 'D' version and not the B or Cs, she responded that she does not know the version of the new updated HDMI but assured me that it will not have the same chipset as the existing one. 

She indicated that she will send the shipping box a week before the parts become available and that the repair time will take 7-10 business days.

Based on the warning from M Code, all i can do is to keep my fingers crossed and hope that I ship it and get it returned in the next few weeks. Let's see.

Will keep the forum posted.


----------



## Idgers

*Claim status*



NYCPatsfan said:


> When I requested the Onklo's parts person (Shanice Smith - very prompt in responding btw) if I can confirm that the new part will include the DSP chipset of the 'D' version and not the B or Cs, she responded that she does not know the version of the new updated HDMI but assured me that it will not have the same chipset as the existing one.
> 
> She indicated that she will send the shipping box a week before the parts become available and that the repair time will take 7-10 business days.


I also interacted with Shanice. As my first dealing with Onkyo, they are very prompt and professional...

I heard 7-10 days as well (for the shipping box), but I received a shipping notice the next day. However when I follow the tracking link, it says nothing except that the shipping label was printed on Monday.  I'll keep waiting and see what happens...


----------



## M Code

As posted previously, Gibson Corp. owner of Onkyo, Pioneer-home, Teac, Tascam is under significant pressure due to high $ debt ballon payments due in the 3rd quarter.. Today they filed for bankruptcy under Chapter 11, they have worked out an agreeable re-payment plan with 70% of their debt holders. Hopefully they can succeed in finding a good, working solution as to survive..

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Rumble_Fish

M Code said:


> As posted previously, Gibson Corp. owner of Onkyo, Pioneer-home, Teac, Tascam is under significant pressure due to high $ debt ballon payments due in the 3rd quarter.. Today they filed for bankruptcy under Chapter 11, they have worked out an agreeable re-payment plan with 70% of their debt holders. Hopefully they can succeed in finding a good, working solution as to survive..
> 
> Just my $0.02...





wow....ouch!!


----------



## Edllguy

Let's hope that the UE22 Error repair program will survive in some form.


----------



## Idgers

*Update*



Idgers said:


> I heard 7-10 days as well (for the shipping box), but I received a shipping notice the next day. However when I follow the tracking link, it says nothing except that the shipping label was printed on Monday.  I'll keep waiting and see what happens...


Received the box yesterday. Packed it up and shipped it today. Fit nicely in the materials they sent. Hoping they don't close any repair facilities in the meantime...


----------



## Vchat20

Hopefully this can be clarified for me as I am starting to initiate the process again of trying to work with Onkyo to get my receiver repaired. TL;DR version is I have an Onkyo HT-R390 receiver. Has been repaired once on their dime last August. Failed again since then in the same fashion as before (no audio on any input, internal FM tuner, or speaker level/pink noise test). Took a quick glance at the HDMI board and the DSP chip is the D808K013*B*PTP3. I see in the first posts the model number listed is the *C* revision as the faulty one. Just curious if this is just an example and my *B* revision also falls under that or if I should be looking elsewhere. Already reached back out to the Onkyo rep I worked with last time and they're adamant the proper fix went through last time so I'd like to get all my ducks in a row before proceeding.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ This thread is for Pioneer receivers made in 2011 and 2012. I'm aware that there are issues with Onkyo receivers chipsets but I don't know enough about their separate repair program.




Important Information relating to your UE22-Error claim

When submitting your claim through Onkyo ensure that you indicate that you want the correct main digital board installed that has the updated DSP chipset with the part number D810K013DZKB4 or D808K013DPTP4. The "*D*" Version. Verify this again with the service centre location that they installed the correct version before they send back your receiver.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...6&d=1506878454
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...8&d=1508447758
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/attach...0&d=1516848879

If you receive back your receiver with DSP chipset D810K013*B*ZKB4 ("*B*" Versions) and D808K013*C*PTP4 ("*C*" Versions) your receiver will fail again in 2-3 years. These chips were identified by TI as prone to premature degeneration or aging and were subsequently recalled.

Note: Lower end receiver models will have 1 DSP chip and higher end models will have 2 DSP chips.


----------



## Edllguy

If anyone here is in touch with Onkyo in regards to your recent UE22 Error claim can you please drop a note in this thread how things are going in light of the recent Gibson company events?

I'm trying to assess the status of the UE22-Error repair program.

Thanks


----------



## M Code

As I posted previously about the Gibson bankruptcy proceedings...
As Gibson tries to recover/reposition itself, it is attempting to sell-off _all of its CE holdings_ which includes Pioneer & Onkyo. If and when, those respective brands are sold most likely any service repair programs would likely be cancelled by the new owners. Therefore, I would strongly recommend any Onkyo or Pioneer consumer whose AVR falls within the affected dates to get the process started ASAP.. 

Just my $0.02....


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Edllguy said:


> If anyone here is in touch with Onkyo in regards to your recent UE22 Error claim can you please drop a note in this thread how things are going in light of the recent Gibson company events?
> 
> I'm trying to assess the status of the UE22-Error repair program.
> 
> Thanks





My SC-67 receiver arrived today and works perfectly. I hope many of you are successful in getting your receiver fixed. Good luck!


Cheers


----------



## Rgarc

Six months with my VSX-1021-K and all is well.


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Edllguy said:


> If anyone here is in touch with Onkyo in regards to your recent UE22 Error claim can you please drop a note in this thread how things are going in light of the recent Gibson company events?
> 
> I'm trying to assess the status of the UE22-Error repair program.
> 
> Thanks



The customer service rep informed me last week that it might take the end of the month for them to receive their processors and that she will mail the box to me a week before then.

So, keeping my fingers crossed that the sale will take a few months and that they are able to return my receiver by then (receiver btw is working fine so far after the first few times of this error. knock knock...) 

Feel bad for the employees who might lose their jobs.


----------



## Drew FDQ

Edllguy said:


> Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired?
> 
> 
> To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> __________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> 
> Forum members posting criteria:
> 
> Please state the following:
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number:
> Build date (MFD: month & year):
> Purchase date:
> UE22 Error display date:
> Receiver positioning/placement statement:
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


This thread is great - extremely helpful.

For those in Canada are you contacting Onkyo USA?


Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1326
Build date (MFD: month & year): September 2011
Purchase date: December 2011
UE22 Error display date: April 20, 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open glass shelf unit 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Before I received the error I would hear a crackly/static like sound intermittently. It always resolved fairly quickly. After the UE22 error came on it remained on for a week or two then stopped. It started flashing again recently.


----------



## Edllguy

Drew FDQ said:


> This thread is great - extremely helpful.
> 
> For those in Canada are you contacting Onkyo USA?
> 
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1326
> Build date (MFD: month & year): September 2011
> Purchase date: December 2011
> UE22 Error display date: April 20, 2018
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open glass shelf unit
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium usage
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Before I received the error I would hear a crackly/static like sound intermittently. It always resolved fairly quickly. After the UE22 error came on it remained on for a week or two then stopped. It started flashing again recently.


Welcome to AVS Forum Drew. 

Follow the steps exactly in post #1 (Step 1, 2, 3, 4 etc) and Onkyo USA will direct you to the Canadian repair program/centres for UE22-Error affected receivers. Indicate that you live in Canada.


----------



## ProAm500

To add another data point:

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1121
Build date (MFD: month & year): September 2011
Purchase date: December 2011
UE22 Error display date: December 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: On a somewhat open shelf with a couple components on top that were not often used. 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium usage - Used if for all my audio average of 8-10 hours a day. 
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: The error started to display, but no distortion for a month or two; just the flashing error message that would sometimes go away. It started to have some static on power up, but turning off and on usually fixed it. IT then got worse where it would take multiple power cycles to get the sound to work. Eventually, the sound just stopped working overall. Waiting on notification that parts are back in stock and when I can send in for repair.


----------



## Idgers

*Update*



Edllguy said:


> If anyone here is in touch with Onkyo in regards to your recent UE22 Error claim can you please drop a note in this thread how things are going in light of the recent Gibson company events?
> 
> I'm trying to assess the status of the UE22-Error repair program.
> 
> Thanks


Just got my box back today. Plugged it in and it has at least started up fine and all seems good to go (although it has been factory reset so now I'll have to find that speaker calibrating mic thing...). I did not open it and inspect chipset codes...

The timeline was basically:

4/18 Submitted form on website
4/19 Received reply from generic admin email asking for photos of error code
4/19 Sent photos and video and speaker craziness
4/20 Received reply from Shanice Smith saying parts were on order and I could go on waitlist or take alternate offer on refurbished equipment (I asked to be waitlisted)
4/23 Received reply from Shanice Smith saying a box was being shipped; included tracking number and RA number
4/28 Received shipping box
5/2 Sent it off (tracking show delivered 5/4)
5/11 Received email saying my order was shipped; included tracking number
5/15 Received repaired unit

All in all a mostly painless process. Everything went way smoother than I ever would have expected. Especially on a unit that is more than a few years old and seen a lot of running hours. Big time kudos to Onkyo and their customer service.


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Idgers said:


> Just got my box back today. Plugged it in and it has at least started up fine and all seems good to go (although it has been factory reset so now I'll have to find that speaker calibrating mic thing...). I did not open it and inspect chipset codes...
> 
> The timeline was basically:
> 
> 4/18 Submitted form on website
> 4/19 Received reply from generic admin email asking for photos of error code
> 4/19 Sent photos and video and speaker craziness
> 4/20 Received reply from Shanice Smith saying parts were on order and I could go on waitlist or take alternate offer on refurbished equipment (I asked to be waitlisted)
> 4/23 Received reply from Shanice Smith saying a box was being shipped; included tracking number and RA number
> 4/28 Received shipping box
> 5/2 Sent it off (tracking show delivered 5/4)
> 5/11 Received email saying my order was shipped; included tracking number
> 5/15 Received repaired unit
> 
> All in all a mostly painless process. Everything went way smoother than I ever would have expected. Especially on a unit that is more than a few years old and seen a lot of running hours. Big time kudos to Onkyo and their customer service.



Thanks for posting the timeline and experience.

I would add BIGGER  KUDOS to Edllguy for setting up and maintaining this extremely helpful thread! 

Bummer that I started my process a week after you (around 24th) and unclear what is going to happen. Will not be surprised if they decide to cancel this free repair in light of their problems.


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Idgers said:


> Just got my box back today. Plugged it in and it has at least started up fine and all seems good to go (although it has been factory reset so now I'll have to find that speaker calibrating mic thing...). I did not open it and inspect chipset codes...
> 
> The timeline was basically:
> 
> 4/18 Submitted form on website
> 4/19 Received reply from generic admin email asking for photos of error code
> 4/19 Sent photos and video and speaker craziness
> 4/20 Received reply from Shanice Smith saying parts were on order and I could go on waitlist or take alternate offer on refurbished equipment (I asked to be waitlisted)
> 4/23 Received reply from Shanice Smith saying a box was being shipped; included tracking number and RA number
> 4/28 Received shipping box
> 5/2 Sent it off (tracking show delivered 5/4)
> 5/11 Received email saying my order was shipped; included tracking number
> 5/15 Received repaired unit
> 
> All in all a mostly painless process. Everything went way smoother than I ever would have expected. Especially on a unit that is more than a few years old and seen a lot of running hours. Big time kudos to Onkyo and their customer service.



Thanks for posting the timeline and experience.

I would add BIGGER  KUDOS to Edllguy for setting up and maintaining this extremely helpful thread! 

Bummer that I started my process a week after you (April 24th) because it now unclear what is going to happen. Will not be surprised if they decide to cancel this free repair in light of their problems.


----------



## drfgtown

*Mistakes were made ...*



drfgtown said:


> Re: VSX-1121-K. I sent the email to Onkyo on Tuesday night; I rec'd their reply this morning (Friday). Same 3 options: 1) free repair, 2) $199 upgrade for VSX-80, 3) $239 upgrade for VSX-90. Mulling it over. drf


So, I'm about one year into the VSX-90 refurb, and am beginning to experience audio dropout, just like the VSX-1121-K. I think I've been had. drf


----------



## Edllguy

drfgtown said:


> So, I'm about one year into the VSX-90 refurb, and am beginning to experience audio dropout, just like the VSX-1121-K. I think I've been had. drf


Hello drfgtown,

Sorry to hear about your audio dropouts on your VSX-1121-K. However, it's definitely not related to UE-22 Error as a result of defective DSP chips. 

Therefore, it must be another issue that is isolated to its own root cause. Whether it's simple troubleshooting or a more complex problem is unknown until you can troubleshoot and isolate the problem. 

All the best.


----------



## erick granato

I have not kept up with this thread in a long time, I have a Pioneer SC-57 build date Sept 2011, so far no error reported, works fine. I have been using it for the last year or so as a preamp processor hooked up to a 5 channel power amp, just want to be clear that Pioneer/Onkyo will only repair the unit if/when it fails, not before, correct?


----------



## Edllguy

erick granato said:


> I have not kept up with this thread in a long time, I have a Pioneer SC-57 build date Sept 2011, so far no error reported, works fine. I have been using it for the last year or so as a preamp processor hooked up to a 5 channel power amp, just want to be clear that Pioneer/Onkyo will only repair the unit if/when it fails, not before, correct?


Correct. It must be flashing or displaying UE22 or have no sound to qualify for the program.


----------



## erick granato

Edllguy said:


> Correct. It must be flashing or displaying UE22 or have no sound to qualify for the program.


Thanks, I must have the only good one made!


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates from anyone who submitted a claim recently?


----------



## ProAm500

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from anyone who submitted a claim recently?


I'm still waiting for parts for the VSX-1121. Been about 3 weeks...


----------



## Drew FDQ

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from anyone who submitted a claim recently?


Still waiting for the part. Submitted May 14. (VSX-1326)


----------



## mr_jbloggs

Submitted initial repair request on April 17th. Asked for update beginning of May and was informed that parts coming at the end of the month and will send box 1 week before parts come in. Have not yet received the box


----------



## NYCPatsfan

Update - 

Shanice gave me a heads-up around May 20 that the parts are expected end of May and to ship the receiver in the box that they will send out with packing and shipping instructions.
Received the box around, which had good packing around the four corners and that will allow the receiver to have space in the bottom and top. But I added some more bubble wrap on the sides and back just to be safe.
Shipped the receiver out on June 4
Received the receiver back yesterday (June 15). 

Yipee!! 

THANKS A TON TO Edllguy FOR THIS GREAT THREAD AND SUPPORT. Love you brother!


----------



## ProAm500

Got an email this weekend that parts are in that a box and label are on the way. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Edllguy

To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## Drew FDQ

Drew FDQ said:


> Still waiting for the part. Submitted May 14. (VSX-1326)


Update:


On June 6 I was offered a new SC-LX501 as a replacement as the parts for my VSX-1326k were taking longer than Shanice at Onkyo/Pioneer hoped. I accepted the offer on June 7 and on June 15 I was given the information I needed to begin the process. I was responsible for getting the unit to the Canadian depot (Microland) either by mail or dropping it off. I dropped the unit off June 19 and once Onkyo is notified by Microland - the replacement is going to be shipped to me. Once received I will confirm here. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Edllguy

Any other updates? 

Please post here in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## plunix

Pioneer receiver model/number: *Pioneer VSX-1326*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *August 2011*
Purchase date: *Unknown*
UE22 Error display date: *Late 2017*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Open glass shelf*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Low. It sat unused for years as my dad thought it stopped working.*
 Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *A few months after the VSX-53 model firmware update trick, which makes me wonder if it had something to do with it. It kept popping up intermittently and then about 6 months later audio output has failed altogether*.


I started a support ticket Feb 13 18. They asked me for proof of purchase, which I looked for months to find. Eventually I gambled and said I couldn't find it, because its from Futureshop and they are closed now in Canada.


On May 22rd I sent pictures of the unit and serial/model #s without proof of purchase. They accepted it for repair the next day, pending parts.


June 21st they have told me to contact Northstar Electronics in Markham, ON for repair.


Instructions are as follows:


_Hello, I have submitted your information for the repair on your UE-22 Unit. Please keep in mind that the Repair is free as long as it is just the UE-22 issue. If there is anything else wrong with the unit, There will be additional fees for the repair. Please send or take your unit to the place below they have all your information and are awaiting your unit._

_ *Please get your unit there asap parts are becoming obsolete!!*_
_*
*_
I want to get it dropped off there this week. I have no idea how much time is left for this offer.


Having updated the firmware to that of the VSX-53, do you think this will void my warranty? It's worrying me at this point.


----------



## plunix

Drew FDQ said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> On June 6 I was offered a new SC-LX501 as a replacement as the parts for my VSX-1326k were taking longer than Shanice at Onkyo/Pioneer hoped. I accepted the offer on June 7 and on June 15 I was given the information I needed to begin the process. I was responsible for getting the unit to the Canadian depot (Microland) either by mail or dropping it off. I dropped the unit off June 19 and once Onkyo is notified by Microland - the replacement is going to be shipped to me. Once received I will confirm here. I'm looking forward to it!



WOW! I'm super jealous. I just got a repair notification 4 days ago, as stated above. I wish I had this offer instead. Enjoy.


Edit: After further reading, it seems replacements are are costing additional money. I thought it was a free upgrade. It seems like a nice unit though. Bluetooth and other upgrades are definitely a bonus. I'd have to do more research on the receiver before making that choice.


----------



## Edllguy

plunix said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: *Pioneer VSX-1326*
> Build date (MFD: month & year): *August 2011*
> Purchase date: *Unknown*
> UE22 Error display date: *Late 2017*
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Open glass shelf*
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Low. It sat unused for years as my dad thought it stopped working.*
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *A few months after the VSX-53 model firmware update trick, which makes me wonder if it had something to do with it. It kept popping up intermittently and then about 6 months later audio output has failed altogether*.
> 
> 
> I started a support ticket Feb 13 18. They asked me for proof of purchase, which I looked for months to find. Eventually I gambled and said I couldn't find it, because its from Futureshop and they are closed now in Canada.
> 
> 
> On May 22rd I sent pictures of the unit and serial/model #s without proof of purchase. They accepted it for repair the next day, pending parts.
> 
> 
> June 21st they have told me to contact Northstar Electronics in Markham, ON for repair.
> 
> 
> Instructions are as follows:
> 
> 
> _Hello, I have submitted your information for the repair on your UE-22 Unit. Please keep in mind that the Repair is free as long as it is just the UE-22 issue. If there is anything else wrong with the unit, There will be additional fees for the repair. Please send or take your unit to the place below they have all your information and are awaiting your unit._
> 
> _ *Please get your unit there asap parts are becoming obsolete!!*_
> _*
> *_
> I want to get it dropped off there this week. I have no idea how much time is left for this offer.
> 
> 
> Having updated the firmware to that of the VSX-53, do you think this will void my warranty? It's worrying me at this point.


I would suggest that you get your unit there ASAP. Don't delay.

Updating the firmware will not affect your claim. Don't worry. Your good.

I'm suggesting that owners should not update the firmware on affected units because it prolongs the eventual failure of the unit thereby lengthening the claim process. When you see "UE22" take pictures and start the claim process immediately.

Let us know the outcome of your claim.

All the best.


----------



## toddman36

My parents have a Pioneer VSX-1121 avr and its been displaying the UE22 code off & on lately. Is the repair covered by Onkyo, or does it cost out of pocket? thanks


----------



## nelsonfamily

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX1021K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver, Glossy Black

Build date (MFD: month & year): Not sure, probably Nov/Dec 2011.

Purchase date: 12/10/2011

UE22 Error display date: 

1st time: Around mid 2014, took out of service. Set up old Yamaha with component video, etc. Read issues, and decided to not try heating up chip; no warranty / rebate info at that time.

2nd time: Set-up to record UE22 error in May 2018, worked with no error for 2 wks with radio only, so reset up will all equipment attached. Calibrated everything, worked greate. One week later UE22 error reappeared! 

Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open cabinet in entertainment center, both times

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium usage from purchase until first failure. Mostly TV, DVD, netflix Low usage for second failure.

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: First starting making loud popping sounds; came and went several times. Concerned that speakers would be damaged. After a couple of weeks, the UE22 error came up, audio would cut in and out. Stopped using it and put old Yamaha in place. Fast forward. I read info on this forum to apply for repair/rebate. So set up in dining room, played audio only with bluray player. Left on, played for several days, worked fine, no error!! So a couple weeks later I set it up in new entertainment center in remodeled living room, hooked everything up. Went through all calibrations, etc. Worked great for about two weeks. Then today UE22!!! Audio cutting in and out. strange.

So now I took photos and will go through the application process. Thanks for all the work on the forum. 

Steve


----------



## nelsonfamily

*Upddate: Build date*

While taking photo of the serial number, I saw that the build date was April 2011.

Steve


----------



## nelsonfamily

*Failed VSX-1021-K*

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX1021K 7.1 Home Theater Receiver

Build date (MFD: month & year):[/B] April 2011

]Purchase date:[/B] Dec 10, 2011

UE22 Error display date: 1st early 2014. Took out of service. 2nd date 6/26/18 after putting back in service; note, it worked great for a month before "refailing",,!

Receiver positioning/placement statement: Entertainment center glass doors, 3" above top of the receiver; open rack inside door allowing air circulation.

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium usage, mainly cable tv, netflix, dvd movies.

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:

First started making a loud popping sound out of speakers, I shut it off. Tried later, worked for a while, then repeat of popping sounds; concerned speakers would get damaged. Stopped for a few days, then came back. Found info online about failure, and the fix of heating up the chip, which I decided not to try. Took out of service, then used old yamaha with cables, no HDMI..

Remodeled living room early this year, so took down whole system. when finished, decided to check on any warranty rebates, etc. on the pioneer, and found this thread. So I set up in our dining room quick like to record the error. Lo and behold it worked, even after I ran for several days; only ran on audio with cds in bluray player. My better half had me get the stuff out of the dining room, so I figured I might as well put in back in service. Set up, did all calibrations etc, after a couple hrs relearning the receiver. Worked great for two weeks, no issues. Then today, POW, UE22... no popping sounds, just audio cutting in and out, and then receiver not working, then working again intermittently. Minutes working then fail. So I shut down and took pics.


----------



## toddman36

Thank Edllguy. I just submitted a email with pics, now the waiting game. If no response by Friday, Ill call the supplied cust. Service #!

Build date Nov 2011, no popping, but distorted right channel audio only.


----------



## isolationdrill

Pioneer receiver model/number: *Pioneer VSX-1021K*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *December 2011*
Purchase date: *April 2012*
UE22 Error display date: *June 2018*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Ventilated wood AV cabinet*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Medium* (primarily TV and movie viewing at nights and on weekends)
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *Storm-related power outage.* Unit was off when the power went out, but after power returned and we turned the unit on, it began flashing UE22. Unplugged it and the error code went away. Unplugged unit for cleaning a few days later and error code returned, then went away after a reset. I then found this thread and contacted Pioneer. This week, the error has returned and the unit plays no sound.

Contacted Onkyo/Pioneer and was assigned to Shanice. She said the parts are back ordered and offered trade-in pricing on refurbished units. With a quick internet search, I was able to beat all refurbished pricing (without trading in the existing unit), but Pioneer would not match the pricing I found. I requested to be put on Shanice's follow up list for the replacement part. So now I'm playing the waiting game (and considering replacement AVRs).


----------



## toddman36

Sent my email to Onkyo yesterday, got a response today from a Jared. Sent all the proper info and pics.

Now to see how long to repair and replace proper parts.


----------



## unithom

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1021
Build date (MFD: month & year): Aug 2011
Purchase date: Late '11 / Early '12
UE22 Error display date: June 2017
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Metal equipment cabinet w/ passive ventilation
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Varied
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Crackling noises, the occasional VERY loud popping noise. I need to see whether my speakers were damaged.

I found this thread while googling for solutions. Wrote the emails, sent the photos and was told "Unfortunately, we do not have the parts available to perform the repair on your VSX-1021-K at the moment. I can put you on my follow up list and when the parts become available I will contact you! A week before we are expecting the shipment I will send out shipping materials.

However what I'm able to do is offer you a discount on a refurbished unit in the meantime. Your unit qualifies for:
VSX-LX101 FOR $220.00
VSX-LX102 FOR $240.00
VSX-932 FOR $289.00
VSX-LX302 FOR $329.00"

I think I'll probably go for one of the trade-in options since there is no estimated arrival date for the parts, and I'd rather have a working receiver sooner. I figure, it was time anyway...


----------



## Drew FDQ

I received the SC-LX501 on June 28th and it's all set up and working great! A few summary points to make are:



The new unit provided to me at no cost only has a 30 day warranty since it replaces a unit out of warranty.

There was no cost to me (other than getting the unit to the facility via mail or driving it there).

Start to end was May 14 to June 28.

 

I'm very impressed with and very appreciative of edllguy's work in this forum! Thank you for keeping this going and for all the information you've been providing here. It certainly made everything much easier to deal with on my end. Thanks again!! 

I'm also very pleased with how Pioneer handled this issue. I would've been satisfied with a repair or replacement and don't know what variables go into the decision making process of which option will be provided to the consumer, but I am currently a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates from new or existing UE22 claims?

Thanks


----------



## SBI

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from new or existing UE22 claims?
> 
> Thanks


Yes.

Model #: VSX-51
Serial #: KKILxxxxxxx
MFD: NOV 2011



unithom said:


> However what I'm able to do is offer you a discount on a refurbished unit in the meantime. Your unit qualifies for:
> VSX-LX101 FOR $220.00
> VSX-LX102 FOR $240.00
> VSX-932 FOR $289.00
> VSX-LX302 FOR $329.00"


Interesting how different people receive offers for different discounted models in such a short span. I sent my initial email on Thursday July 5th and just received a response a few minutes ago:



> Thank you for all the information about your UE-22 error. Unfortunately we do not have the parts available to perform the repair on your unit at the moment. However what I'm able to do is offer you a discount on a refurbished unit. Your unit qualifies for:
> 
> 
> 
> VSX-LX301 FOR $310
> 
> VSX-LX302 FOR $329
> 
> SC-LX501 FOR $410
> 
> SC-LX502 FOR $499
> 
> 
> 
> It will come with a 1 year warranty.


I suppose it is based on your original unit?! Haven't decided what to do yet.


----------



## 5thgenfreak

Hey guys. I too followed the process and I’m currently waiting on them to notify me that parts are available. I’m a week and half in to the wait process. Just wondering if anyone else has had any recents experiences to share.


----------



## integroid

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): 11/2012
Purchase date: 06/2013
UE22 Error display date: Sometime in 2015
Receiver positioning/placement statement: inside of open cabinet
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Everyday Use
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started failing in 2015 so I replaced with an older Onkyo Receiver since I thought it was not covered under warranty anymore. I went to use it recently and it worked flawlessly on my outdoor speakers for about a week. Then started to not work with the UE22 error. Googled it and found this thread thankfully. Sent email to parts on 07/26/2018 and still waiting on response.


----------



## verachipmunk13

Edllguy said:


> Any updates from new or existing UE22 claims?
> 
> Thanks


Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX-1122-K

Build date (MFD: month & year): December 2012

Purchase date: February 2013

UE22 Error display date: June 2018

Receiver positioning/placement statement: Closed entertainment center with glass doors. 2 or 3 inches of clearance above receiver. No other heat sources in cabinet.

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High. Nightly TV viewing. Average 5 hours daily.

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started seeing occasional UE22 display while unit continued to work. Then audio intermittently silent with UE22 display. Cycling power temporarily restored audio. Finally, UE22 display and muted audio became continuous with no remedy. Entire downward spiral took approximately 1 week.

I made initial contact with Onkyo through their support website today (on a Sunday) and I am awaiting my first reply from them. Hoping for a repair offer.


----------



## verachipmunk13

verachipmunk13 said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX-1122-K
> 
> Build date (MFD: month & year): December 2012
> 
> Purchase date: February 2013
> 
> UE22 Error display date: June 2018
> 
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: Closed entertainment center with glass doors. 2 or 3 inches of clearance above receiver. No other heat sources in cabinet.
> 
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High. Nightly TV viewing. Average 5 hours daily.
> 
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started seeing occasional UE22 display while unit continued to work. Then audio intermittently silent with UE22 display. Cycling power temporarily restored audio. Finally, UE22 display and muted audio became continuous with no remedy. Entire downward spiral took approximately 1 week.
> 
> I made initial contact with Onkyo through their support website today (on a Sunday) and I am awaiting my first reply from them. Hoping for a repair offer.


Quick update:
Onkyo Customer Service rep replied and referred me to Onkyo Parts Department in less that 24 hours! I have sent data and photos to Onkyo Parts Dept. I should be contacted by them within 3-4 days and I have a number to call if they don't. So far, so good!


----------



## Edllguy

Thanks everyone for the updates on your UE22 claims. It helps other affected users who are in the process or are about to start a claim.

If anyone has been affected by UE22 Error please do not hesitate to submit a claim as stated in post #1 .

We do not know how much time is left for this program and I don't want anyone to miss out.


----------



## xantonin

Well my unit finally died from this problem. I'll have to get more details from it when I get home from work.
Do we email Pioneer or Onkyo?




*Pioneer receiver model/number:* Pioneer VSX-1021-K
*Build date (MFD: month & year) *Will check later
*Purchase date* 01/23/2012
*UE22 Error display date* 7/20/2018
*Receiver positioning/placement statement* It's on a glass shelf with space above it and around it. Good airflow. It's been plugged into a Monster Surge Protector since I got it.
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up* Medium - a few nights a week.
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.* Occurred randomly around the 20th. I reset the unit, and it was gone. A week later it came back and wouldn't go away. Audio was intermittent - at one point audio worked despite the error, but no longer. I tried flashing the firmware with no change.


----------



## xantonin

I can't seem to edit my post. My unit was manufactured December 2011.


----------



## Edllguy

xantonin said:


> Well my unit finally died from this problem. I'll have to get more details from it when I get home from work.
> Do we email Pioneer or Onkyo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pioneer receiver model/number:* Pioneer VSX-1021-K
> *Build date (MFD: month & year) *Will check later
> *Purchase date* 01/23/2012
> *UE22 Error display date* 7/20/2018
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement* It's on a glass shelf with space above it and around it. Good airflow. It's been plugged into a Monster Surge Protector since I got it.
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up* Medium - a few nights a week.
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.* Occurred randomly around the 20th. I reset the unit, and it was gone. A week later it came back and wouldn't go away. Audio was intermittent - at one point audio worked despite the error, but no longer. I tried flashing the firmware with no change.


Welcome to AVS Forum.

You are dealing with Onkyo. Follow all the the steps in post#1. 

Let us know the outcome.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired?


To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## adahm

Just started the process with email from Onkyo USA support page.

I have a VSX-51 which recently started flashing UE22. Have been using it mainly as a music r craver for AirPlay music only. It’s connected to 4 speakers and a sub. This has been the setup for the last 4 years. It’s in an open area and been powered on pretty all the time during this time.

Prior to this UE22 error had came up a couple times within a year or two of purchase and I had updated firmware and reset the receiver and got rid of it. It was set up as my main HT receiver at that time.

Manufacture date is May 2011.

Purchase date Jan 1 2013.

Unrecoverable UE22 error date June 2018. Has happened before approx 4 yrs back along with audio and video dropouts which resulted in using this receiver exclusively for music and airplay.

Hope I am able to get this issue corrected.

Will update with progress with repair.


Edit 8/7
Received email response today with reference to contact parts department.

Sent email to parts department on 8/7 with pics and proof or purchase.

Edit 8/9

Have not received any response, will call in tomorrow.

Edit 8/10

Called in and they found my email. Told me they were backed up and there were a couple emails head of mine and I would get a response. I will call again tomorrow afternoon.

Edit 8/14

Called again yesterday and was told to wait, there are many ahead of me. I asked when I can have a response and was told by next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skr25

First, I would like to thank EDllguy and all forum members in guiding me through UE22 error process and raising to onkyo. I have been getting UE22 error on my pioneer Elite SC-67 for last one week. I contacted Onkyo support by email on 08/06. I got email on 08/07 from onkyo tech specialist to send email to parts department.
I got an email today from parts department. They mentioned that parts for the speaker not available at this moment. They offered me discounted price on 
SC LX-701. $699
SC LX 801. $849
SC LX901. $1299
They also offered me to follow up list when parts are available. They will send me box one week prior to parts arrival. Once parts are available, it would take 7 -10 days for the repair.

I would like to know what the timeframe should i expect to get my receiver repaired. Would it be 1 month or 2 months? Any experience with SC-67 repair?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skr25

Skr25 said:


> First, I would like to thank Edllguy and all forum members in guiding me through UE22 error process and raising to onkyo. I have been getting UE22 error on my pioneer Elite SC-67 for last one week. I contacted Onkyo support by email on 08/06. I got an email on 08/07 from onkyo tech specialist to send email to parts department.
> I got an email today from parts department. They mentioned that parts for the receiver are not available at this moment. They offered me discounted price on
> SC LX-701. $699
> SC LX 801. $849
> SC LX901. $1299
> They also offered me to follow up list when parts are available. They will send me box one week prior to parts arrival. Once parts are available, it would take 7 -10 days for the repair.
> 
> I would like to know what the timeframe should i expect to get my receiver repaired. Would it be 1 month or 2 months? Any experience with SC-67 repair?
> 
> Is trade-in for SC LX 701 worth it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_jbloggs

mr_jbloggs said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1021-K
> Build date (MFD: month & year): March 2011
> Purchase date: Fall of 2011
> UE22 Error display date: March 3rd, 2018 (Today)
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: TV Stand Cabinet with front of cabinet open
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Was working fine last night with no indication of anything wrong. This morning turned on the receiver and got the UE22 error
> 
> Submitted step 1 on the Onkyo website today.
> 
> Before finding this fantatic thread, for which I'd like to thank the OP and and all that have been contributing, I found a youtube video describing a DIY fix for the UE22 issue but then found this thread. The video may be useful for those people where Onkyo is refusing to fix the issue...


UPDATE: After submitting my initial request for repair back in April, there was some back and forth emails with Shanice for updates. Beginning of June I stopped receiving replies from Shanice. I then emailed the Parts Dept again and yesterday I received a big Box via FedEx for me to send my receiver. I will be sending it today.


----------



## xantonin

mr_jbloggs said:


> UPDATE: After submitting my initial request for repair back in April, there was some back and forth emails with Shanice for updates. Beginning of June I stopped receiving replies from Shanice. I then emailed the Parts Dept again and yesterday I received a big Box via FedEx for me to send my receiver. I will be sending it today.


WOW, 4 months later? I need a new receiver _now_. I guess I should just buy one. Am I reading correctly that they are paying your shipping to the factory for the repair?


----------



## mr_jbloggs

xantonin said:


> WOW, 4 months later? I need a new receiver _now_. I guess I should just buy one. Am I reading correctly that they are paying your shipping to the factory for the repair?


Yes, along with the box with padding material, they send the necessary FedEx pre-paid return label, and small roll of tape.


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates?


----------



## mr_jbloggs

Edllguy said:


> Any updates?


I just got delivery of the Receiver back after repair. So about two week turn-around. Hopefully I will get time to set it back up this weekend.

I just realized that I never mentioned to them, when I sent the receiver, that they should use the specific chipset mentioned in this thread, hopefully they used the right ones


----------



## timberwolf10014

Edllguy said:


> Any updates?


I have a SC1222 with UE22 Error ... just filled out the Onkyo email form

I also have a VSX-03TXH ... are those also affected?


----------



## Edllguy

timberwolf10014 said:


> I have a SC1222 with UE22 Error ... just filled out the Onkyo email form
> 
> I also have a VSX-03TXH ... are those also affected?



All Pioneer receivers manufactured in 2011/2012 are affected globally. 

Check the manufacturing date on the back of the receiver.


----------



## timberwolf10014

Edllguy said:


> All Pioneer receivers manufactured in 2011/2012 are affected globally.
> 
> Check the manufacturing date on the back of the receiver.


Thanks ... my VSX-03TXH was made in 2008. No wonder it is still working 

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): July 2012
Purchase date: March 2013
UE22 Error display date: About a year ago
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Under desk
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage: Low on time, but I am driving 9 speakers
Description of your experience with the UE22: Message started to 'flash' about a year ago, with minimum effect. Slowly, the sound took longer to initiate after powering On. Often, very loud cracks and pops (i.e. speaker blowing loud), before sound will initiate. Now, can take 20 minutes before sound starts. Once sound starts ... works great! Basically, I turn it On and come back to watch TV after I hear 'noise' (e.g. crackly, popping or voices). No problems with picture. It starts right away.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K


They got back to me right away. Thursday morning, I sent pics to Parts, as requested.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Please keep us updated.

Thanks


----------



## adahm

adahm said:


> Just started the process with email from Onkyo USA support page.
> 
> I have a VSX-51 which recently started flashing UE22. Have been using it mainly as a music r craver for AirPlay music only. It’s connected to 4 speakers and a sub. This has been the setup for the last 4 years. It’s in an open area and been powered on pretty all the time during this time.
> 
> Prior to this UE22 error had came up a couple times within a year or two of purchase and I had updated firmware and reset the receiver and got rid of it. It was set up as my main HT receiver at that time.
> 
> Manufacture date is May 2011.
> 
> Purchase date Jan 1 2013.
> 
> Unrecoverable UE22 error date June 2018. Has happened before approx 4 yrs back along with audio and video dropouts which resulted in using this receiver exclusively for music and airplay.
> 
> Hope I am able to get this issue corrected.
> 
> Will update with progress with repair.
> 
> 
> Edit 8/7
> Received email response today with reference to contact parts department.
> 
> Sent email to parts department on 8/7 with pics and proof or purchase.
> 
> Edit 8/9
> 
> Have not received any response, will call in tomorrow.
> 
> Edit 8/10
> 
> Called in and they found my email. Told me they were backed up and there were a couple emails head of mine and I would get a response. I will call again tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Edit 8/14
> 
> Called again yesterday and was told to wait, there are many ahead of me. I asked when I can have a response and was told by next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Called a couple times and was told to wait. No response yet! 

Mine is VSX-51. Was told they were backed and have the email and they will respond.

I sent pics and receipt in my email. Almost 1 month since I sent the initial e-mail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timberwolf10014

adahm said:


> Called a couple times and was told to wait. No response yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed Parts last Thursday. I had not heard back. I called them today and confirmed they received my info. I was very politely asked to wait another few days for an emailed response.


----------



## Skr25

I came to know today that they are not doing any repair on UE22 issue. They are only offering trade-ins. 


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## timberwolf10014

Skr25 said:


> I came to know today that they are not doing any repair on UE22 issue. They are only offering trade-ins.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I would not be surprised, based on the long delays and obsolete parts ... but maybe it is just your SC-67? They were top of the line, and if I remember correctly, someone mentioned the higher end needing 2 chips. Making them more expensive to repair ... and with limited parts, they could fix 2 others vs your 1.

That said ... if they are taking repairs off the table, then they need to increase the trade-in offers. Some Posters trade-in offers were about the same as buying a new one on Sale. Which made it a no-brainer to get it fixed, and if you wanted a new one, buy it on Sale (whichever brand you want). You then have your classic Pioneer Refurbished (for free) and a new 'Brand of Your Choice' 4K model. 

On a Cost & Customer Service analysis ... America labor (on the phone and installation) + expensive/hard to get old parts + shipping & handling ... repairing them is costing them about what it costs them for new ones, using Chinese labor + cheap new parts ... and, instead of angry Customers calling them every few days, for weeks/months, asking "what's the delay", they have very happy customers with much quicker turnaround.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> ... instead of angry Customers calling them every few days, for weeks/months, asking "what's the delay", they have very happy customers with much quicker turnaround.


That said, I never got a response from Parts ... need to call them Monday


----------



## Skr25

timberwolf10014 said:


> I would not be surprised, based on the long delays and obsolete parts ... but maybe it is just your SC-67? They were top of the line, and if I remember correctly, someone mentioned the higher end needing 2 chips. Making them more expensive to repair ... and with limited parts, they could fix 2 others vs your 1.
> 
> That said ... if they are taking repairs off the table, then they need to increase the trade-in offers. Some Posters trade-in offers were about the same as buying a new one on Sale. Which made it a no-brainer to get it fixed, and if you wanted a new one, buy it on Sale (whichever brand you want). You then have your classic Pioneer Refurbished (for free) and a new 'Brand of Your Choice' 4K model.
> 
> On a Cost & Customer Service analysis ... America labor (on the phone and installation) + expensive/hard to get old parts + shipping & handling ... repairing them is costing them about what it costs them for new ones, using Chinese labor + cheap new parts ... and, instead of angry Customers calling them every few days, for weeks/months, asking "what's the delay", they have very happy customers with much quicker turnaround.


I completly agree. Trade-in offers do not make sense for a refurb model. I can get one year old new model with 3 years warranty on Denon/Maratnz with almost same price. I dont know what to do. But, I would definetly stay away fron onkyo/Pioneer.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## timberwolf10014

Skr25 said:


> I would definetly stay away fron onkyo/Pioneer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I am not at that stage yet, but I see you have been dealing with them 1 month longer than me. Worth pointing out, some Posters have gotten good trade-ins (e.g. 'Drew FDQ' got a new SC-LX501 for his VSX-1326-K. He gave up one Zone [which I doubt he was using], but got upgraded to an Elite with another Sub, 4K and Atmos)

I have 3 Pioneer Receivers (VSX-9300, VSX-03TXH, SC-1222-K) and this is the only one I have had a problem with. I have been a loyal Customer for decades. I am still hoping they repair mine (which I love) or at least offer me a similar deal to Drew FDQ's.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> That said, I never got a response from Parts ... need to call them Monday


Took 30 minutes to speak to someone. Told him I sent email on 8/30. He told me, 'they are working on it and if I do not hear back in 3 to 4 weeks, to call again'. I reiterated 3 to 4 weeks from my original email or today, and he said today. I told him, if they are not even going to send an email until then, we are talking over a month from now before I have a working AVR. He said yes, if I choose a *refurb *... longer if I want repair.

Good news ... *they are still 'offering' repairs*
Bad news ... they clearly are making this as difficult as possible. 5 to 6 week wait to see what Refurb they will offer me and and what price? 2 months if I want it fixed?

My AVR is making horrible cracking and popping noises (i.e. speaker blowing) while warming up . Either I do not turn it Off for a month or spend a night swapping my old AVR with this one (which I will then have to waste another night swapping back )


----------



## Edllguy

Any Canadians here that have went through the repair process recently?

What was the turnaround time to get your receiver repaired?


----------



## finalexam

Pioneer receiver model/number: Elite VSX-50
Build date (MFD: month & year): 2011
Purchase date: April 2012
UE22 Error display date: July 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: In a well-ventilated cabinet
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High usage

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: I started to occasionally hear a popping noise then noticed the receiver took a slightly longer period of time before sound would come on. Within a couple weeks it quickly deteriorated with a few more pops, some crackling, and longer and longer turn-on periods. Then, last week I was watching tv and sound began cutting out for periods of a few seconds every few minutes. Within 48 hours the periods of silence grew longer and longer until the sound was only on for a few seconds at a time followed by long periods of silence and more pops and crackling. At that point [on 9/7/18], I unplugged and retired the receiver.

Thanks to this forum I sent an email to Onkyo to report the problem on 8/26/18. I received a reply from the Tech Specialist on 8/27 that my unit has the defective chip. I sent an email to the Parts group same evening. I didn't hear anything back so I called on 9/4 [the unit hadn't yet reached terminal condition at this point]. Besides sounding a bit put off because of my call the person I spoke with said it would be a few days before they would contact me. Said they had several customers ahead of me to take care of first. He said they would contact by email. They haven't yet sent an email so I'll likely follow up with another call today or tomorrow.


----------



## finalexam

Just got off the phone with Parts. I told them the sound was now completely gone. They said they will move my email to the top of the list and I should expect an email from them today.


----------



## timberwolf10014

Edllguy said:


> Any Canadians here that have went through the repair process recently?


Now that you mention it ... I realized the guys who recently got a free replacements (Tobak [a better Refurb] & DrewFDQ [a comparable new]) were from Canada.

Eh? They have not yet made me a trade-in offer, but I wonder if it is too late to claim I am Canadian?


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> My AVR is making horrible cracking and popping noises (i.e. speaker blowing) while warming up . Either I do not turn it Off for a month or spend a night swapping my old AVR with this one (which I will then have to waste another night swapping back )


To see if leaving it On for a month was my best option; thought I would see how much power it uses On and tuned to empty Inputs (i.e. no signal) ... It uses 65W!!!

If it was around 5W (which I expected), I would have chosen to leave it On, but 65W 24 hours a day ... is a waste of electricity (almost like running a 2nd fridge).

To protect my speakers, I am going back to my old AVR, until this is resolved.


----------



## finalexam

finalexam said:


> Just got off the phone with Parts. I told them the sound was now completely gone. They said they will move my email to the top of the list and I should expect an email from them today.


The Parts group sent me the email late afternoon. They don't have the parts required to fix the Elite VSX-50 so they offered a discount on following refurbished units:
Elite VSX-LX103 FOR $299
Elite VSX-LX503 FOR $549

A new 503 currently sells on Amazon and at Best Buy for $999.


----------



## timberwolf10014

finalexam said:


> The Parts group sent me the email late afternoon. They don't have the parts required to fix the Elite VSX-50 so they offered a discount on following refurbished units:
> Elite VSX-LX103 FOR $299
> Elite VSX-LX503 FOR $549
> 
> A new 503 currently sells on Amazon and at Best Buy for $999.


FYI ... you can get the 503 new at Newegg for $799 ($999 minus $200 Gift Card [no tax outside CA])

Are Refurb's taxed?


----------



## Rgarc

finalexam said:


> The Parts group sent me the email late afternoon. They don't have the parts required to fix the Elite VSX-50 so they offered a discount on following refurbished units:
> Elite VSX-LX103 FOR $299
> Elite VSX-LX503 FOR $549
> 
> A new 503 currently sells on Amazon and at Best Buy for $999.


I would go for the 503 if I could, but both seem like a very good deal despite the unfortunate circumstances. We are talking about replacing a product line that is about 6 years old. I figured the cost of ownership on my unit from purchase to its breakdown to be about $50 a year. My unit did get repaired last year so I consider this bonus time until I am ready to go Atmos.


----------



## timberwolf10014

Pioneer choose to not do a recall on a known manufacturer defect that was already showing up in 2013; during our Warranty Period. A recall would have made them replace them all. They choose to only replace the ones that failed, saving them millions and the embarrassment of a Recall. They should have fixed these years ago, before they failed. UE22 is not a Wear & Tear issue.

New ones are $799. Open Box are $699 on Amazon (no tax/free shipping). A Refurb at $549 plus tax is $600. Are they giving you a 3 year Warranty? If not, you are better off buying the $699 one on Amazon; making your 'trade-in' offer not a good deal ... but based on you telling them you can not wait for a repair. It is not a horrible deal.


----------



## Rgarc

its worse than you think. Pioneer bailed out of the receiver business and sold the division to Onkyo. It was Onkyo who stepped up and tried to fix a problem they inherited. I'm not certain but I believe that recalls are only mandated when there is a health or safety issue with a product.

the 503 is actually a $1000 receiver and the 103 is a $499 so they are offering them at almost half retail. You may be able to find them cheaper elsewhere but I think that Onkyo has factored that into their offerings. I agree with you about the warranty. I believe they were only offering a 1 year warranty on trade ins when I got my unit repaired.


----------



## Skr25

In my case, I was offered Lx 801 @849 plus tax and shipping back my sc-67 cost $35 appro. That would cost me approx $925 with tax. I am getting Lx 801 refurb. @999 without tax and free shipping from accessory4less. It does not make sense for me to trade-in. Instead, I could use sc-67 as 2 channel external amp and get LX 801 from accessory4less @999. Refurbs carry 1 years warranty.
Most likely, I am not going for trade-in. 
I am considering Marantz 6012 /Denon 4400H/refurb LX801. They fit into same price range. But denon and marantz are new units and have 3 years warranty. I am not sure if I can trust LX801 seeing this kind of issue in Pioneer receiver.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## timberwolf10014

Don't get me wrong ... *I am glad they are fixing them*. I am just saying some of these 'trade-in' offers, are about what you can get elsewhere when you add in tax, warranty and the hassle of returning (as Skr25 is also pointing out). 

Also, MSRP is a made up number by the manufacturer. Panasonic is the manufacturer. Newegg is making money at $799. The Dealer cost on these is probably closer to the one being sold at $699. I would bet at $549 Panasonic is still making money on a 'new' one. At a minimum, they should be offering a discount off of their cost.

Then, take into consideration the time (tons of emails, searching to find parts and handle angry calls), cost (labor [expensive in New Jersey], shipping and parts). Repairing one is probably costing them $400. Which they save most of that, if they did as they do in Canada ... have you bring yours to a repair center (verify UE22 and Ownership [Receipt or Registration]) and then give you a new one.

(Cost of Unit [$549?]) - (Cost of Repair [$400?]) - (Happy Customers + Happy Parts [you can hear in their voices they are tired of UE22]) = Free Unit

P.S. I have had bad luck with Refurbs. Got one many years ago, and every time it got warm (i.e. 20 minutes), it smelled like a Hippy Commune (i.e. patchouli). Took years for that smell to go away.


----------



## finalexam

timberwolf10014 said:


> Don't get me wrong ... *I am glad they are fixing them*. I am just saying some of these 'trade-in' offers, are about what you can get elsewhere when you add in tax, warranty and the hassle of returning (as Skr25 is also pointing out).
> 
> Also, MSRP is a made up number by the manufacturer. Panasonic is the manufacturer. Newegg is making money at $799. The Dealer cost on these is probably closer to the one being sold at $699. I would bet at $549 Panasonic is still making money on a 'new' one. At a minimum, they should be offering a discount off of their cost.
> 
> Then, take into consideration the time (tons of emails, searching to find parts and handle angry calls), cost (labor [expensive in New Jersey], shipping and parts). Repairing one is probably costing them $400. Which they save most of that, if they did as they do in Canada ... have you bring yours to a repair center (verify UE22 and Ownership [Receipt or Registration]) and then give you a new one.
> 
> (Cost of Unit [$549?]) - (Cost of Repair [$400?]) - (Happy Customers + Happy Parts [you can hear in their voices they are tired of UE22]) = Free Unit
> 
> P.S. I have had bad luck with Refurbs. Got one many years ago, and every time it got warm (i.e. 20 minutes), it smelled like a Hippy Commune (i.e. patchouli). Took years for that smell to go away.


I'm definitely concerned about a refurbed unit and asked the parts guy what issues I could be dealing with. He said they are all in great condition having been tested and certified as in prime operating condition. They have a 30 day return policy if I don't like it along with the one year warranty. However, I only paid $500 for the VSX-50 and feel this is a good deal for a unit that retails for twice as much and has up to date features.


----------



## timberwolf10014

finalexam said:


> I only paid $500 for the VSX-50


I am glad you are happy. The 503 looks nice.

Your MSRP was $600. My MSRP was $1,100. They give me an extra $500 off, I would be happy too.


----------



## Skr25

Does anyone know how long receiver takes to die completely once UE22 flash on display and sounds doesn't come for first 15 minute?


----------



## Edllguy

Skr25 said:


> Does anyone know how long receiver takes to die completely once UE22 flash on display and sounds doesn't come for first 15 minute?


Exactly how long for an affected receiver to completely die is not known, however, any display of UE22 means the DSP chips are near complete failure. What interrupts the failure process is attempting a firmware update or heating the DSP chips. This is wear affected owners run into problems with the Onkyo claims process because they interfere with the failure process. Some have had to wait till the unit did not produce any more sound completely. To validate unit failure your unit must be displaying UE22 or have no sound or both.


I recommend that any display of UE22 should be documented immediately by taking a picture or video. That is what Onkyo is looking for as proof of unit failure.


----------



## xcarnx

Here is my support ticket entry date. Just got the error 2 days ago, and found this thread. Already emailed onkyo support, and have my rep. Emailed the parts department a few minutes ago. They did not ask for proof of purchase though. Just the following information.
Model#- Pioneer AV Receiver SC-1522-K
Serial#- 
Full Name- 
Complete Shipping Address- 
Phone #- 
Pictures of the front, and back showing the serial number, and the model number.

It usually sits on the glass shelf you see in the picture (below) in an open AV cabinet. I was told to email this email by a product support rep Jared Miller about the UE22 error. I have included everything asked for for your department. It was working fine, and then I had no sound. I checked the unit, and this is when I saw the UE22 error. As stated before pictures of the unit are below.

Thanks for the thread. It has been a big help.


----------



## timberwolf10014

integroid said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K


integroid,

I see you have the exact same model as me, and started the process a month before me. You have any progress?

It has been over 3 weeks since I emailed Parts, and I still have not received a Reply. I have called twice, and both times been told to wait (waiting is clearly not working). Wondering if I should resend my email?

[I PM'ed you, but you may not have noticed. If I quote you, you should be emailed by AVS]


----------



## sightpicture

sightpicture said:


> *Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSX-1021-K
> *Build date (MFD: month & year):* August 2011
> *Purchase date:* November 15, 2011
> *UE22 Error display date:* April 4, 2018
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement:* TV Stand Cabinet with glass removed from front doors to utilize the black speaker screen material. 5-6" of space to both sides, 4" above open. No additional spacing below as it is resting on its own 1/2" feet. *Also have a 120mm silent computer fan mounted on rear of cabinet (air flow direction to the rear of cabinet).
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:* With family watching HULU via XBOX ONE and speakers started to Buzz very loudly. We all jumped including the cats! (holes in my wife's legs to prove it!). I quickly shut off receiver using the button on receiver. Attempted to turned back on the receiver and experienced the UE22 flashing message. Today, April 5th I wasn't able to get the firmware to load and found this thread and started Step 1 of the processes. I hope to get a response soon. It looks like I will be using the TV speakers for a while. No backup receiver as I gave away my 5.1 Sony to a neighbor after falling in love with this one.


Update:
Received my unit back on September 12, 2018
Long process.... that started in April. I was originally told late May for parts if I didn't wish to purchase another unit from them for a *discount*, then in June I was told that I was 6th on the list, then in late July that I was still a good way down on the list (not sure how I was pushed back down the list as I was just 6th on the list in June). I kept sending emails every 2-3 weeks and finally an empty box arrived at the house. I filled out the included paperwork, placed my unit into the included plastic bag and pre-formed foam and dropped it off at a local FedEx store... After that a few weeks later my repaired unit arrived in the very same box.

I now have one happy family as we are no longer using the TV's internal speakers! I had to play the opening scene crawl of Star Wars to "test" out the receiver! The cats ran upstairs not knowing what was going on. All is good!

Huge thanks to Edllguy for starting this thread and to all who provided suggestions/feedback on the offer from Onkyo/Pioneer...

If you are about to start the process... stay with it!


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired?


To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## timberwolf10014

Edllguy said:


> To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below


... *and please give feedback on your experience. 
*
The last few months, I only see two posts of people getting repairs (sightpicture and mr_jbloggs) and both initially emailed Parts in April.


----------



## xcarnx

Well the process for me was quick but sad news. I emailed on Sept. 17th, and heard back from support rep the next day. Sent email to parts on the 18th, and waited until today to call. They told me they were no longer doing any repairs because of lack of parts. So he said he would email me a quote for a replacement. This is his response in the email.

“We can offer you a direct trade-in as the VSX-LX503, which would be a newer manufactured unit that is new.

The 2018 VSX-LX503 for $849.00 new - 3 year manufactures warranty parts and labor new.“

Wahooo I save a whopping $50.00 from just buying from a store that afterwards I can just return to said store if I hate it or it is DOA. I replied a bit ago to find out if this was the best they could do. Maybe time to give Yamaha a try for the living room since I hate my new Dennon in the bedroom.


----------



## Jon S

So far i have been lucky... My SC-67 is still running fine with no issues... I had installed heat sinks on all processors on the board that generated any amount of heat. I learned this with my previous Onkyo TX-NR906 which had heat failures (the heat generated by the graphics processor dried out the caps on the HDMI board, heat sinks alleviated that problem).


----------



## timberwolf10014

xcarnx said:


> Well the process for me was quick but sad news. I emailed on Sept. 17th, and heard back from support rep the next day. Sent email to parts on the 18th, and waited until today to call. They told me they were no longer doing any repairs because of lack of parts.


Sorry to hear that ... It seems to be a trend that the high end models (MSRP $1500+) are no longer being repaired (SC-1522 and SC-67) and the Trade-In offers are superficial.

I assume they are still getting parts for some models. I am sure it is no coincidence that the last two people to post repairs both had VSX-1021. Also, Parts has had my email for a month. In two phone calls, they have asked me to be patient and wait. It would be extremely unprofessional, if they have known there were no parts for the entire time.


----------



## Edllguy

Thank you to all those who have reported back on their UE-22 claims that Onkyo is no longer doing repairs on their units. 

However, we need multiple reports from different affected users to confirm this information. As stated above the parts shortage may only affect certain models whereas other 2011/2012 models may still have parts while supplies last.


Also, we don't know the situation in Canada where there may be parts remaining for more or all affected models. We don't know.

If everyone could keep reporting here it would help to come to a better conclusion of the status of the UE-22 repair program.


Thanks


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> Parts has had my email for a month. In two phone calls, they have asked me to be patient and wait. It would be extremely unprofessional, if they have known there were no parts


5 weeks and still no email from Parts. Today, I resent my original email, as a reminder. If I do not hear from them, will call them later this week; which is, as they requested, 3 to 4 weeks since my last call.

The last person to post they sent in a repair was on 8/14. Who are all the emails ahead of me, causing Parts to be overwhelmed, and why are they not posting updates? Is everyone else giving up, or are they getting Canadian offers and signing Non-Disclosures?


----------



## Yellbean

I recieved an email from parts about 2 weeks ago that they were sending me a box to send my reciever in. I originally notified them back in June and followed up with 2 calls in which I was told they were still reviewing my claim and 1 follow up email. I was never given an offer for money off a new receiver. I recieved the box yesterday and hope to send it out today. We will see what happens. Pioneer : VSX-1021-K


----------



## Azurith

Thank You for the incredibly detailed thread. Sent my email to Onkyo CS, will provide updates as they happen.
10/4
-Issues started, sound goes in and out with popping/crackling 
-Email to Onkyo CS
-Reply from Onkyo CS, Email sent to Onkyo Parts

Edit 10/10*
-Called Onkyo Parts, Talked a person who confirmed email and name. I should expect a reply by Monday 10/15.

Edit 10/16*
-Called to followup on response, was told id be emailed within 20 minutes
-End of day email offering Vsx-lx303 or Vsx-lx503, emailed back asking about a comparable replacement with a class D amp. 

Edit 11/1*
-Followup email as I did not receive a response.

Edit 11/5*
Called Parts, Parts said they couldn't repair and forwarded me to another department as I was not interested in the Vsx-lx303 FOR $479.40 or Vsx-lx503 FOR $599.40
The best the CSR could do was a 701 for $1100


Jason



Pioneer receiver model/number: *Pioneer SC-1222*
 Build date (MFD: month & year): *July 2012*
Purchase date: 
UE22 Error display date: *10/4/2018*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Top shelf of AV tower, 7inches of clearance from top of receiver.*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Medium? used most nights after 5PM and most weekends.*
 Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *10/4 sound started cutting in and out(popping/crackling too) while watching netflix. 
*


----------



## SBI

Anyone else stopped receiving responses to inquiries? 

I am on the stand by list for parts to arrive, I emailed several times for update. 
Update from Janay Cole on 8/9 that they are still waiting for parts.
Another request for update mid September - on Sep. 20th Janay Cole advised he/she no longer working on the UE22 issues and will forward my email to parts. Have not heard anything since.


----------



## TotenHosen

SC-1522 showing UE22

Offer from Onkyo: no repair, LX701/801 for $960/$1200

I’ll call to see if the no repair is ironclad or just “you might have to wait a while and so we’re offering you the purchase option”.


----------



## rcfun33

Just found this thread today. Sent email to Onkyo CS 10/6.

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX-52
Build date (MFD: month & year): July 2011
Purchase date: 8/30/2011
UE22 Error display date: ~9/15/2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Bottom shelf of open stand (open front back and sides). 1.5" of space above, 1-2 ft of space to walls on sides and back.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium to high? TV on quite a bit.
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started seeing UE22 Error 2-3 weeks ago. Sound slow to come on earlier this week.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> 5 weeks and still no email from Parts. Today, I resent my original email, as a reminder. If I do not hear from them, will call them later this week; which is, as they requested, 3 to 4 weeks since my last call.


On Friday, I finally got an email from Parts ... but it was asking me to send pics!?!? I called, and explained I twice verified they already had my pics, and do not want to lose my place in line. He told me to ignore that email and 20 minutes later got another, with an offer of a discount on a new LX503.

Worth noting ... neither email had a Contact name; both generically from Parts.


----------



## Edllguy

Please continue to post reports and updates here to know what is the status of the UE22-Error repair program.


----------



## 5thgenfreak

Edllguy said:


> Please continue to post reports and updates here to know what is the status of the UE22-Error repair program.


I just received the email from parts that they I will be receiving a box in 3-5 days so I can send in my vsx-53 for repair!!!!! I started the process the first week of July.....I had sent a couple of emails asking for updates on parts availability with no response and called twice with only the response that I’ll have to wait. I decided to call today and was told I’d get an email from the folks working the ue22 error. Sure enough, email came in 15 minutes. So stoked!!!! I’ll update you guys when I get the receiver back.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Great news, keep us updated! 

Perhaps there is parts left only for certain models.


Thanks


----------



## jcray

*Canadian vs. US UE22 programs*

Dear all,

*NEW*, we should collect this >>> *Location:* Canada
*Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSX-53
*Build date (MFD: month & year):* May 2012
*Purchase date:* September 2012
*UE22 Error display date:* July 2016
*Receiver positioning/placement statement:* In open AV shelving rack with 6 inches of space above to breathe.
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:* Used on daily basis for ~5 hours.
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.:* Simply showed UE22 one day and unable to produce sound.

3-October-2018: Send email to Pioneer Support stating UE22 error.
4-October-2018: Pioneer Support ask me to send standard information previously quoted in this thread to Onkyo Parts.
12-October-2018: Call to follow up because no response received. Told it will be flagged so that response is provided today.
12-October-2018: Receive email with offer of VSX-L303 for $479.40 or VSX-L503 for $599.40 with 3 year warranties.
12-October-2018: Call back to ask if price is CAD or USD. Am told they are USD. Say that I am in Canada and want to know if parts are still available. Told that they aren't anymore, especially for models which are considered obsolete. Ask if anything else can be done. After brief hold am told person who sent email didn't realize I was in Canada and that UE22 Trade-In program is not available to Canadians. Instead I would be put on waiting list for replacement part for 6-8 weeks.

So it does seem like the approach is different in Canada.

Will report back once I have an update.

J


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Hello jcray, welcome to AVS Forum.

Thank you for posting your experience with "*Canadian vs. US UE22 programs*". 

Your post is very interesting because I knew the Canadian program was different from the reports posted in this thread. However, I never knew how the program would be impacted on both sides of the American/Canadian border with the dwindling parts availability. Let's see how things turn out. 


Please update us on your experience so we have a better understanding of the current status of the UE22 repair program.



Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and thread
I have a Pioneer SC LX75 ,A PDP6090 and a BDP LX52, I do like my Pioneer stuff, however I think my SC LX75 is suffering from the UE22 fault, for the last 6 months or so it has been displaying this after I tried ( stupidly,with hindsight) to install an update.
I have been getting round this by a) resetting the amp on occasion,b) repeatedly turning it on and off until the required sound mode was displayed, c) even when AMP ERROR came on the display, restarting it using buttons on the front panel.
Up until today, that worked, now, I can get the required sound mode on the display but no sound, the picture is fine but no sound at all in any input.
I haven't owned this amp from new, it is second hand, I've had it around a year having replaced a LX 71


I haven't read all the posts but the latest ones seem to imply that Pioneer/Onkyo are repairing the amps


Is this just in the US ?
would I qualify for repair if it is in the UK too, because it is second hand ?
I'm expecting a no for the last question but would like to know anyway
Cheers John


----------



## Edllguy

[email protected] said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum and thread
> I have a Pioneer SC LX75 ,A PDP6090 and a BDP LX52, I do like my Pioneer stuff, however I think my SC LX75 is suffering from the UE22 fault, for the last 6 months or so it has been displaying this after I tried ( stupidly,with hindsight) to install an update.
> I have been getting round this by a) resetting the amp on occasion,b) repeatedly turning it on and off until the required sound mode was displayed, c) even when AMP ERROR came on the display, restarting it using buttons on the front panel.
> Up until today, that worked, now, I can get the required sound mode on the display but no sound, the picture is fine but no sound at all in any input.
> I haven't owned this amp from new, it is second hand, I've had it around a year having replaced a LX 71
> 
> 
> I haven't read all the posts but the latest ones seem to imply that Pioneer/Onkyo are repairing the amps
> 
> 
> Is this just in the US ?
> would I qualify for repair if it is in the UK too, because it is second hand ?
> I'm expecting a no for the last question but would like to know anyway
> Cheers John



Hello John, welcome to AVS Forum,

Based on reports from this thread Onkyo/Pioneer in the UK and Europe is not repairing defective Pioneer receiver units for the UE22 Error. The program in North America is exclusive to American and Canadian affected owners.

However, I would suggest that you source a main digital board replacement part for your affected receiver. The board is located at the top of the receiver when the cover is removed.

I am almost certain that the replacement part will have the defective DSP chips on board which would mean another 3-5 years of product life but you may prolong the life of the main digital board by putting heat sinks on the 1 or 2 Texas Instruments DSP chips. 

There is anecdotal evidence that putting heat sinks on the defective DSP chips *(from the beginning of receiver use or receivers with low hours of use) *may prolong the life of the DSP chips and give more years of receiver product life.


All the best.


----------



## vavan

Sold mine 2022 (purchased new in February 2014) with ~10000 hours and no sign of upcoming ue22. Too bad almost no one here reported their uptime before that problem arisen. I think I'm going to unsubscribe from this thread soon. Hope everyone here will get their units repaired and/or replaced

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurith

They offered to replace my SC122 with a Vsx-lx503. I *really *don't want to replace my class D for an AB.... also they want way to much for what should have been a recall.


-Jason


----------



## 5thgenfreak

5thgenfreak said:


> I just received the email from parts that they I will be receiving a box in 3-5 days so I can send in my vsx-53 for repair!!!!! I started the process the first week of July.....I had sent a couple of emails asking for updates on parts availability with no response and called twice with only the response that I’ll have to wait. I decided to call today and was told I’d get an email from the folks working the ue22 error. Sure enough, email came in 15 minutes. So stoked!!!! I’ll update you guys when I get the receiver back.


Just a quick update. Received the shipping box from pioneer Tuesday and dropped it off at Fedex office Wednesday morning. Tracking shows it was received today so we’ll see how the repair goes.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> On Friday, I finally got an email from Parts ... but it was asking me to send pics!?!? I called, and explained I twice verified they already had my pics, and do not want to lose my place in line. He told me to ignore that email and 20 minutes later got another, with an offer of a discount on a new LX503.


I declined their offer on the new LX503.

Last week, they sent me an email saying a box will be coming for RMA. Tracking shows the box is already on the truck for delivery on Monday. I will send it back on Tuesday to their Wood Dale, IL Service Dept.

I will us one of my other Pioneer AVR's until this comes back, but glad to get it out of the house (I have a hard time throwing away anything I paid a lot of money for). Everything works perfectly, but it is taking over 20 minutes for sound. I am sure it is about to permanently UE22.


----------



## Yellbean

Well I just got notified that my Pioneer VSX-1021-K was just delivered back from repair. Ill let you guys know how it works.


----------



## rcfun33

rcfun33 said:


> Just found this thread today. Sent email to Onkyo CS 10/6.
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer VSX-52
> Build date (MFD: month & year): July 2011
> Purchase date: 8/30/2011
> UE22 Error display date: ~9/15/2018
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: Bottom shelf of open stand (open front back and sides). 1.5" of space above, 1-2 ft of space to walls on sides and back.
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium to high? TV on quite a bit.
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started seeing UE22 Error 2-3 weeks ago. Sound slow to come on earlier this week.


Received response from Onkyo CS on 10/9. I sent an email to Parts on 10/12 with requested info and photos.


----------



## lacombo

my 1123 started acting up yesterday and today displays the UE22 code. Still get sound but talk about bad timing. Went to the site and sent an email, thanks for the info.


----------



## HB9EVI

hey there!


I didn't actually read all pages of the thread, so I beg your pardon, if ask something already answered:


has somebody already tried just replacing the DSP chip? I have information, that this actually would not even help since there is a piece of software/firmware stored in the chip, so placing an new, but unprogrammed chip is not going to help.
On the other side I read here that the firmware is stored in a dedicated flash memory and loaded by the main cpu into the DSP



do you guys have some detailed information or practical experience?


----------



## zzattack

I came here looking for exactly the same info. I've replaced the DSP on mine with a D-version from aliexpress, and it seems to be correctly mounted, but indeed no audio due to missing firmware on the DSP.
I'm figuring out now how to load that, perhaps forcing a firmware update is enough. I'll report back when I get it to work again.


----------



## Yellbean

Yellbean said:


> Well I just got notified that my Pioneer VSX-1021-K was just delivered back from repair. Ill let you guys know how it works.


Well I put my Pioneer vsx-1121k through its paces and it seems all is good. Unfortunately i no longer have a need for it as I purchesed a replacement awhile back so will probably sell it.


----------



## Rgarc

Yellbean said:


> Well I put my Pioneer vsx-1121k through its paces and it seems all is good. Unfortunately i no longer have a need for it as I purchesed a replacement awhile back so will probably sell it.


I've been runing my vsx-1021K for almost a year since it was fixed and it still going strong. If I can get another year or so out of it I'll be happy.


----------



## HB9EVI

zzattack said:


> I came here looking for exactly the same info. I've replaced the DSP on mine with a D-version from aliexpress, and it seems to be correctly mounted, but indeed no audio due to missing firmware on the DSP.
> I'm figuring out now how to load that, perhaps forcing a firmware update is enough. I'll report back when I get it to work again.



Ok, that gives already a hint; I'm curious how you'll do progress in that matter; looking forward to your feedback!


Would be really great if it could be fixed that way; my VSX-922 is just 5y old, I have a complete eletronic lab and the necessary skills - and last but not least I have no need to spend another 500 bucks for a new device


----------



## timberwolf10014

Yellbean said:


> Well I put my Pioneer vsx-1121k through its paces and it seems all is good. Unfortunately i no longer have a need for it as I purchesed a replacement awhile back so will probably sell it.


When mine gets back, I am going to continue to use it until I upgrade to 8K in late 2019 or 2020 (gonna skip 4K). I then plan on moving it, and my 1080 projector, to my barn as an outdoor theatre.

You could use yours to power Atmos speakers.


----------



## Peacemaker_1

First off, thank you to Edllguy for coordinating this thread/effort and to everyone else that has contributed.

I too began to experience the dreaded UE22 Error on my SC-1522-K about 5 months ago. Upon searching about this issue I ran across this thread and in turn I followed the steps to initiate the warranty repair process. Following is a timeline of what I've done to date:


*7/9/2018 - Emailed ONKYO Product Support and received the following confirmation back via email:*

_Sent: Monday, July 09, 2018 2:34 PM
Subject: Website Support: 

Support Email From Website

07-09-2018

Subject: Receiver
Model #: SC-1522-K
Serial #: LHMP001811CC
First Name: 
Last Name:
Address:
City:
State:
Country: USA
Zip Code:
Phone#:
EAddress:

Comments: I have owned this Pioneer receiver for over 5 years and about 3 months ago it stopped working and displayed a UE22 code on the display. I tried powering it on again a few times and each the UE22 code is displayed. In researching the issue on the web I found that you are repairing receivers with this issue that were built in 2011/2012. My serial number is LHMP001811CC with a Manufactured Date of August 2012. Please advise how I should proceed to get my receiver repaired under this program. Thank you! Regards, XXXXXXXXXX,

Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE22 issue. Please send an email to our PARTS department and please put UE22 in the subject line and include the following information and items: 

Model#- 
Serial#- 
Full Name- 
Complete Shipping Address- 
Phone #- 
A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#. 

Our Parts Department should be in touch with you within a few business days of you sending this email to discuss what options there are for your unit. If you have not heard from them within 3-4 business days, please call them as a follow up to your email. They can be reached at 201-785-2600 option 4. Please do not call them prior to sending the email and giving them a few days to response. 

Thank you

BryanHello,

Thank you for all the information about your UE-22 error. Unfortunately we do not have the parts available to perform the repair on your unit at the moment. However what I'm able to do is offer you a discount on a refurbished unit. Your unit qualifies for:

SC-LX501 FOR $410

SC-LX502 FOR $499

SC-LX701 FOR $699

SC-LX801 FOR $849

It will come with a 1 year warranty.

I can also put you on my follow up list and when the parts become available I will contact you! A week before we are expecting the shipment I will send out shipping materials. I go in the order I received your first email. When a part becomes available for you the repair will take 7-10 business days.

Please let me know which option you would like to proceed with, (trade-in or wait for part)._


----------



## 5thgenfreak

5thgenfreak said:


> Just a quick update. Received the shipping box from pioneer Tuesday and dropped it off at Fedex office Wednesday morning. Tracking shows it was received today so we’ll see how the repair goes.


Just received the email stating my receiver has been repaired and is on its way back!!!! So looks like it took 7 business days.


----------



## timberwolf10014

Peacemaker_1 said:


> I welcome any thoughts or opinions as to whether to proceed with this repair.


I would first ask if the repair comes with a Warranty. If it does, then it is worth it.

I would also ask for an additional discount on a replacement.


----------



## amitabh123

Had UE22 error on my VSX-1021. On contacting them, got an offer as below. Do these look good? Also I am seeing that repair and return is taking very long. I assume if I opt for these offers- it will be shipped fairly quickly. Any feedback from anybody who opted for a new unit by using such offer? My offer was as below:


VSX-933 FOR $287.40 which has a 1 year warranty.
VSX-LX103 FOR $299.40 which has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Rgarc

I opted to get mine repaired but the LX103 looks like a very good deal. Both are current models but the 103 is an Elite which the 1021 is not and it has a longer warranty. The 933 should be the latest version of the 1021 so its comparable to what you have.


----------



## amitabh123

Thanks - I will go with that as they anyway refused the option of repair saying that parts are not available. However I am super cheesed off at their customer service. One of the stupid requirements is to peel the serial number sticker and send to them. It is impossible to take it off. In general their entire process is very slow.


----------



## Azurith

Azurith said:


> They offered to replace my SC122 with a Vsx-lx503. I *really *don't want to replace my class D for an AB.... also they want way to much for what should have been a recall.
> 
> -Jason



I talked to a Onkyo CSR today on the issue and was offered a 701 for 1100$
Vsx-lx303 FOR $479.40 

Vsx-lx503 FOR $599.40
Vsx-lx701 for $1100


Jeez, that's a lot of money for a Warranty repair. Needless to say I am pretty unhappy with Pioneer right now. Why an I going to spend that much on a new product from a company that is unwilling to take care of defects.
What do you guys think? I really want a class D amp but, should I give Yamaha a shot?


-Jason


----------



## Flylooper99

Well, a couple of weeks I went through the entire procedure described at the start of this thread to attempt to have my unit repaired. The end of it all is that I've been offered a few models at discounted prices but have been refused the option of having my 1021 repaired. How is it that as recently as last week some forum members were posting that their units were going to be repaired yet I've not been offered that option. I thought the program that covered the repairs was valid until the end of this year. I'm very disillusioned by this. Can anyone help with a solution or recomensation?

Thanks all.


----------



## doglife1

Edllguy said:


> UPDATED ON MARCH 21, 2017
> *Please scroll down to "Update on the cause of the UE22 Error" and Onkyo/Pioneers New Program* ************** *Note: United States and Canada Only*******************
> 
> *Updated on July 10, 2017
> 
> Early unconfirmed reports is that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering repairs for this defect until the end of 2018.
> *
> 
> However, I'm trying to petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have this lengthened to the end of 2020/2021. Updates will be posted here on the status of this petition.
> 
> *Updated on July 28, 2017
> *
> See post #2 about important information to know when submitting your claim.
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm starting this thread to document and track the UE22 error that is occurring on affected 2011/2012 Pioneer and Pioneer Elite Receivers.
> 
> It is hoped that by bringing it to the attention of Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics that they will be committed to quality and customer service by addressing this issue in a timely and fair manner for affected owners.
> 
> This thread is not meant to trash Onkyo/Pioneer or be sarcastic which may take away from finding a solution to the problem. Instead it is hoped that affected users and knowledgeable people can bring a better understanding to what is going on with this error code and possible causes and solutions. In other words please be civilized and respectful in your choice of words (Please read AVS forum rules for more information).
> 
> *Background Information about the problem:*
> 
> Affected users have reported that when this problem occurs it does not happen suddenly but over a period of months before eventually the receiver completely fails and will not work. Reports of users getting the error code multiple times and then having to reset the receiver by applying the factory reset or unplugging the power and eventually months later the receiver produces no sound and simple knob and button commands does not respond. Also, the UE22 error usually happens at the worst time, just after your warranty has expired according to many owners comments on the internet. Just Google UE22 error and you will see all the comments and frustration of affected owners. I got tired of reading the posts of the many owners who spent good money on their Pioneer receivers only to walk away and move on from Pioneer because they got burned with this issue when they could not afford the out of pocket repair costs because the warranty had just expired.
> 
> For owners impacted with this issue while under Pioneer warranty, they have been fortunate and had their DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board (or main digital board) replaced free of charge and they received their receiver back with no more problems. However, the problem with this is that its the most expensive part of the internal boards ($400-$500 plus labor) and when you have to pay out of pocket it becomes hard to absorb that kind of a cost. It is hoped that Onkyo/Pioneer will find a fix for owners by isolating this issue to a specific defective chip and help affected owners by having that chip replaced instead of replacing the most expensive board from the internal electronics. This would be the most logical fix and cost effective approach to dealing with this problem for Onkyo/Pioneer.
> 
> *Forum members posting criteria:*
> 
> Please state the following:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pioneer receiver model/number*
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*,
> *Purchase date*
> *UE22 Error display date*
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement*
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
> 
> 
> You may also have some insider or technical knowledge that can shed light on the UE22 error and that would be most welcome.
> 
> This thread will be updated as the information comes in and will be compiled to better understand the problem and find possible solutions.
> 
> Hopefully someone senior at Onkyo/Pioneer will see this thread and respond in an appropriate manner for their fan and customer base.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> *Update on the cause of the UE22 Error
> *
> 
> After researching, analyzing, and hypothesizing the cause of the UE22 Error and through a diligent community effort here on AVSForum the cause of UE22 Error has been found. The *root cause* has been isolated to defective Texas Instruments DSP chips that globally affects all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers manufactured in 2011/2012. See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error. See post#2 where the defective DSP chips are located.
> 
> *Please note: Heating the DSP chips will not correct or fix the UE22-Error issue. It is only a temporary solution. The DSP chips are defective and must be replaced via a main digital board replacement with the updated DSP chips.*
> 
> Onkyo/Pioneer in the United States and Canada has a new program in place to help Pioneer and Pioneer Elite affected receiver owners by offering a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver* (USA only) *or have Onkyo/Pioneer replace the main digital board with updated Texas Instruments DSP chips that does not have the defective TI chip set *(USA and Canada)*.
> 
> Pioneer UK/Europe/Asia/South America's position on helping affected owners is unclear at the moment.
> 
> Thanks to AVSForum member zone33 for posting a step by step repair procedure on how your claim will be handled. See below:
> 
> *Onkyo/Pioneers New Program
> *
> Step by step repair
> 
> Hi everyone I just wanna give a few tips on how to make sure your effected receiver gets set up for a repair or replacement through onkyo/pioneer.
> 
> *Step 1*- This isn't technicaly necessary but is a useful start. Go to onkyousa.com. Click the support button. On the page that comes up next click "Email Us" on the left side of the page. Fill out the information and mention your UE22 problem and that you heard there is a program to resolve it and would like more information. I got a response within 2 days. You will be told about the program and to send the photos to pioneer/onkyo parts department email (receipt, UE22 pic, Serial # pic) . The useful part about step 1 is the replier is a technical specialist and his name is provided at the bottom which we'll use as a reference when sending photos to pioneer parts dept.
> 
> *Step 2*- Make an email. Headline the email with your name and Model number. Parts department email is (( parts @ us . onkyo . com )). Mention your technical specialist's name and explain you have the UE22 error which you are trying to get repaired. Info required in this email are photos of purchase proof from an authorized dealer, photo of the receiver showing ue22 and a photo of your serial number on the back. 3 photos. Also need to provide phone number and home address. No receipt? If you purchased from store or card where you can pull up purchase history and screen shot that, it will be usable determined by parts dept. Review and send email.
> 
> *Step 3*- After the 3rd day of no reply I called the pioneer/onkyo parts department. You may want to expedite by calling sooner. Expect to wait 10-15 min to answer. Business hours are 9:00 am - 5:00 pm weekdays. The number is 1-201-785-2399 . Tell them you are waiting on a response to email. They will search by your name you put in the headline. They will put you on a short hold while they review the email. You will be given the verdict. If all is clear you will be given the option of a free repair *(USA & Canada)* or 2 choices to buy at discounted price trade, depending on availability *(USA only)*. You choose right then. After chosen you will be given a return number to track and file.
> 
> *Step 4*- get the return box and follow directions. You will have a working receiver within the next 3 weeks and you will feel like companies actually care about their customers still. good luck!
> 
> *Step 5*- Enjoy sound.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2039137&d=1490052406


11/7/2018

I called Pioneer at (844) 679-5350 about the EU22 error on my SC-68, and they said they didn't have the parts to repair it any more. This strange because I just got my SC-68 back from Best Buy's Geek Squad, who had sent it to Pioneer, and Pioneer/Geek Squad gave me a quote of something over $400 to repair it. 

At any rate, Pioneer offered me a discount on the SX-LX301, which is a little better than the SC-68. The LX301's retail price is $799 but Pioneer would give it to me at $479. Or a discount on the LX801 (Retails $2,000; discount $1,200). Or a discount on the LX-701 (Discount - $960).

None of this works for me. I am disappointed that Pioneer will not cover this defective chip fully under warranty. It is clearly a manufacturing defect, and clearly should be covered. 

Before I ran into the EU22 error, I bought an SC-89 and SC-99. They are working for now but who knows for how long and when the defective chips on them burn out I don't expect Pioneer to fix them. Pioneer has truly built in obsolescence on their receivers. What a scam. 

I am done with Pioneer, and will replace my SC-68 with a Denon, and from here on will buy Denon.


----------



## icarpenter

*Don't By Pioneer! their Support Is Awful*

I've experienced the UE22 error and have been in contact with Pioneer UK (actually france)... Basically my VSX-922 which cost me the best part of £900 4 years ago is now basically no use to Man nor Beast!

There response I received was 'since the product is no longer in guarantee we are unable to provide such a service.' so I've basically spent £225 a year for this piece of crap!

This is obviously either; poor design, bad component selection or bad manufacturing... Either way Pioneer should accept that their product is sub standard and rectify the issue free of charge...


----------



## Azurith

Azurith said:


> I talked to a Onkyo CSR today on the issue and was offered a 701 for 1100$
> Vsx-lx303 FOR $479.40
> 
> Vsx-lx503 FOR $599.40
> Vsx-lx701 for $1100
> 
> 
> Jeez, that's a lot of money for a Warranty repair. Needless to say I am pretty unhappy with Pioneer right now. Why an I going to spend that much on a new product from a company that is unwilling to take care of defects.
> What do you guys think? I really want a class D amp but, should I give Yamaha a shot?
> 
> 
> -Jason



Well, I just purchased a A3070, Never another Pioneer receiver again. I do plan to keep pushing for a free repair/replace though!


----------



## Edllguy

5thgenfreak said:


> Just received the email stating my receiver has been repaired and is on its way back!!!! So looks like it took 7 business days.



Please let us know how things turn out when you receive back your VSX-53 and its all hooked up in your system.


I would like to encourage those who have had successful repairs done on their UE22 affected receivers to please let us know how things are going.


----------



## Rgarc

It will be a year in December since my VSX-1021- K got repaired and it is still going strong. No performance issues to report.


----------



## atroph

I have a negative story to share. 

Since getting my VSX-1021 back it worked for about a month then started not outputting audio.

Usually a DSP switch from say PL to direct would get it back, but that is not working now. 

Audio output is very intermittent if at all and the other day when it worked the volume seemed to get stuck at whatever I had it set to (I believe -30). Turn up, no change, turn down, no change. Only change is when I turned it fully down the audio would mute. Turn it up one click the volume went to about -30 but the display showed -80.

Next step is to factory reset and check for a fw update to see if that fixes it.

Is there a warranty on a warranty repair? 

Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

atroph said:


> I have a negative story to share.
> 
> Since getting my VSX-1021 back it worked for about a month then started not outputting audio.
> 
> Usually a DSP switch from say PL to direct would get it back, but that is not working now.
> 
> Audio output is very intermittent if at all and the other day when it worked the volume seemed to get stuck at whatever I had it set to (I believe -30). Turn up, no change, turn down, no change. Only change is when I turned it fully down the audio would mute. Turn it up one click the volume went to about -30 but the display showed -80.
> 
> Next step is to factory reset and check for a fw update to see if that fixes it.
> 
> Is there a warranty on a warranty repair?
> 
> Sent from my 2PZC5 using Tapatalk


I suggest you contact Onkyo asap.

All the best.


----------



## mitchellvl

*No luck from Onkyo*



Edllguy said:


> Please let us know how things turn out when you receive back your VSX-53 and its all hooked up in your system.
> 
> 
> I would like to encourage those who have had successful repairs done on their UE22 affected receivers to please let us know how things are going.


We started this process, to repair our Pioneer SC-55 UE22 code last spring (May 2018). Delivered all of the pertinent information to Onkyo, with the exception of an actual picture of the UE22 code on the receiver. I was not able to capture the offending code, because the receiver stopped transmitting any sound at all. I have had the receiver plugged in and on, hoping to catch the code, which finally happened November 8, 2018. Now, Onkyo is saying they don't manufacture the parts any longer, sorry, but we could sell you a new receiver for 40% off of list price.

While we mulled that over, and with the incredible research on this site--I was able to find the DSP chips for purchase. pro-electr.net/prod/texas-instruments/d810k013dzkb4/2155863

So, for $28 per chip, (x2) and shipping from Hong Kong, I will be able to fix our receiver and save buying another. The 40% off is off of the MSRP, which is not a great deal. 

BTW, they list '756' of this chip for sale--wondering why Onkyo/Pioneer is too cheap to fix our receiver.

Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## mitchellvl

mitchellvl said:


> We started this process, to repair our Pioneer SC-55 UE22 code last spring (May 2018). Delivered all of the pertinent information to Onkyo, with the exception of an actual picture of the UE22 code on the receiver. I was not able to capture the offending code, because the receiver stopped transmitting any sound at all. I have had the receiver plugged in and on, hoping to catch the code, which finally happened November 8, 2018. Now, Onkyo is saying they don't manufacture the parts any longer, sorry, but we could sell you a new receiver for 40% off of list price.
> 
> While we mulled that over, and with the incredible research on this site--I was able to find the DSP chips for purchase. pro-electr.net/prod/texas-instruments/d810k013dzkb4/2155863
> 
> So, for $28 per chip, (x2) and shipping from Hong Kong, I will be able to fix our receiver and save buying another. The 40% off is off of the MSRP, which is not a great deal.
> 
> BTW, they list '756' of this chip for sale--wondering why Onkyo/Pioneer is too cheap to fix our receiver.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.


Sorry, $17 per chip!


----------



## Edllguy

mitchellvl said:


> We started this process, to repair our Pioneer SC-55 UE22 code last spring (May 2018). Delivered all of the pertinent information to Onkyo, with the exception of an actual picture of the UE22 code on the receiver. I was not able to capture the offending code, because the receiver stopped transmitting any sound at all. I have had the receiver plugged in and on, hoping to catch the code, which finally happened November 8, 2018. Now, Onkyo is saying they don't manufacture the parts any longer, sorry, but we could sell you a new receiver for 40% off of list price.
> 
> While we mulled that over, and with the incredible research on this site--I was able to find the DSP chips for purchase. pro-electr.net/prod/texas-instruments/d810k013dzkb4/2155863
> 
> So, for $28 per chip, (x2) and shipping from Hong Kong, I will be able to fix our receiver and save buying another. The 40% off is off of the MSRP, which is not a great deal.
> 
> BTW, they list '756' of this chip for sale--wondering why Onkyo/Pioneer is too cheap to fix our receiver.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.



Hello mitchellvl,

That's great news! Can I ask how did you install it? Yourself or you had someone with the knowledge and expertise? If possible more details would help all of us on this thread who are affected.

Just want to mention that before people start ordering these DSP chips that the D versions are different for 2011 model year and 2012 model year. So please read post number one, post number 2, and post number one hundred carefully before ordering. Also some receivers require only 1 DSP chip replacement and others require 2 DSP chips. Do your homework before ordering. 

Also, I would like to see this repair repeated by other affected owners before we can unofficially green-light it for this thread. 


Parts are low to nonexistent for UE22 repairs so we have no choice but to find creative ways of fixing the affected receivers ourselves.


----------



## M Code

mitchellvl said:


> We started this process, to repair our Pioneer SC-55 UE22 code last spring (May 2018). Delivered all of the pertinent information to Onkyo, with the exception of an actual picture of the UE22 code on the receiver. I was not able to capture the offending code, because the receiver stopped transmitting any sound at all. I have had the receiver plugged in and on, hoping to catch the code, which finally happened November 8, 2018. Now, Onkyo is saying they don't manufacture the parts any longer, sorry, but we could sell you a new receiver for 40% off of list price.
> 
> While we mulled that over, and with the incredible research on this site--I was able to find the DSP chips for purchase. pro-electr.net/prod/texas-instruments/d810k013dzkb4/2155863
> 
> So, for $28 per chip, (x2) and shipping from Hong Kong, I will be able to fix our receiver and save buying another. The 40% off is off of the MSRP, which is not a great deal.
> 
> BTW, they list '756' of this chip for sale--wondering why Onkyo/Pioneer is too cheap to fix our receiver.
> 
> Hope this helps someone else.



Are U sure the DSP chip is a pin for pin drop-in/plug-in replacement? 
Also typically TI would load certain _proprietary firmware_ into the DSP chip for a specific brand AVR so that the DSP could communicate with the OE's AVR control CPU...
Since the 810 DSP chip was used by multiple brand AVRs including Onkyo, Integra, Denon, Marantz, HK.. 

I hope all works out for U.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## mitchellvl

M Code said:


> Are U sure the DSP chip is a pin for pin drop-in/plug-in replacement?
> Also typically TI would load certain _proprietary firmware_ into the DSP chip for a specific brand AVR so that the DSP could communicate with the OE's AVR control CPU...
> Since the 810 DSP chip was used by multiple brand AVRs including Onkyo, Integra, Denon, Marantz, HK..
> 
> I hope all works out for U.
> 
> Just my $0.02...


Soooo....they have just cancelled my order, said when they got the chips out to send, and tested, they were bad... so frustrating.


----------



## mitchellvl

Edllguy said:


> Hello mitchellvl,
> 
> That's great news! Can I ask how did you install it? Yourself or you had someone with the knowledge and expertise? If possible more details would help all of us on this thread who are affected.
> 
> Just want to mention that before people start ordering these DSP chips that the D versions are different for 2011 model year and 2012 model year. So please read post number one, post number 2, and post number one hundred carefully before ordering. Also some receivers require only 1 DSP chip replacement and others require 2 DSP chips. Do your homework before ordering.
> 
> Also, I would like to see this repair repeated by other affected owners before we can unofficially green-light it for this thread.
> 
> 
> Parts are low to nonexistent for UE22 repairs so we have no choice but to find creative ways of fixing the affected receivers ourselves.


I would have had someone install the new chips...too complicated for my level of expertise. However, the order was cancelled, they said the chips were bad after testing. So weird. Today the number available went from 756 to 758...put my 2 back on the shelf? Ahhh...half a world away.


----------



## mitchellvl

mitchellvl said:


> I would have had someone install the new chips...too complicated for my level of expertise. However, the order was cancelled, they said the chips were bad after testing. So weird. Today the number available went from 756 to 758...put my 2 back on the shelf? Ahhh...half a world away.


I apologize for the multiple posts. Here's a picture of the tantalizing chip. Unrequited love. I hope someone else locates these, thanks Edllguy for a great/helpful thread.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> Last week, they sent me an email saying a box will be coming for RMA. Tracking shows the box is already on the truck for delivery on Monday.


Tracking shows Repairs got it on the 25th. After 2 weeks, I emailed Parts for an update; they never responded. After 3 weeks I called Repairs ... Turns out Onkyo sent them the wrong serial number (missing last digit). Repairs emailed me to confirm the last digit, but Onkyo gave them the wrong email (off by one letter). So, it has been sitting on a shelf waiting for me to Reply. I corrected the serial number and email address.

No word from Parts or Repairs ... but got an email from FedEx that a package will be here on Friday!


----------



## jcray

So... when do we start discussing a class action lawsuit? There is a defect in the DSP chip which causes the receivers to fail and is outside normal wear and tear. We have a reasonable assumption that an amp should last for many, many years so long as it isn't physically damaged during use. The solutions many are being offered aren't great to address a defective product. For those of us who have or are getting repaired, we have to make sure they use the revised version of the DSP chip and hope that the repair will hold through a normal lifetime of the product. For those of us offered discounts on new products, the costs are still astronomical.

I for one purchased my incredibly expensive receiver expecting that I would have incredible gear, that would last forever, and give it to my son, like I'm sure many of us experienced with our parents. I spent a lot of money (stupid really) on the very best to ensure longevity.

Am I the only one thinking along these lines?

J


----------



## Azurith

jcray said:


> So... when do we start discussing a class action lawsuit? There is a defect in the DSP chip which causes the receivers to fail and is outside normal wear and tear. We have a reasonable assumption that an amp should last for many, many years so long as it isn't physically damaged during use. The solutions many are being offered aren't great to address a defective product. For those of us who have or are getting repaired, we have to make sure they use the revised version of the DSP chip and hope that the repair will hold through a normal lifetime of the product. For those of us offered discounts on new products, the costs are still astronomical.
> 
> I for one purchased my incredibly expensive receiver expecting that I would have incredible gear, that would last forever, and give it to my son, like I'm sure many of us experienced with our parents. I spent a lot of money (stupid really) on the very best to ensure longevity.
> 
> Am I the only one thinking along these lines?
> 
> J


I would sign on to one, not happy with how long ago Pioneer new about this and how poorly they planed the remedy. I would have thought they would save the main boards and refurbish then in batches with new DSPs.


-Jason


----------



## Rgarc

Azurith said:


> I would sign on to one, not happy with how long ago Pioneer new about this and how poorly they planed the remedy. I would have thought they would save the main boards and refurbish then in batches with new DSPs.
> 
> 
> -Jason


Pioneer planned to remedy this issue by selling their receiver division to Onkyo. When you are dealing with Pioneer you are dealing a division of Onkyo, not the Pioneer that manufactured the faulty receivers. Onkyo stepded in and offered a solution and extended the program long than originally planned. In the end, the only people that benefit from a class action lawsuit are the lawyers on both sides of the suit. The consumers' compensation would probably end up being less generous than Onkyo's program.


----------



## Edllguy

Someone mentioned on this thread that the Statute of Limitations had expired for any legal action on behalf of affected owners.

In other words it was too late to do anything due to the time that had passed.


----------



## Azurith

Edllguy said:


> Someone mentioned on this thread that the Statute of Limitations had expired for any legal action on behalf of affected owners.
> 
> In other words it was too late to do anything due to the time that had passed.



Could be, laws typically vary greatly by state. I would think the time is based on discovery of the defect and ownership and/or time out of warranty. 

In any case I lack the time/energy to look into it. I would rather just steer everyone away from Pioneer/Onkyo products as the "Audio Guy" my friends come to for setup advise. Its a shame because otherwise its a nice product, but I cant stand behind a company that allowed factory built in obsolescence in its products with no recourse.


-Jason


----------



## Azurith

Rgarc said:


> Pioneer planned to remedy this issue by selling their receiver division to Onkyo. When you are dealing with Pioneer you are dealing a division of Onkyo, not the Pioneer that manufactured the faulty receivers. Onkyo stepded in and offered a solution and extended the program long than originally planned. In the end, the only people that benefit from a class action lawsuit are the lawyers on both sides of the suit. The consumers' compensation would probably end up being less generous than Onkyo's program.



I would have thought acquiring an SBU you would also inherit liabilities(barring special rules from bankruptcy) Lawyers... yup, lol.
Any compensation would technically be better then the worse then retail I was offered for a 701... 503 might have been okay but it doesn't do what I need so /shrug



-Jason


----------



## jcray

jcray said:


> Dear all,
> 
> *NEW*, we should collect this >>> *Location:* Canada
> *Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSX-53
> *Build date (MFD: month & year):* May 2012
> *Purchase date:* September 2012
> *UE22 Error display date:* July 2016
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement:* In open AV shelving rack with 6 inches of space above to breathe.
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:* Used on daily basis for ~5 hours.
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.:* Simply showed UE22 one day and unable to produce sound.
> 
> 3-October-2018: Send email to Pioneer Support stating UE22 error.
> 4-October-2018: Pioneer Support ask me to send standard information previously quoted in this thread to Onkyo Parts.
> 12-October-2018: Call to follow up because no response received. Told it will be flagged so that response is provided today.
> 12-October-2018: Receive email with offer of VSX-L303 for $479.40 or VSX-L503 for $599.40 with 3 year warranties.
> 12-October-2018: Call back to ask if price is CAD or USD. Am told they are USD. Say that I am in Canada and want to know if parts are still available. Told that they aren't anymore, especially for models which are considered obsolete. Ask if anything else can be done. After brief hold am told person who sent email didn't realize I was in Canada and that UE22 Trade-In program is not available to Canadians. Instead I would be put on waiting list for replacement part for 6-8 weeks.
> 
> So it does seem like the approach is different in Canada.
> 
> Will report back once I have an update.
> 
> J


Update:
28-Nov: They say no news about parts yet and that they will reach out when they receive something. They have no word internally. I asked if they receive replacement parts from Onkyo/Pioneer or does something come from another company like Texas Instruments. They said the parts come from outside the USA from Onkyo/Pioneer. I also asked if they receive the replacement parts in New Jersey and send to Canada and they said yes. They took my name and model number down, put me on a brief hold and told me that parts are coming in over the past 7 weeks and they are handling things on a first in first out basis. I asked how far on the list I was and was told not too far but that the computer froze and couldn't say for sure.

So I guess parts are still coming in, they can't/won't say how many and how often but things seem to still be flowing.

J


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> ... but got an email from FedEx that a package will be here on Friday!


Got it Friday and installed it today. No more UE22 message. No more pops or static. Turns right On and works and sounds like New.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Edllguy

Please continue to post reports and updates here to know what is the status of the UE22-Error repair program.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## C.audio

Just adding to the list to help:
Hoping I can have mine resolved as well before it is too late. I'm glad I came across this post.

Model: SC-68
Build date: May 2012
Purchase date: July 4, 2012
UE22 Error display date: Spring 2015
Receiver positioning/placement statement: In open air on a long dresser. Nothing on top of it.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium usage.
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Nothing unusual ever occurred to foresee an issue. Eventually when it occurred, I was able to get it to go away by power cycling, or leaving off for a while. Then eventually it would not go away. This all happen over a week.


----------



## C.audio

C.audio said:


> Just adding to the list to help:
> Hoping I can have mine resolved as well before it is too late. I'm glad I came across this post.
> 
> Model: SC-68
> Build date: May 2012
> Purchase date: July 4, 2012
> UE22 Error display date: Spring 2015
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: In open air on a long dresser. Nothing on top of it.
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium usage.
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Nothing unusual ever occurred to foresee an issue. Eventually when it occurred, I was able to get it to go away by power cycling, or leaving off for a while. Then eventually it would not go away. This all happen over a week.


In regards to the SC-68 also, since it would seem that according to post #100 that the SC-79 uses the same chip as the SC-68 but the new "D" version, would it be possible to replace the entire DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board in the 68 with the one used in the 79? Or is it too different in other ways?
I'm just trying to think of possible easier solutions, say if Pioneer/Onkyo has these more available (though I'd assume they'd know that's a possible replacement), or if you found one on eBay, maybe from a "for parts only" listing? Just a thought.


----------



## Edllguy

C.audio said:


> In regards to the SC-68 also, since it would seem that according to post #100 that the SC-79 uses the same chip as the SC-68 but the new "D" version, would it be possible to replace the entire DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board in the 68 with the one used in the 79? Or is it too different in other ways?
> I'm just trying to think of possible easier solutions, say if Pioneer/Onkyo has these more available (though I'd assume they'd know that's a possible replacement), or if you found one on eBay, maybe from a "for parts only" listing? Just a thought.


I'm going to assume the main digital board used in the 79 is not compatible with the 68 due to different/new features that were added in the 79.


----------



## C.audio

Edllguy said:


> I'm going to assume the main digital board used in the 79 is not compatible with the 68 due to different/new features that were added in the 79.


That's what I was thinking but wasn't sure.

Regarding replacing just the 2 (or 1) faulty chips, why would they need to be programmed in order to work?
If the new ones are similar enough, doesn't the main CPU just call on functions from within the DSP chip?
If what's being called is unchanged, would the receiver even know they've been replaced?

I'm going to email TI this question. I was going to last night but that page was under maintenance.


----------



## C.audio

I am still trying to work out receiver issue with Onkyo support. So far only as far as 40% discount offering, but still asking questions.

TI had nothing to say regarding the chip. I was just told that I would have to ask Pioneer about it and they TI cannot provide the general public with any info on the chip.

So I am looking into the plausibility of just replacing the chips myself. 

More later.


----------



## M Code

C.audio said:


> I am still trying to work out receiver issue with Onkyo support. So far only as far as 40% discount offering, but still asking questions.
> 
> TI had nothing to say regarding the chip. I was just told that I would have to ask Pioneer about it and they TI cannot provide the general public with any info on the chip.
> 
> So I am looking into the plausibility of just replacing the chips myself.
> 
> More later.


Not likely..
Firstly, the TI DSP chip needs to come from Pioneer
Secondly, on-board the TI DSP chip is proprietary software for your _specific Pioneer AVR_ so even if U find another TI DSP chip it won't have this software unless procured from Pioneer


Just my $0.02...


----------



## C.audio

M Code said:


> Not likely..
> Firstly, the TI DSP chip needs to come from Pioneer
> Secondly, on-board the TI DSP chip is proprietary software for your _specific Pioneer AVR_ so even if U find another TI DSP chip it won't have this software unless procured from Pioneer
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02...


So then for example, even if replacing faulty "C" chip with another one that's exactly the same and still the faulty "C" version, that replacement would not work?

I just want to know more about how the chips work.
Do they have to be programmed a certain way that they aren't when they come from TI? I thought maybe its functions were just accessed by the main CPU and that the chip itself isn't too specific.

I was under the impression by TI that the chip was for Pioneer and not general public and that maybe they came from TI the way Pioneer requested.

Pardon me if my questions are ignorant, I just want to understand. Also would like my $2000 receiver to work again


----------



## M Code

C.audio said:


> So then for example, even if replacing faulty "C" chip with another one that's exactly the same and still the faulty "C" version, that replacement would not work?
> 
> I just want to know more about how the chips work.
> Do they have to be programmed a certain way that they aren't when they come from TI? I thought maybe its functions were just accessed by the main CPU and that the chip itself isn't too specific.
> 
> I was under the impression by TI that the chip was for Pioneer and not general public and that maybe they came from TI the way Pioneer requested.
> 
> Pardon me if my questions are ignorant, I just want to understand. Also would like my $2000 receiver to work again


Let me clarify...
TI has a line of DSP processors, that have been sold to many of the AVR brands including Denon, Marantz, Pioneer/Elite, Onkyo/Integra, Harman/Kardon, Sherwood/Newcastle. As their DSP processors were very powerful and cost competitive, but in order to utilize the TI processor certain on-board proprietary software is required to interconnect/work with the other ICs within the AVR including general controller CPU, HDMI video processor, Room EQ... 
This proprietary software is custom written to interface by the respective brand and communicate with the pertinent processors. This software is included on-board within the specific TI DSP without it the TI DSP will not function, so when the AVR brand orders the TI DSP chips for mass production the respective custom software is programmed inside their TI DSP. So the TI DSP for each AVR brand ends up being a custom part...
Bottom line, the TI DSP must come from Pioneer...

Note that TI _has fixed_ the original IC manufacturing problem...
However in order for Pioneer to get these *@ a competitive cost* a significant, _minimum-quantity_ purchase order must be placed to TI. Not being inside Pioneer I can't comment for their internal situation, but I can tell U we have bought ten of 000's of TI DSPs since we have developed/sourced AVRs for some of the mentioned brands using TI DSPs.. 

Just my $0.02...


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Thanks M Code for the detailed explanation of how these chips work.



So basically affected owners will never find a home made solution for their affected receivers due to the complexity of the problem and the solution to get our receivers back in working order. The fix must come from Onkyo/Pioneer exclusively due to proprietary software and hardware.


----------



## C.audio

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Thanks M Code for the detailed explanation of how these chips work.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically affected owners will never find a home made solution for their affected receivers due to the complexity of the problem and the solution to get our receivers back in working order. The fix must come from Onkyo/Pioneer exclusively due to proprietary software and hardware.


Very good explanation indeed. Thank you for that.
That's a shame though that it is that way, but makes sense. It's too bad there isn't a simpler way to program them or have anyone within the respective companies willing to do that task if the receiver owners themselves sourced the parts. I would even pay for shipping plus labor cost to have this done as that would probably be cheaper than a new unit still.
I wanted to get it working again to do some acoustic and electric tests with MCACC and just don't have the funds to buy a new unit just for that reason.

I will probably one day take the amp section out of the receiver and turn that it's own piece of hardware that I can use with a multi-channel pre/pro.

I should have acted sooner, but the time I was looking into it, it was before Onkyo was handling the UE22 issues, but also after expired warranty. I was right in the middle of a no-resolution period.


----------



## mrkcrne

*Only offering a 40% discount*

I have a VSX-51 that has the faulty DSP chip and is flashing the UE-22 error with no sound. I bought the unit in Jan of 2012. I sent in all the information to Onkyo support and they replied with "Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made which is why we are offering a 40% Discount a new receiver. 



Am I getting the run around? Anyone else been told this, why is my receiver different than the 100s of others that have been repaired?


----------



## C.audio

mrkcrne said:


> I have a VSX-51 that has the faulty DSP chip and is flashing the UE-22 error with no sound. I bought the unit in Jan of 2012. I sent in all the information to Onkyo support and they replied with "Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made which is why we are offering a 40% Discount a new receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I getting the run around? Anyone else been told this, why is my receiver different than the 100s of others that have been repaired?


I just got this answer the other day, so I'm with you, although I'd rather we be in the "fix" category.

My last email:


Chris,

There was no recall on our products. A recall insists a safety hazard which this is not. We are aware that it was a mistake on our part and depending on how the unit is cared for, should last a decent amount of time. 

The SC-68 is from 2012 so that is already a 6 year old unit so newer chips cannot simply be installed on the board as you are making it sound. The chip is built into the board we would normally replace but due to the age, parts are hard to get which is why we are offering the discount.

My supervisor is allowing me to offer you the VSX-LX503 for $599.40 as long as you are aware that is it 3 tiers down from what you currently have and will not sound the same due to power.

Thank you,

Jared Miller
Product Support Rep
Onkyo USA Corp
18 Park Way
Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458


----------



## Edllguy

C.audio said:


> I just got this answer the other day, so I'm with you, although I'd rather we be in the "fix" category.
> 
> My last email:
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> There was no recall on our products. A recall insists a safety hazard which this is not. We are aware that it was a mistake on our part and depending on how the unit is cared for, should last a decent amount of time.
> 
> The SC-68 is from 2012 so that is already a 6 year old unit so newer chips cannot simply be installed on the board as you are making it sound. The chip is built into the board we would normally replace but due to the age, parts are hard to get which is why we are offering the discount.
> 
> My supervisor is allowing me to offer you the VSX-LX503 for $599.40 as long as you are aware that is it 3 tiers down from what you currently have and will not sound the same due to power.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Jared Miller
> Product Support Rep
> Onkyo USA Corp
> 18 Park Way
> Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458



Hello C.audio,

Thanks for your above post. I rely on reports posted on this thread to get correct and the most current information on the UE22 program for our affected receivers.

I have updated post number two to reflect that there was never a recall on these 2011/2012 DSP chips in our affected receivers. However, Texas Instruments and Onkyo/Pioneer do acknowledge that the identified DSP chips are defective.

Even though some time has passed and parts are harder to come by I hope every effort is made to help affected owners in Canada and the United States with some type of offer since a lot of us still use this receiver in our own home setups.


----------



## C.audio

Edllguy said:


> Hello C.audio,
> 
> Thanks for your above post. I really on reports posted on this thread to get correct and the most current information on the UE22 program for our affected receivers.
> 
> I have updated post number two to reflect that there was never a recall on these 2011/2012 DSP chips in our affected receivers. However, Texas Instruments and Onkyo/Pioneer does acknowledge that the identified DSP chips are defective.
> 
> Even though some time has passed and parts are harder to come by I hope every effort is made to help affected owners in Canada and the United States with some type of offer since a lot of us still use this receiver in our own home setups.


Just want to update on current status:

Nothing new from Pioneer/Onkyo.

SC-68 I have left on for the past few days. Just because.
Currently, the UE22 error does not appear. However, no sound and attempting any MCACC functions (distance, levels, EQ, etc.) often results in getting stuck in that menu or just never getting into the menu and crashing.
Relays click appropriately from what I remember as if activating the amp section, but nothing gets to it.
I tried firmware update, just for the sake of it, but it just gives file error message.
I'm going to keep it on longer though I doubt anything will change. Obviously something changed just enough for it to not know there's an error, but there clearly still is.

Anyway, at the component level, I would like to know what one thing could have changed during it being on that would make it think the error is gone, but being wrong about that.
If anyone has some ideas, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> Got it Friday and installed it today. No more UE22 message. No more pops or static. Turns right On and works and sounds like New.
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone!


Got an email from a repair shop in NJ saying my receiver has been approved for repair and a box will be sent. I immediately called them and told them it was already fix by a repair shop in IL and please do not send a box. They told me they took over the UE22 repairs.

Good news ... Onkyo has assigned a company to continue repairs and at least one board is available for a SC-1222


----------



## C.audio

timberwolf10014 said:


> Got an email from a repair shop in NJ saying my receiver has been approved for repair and a box will be sent. I immediately called them and told them it was already fix by a repair shop in IL and please do not send a box. They told me they took over the UE22 repairs.
> 
> Good news ... Onkyo has assigned a company to continue repairs and at least one board is available for a SC-1222


You've been offered a repair twice, that's awesome! Lol

If you have details of the shop (Name, address, phone, email, etc.), then possibly that can help others so they can mention that during their conversations with Onkyo.

I'm sure very few customer care representatives are on the same page 

By the way, do you know which chip(s) model your unit has?


----------



## thready

*Pioneer SC-63 - dreaded UE22 error*

Hi Folks, same problem for me. About a month ago, I sent them my email with the picture of the serial number and one of the screen showing the UE22 error. I've called a few times and was told the parts will take a long time to come, but that I was on the waiting list for a repair. What a mess! They have no idea when the new parts will come in. :frown:


----------



## nrs111

Hi All,

Just received a trade in offer for the following receiver.
Pioneer 1222-K
MFD April 2012
Purchase date 9/12/12
Got my UE22 error message 2/12/16
Low usage 

Replacement offer SCLX701 $960
801 $1,200
901 $1,800

Need to do some research on those models and decide if I want one and what the actual discount is. Sounds like they all pass-thru dolby vision.


----------



## Moose Colley

*Ue22*

I'm in Volusia county Florida, with one of these having the ue22.
I was wondering if anybody wants it for parts???
Thanks, 
Moose


----------



## timberwolf10014

timberwolf10014 said:


> Don't get me wrong ... *I am glad they are fixing them*. I am just saying some of these 'trade-in' offers, are about what you can get elsewhere when you add in tax, warranty and the hassle of returning (as Skr25 is also pointing out).
> 
> Also, MSRP is a made up number by the manufacturer. Panasonic is the manufacturer. Newegg is making money at $799. The Dealer cost on these is probably closer to the one being sold at $699. I would bet at $549 Panasonic is still making money on a 'new' one. At a minimum, they should be offering a discount off of their cost.
> 
> Then, take into consideration the time (tons of emails, searching to find parts and handle angry calls), cost (labor [expensive in New Jersey], shipping and parts). Repairing one is probably costing them $400. Which they save most of that, if they did as they do in Canada ... have you bring yours to a repair center (verify UE22 and Ownership [Receipt or Registration]) and then give you a new one.
> 
> (Cost of Unit [$549?]) - (Cost of Repair [$400?]) - (Happy Customers + Happy Parts [you can hear in their voices they are tired of UE22]) = Free Unit
> 
> P.S. I have had bad luck with Refurbs. Got one many years ago, and every time it got warm (i.e. 20 minutes), it smelled like a Hippy Commune (i.e. patchouli). Took years for that smell to go away.


*I am very happy with my repaired receiver, but I find it funny that I mentioned a couple months ago, the cost of the VSX-LX503 being below $549 ... Frys.com has them on sale right now for $548!!!*


----------



## LNEWoLF

https://www.twice.com/product/pioneer-to-be-sold-to-hong-kong-investment-firm


----------



## aw713

*Onkyo/Pioneer still repairing receivers!*


*Pioneer receiver model/number SC-1522
*
*Build date (MFD: month & year)*, April 2012
*Purchase date Dec 2013 ( i believe- Costco special deal)
*
*UE22 Error display date July 2018
*
*Receiver positioning/placement statement Open Tv Stand, very very well ventilated
*
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up Medium to high usage
*
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.  Came home from business trip and no sound when i turned on TV. Power cycled and noticed UE22 error*


I was very discouraged when i found my receiver no longer was working. I figured 5 years was good now a days though. As the day dragged on, i just got more and more upset, and then turned to this forum to look for answers. 

I found this around July 20th or so and after lots and lots and lots of reading, I decided to follow the advice here and attempt to see if Onkyo would fix it for me.


I got on their web page and followed the instructions.
Bryan from Onkyo emailed me back on July 23rd and asked for Model, Serial# and my info. They also requested the pics of the serial number/ make date,on back and UE22 error and model number on front.


I emailed them back on July 28th with Pics and Bryans name.
On Aug1 i received and email with the following offer:


SC-LX501 for 410$
SC-LX502 for 499$
Both to be refurbs with 1 year warranty
I was also told that i could be put on waiting list for whenever parts get in.


I hit them back on Aug 2nd thanking them for their offer, but since i really like this receiver if i could be put on waiting list.
I also told them that i knew it could be some time, and that i knew there may be others in line before me.
I made sure to thank them again.


On Nov 6th i was told they were going to send me a box and it should be there in 5-7 business days.
On Nov 21st i still had not received the box, so i hit them back up. I figured with Thanksgiving (USA) that maybe it had gotten lost. I asked for the tracking number just in case.


On Nov 30 i received an email again, this time with a tracking number, and a second with a print out for the Fed-Ex tag.


The box arrived while i was out of town between the 4th and 6th of Dec


I packed up the receiver and shipped it out Dec 10th
Tracking had it to the NJ facility on Wed the 12th. I received an acknowledgement email on Thurs the 13th.
I received a email on the Friday the 14th stating that the receiver was on its way back and a new tracking number.
I received the receiver back home Dec 18th by 9:30 am


I can not believe they repair this so quickly. I had it back 8 days from when i sent it. I hooked it up and it seems to be working great.
I still have to play a few movies on it to test the different speaker configurations, and be able to crank it a bit, but i am very grateful that they fixed it for me for no charge.


Thank you to everybody here for starting this thread, and all of the excellent info that you all have posted.


----------



## TotenHosen

aw713 said:


> *Pioneer receiver model/number SC-1522
> *
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*, April 2012
> *Purchase date Dec 2013 ( i believe- Costco special deal)
> *
> *UE22 Error display date July 2018
> *
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement Open Tv Stand, very very well ventilated
> *
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up Medium to high usage
> *
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.  Came home from business trip and no sound when i turned on TV. Power cycled and noticed UE22 error*
> 
> 
> I was very discouraged when i found my receiver no longer was working. I figured 5 years was good now a days though. As the day dragged on, i just got more and more upset, and then turned to this forum to look for answers.
> 
> I found this around July 20th or so and after lots and lots and lots of reading, I decided to follow the advice here and attempt to see if Onkyo would fix it for me.
> 
> 
> I got on their web page and followed the instructions.
> Bryan from Onkyo emailed me back on July 23rd and asked for Model, Serial# and my info. They also requested the pics of the serial number/ make date,on back and UE22 error and model number on front.
> 
> 
> I emailed them back on July 28th with Pics and Bryans name.
> On Aug1 i received and email with the following offer:
> 
> 
> SC-LX501 for 410$
> SC-LX502 for 499$
> Both to be refurbs with 1 year warranty
> I was also told that i could be put on waiting list for whenever parts get in.
> 
> 
> I hit them back on Aug 2nd thanking them for their offer, but since i really like this receiver if i could be put on waiting list.
> I also told them that i knew it could be some time, and that i knew there may be others in line before me.
> I made sure to thank them again.
> 
> 
> On Nov 6th i was told they were going to send me a box and it should be there in 5-7 business days.
> On Nov 21st i still had not received the box, so i hit them back up. I figured with Thanksgiving (USA) that maybe it had gotten lost. I asked for the tracking number just in case.
> 
> 
> On Nov 30 i received an email again, this time with a tracking number, and a second with a print out for the Fed-Ex tag.
> 
> 
> The box arrived while i was out of town between the 4th and 6th of Dec
> 
> 
> I packed up the receiver and shipped it out Dec 10th
> Tracking had it to the NJ facility on Wed the 12th. I received an acknowledgement email on Thurs the 13th.
> I received a email on the Friday the 14th stating that the receiver was on its way back and a new tracking number.
> I received the receiver back home Dec 18th by 9:30 am
> 
> 
> I can not believe they repair this so quickly. I had it back 8 days from when i sent it. I hooked it up and it seems to be working great.
> I still have to play a few movies on it to test the different speaker configurations, and be able to crank it a bit, but i am very grateful that they fixed it for me for no charge.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everybody here for starting this thread, and all of the excellent info that you all have posted.


So it looks like the offer is 40% discount off MSRP no matter which receiver you owned. I always thought you'd get more credit for a higher end receiver. I happen to have a SC-1522 and mistakenly though I'd be getting a large discount.



Since I have my own power amps (Sunfire 7x400w and several more Carver 400wpc amps for DIY subs and such) I am more concerned about features and pre-amp outs than anything else.



That leaves me with the following quandry:


Should I go with the LX-503 since it's the newest one with a full set of pre-amp outs? 



Should I instead go with the LX-701/801 because of some processing/feature not in the LX-503?


Long term I have my eye on something like the Emotiva RMC-1, but that's not in the budget today.


Anybody have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## nrs111

Should I instead go with the LX-701/801 because of some processing/feature not in the LX-503?


I'm wondering about the LX-701 as well. After looking around I see one on Newegg for only $55 more but with a one year warranty instead of the 3 years offered here. This supposed 40% discount doesn't seem very good.


----------



## TotenHosen

I called the parts dept and asked if I needed to hurry up and finish my claim before the end of the year. The person I talked to said she didn't have any indication that there was a deadline or an end to the UE22 resolution process.


Also I asked if the discount could be applied to Onkyo products instead, but that was a hard no.


----------



## Edllguy

TotenHosen said:


> I called the parts dept and asked if I needed to hurry up and finish my claim before the end of the year. The person I talked to said she didn't have any indication that there was a deadline or an end to the UE22 resolution process.


This is good to know and hopefully we can verify that the program will continue to be supported.

However, before I change post number one I would like to have more people receive the same information from Onkyo/Pioneer that the repair program is in good standing and will continue to accept claims. 

I rely on reports from multiple sources on this thread to get accurate and verified information.


Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## deuce1973

UPDATE: It has been a year and a half since I did this servicing. It has continued to work well, without any issues. (crossing fingers).



deuce1973 said:


> Hello, I found this thread by doing a google search about the "UE22" error code. My receiver just got this error and I want to THANK EVERYONE that has contributed to this thread to document all of the issues and how to resolve them. Here are the details.
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number - Pioneer Elite SC-67
> Build date (MFD: month & year), - November 2012
> Purchase date - December 2012
> UE22 Error display date - May 17, 2017
> Receiver positioning/placement statement
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up - High usage
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.
> 
> On May 17, 2017 when I turned on my receiver the UE22 message started flashing. It has not stopped flashing. Over time since this issue it has taken the receiver more time to output sound/warm up.
> 
> Via the instructions in this thread I began the process of contacting Onkyo via their Support webform on May 21 and again on May 22. I got no reply so on May 23rd I used the Parts (@) Onkyo.us email address given in this thread and included the 3 attachments of the UE22 error code showing on my receiver, my proof of purchase from an authorized dealer and the back of the receiver with serial number. I got a response from "Brian Ascanoa" of Onkyo the next day, May 24th that approved my unit for repair.
> 
> Onkyo sent a box with packing foam and tape and shipping PAID. Very professional! I have sent them my receiver today, June 6th. I was told the repair will take 7-10 days after the receiver arrives to them.
> 
> I will report back when the receiver is returned to me.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for providing all of the step by step information and process. The Onkyo Email Address and the tip about the 3 photos I felt was crucial information.
> 
> Thank you
> -Chris


----------



## Colfax Ave

Hello all,


Found this thread a while back and am getting through my end of year to do items and dealing with my 1021k is on that list. Wanted to see if this has happened to anyone else...


I purchased mine from Costco in either 2011 or 2012, it worked great for years but started acting up and receiving the UE22 error during late 2014 and continued to work up until early 2016 when it eventually stopped passing audio. It had worked even with the error for some time, although occasionally not passing audio, but always coming back after being left on for a little while.


So early 2016 it totally stops passing audio. At that time I performed whatever software update was available on Pioneers website but it didn't do the trick and still displayed the UE22 error message. Then we had a kid, moved to a new home, and the receiver went back into the box and sat in the basement until earlier this year when I had time to look at it again. Ended up finding this message board (thank you for it existing) and went about the process of starting the return. Oddly though when I power on the unit on there is no error message anymore but still doesn't pass audio either to the speaker ports or to the headphone jack. So same issue as before but no error message. 



I've had it turned on for the past few days thinking the message will come back but still nothing and I'm trying to figure out what to do about the photo of the error message. Any ideas of why the error might have gone away or any sequence I can try to get it to come back? 



Thank you!


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Welcome to AVSForum,


To qualify for the UE22 program the criteria is you either have UE22 displayed or no audio or both.

I would suggest that you start the claim process immediately.

However, in the interim, I would suggest you leave your unit on 24/7 and I'm sure at some point it will display UE22.


Let us know the outcome.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Just a reminder to everyone that your feedback and reports is what has made this thread what it is today.


Please continue to post here your initial UE22 discovery and your experience with the claims process and a follow up report 6-12 months later how things are going with your repaired unit.



Also, want to give a big thank you to Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics for their continued support of the UE22 Error customer care program.


Thanks


----------



## Colfax Ave

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Welcome to AVSForum,
> 
> 
> To qualify for the UE22 program the criteria is you either have UE22 displayed or no audio or both.
> 
> I would suggest that you start the claim process immediately.
> 
> However, in the interim, I would suggest you leave your unit on 24/7 and I'm sure at some point it will display UE22.
> 
> 
> Let us know the outcome.
> 
> All the best.


Ok great! Thanks for the heads up. 



I'm stopping by Costco today to have them pull the receipt and then sending in the email to the claim department. I spoke to the rep on the phone who gave me the email but didn't mention it not displaying the message at the time since I figured it was still on their prior to powering it on. Should I mention in the email about it not displaying and hence no picture of the error or just stick to the fact it doesn't pass audio?


Sorry for the follow up questions, just want to make sure I handle it correctly since I don't want to be disqualified from the program. I'll be sure to post a follow up. 



Thanks!


----------



## Edllguy

Colfax Ave said:


> Ok great! Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stopping by Costco today to have them pull the receipt and then sending in the email to the claim department. I spoke to the rep on the phone who gave me the email but didn't mention it not displaying the message at the time since I figured it was still on their prior to powering it on. Should I mention in the email about it not displaying and hence no picture of the error or just stick to the fact it doesn't pass audio?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the follow up questions, just want to make sure I handle it correctly since I don't want to be disqualified from the program. I'll be sure to post a follow up.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


To be safe, just as you stated, mention in the email that it did initially display UE22 but at the moment it does not pass audio etc. They know what they are looking for when you make the initial contact with a description of the issue.

Also, there is a possibility that the code could show up if you have left it on 24/7. If it does, take a picture right away.


All the best.


----------



## Guffeh

nrs111 said:


> Just received a trade in offer for the following receiver.
> Pioneer 1222-K
> MFD April 2012
> Purchase date 9/12/12
> Got my UE22 error message 2/12/16
> Low usage
> 
> Replacement offer SCLX701 $960
> 801 $1,200
> 901 $1,800


Like nrs111, I also have a SC-1222-K that just started displaying the UE22 error. MFD June 2012. E-mailed Onkyo support today (28 Dec, 2018) and was given the same trade-in offer with the notice of "Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made."

No way can I afford a $1K receiver right now, so unless there's a guide on self-repair then I'm s.o.l.


----------



## blizzack901

Hi,

I got my pioneer 1522 from costco from 2013. Had the UE22 error and the audio problems. I'm sure it will die eventually like people have stated. I just submitted my photos etc. and got a response back from support:


Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made. 

We can offer you a trade in option; these are the models I would suggest for you:

_I removed all the links to the products they offered since I can't include links yet._

Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us and once it is received, we will contact you for payment information.


I wouldn't pay that much for those receivers. I replied back to see if maybe parts would be made in the future since I don't have that kind of money and that it was very disappointing. 

Then I got a reply:

Let me check with my supervisor to see if there is anything that I can do
In the meantime please follow these steps
Please go to this site to register your unit. 
_Removed the link again here._
Please exclude spaces and if there is a letter at the end of the serial number, please do not include it.
Please respond to this email after you complete the register process


When I clicked to register it just goes to a blank page. I replied back with this behavior and now await another response.


Thank you.


----------



## Casper Knudsen

Hallo. I have a VSX921 with no sound output and the UE22 error came just before. Tried reset and the other workarounds but no luck. I was hoping to hear from people in the EU if the they have had any luck with getting a replacement or a fix for this issue. I have contacted pioneer and awaiting response.


----------



## Guffeh

Update on my emails with Onkyo/Pioneer support for my SC-1222-K: Some back and forth with the rep, as he kept trying to sell me discounted Elite units. I finally asked to be put on a waiting list for parts, and he replied that he would check with his supervisor to see if there's anything he could do. 

I registered my receiver per the link they sent, and was then told I'd be sent a free box to send my receiver to them for a one-time free HDMI board repair.

Currently waiting for the box which should arrive in 5-7 days.


----------



## nrs111

Guffeh said:


> Update on my emails with Onkyo/Pioneer support for my SC-1222-K: Some back and forth with the rep, as he kept trying to sell me discounted Elite units. I finally asked to be put on a waiting list for parts, and he replied that he would check with his supervisor to see if there's anything he could do.
> 
> I registered my receiver per the link they sent, and was then told I'd be sent a free box to send my receiver to them for a one-time free HDMI board repair.
> 
> Currently waiting for the box which should arrive in 5-7 days.


Great to hear! I have the same unit and gave up when told they didn't have parts because it was too old. I'll try again. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## blizzack901

nrs111 said:


> Great to hear! I have the same unit and gave up when told they didn't have parts because it was too old. I'll try again. Thanks for posting this.


I also got a reply after my attempt to register the product. Was told I'd be sent a box as well. Wish you the best of luck as well!


----------



## blizzack901

nrs111 said:


> Great to hear! I have the same unit and gave up when told they didn't have parts because it was too old. I'll try again. Thanks for posting this.


I also got a reply after my attempt to register the product. Was told I'd be sent a box as well. Wish you the best of luck as well!


----------



## Edllguy

Happy New Year 2019 to everyone!


----------



## Acerman_1

Well my VSX-1326-K bought at Future Shop in 2012 just started the intermittent audio drops and then the UE22 error. Called the support line and the special program is still ongoing. Sent my pics and info. Waiting for the response. This has been a decent amp.



VSK-1326-K from Futureshop
Medium use
Built August 2011
Purchased Dec 2012 ?


Todd


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Hello Todd, welcome to AVSForum.


Please keep us updated on your UE22 claim.


----------



## redline13

Hi folks. I discovered this thread a few weeks ago after encountering the UE 22 error on my Pioneer receiver. 

*Pioneer receiver model/number*: VSX-1123-K

*Build date (MFD: month & year):* April 2013 

*Purchase date*: October 2013

*UE22 Error display date*: October 2018 

*Receiver positioning/placement statement*: In an open backed cabinet 

*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*: High

*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing*: I encountered the UE 22 error and my receiver stopped outputting sound. I discovered this thread via Google. I submitted the required information to Onkyo support. I received a response a few days later that my receiver is not covered under this repair program as it was manufactured in 2013. The support representative indicated that only hardware manufactured in 2011 and 2012 is covered. Obviously, I am not thrilled with this outcome. I now have a very expensive paperweight.


----------



## Joseph Bennett

I have been getting the UE22 error for a few months and the received finally stopped producing any sound. Found this forum yesterday and contacted support as suggested.

I received a response in less than a day stating my unit, a VSX-53, is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. They offered the following trade options but no offer to repair the VSX-53.

VSX-LX303 - $479.40
VSX-LX503 - $599.40

I am far from an audio expert but on the surface, the LX303 seems to be the better option given its price, meets my needs from a power perspective, and seems to have more/better features. 

Any advice?


----------



## Crowndakingno

So I found this post in aug2018 been following this thread and have been dealing with Onkyo after 6 months I think my wait is over I will update in a week once I have received my unit and for anyone dealing with the same issue just wait it out you will be rewarded


----------



## Curt Palme

FYI, the repair program works. I've sent in two units, an Onkyo and a Pioneer. Took about 5 weeks to get them back including a week shipping each way. Sold the Pioneer, and use the Onkyo daily. Zero issues after 4 years.


----------



## mjrxyz

*Repair Center*

Has anyone dealt with service center PanurgyOEM, Rockaway NJ with regard to this UE22 problem?


----------



## Farley Hadley

*Repair completed*

Hello,

I own an SC65 that has been succesfully repaired and is working perfectly.

Here are some details on the process:

Pioneer receiver model/number - SC65
Build date (MFD: month & year) - April 2012
Purchase date - January 2015 (was a demo from East Hamilton Radio)
UE22 Error display date - September 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement - Glass front cabinet with open back
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up - High use
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing - The UE22 error started last September. It was intermittent at first, and could be erased with a soft reset and then hard resets. It eventually failed completely and showed the error no matter what I did.

I found this thread and emailed Onkyo support (fellow was Roshard Brown). After some back and forth over a few weeks, I was told my receiver would be repaired. I was not offered a new receiver but did state that I was seeking a repair. This was October/November 2018. I received the box for shipping late November and had the receiver back to me by mid December. It went to Microland in Markham ON (I live near Niagara Falls, ON).

As an aside, during this process, since I had no idea how long it would take or if it could even be done, I bought a Pioneer SC-LX502 to keep movie nights alive. Very happy with this receiver and now it lives downstairs in a secondary system.

So, the program worked for me, and a big thanks to Onkyo for looking after this despite being out of warranty. And another big thanks to this forum for helping myself and others get their receivers repaired or replaced.

Regards,
Farley


----------



## M Code

mjrxyz said:


> Has anyone dealt with service center PanurgyOEM, Rockaway NJ with regard to this UE22 problem?


Note that Pioneer & Onkyo are going through certain equity changeovers..
And this replacement program can end @ anytime...
My recommendation is to *get their approval & unit in for repair now* to take advantage of it.... 

Just my $0.02...


----------



## matroutman

*SC-57 experience*

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-57
Build date (MFD: month & year): July 2011
Purchase date: March 2012
UE22 Error display date: July 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: AV cabinet, open to front
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium to high usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Issues started in summer 2018 with large pops in attached powered subwoofer. Over several months the issues became more frequent. After ascertaining the issue was heat related, added an AC Infinity Aircom T10 on top of the receiver. This worked for awhile and then audio issues returned including UE22 error. Contacted Onkyo December 14, 2018. They indicated they no longer were repairing SC-57 due to lack of parts. Offered discounts on LX701/801/901. As I had already purchased an LX901 to replace the failed SC57, I opted for an LX701 to use in another room. Replacement agreement was eventually deemed lost in the mail after three weeks, taking us to Jan 10, 2019. By that time the LX701 was no longer available so went with the LX801 instead. The brand new LX801 showed up today. Expensive situation/experience overall but I'm glad to be over it.


----------



## 1skills1

Hello,

In addition to the UE22 error, my receiver also has an intermittent shut off issue.

For example, the unit shuts down when HDMI is used for both audio and video. However, when HDMI is used for video and RCA cables for audio, it's fine.

Any thoughts on what would cause this?


----------



## mjrxyz

*UE22 And Intermittent Shut Off*

Both may be related to bad HDMI board which is replaced to solve issue.


----------



## 1skills1

OK, fingers crossed - Thanks!


----------



## 8tothe24

Been meaning to send email for a year for my VSX-1021-k. It had a UE22 error and it finally went away with the sound. Finally did it. They say due to age no parts. Was hoping for a free fix. They are offering:

Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made. 

We can offer you a trade in discount option; these are the models I would suggest for you:

VSX-LX103 for $299.40 
https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/VSX-LX103
VSX-LX303 for $479.40 
https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/VSX-LX303

These are all brand new units with a 3 year warranty .


----------



## Guffeh

*Repair Completed*

Update on my SC-1222-K which I shipped out for repairs on Tue, Jan 8th 2019. It arrived at the PanurgyOEM repair center on Fri, Jan 11th 2019. Today, Exactly 1 week later, I received my repaired receiver on Fri, Jan 18th 2019. Super fast shipping & turn-around!

Hooked everything back up and so far so good. I'm extremely impressed with how fast and painless everything went, so huge kudos to Onkyo/Pioneer and PanurgyOEM for taking care of business.

Thanks to Edllguy for creating and maintaining this thread, because without it I'm not sure I would have even tried for a manufacturers repair.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## tom325

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-67
Build date (MFD: month & year): Sept. 2012
Purchase date: 5/24/2013
UE22 Error display date: 1/20/2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open Cabinet - clear ventilation
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium use, no high volume, 
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Needed a hard reset 8 months previous - May 2018. Did a faculty reset 12/2018 and recalibration. Did the last firmware upgrade several years ago.


----------



## Frank207be

No UE22 error here but a completely dead SC-LX85 after switching on the amp through HDMI CEC on a DTV box. Used the SC-LX85 for 5 years in my main AV set but was moved to the bedroom TV set 2 years ago after being replaced with a Pioneer SC-LX901.

My local store had a pile of very cheap Onkyo TX-RZ-810 unopened boxes but I bought a Denon AVR-X2500H instead. Very happy with it!!!


----------



## c-bolt

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-60


Build date (MFD: month & year): AUG 2012


Purchase date: 10/17/2012


UE22 Error display date: 1/19/2018


Receiver positioning/placement statement: BDI Slatted Cabinet - clear ventilation front and rear


Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Low use, no high volume, mostly zone 2 for whole house wired audio


Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Several times in the last 3 or 4 years receiver required hard reset due to HDMI board issues with switching sources and no detectection. 1/19/19 was the first time I have ever seen the UE22 error and reset did not work. My wife was using airplay spotify on her phone and switched from zone 2 to zone 1 and all audio stopped and UE22 error showed up. Now no audio on zone 1 or 2.


----------



## Tim Trice

*Vsx-53*

*Pioneer receiver model/number*: VSX-53

*Build date (MFD: month & year)*: September, 2012

*Purchase date*: Dec, 2012

*UE22 Error display date*: Sometime Dec., 2018

*Receiver positioning/placement statement*: On top shelf (exposed) of entertainment center

*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*: High usage; daily

*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing*: It just started flashing occasionally then became regular. I attempted internet upgrade but that did not resolve it. I attempted USB upgrade which did resolve it for a couple of days. Then it started flashing while the receiver was turned off. Around this time the controller also stopped working. One morning within the last week, my wife turned it on and the sound of static blasted through the speakers as if it was turned up full volume. It did it once. The next morning it occurred again several times. I unplugged my subwoofers as it sounded like maybe one of them blew. But then we got hit with another blast. I had to turn the volume to between 70 and 80 for it to disappear. That's when I shut it off and unplugged everything and found this thread.

I received a response from Onkyo today that due to the age of the receiver, parts are no longer being made. They offered me a trade-in suggesting two models at about a 40% discount. It is not in my budget to replace this thing regardless of the discount.



Edllguy said:


> Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?
> 
> 
> To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability.
> 
> This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> __________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> 
> Forum members posting criteria:
> 
> Please state the following:
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number:
> Build date (MFD: month & year):
> Purchase date:
> UE22 Error display date:
> Receiver positioning/placement statement:
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## Tim Trice

Tim Trice said:


> *Pioneer receiver model/number*: VSX-53
> 
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*: September, 2012
> 
> *Purchase date*: Dec, 2012
> 
> *UE22 Error display date*: Sometime Dec., 2018
> 
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement*: On top shelf (exposed) of entertainment center
> 
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*: High usage; daily
> 
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing*: It just started flashing occasionally then became regular. I attempted internet upgrade but that did not resolve it. I attempted USB upgrade which did resolve it for a couple of days. Then it started flashing while the receiver was turned off. Around this time the controller also stopped working. One morning within the last week, my wife turned it on and the sound of static blasted through the speakers as if it was turned up full volume. It did it once. The next morning it occurred again several times. I unplugged my subwoofers as it sounded like maybe one of them blew. But then we got hit with another blast. I had to turn the volume to between 70 and 80 for it to disappear. That's when I shut it off and unplugged everything and found this thread.
> 
> I received a response from Onkyo today that due to the age of the receiver, parts are no longer being made. They offered me a trade-in suggesting two models at about a 40% discount. It is not in my budget to replace this thing regardless of the discount.


So, after reading post #1578 I decided to respond to support stating I was disappointed and that I had no interest purchasing a replacement from a company that wouldn't back their own product that was broken due to faulty manufacturing. I received an immediate response to register at a link and let them know when I finished and he "would talk to his manager to see if there's anything" he can do. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Keep us updated.


Thanks


----------



## Tim Trice

Support responded quickly that they were able to get approval for a one-time free repair of "the bad HDMI board". They will ship a box and label for me to return it. 

The conditions were if there were any other issues besides the HDMI board I would be contacted about additional charges. And there is no more extended warranty nor any discount on future issues. 



Tim Trice said:


> So, after reading post #1578 I decided to respond to support stating I was disappointed and that I had no interest purchasing a replacement from a company that wouldn't back their own product that was broken due to faulty manufacturing. I received an immediate response to register at a link and let them know when I finished and he "would talk to his manager to see if there's anything" he can do. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SRussell

Ok, just found this thread AFTER contacting Pioneer. My SC-1222-K has no audio from any HDMI input, and when I attempted to run MCACC it would count down and then simply say "Please Wait". There was no UE22 error on the display or I would have found this much sooner. Googled and googled trying to find the problem but didn't have the UE22 piece of the puzzle. This happened in November 2018 after moving and setting up the system in the new house.

Was offered an LX-503 for $599.99, still debating whether I want to bite on that offer. I wish they had offered me something with D3 amps (like my 1222) at a reasonable price. I still need to take pics and send the email back to Pioneer.


----------



## C.audio

Still no further notice from Pioneer after my last email regarding my SC-68 UE22.
Last email:

----------
At the present time we do not have any boards in stock for your unit nor are we expecting any to become available at this time. If you would like to wait for a repair we cannot guarantee that the part needed will ever become available.

Regards

Michael Mangerpan
Technical Specialist
Onkyo USA Corp.
18 Park Way
Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458
----------

Seems lower end models are being repaired still but no one with a flagship receiver? That's even more sucky then, or they would just figure those who got the top end would be more likely to buy a new one? It's not like I make much money (like none working retail), I just saved a long time and financed the SC-68. Figured it have lasted.
A little support would be nice.
Anybody with a high end model have recent luck with repair? Did I get the wrong representative?

Thanks


----------



## burner99

Hello ,

My Pioneer 922VSX showing the same error UE22 after power outage.
I updated the firmware to the latest and now the error disappeared , I guess it will come back soon .

I tried to reach Pioneer EU and waiting for their respond .

Information :
Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-922

Build date (MFD: month & year): Jan, 2013

Purchase date: Dec, 2012

UE22 Error display date: 15 Jan 2019

Receiver positioning/placement statement: On cabinet with airflow from both ways.

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: daily


----------



## zzattack

I want to rectify some incorrect information regarding DSP chip replacement and firmware onto these devices that I've read in this thread.
1) The firmware is *not loaded onto the DSP* itself. For Pioneers, it's inside a separate SPI NOR flash chip. For Onkyo's it is part of a larger parallel NAND chip.
2) As such, there can be *no vendor-specific variants* of this DSP chip. They actually *can be acquired from China* with relative ease, for about $25 each.
3) When faced with UE22, attempting to run the *firmware update process is ill advised*. There is a high risk of corrupting the DSP firmware that way.

So, what does this mean?
1) Most importantly, mainboards exhibiting *UE22 can be repaired* by replacing the DSP chip.
2) The D810K013DZKB4 is a *drop in replacement* for the plagued D810K013BZKB4.
3) If the DSP *firmware is corrupted* due to an attempted but failed firmware update, *additional work is required* in order to restore the firmware. This is *not a dead end* though.

Texas Instruments shared (google for "Buffer_Premature_Aging_Assessment", I can't post links yet) some background information as to what happens internally inside the DSP while it degrades. This also provides some hints as to why the firmware update process can be destructive: the clock and I/O's simply start to function only intermittently. 
The DSP firmware update process actually requires a functioning DSP firmware to begin with. Once corrupted, the DSP can no longer be updated by through the DSP itself. In that case, the external memory containing the DSP's firmware can be desoldered from the board and programmed by most any decent universal programmer such as xelteks, beeprog or wellons.

Thus far I have repaired a number of receivers containin the BGA version of the DA810 chip. I have no reason to believe the DA830 is any different. When attempting the repair yourself, please consider the following:
1) The BGA chip popcorns easily, so temperature control is very important. Preheat properly (up to at least 120°C). Honestly, don't bother with a paint stripper and no preheater.
2) If your chips arrived without proper seal, or just to be sure, bake the chips for some hours before attempting to solder it.
3) If unsure about your temperature control, consider reballing a new chip with leaded solder before mounting it. This lowers the melting temperature by 30°C and significantly decreases likeliness of popcorning your $25 chip that took weeks to arrive from China.

For owners from Western Europe I might be able to perform this repair, since we are not covered under Onkyo's extended program. You can find contact details on my profile.


----------



## jcray

jcray said:


> Update:
> 28-Nov: They say no news about parts yet and that they will reach out when they receive something. They have no word internally. I asked if they receive replacement parts from Onkyo/Pioneer or does something come from another company like Texas Instruments. They said the parts come from outside the USA from Onkyo/Pioneer. I also asked if they receive the replacement parts in New Jersey and send to Canada and they said yes. They took my name and model number down, put me on a brief hold and told me that parts are coming in over the past 7 weeks and they are handling things on a first in first out basis. I asked how far on the list I was and was told not too far but that the computer froze and couldn't say for sure.
> 
> So I guess parts are still coming in, they can't/won't say how many and how often but things seem to still be flowing.
> 
> J


Final update:

11-Dec: Email stating that unit will be repaired and that box and label will be sent.
19-Dec: Box received.
21-Dec: Shipped back to Microland.
27-Dec: Received by Microland.
10-Jan: Shipped back to me
14-Jan: Received by me. Tested stereo functionality. Ok.
27-Jan: Setup 5.1 home theatre. All functioning as expected. Receiver makes a quiet hum or buzzing sound now which it didn't before.

I'm not confident in the repair for the long term but it is working.

Good luck everyone.

J


----------



## blizzack901

blizzack901 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my pioneer 1522 from costco from 2013. Had the UE22 error and the audio problems. I'm sure it will die eventually like people have stated. I just submitted my photos etc. and got a response back from support:
> 
> 
> Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made.
> 
> We can offer you a trade in option; these are the models I would suggest for you:
> 
> _I removed all the links to the products they offered since I can't include links yet._
> 
> Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us and once it is received, we will contact you for payment information.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't pay that much for those receivers. I replied back to see if maybe parts would be made in the future since I don't have that kind of money and that it was very disappointing.
> 
> Then I got a reply:
> 
> Let me check with my supervisor to see if there is anything that I can do
> In the meantime please follow these steps
> Please go to this site to register your unit.
> _Removed the link again here._
> Please exclude spaces and if there is a letter at the end of the serial number, please do not include it.
> Please respond to this email after you complete the register process
> 
> 
> When I clicked to register it just goes to a blank page. I replied back with this behavior and now await another response.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Update:

My pioneer 1522 was repaired and returned about a week after they received the item. The error is gone but now the video is fuzzy/blurry just enough to to give you a headache. I know half of the hdmi inputs worked fine before the repair (only used half). Just tested all 7 hdmi inputs with 4 different devices (Ps4 another pc etc.) and the video is bad with all inputs. Tested all hdmi inputs on tv and receiver and without the receiver. It's definitely the receiver so 

I'm pretty pissed but at least the audio works. I emailed them but I'm not expecting much. This probably won't matter to many people here but I thought I'd share.

I have 2 optical inputs so I may have to just use those for my devices unfortunately.


----------



## tqlla

SRussell said:


> Ok, just found this thread AFTER contacting Pioneer. My SC-1222-K has no audio from any HDMI input, and when I attempted to run MCACC it would count down and then simply say "Please Wait". There was no UE22 error on the display or I would have found this much sooner. Googled and googled trying to find the problem but didn't have the UE22 piece of the puzzle. This happened in November 2018 after moving and setting up the system in the new house.
> 
> Was offered an LX-503 for $599.99, still debating whether I want to bite on that offer. I wish they had offered me something with D3 amps (like my 1222) at a reasonable price. I still need to take pics and send the email back to Pioneer.


Is the problem from HDMI only? I am not getting sound from any input, HDMI, stereo CD, Radio, Sound test.... etc. I didnt think the LX503 was a good offer, since I there are two open box at best buy for $350 nearby. 

After prodding for better deals, I was offered a replacement of the HDMI board for my VSX-52, and possibly extra charges for other problems. However, I cant get sound from any input Stereo, HDMI, radio, test tone... etc. Is the problem the HDMI board? or does the HDMI board contain the DSP thats causing the audio problems?

Also, I wonder how much this repair is costing them? I see the VSX-52 going for less than $150 used/working/shipped from ebay. I am glad they are taking care of us, but they should offer a better deal than 40% off MSRP.


----------



## SRussell

tqlla said:


> Is the problem from HDMI only? I am not getting sound from any input, HDMI, stereo CD, Radio, Sound test.... etc. I didnt think the LX503 was a good offer, since I there are two open box at best buy for $350 nearby.
> 
> After prodding for better deals, I was offered a replacement of the HDMI board for my VSX-52, and possibly extra charges for other problems. However, I cant get sound from any input Stereo, HDMI, radio, test tone... etc. Is the problem the HDMI board? or does the HDMI board contain the DSP thats causing the audio problems?
> 
> Also, I wonder how much this repair is costing them? I see the VSX-52 going for less than $150 used/working/shipped from ebay. I am glad they are taking care of us, but they should offer a better deal than 40% off MSRP.


I honestly don't know as I haven't tried any of the analog inputs. I spent two days trying to get it to work in my new house after a move with no luck, no HDMI audio at all, and I didn't try the optical or coax digital either (was rather frustrated with the HDMI). Luckily I still had my old 1120 in a box and it works perfectly so was able to get the home theater up and running, just not the way I wanted it.

I haven't decided on the 503, I might see if they can do a 501 or 502 cheaper since those are older models. I was considering the 503 as it would be new and not a refurb, but still weighing my options for the moment.


----------



## mjrxyz

*UE 22 Experience*


*Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222K
*
*Build date (MFD: month & year)*: August 2012
*Purchase date 05/29/201
*
*UE22 Error display date 10/2018
*
*Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open shelf, 6" clearance on top 
*
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High (FM tuner used everyday last 2 1/2 years
*
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. Loud noise from speakers; sound cutting out; reboot (unplug and plug in power) to get sound back; sound comes back after ~15 min with power on; total failure with UE 22 displayed.*
*Learned about repair offer and found this thread.*

*Contacted onkyousa.com 10/16/2018 with information and received e-mail response from Jared Miller 10/18 asking for pics of UE 22 error displayed, model/serial number, manufacture date.*

*10/19/2018: Sent requested info to (deleted)*

*~3 weeks after no response called 201-785-2600 option 4 :was told e-mail w/pics had been received and e-mail offer would follow soon.*

*12/04/2018: after no response called 201-785-2600 option 4 again and was told e-mail offer would be sent immediately. Received e-mail offering 40% discount on new lx503 or lx701 w/ 3 year warranty.*

*12/18/2018: after following AVS Forum thread and learning about repairs still being done replied to e-mail asking for repair option.*

*01/14/2019: Called PanurgyOEM, NJ and asked if they were aware of UE22 problem and still doing repairs. They said the were but needed an R number to proceed.*

*01/15/2019: Called 201-785-2600 and told onkyo rep about Panurgy an dasked if I could get repair. Received e-mail stating that box/label would be sent out.*

*01/18/2019: Received box from Panurgy via Fed Ex.*

*01/21/2019: Sent receiver via Fed Ex.*

*01/24/2019: Package received.*

*02/01/2019: Repaired receiver returned. D808K013CPTP4 replaced with D808K013DPTP4.*

*So far so good with testing except problem getting IcontrolAV2012 app on android device to connect with receiver.
*

*Many thanks to OP and all the contributors to this thread as well as Onkyo Support.*

*Best advice is to stay civil and persistent.
*


----------



## Edllguy

Just a reminder to everyone that your feedback and reports is what has made this thread what it is today.


Please continue to post here your initial UE22 discovery and your experience with the claims process and a follow up report 6-12 months later how things are going with your repaired unit.



Also, want to give a big thank you to Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics for their continued support of the UE22 Error customer care program.


Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## SRussell

So I replied to my email from Pioneer today. Sent them the photos and information regarding my failed SC-1222-K manufactured in Sept. 2012. They had originally offered 40% off a new SC-LX503. I asked them if they had an SC-LX502 available, that would be my first choice as it still had the D3 amps. I told them that if that was not available I would take the offer on the 503, as it would be brand new and not a refurb or repair unit. I will keep you posted on how this goes.


----------



## SRussell

Wow, that was fast. I got my trade-in agreement from Onkyo/Pioneer today for my dead 1222, emailed them my information yesterday. I asked about a 502, but that was not available so I am going with the 503. It says I have to return the original serial number sticker from my 1222 so I am assuming I have to mail them the Trade-In Agreement with the sticker on it rather than scan and email. I will get it out in the mail tomorrow as it states that the offer is only valid for 30 days. Will keep you posted on the process. I am not thrilled with buying a new receiver but at least they are doing something, especially since I purchased my original 1222 about 6 years ago, well out of warranty.


----------



## Edllguy

Any more updates? Please post in this thread.




Thanks


----------



## SRussell

Mailed off my signed trade-in agreement with the serial number sticker from my dead 1222 attached. Waiting for a response now, will probably be a few days.


----------



## Charlweed

I mailed in my letter on Thursday Feb 7, 2019 and sent the sticker from my Pioneer SX-65 via certified mail. Today, Feb 11, 2019, Pioneer customer experience called me back, and I placed my trade-in order for a SC-LX701, for $960.
The Rep told me that they were not offering repairs anymore because they had exhausted the stock of replacement circuit boards. Accordingly, trading-in the bad unit is the only option left. He also informed me that the SC-LX701 is on back order. The shipments are on-shore here in the USA, but they are delayed in customs, due to the backlog caused by the shutdown of the Dept. of Commerce last month. 

I can expect my unit to be shipped first week of March.


----------



## SRussell

Pioneer called me yesterday. They received my trade-in documentation. They wanted to verify my shipping info. I went with the SC-LX503 as I didn't want to spend any more than necessary to get similar performance to my dead 1222. Not crazy about spending $599 on another receiver but no other options. They said it would ship FedEx and I should have it in 6-10 days. Although I would rather have had my 1222 working, I have to give them credit for doing ANYTHING on something 5 years out of warranty.


----------



## SRussell

Got the new 503 fed ex yesterday, have not had a chance to unbox it and check it out yet. Looking forward to it. Hopefully it sounds as good as my 1222 did.


----------



## Derekkelly

I recently have had issues with my receiver. Ue22 is being displayed every time I turn on my amp. Sound isn’t there but picture is. After turning off and on the receiver 3 times it seems to go away but I’m sure this won’t last and advently will completely shut down. I payed 999.99 for my class d 4K receiver and just one month after my warranty is up this issue occurs. Love this product but can’t afford to spend another x amount of money on fixes or replacements. Iv seported pioneer for years prior and durning the time Iv owned this receiver. Unfortunately I perchused mine at a future shop and the are now closed and don’t exist so this my not hel my case. Love to see them fix this issue if possible free of charge.


----------



## taylord22

Pioneer VSX 1021 E22 error. After posting serial numbers, I got a reply that "Due to the age of your receiver, parts are no longer being made". They offered to "discount":

VSX-LX103 for $299 
VSX-LX303 for $399 

Really wasn't planning on being in research mode for sub $500 receivers...so I have no sense if either discount is a worthy deal vs. (e.g.) Yamaha RX-V685. 

Any kickstart to my decision that anyone can provide would be helpful. Not looking forward to the prospect of re-routing HDMI cables and re-setting up my universal remote while I wait to research the new units


----------



## Rgarc

I would say go with the 303. The 103 is an updated but comparable version of the old 1021 (which is the one I have). The 303 is a 9 channel receiver enabling you to go 5.1.4 atmos plus it has preouts for an additional zone 2 setup. The 303 normally retails for $799 and the 103 retails for $499 so you would be getting twice the discount for the 303.


----------



## Edllguy

Derekkelly said:


> I recently have had issues with my receiver. Ue22 is being displayed every time I turn on my amp. Sound isn’t there but picture is. After turning off and on the receiver 3 times it seems to go away but I’m sure this won’t last and advently will completely shut down. I payed 999.99 for my class d 4K receiver and just one month after my warranty is up this issue occurs. Love this product but can’t afford to spend another x amount of money on fixes or replacements. Iv seported pioneer for years prior and durning the time Iv owned this receiver. Unfortunately I perchused mine at a future shop and the are now closed and don’t exist so this my not hel my case. Love to see them fix this issue if possible free of charge.



Hello Derek,

Welcome to AVS Forum,

Future Shop purchases/claims have been accepted and documented on this thread. If you do a search of Future Shop within this thread you will find that Onkyo/Pioneer have repaired these receivers purchased from the closed down vendor. 

I would suggest you submit a claim ASAP. Follow the steps in post number one at the beginning of this thread and indicate that you live in Canada. This is important because Canadians have access to a slightly different program than the United States. Canadians don't get the option of trade-in and purchase refurbished, only repairs.

Parts availability are low to non existent (depending on your model) and the allotment for Canada could soon run out also.

Let us know the outcome. All the best.

Thanks


Edit: If they deny your claim because of the Future Shop issue (they had slightly different model numbers) you need to remind them that they have honoured Future Shop claims in the past.

Most likely it's an issue of a newer employee not knowing the history of Canadian claims for the UE22 program.


----------



## tqlla

So to update on my AVR. 
I have a Pioneer Elite VSX52, manufactured on Sept 2011. It was no longer showing UE22, after multiple firmware update failures. There was no audio on any input(optical, coax, stereo, HDMI). Found this thread on Jan 30. Contacted Onkyo on Jan 30. Emailed a couple times over a couple days. They were pretty quick to respond. Was told replace only, but after some prodding I was approved for a repair. I just didnt think 40% off was good enough, since I typically buy AVRs for 50% off or more open box. 

I guess I got lucky with them having parts for the VSX52. My AVR should arrive today. I wonder if I should update the firmware? Or just leave it alone.

The whole process took about 3 weeks.


----------



## tqlla

I got my Pioneer VSX-52 back. Its working perfectly so far and has the latest firmware. SO I dont have to worry about updating the firmware(potentially failing while updating)


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ It's great you had your VSX-52 repaired. I agree stay away from updating the firmware. It's not worth the risk.



If I could give advice to UE22 affected members here, *do not *attempt to update your firmware pre UE22 occurrence and post UE22 repair.


Thanks


----------



## Derekkelly

Iv not had any luck with getting a hold of Onkyo/pioneer is there a direct link you could post


----------



## Charlweed

My SC-LX701 arrived early! It shipped in it's basic carton, so the box got some shipping dings, but most folks will not care about that.
I was hoping for a drop-in replacement to my broken SC-65. I plugged most stuff in, and discovered that is is quite the upgrade from the SC-65 in terms of user-experience. I also think it sounds much better for digital content. 
However, I am having a serious problem in trying to get Speaker-B/Zone 2 output. I'm investigating, and am going to post on the SC-LX701 thread.


----------



## Edllguy

Derekkelly said:


> Iv not had any luck with getting a hold of Onkyo/pioneer is there a direct link you could post


https://www.onkyousa.com/Support/index.php


Email the Onkyo Customer Experience Team
We’re here Monday-Friday from 9am-8pm EST. One of our representatives will respond to your email within 24 hours or the next business day.



Onkyo/Pioneers New Program

Step by step repair

Hi everyone I just wanna give a few tips on how to make sure your effected receiver gets set up for a repair or replacement through onkyo/pioneer. 

Step 1- This isn't technicaly necessary but is a useful start. Go to onkyousa.com. Click the support button. On the page that comes up next click "Email Us" on the left side of the page. Fill out the information and mention your UE22 problem and that you heard there is a program to resolve it and would like more information. I got a response within 2 days. You will be told about the program and to send the photos to pioneer/onkyo parts department email (receipt, UE22 pic, Serial # pic) . The useful part about step 1 is the replier is a technical specialist and his name is provided at the bottom which we'll use as a reference when sending photos to pioneer parts dept.

Step 2- Make an email. Headline the email with your name and Model number. Parts department email is (( parts @ us . onkyo . com )). Mention your technical specialist's name and explain you have the UE22 error which you are trying to get repaired. Info required in this email are photos of purchase proof from an authorized dealer, photo of the receiver showing ue22 and a photo of your serial number on the back. 3 photos. Also need to provide phone number and home address. No receipt? If you purchased from store or card where you can pull up purchase history and screen shot that, it will be usable determined by parts dept. Review and send email.

Step 3- After the 3rd day of no reply I called the pioneer/onkyo parts department. You may want to expedite by calling sooner. Expect to wait 10-15 min to answer. Business hours are 9:00 am - 5:00 pm weekdays. The number is 1-201-785-2399 . Tell them you are waiting on a response to email. They will search by your name you put in the headline. They will put you on a short hold while they review the email. You will be given the verdict. If all is clear you will be given the option of a free repair (USA & Canada) or 2 choices to buy at discounted price trade, depending on availability (USA only). You choose right then. After chosen you will be given a return number to track and file. 

Step 4- get the return box and follow directions. You will have a working receiver within the next 3 weeks and you will feel like companies actually care about their customers still. good luck!

Step 5- Enjoy sound.


----------



## Edllguy

Charlweed said:


> My SC-LX701 arrived early! It shipped in it's basic carton, so the box got some shipping dings, but most folks will not care about that.
> I was hoping for a drop-in replacement to my broken SC-65. I plugged most stuff in, and discovered that is is quite the upgrade from the SC-65 in terms of user-experience. I also think it sounds much better for digital content.
> However, I am having a serious problem in trying to get Speaker-B/Zone 2 output. I'm investigating, and am going to post on the SC-LX701 thread.




Happy you have a solution. Enjoy!



All the best!


----------



## tqlla

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ It's great you had your VSX-52 repaired. I agree stay away from updating the firmware. It's not worth the risk.
> 
> If I could give advice to UE22 affected members here, *do not *attempt to update your firmware pre UE22 occurrence and post UE22 repair.
> 
> Thanks


Thankfully the firmware was already up to date. I doubt they will ever release another firmware for the VSX-52 since its pretty old. So far the unit has been working great.


----------



## SRussell

Finally had time to unbox my new LX503 this past weekend. It was replacing a dead SC-1222. I am not totally convinced that this is a better receiver than my old 1222. 

It appears that Onkyo has done a lot of cost reductions on these new Pioneers. I am not real crazy about the new simplified remote for one, I could access pretty much every feature of the 1222 from the remote. Cannot do that with the new one, have to go through menu after menu LOOKING for items that I want to adjust. Yes Onkyo has simplified the initial set-up, but after being used to doing things with the old system, it was not what I expected or am really satisfied with. They seem to have taken a whole lot of control away.


I am not impressed with the dumbed down version of MCACC either, that seems to have been reduced to the lowest common denominator as well. I cannot find features and adjustments that were included on the 1222 so I guess I will have to visit the MCACC thread to ask about those (like x-curve, etc...) to see if they still exist. Overall it seems to have fewer features than the old VSX-1120 that I was using in place of the dead 1222, so far the upgrade seems to be only the amber display and the elite logo. I really didn't need 9 channels vs 7, and will not be using Atmos or 4k any time soon, and preferred the D3 amps to the AB amps. Hopefully I can find the features that used to be available within the new MCACC interface. While I am still glad that they provided some kind of upgrade path from the dead 1222 I am so far not that impressed with the 503.


----------



## SRussell

Still not convinced the LX503 was a direct replacement for my dead 1222. I was told they had no more parts to repair the 1222, and didn't want to spend as much as the 701 cost. The 503 seems like several steps down from the 1222. Not what I expected from a receiver with a $1000 MSRP. Onkyo seems to have done no favors for Pioneer in all the updating and changes. Basic MCACC (not even the advanced) on a $1000 receiver is a problem. Even my old 1120 that was NOT Elite, was THX certified and had Advanced MCACC (as did the 1222). Seems like I took several steps backwards.


----------



## tqlla

SRussell said:


> Still not convinced the LX503 was a direct replacement for my dead 1222. I was told they had no more parts to repair the 1222, and didn't want to spend as much as the 701 cost. The 503 seems like several steps down from the 1222. Not what I expected from a receiver with a $1000 MSRP. Onkyo seems to have done no favors for Pioneer in all the updating and changes. Basic MCACC (not even the advanced) on a $1000 receiver is a problem. Even my old 1120 that was NOT Elite, was THX certified and had Advanced MCACC (as did the 1222). Seems like I took several steps backwards.


Yeah, unfortunately the trade in offer wasnt a good deal. 40% off MSRP is a typical "special sale price"

Example, I see the Onkyo Rz830 with an MSRP of $1400, but its at amazon for $600(back order 1-2 months). Thats 57% off. I bought my Pioneer Elite SC-87 open box at best buy for $420(old model 70% off). I just found a deal for my friend, Marantz SR7012 for $800 at Bestbuy brand new(old model 60% off MSRP). 

What I am getting at is, Onkyo should have offered us a better discount. Though I am really happy with the repair of my VSX-52.


----------



## SRussell

Yeah, I probably should have shopped around and done some more research. I assumed that the Onkyo/Pioneer staff that was responding to my communications on the dead 1222 and recommended the LX503 as a replacement for the 1222 knew that it was fairly close feature wise. Big mistake, but I wanted something with a warranty after the UE-22 mess and did not know they had discontinued the "Advanced MCACC" in favor of the "Pro" version. I may still look around for a used older model like the 501 that still had the D3 amplifiers. I wish I had the budget for the 701 as that looks like it was more comparable in features to my 1222. Live and learn. I guess I could continue using my old 1120 and box up the 503 and sell it.


----------



## Peacemaker_1

I initiated the warranty repair process in July 2018 and posted information about it in post #1511 . Now, I could use some advice about how I should proceed given that I was recently informed that my unit SC-1522-K could not be repaired because a part my unit needed was not available.

I'm a bit frustrated with the process because I sent my unit in for the warranty work last September and shipped it to Bigston Corporation in Chicago, IL. Once they received it they sent me a message saying that my unit also needed a pre-amp board and that would cost me $75.00 with the UE22 error work falling under warranty program. They had my unit for over two months and then I receive a message on 12/17 that that they had "made a business decision and are no longer repairing Onkyo/Pioneer units. Your unit will be sent to Panurgy, the new repair facility for Onkyo." They did refund my $75.

A few weeks elapsed and I contacted Panurgy about my unit and they initially said they had no record of receiving it but would get back to me. They emailed me on 1/11 saying they looking into this and please allow a little time, thanking me for my patience. On 1/16 I received a message from Onkyo/Pioneer that they had contacted Panurgy and confirmed that they had my unit. The same day I called Panurgy and was advised that it would cost me $75 to repair the pre-amp board (same as with Bigston) with the UE22 error issue falling under the warranty repair program. I paid them the $75 and waited. 

In early February Panurgy send me an email with purchase options and with a form (Attached below) stating that the part was no longer available and requesting that I check one of the options on the form: 

1. I REFUSE this repair or this item is UNABLE TO BE REPAIRED, Please
SCRAP unit at no additional cost.I understand that my non refundable
evaluation fee will not be returned. I also understand this form must be
returned in order to complete the Scrap Process.

2. I REFUSE this repair or this item is UNABLE TO BE REPAIRED, Please SHIP
unit back UNREPAIRED at my expense OR I will PICKUP the unit at no
additional cost. I understand that my non refundable evaluation fee will not be
returned.I also, understand my balance for shipping and materials must be
paid prior to this unit being shipped back.

The purchase options they sent me are listed below. Apparently if I elect one of these options my Either of these options my $75 will be refunded.

SC-LX801- $1,200

SC-LX901- $1,800

My questions are:

1. Has anyone else had a similar experience in getting your unit fixed under the program?
2. These optional units are way above my price range. Do I have any other recourse at this point?
3. Any advice you can offer me at this point to get my unit repaired and/or to get a similar unit at a fair price would be graciously welcomed.

Regards.


----------



## xirmus

Hi, 

I have faced the same issue as everyone one here before. I've contacted Pioneer Europe Customer Service but in the end I was told I will have to pay 450 euro to fix it. 

I've created a a tweet and send it to Pioneer, hoping that maybe a little of social preasure will make them treat their customers all around the world in the same way. 

I would be really thankful if you could retweet it. 

I cannot add url so I attached it in a text file.

I will post information here if I will get any information.


----------



## Jon S

Whew! So far I have been lucky... My old SC-67 is still working fine... I had placed self-adhesive heat sinks on all ICs that registered high temperatures, that may have slowed down or prevented any degradation of the affected ICs. 



I started doing that ever since my Onkyo TX-NR906 failed because of thermal issues, Had that repaired and put heat sinks on the ICs that generated a lot of heat which caused the adjacent caps to fail. Been doing that on all my AVRs since then.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ 

Hi Jon, did you put on the heat sinks at Zero hour count or did you put them on with some hours accumulated?


I think it only works for low hour count receivers. The theory is, if the affected receiver has high usage on it then the degradation or premature aging DSP chips or TI chips is beyond any benefit from heat sinks. 

In other words it will eventually fail anyways because the damage has been done.

However, I'm glad that you occasionally chime in on this thread to say all is well. Continue to enjoy your SC-67!


----------



## Peacemaker_1

EdIIguy, Thank you for everything you've done to get this warranty repair initiated for everyone. 

Would you have any suggestions or advice for me regarding my receiver repair/replacement options?

Thanks!



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Edllguy

Hello Peacemaker,

Difficult to recommend a path to follow since I have never went through the claims process. My personal SC-57 is still going strong.

From feedback on this thread I have noticed that Onkyo(Gibson) has been going through a lot of organizational restructuring. How this is impacting the UE22 repair/replacement program is not clear at the moment. We don't know how many parts are left for which receiver model or if they don't have any parts at all.

If they are stating they have no more parts left for your model or are longer doing repairs then your only option is the models offered to you at cost. There is no alternative option at this point in time.

I wonder how many models have been repaired under the UE22 repair program? I give credit to Onkyo that they at least did something for a number of years. That's why I have been encouraging affected owners to please post here and log that you have been affected by UE22. It shows that there is a need for this service and that people need help due to the high cost of replacement or repair etc.

Maybe someone active on this thread can help with more insight.


All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:

Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## Tim Trice

An update: I got my receiver back in about two weeks. No issues with shipping and never heard from manufacturer during the process. It's been three weeks or so since I got it back and I have no issues whatsoever that I know of. Overall, very happy to have this resolved and thankful to their support and this website for helping to get this resolved. 



Tim Trice said:


> Support responded quickly that they were able to get approval for a one-time free repair of "the bad HDMI board". They will ship a box and label for me to return it.
> 
> The conditions were if there were any other issues besides the HDMI board I would be contacted about additional charges. And there is no more extended warranty nor any discount on future issues.


----------



## zzattack

I've been having much success replacing the DSP chips lately, but it seems the supply of D-revision chips is drying up in China. There's still plenty of B chips which will at least work for a number of years but I probably won't bother with that ever.


----------



## zzattack

I received a message from Edllguy with some questions regarding DSP chip replacement. Since my postcount is too low, I'm not allowed to send or even reply to private messages apparently, so I'm including my response below.



> Hi,
> Yes, I'm willing to answer any questions. Definitely if they're coming from the guy who has already helped so many DSP victims! No reason for this information not to be shared.
> 
> Thus far I have replaced 26 DSP chips in 19 different receivers (as you probably know, some higher end receivers have 2 DSP chips). All of them ended up working, except one of the earlier ones I did where I applied too much heat and the chip popped. Receiver was fine but I needed another DSP chip. Time will tell, but thus far I have no reason to suspect these chips are anything other than the real deal.
> 
> Regarding equipment... the better your equipment, the less skill you need. I started out doing such repairs with a relatively simple (~500$) hot air station. With some dexterity and experience that's all you need, as these BGA chips are not incredibly large. For chips a size up (say laptop CPUs, xbox GPUs etc.) hot air won't suffice and you need some serious power output to heat such boards evenly, as they dissipate heat so well, it takes a lot to bring the temperate past the lead-free solder's melting point.
> Nowadays I do have such a serious machine and the main benefits over hot air is that the process is reliable, repeatable and the temperatures I work with are safer for the chip. With hot air you could easily be blowing 450°C (850° F) for a while before the chip comes loose. The board may only be around 100° but the chip can be over 300° when that happens. My larger machine (Chinese, ~5000$) has a huge infrared area which evenly heats up the board to about 160°C and once warm, it comes in with hot air for a brief minute to bring the chip just over melting point. The machine follows a program so the process is basically automated and repeatable, thus can be made reliable.
> 
> Fwiw, I charge €40 for the service and €25 for the DSP part. In my area, 921's sell for less than €100 so it's barely economical for those. Higher level models are still viable though.
> By now I need about an hour per amp, and if the owner has previously attempted to update his firmware after seeing an UE22 message, this firmware is likely corrupted. That requires taking off the SPI Flash chip containing the firmware, and reprogramming it off-board. That takes another 15 minutes or so. All in all, in total I think it's a decent hour wage, but I gotta factor in that the BGA machine needs to pay itself off


----------



## Edllguy

Hello zzattack,

Thank you for openly sharing this information here. It's much appreciated by myself and other affected owners.

With the situation at Onkyo/Pioneer unclear at the moment and indications that things are not looking good going forward possibly due to organizational restructuring. I would like to explore other solutions to get affected units repaired. 

This thread was always meant from the beginning to be a community sharing thread on the UE22 receiver issue. We have come a long way from the inception of this thread. 

I would like to see your solution replicated more where our comfort level is high enough to implement it here in North America and other countries. My only concern is will there be enough spare parts left to purchase for this alternative solution.

I see your understanding of the UE22 issue and applied solution is very thorough and easy to understand since you break it down into smaller steps. 


We would be grateful to have your continued input here so owners have an alternative solution to fix their UE22 affected receivers.


Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Tim Trice said:


> An update: I got my receiver back in about two weeks. No issues with shipping and never heard from manufacturer during the process. It's been three weeks or so since I got it back and I have no issues whatsoever that I know of. Overall, very happy to have this resolved and thankful to their support and this website for helping to get this resolved.


Awesome! Enjoy and please report back at a later date how things are going.


----------



## JustinRT

It seems like Onkyo might not be interested in providing much help anymore. The trade-in options I was first given were (my current faulty receiver is a Pioneer SC-1522):

VSX-LX503 for $599.40 (current price on Amazon: $660 -- a savings of $60.60, or ~9% off)
SC-LX701 for $960.00 (current price on Amazon: $1,299 -- a savings of $339, or ~26% off)
SC-LX801 for $1,200.00 (current price on Amazon: $1,599.98 -- a savings of $399.98, or ~25% off)

The 701 and 801 are okay deals, but I'm not willing to spend that much money on a 3 year old receiver.

So, Onkyo support and I exchanged a few more emails (me in green, Onkyo in purple):


Unfortunately, I can't justify spending that much money on a receiver that doesn't have hdmi 2.1. I do, however, need a receiver to use until I'm ready to upgrade. Are there any cheaper options available to me? Is there a list of all available trade-in options?

Thank you for your help,

Justin

----------

I wouldn't recommend anything lower than what I mentioned based off of the power your current unit puts out. If you go to a lower model you will notice it not be the same volume.

----------

Unfortunately, my current receiver is now putting out a max volume of 0 dB. I don't need a high-end receiver at the moment, just a 7 ch receiver that works. 

I honestly do appreciate the advice and recommendations; however, it would be much easier for me find a replacement for my faulty unit that meets my current needs if I were able to view all of my options.


Thanks again,

Justin

---------------

As long as you are aware of that, I can offer you:

VSX-LX103 $299.40 (current price on Amazon: $299.98 -- a savings of $0.58, or ~.2% off [2 tenths of a percent!])
VSX-LX303 $479.40 (current price on Amazon: $499 -- a savings of $19.60, or ~4% off)

-----------------

Those last two offers are especially ridiculous.

I apologize for any errors in my math.


----------



## zzattack

Would there be any interest in having the UE22 error boards repaired by a 3rd party instead of having the boards replaced by Pioneer/Onkyo themselves? I could offer a mail-in kind of service where the user would remove the hdmi board themselves and ship just that in for repair. Shipping whole receivers will be cost prohibitive for sure, but like this there's a chance the total repair cost can be kept under $100.


----------



## Edllguy

zzattack said:


> Would there be any interest in having the UE22 error boards repaired by a 3rd party instead of having the boards replaced by Pioneer/Onkyo themselves? I could offer a mail-in kind of service where the user would remove the hdmi board themselves and ship just that in for repair. Shipping whole receivers will be cost prohibitive for sure, but like this there's a chance the total repair cost can be kept under $100.


Yes, I think there would be a strong interest for such a service. As long the repair holds and many boards were successfully repaired I see no reason why not. 

There is nothing wrong with these receivers except for the defective Texas Instruments TI DSP chips. People still use HDMI 1.4 or earlier capable receivers globally as many have no interest in 4KUHD/HDMI 2.0/2.1 technology till their older equipment breaks down.

Why throw away a good receiver when we know the root cause of the failures and the capacity and know how is out there to find a solution.


----------



## zzattack

Edllguy said:


> Why throw away a good receiver when we know the root cause of the failures and the capacity and know how is out there to find a solution.


I thought it was a great excuse to warrant the need for an upgrade to 4k/hdmi 2.1/better spotify integration etc.


----------



## Monarch724

Edllguy said:


> zzattack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would there be any interest in having the UE22 error boards repaired by a 3rd party instead of having the boards replaced by Pioneer/Onkyo themselves? I could offer a mail-in kind of service where the user would remove the hdmi board themselves and ship just that in for repair. Shipping whole receivers will be cost prohibitive for sure, but like this there's a chance the total repair cost can be kept under $100.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think there would be a strong interest for such a service. As long the repair holds and many boards were successfully repaired I see no reason why not.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with these receivers except for the defective Texas Instruments TI DSP chips. People still use HDMI 1.4 or earlier capable receivers globally as many have no interest in 4KUHD/HDMI 2.0/2.1 technology till their older equipment breaks down.
> 
> Why throw away a good receiver when we know the root cause of the failures and the capacity and know how is out there to find a solution.
Click to expand...

I found the chips available from Alibaba online when you search for the chip model number (page 1 on this thread). To make it cheaper, you need to buy quantity, so I was thinking a bunch of us can go in on an order. My husband can fix ours but wouldn’t have the time to fix other peoples. So, if you or someone is capable of ordering the part and making the repair, then I would possibly be interested in shipping the board.


----------



## SRussell

I would be interested in removing the HDMI board from my dead 1222 and sending it in for service. I would need to see how to remove it but would have no problem doing so if it would be fixed.

Unfortunately I did use the Onkyo/Pioneer trade in program, got the VSX-LX503 and I feel it is several steps down in quality over my SC-1222. It doesn't have the digital amps like the 1222 and the basic MCACC is much less adjustable than the Advanced MCACC that I had before. I have no use for 4k or Atmos so I really didn't get any benefit from the trade in.


----------



## zzattack

It's a matter of simply removing the screws for the cover, and the ones holding the HDMI board in place. They're all simple Philips type. The HDMI board sits on top of all others so it's by far the easiest one to remove. Depending on the model the placement of the screws varies slightly, but it's quite straight forward.
Removing the board requires a bit of nudging, but if you simply go slow the first time and do not use excessive force to bend the board removal is quite simple.


----------



## JustinRT

I would also potentially be interested in sending out my HDMI board for repair.


----------



## tqlla

Monarch724 said:


> I found the chips available from Alibaba online when you search for the chip model number (page 1 on this thread). To make it cheaper, you need to buy quantity, so I was thinking a bunch of us can go in on an order. My husband can fix ours but wouldn’t have the time to fix other peoples. So, if you or someone is capable of ordering the part and making the repair, then I would possibly be interested in shipping the board.


Can you just replace the chips like that? I thought you had to load the firmware or something onto the chip.


----------



## SRussell

zzattack said:


> It's a matter of simply removing the screws for the cover, and the ones holding the HDMI board in place. They're all simple Philips type. The HDMI board sits on top of all others so it's by far the easiest one to remove. Depending on the model the placement of the screws varies slightly, but it's quite straight forward.
> Removing the board requires a bit of nudging, but if you simply go slow the first time and do not use excessive force to bend the board removal is quite simple.


That sounds easy enough, I have no problem with opening up a computer tower and installing memory or a WiFi card or hard drive so I don't think it will be too difficult. I have a Pioneer SC-1222, I am sure there are video's of the HDMI board removal as I know quite a few people here had done this before (removed the HDMI board and sent it out for chip replacement). I am definitely interested in this, if you want to PM me with your mailing info and how to handle payment. Thank you.


----------



## Edllguy

tqlla said:


> Can you just replace the chips like that? I thought you had to load the firmware or something onto the chip.



See post #1611 to answer your question.

See post #2 for the TI DSP chip version specific to model years 2011 or 2012.


----------



## Edllguy

From an earlier post by "worf" regarding where the firmware is located:



[/QUOTE]

Those two chops with the stickers are the firmware chips. The sticker inevitably states the part number and revision preprogrammed on them.

The error is not in the firmware chips. The error means the main CPU cannot get the firmware revision. It does this not by reading the chips, but by talking to the processors in question and asking them. The two DTS chips are DSPs (the also have Dolby on them) and on power up, likely under control if the main processor, they boot up from the firmware chips.

The main processor boots the two DSPs, then waits a bit for them to initialize. It then begins talking to them over some interface, getting their version numbers and other details. Here, it means it failed to do so, which usually happens if the processor crashed. Given re flowing them got it working, most likely there was a bad solder joint, or maybe heat cracked a joint. That bad joint either caused errors on the memory interface reading the firmware and thus crashed the DSP so the main processor failed to communicate, or the interface itself was flaky. Re flowing the DSP thus improved the electrical connectivity.


----------



## zzattack

> Those two chops with the stickers are the firmware chips. The sticker inevitably states the part number and revision preprogrammed on them.


These chips contain firmware, indeed, but not the DSP firmware. They are not involved in UE22 issues. The DSP firmware is in a much smaller chip, marked on the attached picture.



> Given re flowing them got it working, most likely there was a bad solder joint, or maybe heat cracked a joint. That bad joint either caused errors on the memory interface reading the firmware and thus crashed the DSP so the main processor failed to communicate, or the interface itself was flaky. Re flowing the DSP thus improved the electrical connectivity.


False, unfortunately. Buffers inside the chip itself degrade, not the connection between the chip and board. Yes, even heating with a halogen lamp for some minutes can mask the symptoms for a few weeks but that'll require repeating in shorter intervals and eventually no longer works.


----------



## zzattack

I've received a number of private messages to which I cannot respond due to not having a sufficient post count yet.
To answer some recurring questions:
- repairs from USA/Canada will be no problem, return shipping would be €18.60
- cost for replacing a single DSP BGA chip would be €65, for the higher end models with 2 DSP's it'll be €110
- I don't currently stock the QFN style chips but sourcing/replacing will be no problem and should be a little cheaper
When I reach the post count quotum I'll reply to the private messages. For those who'd like to move faster, you should have no trouble finding my email when searching for my name handle on here. 
Also, I'll try to set up some kind of web page where I can offer this service and automate some administration.


----------



## JustinRT

I apologize if this information is already posted in this thread and I missed it, but does anyone here know whether the Pioneer SC-1552 has 1 or 2 DSP chips? Thanks.


----------



## Monarch724

mjrxyz said:


> *Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222K
> *
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*: August 2012
> *Purchase date 05/29/201
> *
> *UE22 Error display date 10/2018
> *
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement: Open shelf, 6" clearance on top
> *
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High (FM tuner used everyday last 2 1/2 years
> *
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. Loud noise from speakers; sound cutting out; reboot (unplug and plug in power) to get sound back; sound comes back after ~15 min with power on; total failure with UE 22 displayed.*
> *Learned about repair offer and found this thread.*
> 
> *Contacted onkyousa.com 10/16/2018 with information and received e-mail response from Jared Miller 10/18 asking for pics of UE 22 error displayed, model/serial number, manufacture date.*
> 
> *10/19/2018: Sent requested info to (deleted)*
> 
> *~3 weeks after no response called 201-785-2600 option 4 :was told e-mail w/pics had been received and e-mail offer would follow soon.*
> 
> *12/04/2018: after no response called 201-785-2600 option 4 again and was told e-mail offer would be sent immediately. Received e-mail offering 40% discount on new lx503 or lx701 w/ 3 year warranty.*
> 
> *12/18/2018: after following AVS Forum thread and learning about repairs still being done replied to e-mail asking for repair option.*
> 
> *01/14/2019: Called PanurgyOEM, NJ and asked if they were aware of UE22 problem and still doing repairs. They said the were but needed an R number to proceed.*
> 
> *01/15/2019: Called 201-785-2600 and told onkyo rep about Panurgy an dasked if I could get repair. Received e-mail stating that box/label would be sent out.*
> 
> *01/18/2019: Received box from Panurgy via Fed Ex.*
> 
> *01/21/2019: Sent receiver via Fed Ex.*
> 
> *01/24/2019: Package received.*
> 
> *02/01/2019: Repaired receiver returned. D808K013CPTP4 replaced with D808K013DPTP4.*
> 
> *So far so good with testing except problem getting IcontrolAV2012 app on android device to connect with receiver.
> *
> 
> *Many thanks to OP and all the contributors to this thread as well as Onkyo Support.*
> 
> *Best advice is to stay civil and persistent.
> *


Very helpful for me in NJ!! Thank you! PanurgyOEM is very responsive and said they can help me but that there’s a $65 evaluation fee that’s non-refundable and then it would be applied towards the total invoice if they can fix it. I don’t know what they will charge, so I asked them about the dsp chip replacement and if they can give me a ballpark figure.


----------



## SRussell

zzattack said:


> I've received a number of private messages to which I cannot respond due to not having a sufficient post count yet.
> To answer some recurring questions:
> - repairs from USA/Canada will be no problem, return shipping would be €18.60
> - cost for replacing a single DSP BGA chip would be €65, for the higher end models with 2 DSP's it'll be €110
> - I don't currently stock the QFN style chips but sourcing/replacing will be no problem and should be a little cheaper
> When I reach the post count quotum I'll reply to the private messages. For those who'd like to move faster, you should have no trouble finding my email when searching for my name handle on here.
> Also, I'll try to set up some kind of web page where I can offer this service and automate some administration.


Thank you, I am in no hurry, using my trade in LX503 at the moment. I am unsure whether my SC-1222 has one or two chips. I would be shipping from the US, Michigan to be exact. I would be sending payment in US currency, please let me know what the exchange is. Thank you again for your willingness to help us.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ If you are able to take off the cover you will be able to quickly identify whether it's 1 or 2 DSP chips. 

The chips are located on the first board at the top which is also known as the main digital board or HDMI board.

Also, go to post number two in this thread to see pictures of the DSP chip.


All the best.


----------



## SRussell

Thank you for the tip, as I have not yet had time to remove the cover or the board from the receiver. Maybe will have time this coming weekend.


----------



## tqlla

Monarch724 said:


> Very helpful for me in NJ!! Thank you! PanurgyOEM is very responsive and said they can help me but that there’s a $65 evaluation fee that’s non-refundable and then it would be applied towards the total invoice if they can fix it. I don’t know what they will charge, so I asked them about the dsp chip replacement and if they can give me a ballpark figure.


What issue are you having? Is it not covered by the pioneer/onkyo free repair program?


----------



## SRussell

I know that Onkyo/Pioneer is running short on replacement parts. These receivers are 6 years old, and I am sure they originally never intended to have to repair this many receivers when they originally stocked extra parts. I know that HDMI boards for my dead 1222 are no longer available from Onkyo/Pioneer. 

I am sure that the free factory repair program is only concerned with removing and replacing entire boards, and not the rather involved process of actually replacing the defective chips on those boards. At this point I believe that the preferred "fix" is to sell a new "discounted" product rather than repair.


----------



## mjrxyz

Monarch724 said:


> Very helpful for me in NJ!! Thank you! PanurgyOEM is very responsive and said they can help me but that there’s a $65 evaluation fee that’s non-refundable and then it would be applied towards the total invoice if they can fix it. I don’t know what they will charge, so I asked them about the dsp chip replacement and if they can give me a ballpark figure.


Originally PanurgyOEM told me about the $65 charge but after calling Onkyo/Pioneer and telling them Panurgy could do the repair they arranged for a box/label to be sent to me no charge.


Maybe it wouldn't be covered if Panurgy doesn't have a replacement board and has to replace the chip in your board to make the repair. 



I would seriously consider $100-150 charge for a repair of a $1k+ receiver to be ok; otherwise, if there is no other alternative and you can hook up with zzattack that might be another way to go.


----------



## Monarch724

mjrxyz said:


> Monarch724 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very helpful for me in NJ!! Thank you! PanurgyOEM is very responsive and said they can help me but that there’s a $65 evaluation fee that’s non-refundable and then it would be applied towards the total invoice if they can fix it. I don’t know what they will charge, so I asked them about the dsp chip replacement and if they can give me a ballpark figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally PanurgyOEM told me about the $65 charge but after calling Onkyo/Pioneer and telling them Panurgy could do the repair they arranged for a box/label to be sent to me no charge.
> 
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't be covered if Panurgy doesn't have a replacement board and has to replace the chip in your board to make the repair.
> 
> 
> 
> I would seriously consider $100-150 charge for a repair of a $1k+ receiver to be ok; otherwise, if there is no other alternative and you can hook up with zzattack that might be another way to go.
Click to expand...

Yes, I did go back to Onkyo and tell them about PanurgyOEM and they then sent me a box, and now PanurgyOEM has my receiver. Waiting to hear if it’s fixed or not. Onkyo said they will replace the HDMI board, and I asked if that included the DSP chip and they said they don’t replace the chip, the do the whole board, and if that doesn’t work then they may charge me, and if it fixes it, they won’t cover anything else that goes wrong after they make this repair. So I’m glad they are trying and looking forward to seeing if it works! Definitely don’t want to spend money on a new system.


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates from recent UE22 claims?


----------



## zzattack

What I feared seems to be taking place. The BGA chips recently became more expense and availability in China seems to gone now. I've grabbed all the chips that I could (at a premium) and really hope but doubt that they will be restocked.


----------



## Ibrahim Tachijian

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-921-K
Build date: October 2011 
Purchase date: 2011-12-26
UE22 Error: March 2019
High usage (every day)

So the error UE22 keeps on flashing for me however the audio is still working as the receiver is working fine other than it keeps flashing. Is this normal?

What are my options to get this repaired in Europe (Sweden) ?


----------



## zzattack

Ibrahim Tachijian said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-921-K
> Build date: October 2011
> Purchase date: 2011-12-26
> UE22 Error: March 2019
> High usage (every day)
> 
> So the error UE22 keeps on flashing for me however the audio is still working as the receiver is working fine other than it keeps flashing. Is this normal?
> 
> What are my options to get this repaired in Europe (Sweden) ?


The only fix is replacing the DSP chip. But other myself I don't know of anyone offering the service, and I'm about to run out of chips, and they no longer seem available


----------



## Ibrahim Tachijian

zzattack said:


> The only fix is replacing the DSP chip. But other myself I don't know of anyone offering the service, and I'm about to run out of chips, and they no longer seem available


In my case that would be the "D810K013DZKB4" ? I found some on aliexpress. Nothing on ebay and it is $40. Where are you based?


----------



## zzattack

Netherlands. That one remaining seller doesn't have stock anymore.


----------



## SuperZ

zzattack said:


> Netherlands. That one remaining seller doesn't have stock anymore.





Sent PM


----------



## SuperZ

zzattack said:


> Netherlands. That one remaining seller doesn't have stock anymore.


zzattack,


I couldn't find your e-mail and I don't have skype. My PM has my e-mail address, could you please contact me that way ?


Thank you.


----------



## SuperZ

Hello everyone.


I can confirm that Onkyo/Pioneer is still fixing the UE22 issue for free. I will report back when my unit is returned.



From Onkyo/Pioneer:


Hello

Your unit has been scheduled for a one-time free service repair for the UE22 error message.

Your work order number is R*****. A box and label will be sent to you, please allow 3-5 business days for delivery. We will service the unit for the loss of audio(UE22) issue, and then send it back to you. 

Your unit will be going:


Panurgy OEM
701 Ford Road
Rockaway, NJ 07866
973-625-4056


From Panurgy:


Hello ROBERT,
We've processed your return and attached the return shipping label to this email.
*Returns are simple. Just follow these steps:*


Refer to the packing and shipping instruction sheet provided in the box sent to you. Be sure to cover the old shipping label with the one provided to you.
Take the package to one of the shipping carrier's drop-off locations, or schedule a pick-up.
 Regards,
*PanurgyOEM *
[email protected]


----------



## Ibrahim Tachijian

zzattack said:


> Netherlands. That one remaining seller doesn't have stock anymore.


Can you confirm the exact chip number I need to get?

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-921-K
Build date: October 2011
Purchase date: 2011-12-26
UE22 Error: March 2019


From what I have understood it is,

D810K013DZKB4.

But I also find,
D810K013BZKB4

Will both work ? Any other?


----------



## zzattack

Both will work but the 'B' version will fail again in some years. Chips ending in 4, 400 or 456 are all compatible.


----------



## Edllguy

SuperZ said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I can confirm that Onkyo/Pioneer is still fixing the UE22 issue for free. I will report back when my unit is returned.
> 
> 
> 
> From Onkyo/Pioneer:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Your unit has been scheduled for a one-time free service repair for the UE22 error message.
> 
> Your work order number is R*****. A box and label will be sent to you, please allow 3-5 business days for delivery. We will service the unit for the loss of audio(UE22) issue, and then send it back to you.
> 
> Your unit will be going:
> 
> 
> Panurgy OEM
> 701 Ford Road
> Rockaway, NJ 07866
> 973-625-4056
> 
> 
> From Panurgy:
> 
> 
> Hello ROBERT,
> We've processed your return and attached the return shipping label to this email.
> *Returns are simple. Just follow these steps:*
> 
> 
> Refer to the packing and shipping instruction sheet provided in the box sent to you. Be sure to cover the old shipping label with the one provided to you.
> Take the package to one of the shipping carrier's drop-off locations, or schedule a pick-up.
> Regards,
> *PanurgyOEM *
> [email protected]



Great news! Please keep us updated. What is your model number if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## SuperZ

Edllguy said:


> Great news! Please keep us updated. What is your model number if you don't mind sharing?



Elite VSX-60.


I will post updates.


----------



## SuperZ

Received shipping box today. Packing material supplied. Ready for FedEx.


----------



## MarkCooperstein

*Lucky You*



SuperZ said:


> Received shipping box today. Packing material supplied. Ready for FedEx.


I called Pioneer today to see if they would accommodate me on my VSX-1021K. Other then a useless trade-in offer they refused to help me. They say they no longer have parts to fix the UE22 problem. You must have been the last person to get a free repair. I'm done with Pioneer....


Frustrated in Big Stone Gap Virginia
Mark


----------



## SuperZ

MarkCooperstein said:


> I called Pioneer today to see if they would accommodate me on my VSX-1021K. Other then a useless trade-in offer they refused to help me. They say they no longer have parts to fix the UE22 problem. You must have been the last person to get a free repair. I'm done with Pioneer....
> 
> 
> Frustrated in Big Stone Gap Virginia
> Mark



When I called them they gave me the same song and dance too, said there was no fix, offered me a discount, blah, blah blah. I then read this forum carefully and followed the intstructions on the 1st post. Follow Step 1, 2, & 3 towards the bottom of the 1st post. That's all I did.


Actually I didn't even do step one. I just emailed them with the pictures. I couldn't find the receipt either. I got an email back with instructions in 2 days.
Good Luck !!


By the way, thanks Edllguy for the instructions.


----------



## ccoutts

dashpuppy said:


> that's my video  The video has fixed a few amps..



Hey Dashpuppy, can you reup that vid again? It's not working now.


I've got a VSX-922 with the same prob (UE22 a while back, now no sound). I'm keen to buy a replacement IC (D808K013DPTP400) and swap it. 



Did your swap solve the problem?


----------



## lateott

SuperZ said:


> When I called them they gave me the same song and dance too, said there was no fix, offered me a discount, blah, blah blah. I then read this forum carefully and followed the intstructions on the 1st post. Follow Step 1, 2, & 3 towards the bottom of the 1st post. That's all I did.
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't even do step one. I just emailed them with the pictures. I couldn't find the receipt either. I got an email back with instructions in 2 days.
> Good Luck !!
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks Edllguy for the instructions.


For one more datapoint that the repair program is active: I have (mostly) followed the the instructions and I have an empty shipping box on the way to me with a tracking number, and an email with shipping label to attach when I pack the box.

The one difference is I contacted them first by online chat. They said they have a program in place for the UE22 error, gave me the "parts" email and said to email my contact info and receiver info by email. I had 1st email response within 24 hours asking for more info, and within 2 days Panurgy had the shipping box on its way.

My receiver is an SC-1522-K built in 2012.

The program is definitely still alive, but I can imagine that they are out of replacement boards for some models. They probably just shipped all their remaining spare parts/retains to Panurgy and are having them administer the logistics and repairs.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Thanks everyone for the updates.


One pattern I see is that if you follow the directions exactly as stated in post number 1 you will get better results. Of course while parts last for your model. 

However, if you cold call Pioneer or Onkyo, you get the wrong support level and it's highly likely you will be told the program is no longer available or parts are no longer available.

That is the pattern that I see from the above posts. Please follow the directions carefully to ensure better results.


All the best.


----------



## randomrat

Calling out for help from all the electronics engineers/people out there who have successfully replaced the DSP chips!! Really need some help.

About 3 years ago, I shelved my Pioneer SC-LX85 receiver due to the UE22 Error and no having sound. I also ended up losing my HDMI inputs, whereby 
my device will recognise that it's connected to the SC-LX85, but the receiver does not light up the blue "HDMI" lamp. I had assumed this was also an ill effect of the bad TI chips and that replacing them would solve all my problems...not so fast.

Only recently, I was able to obtain the revised "D" version of the TI DSP chips and I have replaced the old chips with them. I ran the software version check to see if I was getting any "***" errors from the DSP's but all version numbers have showed up correctly so I thought I was out of the woods and everything would work.
Sadly, even though the CPU is talking to the DSP's and BridgeCo just fine, I am not getting anything from the HDMI inputs. No blue light from the front panel, or speaker icons on the Fluorescent Display either. The strange thing is that if I hook up my PC as an input via HDMI, the computer can see the SC-LX85 as a display and audio device, implying there is some kind of successful handshake between the two devices, but the receiver fails to display anything through either of the two HDMI OUTs

The On Screen Display/Menu on my TV/Monitor works just fine and the optical connections work fine which kind of tells me the HDMI transmitter chips are working fine (SII9136CT) - I can send a PCM/DTS/DD signal thru optical and I get sound from the receiver! Does this confirm that the replacement chips are doing their thing?

As we know on the SC-LX85 there are two identical DSP's. It's been said that one chip does the Standard Definition decoding and the other does High Definition decoding. Is this 100% confirmed? What happens if one chip works and the other doesn't? I played around a little with this and removed the primary DSP (IC9002) all together and powered on the unit. I can confirm that the asterisks "***" appear when trying to read the firmware version for the DSP section and that I cannot process any audio from the optical inputs, no PCM, DD or DTS. I haven't tried this with the second chip but could a badly soldered chip affect the HDMI inputs from establishing a connection? Has anyone experienced this with with a bad reball/reflow?

I know that the units "Auto" selector function works, as on the VFD there is a small illuminated box that switches between "Digital, HDMI and Analog" depending on what has been connected to the input. When I connect my PC up, this box automatically jumps from Analog to HDMI.


TLDR: I'm out of ideas as to why my receivers HDMI inputs are not working. The unit can process DTS and DD via optical in, but absolutely no sound or video from the HDMI inputs - No blue HDMI light. OSD/HMG works. Do you think I have not soldered one of the DSP's on properly or is there another underlying issue. If you think there is an underlying issue, any ideas? P****d off that Pioneer isn't helping anyone out in the UK...!


----------



## SuperZ

SuperZ said:


> Received shipping box today. Packing material supplied. Ready for FedEx.



Received update from FedEx that Panurgy received my unit this morning.


From Panurgy:


Good Morning


Please be advised that your unit has been received into our facility as Repair ID # ******.
*Model: *VSX-60
*Serial: *************
*RMA: ********
*Condition: *GOOD


Thank you,
PanurgyOEM
Customer Service
PanurgyOEM | 701 Ford Road | Rockaway, NJ | 07866 
t.973.625.4056 | f.973.625.9489
http://www.panurgyoem.com


----------



## Gator Bait Bill

*We just got this error 2 days ago!*

I am thankful for this thread, we have had our sc-65 since 2012 and have had no issues until this weekend and it was the UE22 code. I hope I can still get in on the repair deal. I went to BB this morning and they were able to pull up the receipt form back then. Fingers crossed and thanks for the info!


----------



## SuperZ

********** Bill said:


> I am thankful for this thread, we have had our sc-65 since 2012 and have had no issues until this weekend and it was the UE22 code. I hope I can still get in on the repair deal. I went to BB this morning and they were able to pull up the receipt form back then. Fingers crossed and thanks for the info!




Just follow the directions on the first post, hopefully you'll be good to go.


Keep us informed.


----------



## ccoutts

randomrat said:


> Calling out for help from all the electronics engineers/people out there who have successfully replaced the DSP chips!! Really need some help.
> 
> About 3 years ago, I shelved my Pioneer SC-LX85 receiver due to the UE22 Error and no having sound. I also ended up losing my HDMI inputs, whereby
> my device will recognise that it's connected to the SC-LX85, but the receiver does not light up the blue "HDMI" lamp. I had assumed this was also an ill effect of the bad TI chips and that replacing them would solve all my problems...not so fast.
> 
> Only recently, I was able to obtain the revised "D" version of the TI DSP chips and I have replaced the old chips with them. I ran the software version check to see if I was getting any "***" errors from the DSP's but all version numbers have showed up correctly so I thought I was out of the woods and everything would work.
> Sadly, even though the CPU is talking to the DSP's and BridgeCo just fine, I am not getting anything from the HDMI inputs. No blue light from the front panel, or speaker icons on the Fluorescent Display either. The strange thing is that if I hook up my PC as an input via HDMI, the computer can see the SC-LX85 as a display and audio device, implying there is some kind of successful handshake between the two devices, but the receiver fails to display anything through either of the two HDMI OUTs
> 
> The On Screen Display/Menu on my TV/Monitor works just fine and the optical connections work fine which kind of tells me the HDMI transmitter chips are working fine (SII9136CT) - I can send a PCM/DTS/DD signal thru optical and I get sound from the receiver! Does this confirm that the replacement chips are doing their thing?
> 
> As we know on the SC-LX85 there are two identical DSP's. It's been said that one chip does the Standard Definition decoding and the other does High Definition decoding. Is this 100% confirmed? What happens if one chip works and the other doesn't? I played around a little with this and removed the primary DSP (IC9002) all together and powered on the unit. I can confirm that the asterisks "***" appear when trying to read the firmware version for the DSP section and that I cannot process any audio from the optical inputs, no PCM, DD or DTS. I haven't tried this with the second chip but could a badly soldered chip affect the HDMI inputs from establishing a connection? Has anyone experienced this with with a bad reball/reflow?
> 
> I know that the units "Auto" selector function works, as on the VFD there is a small illuminated box that switches between "Digital, HDMI and Analog" depending on what has been connected to the input. When I connect my PC up, this box automatically jumps from Analog to HDMI.
> 
> 
> TLDR: I'm out of ideas as to why my receivers HDMI inputs are not working. The unit can process DTS and DD via optical in, but absolutely no sound or video from the HDMI inputs - No blue HDMI light. OSD/HMG works. Do you think I have not soldered one of the DSP's on properly or is there another underlying issue. If you think there is an underlying issue, any ideas? P****d off that Pioneer isn't helping anyone out in the UK...!



Good to see someone else attempting a component-level fix. Good luck. I can't help with your situation sorry, but I'm waiting on a replacement DSP chip (D808K013DPTP400) for my VSX-922 to arrive. It only has 1 chip, and is 170-odd pins around the edge + 1 GND pad in centre. Hoping it's a relatively straight-forward swap (heatgun, flux, soldering iron, patience), and it fixes the problem.


Getting chip from aliexpress (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...79.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.3a867536EPyptQ), and unsure if I need to program it, or if it comes pre-programmed.


Anyone else done this? Am I being naive thinking it will fix the problem?


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ If the DSP firmware is not corrupted and chip swap is done correctly it should work...however this is where my knowledge is limited in the self repair of affected units. Just going by the previous knowledge posted in this thread.

Let us know what happens.


All the best.


----------



## randomrat

ccoutts said:


> Good to see someone else attempting a component-level fix. Good luck. I can't help with your situation sorry, but I'm waiting on a replacement DSP chip (D808K013DPTP400) for my VSX-922 to arrive. It only has 1 chip, and is 170-odd pins around the edge + 1 GND pad in centre. Hoping it's a relatively straight-forward swap (heatgun, flux, soldering iron, patience), and it fixes the problem.
> 
> 
> Getting chip from aliexpress (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pc...79.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.3a867536EPyptQ), and unsure if I need to program it, or if it comes pre-programmed.
> 
> 
> Anyone else done this? Am I being naive thinking it will fix the problem?


Mate, whatever you do when it's time for you to perform the repair - make yourself a cup of tea or a relaxing drink, be as chilled as you can and absolutely under no circumstances rush of panic if something doesn't go quite so right. You'll have an easier job if the DSP is a QFN which yours seems to be. Don't cheap out on the flux too, if you can spend a few extra pounds/dollars on some Amtech tacky flux, or anything that doesn't burn too quick, you'll be fine. Also some isopropyl alcohol to clean the pads will do you lots of favours to promote a solid bond between the chip and the pads. 

Oh yeah and shield the caps from the heat! Use kapton tape/foil around the chip and caps. I'm really hoping this is where I have gone wrong otherwise I'm absolutely clueless as to why my unit has issues. I've purchased an ESR meter to test the resistance of the caps. Too much heat will damage the caps, they may not show signs of failure, but the ESR can definitely increase and cause issues. I've had similar problems in the past with ageing caps and their ESR being high enough to cause problems - no visual signs of damage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## ccoutts

randomrat said:


> Mate, whatever you do when it's time for you to perform the repair - make yourself a cup of tea or a relaxing drink, be as chilled as you can and absolutely under no circumstances rush of panic if something doesn't go quite so right. You'll have an easier job if the DSP is a QFN which yours seems to be. Don't cheap out on the flux too, if you can spend a few extra pounds/dollars on some Amtech tacky flux, or anything that doesn't burn too quick, you'll be fine. Also some isopropyl alcohol to clean the pads will do you lots of favours to promote a solid bond between the chip and the pads.
> 
> Oh yeah and shield the caps from the heat! Use kapton tape/foil around the chip and caps. I'm really hoping this is where I have gone wrong otherwise I'm absolutely clueless as to why my unit has issues. I've purchased an ESR meter to test the resistance of the caps. Too much heat will damage the caps, they may not show signs of failure, but the ESR can definitely increase and cause issues. I've had similar problems in the past with ageing caps and their ESR being high enough to cause problems - no visual signs of damage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted



Cheers mate.

I hope I haven't ordered a QFN chip... the one I need definitely has legs... 176 of the buggers, plus a centre ground pad. 

Yes, kapton and foil were part of the plan to shield neighbouring comps while removing the old chip. Then braid and IPA to clean pads, then flux and drag-soldering to solder new chip. I've never done this before though (done lots of other soldering), so hope like hell I don't get a bridge... those legs are tiny. Not sure how I'll solder the centre ground pad... maybe just with heatgun before soldering legs?

Good luck with your fix, hope you get it sorted. The guys over on www.diyaudio.com might be able to help... heaps of electronics nerds there.


----------



## randomrat

Just wanted to make a separate post to share some random knowledge I gathered when playing around with my SC-LX85

As mentioned earlier in this thread, you can check the software version by holding "tune(up)" and the power button when on standby.

The BridgeCo firmware version may show three *** instead of the number. Give your unit 30secs-1min to show this number. This is okay
The DSP firmware version should show up in a matter of seconds. If it doesn't, you probably have a problem.

*Removing the DSP EEPROM chip*
Removing this chip will give you *** for DSP. I think I waited a while and the version did not appear at all. No audio from optical.

*Faulty primary DSP chip and working secondary chip*
Removing the primary chip gave me *** for DSP. If you wait long enough the firmware version may appear!!! This is not a sign of your DSP working. If there is a hang you have a problem.

When trying to play audio I did *NOT* experience a UE22, however I had NO sound and I could not decode PCM/DTS/DD via optical. I could not test HDMI functions as I have other issues.

*Working primary DSP chip and faulty secondary*
Removing the secondary chip gave me three ***. If you wait long enough the firmware version may appear!!! This is not a sign of your DSP working. If there is a hang you have a problem.
****This is what caused me to have a UE22 error appear on my screen!**** photo attached showing evidence

*Faulty primary DSP chip and faulty secondary*
Annoyingly I didn't test this


----------



## randomrat

ccoutts said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I hope I haven't ordered a QFN chip... the one I need definitely has legs... 176 of the buggers, plus a centre ground pad.
> 
> Yes, kapton and foil were part of the plan to shield neighbouring comps while removing the old chip. Then braid and IPA to clean pads, then flux and drag-soldering to solder new chip. I've never done this before though (done lots of other soldering), so hope like hell I don't get a bridge... those legs are tiny. Not sure how I'll solder the centre ground pad... maybe just with heatgun before soldering legs?
> 
> Good luck with your fix, hope you get it sorted. The guys over on www.diyaudio.com might be able to help... heaps of electronics nerds there.


Ah sorry I misread your post. Thought you said "pads" round the edge of the chip not "pins", doh!

Yeah, remove all solder from all the pads including the centre, very gentle with the braid and iron as to not delaminate anything. The ground pad might be an effort but you can preheat the board with the hot air gun to 100C-150C and then take an iron onto it with braid. 

Then get that centre pad nailed first with hot air before hand soldering the legs. Or if you want use the hot air and flux to suck the chip into place without any hand soldering. Whatever you feel comfortable with.

Thanks for the point towards diyaudio, I will certainly go crying to them. Feels annoying I've gone through the pain of soldering two BGA chips thinking it would solve everything, but life isn't that nice to me


----------



## ccoutts

randomrat said:


> Ah sorry I misread your post. Thought you said "pads" round the edge of the chip not "pins", doh!
> 
> Yeah, remove all solder from all the pads including the centre, very gentle with the braid and iron as to not delaminate anything. The ground pad might be an effort but you can preheat the board with the hot air gun to 100C-150C and then take an iron onto it with braid.
> 
> Then get that centre pad nailed first with hot air before hand soldering the legs. Or if you want use the hot air and flux to suck the chip into place without any hand soldering. Whatever you feel comfortable with.
> 
> Thanks for the point towards diyaudio, I will certainly go crying to them. Feels annoying I've gone through the pain of soldering two BGA chips thinking it would solve everything, but life isn't that nice to me



Thanks for the tips!


Yeah, I'm wondering that with mine too... go to all of the effort to swap chips, and find something else is stuffed. Still, worth a try with a $1000 amp.


----------



## BowtieJunkie

My SC-1222-K model receiver started flashing UE22 around mid-April 2019. Starting searching the net and found this thread. Followed 1,2,3 on bottom of first post. Initially Onkyo/Pioneer offered a trade-in, which was going to cost $940 (~40% off List Price). I inquired about the availability of a repair from PanurgyOEM. In their response email, they stated the repair program ended several months ago, but after talking to his supervisor there is still an HDMI board available to complete the repair. I accepted the repair and I'm waiting for the shipping box at this point. They did state the repair is only warrantied for 90 days and if any other issues are found with the receiver after replacing the HDMI board, those repairs will be on my dime.

I'll keep this updated, but wanted to say thank you for the info from Edllguy in post #1 , and all of those who paved the way for this repair. It's also nice that Onkyo/Pioneer are doing what they can to repair these old receivers.


----------



## Focalom

Hi


And then it happened to me too. Has anyone in Europe had success with getting a repair following the procedure in post #1 ?


My LX56 is failing. It has 2x the "C" chip, ( D808K013*C*PTP4 ).


I don't know what to do, because the first post says USA/Canada only. It does not seem fair that Pioneer/Onkyo gets away with this. I got so mad finding about this flaw, and that Pioneer/Onkyo does not fix their fault for all of us. Smells like "planned obsolescence" all the way. 


Any tips for a European citizen?


----------



## ccoutts

Focalom said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> And then it happened to me too. Has anyone in Europe had success with getting a repair following the procedure in post #1 ?
> 
> 
> My LX56 is failing. It has 2x the "C" chip, ( D808K013*C*PTP4 ).
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do, because the first post says USA/Canada only. It does not seem fair that Pioneer/Onkyo gets away with this. I got so mad finding about this flaw, and that Pioneer/Onkyo does not fix their fault for all of us. Smells like "planned obsolescence" all the way.
> 
> 
> Any tips for a European citizen?



"planned obsolescence"? I don't reckon. Engineers make mistakes. I work in the electronic design industry, and occasionally these things happen... you design a circuit then find out years later the component you chose had a design flaw that noone knew about, including the designer/manufacturer of the component. Things ain't simple these days. In this case Texas Instruments discovered the fault, issued a Product Withdrawal Notification (http://media.digikey.com/PDF/PCNs/Texas Instruments/PCN20121114000_Obs.pdf) and Pioneer/Onkyo made the decision to stand behind their product and try to fix as many as they feasibly could. That's pretty damn good of them I reckon. Bear in mind these units are 7-8 years old now, which for electronics these days is actually pretty old.


I'm in New Zealand, where heaps have been sold, and we don't get a repair offer either. Hence why I'm trying to fix it myself.


----------



## SuperZ

SuperZ said:


> Received update from FedEx that Panurgy received my unit this morning.
> 
> 
> From Panurgy:
> 
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> 
> Please be advised that your unit has been received into our facility as Repair ID # ******.
> *Model: *VSX-60
> *Serial: *************
> *RMA: ********
> *Condition: *GOOD
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> PanurgyOEM
> Customer Service
> PanurgyOEM | 701 Ford Road | Rockaway, NJ | 07866
> t.973.625.4056 | f.973.625.9489
> http://www.panurgyoem.com





Received tracking information from FedEx that my receiver was picked up from Panurgy today for delivery to me next week.


----------



## lateott

SuperZ said:


> Received tracking information from FedEx that my receiver was picked up from Panurgy today for delivery to me next week.


That was quick!


I just dropped mine off at FedEx, so I expect they will cross on the highway in Kansas or so.


----------



## Focalom

ccoutts said:


> "planned obsolescence"? I don't reckon. Engineers make mistakes. I work in the electronic design industry, and occasionally these things happen... you design a circuit then find out years later the component you chose had a design flaw that noone knew about, including the designer/manufacturer of the component. Things ain't simple these days. In this case Texas Instruments discovered the fault, issued a Product Withdrawal Notification (http://media.digikey.com/PDF/PCNs/Texas Instruments/PCN20121114000_Obs.pdf) and Pioneer/Onkyo made the decision to stand behind their product and try to fix as many as they feasibly could. That's pretty damn good of them I reckon. Bear in mind these units are 7-8 years old now, which for electronics these days is actually pretty old.
> 
> 
> I'm in New Zealand, where heaps have been sold, and we don't get a repair offer either. Hence why I'm trying to fix it myself.


Claiming "planned obsolescence" may have been too harsh of me. But I don't applaud Pioneer/Onkyo for their lack of effort. They knew about the failing chips, and should have repaired all that is having the UE22 problem. I bought mine in 2013, and it was 5 and a half year when it began cutting the sound when switching HDMI inputs/sources.


Anyway, I got a bit inspired by your plan (and randomrat), trying to swap the chips.
I've got the QFP chips too (2 dsp's), but I'm not sure my tools are good enough. But are you sure it's enough to just swap them? "M Code", post 1551, says it's not enough to just swap them, because the chips have custom Pioneer software/firmware on them. https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...ad-pioneer-you-listening-52.html#post57212814


----------



## ccoutts

Focalom said:


> Claiming "planned obsolescence" may have been too harsh of me. But I don't applaud Pioneer/Onkyo for their lack of effort. They knew about the failing chips, and should have repaired all that is having the UE22 problem. I bought mine in 2013, and it was 5 and a half year when it began cutting the sound when switching HDMI inputs/sources.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I got a bit inspired by your plan (and randomrat), trying to swap the chips.
> I've got the QFP chips too (2 dsp's), but I'm not sure my tools are good enough. But are you sure it's enough to just swap them? "M Code", post 1551, says it's not enough to just swap them, because the chips have custom Pioneer software/firmware on them. https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...ad-pioneer-you-listening-52.html#post57212814


 From what I gsther from other posts on this massive thread, you may have to program the FW. The DSP FW is not stored on the DSP chip(s) itself, but on a small flash memory chip nearby. My plan is to replace the DSP IC, then check the FW version. If still ***, then I'll have to go through the process of removing the flash chip, programming using some sort of generic flash programmer device, and solder back on. Hope it doesn't come to that. I think as long as you haven't tried to upgrade the FW while the unit is exhibiting errors, the FW should still be in tact on the flash memory chip.


But I could be completely wrong! Time will tell. My VSX-922 is different to your amp (only 1 DSP, and a different model chip) so it might work differently.


----------



## Gator Bait Bill

I got confirmation today that they will repair my SC65, I should receive the shipping box by Wednesday of next week. Depending on when it gets here, I will likely ship it back to them that same day. @OP I was not offered a discount, Im not certain if that is still available and inadvertently omitted, or if that part of the program no longer exists.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Good news! Keep us updated.

Are you from U.S. or Canada? 

The reason I ask is Canadians can only be approved for repairs whereas Americans are offered 2 options of repair or discount on refurbished inventory.


All the best.


----------



## Gator Bait Bill

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Good news! Keep us updated.
> 
> Are you from U.S. or Canada?
> 
> The reason I ask is Canadians can only be approved for repairs whereas Americans are offered 2 options of repair or discount on refurbished inventory.
> 
> 
> All the best.


I am American, I will keep it updated for sure. I am so thankful for this thread, I would have been out of luck if it had not been for this info!


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:


Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## VooDoo2U

Hi, first of all I want to thank you all for this topic! 
My pioneer vsx 921-k has the same symthomps (except it doesn't show the UE22 message, but has no sound at all and shows *** as dsp version; everything else is fine).
I'm managing to swap the DSP, but I think also that the dsp FW got corrupted (bc I've tried the full update when the DSP was already dead).
So I'm asking you: can anyone help me sending a dump of the FW of the DSP? I've heard that 921 and 1021 share the same...
Please, I want this unit alive and kicking again :/

ps. also I live in europe, and there is no repair program here


----------



## SuperZ

Please state the following:




Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-60

Build date (MFD: month & year): 09/12

Purchase date:  Sometime in 01/13

UE22 Error display date:  05/05/2019

Receiver positioning/placement statement: Receiver in TV stand 9" top clearance 

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Daily usage

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Turned on, no sound, UE22 error. Worked perfectly previous day.


My receiver is currently on it's way back to me after repair through the program.


----------



## Skr25

Finally, Pioneer/onkyo is ready to repair my Pioneer Receiver SC-67 after 9 months.
I have sent my SC-67 to Repair facility today. They sent me a box and return shipping label.
In this 9 month process, I was offered refurbished and discounted new one. They said that they did not have part. But, I did not take any offer and keep following up for parts repair.

I believe they have recently changed the repair service provider to PanurgyOEM who has ability to do component repair instead of replacing whole board. This might have changed the equation. 

All who have been declined repairs on SC-67/Sc-68, there is chance that it can be repaired.

All the best!!

Thanks to Edlguy, SuperZ and other members in this forum to keep our hopes alive.


----------



## Gator Bait Bill

Pioneer receiver model/number: Sc-65
Build date (MFD: month & year):June 2012
Purchase date: November 2012
UE22 Error display date: 5/17/2019
Receiver positioning/placement statement: On open shelf with excellent airflow (nothing above or around it)
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: I would say High, daily usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Had sound, started flashing UE22 still had sound and then nothing
Quick update, Yesterday I received an email about the trade in program. I'm not certain why they did not bring it up before hand. I was "recommended" a SC-LX701 for 960 USD. The email lead me to believe there may be others to choose from but no info given on how to find out. I should receive the shipping box today and will likely ship the receiver out today.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Based on previous posts in this thread the refurbished receiver options have been usually 2 or 3 different models.

However, this only applies to American owners not Canadians. I think a Canadian was accidently offered a discounted refurbished Pioneer model...don't know if it was followed through on or was declined after error was realized. Never heard back on this thread how things went.


----------



## SuperZ

SuperZ said:


> Please state the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-60
> 
> Build date (MFD: month & year): 09/12
> 
> Purchase date:  Sometime in 01/13
> 
> UE22 Error display date:  05/05/2019
> 
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: Receiver in TV stand 9" top clearance
> 
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Daily usage
> 
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Turned on, no sound, UE22 error. Worked perfectly previous day.
> 
> 
> My receiver is currently on it's way back to me after repair through the program.



Recieved today after being on vacation last week. Took a couple of hours to get everything hooked up and get the settings right (Couldn't figure out the washed out looking picture). So far works perfectly as before. Will report back at the end of the week.


----------



## John Piers Cilliers

Hi to everyone here. I live in Johannesburg, South Africa.

I've been following this discussion for about 8 months now and decided to register and see if I have any possible recourse or if someone here can point me in the right direction. I have a Pioneer VSX-921-k and also got the dreaded UE22 Error that started and eventually everything stopped working. The Amp cost me about R8000.00 (ZAR) = $545,00 and anything like buying a DSP Chip or whatever is required, when you convert SA Rand's to US Dollars (Exchange Rate = $1 = R14.38) it becomes ridiculous and not worth the money. I have in the meantime purchased a TX-SR-373 Onkyo AV Receiver (Not the greatest amplifier, but all I could afford, and still putting my faith in a company that now owns Pioneer)

My Pioneer VSX-921-k was a nice piece of equipment and I don't want to see it just gather dust or be thrown away, so any advice as to the way forward (If anything) would be great.

Thanks, Piers.


----------



## Gator Bait Bill

I got my receiver back today. Havent had a chance as of yet to hook it up. The repair slip sen by PanurgyOEM says under repair description No audio replaced HDMI BD CHECKED ALL PORTS AND CHANNELS. part number AWX1199 Part description Main Control ASSY. Is that correct for the UE22 fix? I was expecting a part number as shown in OPS first posts of this thread. Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## SuperZ

********** Bill said:


> I got my receiver back today. Havent had a chance as of yet to hook it up. The repair slip sen by PanurgyOEM says under repair description No audio replaced HDMI BD CHECKED ALL PORTS AND CHANNELS. part number AWX1199 Part description Main Control ASSY. Is that correct for the UE22 fix? I was expecting a part number as shown in OPS first posts of this thread. Thanks in advance for the info.



Mine says generally the same thing with the exception of the P/N. I have a different unit. Seems that they swap out the entire HDMI board that has the defective sound chips on them.


I have had mine hooked up for 10 days or so with daily use. Working perfectly.


I want to thank everyone on this forum. Without it I would have spent a fortune on a new unit.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^


That is correct. They replace the whole HDMI board (Main Control ASSY).

Other terms that have been used are DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board or main digital board.

I'm going to speculate that it is more cost efficient for them to replace the whole HDMI board instead of 1 or 2 chips.

We have to remember that they are probably repairing hundreds of receivers as opposed to random repairs and they figured this is the best way. 

How they are sourcing spare HDMI boards with the correct chips... that is a mystery to me.


----------



## JACook

*List of repairable models?*

Is there a list of Pioneer models that Onkyo will repair, vs offering a discount on new product?

I had contacted them about the DSP failure in my VSX-1121-K, and was told "parts are no longer being made" so they couldn't repair it.
Even with the discounts, I would have been looking at around $600 to get something with equivalent input and preamp out capabilities, so I passed.
I would still like to have this repaired though.



Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1121-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): November 2011
Purchase date: February 22, 2012
UE22 Error display date: No error code but garbled sound, then no sound since around August 2018
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Receiver in ventilated Sanus A/V cabinet
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Daily usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: When first powered on, the receiver works fine, but after a short time, it starts speaking gibberish, and eventually no sound. Amplifier section still plays if I feed signal into the preamp-out jacks.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Welcome to AVS Forum!


What we are suggesting on this thread is that if you want to have your unit repaired you must follow all the steps in post number one exactly line by line.

We have noticed that if you "cold call" Pioneer or Onkyo that you will be disappointed by their response due to the wrong level of customer care/support being contacted.


All the best.


----------



## JACook

Edllguy said:


> ^^^Welcome to AVS Forum!
> 
> 
> What we are suggesting on this thread is that if you want to have your unit repaired you must follow all the steps in post number one exactly line by line.
> 
> We have noticed that if you "cold call" Pioneer or Onkyo that you will be disappointed by their response due to the wrong level of customer care/support being contacted.
> 
> 
> All the best.


Thank you for the response. I've been visiting for several years, but hadn't posted before today.

Actually, I had followed the steps from post #1 . 
Filled out the web contact form, and was contacted by an Onkyo Product Support Rep.
Sent the photos and information they requested, then I got the response saying they couldn't get parts, and offered new product at a discount.
I followed up with an email to OnkyoUSA parts, and again supplied the requested information
I then received an email from the same Onkyo Product Support Rep as before, who again told me they couldn't get parts, and offered new product at a discount.

This exchange occurred late November / early December 2018.
Would there be anything to be gained by trying again?


----------



## Edllguy

JACook said:


> Thank you for the response. I've been visiting for several years, but hadn't posted before today.
> 
> Actually, I had followed the steps from post #1 .
> Filled out the web contact form, and was contacted by an Onkyo Product Support Rep.
> Sent the photos and information they requested, then I got the response saying they couldn't get parts, and offered new product at a discount.
> I followed up with an email to OnkyoUSA parts, and again supplied the requested information
> I then received an email from the same Onkyo Product Support Rep as before, who again told me they couldn't get parts, and offered new product at a discount.
> 
> This exchange occurred late November / early December 2018.
> Would there be anything to be gained by trying again?


I would suggest you try again. Circumstances such as parts availability may have changed over the last six months.


Let us know the outcome.


All the best.


----------



## mulciber

I just wanted to confirm that as of June, 2019, I was offered a trade-in discount on the receivers below. 
SC-LX701 $960.00
VSX-LX504 $599.40

I had the UE22 error show up on my 2013 SC-67.


----------



## MustangJohnson

My VSX-1021k gave me the UE22 code for Father's Day while cuing up Saving Private Ryan. After following the prescribed procedure on this thread I received on June 19 an email from Onkyo/Pioneer that the repair program has ended. I am being offered a trade-in for a VSX-LX104 for $299. My question is this: The biggest feature I use is the ability for the wife to listen to TV output on main speakers in the house, while I listen to another source out on my patio via Zone B. Will the LX104 be able to do this? I understand how Zone B works, but a little unclear on "two zone audio supported". I dont want to order the LX104 then find out it will only play the same source inside the house and out.


----------



## Edllguy

We are now receiving reports that the UE22 repair program has ended. This does not include the reduced price offer of refurbished Pioneer receivers (United States only). 

However, before we come to a definite conclusion I would like this verified from multiple reports/sources on this thread. 

There is a possibility that parts have run out for some specific models but there may be some inventory left for other models. 

I rely on the feedback on this thread to make conclusions about the status of the repair program.


Thanks to everyone for your contributions since the inception of this thread.


----------



## gabberthomson

Edllguy said:


> We are now receiving reports that the UE22 repair program has ended. This does not include the reduced price offer of refurbished Pioneer receivers (United States only).
> 
> However, before we come to a definite conclusion I would like this verified from multiple reports/sources on this thread.
> 
> There is a possibility that parts have run out for some specific models but there may be some inventory left for other models.
> 
> I rely on the feedback on this thread to make conclusions about the status of the repair program.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your contributions since the inception of this thread.


Hi, here in Italy a guy is selling a used unit sc-lx75 without the eu22 error. He says that he bought it in 2013. How can I know ehen it as actually manufactured? If I understood correctly there should be no issue if manufactured second hald of 2013. 

Thanks
Best regards
Tommaso


----------



## Edllguy

gabberthomson said:


> Hi, here in Italy a guy is selling a used unit sc-lx75 without the eu22 error. He says that he bought it in 2013. How can I know ehen it as actually manufactured? If I understood correctly there should be no issue if manufactured second hald of 2013.
> 
> Thanks
> Best regards
> Tommaso


Hello Tommaso, welcome to AVSForum!

There is a sticker on the back of the receiver that states "MFD: month & year" 

Based on the information that I have gathered...if your receiver states a manufacturing date of March 2013 it will most likely have the defective DSP chips, however, if it is April 2013 or later it should be good. 

April 2013 was Pioneers second production run where they implemented Texas Instruments (TI) notification of changing to the "D" version of the TI DSP chips.


All the best.


Edit: And just a reminder that all Pioneer receivers manufactured in 2011 and 2012 globally were manufactured with the defective TI DSP chips.


----------



## gabberthomson

I guess nothiing to do then... see image attached.
Thanks for your clarifications.





Edllguy said:


> Hello Tommaso, welcome to AVSForum!
> 
> There is a sticker on the back of the receiver that states "MFD: month & year"
> 
> Based on the information that I have gathered...if your receiver states a manufacturing date of March 2013 it will most likely have the defective DSP chips, however, if it is April 2013 or later it should be good.
> 
> April 2013 was Pioneers second production run where they implemented Texas Instruments (TI) notification of changing to the "D" version of the TI DSP chips.
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Edit: And just a reminder that all Pioneer receivers manufactured in 2011 and 2012 globally were manufactured with the defective TI DSP chips.


----------



## Glynn Brewer

Glad this tread was started as it makes me feel like I'm not the only one affected. My SC-57 began showing this error recently, and for a while I could reset the stereo and get it to work - but no more. I am hoping that pioneer will stand behind their product even out of warranty since I am been purchasing Pioneer since 1983 (my first real receiver) and several since then. The SC57 was the best they offered that year, and I figured it would last at least 10 years, so I spent the extra money. Anyway...

Just sent the email off as described above. 

My stereo is an SC-57 
Built September 2011 
Purchased December 18, 2011
UE22 Started Dec 2018
The stereo lives in an open table underneath the TV in a dark area of our media room
The stereo has seen medium usage since purchased (mainly used for TV and Movie sound and low volume.)
The problem is unpredictable - the stereo would work for a week or 2 at a time, then stop. Removing power and then restarting would always correct the problem until now.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Welcome to AVSForum Glynn! Sorry to hear about your UE22 error occurrence. 

Like you said, there are many other affected owners, most likely hundreds or thousands.

Please let us know the outcome of your claim submission. What were trying to determine is, are there still parts available for certain models even though it is being reported that "the repair program has ended" by some accounts. 

It has been reported before that the UE22 Error repair program has ended, only to hear a while later that someone was approved for a 1 time repair.


All the best.


----------



## Focalom

ccoutts said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm wondering that with mine too... go to all of the effort to swap chips, and find something else is stuffed. Still, worth a try with a $1000 amp.


Hi, any news regarding your atempts swapping the chip? 


I'll guess this case would be interesting for more people now that Onkyo/Pioneer is shutting down the repair-program.


----------



## BowtieJunkie

I posted to this thread on 5/21/19. Since then my SC-1222-k receiver has been repaired under the program and returned to me (on 6/18/19). I hooked it back up yesterday, and everything is working as it should.

The repair description stated: "No audio. Replaced HDMI board and checked all ports and channels." The lone replacement part is shown as #AWX1200 (Digital Main ASSY). PanurgyOEM did a thorough cleaning of all the components as inside the case is perfectly clean.

Initially, Technical Support at Onkyo/Pioneer offered a trade-in for SC-LX701 in amount of $960. I inquired as to whether PanurgyOEM was still performing repairs. Their response was that the repair program had ended several months ago; however, they noted a board was available and offered me the repair option, which I took. I submitted a support request via Onkyo website on 4/22/19 and had the repaired received back in my hands on 6/18/19. Without this thread, I never would have known there was a repair program for this issue. For that, I say thank you to Edllguy and others who worked to bring this issue to the attention of the AVSforum members, and kept working with Onkyo/Pioneer.

I have not provided the below for the thread, but will do so now.

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-1222-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): 
Purchase date: 6/30/13
UE22 Error display date: Week of 4/15/19
Receiver positioning/placement statement: media cabinet; 3 inches of space at each side and top, open at rear and front. 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High Usage. Basically, 14 to 16 hours daily since purchase. 
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: UE22 code began flashing. Sound quality diminished, with noticeable crackling/noise from speakers. When receiver was turned off then on again, sound would cut out multiple times over 15 minutes, before finally stabilizing.


----------



## ccoutts

Focalom said:


> Hi, any news regarding your atempts swapping the chip?
> 
> 
> I'll guess this case would be interesting for more people now that Onkyo/Pioneer is shutting down the repair-program.



Bit of a drama getting the chip I'm afraid... Aliexpress sent it but it never arrived. I'm in the process of getting them to accept liability and refund. I'll post an update though, whenever I get the chip.


----------



## JACook

Edllguy said:


> We are now receiving reports that the UE22 repair program has ended. This does not include the reduced price offer of refurbished Pioneer receivers (United States only).


Just received word this morning that I will be receiving a box to send my VSX-1121 to Panurgy, So maybe they are not completely done yet,.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## JACook

Edllguy said:


> I would suggest you try again. Circumstances such as parts availability may have changed over the last six months.
> 
> 
> Let us know the outcome.
> 
> 
> All the best.


So I sent the web form, and received the expected trade-in offer from Onkyo Product Support.
Followed that up with an email to Onkyo parts
This morning I received a very welcome reply saying that they are sending a box for the trip to Panurgy.
Perhaps I got in just in the nick of time...

I cannot thank you enough for your help, and for your tireless work on this forum.
And kudos to Onkyo for being willing to make good on a problem that has affected so many. I will not forget.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^It is clearly evident from this thread that Gibson/Onkyo stands behind their products.




Edit: Even if it is only in North America. Social media on this side of the world can make or break a company.


----------



## Darnokg

My SC-57 finally crapped out and I contacted Pioneer/Onkyo via support email. Here's what I got back:


"Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. Please respond to this email and include the following information and items:

Model#- 
Serial#- 
Full Name-
Complete Shipping Address-
Phone #- 
A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.

We can offer you a trade in option; these are the models I would suggest for you:

SC-LX901- $1499.40
VSXLX504-$599.40

Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us. Please note that these prices include standard shipping but depending on your state, you may be charged sales tax
Regards"


I replied asking whether the units they offer are new/refurb since it wasn't stated in the email. My guess would be new but I'd rather be sure. Either - or, it's kinda weird that the VSX-LX504 is discounted by 33% and the SC-LX901 by much much less in comparison ( when looking at Amazon prices: $899 and $1750 respectively- and yes according to Pioneer.com Amazon is an authorized dealer). Add to that the VSX is a brand new unit that came out in late March this year it's really hard to find a decent review. 
I wouldn't mind going with the cheaper unit which obviously would save me a ton of $$ but the power output is roughly half of the SC-57 ( I'm driving two 300watt 8ohm CVs) and I'm not sure how the VSX would hold up even when BI-amped. 
Could you guys provide some input which to go for.....it would be greatly appreciated. I haven't really kept up to date whats new and such.


Thanks


----------



## zpeedster_m

* Pioneer SC-1522 K
* Build date: April 2012
* Purchased 4/14/2013
* UE22 Error display date June 14, 2019
* Receiver placed bottom open self rack
* Pioneer receiver high in set up
* UE22 error came on abour two weeks ago sporadically and last week rebooting worked but last week UE22 code remained with no sound.

Thanks for all the hard work in this thread. I thought the bad boards/chips was an Onkyo problem, unfortunately it affected Pioneer as well. After googling the error code I was lucky to find this thread. I followed the procedure yesterday after getting pics from receipt, back of unit & UE22 error code. I started with step one & was surprised that they emailed me back in 2 hours but unfortunately said, " We do have a trade in program that you can take advantage of, please note that price includes standard shipping (taxes may need to be added depending on the state you live in). 
The unit I would suggest is: SC-LX901 for $1499.40.

I then emailed parts dept and luckily they said, " Onkyo decided after locating the part to service this unit for a one time only, fixing this specific issue UE22. I was told to notify you upfront that if the service center finds unrelated issues in the receiver you be changed for that. 

If you are interested in fixing this unit please fill out the shipping information as outlined in red in this email."

So hopefully I get the shipping box to send my unit out for repair.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Great! Please keep us updated.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Quick reminder everyone...that if your Pioneer unit displays UE22 DO NOT attempt to update the firmware!

If you do it will cause more harm and complicate the repair process.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## zpeedster_m

Crazy fast service, I accepted repair offer Tues, couples hours later got shipping box confirmation & Fedex tracking #. Expected delivery is today so I have never experienced such a fast turnaround before.



Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Great! Please keep us updated.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Awesome! Let us know when you receive back your repaired receiver and it's all hooked up.


Feedback from other affected users who have had their receiver repaired is most welcome on this thread.


Thanks


----------



## zpeedster_m

Wow Fedex guy actually dropped off on my floor usually they just leave deliveries on the floor lobby. Box came noon & I didn't want wait for a fedex pickup so I droppedt off @ Fedex. Hopefully Pioneer doesn't get destroyed in transit since delivery services are pretty harsh with heavy packages & mine is @Least 40lbs. And if it does get damaged I hope I get a new atmos receiver...haha


----------



## zzattack

@randomrat: feel free to contact me for help with getting your HDMI output working again. It's not the hardest feature to diagnose if you have the service manual!


----------



## zpeedster_m

Update, incredibly fast return this past Tues, 7/9 considering PanurgyOEM receiving the unit Friday 7/5. I reconnected the Pioneer & everything seems to work except the surround back right channel. Unfortunate but not a deal breaker since those channels aren't used much. For a 6 year old receiver with a free repair detect I am completely satisfied. Thanks all who guided me to thru this painless process. If anyone knows a fix for my rear surround channel that would be nice and if anyone knows where to get a replacement remote for a Pioneer SC-1422 C receiver since my original one has non-responsive buttons which makes it hard to use and my Logitech universal remotes are ok but as anyone knows there's alot of buttons on these remotes.


----------



## JACook

*Success!*



JACook said:


> Just received word this morning that I will be receiving a box to send my VSX-1121 to Panurgy, So maybe they are not completely done yet,.
> Many thanks for your help.


FedEx delivered the brown box back to me today, with a packing slip what says:
"NO AUDIO, REPLACED HDMI BOARD CHECKED ALL PORTS AND CHANNELS"

Being the curious sort, I opened it up and snapped a photo.
Many thanks to Onkyo, and especially to Edllguy and the crew at AVS Forum!


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Nice picture. 

I've included it in post number two at the beginning of this thread.

Thanks


----------



## cberglof

My receiver is an SC-68. Do I need to go to pioneer website in Step 1 of the 4 steps listed on page 1? Or do I still go to onkyousa? I have the UE22 Error. No sound. Is there a different parts email for Pioneer?


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Go to Onkyousa website. 

Follow steps exactly as outlined in post number one.

Let us know the outcome.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## calavs

*UE Error Onkyo/Pioneer Repair/Replacement Program*

About 3:00 am this morning, I followed *Step 2* in the *1st post* of this thread in order to attempt to get my receiver repaired for the UE22 error code. I was unsure it would work since I have a Pioneer receiver and I was on the Onkyo support website. 

I woke up this morning and received this email...

Hello

Your unit has been scheduled for a one-time free service repair for the UE22 error message.

Your work order number is R*****. A box and label will be sent to you, please allow 5-7 business days for delivery. We will service the unit for the loss of audio(UE22) issue only, and then send it back to you. It will come with a 90 day warranty 

Your unit will be going:


Panurgy OEM
701 Ford Road
Rockaway, NJ 07866
973-625-4056

The program is obviously still being offered. In fact, when you click on the Onkyousa support page, there is a dedicated link for repairs for Onkyo receivers that have lost Audio and Networking capabilities; I wasn't able to proceed because my Pioneer S/N did not match the character format of Onkyo receivers. I then proceeded to Step 2 in the 1st post and emailed the Parts Department. I wasn't even offered to purchase a discounted replacement receiver. This comes with a VERY limited 90 day warranty. Hopefully the parts being used to repair these units aren't defective.

I wouldn't even know about this program if it wasn't for this website. Thanks for all of the info AVS members!!


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Great. Since it appears the UE22 repair program is still intact I would encourage affected owners to continue to submit repair claims. 

I can only speculate that owners who have submitted claims may have contacted the wrong level of support either accidently or have not followed the directions in post number one, step 1 step 2 step 3 etc...

The good news is people are still getting their receivers repaired through the repair program.


And just a reminder that I rely on reports posted in this thread to assess the status of the repair program. That's why I always state that before I come to any conclusion here...I need reports from multiple sources.


----------



## Jon S

Hmmm... I wonder how much longer my Pioneer SC-67 is going to last... It still is working fine after all these years... I did put heat sinks on all the DSP chips on the HDMI board when i bought it...


----------



## Edllguy

calavs said:


> About 3:00 am this morning, I followed *Step 2* in the *1st post* of this thread in order to attempt to get my receiver repaired for the UE22 error code. I was unsure it would work since I have a Pioneer receiver and I was on the Onkyo support website.
> 
> I woke up this morning and received this email...
> 
> Hello
> 
> Your unit has been scheduled for a one-time free service repair for the UE22 error message.
> 
> Your work order number is R*****. A box and label will be sent to you, please allow 5-7 business days for delivery. We will service the unit for the loss of audio(UE22) issue only, and then send it back to you. It will come with a 90 day warranty
> 
> Your unit will be going:
> 
> 
> Panurgy OEM
> 701 Ford Road
> Rockaway, NJ 07866
> 973-625-4056
> 
> The program is obviously still being offered. In fact, when you click on the Onkyousa support page, there is a dedicated link for repairs for Onkyo receivers that have lost Audio and Networking capabilities; I wasn't able to proceed because my Pioneer S/N did not match the character format of Onkyo receivers. I then proceeded to Step 2 in the 1st post and emailed the Parts Department. I wasn't even offered to purchase a discounted replacement receiver. This comes with a VERY limited 90 day warranty. Hopefully the parts being used to repair these units aren't defective.
> 
> I wouldn't even know about this program if it wasn't for this website. Thanks for all of the info AVS members!!


Please let us know the outcome when you receive back your receiver and it's all hooked up.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Another friendly reminder that if your Pioneer receiver displays the "UE22" message...


*DO NOT UPDATE THE FIRMWARE*...


Doing so can corrupt the DSP firmware and cause additional problems when you send in your receiver for repair.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## calavs

*Update*

That's to bad. I updated my firmware 1st. The firmware update is the error code resolution in the owner's manual. Go figure.




Edllguy said:


> Another friendly reminder that if your Pioneer receiver displays the "UE22" message...
> 
> 
> *DO NOT UPDATE THE FIRMWARE*...
> 
> 
> Doing so can corrupt the DSP firmware and cause additional problems when you send in your receiver for repair.


----------



## Marski69

zzattack said:


> Both will work but the 'B' version will fail again in some years. Chips ending in 4, 400 or 456 are all compatible.


Hello zzattack,


You still fixing UE22 error with Chip switch?
I'm also from the Netherlands


I hope u can help me


----------



## zzattack

Yes I am, still have a bit of everything in stock


----------



## Marski69

zzattack said:


> Yes I am, still have a bit of everything in stock


Thank GOD you live!
Can i contact u without PM?
Or u contact me?
I assume that ur from the Netherlands?


----------



## Marski69

Marski69 said:


> Thank GOD you live!
> Can i contact u without PM?
> Or u contact me?
> I assume that ur from the Netherlands?


I didn't see the Skype.
Try to Skype texst u after pickup my toddler.


----------



## [email protected]

My May 2012 VSX-51 started displaying the UE22 error 2 days ago (audio still okay, though I did notice several brief audio and video "stutter" while streaming a Netflix show the night before -- but not sure that is related).

I followed step 1 in Post 1 (Contact Onkyo Support) and received a reply 15 minutes later, stating that my model was elligible for a discounted replacement. (SO YES EVIDENTLY THE REPLACEMENT PROGRAM IS STILL ACTIVE)

====Quote====

Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. Please respond to this email and include the following information and items:

Model#- 
Serial#- 
Full Name-
Complete Shipping Address-
Phone #- 

A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.

We can offer you a trade in option; these are the models I would suggest for you:

VSX-LX104  -  $299.40

https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/VSX-LX104 

VSX-LX304  -  $479.40

https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/VSX-LX304 

Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us. Please note that these prices include standard shipping but depending on your state, you may be charged sales tax

===End quote===

I responded right away, choosing the LX104 (which I considered a nice upgrade to the VSX-51).

I received the form, printed, signed, attached serial# tag, and mailed it in (scanned and emailed was not accepted). 

I await the call for my cc# next week, and following that, my replacement unit. Stay tuned!

In my case, I consider $300 for a substantial upgrade to a 2019 unit retailing for $500 for my 2012/$400 unit that worked fine for 7 1/2 years a good deal and a reasonable resolution by Onkyo/Pioneer.

Many thanks to thread moderator for clear and updated resolution instructions and to all posters for sharing your experience.


----------



## [email protected]

Updating my above post with requested info.

======
Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-51
Build date (MFD: month & year): April 2011
Purchase date: May 2012
UE22 Error display date: 8/8/19

Receiver positioning/placement statement: Sliding shelf in an enclosed cabinet with plenty of side, rear, and top room for air circulation and no other components sharing the area.

Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Med/High usage -- 6-8 hours a day for 4 years; last 3 1/2 years used only 5 months a year (Winter in Florida)

Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Started flashing UE22 2 days ago but so far no sign of affecting the audio.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Marski69 said:


> I didn't see the Skype.
> Try to Skype texst u after pickup my toddler.


Hello from Romania. I have a defective Pioneer SC LX86. Now it displays no UE22 error message and outputs no sound anymore. I've replaced the two DSP IC's with de "D" generation ones without any improvement. Can somebody help me? I can send the HDMI board for testing and repairing if someone is interested. I am new on this forum and cannot send PM's so please contact me if you want to help me. Thank you.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

zzattack, can you help me? Anyone can? If yes I am expecting PM's from you. Thank you.


----------



## ccoutts

Gabi Udrea said:


> Hello from Romania. I have a defective Pioneer SC LX86. Now it displays no UE22 error message and outputs no sound anymore. I've replaced the two DSP IC's with de "D" generation ones without any improvement. Can somebody help me? I can send the HDMI board for testing and repairing if someone is interested. I am new on this forum and cannot send PM's so please contact me if you want to help me. Thank you.



I am attempting the same fix Gabi Udrea, on my VSX-922. IC still in transit. I'm curious, did you re-program the firmware?


----------



## Gabi Udrea

ccoutts said:


> I am attempting the same fix Gabi Udrea, on my VSX-922. IC still in transit. I'm curious, did you re-program the firmware?


I've updated the firmware when it was still working. My current software version is 1-214-084-513-164, I think that is the latest version. I can hear no sound (from digital or analog sources) from my speakers, also no speaker matrix is shown on the unit display.


----------



## Edllguy

Gabi Udrea said:


> I've updated the firmware when it was still working. My current software version is 1-214-084-513-164, I think that is the latest version. I can hear no sound (from digital or analog sources) from my speakers, also no speaker matrix is shown on the unit display.



Did you do the firmware update after your unit already displayed UE22 previously (with the previous chips)?

If so that could be the issue. You would need the DSP firmware reprogrammed if I'm correct based on previous posts on this thread.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Edllguy said:


> Did you do the firmware update after your unit already displayed UE22 previously (with the previous chips)?
> 
> If so that could be the issue. You would need the DSP firmware reprogrammed if I'm correct based on previous posts on this thread.



Yes, I've upgraded the firmware with the previous chips. At that time the UE22 error was dissapearing after a while when the unit was in use. The time that the unit needed to pass over this error increased day by day from 5 minutes to over an hour. Then, the error disapeared but there was no sound anymore. Then I've replaced the 2 DTS chips with "D" generation ones but nothing has changed. Today I've found a service manual with a logical diagnostic scheme that says that for my case (no sound to the speakers, headphones and pre-outs with analog or digital signal) the problem is on the audio board.


----------



## mcpell

Program still seems to be going. I contacted Onkyo/Pioneer via phone first as the information in step 1 didn't seem to work - not sure if the pioneer website changed, but I couldn't follow the instructions to get to the form. I did find a form on the onkyo site, but it wanted a serial number in a format that I didn't have. Regardless, in my phone call I spoke to a woman who indicated that the repair option was no longer going on and that I could purchase one of the following at a discount:

VSX-534 - $167.40
Vsx-834 - $227.40
VSX-934 - $287.40

SCLX-701 - $960 
SCLX-901- $1499.40

VSXLX104 - $299.40
VSXLX304 - $479.40
VSXLX504 - $599.40 

She said all I needed to do was send my contact info, UE22 code picture and serial number picture to [email protected]

I did that and got a phone call from a Mike Mangerpan the next day indicating that a REPAIR OPTION WAS STILL AVAILABLE. He informed me that due to stock issues, however, the only model I could purchase, if I wanted to go that route, was the SCLX-701. Fortunately, that was the direct replacement for my current SC-65 so that was good...

So, I mulled it over for a day, and decided to go the route of the new receiver. I can put this one in another room for different purposes and not need the HDMI. So, I got back to them, they sent me a form that I needed to attach my peeled off serial number to. They called me a couple of days later (having received my mailed form) to get my credit card number, processed my payment and my receiver should be showing up tomorrow according to Fedex tracking.

Pretty smooth process overall.

Location: USA
Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-65
Build date (MFD: month & year): April 2012
Purchase date: Some time in 2012...?
UE22 Error display date: June - off and on, more permanently last month when I started looking into this forum for solution.
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Shelf of table - 2 inches of space above unit and free air all around front back and sides.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium-High - used nearly every day for at least 4 hours
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: Showed up one day - had a loud "pop" when I turned the unit on. Since then it has been intermittent no sound and crackle for a few seconds until it "settles in" and then the sound seems to work OK. Not a good long-term option though...


----------



## [email protected]

*UE22 Response*

Hi there, I followed Step 1 & 2 of your instructions and got the following response:

Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. Please respond to this email and include the following information and items:
We can offer you a trade in option; these are the models I would suggest for you:
VSXLX104-$479.99
VSX834-$299.99 
Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us. Please note that these prices include standard shipping but depending on your state, you may be charged sales tax
Regards 
Bryan Tecchio
Senior Technical Specialist
Team LeadOnkyo USA Corp.
Pioneer Home Entertainment USA
Esoteric
18 Park Way
Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458

After reading the comments on your forum it seems like some people are receiving a free of cost, one-time repair, however, I have been asked to pay for the trade in.
Is there a way to get my system repaired free of cost or does it have to meet certain criteria to qualify for the free repair? 

Best.

Bailey I.
Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Edllguy

Post deleted 

Reason: OnkyoUSA's technical support has shared new information on this thread. 

Canadians do have access to the reduced price trade in option. However, it is dependant on inventory availability.


----------



## sailairman

I recently went through this and as others shared I was able to contact customer support and within a few days after providing my model info received a box with a return label and all the necessary packing material. Within six days FedEx was delivering my repaired unit. So seamless, easy and fast. Way to go Pioneer!!


----------



## Adebruin

Hi, I have a vsx-2021 with no sound but I am not sure if this because of the dsp chip. I don't have the eu22 error but there is no sound in any path.
Does anyone know if the analog path should still work? So if I feed it analog input CD and put the Amp in pure direct mode should I hear sound?

I also noticed that the digital out optical connector is off. In a working Amp you can always see the red light

If I readout the firmware it says
1-191086***069


----------



## floodville

*Repair program no longer offered?*

Just received this, which blows, as I don't have $300 spare & the reviews of this model are not great.....



HI ROBERT,

Sorry the repair program has ended.

We do have a trade in program that you can take advantage of, please note that price includes free standard shipping (taxes may need to be added depending on the state you live in). 
The unit I would suggest is: 
*VSX-LX104*
$299.40​ 

If you are interested in the trade in I will need the following information: 
Complete shipping address (please fill out any missing information below) and a picture of your serial number. 

Model # 
Serial # 
First Name 
Last Name 
Address 
City 
State 
Country 
Zip Code 
Phone # 
Email Address 

Once I have this information I will enter you into the program and send you a form to complete (you need to sign it and attach the serial number sticker from your current receiver), mail that form back to us by USPS. Once we get the form back I will call you and take your credit card information, your order will be processed and 4-10 business days later (depending on the shipping company) you should get the new receiver. Dispose of the old receiver according to your local recycling regulations. 

Thank you for contacting Onkyo, Integra, Pioneer and Teac, USA Product Support, if you need further assistance feel free to call us at:
*Onkyo* Product Support: 800-229-1687 or *Integra* Product Support: 800-225-1946 or *Pioneer* Product Support: 800-679-5350

Gabe
Product Support Department
Onkyo USA Corporation












Onkyo, Integra, pioneer, Esoteric,Teac

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE
This e-mail message and any attachments from Onkyo USA Corporation is intended only for the individual or entity to which it is addressed. This e-mail may contain information that is privileged, confidential and exempt from disclosure under applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination, distribution or copying of this communication is strictly prohibited. If you received this e-mail by accident, please notify the sender immediately and destroy this e-mail and all copies of it.


*Sent:* Tuesday, August 27, 2019 11:10 AM
*To:* ONKYOUSA, Onkyo Admin
*Subject:* UE22 error


Good morning,

Finally got the dreaded UE22 error on my VSX-60, I am being told to contact you with regard to repair/trade in, currently prefer repair option as I do not have $500 spare, please advise

Thanks


----------



## OnkyoUSATechSupport

Hello all

As a member of OnkyoUSA's technical support I would like to clear up some misconceptions regarding the UE22 program:

1) This program only affects certain models made between 2011-2012

2) While originally we were offering a repair option, for many of the models affected we either have very limited stock on the parts or no longer have the part available to repair the receivers. This is why we are now offering a reduced price trade in option (there IS a cost associated with the trade in).

3) Canada also has a trade in option, provided we have stock in Canada to offer the trade in 

-MM


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Thank you OnkyoUSATeckSupport for taking the time to respond on this thread about the UE22 issue and program. 

The purpose of this thread from the beginning was to educate and help UE22 affected owners.

We needed clarification on the cause of UE22 and the status of the repair program because the information from the reports on this thread was not clear and consistent enough to understand where Onkyo stands with UE22. 

There was also no formal announcement and process by Onkyo about the UE22 issue and the repair/trade in options. That is why this thread was created as a guide to educate affected owners and share with them the options available for repair or trade in at cost.

We are very grateful for help given to UE22 affected owners to date and thankful for Onkyo's ethical business decision to reach out to owners after their warranties have expired.

Any more information on the UE22 issue, the program in general and who is affected would be greatly appreciated.

*Edit: I would like to state again as I have in the past that I rely on reports and feedback on this thread to accurately and as best as I can assess the status of the UE22 program.*


Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Edllguy

Please note that I have updated post number one to reflect new information received from OnkyoUSA's technical support team.

Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability. 

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## tylerh

Edllguy said:


> Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?
> 
> 
> To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability.
> 
> This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> __________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> 
> Forum members posting criteria:
> 
> Please state the following:
> Pioneer receiver model/number:
> Build date (MFD: month & year):
> Purchase date:
> UE22 Error display date:
> Receiver positioning/placement statement:
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


Got the(flashing) UE22 error on August 30th.Nothing has failed(yet) but I decided to research a bit and not surprisingly found this thread.
So VSX-1121
Built Sept 2011
Bought Feb 2012
Sits on top of rack in the open air
medium to high use

Followed step 1 and emailed support at 11am
Got a reply at 1:45 pm Pretty good!
Was only offered trade not repair but I can live with that even though I don't need atmos or 4k right now.
They only wanted pic of serial number-nothing else.
Will update with summary of hopefully happy ending.


----------



## Edllguy

For those owners that have had their UE22 affected receiver repaired could you please post a short note that all is well and that you are enjoying your receiver?


Thanks


----------



## tomtastic

Mine's still going, no issues. VSX 53. Use it in living room. Gets lots of use. I was among the first to get the repair done because of this awesome thread (as well as my brother-in-law I think the 1121 model). They didn't have a replacement with pre outs so I had to go with repair. At some point I will upgrade to a 4K screen in LR and will need a 4K receiver but we haven't had a need for it yet.


----------



## kflog

*UE22 error on Pioneer vsx-1021*

I had the error UE22 on my Pioneer vsx-1021 back in August 2019. I went onto the Onkyo/Pioneer web site & filled out the web form & sent it to them. I waited a couple days with no response. I then called them to see if they received my request. The operator said she could not find it. She instructed me to take a picture of the UE22 error message & also the serial # with date of manufacture. I then sent an e-mail to OnkyoUSA parts with my information along with pictures of the error message, serial # & I also sent a copy of the original receipt which was not requested.
I received an e-mail the next day with a RA# explaining that a box will be sent to me to have it serviced. E-mail stated service for ONLY UE22 error. The next day I recieved the empty box with packing material. I sent it to Panurgy OEM 71 Ford Rd Rockway NJ 07866 973-625-4056 for service. I waited about 9 or 10 days with no response so I gave them a call to have them search the status of my RA#. The customer service person put me on hold for a couple of minutes. She came back & stated they could not fix the problem so the sent the vsx-1021 to OnkypUSA 18 Park Way Upper Saddle River NJ 07458 & she gave me there phone # 201-785-2600 & a case #. I called Onkyo & was transfered to the parts dept. The agent took my case # & put me on hold. After a couple of minutes came back explaining that they can't find my unit to be repaired. He stated that he would investigate the matter & e-mail me the findings by the end of the day. 
I received an email latter that day stating that they will be replacing my vsx-1021 with a vsx-1131 at NO Charge! The next day they sent me an email with the order # & shipping tracking #. I day later it was delivered to me again with NO Charge to me! It was packed in an original xsx-1131 box with all remotes paper work etc. I hooked it up & it sounds FANTASTIC!!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH ONKYO/PIONNEER FORPROVIDING SUCH GREAT SERVICE ON AN OUT OF WARRANTY RECIEVER!!!!


----------



## zpeedster_m

Sporadic error code around 6/19, then Pioneer SC-1422 K receiver outputted no sound end of June. Sent in for repair early July & rec'd days later. Receiver works fine except for 1 rear surround channel not outputting sound. All wells since I plan to upgrade to Atmos receiver when I see one on sale. Ice amps in this unit are good receiver is never hot only warm.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Thanks for the report!


----------



## Rdoster04

I had requested service on my VSX1021 for the ue22 error, and was originally told that my only option was to buy another unit at a discounted price. I didn't think that was acceptable, so i asked for my unit to be repaired or replaced for the same unit. 

The service rep told me i could indeed get it repaired now. The repair will take 2-3 weeks. Hopefully all works out.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Welcome to AVSForum!

Great. Keep us updated.


----------



## SmellyPelly

Hi guys, I got the horrible UE22 error code a couple of days ago and normally turning it off then on was a quick fix, however, yesterday morning it completely died on me.

I have emailed Onkyo UK and they have asked me to contact a local repair centre for assessment.

Is this something I should be complying with or am I being fobbed off here?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^I would suggest you contact forum member "zzattack" post number 1682 in this thread. He repairs the faulty chips involved. However, parts are limited and I don't know if he has any left...

Let us know the outcome.


All the best.


----------



## fold3m

I started experiencing this in aug 2019 on a pioneer vsx1021


I am able to reproduce the issue and make it not error. This appears to be an issue of what component is turned on first.



I have an LG OLED65B7p connected via HDMI to a Direct TV Receiver.


Pioneer VSX 1021 is output HDMI connects to the CLEC HDMI port 2. Receiver receives audio via optic cable from the TV.


If the Tv is turned on first the receiver errors out. UE22 occurs. I power off the pioneer, tv, power on sat-tv and tv and lastly the receiver and the error does not occur.


----------



## SmellyPelly

First of all I sent an email to Onkyo uk stating my error code and how to proceed. They sent me a list of service centres to contact, I did, but the service centre said that because of the error and the known defection of the chipsets that I would need to take it up with Onkyo.

I told Onkyo this and this is what they replied with...

This is not the case I am afraid, the service centre is incorrect. There is no such program here in Europe for Pioneer models and any repair that is needed will have to be carried out at a service centre at your own cost I am afraid. 
You may have been misled by a program in the US for a similar issue, but due to the fact that US models are differently designed and that Pioneer US is run by a different company, the decisions made by management are not the same in the two companies and here in Europe the issue is to be resolved at a service centre.
Best Regards

Stuart

Where the hell do I go from here?? Do I even have a legal leg to stand on? I bought the receiver about 7 years ago on finance and finished paying for it around 2 years ago if that makes any difference.


----------



## Worf

The program is for North America (US/Canada) only.

As you're currently in the EU, you are covered under the EU consumer protection laws, which may demand a certain warranty length beyond what the manufacturer gives you (usually for expected lifetime), so you could have a "free" extended warranty. (It's not free - it was built into the price which is why stuff costs more in the EU).

Naturally manufacturers will never tell you this, hoping for ignorance, so you need to check your country's laws. It could very well be under warranty still so you need to assert your rights if this is the case. And if not, you may be able to get redress from the retailer. 

And don't be put down by any time limits, sometimes you might be covered because it's a known fault with a known defective part.

Also check your credit card, they may offer additional warranty as well. Though since you financed it you might not be covered unless you paid via credit card.

I suggest doing some research, and check both UK laws and EU laws (but hurry because Oct 31 is coming fast)


----------



## SmellyPelly

^ Thanks for the reply. I’ll be sure to check where I stand on EU consumer law. Off the top of my head I think warranty is 6 years so I could be out of luck with that but I’m still sticking to my guns about the defective hardware and that Onkyo/Pioneer have acknowledged this manufacturing defect by giving out repairs/replacements. 

It bugs me that I’m being told that it’s ok for USA customers to get repairs/replacements but not UK owners. That kind of customer service, or lack of, really stinks.

Does anyone know if these receivers (vsx-1122k) are manufactured differently in USA as they are in UK? As far as I’m aware they’re all made in China?

I sent another email yesterday 12/09 and it was quite blunt and to the point, respectfully worded but blunt nonetheless, that I would not be taking a simple handwaving as an answer. We shall see what occurs.


----------



## Rdoster04

Update for my service request. Pioneer sent has completed the repair, and i now have my working unit back. 4 days after i shipped it out!

Please demand that they fix these units on their dime, and not charge us for replacement units.


----------



## Worf

It's likely because the North American models didn't come with as much warranty - you got 6 years, it probably was 3 years tops in the US. And once that's over, it's over, unless you bought extended warranty. EU models have longer warranties by law and may have longer rights depending on circumstance. 

It's also not clear sailing in the US as parts are limited, some people have had to deal with a limited trade in as their unit could not be repaired. I think in the EU they are forced to cash you out in that case as it couldn't be fixed so you could buy another on your own terms.


----------



## PandzaMan

SmellyPelly said:


> ^ Thanks for the reply. I’ll be sure to check where I stand on EU consumer law. Off the top of my head I think warranty is 6 years so I could be out of luck with that but I’m still sticking to my guns about the defective hardware and that Onkyo/Pioneer have acknowledged this manufacturing defect by giving out repairs/replacements.
> 
> It bugs me that I’m being told that it’s ok for USA customers to get repairs/replacements but not UK owners. That kind of customer service, or lack of, really stinks.
> 
> Does anyone know if these receivers (vsx-1122k) are manufactured differently in USA as they are in UK? As far as I’m aware they’re all made in China?
> 
> I sent another email yesterday 12/09 and it was quite blunt and to the point, respectfully worded but blunt nonetheless, that I would not be taking a simple handwaving as an answer. We shall see what occurs.


Hi SP,

without going over old ground and repeating you, i'm in exactly the same position. I purchased a VSX-921 on 20/02/2012 from Richer Sounds. I would say that the HDMI switching has always been a bit flakey not not enough to warrant concern. However about 8 weeks ago I got the dreaded UE22 error. I initially googled the error to find various temporary fixes (reset/ firmware/ heating up the chip on the board etc.). I reset the receiver and all was well for a couple of days but then the error came back. Thought nothing more of it as it didn't seem to effect anything... then a couple of weeks back it started to drop the sound and it has been getting worse since. From turning it on there is no sound, if I then play something through the receiver it will eventually (after about 5 minutes) kick itself into action. After a bit more research I too have found this forum.

I have since contacted Pioneer Europe who have basically told me to slide on claiming that Pioneer USA is a different branch and the units are made differently *Bull5hit*. I have since phoned consumer advice who confirmed my worst fears that Eu laws work differently than USA/Canada. The UK basically has 6 years with which to contest any issues under 'not fit for purpose' i.e. the unit was always going to fail because of manufacturing fault... the catch 22 would be that unless it has failed within 6 years you have nothing to contest... and still then you would need to know about this particular forum to know it was a manufacturing defect!!!

So i'm afraid it looks as if a perfectly goo recover except for one chip is heading for the bin. Absolutely crazy given the current 'war on waste'. Seems like our American/Canadian cousins have us beat on this .

If i had the time I would draft a letter to Pioneer Europes head honchos and request a detailed breakdown of why they are not honouring their customers in the same way as USA/Canada and try to leverage them with social media campaign highlighting Pioneers short comings. Alas too old and two new kids means I may have to just go get myself a Sony... At least I know they make reliable products 

Please can you let me/us UK owners know if you have any reply from Pioneer EU and share what they come back with

Thanks


----------



## Worf

Trust me, this is a rare occurrence in North America. Typical warranties are anywhere from 90 days to 5 years and once it's up, it's up.

The likely reason we have this program is that TI acknowledged the problem and was willing to pay for the fixes, so it really didn't cost anything. A similar thing happened when nVidia chips were faulty and video cards were dying - the chipmaker basically did warranty fixes of affected machines.

Until the program was announced, the receivers were often scrapped here too.


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates?


----------



## Jim Clamage

My 8 year old Pioneer Elite SC-57 is throwing a UE22 error and Onkyo says they can't fix anymore but will offer me a discount on either the VSX-LX504 ($599 vs $999 retail) or VSX-LX503 ($479 vs $799 retail).

I printed out the model comparisons and will review over the weekend...wondering if anyone here has any thoughts?


----------



## SmellyPelly

It’s been about 2 weeks since I sent my last email to Onkyo EU and have had no reply from them. I’ve done some research and it seems that seeing as my receiver is over 6 years old then I legally have no leg to stand on with regards to getting any kind of action set in motion.

It seems like a waste of time and energy to chase this up any longer. Looks like I’m just going to have to cut my loses and buy a new one. 

For anyone in the EU...if your receiver has died and is less than 6 years old...you should still be covered so get enquiring.

As for me...looks like I’m forking out for a new sound box. Sigh.

I’ve got my eye on an Onkyo TX-NR686...if anyone has any “reviews” on this machine then the info will be welcome. I’ll be using it primarily for Xbox/Blu-rays 4K with Q Acoustics 2010i’s.


----------



## Levi Smith

This past Saturday my VSX-1021-K popped the UE22 error.
This receiver has been going nearly 8 years, bought December 2011 from Bazingaroo for $289.95



Saw this thread and contacted Pioneer support, just wanted to post what I'm getting.













*PIONEER, Pioneer Admin *

to [My Email]








Hello Levi,
Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE22 issue. Please respond to this email and include the following information and items:

Model#- 
Serial#- 
Full Name-
Complete Shipping Address-
Phone #- 
A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.

We can offer you a trade in option; these are the models I would suggest for you:
VSX-934$287.40
VSXLX104-$299.40

*From a later email: VSX534 is avalaible for the following price. 167.40 



************
I reviewed a bunch of their models and bounced a couple different ones off of them, their tech was happy to pick one out for me based on me telling them what equipment I had. Ended up going with the VSX-LX104. They should be sending me a document here shortly to do the payment. Honestly, I don't need a receiver, a soundbar would have sufficed, but I'm just going to go ahead and take their offer. Getting any discount 8 years out on a trade in is almost unheard of, so I'm hoping completing this helps convince them to keep this type of support in the future.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Thank you for sharing. Let us know how things went and when you have your VSX-LX104 setup.


----------



## Edllguy

What I find interesting is that no Canadians have reported on this thread that they took advantage of the reduced price trade in option? 

If there are Canadians who did take advantage of the trade in option it would be helpful to know how things went and if there was any issues etc.


Thanks


----------



## roda13

Hi all,
First of all, I apologize for my very rough English based on the translator "Google Translate".
As a resident of Europe, I own a Pioneer SC-LX75 home cinema amp made in August 2011 which I enjoyed so far. He presented the UE22 error late last August. Since then, I tried to document myself and came across your famous forum. I noted that only the USA and CANADA could benefit from some support for repairs.
I contacted the after-sales service of the brand who advised me to contact a repairer of the brand; I insisted that it was necessary to replace the main board (part number AXW7015--J) with the two DSP chips. Given the probable stock-out of this kind of more manufactured material, I wonder if it would not be enough to just replace the two DTS chips equipping my device with the models you recommend (D810K013DZKB4) for this to solve my problem and tell me which provider on the web?
Thank you in advance for your precious help.
Bonjour de France.


----------



## jkc88

I just wanted to let everyone know that it seems as though Onkyo is still doing some repairs.

A few weeks ago I followed the steps outlined in the post and, like others have recently found, they told me that they weren't repairing units anymore but they were still offering discounts on other models.

Last week I sent another request to the parts department through the contact support page, saying "My receiver is showing the UE22 error code and having sound issues. I have heard that PanurgyOEM is doing repairs to fix the issue and would like to have my unit repaired. Thank you for your help!" This time, they asked for pictures of the unit (mine is a VSX-1121) and, after they confirmed my unit could be affected by the issue, they shipped me a box with a prepaid label.

I just got the receiver back today, and it is working great!

Thank you for all of the work everyone has done to get this repair program started, and if anyone is still interested in a repair after being told they were no longer offering it, maybe try again!


----------



## Edllguy

roda13 said:


> Hi all,
> First of all, I apologize for my very rough English based on the translator "Google Translate".
> As a resident of Europe, I own a Pioneer SC-LX75 home cinema amp made in August 2011 which I enjoyed so far. He presented the UE22 error late last August. Since then, I tried to document myself and came across your famous forum. I noted that only the USA and CANADA could benefit from some support for repairs.
> I contacted the after-sales service of the brand who advised me to contact a repairer of the brand; I insisted that it was necessary to replace the main board (part number AXW7015--J) with the two DSP chips. Given the probable stock-out of this kind of more manufactured material, I wonder if it would not be enough to just replace the two DTS chips equipping my device with the models you recommend (D810K013DZKB4) for this to solve my problem and tell me which provider on the web?
> Thank you in advance for your precious help.
> Bonjour de France.


Hello roda13, welcome to AVSForum

I would suggest you contact zzattack from the Netherlands. If he still has parts available he fixes the affected part by replacing the DSP chips. His fee is reasonable. Do a thread search on this forum/thread using his name and send him an avs email or contact via Skype. Again you have to search this thread for his posts to learn how to contact him.

Onkyo/Pioneer Europe, I have learned, are not that helpful for the UE22 issue. You can pay full price for a new board, however, it may have the defective chips on board and fail again. You could put heat sinks on the defective chips, however, the chips must be almost new with zero or very low hour count on them. 

I have to add a disclaimer that adding the heat sinks to the defective DSP chips is only a theoretical/experimental fix. However, some have had good longevity results.

All the best.


----------



## roda13

Hi Edllguy,
Unfortunately, I do not currently have the ability at the forum level to contact zzattack, nor by private message or skype, could you let me know how to do it?
Thank you in advance.
If by chance, zzattack himself could read this thread, I send him this message and thank him very much:
"Hello zzattack,
New member of AVSFORUM, meeting the EU22 error on my SC-LX75 amp made in August 2011 with two chips DSP, I would be grateful if you could take care of these chipsets. I live in the south of France. I could try disassembling the HDMI card to send it to you if you currently have the necessary hardware.
I would be particularly grateful to you.
Thank you in advance for keeping me informed.
Best regards.
roda13
PS: Do you speak a little French? thank you very much. "


----------



## Edllguy

^^^message sent...


----------



## zzattack

I'm down to 6 remaining DSP chips so I can do at least 3 more boards


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates?

Thanks


----------



## roda13

zzattack said:


> I'm down to 6 remaining DSP chips so I can do at least 3 more boards


Hi all,
I want to give you a feedback from my experience; I actually followed your advice and made contact with zzattack.
I sent him my hdmi card.
Everything happened very quickly! The work was really up to it; zattack replaced both 2011 DSP chips with the recommended models.
I received the return of the card yesterday in the late afternoon and installed it; everything has worked perfectly since.
A tip: do not hesitate! those who are attached to their equipment like me must not hesitate!
Thanks to AVSFORUM and thanks to zzattack for his seriousness and his availability and long live the digital mutual help.
Good continuation !


----------



## Chaspear

*Did Pioneer fix the HDMI input problem on HTP-071?*

Have given up messing with my HTP-071 HDMI input problem (can't lock onto source), considering moving to another manufacturer (sony?) for replacement, but I note decent reviews for the Pioneer HTP-074 and wondering whether Pioneer fixed their HDMI Input problems with the -071 in this more recent HT in a box offering.
I've stuck with Pioneer for decades (bought SX 1500TD in Far East in '70s), but been REALLY disappointed in this -071, started misbehaving within first 6 months, but it would work after switching inputs back and forth a few times, so I didn't return it (mistake).
Anyway, just wondering if anyone knows whether the subsequent model -074 has the same problems, and if so, I'll switch to another brand.


Thanks for any help,
Chas


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Hello Chaspear, 

This thread is very specific to the UE22 issue in Pioneer receivers.

I would suggest that you create a dedicated thread for your issue.


All the best.


----------



## PandzaMan

Hi all, I currently have the UE22 error on my Pioneer VSX-921 (2011). Have posted before on the forum trying to see if anyone in the EU has managed to get any help from Pioneer/Onkyo Europe with regards replacement boards. Unfortunately they have washed their hands of us EU folk. So based on ‘roda 13’ experience of having ‘zzattack’ fix his unit I am desperately trying to contact zzattack to see if he still has enough chips available. I have PM’d him a few times but alas no reply. If anyone knows a way to contact him on my behalf and let him know I’d be most grateful. Thanks 😉


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ message sent...


----------



## Focalom

I want to contact him myself, are you able to help me too?


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ message sent...


----------



## roda13

Focalom said:


> I want to contact him myself, are you able to help me too?


Message sent also...


----------



## DWkodi15

I would like contact for zattack as well please!

I have a pioneer vsx-60. EU22 stuck about week ago and been flashing since. Bought 2012 @ Best Buy but the receipt has vanished so I figure pioneer is no help. All is still working but I’m reading on here it’s just a matter of time. So might try some cpr when the day finally comes.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Since you bought it at best buy I would encourage you to go through Onkyo/Pioneer's website. 

See post #1 for instructions. You may not need the receipt based on recent posts on this thread.

Lately Onkyo/Pioneer is interested in pictures of the serial number on the back of the receiver unit and a picture of the UE22 on your front display. 

Let us know the outcome. All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability.

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## Adebruin

I have a Pioneer vsx-2021 with no audio. The dsp processor has been replaced but still no sound.

Question: do you guys still have sound in pure direct mode if the dsp is failing?


----------



## DWkodi15

DWkodi15 said:


> I would like contact for zattack as well please!
> 
> I have a pioneer vsx-60. EU22 stuck about week ago and been flashing since. Bought 2012 @ Best Buy but the receipt has vanished so I figure pioneer is no help. All is still working but I’m reading on here it’s just a matter of time. So might try some cpr when the day finally comes.


Info on my receiver and UE22 error

- Pioneer receiver model/number: 
VSX-60
- Build date (MFD: month & year): 
April 2012
- Purchase date: 
Summer 2012
- UE22 Error display date:
10-25-2019
- Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Placed on an open shelf with good ventilation 
- Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: 
High usage. I have OTA TV, PC for media, blue ray, Xbox all feeding through it. Used on daily bases. Also have multi zone for other 3 other speaker locations in home for audio. 
- Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. 
It has not completely failed yet but been 10 days of constant flashing UE22 error. I have not been able to get zone 2 to work. Have noticed sound will cut out and then I can change input and go back to pick up sound when using OTA on pass through sound via optical port. 
It also does not seem to handle resolution changes when using PC for media steaming via HDMI. It loses colors and goes red until I change inputs and go back after movie playback that changes the resolution.


----------



## fold3m

Do you use the Onkyo general email contact page still? Their form for the loss of audio/network trade in does not validate pioneer serial numbers.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Ignore the special support program on the left side of the form. 

That is for defective Onkyo receivers with "Loss of Audio/Network Connection".

Totally separate and different customer care program.


However, fill everything out on the right side of the form and in the comment section state that your receiver is affected by UE22 etc, etc.

https://www.onkyousa.com/contact-support/

Subject*

Model #*

Serial #*
Name*
First

Last
Address*
Street Address
Address Line 2
City
State / Province / Region
ZIP / Postal Code

Country
Email*
Phone*
Comment or Message*


----------



## zzattack

Adebruin said:


> I have a Pioneer vsx-2021 with no audio. The dsp processor has been replaced but still no sound.
> 
> Question: do you guys still have sound in pure direct mode if the dsp is failing?


Even in pure direct mode there will be no sound if the DSP doesn't load its firmware properly.


----------



## pjs32000

Here to report another UE22 error, I found this thread from a Google search (and was an occasional reader / poster many years ago when researching AV purchases). My failing receiver is a Pioneer VSX-1121.

Onkyo suggested replacing it with either the VSXLX304 or VSX934. Does the forum have any recommendations on which might be a better choice? I have to admit I can be rather ignorant when it comes to many AVR features, I haven't researched them since buying my 1121 model many years ago. My receiver is used for 5.1 (a compact Energy system and add on powered sub) and is connected to cable, Bluray, Xbox, PlayStation and I would use online music streaming services like Pandora, etc. A 2nd channel is something that's a nice to have, I may at some point run it to a set of outdoor speakers although with wireless being so much more prevalent now vs. when I bought this one, that is less of a concern for me. Thanks in advance.

*Pioneer receiver model/number:* VSK-1121-K
*Build date (MFD: month & year):* 1/2012
*Purchase date:* Unsure, likely 6+ years ago
*UE22 Error display date:* First noticed 10/26, but have had intermittent audio issues for much longer, over a year.
*Receiver positioning/placement statement:* On fully open shelf, well ventilated. Purchased open TV cabinet shelving specifically for this receiver allowing it to breathe.
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:* High, daily usage for cable TV.
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:* Intermittent no audio upon power up, reboot would usually resolve. Sometimes delayed audio upon power up, wait and it would eventually resolve. Never noticed error code until very recently but the no audio on power up issue has been going on for over a year. Error code appeared last week and has been consistently present since. Delayed audio issue has been persistent over last week since error code appeared, however unit has not completely failed yet... audio still kicks in after waiting 30 sec - 2 minutes. Haven't experienced any video or input source switching issues, solely audio problems. Audio issue is more frequent than ever and the delays for audio to connect are taking longer with each boot, leading me to believe complete audio failure is inevitable and near.


----------



## DWkodi15

I filled out the contact us page on pioneer website. Should I have been on onkyo website in link? Did it Saturday but only been 1 business day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird666

*Thank you*

Had the dreaded UE-22 pop up on my Pioneer VSX-1021 about 10 days ago. Researching the issue lead me to this thread which helped put me in contact with the Pioneer support team. I am happy to report that I just heard back from them and they still have the parts necessary to repair my receiver and that the return box is on the way. 



Just wanted to drop in and say thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread and give a shout out to Pioneers customer support for standing behind a product that is years out of warranty.


----------



## pjs32000

jbird666 said:


> Had the dreaded UE-22 pop up on my Pioneer VSX-1021 about 10 days ago. Researching the issue lead me to this thread which helped put me in contact with the Pioneer support team. I am happy to report that I just heard back from them and they still have the parts necessary to repair my receiver and that the return box is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread and give a shout out to Pioneers customer support for standing behind a product that is years out of warranty.


How were you able to get a repair offer? They didn't even float that with me, they simply told me there was a discount on a new receiver offer but those that they offered don't really seem to fit my needs and the discount is off of full MSRP. The price offered beats what I found online through other retailers but not by a whole lot, it's not like it's such a good deal that I feel the need to make sure to take advantage of it.


----------



## jbird666

The first email I received offered me the marked down price off of a replacement unit and asked for a reply with pictures, serial number, etc. When I sent my reply I simply stated that I knew they used to offer repairs, and asked if it was still an option for my particular model.


----------



## Jon S

I bought a SC-67 when it first came out... I stuck heat sinks on all the DSPs and any chips that generated heat on the HDMI board... So far, the Pioneer is still running with no issues...


I learned my lesson with the early Onkyo TX-NR905/906 receivers. The graphics chip generated a lot heat which dried out the 85 degree rated caps on the HDMI board. The caps had to be replaced with 105 degree rated caps. To prevent that issue from reoccurring, I stuck heat sinks on the hot chips as well.


----------



## Edllguy

DWkodi15 said:


> I filled out the contact us page on pioneer website. Should I have been on onkyo website in link? Did it Saturday but only been 1 business day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You need to go through Onkyo support. See post #1 and follow the steps...


All the best.


----------



## pjs32000

jbird666 said:


> The first email I received offered me the marked down price off of a replacement unit and asked for a reply with pictures, serial number, etc. When I sent my reply I simply stated that I knew they used to offer repairs, and asked if it was still an option for my particular model.


Thanks for the info. I asked and they have set me up with a repair as well.


----------



## Edllguy

If anyone has had their receiver repaired for the UE22 issue (board and/or DSP chip replacement) can you please post a short review on this thread? 


The repair could have been done by Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics or zzattack but it would be helpful to know that the repairs were successful and working long term.



Thanks


----------



## jeff_from_canada

First off, thanks to Edllguy for all his work here...I'm here to post one more occurrence...from Canada.

I've just filled out the support contact form. Since I'm in Canada I filled out the form on the Onkyo.ca (Onkyo Canada) website...presume that is correct in my case...hoping for the repair option...will post when I hear back. fingers-crossed. 

Here are the details for my UE22 case:

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer SC-1527-K
Build date (MFD: month & year): July 2012
Purchase date: December 2012
UE22 Error display date: July 2019
Receiver positioning/placement statement: in an entertainment center with some ventilation
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: High (daily) use
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
Been getting the UE22 error for a while now, believe it started in July, but it's been getting progressively worse. At the start, the error code flashed, but no obvious other problem, then the sound started coming in and out, then it would take a while (minutes) to "warm up" but would still work, now I get no sound at all


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ Welcome to AVSForum! Keep us updated...


----------



## jeff_from_canada

Edllguy said:


> ^^^ Welcome to AVSForum! Keep us updated...


New development. After getting the UE22 error on my Pioneer SC-1527-K (the equivalent of the Pioneer SC-65) for ~3 months with progressively worse results, I totally lost sound prompting me to pull my entertainment center apart to get at the serial number/mfd date. In the process of doing that I unplugged my receiver (while it was still on...oops). When I plugged it back in, the UE22 error was gone...but my sound is still gone as well. On one hand, I'm no further behind than I was before (still no sound), but on the other hand, I never got a picture of the error (even though I stared at it on my receiver for 3 months). Judging by recent thread posts, it sounds like I may be asked to produce a picture of the error...which I'm now not sure how I would do. I've provided the serial number and mfd date off the back which should align with their records of the faulty parts...hoping that's enough.

Does anyone have similar experience with a UE22 error disappearing despite the symptoms remaining?


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## zzattack

Yeah, it can disappear or reappear, no guarantees. Doesn't change the cause of your issue though! If they insist on a picture, I'm sure there's some reusable material in here.


----------



## DWkodi15

[

I got a reply offering me the discounted models. I asked for a repair and pioneer shipped out a return kit that I received today. 
So about to shop this sucker off and will update. 
FYI I contacted the pioneer support page and was successful in getting reply and assistance. 
Thanks again for all the great support on here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gjlloyd

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-53
Build date (MFD: month & year): June 2012
Purchase date: Sept 09 2012
UE22 Error display date: August 2019
Receiver positioning/placement: In temperature controlled media closet

Receiver saw medium use, probably 6 hours / week since 2012.

Receiver started displaying error at the end of the summer 2019, with no real effect. About a month ago, audio started cutting out, requiring various setting and power cycling to get restored. It currently will SOMETIMES play audio after about 20 minutes of playing content. Defintely needs replacing.

I have contacted Onkyo customer support and await answer.

thanks


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Keep us updated...


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error/no sound and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability.

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## mrbuggly

Edllguy said:


> Recently affected by the UE22-Error and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?
> 
> 
> To help the UE22-Error program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability.
> 
> This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> __________________________________________________ ___________________________
> 
> 
> Forum members posting criteria:
> 
> Please state the following:
> Pioneer receiver model/number:
> Build date (MFD: month & year):
> Purchase date:
> UE22 Error display date:
> Receiver positioning/placement statement:
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


Pioneer receiver model/number: *VSX-51*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *November 2011*
Purchase date: *August 2012*
UE22 Error display date: *November 26th, 2019*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Receiver placed on shelf next to TV with adequate airflow. No vent blockage.*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Daily/High Usage*
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *Over the past few weeks, we've been noticing a "crackling/popping" sound when turning on the receiver. Eventually, this evolved into the audio fully cutting out for seconds at a time. Today, after experiencing this issue, I powered off the unit, and when I turned it back on, it displayed the UE22 error of impending death. I unplugged all cables from the back of the unit, and blew out any dust and such from the unit using compressed air. After turning it back on, all symptoms have appeared to stop, but it's only a matter of time.*

First off, I want to say thank you to everyone who has posted about this error and their experiences on this forum over the past several years. Such great knowledge sharing!

When I got this error for the first time today, I instantly Googled it, and this forum came up. I've spent several hours reading past posts on this.

I followed the instructions and submitted the form to support and am awaiting their response. I've also emailed the "parts" email address at Onkyo with pictures of the front/back of my unit, and serial number. I have yet to look for the receipt...I'll provide if they ask.

I'll let everyone know what they tell me....thanks again!


----------



## xanbo

Hello. I just received UE22 on my Pioneer VSX-1021. I experienced the issue one day, so I rebooted the device and initially all appeared well. A couple days later the error message returned. A quick Google search brought me here. I need to read up on all the great info here, which will take me some time. In the meantime... I just wanted top document my issue with this community to raise awareness the there are folks like me who are just now discovering this. Thank you to all here advocating for better repair/refund/exchange policies for consumers like me!


----------



## Neural0

Pioneer receiver model/number: *SC-1222-K*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *APRIL 2012*
Purchase date: *3/11/2013*
UE22 Error display date: *12/05/2019*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Receiver placed below TV in Entertainment Cabinet. Glass doors on front, open back. No vent blockage.*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Daily/High Usage*
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *UE22 Error appeared yesterday when unit was turned on. No symptoms of any issues at first. Power cycled the receiver, error message appeared again. This time no sound was heard. Popping and cracking noises sporadically started. Performed factory reset, all functions seemed to return to normal. Today receiver was turned on, audio was not working at all, flashing UE22 error code. I just filed the form as stated by the instructions on this site. Hoping for the best since I did notice the "Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program will be ending. The program has been in place for several years and it is now time to bring it to a conclusion."*


----------



## mrbuggly

Neural0 said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: *SC-1222-K*
> Build date (MFD: month & year): *APRIL 2012*
> Purchase date: *3/11/2013*
> UE22 Error display date: *12/05/2019*
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Receiver placed below TV in Entertainment Cabinet. Glass doors on front, open back. No vent blockage.*
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Daily/High Usage*
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *UE22 Error appeared yesterday when unit was turned on. No symptoms of any issues at first. Power cycled the receiver, error message appeared again. This time no sound was heard. Popping and cracking noises sporadically started. Performed factory reset, all functions seemed to return to normal. Today receiver was turned on, audio was not working at all, flashing UE22 error code. I just filed the form as stated by the instructions on this site. Hoping for the best since I did notice the "Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program will be ending. The program has been in place for several years and it is now time to bring it to a conclusion."*


Where did you see the notice "Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program will be ending. The program has been in place for several years and it is now time to bring it to a conclusion."?

I sent my info in 2 weeks ago and have yet to hear back from anyone. I called in...they said they did receive my email, and should be reaching out shortly. I've called in 3 times so far, and they say the same thing.

Wondering if they'll just stall until after the 1st.....


----------



## mrbuggly

mrbuggly said:


> Where did you see the notice "Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program will be ending. The program has been in place for several years and it is now time to bring it to a conclusion."?
> 
> I sent my info in 2 weeks ago and have yet to hear back from anyone. I called in...they said they did receive my email, and should be reaching out shortly. I've called in 3 times so far, and they say the same thing.
> 
> Wondering if they'll just stall until after the 1st.....


Oh, I see it on the support page....thanks.


----------



## TeeJay2000

If *"Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program will be ending" ...* I just got in under the wire!




I have a Pioneer SC-1526k which was sold by Future Shop in Canada, in 2013. I think it was a rebranded SC-55. It had died with no video several years ago but then spontaneously recovered after sitting for a couple of weeks in a repair shop, that they returned to me 'unrepaired'. I thought that the HDMI board was finally gone now and I was going to take it to electronic scrap. I had visited this site recently and read that some were being repaired, so I sent the note below to Onkyo after filling in the online form. To my surprise, I received a reply from Onkyo US in a few days offering me a discount for *(SCLX704 @)* $1,199.99). After my second email to them, I heard that they would try to find a part but no promises. Shortly after a big empty box arrived to send it to a repair facility in Canada. I was cautioned that if not the 'network/audio problem' it would NOT be repaired. It returned fully operational. I am not sure if for all problems, the repair is swapping out the logic board. 



It may be that they have some flexibility in this repair program and I was lucky with the Onkyo representative, or that certain logic boards still remain in their inventory (like for SC-55), or that this was in Canada. No matter, I consider myself lucky and I sent Onkyo a thank you as this was very unexpected support for a Pioneer receiver.



I bought this receiver in January of 2013. It was manufactured in July 2011. In 2016, there was a sudden loss of video. It remained unplugged for a week or so, and spontaneously began working until 1 week ago. No video at all again, which partially returned with unplugging for a few days, but now only one HDMI input carries video but no audio. Looking these symptoms up, it appears to be well described problem with Pioneer AVR related to several faulty chips. I have read that there is still a program to resolve this and I would like more information. This was a top line receiver and I would like it repaired. Thank you.

Thank you. From what I understand, the problem in my receiver was related to several chips that failed prematurely due to a design or manufacturing defect. I am one of many unfortunately, that have this problem and from what I have read in support sites is that many have been offered repairs. My preference therefore would be to have may receiver repaired and I hope a logic board part (I think SC-55) is still available. The Pioneer model you suggested is indeed a nice one, but again paying 1200 for it would add a substantial cost to my original purchase, while a repair would leave me with what I bought - a great sounding and working receiver.


----------



## uudog

Pioneer receiver model/number: *VSX-1121-K*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *June 2011*
Purchase date: *12/21/2011*
UE22 Error display date: *12/7/19*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Receiver placed below TV in Entertainment Cabinet. No doors, no backing*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Low*
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *UE22 Error appeared yesterday when unit was turned on. Setup is in basement and it does not get much use. 
*


----------



## Pastuch

*Furious SC-67 owner*

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-67
Build date (MFD: month & year): May 2012
Purchase date: March 2013
UE22 Error display date: August 2019
Receiver positioning/placement: In temperature controlled media closet

Less than 4 hours per week. I bought the SC-67 after buying a mid range Pioneer vsx-1019 because I liked the product. Now the 1019 is still going and the receiver that cost three times as much is dead and Pioneer parts can't repair it! 

I can't fathom how Pioneer or Onkyo think they will ever get another dollar from me. I'd have to be insane to give them more money if this is how they stand behind their products. Edit: To be clear, when I bought the second most expensive Elite model receiver I expected quality and reliability. I've never had any other receiver from any other company fail on me, the fact that this one cost a small fortune makes it extremely frustrating.

The receiver started displaying error at the end of the summer 2019 and now no HDMI audio functions at all which makes it useless.

I have contacted Onkyo customer support, this was their reply:

Thank you for reaching out to Pioneer. We would like to offer you a discount on a purchase of a new receiver. We are able to offer you the units below at a discounted price of 40% off of the MSRP.



· VSX-LX504 FOR $ 809.99 (CAD) – #3 Year Warranty



Unfortunately this is the only model we have available at this current time. Please review the model specs and feature to see if it will fit your needs.



If you need more information regarding the models offered features and specs. Please contact our Product Support Team 1-800-229-1687 option 3 or visit www.pioneerelectronics.com​


Please let me know which option you would like to proceed with limited time offer.


----------



## mrbuggly

mrbuggly said:


> Where did you see the notice "Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program will be ending. The program has been in place for several years and it is now time to bring it to a conclusion."?
> 
> I sent my info in 2 weeks ago and have yet to hear back from anyone. I called in...they said they did receive my email, and should be reaching out shortly. I've called in 3 times so far, and they say the same thing.
> 
> Wondering if they'll just stall until after the 1st.....


So after 2 weeks of not hearing anything from Onkyo by calling 1-800-229-1687, and from emailing partsus.onkyo.com, I decided to register for Onkyo's support forum, and searched the UE22 issue. There was a recent post from one of their support engineers, to call 1-844-679-5350 and selection Option 1 in reference to another user's UE22 issue. 

So I did that and spoke with support. They said there is a trade-in program, and that I needed to email a picture of the UE22 error, and the serial number on back, to onkyoadminus.onkyo.com. I asked about the disclaimer on onkyousa.com/contact-support that the program is ending in January 2020, and they said that was for a specific Onkyo program...not for the UE22 error on Pioneer devices.

After emailing the info, literally the next day, I received an email from onkyoadminus.onkyo.com (customer service rep "Gabe") that my VSX-51 was eligible for a trade-in. They offered:
VSXLX104 (2019) for $299.40
VSXLX304 (2019) for $479.40

I chose the VSXLX104, and emailed them my contact information. He immediately emailed me the trade-in form, which required that I sign the form, remove the original S/N sticker from the back of my unit (which is difficult to not rip when taking off), and mail the form in. They do not want the old receiver sent back.

To expedite the process, he asked if I could scan the form and email it to him, while they wait for the form to be mailed in...which I did. He also said the VSX-LX104's are currently out of stock unfortunately, and that they would be available late December. He literally called me after I sent the email and got my credit card info to get me on the list to send out, when they are back in stock. He said the card will not be charged, until the unit is shipped out.

Much more responsive and clearer communication/information than the first contact number/email I used. Gabe included his direct communication info too, which was nice. GREAT customer service.

Here's the strange thing. Today, I finally heard back from partsus.onkyo.com, and they put in a claim for me to have my VSX-51 sent in for repairs. The email they sent had numerous typos in it, and was difficult to understand. Also, the customer service reps information, was not included in the email. They said that there was no guarantee they'd be able to fix my receiver, but, they had sent a box for me to send it a service center in NJ. If they couldn't fix it, they would offer a replacement...presumably the same offer I already received from onkyoadmin.

So...not sure what is going on here, but it appears two different groups handling the same UE22 issues, with different processes. I was already wanting to get a newer model receiver anyways, so I'll just go the trade in-route, and ignore the repair option for now. 

If you want that same option, perhaps use the 2nd number and email address to get help.


----------



## Rgarc

mrbuggly said:


> So after 2 weeks of not hearing anything from Onkyo by calling 1-800-229-1687, and from emailing partsus.onkyo.com, I decided to register for Onkyo's support forum, and searched the UE22 issue. There was a recent post from one of their support engineers, to call 1-844-679-5350 and selection Option 1 in reference to another user's UE22 issue.
> 
> So I did that and spoke with support. They said there is a trade-in program, and that I needed to email a picture of the UE22 error, and the serial number on back, to onkyoadminus.onkyo.com. I asked about the disclaimer on onkyousa.com/contact-support that the program is ending in January 2020, and they said that was for a specific Onkyo program...not for the UE22 error on Pioneer devices.
> 
> After emailing the info, literally the next day, I received an email from onkyoadminus.onkyo.com (customer service rep "Gabe") that my VSX-51 was eligible for a trade-in. They offered:
> VSXLX104 (2019) for $299.40
> VSXLX304 (2019) for $479.40
> 
> I chose the VSXLX104, and emailed them my contact information. He immediately emailed me the trade-in form, which required that I sign the form, remove the original S/N sticker from the back of my unit (which is difficult to not rip when taking off), and mail the form in. They do not want the old receiver sent back.
> 
> To expedite the process, he asked if I could scan the form and email it to him, while they wait for the form to be mailed in...which I did. He also said the VSX-LX104's are currently out of stock unfortunately, and that they would be available late December. He literally called me after I sent the email and got my credit card info to get me on the list to send out, when they are back in stock. He said the card will not be charged, until the unit is shipped out.
> 
> Much more responsive and clearer communication/information than the first contact number/email I used. Gabe included his direct communication info too, which was nice. GREAT customer service.
> 
> Here's the strange thing. Today, I finally heard back from partsus.onkyo.com, and they put in a claim for me to have my VSX-51 sent in for repairs. The email they sent had numerous typos in it, and was difficult to understand. Also, the customer service reps information, was not included in the email. They said that there was no guarantee they'd be able to fix my receiver, but, they had sent a box for me to send it a service center in NJ. If they couldn't fix it, they would offer a replacement...presumably the same offer I already received from onkyoadmin.
> 
> So...not sure what is going on here, but it appears two different groups handling the same UE22 issues, with different processes. I was already wanting to get a newer model receiver anyways, so I'll just go the trade in-route, and ignore the repair option for now.
> 
> If you want that same option, perhaps use the 2nd number and email address to get help.


I could be wrong but it seems that they keep setting end dates for the UE22 program and then extend it. They have probably sold quite a few receivers as a result of this program. I had my VSX-1021-K repaired a couple of years ago and I just gifted it to one of the young guys at my work who is just starting out on his home audio journey. It served me well for 8 years but 4K/Atmos finally drew me in. Hopefully its new owner enjoys it as much as I did.


----------



## mrbuggly

mrbuggly said:


> So after 2 weeks of not hearing anything from Onkyo by calling 1-800-229-1687, and from emailing partsus.onkyo.com, I decided to register for Onkyo's support forum, and searched the UE22 issue. There was a recent post from one of their support engineers, to call 1-844-679-5350 and selection Option 1 in reference to another user's UE22 issue.
> 
> So I did that and spoke with support. They said there is a trade-in program, and that I needed to email a picture of the UE22 error, and the serial number on back, to onkyoadminus.onkyo.com. I asked about the disclaimer on onkyousa.com/contact-support that the program is ending in January 2020, and they said that was for a specific Onkyo program...not for the UE22 error on Pioneer devices.
> 
> After emailing the info, literally the next day, I received an email from onkyoadminus.onkyo.com (customer service rep "Gabe") that my VSX-51 was eligible for a trade-in. They offered:
> VSXLX104 (2019) for $299.40
> VSXLX304 (2019) for $479.40
> 
> I chose the VSXLX104, and emailed them my contact information. He immediately emailed me the trade-in form, which required that I sign the form, remove the original S/N sticker from the back of my unit (which is difficult to not rip when taking off), and mail the form in. They do not want the old receiver sent back.
> 
> To expedite the process, he asked if I could scan the form and email it to him, while they wait for the form to be mailed in...which I did. He also said the VSX-LX104's are currently out of stock unfortunately, and that they would be available late December. He literally called me after I sent the email and got my credit card info to get me on the list to send out, when they are back in stock. He said the card will not be charged, until the unit is shipped out.
> 
> Much more responsive and clearer communication/information than the first contact number/email I used. Gabe included his direct communication info too, which was nice. GREAT customer service.
> 
> Here's the strange thing. Today, I finally heard back from partsus.onkyo.com, and they put in a claim for me to have my VSX-51 sent in for repairs. The email they sent had numerous typos in it, and was difficult to understand. Also, the customer service reps information, was not included in the email. They said that there was no guarantee they'd be able to fix my receiver, but, they had sent a box for me to send it a service center in NJ. If they couldn't fix it, they would offer a replacement...presumably the same offer I already received from onkyoadmin.
> 
> So...not sure what is going on here, but it appears two different groups handling the same UE22 issues, with different processes. I was already wanting to get a newer model receiver anyways, so I'll just go the trade in-route, and ignore the repair option for now.
> 
> If you want that same option, perhaps use the 2nd number and email address to get help.


-----------------------------------------------------
I received my new VSX-LX104 unit yesterday. They had told me they were short on stock and not to expect it until the end of the year, or early next year...so surprised it came so fast. It's a brand new unit too....not a refurb. So it has the full warranty on it.


----------



## mrgorilla

Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer SC-1522
Build date (MFD: month & year):04/2012
Purchase date: Around May 2013
UE22 Error display date: Summer 2019
Receiver positioning/placement statement: sits on an open shelf
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: high usage
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
Started seeing UE22 in late summer, ignored it because the sound was still there. Then it started to take a minute for the sound to show up starting last month. It has progressively gotten worse and now it takes over 15 minutes for the sound to appear.

Do they still do repairs or is trade in the only option? What is the best way to contact them? support page on Onkyo or Pioneer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Edllguy

mrgorilla said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number: Pioneer SC-1522
> Build date (MFD: month & year):04/2012
> Purchase date: Around May 2013
> UE22 Error display date: Summer 2019
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: sits on an open shelf
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: high usage
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
> Started seeing UE22 in late summer, ignored it because the sound was still there. Then it started to take a minute for the sound to show up starting last month. It has progressively gotten worse and now it takes over 15 minutes for the sound to appear.
> 
> Do they still do repairs or is trade in the only option? What is the best way to contact them? support page on Onkyo or Pioneer?
> 
> Thanks in advance[/QUOTE
> 
> Follow the steps in post number 1. Go through Onkyo Support.
> 
> Depends if they have parts left for your model. I don't know how their system works but sometimes they have parts for a particular model and other times they don't. Be polite and respectful with their customer reps when making contact.
> 
> Let us know the outcome. All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## Edllguy

Recently affected by the UE22-Error/no sound and in the process of having your Pioneer receiver repaired or opting for a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver?


To help the UE22-Error repair program be continued by Onkyo, please copy and paste the questions below and answer to the best of your ability.

This AVS Forum thread is the official record to document the UE22-Error issue.

Thanks

__________________________________________________ ___________________________


Forum members posting criteria:

Please state the following:
Pioneer receiver model/number:
Build date (MFD: month & year):
Purchase date:
UE22 Error display date:
Receiver positioning/placement statement:
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up:
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:


----------



## Edllguy

If anyone has had their receiver repaired for the UE22 issue (board and/or DSP chip replacement) can you please post a short review on this thread?


The repair could have been done by Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics or zzattack but it would be helpful to know that the repairs were successful and working long term.



Thanks


----------



## mauriceh

Another Pioneer user with the UE22 error

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-50
Build date (MFD: month & year):NOV 2011
Purchase date: AUG 2013
UE22 Error display date: DEC 2019
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Top of AV stack, glass shelf below.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium. Around 3 hours a night as TV/home theater unit.
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
Using these days almost exclusively with Roku Ultra, Google Chromecast, and FireTV4K devices.
About a month ago sound went away. I power cycled the receiver and it came back.
Error became more frequent over time
After about 2 weeks became persistent, power cycle or reset no longer help
I just went to OnkyoUSA and sent a support form request.

Also just ordered a Onkyo TX-SR393 at Amazon for $230 CAD$ (refurb with warranty).

Gets me 4K, Dolby Atmos and no headaches.
No more Pioneer Elite for me.
Pity, this was a 30 year habit.
I understand this is not their fault. TI devices failed, and this is a 7 year old receiver.

NEVER spend large money on receivers.
Due to changes ( mostly DHCP related) I have had to abandon some superb amps, never again!


----------



## mauriceh

*Update: Got an email back today from Pioneer support*



mauriceh said:


> Another Pioneer user with the UE22 error
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-50
> Build date (MFD: month & year):NOV 2011
> Purchase date: AUG 2013
> UE22 Error display date: DEC 2019
> ..
> I just went to OnkyoUSA and sent a support form request.
> 
> Today I got an email from Pioneer/Onkyo support:
> "Hello Maurice
> 
> Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. Please respond to this email and include the following information and items:
> 
> Model#-
> Serial#-
> Full Name-
> Complete Shipping Address-
> Phone #-
> A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.
> 
> We can offer you a trade in option; this is the model I would suggest for you:
> 
> VSX-LX104 - $479.99 CAN
> 
> Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us. Please note that these prices include standard shipping but depending on your state, you may be charged sales tax
> Regards
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx
> Technical Specialist
> Onkyo USA Corp.
> 18 Park Way
> Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458"
> 
> It is an OK deal at $479 Canadian
> I can buy the same receiver on the open market here in Canada for $529


----------



## Edllguy

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year for 2020. 

All the best.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

mauriceh said:


> mauriceh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pioneer user with the UE22 error
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-50
> 
> Build date (MFD: month & year):NOV 2011
> 
> Purchase date: AUG 2013
> 
> UE22 Error display date: DEC 2019
> 
> ..
> 
> I just went to OnkyoUSA and sent a support form request.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got an email from Pioneer/Onkyo support:
> 
> "Hello Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> Your unit is one of those that can be potentially affected by the UE 22 issue. Please respond to this email and include the following information and items:
> 
> 
> 
> Model#-
> 
> Serial#-
> 
> Full Name-
> 
> Complete Shipping Address-
> 
> Phone #-
> 
> A picture of the front and back of the unit, the front should clearly show the model# and the back MUST clearly show the serial#.
> 
> 
> 
> We can offer you a trade in option; this is the model I would suggest for you:
> 
> 
> 
> VSX-LX104 - $479.99 CAN
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have chosen a model we will send you a form to complete, sign and mail back to us. Please note that these prices include standard shipping but depending on your state, you may be charged sales tax
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxx xxxxx
> 
> Technical Specialist
> 
> Onkyo USA Corp.
> 
> 18 Park Way
> 
> Upper Saddle River, NJ 07458"
> 
> 
> 
> It is an OK deal at $479 Canadian
> 
> I can buy the same receiver on the open market here in Canada for $529
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has a limit and you can't cross that line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## mauriceh

*Other choices looked better*



Anh Nguyen said:


> mauriceh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything has a limit and you can't cross that line.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true.
> A few other choices looked better though, so I went with another.
> I had just hoped to get that Pioneer repaired. It has been good for me up to now.
> 
> The Denon AVRS650H looked more to my needs at $349 CAD
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, friends, and Happy New Year!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jp007lantz

What is proper replacement board for ue22 in Sc 68 pioneer?


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Welcome to AVS Forum!

The replacement board for the SC-68 is the DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board or the HDMI board. Its the top board in your receiver.

However, you have to make sure that if you get a replacement that that the DSP chips are labeled D808K013*D*PTP4 not D808K013*C*PTP4. Otherwise it will fail again in 2-3 years estimated time frame.

Onkyo has a repair program described in post #1 to help you get it fixed. However, parts are getting low and they may offer another receiver at reduced cost instead of a board or DSP chip replacement.


All the best.


----------



## TTile

Just received this message regarding my VSX-1021-K with the UE22 code:

Hello,

Thank you for contacting the Parts Department


Unfortunately as of January 1, 2020 the UE22 program has ended. You can still look into getting your unit service at one of our authorized service centers at a repair cost. Please locate a service center in your area.


----------



## HD 335

A couple of months ago, my Pioneer VSX-53 displayed the dreaded UE22 code on the front display. The receiver was only moderately used in an open cabinet since I purchased it as an open box item from Best But in 2012, on average 8 hours a week. The failure happened abruptly, no other symptoms of any potential issues occurred leading up to the code being displayed. The only small issue I had was that the center channel would occasionally lose connection requiring that I adjust the center channel connection to the receiver. I did have the receiver repaired once, under warranty, when it failed to display anything over HDMI. 

I sent an email to Onkyo after 1/1/2020 and received the below email response. I've emailed the parts department to see if they have the part available as mrbuggly has a VSX-51 that they were willing to accept in for repairs. 



Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program has ended.
The program was been in place for several years,
however it was time to bring it to a conclusion.

Other option:
Please use this link to locate your closest authorized service center:
https://www.onkyousa.com/service-centers/
NOTE: Please ask the service center if they can get parts for this unit 1st.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^ I would like to suggest that before we confirm that the UE22 Customer Care program has officially ended I would like to see multiple reports from different members here.


If true I would like to still keep this thread active to discuss different ideas to deal with the defective chips.

For example trying to source any TI DSP chip supply globally to replace the defective chips and any other ideas. I was told they are near to nonexistent but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Pucco

Another Pioneer user in Sweden with the UE22 error

Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-LX56
Build date (MFD: month & year):JUN 2012
Purchase date: AUG 2012
UE22 Error display date: NOV 2019
Receiver positioning/placement statement: In a shelf in my AV furniture, open in front and back, 10 cm at sides and top.
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium. Average 2 hours a day as TV/home theater unit. Service menu showed 18400 hours of use at the beginning of November.
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
Some time in October audio started to stutter when starting the receiver. At the beginning of November it was no audio for about 5 minutes and I noticed the flashing UE22. After searching the net I found this thread and found out about the TI DSP problem.
At the beginning of December startup was 25minutes before audio was working and at the end of December no audio at all.


Since we have no Customer Care Program for repair or replacement in Europe I decided to try to fix it myself so I ordered a set of DSP's from China. They have not arrived yet, still waiting.
There are a few sellers on eBay that sells surplus parts with the correct package and chip revision (rev D). In my case it was TQFP144 with a cooling pad on the bottom which I have equipment to replace at home. They are "new unused" and the photos shows correct package, part number and revision. Hopefully they are not fake.


----------



## mauriceh

*Update: Got an email back today from Pioneer support*

I was offered a replacement Pioneer LX-104.
Not really what I was looking for.

I wrote back:
"*Hello xxxxx.

I realized that there is now a relationship between Pioneer and Onkyo.

You offered me a trade in option for a Pioneer VSX-LX104

I would actually be a lot more interested in an Onkyo receiver

Either a TX-NR585 or a TX-SR494

Could you possibly help me out with one of those?*"

He responded:
"*Hello Maurice

I am checking to see if this is a possibility.

I will be in touch as soon as possible*."

News to follow??


----------



## Edllguy

^^^This is very interesting. Has the program really ended? Is there some confusion between the Pioneer UE22 Customer Care program and the separate Onkyo Customer Care program which I believe has just ended or about to end.


That's why I need multiple reports to come to a final conclusion about the UE22 Customer Care Program.


Thanks


Edit: mauriceh, could you please keep us updated on the outcome of your claim? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kimvette

mrbuggly said:


> After emailing the info, literally the next day, I received an email from onkyoadminus.onkyo.com (customer service rep "Gabe") that my VSX-51 was eligible for a trade-in. They offered:
> VSXLX104 (2019) for $299.40
> VSXLX304 (2019) for $479.40


TBH those prices are not that great:frown: (My SC-55 UE22 error is the SECOND Elite receiver I've had fail due to a manufacturing defect; the previous was the DSP in a VSX-26TX). If they offer those options for replacement for my SC-55, I'm going ask them if they're trying to insult me or if they're just tone deaf.


----------



## Edllguy

Any updates?


Thanks


----------



## EvermoreUW

Another one down...


Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1121-K
Build date (MFD: month & year), July 2011
Purchase date: Nov 2011
UE22 Error display date: Jan 2020
Receiver positioning/placement statement: In a closet in a spare room with connections out to TV in living room.
Usage: Low. Less than 10 hours per week.
Description: Sound started doing weird thing, echoing, only playing through right hand speaker. Powered off, unplugged to fix. Now it is very erratic, sound works off and on (works for 5 seconds, off for 2), sometimes only one speaker will play.

I'm going to call the special number linked in the above posts (844-679-5350, Option 1) and see what they say. Will update when I get an answer.

Update: I spoke with someone at the above number and they said I needed to call a local technician to figure out what my options are. It's a 3rd party "authorized" dealer here in Phoenix, Jeff's Pro Audio Repair. The support person at Onkyo didn't know what options were available and said I'd need to call Jeff, but to call them back if I needed to. I didn't press it any further, I'll see what Jeff has to say and if not satisfied will call them back. More to come....

Update: Talked to Jeff's Pro Repair, but not Jeff... He wasn't in yet. They are a repair shop that does work for all kinds of manufacturers. As my model is out of warranty I will be paying full cost on this, but to figure out what that is, I need to bring my receiver into the shop and pay a $25 deposit just to get a diagnosis. At this point I feel like I'm being run around in circles so probably time to start mentioning that this is a well documented and known problem. Will see where I get with that.

Update: Talked to Onkyo again at the above phone number. I was told that this was a service issue and I needed to talk to them. I referenced the upgrade program and was told that it ended at the beginning of the year and is no longer available. I will try to register via some of the webforms and send a couple emails, but for me, I've hit dead-ends on this.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

You have been using your units for almost 10 years now.
If you hope for a free repair, you can always check with them but there won't be any part available to replace your HDMI board at this time.
If you hope for a replacement, then you better off going to buy somewhere else since it would be cheaper than what they are offering.
If you still feel lost because of your 10 ten years equipment quit working, I am sorry about that even though everything has a limit.


----------



## pjs32000

Just wanted to provide an update. I was able to get a repair for my VSX-1121 back in November after declining the new product discounts they offered which weren't much better than the open market prices for the same products. I've just recently completed the process and re-installed the AVR. I've only used it for a couple of days, but so far the UE22 error has not resurfaced. Prior to the repair the error was appearing nearly 100% of the time I tried to use the AVR so despite the limited usage this is a good sign. In seeing the above posts about users being told the repair program has ended in 2020 I seem to have benefited from very fortunate timing. Now I just need to fix the Pandora connection error and I'll be all set.

I did have a couple of logistical issues with the repair process. They sent me packing materials that were too small for this AVR at first. I had to contact them and they sent a larger box and foam packing kit. The packing instructions mentioned to include my power cord, which I did. When they returned the repaired AVR they did not return the power cord. They shipped a replacement after I notified them. Overall despite these issues I was quite happy that they repaired such an old item completely at their cost. I didn't have to pay for any shipping or repair costs at all. Assuming the repair lasts, I'm happy with the results.

*Pioneer receiver model/number*: VSK-1121-K
*Build date (MFD: month & year)*: 1/2012
*Purchase date*: Unsure, likely 6+ years ago
*UE22 Error display date*: First noticed 10/26, but have had intermittent audio issues for much longer, over a year.
*Receiver positioning/placement statement*: On fully open shelf, well ventilated. Purchased open TV cabinet shelving specifically for this receiver allowing it to breathe.
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*: High, daily usage for cable TV.
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing*: Intermittent no audio upon power up, reboot would usually resolve. Sometimes delayed audio upon power up, wait and it would eventually resolve. Never noticed error code until very recently but the no audio on power up issue has been going on for over a year. Error code appeared last week and has been consistently present since. Delayed audio issue has been persistent over last week since error code appeared, however unit has not completely failed yet... audio still kicks in after waiting 30 sec - 2 minutes. Haven't experienced any video or input source switching issues, solely audio problems. Audio issue is more frequent than ever and the delays for audio to connect are taking longer with each boot, leading me to believe complete audio failure is inevitable and near.


----------



## Edllguy

^^^Hello pjs32000, 

That is great news that you received repair approval just before the UE22 Customer Care Program ended. 

I knew one day the repair/trade in program would end. And to have the program last this long is amazing! 

Onkyo, however, has proven that they will stand behind their products (even after a change of company ownership) and many thanks to them that they did repair many receivers at their cost. Now that's business ethics done right. 


I have updated post #1 to reflect the ending of the UE22 customer care program. However, this thread will remain active to offer help/guidance on UE22 issues. If anyone can source the nearly extinct TI DSP chips please let us know. These affected receivers can still be repaired with chip replacement.


----------



## OnkyoUSATechSupport

*The Program Has Ended*

Hello All

Pioneer/Onkyo technical support here.

I can confirm that as of December 31st, 2019 the program was ended.

If you submitted your receiver prior to December 31st via email or by calling into technical support you will be covered under the program (we are currently working our way through a large backlog of emails regarding this, we do apologize for the delay in responses) however any unit submitted after December 31st 2019 will not be able to be covered by Pioneer however, if the part is available you can choose to have the receiver repaired at your cost.


----------



## Legos

*Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-2021-K
*
*Build date (MFD: month & year): August 2011*
*Purchase date: May 2017 (used, but like new)
*
*UE22 Error display date: Summer 2018
*
*Receiver positioning/placement statement: Under TV
*
*Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Very low
*
*Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *
* first seeing UE22 error in spring 2018, and ignored it because the sound was OK. Than i had two children's (ha-ha) and receiver didn't used for a 1,5 year. In december 2019 i turn it on, and receiver haven't no any sound with UE22 error.*
Hello all, my name is Oleg, i'am from Russia. I'am with you with UE22 error. Pioneer repair program worked only at USA and Canada, in Russia is not.
I'am trying to find DSP chip D810K013DZKB400 at the stores and this is hopelessly
In Aliexpress, if i understand right, 99% chips are fake (used, rebolled, remarkered B chips)


I wrote to Pioneer Russia at the aend of 2019 and they said, that they can only offer commercial repair for ~200$ and "UE22 repair-program" is not for Russia.
Other repair services can change the chip for a ~170$ (with chip). But i don't want to waste so much money: nobody can give 100% guarantee, that it will be good/new/D-chip; in my opinion Pionner must be held accountable for this situation. My receiver works about 1000 hours at all))


It will be very good, if Pioneer will continue this program not olny in USA/Canada, but also in Europe.


Pioneer, hear us, please!


----------



## NW_Viking

Pioneer receiver model/number: VSX-1121-K
Build date (MFD: month & year), NOV 2011
Purchase date: JAN 2012
UE22 Error display date: Jan 2020
Receiver positioning/placement statement: Bottom glass shelf in open cabinet, several inches of empty space above, good clearance on sides and back (except for a few inches in middle where there is a post in the rack)..
Usage: High, > 50 hours a week. One 15 month period in 2014-2015 where almost no usage due to temp work assignment in another city.
Description: Flashing UE22 on power-up, some popping noises, especially when adjusting volume. Couple of times got a very loud burp for a second or 2. Then usually got sound to play normally while the error code flashed. Not sure if I had stereo or DD, but it sounded OK. Cycling power (power button) on the unit seems to clear the error, though yesterday it took 3 tries. I was careful to turn volume very low before doing so.

I started googling Pioneer Receiver UE22 a few days ago and found this thread. Had no idea this was going on. Pretty certain I registered the product back in 2012. Would have been nice to get a heads-up from Pioneer/Onkyo. 

Did anyone receive a heads-up on this issue?

Anyway, I filled out the form on the Onkyo Customer Service page. Got this in an email 2 days later (yesterday):

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program has ended.
The program was been in place for several years,
however it was time to bring it to a conclusion.

Other option:

Please use this link to locate your closest authorized service center:
http://help.pioneerhomeusa.com/support/service_locator.cfm

NOTE: Please ask the service center if they can get parts for this unit 1st.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I live in the Seattle area, the closest authorized service center is in Huntington Beach CA. 

I did not contact the service center. Even if they can repair the unit at a reasonable cost, I don't think it is worth it for an 8 year-old receiver. Plus I was kind of thinking of replacing the unit with a new one to get 4K video anyway.

I purchased a Yamaha TSR-7850 at Costco, which is currently offering a $100 discount. I will provide feedback on that unit once I get it installed on the appropriate thread.


----------



## Paleblue

*Preventing UE 22 error*

I have a pioneer SC-61 and thankfully no UE22 error (yet). I use the HDMI (Out) ARC channel to receive sound from my TV, and that’s it. Zero other video or audio input connections to SC-61.

So since I’m not using any video processing with the receiver, and therefore possibly not putting “miles” on faulty chip, does anyone know if there’s a better chance I won’t burn out the faulty DSP chip that’s causing UE22? Or does the faulty DSP chip do both video AND audio processing? Thought I’d ask, would love to keep this receiver going as long as possible!


----------



## ben_pyett

Of course it ends in Jan 2020, Mine started to happen in Feb 2020

Currently no impact to sound production, just the flashing error code

VSX 2021 bought in November 2011

Window shopping for replacemnet 4K enabled AV amp.


----------



## difar

Pioneer receiver model/number SC-67
Build date (MFD: month & year), JULY 19 2013
Purchase date DEC 2013
UE22 Error display date
Receiver positioning/placement statement OPEN BOOK SHELF VERY WELL VENTED 
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up USED VERY LITTLE HIS IS MY 33RD PIONEER AND LOOKS LIKE MY LAST MY OTHER 3 ELITE RECEIVERS AND NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing. FEB 2019 I started getting a popping sound when I first powered it up.just happen a few times at first then sound would take a few mins to come on.


I called my locale dealer about the problem in may 2019 and they told me to contact onko.I called them on may 15th 2019 and talked to a young man for about a hr about the problem.I told him my dealer told me about the recall.he kept telling me it was over and there was nothing he could do to help me.a few months go by with me dealing with turning my receiver on waiting about 10 mins for sound to come on getting really mad about the whole thing. so I starting calling around and found out that panurgy oem was still repairing them so I contacted them direct and they told me yes they could repair it but I would have to get a repair ticket number by calling onko so again I call them.I called onko again on Aug 27 2019 AGAIN I get the run around we are no longer repairing them the program is over.

This is my 4th pioneer elite home receiver and I've had nothing but pioneer in my cars but this will be my last.what great customer service.


----------



## taiwanluthiers

Let me preface that I live in Taiwan so I won't be able to mail the receiver in even if Pioneer offers a repair program. Also it's not even worth doing that because I can buy a good non-digital/DSP/bells and whistle integrated amp for 120 dollars used... and those units last forever.


I was given a Pioneer SC-1222K for free. It was flashing the UE22 code, and the previous owner said the audio worked intermittently. So I read the thread and many other threads on other forums talking about the UE22 problem, and everyone said "send it in or replace the board". But my DSP chip is QFP package so it can be easily replaced. My chip is this:

I plasma cut a hole where the DSP chip is (obviously with the chassis taken off of the receiver) and used an oxy acetylene torch on the chip itself (I do not have a heat gun so I used this carefully) and that fixed the audio problem and the UE22 error. However I think a permanent fix is to replace that chip. So the code on the chip is D808K013CPTP4, and the replacement chip is D808K013DPTP4. All I had to do is google the chip number and several ebay sellers sell them for not a lot of money. I bought mine from Taobao which is removed from another device. I will replace the chip and hopefully fix the problem permanently.


I don't know if this will fix it but no attempt at flashing the BIOS was made (I was going to because the instruction manual said that UE22 was an update error). I have read that flashing the BIOS with the UE22 error will actually cause further problems so I stopped attempting to flash it. I will post any news if I have any. Unfortunately because of the damned corona virus, factories in China has basically stopped working and so I couldn't get new chips at all.


----------



## taiwanluthiers

I'm sorry for the second post but I can't seem to edit my post to add something.


Has anyone attempted to simply bypass the preamp stage and use the unit as a simple power amp (I believe a pre amp can be built cheaply if you're good at soldering, or if connecting to a HTPC via analog channels, use that as the preamp)? I notice the power amp section is pretty well isolated from the rest of the unit, so it seems just a matter of finding out where the input for the power amp is and wire those to the RCA jacks and then you could simply just connect any device with an existing preamp into it and use the device's volume control to adjust the volume...


Not elegant but hey, it's better than throwing it out...


----------



## vrtclhykr

Pioneer receiver model/number SC-55
Build date (MFD: month & year), NOV 2011
Purchase date Mar 2017
UE22 Error display date First time was June 2019
Receiver positioning/placement statement
I can't vouch for first owner. I purchased second hand from a serious audiophile so I assume well vented. for past few years sat in open ended cabinet and saw pretty high use. First time I saw error I removed from cabinet and compressed aired it. Worked fine until November. At this point I had to leave the receiver on 24/7 so the audio connections would stay. If it was turned off it would take about an hour for the connections to heat up enough to give audio output. Early December---->Death
This is my second Elite to do this.
I am in Canada. I was already aware of this thread and submitted my claim mid december with fingers crossed. I received email back within a day from Gabe giving me replacement or repair options. I responded a few times after that but no response back. It was over the holidays and new year so I did not stress. With the knowledge the program had ended I called mid January and worked out the details on the phone. She said that although the program had ended I was okay. Further emails and my shipping box arrived. Packed it up and unit is getting sent to them Monday. I got in under the wire.
Thanks to Onkyo for supporting this program and those here that kept it rolling for such an extended period of time. With 3 kids at home I could not wait for a new unit so upgraded to a Marantz SR7011 for the main room. Repaired Elite is going in the new lower media room. Atmos upstairs...Hell yea!!!


----------



## dreamliner77

Has anyone contacted Onkyo/Pioneer support since the support/trade-in program ended? I started getting the dreaded UE22 error last month on a VSX-1122k. For about a month I was able to keep it on and then power cycle it to have it come back but it has finally stopped outputting sound altogether.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

dreamliner77 said:


> Has anyone contacted Onkyo/Pioneer support since the support/trade-in program ended? I started getting the dreaded UE22 error last month on a VSX-1122k. For about a month I was able to keep it on and then power cycle it to have it come back but it has finally stopped outputting sound altogether.


You can contact them yourself to find out!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner77

Anh Nguyen said:


> You can contact them yourself to find out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk



Ahoy Captain Obvious! God forbid if I was wondering what experience others may have had since extended support has ended.


----------



## Topher

Pioneer receiver model/number SC-1526
Build date (MFD: month & year), JUNE 2011
Purchase date ?
My SC-1526 (Future Shop version of the SC-55) is dropping the audio. When I pause, RW, FF or change the channel on my Bell satellite IRD, the sound quits. It eventually comes back, first with a pop. The length of the drop gets longer the longer the unit's been on & it's gotten worse over the last few weeks. Saturday night it was taking 1/2 an hour to come back on.
I've tried two satellite receivers, multiple HDMI inputs & switching between audio over HDMI & optical, all with the same result. I'll try a Chromecast, but I'm pretty sure it's the Pioneer.
Is this related? I spent a good amount of money on this & I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Topher said:


> Pioneer receiver model/number SC-1526
> Build date (MFD: month & year), JUNE 2011
> Purchase date ?
> My SC-1526 (Future Shop version of the SC-55) is dropping the audio. When I pause, RW, FF or change the channel on my Bell satellite IRD, the sound quits. It eventually comes back, first with a pop. The length of the drop gets longer the longer the unit's been on & it's gotten worse over the last few weeks. Saturday night it was taking 1/2 an hour to come back on.
> I've tried two satellite receivers, multiple HDMI inputs & switching between audio over HDMI & optical, all with the same result. I'll try a Chromecast, but I'm pretty sure it's the Pioneer.
> Is this related? I spent a good amount of money on this & I'm quite disappointed.


You're on the same boat.
Time to move on.
It sucks if you bought used though

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topher

No, I bought it new, just don't remember the date. It was on close-out so I got a fair bit off.
So there's no point trying to repair it?


----------



## Anh Nguyen

Topher said:


> No, I bought it new, just don't remember the date. It was on close-out so I got a fair bit off.
> So there's no point trying to repair it?


Yes, if you can find a repair shop to remove and replace defective DSP chips.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Topher

Anh Nguyen said:


> Yes, if you can find a repair shop to remove and replace defective DSP chips.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Sounds expensive.
I was never really impressed with the Pioneer, but mostly because of the UI. Won't even display what surround mode it's in. And coming from an HK AVR-325, the limited cross-over setting were, well, limiting.
I'm cheap, so I'll look into an Onkyo TX-787 or 797.


----------



## THCC

Pucco said:


> Another Pioneer user in Sweden with the UE22 error
> 
> Pioneer receiver model/number: SC-LX56
> Build date (MFD: month & year):JUN 2012
> Purchase date: AUG 2012
> UE22 Error display date: NOV 2019
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: In a shelf in my AV furniture, open in front and back, 10 cm at sides and top.
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: Medium. Average 2 hours a day as TV/home theater unit. Service menu showed 18400 hours of use at the beginning of November.
> Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing:
> Some time in October audio started to stutter when starting the receiver. At the beginning of November it was no audio for about 5 minutes and I noticed the flashing UE22. After searching the net I found this thread and found out about the TI DSP problem.
> At the beginning of December startup was 25minutes before audio was working and at the end of December no audio at all.
> 
> 
> Since we have no Customer Care Program for repair or replacement in Europe I decided to try to fix it myself so I ordered a set of DSP's from China. They have not arrived yet, still waiting.
> There are a few sellers on eBay that sells surplus parts with the correct package and chip revision (rev D). In my case it was TQFP144 with a cooling pad on the bottom which I have equipment to replace at home. They are "new unused" and the photos shows correct package, part number and revision. Hopefully they are not fake.



Hi Pucco,


Greetings from Portugal. 

I have exactly the same Pionner model and I'm facing the same problem (UE22 error). I bought it back in 2013 and started getting this error last year. Were you able to find a solution for it? 

Mine is still working but it's taking longer and longer for the audio to start working and the UE22 continues to flash all the time. I guess sooner or later it will stop working indefinitely. 

Since this is an old model and no longer support from Pioneer it seems we are on our own. If you found a solution could you please share it.


Cheers


----------



## taiwanluthiers

Update:


I had the defective chip replaced. Now it boots up, no UE or any other error code. However there is absolutely NO audio at all. I don't know why. Maybe it doesn't like the new DSP chip?


I replaced it with the chip of the same number except where it says C it says D. TI says this is a pin for pin replacement.


Everything works fine just no sound... weird.


----------



## jbhguitar

Pioneer receiver: VSX-53
Build date (MFD: month & year): May 2011
Purchase date: July 2011
UE22 Error display date: 4/10/2020
Receiver positioning/placement statement: glass shelf open on all sides, over 1" of clearance on top
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium to high, mostly used for watching TV. I have Emotiva amps from 2011 for the front and center channels, so that might have kept my receiver slightly cooler.

I'm happy to have stumbled across this thread. I sent Onkyo a message and hopefully they'll be able to help me out.


----------



## Anh Nguyen

jbhguitar said:


> Pioneer receiver: VSX-53
> 
> Build date (MFD: month & year): May 2011
> 
> Purchase date: July 2011
> 
> UE22 Error display date: 4/10/2020
> 
> Receiver positioning/placement statement: glass shelf open on all sides, over 1" of clearance on top
> 
> Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: medium to high, mostly used for watching TV. I have Emotiva amps from 2011 for the front and center channels, so that might have kept my receiver slightly cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to have stumbled across this thread. I sent Onkyo a message and hopefully they'll be able to help me out.


Sorry, you are out of luck already. Just move on with newer models or different brand.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anh Nguyen

taiwanluthiers said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> I had the defective chip replaced. Now it boots up, no UE or any other error code. However there is absolutely NO audio at all. I don't know why. Maybe it doesn't like the new DSP chip?
> 
> 
> I replaced it with the chip of the same number except where it says C it says D. TI says this is a pin for pin replacement.
> 
> 
> Everything works fine just no sound... weird.


One thing you probably don't know is DSP firmware. Without it, no sound for you.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## taiwanluthiers

Anh Nguyen said:


> One thing you probably don't know is DSP firmware. Without it, no sound for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


 So what can I do about that? Is there a firmware that I can download and put on the USB? I tried to update by network but it gave me error 7


Also why would the firmware be different? If it was the wrong firmware for the board or whatever NOTHING should work, in fact the unit should not even boot up at all. But now it boots up, everything works but it just produces no sound.


In fact I connected a TV to it via HDMI and it works perfectly, but again, no sound. If this is the issue of firmware NOTHING should work because as far as I know everything, including video goes through this DSP.


The original chip and the new chip has the same model number but it's revision D of that same chip rather than C (which is the error prone one) and TI has said the chip is a pin for pin direct functional replacement. Therefore it should just work.


Unless the soldering job was not done properly...


----------



## Edllguy

taiwanluthiers said:


> So what can I do about that? Is there a firmware that I can download and put on the USB? I tried to update by network but it gave me error 7
> 
> 
> Also why would the firmware be different? If it was the wrong firmware for the board or whatever NOTHING should work, in fact the unit should not even boot up at all. But now it boots up, everything works but it just produces no sound.
> 
> 
> In fact I connected a TV to it via HDMI and it works perfectly, but again, no sound. If this is the issue of firmware NOTHING should work because as far as I know everything, including video goes through this DSP.
> 
> 
> The original chip and the new chip has the same model number but it's revision D of that same chip rather than C (which is the error prone one) and TI has said the chip is a pin for pin direct functional replacement. Therefore it should just work.
> 
> 
> Unless the soldering job was not done properly...




Hello taiwanluthiers,


I'm hoping that the DSP firmware and installation instructions for the chip replacement will eventually be shared on this thread. It has been done, however, it just hasn't been posted.

If anyone would be kind enough to share and post on this thread it would go a long way to help those who have no other option besides purchasing another receiver. 


Thanks


----------



## taiwanluthiers

Edllguy said:


> Hello taiwanluthiers,
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the DSP firmware and installation instructions for the chip replacement will eventually be shared on this thread. It has been done, however, it just hasn't been posted.
> 
> If anyone would be kind enough to share and post on this thread it would go a long way to help those who have no other option besides purchasing another receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Just an update...


I've spent too many sleepless nights and stress to bother with this. I could not update the firmware at all, and I was under the impression since the chips are basically identical but with the aging issue fixed, and DSP chips (to my understanding) have no memory capacity, meaning replace the chips and it should just work (kinda like replacing a CPU on your computer motherboard). I do not know of any way to flash the firmware because I don't have a PROM burner or any specialized hardware, I decided to junk the receiver.


I took it to a nearby junkyard and I received 2 dollars for all the scrap steel, aluminum, copper, etc. that the receiver contains (after all it is work for them to separate it out and sell it as raw materials to smelters).


I am going to buy an Usher AU-8500 integrated stereo amplifier. I am never buying another audio/video equipment that depends on some digital equipment for it to even function. Back in the day nobody ever thought that AV receivers/integrated amp should even have firmware. I have no issue if those digital equipment were separate modules that can be easily bypassed and use the analog side of it, because honestly those solid state electronics are very reliable, and can and should be able to work for decades without failure. The Usher unit fits that bill. They are built like a tank and weights more than most AV receivers that have 100 watt per channel (7 channel total for 7.1). The amp in question is 135 watts x 2 (it is stereo only). But that thing is heavier than most receivers. It's also very cheap, costing only around 250 dollars brand new, and you can find them used for 100 dollars or so. 



It has no firmware, very few IC to speak of, just a HUGE transformer, lots of heatsinks, etc..


This is what it looks like inside:












If something broke most of the parts is available off the shelf, just desolder and resolder. I can fix that and not have to depend on a friend with electronic rework stations.


Just so you know the amp in question drives this monster with ease (I have seen it done):












Try driving that with a Pioneer VSX/SC anything!


However my understanding is Usher doesn't export their integrated amplifier, only the speakers and preamp/power amps... and they are quite expensive.


----------



## Edllguy

The UE22 customer care program has ended, however, it would be nice to see some reports here of how Onkyo has come through with your claim submission. (submitted prior to January 1st, 2020 deadline)


Thanks


----------



## rollon1980

hi guys. 3 questions if I may:

1. HAs anyone succeeded in replacing their DSP chip (not the whole board)?

2. Is the DSP chip still easy to buy?

3. Would an LX86 for US$320 be a good deal? Would putting heatsinks on the DSP chips prolong the life of the unit?

thx!


----------



## Edllguy

rollon1980 said:


> hi guys. 3 questions if I may:
> 
> 1. HAs anyone succeeded in replacing their DSP chip (not the whole board)?
> 
> 2. Is the DSP chip still easy to buy?
> 
> 3. Would an LX86 for US$320 be a good deal? Would putting heatsinks on the DSP chips prolong the life of the unit?
> 
> thx!


1. Yes, however, they also had knowledge and equipment to reprogram the DSP firmware on the new chips (applies to corrupted firmware as a result of trying to update firmware after UE22 appears).

2. No, most of the remaining DSP chips have either been bought up for personal use or have been purchased for reselling.

3. Don't know about the LX86 etc but putting heatsinks on the faulty DSP chips only works if the faulty chips are new or have low mileage on them. 
Faulty DSP chips with high mileage are likely to still fail if adding heatsinks. 

However, it doesn't hurt to add them now since its next to impossible to acquire replacement DSP chips. What do you have to loose in trying this theoretical/experimental fix especially if UE22 hasn't appeared yet on the Pioneer receiver. 


All the best.


----------



## Zebberjr

zzattack said:


> I received a message from Edllguy with some questions regarding DSP chip replacement. Since my postcount is too low, I'm not allowed to send or even reply to private messages apparently, so I'm including my response below.
> Hi,
> Yes, I'm willing to answer any questions. Definitely if they're coming from the guy who has already helped so many DSP victims! No reason for this information not to be shared.
> 
> Thus far I have replaced 26 DSP chips in 19 different receivers (as you probably know, some higher end receivers have 2 DSP chips). All of them ended up working, except one of the earlier ones I did where I applied too much heat and the chip popped. Receiver was fine but I needed another DSP chip. Time will tell, but thus far I have no reason to suspect these chips are anything other than the real deal.
> 
> Regarding equipment... the better your equipment, the less skill you need. I started out doing such repairs with a relatively simple (~500$) hot air station. With some dexterity and experience that's all you need, as these BGA chips are not incredibly large. For chips a size up (say laptop CPUs, xbox GPUs etc.) hot air won't suffice and you need some serious power output to heat such boards evenly, as they dissipate heat so well, it takes a lot to bring the temperate past the lead-free solder's melting point.
> Nowadays I do have such a serious machine and the main benefits over hot air is that the process is reliable, repeatable and the temperatures I work with are safer for the chip. With hot air you could easily be blowing 450°C (850° F) for a while before the chip comes loose. The board may only be around 100° but the chip can be over 300° when that happens. My larger machine (Chinese, ~5000$) has a huge infrared area which evenly heats up the board to about 160°C and once warm, it comes in with hot air for a brief minute to bring the chip just over melting point. The machine follows a program so the process is basically automated and repeatable, thus can be made reliable.
> 
> Fwiw, I charge €40 for the service and €25 for the DSP part. In my area, 921's sell for less than €100 so it's barely economical for those. Higher level models are still viable though.
> By now I need about an hour per amp, and if the owner has previously attempted to update his firmware after seeing an UE22 message, this firmware is likely corrupted. That requires taking off the SPI Flash chip containing the firmware, and reprogramming it off-board. That takes another 15 minutes or so. All in all, in total I think it's a decent hour wage, but I gotta factor in that the BGA machine needs to pay itself off



Dear Zzattack,

I have read your comments on AVSforum about the UE22 error on Pioneer AV Recievers with great interest. Thank you very much for the information you share!

I own a Pioneer VSX-2021 and a Pioneer SC-LX85 - both now have the UE22 error and no sound :-(

For a start, I have tried to repair the VSX-2021 and have ordered a new DSP (at Alibaba) and had it professionally replaced. However, I still have no sound, and I can understand form your comments that it's probably because I tried a firmware update while having the UE22 error.

Would you like to help me get the firmware updated/reprogrammed?

I really hope that you will give me time to answer me - of course I agree to pay for the service you may provide me.

Greetings from Denmark
Bjorn


----------



## Newfy

*Pioneer Elite SC 67 UE22 code*

Hi all.

I got this code the other day and had no idea that there was actually a problem with Pioneer Recievers.

Of course this happens after a program was in place to fix the problem.

Bought new in 2012 and have had no issues with it. It was used alot as the kids would watch netlfix and play minecraft lol.

Is it worth emailing Onkyo/Pioneer. If I can get it fixed for a reasonable price I will or do I have a paper weight.

I let the reciever sit unpluged for two days and yesterday plugged it in and disconnected all the HDMI cables from it. No error. 

Is it possible to still use the amp section and just run a pre amp to bypass all the processing.

Thanks


----------



## KEITHK2581

Also recently started getting the dreaded UE22 on my SC-65. No help from Onkyo/Pioneer either. Was given the standard the program has ended email. 

Does anyone know if it's possible to just swap the board with the DSP out for a replacement board? I'm good at soldering but have never done a chipset before or have the correct equipment do to so. 

If there's a replacement board, does anyone know the part number(s)? Thanks!


----------



## TeeJay2000

Edllguy said:


> The UE22 customer care program has ended, however, it would be nice to see some reports here of how Onkyo has come through with your claim submission. (submitted prior to January 1st, 2020 deadline)
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks to a chance click on this old thread (thank you AVS Forum), I had my SC-1526 (Future Shop badged SC55/57) repaired and returned to me under the program just before it ended at the end of 2019. So much time had passed that I had bought a new receiver (Onkyo actually), and almost forgot about this Pioneer sitting in my basement storage. I had previously tried to have it repaired a couple of years ago and got nowhere. On testing, the repaired receiver works perfectly but ironically, I have gone 4K and no longer have need of it.


----------



## Edllguy

KEITHK2581 said:


> Also recently started getting the dreaded UE22 on my SC-65. No help from Onkyo/Pioneer either. Was given the standard the program has ended email.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to just swap the board with the DSP out for a replacement board? I'm good at soldering but have never done a chipset before or have the correct equipment do to so.
> 
> If there's a replacement board, does anyone know the part number(s)? Thanks!


I would suggest you contact Onkyo and see if they still have parts available for your model. However, you may have to pay full cost.


All the best.


----------



## RADO HAJDU

*updated Chipsets LX SC86*

Hi Edllguy, I have a question, if you could answer it for me. I have this LX-SC86 model 2012 with the typical error UE22, I have bought both DSP upgraded chipsets D808K013DPTP4. Do you think, when I replace them for faulty D808K013CPTP4 chipsets on the original main digital board, should it work? 

Thanks for answer.

R.


----------



## Edllguy

RADO HAJDU said:


> Hi Edllguy, I have a question, if you could answer it for me. I have this LX-SC86 model 2012 with the typical error UE22, I have bought both DSP upgraded chipsets D808K013DPTP4. Do you think, when I replace them for faulty D808K013CPTP4 chipsets on the original main digital board, should it work?
> 
> Thanks for answer.
> 
> R.


Hello Rado Hajdu,

From what has been shared on this thread by other affected owners is that most had difficulty getting it to work after replacing with updated chip-sets. They have also shared that they tried to upgrade the firmware with the defective chip-set (prior to newer chip-set replacement) which may have corrupted the firmware and made it difficult to work with updated chip-sets.

If you have not tried to update firmware and install the newer chip-set yourself and it works, then this is good news to share on this thread. However, you will have to decide if its worth taking that risk by following that path.

I rely on reports and feedback to get accurate information to post on this thread. Sometimes I need multiple reports to make sure of its accuracy and authenticity.


All the best. Let us know the outcome.

Thanks


Edit: I'm hoping that eventually the knowledge and skill set to reprogram the firmware on the updated newer DSP's will be shared and posted on this thread. I believe it will happen...


----------



## JoeD

Well, My Pioneer SC-67 finally bit the bullet with the dreaded UE22, and no sound  Tried resetting it, but no luck.


----------



## Enovare

JoeD said:


> Well, My Pioneer SC-67 finally bit the bullet with the dreaded UE22, and no sound  Tried resetting it, but no luck.


Time to move on!


----------



## JoeD

Enovare said:


> Time to move on!


I'm already shopping around, with no success so far.

PS. I'm hurting right now with only the internal display speakers to get me by.


----------



## alexb76

Hi guys,

I've been experiencing a LOUD garbled up static kind of noise on my Pioneer Elite SC-67 receiver! It happens when the following is occurring:


Switching HDMI inputs
The HDMI source, is ON, playing some audio of some sort
The noise continues for 20 sec-1min, THEN a BIG BANG noise, and then it's totally fine!
Video is perfectly fine
Interestingly, the noise sounds DIFFERENT on different sources, like the noise on my cable box, sound diff than when I switch to XBOX.

1. Is this UE22? I do NOT have an error message. After the noise goes away, it works fine
2. Is Pioneer fixing these problems or not?
3. Since I still have sound, is there something I could do, preventing this from getting worse?
4. Can I buy a board and replace myself? or can I buy the chip?
5. Any other solutions?

Thanks


----------



## Enovare

Enovare said:


> Time to move on!


How long before it died?


----------



## alexb76

How do I check the manufacturing date of my SC-67? Mine was bought in Feb. 2014... I read that TI chips on builds AFTER March. 2013, are the newer version... my unit is developing HDMI Audio issues ONLY when switching, but NO UE22 error! It outputs a loud noise when I switch that goes away after a while... IS THAT the same issue or something else? Anyone could chime-in please?!


----------



## JoeD

alexb76 said:


> How do I check the manufacturing date of my SC-67? Mine was bought in Feb. 2014... I read that TI chips on builds AFTER March. 2013, are the newer version... my unit is developing HDMI Audio issues ONLY when switching, but NO UE22 error! It outputs a loud noise when I switch that goes away after a while... IS THAT the same issue or something else? Anyone could chime-in please?!





alexb76 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been experiencing a LOUD garbled up static kind of noise on my Pioneer Elite SC-67 receiver! It happens when the following is occurring:
> 
> 
> Switching HDMI inputs
> The HDMI source, is ON, playing some audio of some sort
> The noise continues for 20 sec-1min, THEN a BIG BANG noise, and then it's totally fine!
> Video is perfectly fine
> Interestingly, the noise sounds DIFFERENT on different sources, like the noise on my cable box, sound diff than when I switch to XBOX.
> 
> 1. Is this UE22? I do NOT have an error message. After the noise goes away, it works fine
> 2. Is Pioneer fixing these problems or not?
> 3. Since I still have sound, is there something I could do, preventing this from getting worse?
> 4. Can I buy a board and replace myself? or can I buy the chip?
> 5. Any other solutions?
> 
> Thanks



It could be, mine started about 3 months ago, by having intermittent audio drop outs on all sources, then a few weeks ago, it started displaying the UE22 error, and now it's dead silent on all sources. (purchased 2014)

PS, I was quoted $700 for the repair if they can get the parts, but I've decided to put that money towards a new receiver.


----------



## VarHyid

It happened. Last week my Pioneer VSX-1122K showed me the UE22 error followed by a loud buzz (like a feedback from a microphone). After 5-10 power down and power up cycles, it no longer shows the error and can be used for now, except when you try to play a DTS source, then it makes some horrible loud noise.

I won't even bother with repairs because an upgrade was long overdue anyway. The 1122K doesn't support TrueHD/Atmos anyway so I'm getting a VSX-934 as a replacement.

RIP, 1122K. It served me well from December 2012 until September 2020 during its daily 12+ hour service.


----------



## Masked

Thanks to this forum, in early 2019, I was able to send my father's Pioneer SC-57 away to the city for repairs via postal mail(just snuck under the weight limit), using the UE22 repair program. It returned and has been working well with regular use for the last year.

Well, now my personal reciever...a Pioneer SC-61 is beginning to flash the dreaded UE22. If I turn it on and off 3 to 7 times, it eventually shows the speaker channels and ue22 goes away, makes some awful noises as the channels blink and cut in and out(I keep the power amplifier off until it warms up and steadies itself, to avoid the undesired noises on the speakers).

And I come back here to find the program is over 

I miss the days when a reciever would last 20 years or more

Pretty pissed they aren't fixing their flawed receivers anymore.

I will not be buying pioneer ever again

That being said, now that my hand has been forced, it's time to upgrade to hdmi 2.1 for the future ps5 days ahead 

I'm eyeing up the new yamaha adventage RX series coming out shortly. Denon avr-x3700 or Marantz SR6015 are other choices


----------



## dimanata2007

Masked said:


> Thanks to this forum, in early 2019, I was able to send my father's Pioneer SC-57 away to the city for repairs via postal mail(just snuck under the weight limit), using the UE22 repair program. It returned and has been working well with regular use for the last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be buying pioneer ever again
> 
> That being said, now that my hand has been forced, it's time to upgrade to hdmi 2.1 for the future ps5 days ahead
> 
> I'm eyeing up the new yamaha adventage RX series coming out shortly. Denon avr-x3700 or Marantz SR6015 are other choices


Hi. Did you go through Onkio repair program? Is it still running?
I always had Pioneers, but bought a Denon x2600 a few years back and not really happy with it: the sound and overheating, it's running very hot and imo doesn't push out spec. wattage.


----------



## JoeD

dimanata2007 said:


> Hi. Did you go through Onkio repair program? Is it still running?
> I always had Pioneers, but bought a Denon x2600 a few years back and not really happy with it: the sound and overheating, it's running very hot and imo doesn't push out spec. wattage.


The repair program ended in 2019


----------



## Newfy

Hi all. I have some good news. I just had my SC67 receiver repaired at a repair facility in Toronto and they replaced the HDMI board with the updated DSP chips. He updated the software and it is working as it should. They are an authorized Pioneer repair shop so as soon as I told him the problem he starting explaining how it needed a new board with updated chips, the boards are getting depleted but he had some in stock. Hopefully another 7 years without problems.


----------



## Frustrated with Pioneer

After doing my research and contacting both Pioneer and Onkyo, the program has ended and will not remedy any new issues for the same. This was my response to the company after being informed this.
So this was a documented manufacturer defect in the Pioneer product, pioneer knew about this problem, had a program to fix these receivers, and to this date is no longer honoring and making good on this defect? What about the loyal customers that trusted in the Pioneer brand for years and are now just experiencing this problem directly related to their defect? Sorry, we are just out of luck? As a worldly recognized name in audio, Pioneer should be ashamed of themselves. Its not like the receiver was being tossed and kicked around the room. I took great care in my audio and was proud to display the name Pioneer. Now the receiver is absolutely no good to me, and as one person on a forum said “it is nothing better than a boat anchor”. Thanks for nothing Pioneer. I will give the company a chance to respond to this email, but unless they make good on their defected product and reinstate the program, they have lost a loyal customer and are dead to me.


----------



## JuGgErS

My SC63 has been displaying the dreaded UE22 error since May 10th. I was able to give the AVR some warm up time and it would work fine for the remainder of the day. Sadly this warm up time has steadily increased and yesterday it took nearly 8 hours before the AVR was functional. Looks like it has finally died. I have reached out to Pioneer to see if I have any chance at repair. I am not holding my breath. Really sad that a company won't stand behind a product with known defective parts.

*EDIT: *I reached out to Pioneer USA for support and was directed to Eleven Trading Company. Below is their response. I am sure nothing will come of this but I had to try.

Hello Mathew

Effective January 1st, 2020, the special Customer Care Program has ended.
The program has been in place for several years; however, it was time to bring it to a conclusion.
Here is the option that we recommend:
If you would like to have your unit serviced, please use this link below to locate your closest authorized service center:
Due to the age of the receiver please contact the authorized service center to see if parts are available to repair the receiver.

The receiver will have to go to our service center for repair our parts department will not sale an internal part to a customer or unauthorized service center.
Service Centers | Onkyo USA
*Jose*
Customer Service Representative

*ONKYO | PIONEER | INTEGRA | ELITE*

I followed up with the following response.

Jose,

Well **** I had worried that would be the response. Certainly sad that products with such a well documented defective part has a time limit on repairs. If I had known this at the time of purchase I would not have purchased Pioneer.

In case Pioneer and its affiliates are not aware you can find a rather lengthy thread at AVS Forum. URL: UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?.

It would be nice if Pioneer and their affiliates reversed their decision and allowed at the very least a one-time repair for all units sold with the defective TI DPS chips.


----------



## Topher

Newfy said:


> Hi all. I have some good news. I just had my SC67 receiver repaired at a repair facility in Toronto and they replaced the HDMI board with the updated DSP chips. He updated the software and it is working as it should. They are an authorized Pioneer repair shop so as soon as I told him the problem he starting explaining how it needed a new board with updated chips, the boards are getting depleted but he had some in stock. Hopefully another 7 years without problems.


Where'd you send it & how much was the repair? I'm going to get a new receiver, but maybe I can get my SC-1526 repaired & sell it.


----------



## Newfy

Topher said:


> Where'd you send it & how much was the repair? I'm going to get a new receiver, but maybe I can get my SC-1526 repaired & sell it.


I brought it to Northstar Electonics in Markham Ontario. David was great and even followed up a few weeks later to make sure everything was ok. You would have to call them. A gentleman was getting an SC57 HDMI board replaced and it was more than mine. I paid 600 to get fixed but I am not able to upgrade at this time so fixing it was better than getting a cheap replacement.

I actually had a friend give me an older Harmon Kardon amp and I was so happy to get mine back lol. It really sounded terrible compared to the Pioneer. Give them a call and hopefully they have the board for you.


----------



## SnickySnacks

Well, my VSX-53 bit the dust and, of course, I hadn’t heard about the replacement program until after it was over. 

For $600 might as well just buy a new 4k120 receiver whenever they come out. 

But my real question is what to do with my dead receiver. Anything better to do with it than chuck it/recycle it?


----------



## Topher

Eh, I don't think I'd get $600 if I got it fixed & sold it. Time to move on.


----------



## JoeD

SnickySnacks said:


> Well, my VSX-53 bit the dust and, of course, I hadn’t heard about the replacement program until after it was over.
> 
> For $600 might as well just buy a new 4k120 receiver whenever they come out.
> 
> But my real question is what to do with my dead receiver. Anything better to do with it than chuck it/recycle it?


I just dumped mine in the electronics recycle bin, I contemplated getting it fixed, but the cost seemed like too much for an outdated receiver.


----------



## GregFo

Thanks to everyone on here as I thought I was going insane trying to address this mystery UE22 that newly appeared on my SC-65 last week. With the repair program concluded and the closest Onkyo service center to San Francisco is 300 miles away, I'm guessing my 2012 SC-65 now = paper weight. Any tips on other course of action at this stage? I saw several folks impressively take to repairing themselves where they could find replacement board, but my skill level is such that I would break the part while setting fire to the rest of my Audio system. I would also value any recommendations on alternate receivers. I only need 5.1 and single zone but I loved the SC-65's ability to drive powerful sound. Atmos would be a nice plus but maybe not a must have. Hugely informative thread, thanks.


----------



## jd_alpha

My SC-57 can be added to the list. I just started seeing the UE22 error the past week or so and had no idea of the controversy until I checked this thread. I bought the SC-57 in late 2011, had to send it in for a repair to the firmware (it had locked up in safe mode) in 2012, and sent it in for a big repair (replacement of the main board) in 2015. I'm sure I'll replace it with a new AVR soon.

I guess about the only reason to hold off on replacing it immediately would be to wait for broader adoption of HDMI 2.1? Or is that strictly for 8K video and not really all that relevant yet? I've fallen way behind ....

Since poking around I've also noticed all the consolidation in the AVR industry. It seems like there are really only like 3 manufacturers out there - LOL! Are there any real differences anymore between Onkyo and Pioneer AVRs, for example?

Maybe getting some "dumb" power amps to amplify my speakers paired with a lower-power-rated and cheaper AVR with all the "smart" features might be an option? It looks like 10 years might be about the most we can expect from AVRs now before they need to be replaced, but a "dumb" solid state amplifier should last decades.

- Cheers,
JD


----------



## NathanBW

Hello everyone and thank you for sharing your knowledge .

After reading this thread and experience the same UE22 with intermittent audio drops followed by no sound at all.
In order to confirm that it is the DSP chip - i heated both chips with a heat gun and the sound came back ( and UE22 was still flashing).

I own a SC-LX76 and it has two chips, i ordered two D808K013DPTP4 ( the upgraded version) and replaced them .
Now i have no error and no sound , after looking at the menu the firmware changed from 1-180-084-512-107 to 1-180-084-***-107 so i guess i now have the wrong firmware.

If anyone that has the upgraded board can share the firmware number it will be appreciated .

As i can't find any firmware file anywhere online and did not get any response from Pioneer i am considering to get new C version chips and swap them again.

What do you guys think i should do?

Sorry for the long post and thank you .


----------



## LoonyLisa

NathanBW said:


> Hello everyone and thank you for sharing your knowledge .
> 
> After reading this thread and experience the same UE22 with intermittent audio drops followed by no sound at all.
> In order to confirm that it is the DSP chip - i heated both chips with a heat gun and the sound came back ( and UE22 was still flashing).
> 
> I own a SC-LX76 and it has two chips, i ordered two D808K013DPTP4 ( the upgraded version) and replaced them .
> Now i have no error and no sound , after looking at the menu the firmware changed from 1-180-084-512-107 to 1-180-084-***-107 so i guess i now have the wrong firmware.
> 
> If anyone that has the upgraded board can share the firmware number it will be appreciated .
> 
> As i can't find any firmware file anywhere online and did not get any response from Pioneer i am considering to get new C version chips and swap them again.
> 
> What do you guys think i should do?
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thank you .


Try ONKYO,Integra,YAMAHA,PIONEER,MARANTZ нет звука (Ресиверы, Предварительные усилители, медиаплееры) [10] - Конференция iXBT.com
Hope this helps x


----------



## Dale-UE22

OnkyoUSATechSupport said:


> Hello all
> 
> As a member of OnkyoUSA's technical support I would like to clear up some misconceptions regarding the UE22 program:
> 
> 1) This program only affects certain models made between 2011-2012
> 
> 2) While originally we were offering a repair option, for many of the models affected we either have very limited stock on the parts or no longer have the part available to repair the receivers. This is why we are now offering a reduced price trade in option (there IS a cost associated with the trade in).
> 
> 3) Canada also has a trade in option, provided we have stock in Canada to offer the trade in
> 
> -MM



The UE22 error message on my AVR did not emerge until recently, well after the 12/31/19 expiration date of Pioneer's repair program. Customer Service insists that my only option at this point is to send in my device to a service center for repair. Yet the note above from a member of Onkyo's technical support team says that there are no more parts for the repair. I would be happy to participate in the reduced-price trade-in option. How can I do that?


----------



## Jeff Mackwood

taiwanluthiers said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> I had the defective chip replaced. Now it boots up, no UE or any other error code. However there is absolutely NO audio at all. I don't know why. Maybe it doesn't like the new DSP chip?
> 
> 
> I replaced it with the chip of the same number except where it says C it says D. TI says this is a pin for pin replacement.
> 
> 
> Everything works fine just no sound... weird.


I have a similar experience.

My Pioneer VSX-1026-k was displaying the UE22 error code and exhibiting all the bad behaviour talked about in this thread.

A few weeks ago I found a local shop that was willing to source the replacement chip and do the swap. Which they did. I picked the repaired unit up yesterday.

My unit required one chip. The replacement chip is D810K013DZKB4 (2011 model year). It was sourced by the shop from AliExpress and cost ~$40. It was made in China but is supposed to be a genuine TI chip.

Unfortunately the unit is not working: there is no sound. While the unit no longer displays the UE22 error code, the audio side remains as it was: nonfunctioning.

I hooked up some speakers and a source to the receiver. There was no sound. Not from the source, nor from FM. I then did a "factory reset" and still no sound. I went through the set-up menus and could not get the unit to produce a test tone. I tried the automated set up system (MCACC) using the calibrated mic and it would freeze before any sounds were played.

I also tried using headphones and that did not work.

I checked the firmware version and it said "current software version: 1-151081***031." So I connected the unit's Ethernet port. It was recognized by my home network. I attempted a firmware update via broadband after the unit said that a newer version "1-151-081-111-031 " was available. The update froze at 20% and displayed "UPDATE ERROR 1." I then downloaded a copy of that firmware from Pioneer and loaded it on to a FAT32 formatted USB stick and attempted an update again. It again froze at 20% and displayed the same message. I then downloaded what is supposed to be the most-recent firmware available from Pioneer ("1-205-081-111-089") and tried installing it via USB, and it froze at 20% as well.

I then did a hard power reset:
1) Unplug the power cord from the outlet
2) Wait at least 1 hour (60+ Minutes)
3) Press and hold the power button (on the amp, not the remote) for 60 seconds
4) Keep holding power button while plugging back in, and for another 60 seconds after.

Afterwards there was no apparent change. Still no sound. Still no calibration tones etc. I repeated all of the firmware updates and got the same error message after 20%.

From what I am seeing online from multiple sources / techs, other than not displaying the UE22 error code, all of what I am now seeing (the "***" in the installed firmware, no sound, firmware updates freezing at 20%) all point to the same chipset problem as prior to the replacement/repair.

I had bought this unit used. To the best of my knowledge the original owner had not tried a firmware update.

Has anyone else gone through a chipset replacement and ended up with the same problem? If so have you, or a shop, found a way to complete the firmware update / get the unit working again? Is there more to this issue than just those defective chips / firmware update issues? Needless to say, while I have tried contacting Onkyo / Pioneer, I have not heard back from them.

Jeff


----------



## steddyman

I have a Pioneer SC-LX75 purchased in 2012 in the UK and owned from new. I knew nothing about this problem, and my receiver has just started to show the UE22 flashing error message.

Currently I have no issues with sound, everything is working as it should. I am primarily feeding the Amp with ARC from my LG OLED TV which supports 5.1 passthru for HDMI.

I have a couple of questions:
1. Has anyone else in the UK had this problem? If they have, even before the US programme ended, have they had any success in getting Pioneer to replace it? This is a known manufacturing fault, so should have been covered under a product recall.
2. Does the fault only affect audio fed via HDMI? If it does, would the amp still not work fine if fed via Optical from the TV?

Thanks


----------



## grandmaison

My SC-1222 just started giving me this error code. I'm not going to have it serviced as I simply don't trust Pioneer anymore and I'd rather not throw good money after bad. Does anyone have any recommendations for who's making reliable, good equipment now? I need a 7.1 AVR for it's replacement.


----------



## steddyman

Even though my SC-LX75 is still working fine, I’ve decided to sell it and buy a Denon AVR-2700H. In terms of price, it is less than half the price of my old Pioneer which left me a little concerned.

However after listening to it for the last two I days, I am blown away by the clarity of the sound. Plus I get Atmos and 8K support (for the future) thrown into the deal.


----------



## grandmaison

I'm replacing my SC-1222 with the UE22 error code, with a Denon AVR-X3700H. So, other than my wallet, it's a win.


----------



## Stephane Lachapelle

Edllguy said:


> *Updated January 23, 2020*
> 
> *UE22 Special Customer Care Program through Onkyo has officially ended as of January 1, 2020.
> 
> Claims submitted on or before December 31, 2019 before the deadline will be processed by Onkyo support.
> 
> This thread will continue to provide community support to affected UE22 Pioneer receiver owners.*
> 
> 
> 
> Updated on August 30, 2019
> 
> New information from OnkyoUSA's technical support team. Post number one has been updated.
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> 
> UPDATED ON MARCH 21, 2017
> *Please scroll down to "Update on the cause of the UE22 Error" and Onkyo/Pioneers New Program* * Note: United States and Canada Only
> 
> Updated on July 10, 2017
> 
> Early unconfirmed reports are that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering repairs for this defect until the end of 2018.*
> 
> ^^^
> _This statement will be updated shortly since affected users are reporting that Onkyo/Pioneer are still accepting claims as of July 2019 with no program end date._
> 
> *Updated May 15, 2019*
> 
> SuperZ has reported that Onkyo/Pioneer continue to accept claims for HDMI board replacements. See below:
> 
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> *Updated on July 28, 2019*
> 
> AVS Forum member "calavs" reported that Onkyo/Pioneer has approved him for a one time repair for the UE22 error issue.
> 
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> *Updated September 2nd, 2019
> 
> Onkyo support has now stated that repairs are only being done while parts inventory is still available. Certain models no longer have spare parts for repairs.
> 
> As an alternative, a reduced priced trade in receiver is being offered depending on stock availability. This applies to both American and Canadian claim submissions.*
> 
> 
> However, I'm trying to petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have the UE22 repair program lengthened to the end of 2020/2021. Updates will be posted here on the status of this petition.
> 
> *Updated on July 28, 2017*
> 
> See post #2 about important information to know when submitting your claim.
> *____*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 15, 2015-I'm starting this thread to document and track the UE22 error that is occurring on affected 2011/2012 Pioneer and Pioneer Elite Receivers.
> 
> It is hoped that by bringing it to the attention of Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics that they will be committed to quality and customer service by addressing this issue in a timely and fair manner for affected owners.
> 
> This thread is not meant to trash Onkyo/Pioneer or be sarcastic which may take away from finding a solution to the problem. Instead it is hoped that affected users and knowledgeable people can bring a better understanding to what is going on with this error code and possible causes and solutions. In other words please be civilized and respectful in your choice of words (Please read AVS forum rules for more information).
> 
> *Background Information about the problem:*
> 
> Affected users have reported that when this problem occurs it does not happen suddenly but over a period of months before eventually the receiver completely fails and will not work. Reports of users getting the error code multiple times and then having to reset the receiver by applying the factory reset or unplugging the power and eventually months later the receiver produces no sound and simple knob and button commands does not respond. Also, the UE22 error usually happens at the worst time, just after your warranty has expired according to many owners comments on the internet. Just Google UE22 error and you will see all the comments and frustration of affected owners. I got tired of reading the posts of the many owners who spent good money on their Pioneer receivers only to walk away and move on from Pioneer because they got burned with this issue when they could not afford the out of pocket repair costs because the warranty had just expired.
> 
> For owners impacted with this issue while under Pioneer warranty, they have been fortunate and had their DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board (or main digital board) replaced free of charge and they received their receiver back with no more problems. However, the problem with this is that its the most expensive part of the internal boards ($400-$500 plus labor) and when you have to pay out of pocket it becomes hard to absorb that kind of a cost. It is hoped that Onkyo/Pioneer will find a fix for owners by isolating this issue to a specific defective chip and help affected owners by having that chip replaced instead of replacing the most expensive board from the internal electronics. This would be the most logical fix and cost effective approach to dealing with this problem for Onkyo/Pioneer.
> 
> *Forum members posting criteria:*
> 
> Please state the following:
> 
> *Pioneer receiver model/number*
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*,
> *Purchase date*
> *UE22 Error display date*
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement*
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
> You may also have some insider or technical knowledge that can shed light on the UE22 error and that would be most welcome.
> 
> This thread will be updated as the information comes in and will be compiled to better understand the problem and find possible solutions.
> 
> Hopefully someone senior at Onkyo/Pioneer will see this thread and respond in an appropriate manner for their fan and customer base.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *____
> Update on the cause of the UE22 Error*
> 
> 
> After researching, analyzing, and hypothesizing the cause of the UE22 Error and through a diligent community effort here on AVSForum the cause of UE22 Error has been found. The *root cause* has been isolated to defective Texas Instruments DSP chips that globally affects all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers manufactured in 2011/2012. See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error. See post#2 where the defective DSP chips are located.
> 
> *Edit: OnkyoUSA's technical support team has given new information on this thread that UE22 only affects certain 2011/2012 models. However, no further information was given at this time. Updates will be provided as more information comes in...
> 
> 
> Please note:
> Heating the DSP chips will not correct or fix the UE22-Error issue. It is only a temporary solution. The DSP chips are defective and must be replaced via a main digital board replacement with the updated DSP chips.*
> 
> *Do Not Attempt A Firmware Update when UE22 Error occurs. It will cause additional problems that may complicate the repair of your affected receiver. There is a high risk of corrupting the DSP firmware when attempting an update post UE22 display.*
> 
> Onkyo/Pioneer in the United States and Canada has a new program in place to help Pioneer and Pioneer Elite affected receiver owners by offering a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver *(subject to available inventory)* or have Onkyo/Pioneer replace the main digital board with updated Texas Instruments DSP chips that does not have the defective TI chip set *(subject to parts availability)*.
> 
> Pioneer UK/Europe/Asia/South America's position on helping affected owners is unclear at the moment.
> 
> Thanks to AVSForum member zone33 for posting a step by step repair procedure on how your claim will be handled. See below:
> 
> *Onkyo/Pioneers New Program*
> 
> Step by step repair
> 
> Hi everyone I just wanna give a few tips on how to make sure your effected receiver gets set up for a repair or replacement through onkyo/pioneer.
> 
> *Step 1*- This isn't technicaly necessary but is a useful start. Go to onkyousa.com. Click the support button. On the page that comes up next click "Email Us" on the left side of the page. Fill out the information and mention your UE22 problem and that you heard there is a program to resolve it and would like more information. I got a response within 2 days. You will be told about the program and to send the photos to pioneer/onkyo parts department email (receipt, UE22 pic, Serial # pic) . The useful part about step 1 is the replier is a technical specialist and his name is provided at the bottom which we'll use as a reference when sending photos to pioneer parts dept.
> 
> *Step 2*- Make an email. Headline the email with your name and Model number. Parts department email is (( parts @ us . onkyo . com )). Mention your technical specialist's name and explain you have the UE22 error which you are trying to get repaired. Info required in this email are photos of purchase proof from an authorized dealer, photo of the receiver showing ue22 and a photo of your serial number on the back. 3 photos. Also need to provide phone number and home address. No receipt? If you purchased from store or card where you can pull up purchase history and screen shot that, it will be usable determined by parts dept. Review and send email.
> 
> *Step 3*- After the 3rd day of no reply I called the pioneer/onkyo parts department. You may want to expedite by calling sooner. Expect to wait 10-15 min to answer. Business hours are 9:00 am - 5:00 pm weekdays. The number is 1-201-785-2399 . Tell them you are waiting on a response to email. They will search by your name you put in the headline. They will put you on a short hold while they review the email. You will be given the verdict. If all is clear you will be given the option of a free repair or 1 or more choices to buy at discounted price trade, depending on availability. You choose right then. After chosen you will be given a return number to track and file.
> 
> *Step 4*- get the return box and follow directions. You will have a working receiver within the next 3 weeks and you will feel like companies actually care about their customers still. good luck!
> 
> *Step 5*- Enjoy sound.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2039137&d=1490052406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador for Toronto


Am i too late? just received this code UE22 yesterday  ?
Thanks


----------



## vig1116

wow, I have a pioneer VSX-53 and it just started doing the ue22 code this past week. Never knew about this issue until I read this thread today. Guess I'm out of luck....


----------



## Rumble_Fish

Can anyone confirm that the UE22 error does not occur in the SC-9 series (91, 95, 97, 99) receiver?

Thanks


----------



## Edllguy

Rumble_Fish said:


> Can anyone confirm that the UE22 error does not occur in the SC-9 series (91, 95, 97, 99) receiver?
> 
> Thanks


Confirmed...SC-9 series does not have the defective chipsets. Therefore UE22 error will never occur.


----------



## Drondon

[QUOTE = "givmeadvil, publicación: 37555050, miembro: 8379382"]
*Probé todas las correcciones ...*

He intentado todas las soluciones que todos los demás han hecho para salir una semana más o menos de sus unidades. Nada me ha funcionado. Mi unidad se enciende y todo parece normal, excepto el audio, todavía empuja el video.
[/CITAR]
Hola a mi me paso lo mismo que a todos, me quedo sin audio pero solo cuando conecto cuálquier hdmi o tengo video, pero sin audio, mi unida es Pioneer elite vsx 32 del 2010, solo octego audio cuando lo coloco en puro director esto solo para todos los periféricos conectados de forma análoga, incluyendo la radio .. También note que cuando intento configurar el ecualizador de forma automática con el micrófono me que do sin audio .. Tengo que desconectar el receptor de la toma de corriente por 30 minutos más o menos para que todo vuelva a la normalidad, pero con los hdmi desconectados ... Aun no meda error UE-22 pero mi problema es muy similar a el de este hilo ... 

Si recuerdo que todo comenzó con un corte en el audio (pop, pop, pop, pop) que con sólo cambiar la calidad del sonido en mi PC se soluciónaba, pero ya nada funciona.. Solo octágono viendo de las hdmi.. Actualmente solo lo uso con. Conexión rca

Estoy por intentar refundir las soldadura a ver que pasa


----------



## Drondon

[QUOTE = "Rumble_Fish, publicación: 60424582, miembro: 8237832"]
¿Alguien puede confirmar que el error UE22 no ocurre en el receptor de la serie SC-9 (91, 95, 97, 99)?

Gracias
[/CITAR]


yo tengo pioneer elite vsx 32 2010,con el mismo problema peron sin el error en pantalla, aun no muere pero no puedo contestar ningun hdmi o pierdo todos los modos envolventes y me que solo con puro y directo o análogo puro


----------



## Drondon

[QUOTE = "Bud B, publicación: 38360937, miembro: 8086988"]
He compilado una lista de receptores que se enumeran en esta publicación con UE22:


Elite SC-LX85


Elite SC-50


Elite SC-55


Elite SC-57


Elite SC-63


Elite SC-67


Elite SC-1222-K


Elite SC-1527-K


Elite VSX 52


Elite VSX 53


Elite VSX 60


VSX 1021-K


VSX 1121-K


VSX 2021-K


Brote
[/CITAR]

Mi elite vsx-32 del 2010 no muestra el error pero si los síntomas (aún lo usos sólo entras análogas) y un vsx-821k que tuve si lo mostró .. 

Espero este hilo aun este abierto


----------



## Drondon

[QUOTE = "dgerst, publicación: 38799321, miembro: 8793962"]
El mío comenzó a mostrar UE22 hace aproximadamente un mes. También abandona el audio procesado. Después de leer, golpeé el chip con mi pistola de calor y solo duró unos días. Decidí intentarlo de nuevo, esta vez calentando casi todos los chips de la placa, así como las conexiones HDMI a la placa. Han pasado casi tres semanas sin problemas. No estoy conteniendo la respiración, pero soy cautelosamente optimista.
[/CITAR]

Esa es mi próxima tarea, para mi elite vsx 32


----------



## blu3dye

Stephane Lachapelle said:


> Am i too late? just received this code UE22 yesterday  ?
> Thanks


My SC-57 started flashing UE22 a month ago. I still have sound but it takes awhile for it to come on. I've been emailing with customer support for about a week and the latest email response is listed below. We're definitely out of luck.

11 Trading Company purchased the distribution rights for Integra, Onkyo, and Pioneer, the program that was offered was by Onkyo USA a program that ended on Jan 1st, 2020. We did not carry over the program as it had ended, we are unable to make an exception the receiver is able to go to our service center for repair, we are unable to assist with the repair the service center can give an estimate of the repair. There is also not a program where we can offer a discount on a newer model as the program was concluded, I do apologize for any inconvenience.
* 
Regards
Shiquaya*

Customer Service Representative
(800) 229-1687

*ONKYO | PIONEER | INTEGRA | ELITE*


----------



## Drondon

Será posible que alguien sepa de algún proveedor de partes y repuestos pioneer? Son se pueda comprar la placa de reemplazo?


----------



## HevvyHevvyBizness

My SC-1227-K just started displaying the UE22 code tonight. I found this thread and it seems like it is too late for the replacement/repair program, but I guess it can't hurt to ping the Canadian support, but I'm not holding out hope. Really too bad because it has been a great unit for me (with a little troubleshooting over the years), but I was even still using the iOS Pioneer app on my iPhone 12. 

Any replacement recommendations for this or the SC-63?


----------



## doubleJ

I got UE22, last night, on my Pioneer VSX-1021.

JJ


----------



## dixsusu

doubleJ said:


> I got UE22, last night, on my Pioneer VSX-1021.
> 
> JJ


I just bought a unit pioneer vsx-921with error code ue22 , im starting the reballing process .


----------



## Herathrig

Does this error happen to Pioneer SC 89?


----------



## Edllguy

No. The Pioneer SC 89 does not have the defective chipset.


----------



## joule21

Hi
I have 2 SC-65 receivers that never worked with the UE-22 error... Onkyo Canada said that parts are no longer available...
Has anyone bought the two new d808k013dptp4 chips, make them welded on the PCB board and fix permanently this issue?
Do we need to reprogram the chips or it's a 'simple' swap chip fix?
thanks!


----------



## bsmth

Hello, how's it goin? I was looking around for solutions to a problem I have with a Pioneer VSX-70 I bought used (of course) a few months ago and found this forum. The unit looks real good, like it was hardly used. It sounded great when I went to look at it. It sounded very good when I set it up. I was replacing an aging Denon that wouldn't do 4k. I was going to buy a new unit, when I noticed this unit on facebook marketplace just a few minutes away from me. The price was right, so I bought it and plugged it into my existing system and it worked fine, did everything I needed. About 2 months after I bought it, there was this screeching, high pitched squeal, that came out of nowhere for a few seconds, then the audio was skippy for a while, in and out, after a couple hrs the audio just stopped, video works fine. I could not figure out what happened, of course. I even bought the mic to setup the audio off ebay and went through the audio setup again. It seemed to work, for about 3 weeks, then I gave up and now we just use the tv's audio. I try it every once in a while and sometimes it works fine for a while, maybe a week or so, but then bang, it goes out, sometimes making some kind of very loud noise first, but not always.

I have over 30 years experience as a computer tech, along with many years of setting up various types of home entertainment systems, some commercial. Along with an AS in electronics and all kinds of certs, including A+ since 1996. I am not afraid to tackle difficult issues with electronics and 99.999% of the time, I win, lol! I've spent a lot of time looking around the internet for this problem for the last couple months and this forum is the 1st I've heard of a recall of some type for this unit, it is throwing an error code of UE22. Is there anything I can do at this late date? If I can't get them to fix it, what can I do? I'll start reading more of this thread and see if this has already been answered, but I will take all the help I can get. I just want to fix this thing or replace it, if the fix is too expensive. 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Edllguy

joule21 said:


> Hi
> I have 2 SC-65 receivers that never worked with the UE-22 error... Onkyo Canada said that parts are no longer available...
> Has anyone bought the two new d808k013dptp4 chips, make them welded on the PCB board and fix permanently this issue?
> Do we need to reprogram the chips or it's a 'simple' swap chip fix?
> thanks!


Hello,

You can replace the two chips but you need to reprogram the chips with software. It has been done and it will work.

However, some affected owners here have done the swap but could not get their units working since the software loading process hasn't been shared on the internet yet.

Perhaps one day it will happen.

All the best.


----------



## Edllguy

bsmth said:


> Hello, how's it goin? I was looking around for solutions to a problem I have with a Pioneer VSX-70 I bought used (of course) a few months ago and found this forum. The unit looks real good, like it was hardly used. It sounded great when I went to look at it. It sounded very good when I set it up. I was replacing an aging Denon that wouldn't do 4k. I was going to buy a new unit, when I noticed this unit on facebook marketplace just a few minutes away from me. The price was right, so I bought it and plugged it into my existing system and it worked fine, did everything I needed. About 2 months after I bought it, there was this screeching, high pitched squeal, that came out of nowhere for a few seconds, then the audio was skippy for a while, in and out, after a couple hrs the audio just stopped, video works fine. I could not figure out what happened, of course. I even bought the mic to setup the audio off ebay and went through the audio setup again. It seemed to work, for about 3 weeks, then I gave up and now we just use the tv's audio. I try it every once in a while and sometimes it works fine for a while, maybe a week or so, but then bang, it goes out, sometimes making some kind of very loud noise first, but not always.
> 
> I have over 30 years experience as a computer tech, along with many years of setting up various types of home entertainment systems, some commercial. Along with an AS in electronics and all kinds of certs, including A+ since 1996. I am not afraid to tackle difficult issues with electronics and 99.999% of the time, I win, lol! I've spent a lot of time looking around the internet for this problem for the last couple months and this forum is the 1st I've heard of a recall of some type for this unit, it is throwing an error code of UE22. Is there anything I can do at this late date? If I can't get them to fix it, what can I do? I'll start reading more of this thread and see if this has already been answered, but I will take all the help I can get. I just want to fix this thing or replace it, if the fix is too expensive.
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!


Hello,

Ask your local service Centre to fix it with the correct chip(s). However, you will probably pay full cost from $400 to $600 and that's if they have any parts available. These boards have been mostly depleted due to its age. However, it doesn't hurt looking into it and getting an estimate.

All the best.


----------



## bsmth

Edllguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can replace the two chips but you need to reprogram the chips with software. It has been done and it will work.
> 
> However, some affected owners here have done the swap but could not get their units working since the software loading process hasn't been shared on the internet yet.
> 
> Perhaps one day it will happen.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks, I appreciate your help sincerely!!!


----------



## Herathrig

Edllguy said:


> No. The Pioneer SC 89 does not have the defective chipset.


 good to hear that. 

Does the error also happen to pioneer blu rays players made around that time?


----------



## bsmth

Herathrig said:


> good to hear that.
> 
> Does the error also happen to pioneer blu rays players made around that time?


I'm not familiar with this problem enough to advise on it, sorry. I have no idea how deep this issue goes, it's the first I've had to deal with it.


----------



## Edllguy

Does the error also happen to pioneer blu rays players made around that time?
[/QUOTE]

No. The defective chips are not in any Pioneer blu ray players.


----------



## wuttuptae

vig1116 said:


> wow, I have a pioneer VSX-53 and it just started doing the ue22 code this past week. Never knew about this issue until I read this thread today. Guess I'm out of luck....


I also have a VSX-53 that started with the UE22 error and never knew this was an issue. Support says we're SOL.


----------



## chirpie

I had this issue show up literally 3 weeks after the program ended last year. Just thought I'd throw another anecdotal experience on the pile. My last three receivers were Pioneer, and clearly, the next three won't be. It hurts my ability to get the wife to open the wallet when you fork over 800-1200 bucks for something that just doesn't last that long. I can't even argue the point, it's legitimate!


----------



## Jon S

TBH, Pioneer is not the only one with these issues. With new technologies popping up every year, chip mfrs have to develop, produce and sell chips that support the new technology. Unfortunately, this rat race by mfrs are starting to show that a lot of stuff are being rushed to the market before they are fully tested. All the mfrs have been having teething issues with rushed products every year, whether it is Pioneer, Onkyo, Sony, Denon or Marantz.

It is the DSPs and ICs that support all the newer codecs as well as the newer HDMI standards that are having problems. As an example, right now, Denon, Marantz and Yamaha are all encountering issues with their latest equipment which has HDMI 2.1 ports. It is known that the HDMI 2.1 ports are faulty, they do not support 4K 120Hz and 8K resolutions that HDMI 2.1 is supposed to (the X-Box Series X is an example of an affected product). Denon and Marantz are supposed to supply users with an adapter which sits between the AVR and the display. Yamaha does not have a viable workaround yet.


----------



## Edllguy

Discussion Starter · #1 · Jul 15, 2015 (Edited)

*Updated January 23, 2020

UE22 Special Customer Care Program through Onkyo has officially ended as of January 1, 2020.

Claims submitted on or before December 31, 2019 before the deadline will be processed by Onkyo support.

This thread will continue to provide community support to affected UE22 Pioneer receiver owners.*


----------



## andyb1712

The UE22 fault is repairable using the 'D' variant TI chips but the associated DSP flash memory can also get corrupted, particularly if a firmware update is attempted after the DSP has failed. Replacing the DSP chip alone will not fix the problem if this has happened and the unit will not accept a firmware update after, either via USB or network.

I've repaired VSX-LX55, VSX-2021, VSX-922 models with this fault and most recently a SC-LX56. The QFP176 chips (D808K013DPTP400) are easier to change than the BGA256 (D810K013DZKB400) devices. The DSP firmware is stored in a 8-pin flash chip that can be removed, erased and reprogrammed using a firmware dump from a working unit. The DSP chips themselves do not need any programming but they do require a high level of soldering skill to replace by hand.

I asked Pioneer about the problem a few months ago and they denied any knowledge of it.


----------



## Edllguy

andyb1712 said:


> The UE22 fault is repairable using the 'D' variant TI chips but the associated DSP flash memory can also get corrupted, particularly if a firmware update is attempted after the DSP has failed. Replacing the DSP chip alone will not fix the problem if this has happened and the unit will not accept a firmware update after, either via USB or network.
> 
> I've repaired VSX-LX55, VSX-2021, VSX-922 models with this fault and most recently a SC-LX56. The QFP176 chips (D808K013DPTP400) are easier to change than the BGA256 (D810K013DZKB400) devices. The DSP firmware is stored in a 8-pin flash chip that can be removed, erased and reprogrammed using a firmware dump from a working unit. The DSP chips themselves do not need any programming but they do require a high level of soldering skill to replace by hand.
> 
> I asked Pioneer about the problem a few months ago and they denied any knowledge of it.


^^^ Thank you for sharing this information. It is my hope that affected units can still be fixed through information sharing about the repair process.


----------



## andyb1712

I was late to the party with this problem as I had an old Technics SA-DX950 which was far less complicated and never went wrong, although it lacked the functionality of more modern receivers and HDMI capability.

I bought a faulty Pioneer VSX-2021 last December while shielding from Covid and recovering from other unrelated health problems. The VSX-2021 wasn't the easy repair I had hoped for and the learning curve has been a steep one but the info is out there on various repair forums to fix this problem, although parts are becoming scarce now and manufacturer support is gone.

As mentioned previously the BGA devices are hard to replace by hand and it is worth trying to carefully reflow these before condemning them. The QFP devices are easier to replace and cheaper to buy too. If the firmware display is showing * * * in the DSP section then there's a good chance the flash memory is corrupt as well. Once I get a unit working and updated to the latest firmware I remove the DSP flash chips again and make a back up copy for future use. I only have these for a few models so far and some of these have been sourced from repair forums.

Unfortunately it will never be an easy DIY repair without good surface mount soldering skills and access to a programmer for the flash memory chips.


----------



## jd_alpha

My SC-57 died again -- I had already had it repaired for UE22 about six months ago -- so I decided to finally let it go. I'm not putting any more money into it.

Does anyone know of any receiver brand out there with "affordable" models that hasn't had some sort of systematic issue recently, like the UE22 for Pioneer? 

I know it's kind of a consolidated industry, so many brands actually have the same parent/manufacturer.

I also know there appears to be some industry-wide (almost?) issues with the new HDMI standards implementation. But I think that's only happening on kind of the bleeding-edge, no?

I've never tried Yamaha receivers. Do they have a good reputation? Anyone out there like those AVRs, such the RX-V6A, for example?


----------



## roeboat

Welp, my SC-63 died about a week ago, it was sputtering in and out for a while, but totally out for 3 days now. I didn't know of this problem until looking up the error code. I guess mine lasted more than most and it was on pretty much 8 hours a day during the Covid home stay. Is Onkyo/Pio still offering any discounts on new or refurbished receivers? I've been looking at the SC-LX704 which looks relatively equivalent, and I haven't found near the problems in the forums with that receiver.


----------



## feri

[QUOTE = "Edllguy, hozzászólás: 59171340, tag: 7571373"]
^^^ Szia pjs32000,

Nagyszerű hír, hogy közvetlenül az UE22 ügyfélszolgálati program vége előtt megkapta a javítási jóváhagyást.

Tudtam, hogy egy napon a program javítása/cseréje véget ér. És csodálatos, hogy ilyen sokáig tart a program!

Onkyo azonban bebizonyította, hogy a termékeik mögött fognak állni (még a tulajdonosváltás után is), és sok köszönet nekik, hogy sok vevőkészüléket javítottak az árukon. Most jól csinálták az üzleti etikát.









Frissítettem az 1. bejegyzést, hogy tükrözze az UE22 ügyfélszolgálati program végét. Ez a szál azonban továbbra is aktív marad, hogy segítséget/útmutatást nyújtson az UE22 problémákkal kapcsolatban. Ha valaki meg tudja szerezni a majdnem kihalt TI DSP chipeket, kérjük ossza meg velünk. Ezek az érintett vevőkészülékek chipcserével még javíthatók.
[/IDÉZET]


----------



## lonestarwings

My SC-55 that's about 10 years old has been flashing the UE22 for a few months now. It takes about 30 minutes from power on until audio will play and it's slowly getting worse. I expect it will be dead soon after reading this thread. Too bad, I really liked the thing, it'll be sad to toss it in the garbage. What is the best replacement? I was satisfied with the SC-55 and my audio for so long that I kind of fell out of the hobby. Something that does pretty much the same thing but with 4k video processing would be adequate, I guess. Actually I had to move to a small apartment and only have a 2 channel speaker setup at the moment.....


----------



## Antonio Cesar

[QUOTE = "Ibrahim Tachijian, postagem: 58026112, membro: 9458140"]
Você pode confirmar o número exato do chip que preciso obter?

Modelo / número do receptor Pioneer: VSX-921-K
Data de construção: outubro de 2011
Data de compra: 26/12/2011
Erro UE22: março de 2019


Pelo que entendi é,

D810K013DZKB4.

Mas eu também encontro,
D810K013BZKB4

Ambos funcionarão? Qualquer outro?
[/CITAR]
Olá a todos! Coloquem externamente um cooler de ventilador, no lado esquerdo onde está o trafo. O sistema superaquece e deixa todo o circuito aquecendo, causando uma falha. Isso ocorre informa no sistema do som e depois no de imagem. Não é uma solução definitiva, mas faz com que o sistema trabalhe sem colapsar ou danificar os componentes. Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Antonio Cesar

[QUOTE = "********** Bill, postagem: 58074880, membro: 9460058"]
*Recebemos este erro há 2 dias!*

Sou grato por este tópico, temos nosso sc-65 desde 2012 e não tivemos problemas até este fim de semana e era o código UE22. Espero ainda poder entrar no negócio de conserto. Fui ao BB esta manhã e eles conseguiram puxar o formulário de recebimento na época. Dedos cruzados e obrigado pela informação!
[/CITAR]
Olá a todos! Coloquem externamente um cooler de ventilador, no lado esquerdo onde está o trafo. O sistema superaquece e deixa todo o circuito aquecendo, causando uma falha. Isso ocorre informa no sistema do som e depois no de imagem. Não é uma solução definitiva, mas faz com que o sistema trabalhe sem colapsar ou danificar os componentes. Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Antonio Cesar

[QUOTE = "Ibrahim Tachijian, post: 57994940, membro: 9458140"]
No meu caso, seria o "D810K013DZKB4"? Encontrei alguns no AliExpress. Nada no ebay e custa US $ 40. Onde você está baseado?
[/CITAR]
Olá a todos! Coloquem externamente um cooler de ventilador, no lado esquerdo onde está o trafo. O sistema superaquece e deixa todo o circuito aquecendo, causando uma falha. Isso ocorre informa no sistema do som e depois no de imagem. Não é uma solução definitiva, mas faz com que o sistema trabalhe sem colapsar ou danificar os componentes. Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Clemson Engineer

Our VSX1021K is controlled by a Harmony system. When Harmony turns on the system we now get the UE22 error….BUT when I turn the receiver on with no Harmony involved the error does not appear….any thoughts on this one? TIA


----------



## puhkipsy

andyb1712 said:


> The UE22 fault is repairable using the 'D' variant TI chips but the associated DSP flash memory can also get corrupted, particularly if a firmware update is attempted after the DSP has failed. Replacing the DSP chip alone will not fix the problem if this has happened and the unit will not accept a firmware update after, either via USB or network.
> 
> I've repaired VSX-LX55, VSX-2021, VSX-922 models with this fault and most recently a SC-LX56. The QFP176 chips (D808K013DPTP400) are easier to change than the BGA256 (D810K013DZKB400) devices. The DSP firmware is stored in a 8-pin flash chip that can be removed, erased and reprogrammed using a firmware dump from a working unit. The DSP chips themselves do not need any programming but they do require a high level of soldering skill to replace by hand.
> 
> I asked Pioneer about the problem a few months ago and they denied any knowledge of it.


Hey @andyb1712 Do you still have parts to fix another SC-LX56? Mine is starting to get the error and I'm looking for someone in the UK who can get it back on its feet.


----------



## andyb1712

puhkipsy said:


> Hey @andyb1712 Do you still have parts to fix another SC-LX56? Mine is starting to get the error and I'm looking for someone in the UK who can get it back on its feet.


Sorry but I'm unable to offer this as a repair service.


----------



## Exorcyst

RIP: SC68

Well, not that it helps anyone but my SC-68 finally gave up the ghost. It sucks as I rather enjoyed the sound and overall experience and it lasted beyond the 2020 cutoff. This one is going to hurt the pocket and what I find somewhat more annoying is the timing as there are currently no receivers out there that I'm sold on. _sigh_

Purchased in March of 2013, MFG: Jan 2013, had complete open placement with nothing on top of it and fantastic ventilation, high/medium usage and many happy hours. SN: MAMP001648CC

Hoping to score an old currently unused SONY from a family member to use in the interim until I can do enough research and find a unit that I hope I'll be happy with.

Cheers from NY


----------



## andyb1712

Exorcyst said:


> RIP: SC68
> 
> Well, not that it helps anyone but my SC-68 finally gave up the ghost. It sucks as I rather enjoyed the sound and overall experience and it lasted beyond the 2020 cutoff. This one is going to hurt the pocket and what I find somewhat more annoying is the timing as there are currently no receivers out there that I'm sold on. _sigh_
> 
> Purchased in March of 2013, had complete open placement with nothing on top of it and fantastic ventilation, high/medium usage and many happy hours. SN: MAMP001648CC
> 
> Hoping to score an old currently unused SONY from a family member to use in the interim until I can do enough research and find a unit that I hope I'll be happy with.
> 
> Cheers from NY


Your SC-68 is the US version of the SC-LX86 sold in the EU. It is repairable by replacing the 2 x DSP chips on the HDMI board. As long as it's showing UE22 and you haven't tried to update the firmware, this should be all that's required. If the firmware is corrupted then two small flash memory chips also need to be removed and erased, then loaded with a firmware dump from a working unit.

This isn't a home DIY repair unless you have good surface mount soldering skills and access to a EPROM programmer but it should be possible to find someone in the electronics repair trade locally that can do this. The chips are available on Aliexpress for reasonable money.

Cheers from UK.


----------



## Exorcyst

andyb1712 said:


> Your SC-68 is the US version of the SC-LX86 sold in the EU. It is repairable by replacing the 2 x DSP chips on the HDMI board. As long as it's showing UE22 and you haven't tried to update the firmware, this should be all that's required. If the firmware is corrupted then two small flash memory chips also need to be removed and erased, then loaded with a firmware dump from a working unit.
> 
> This isn't a home DIY repair unless you have good surface mount soldering skills and access to a EPROM programmer but it should be possible to find someone in the electronics repair trade locally that can do this. The chips are available on Aliexpress for reasonable money.
> 
> Cheers from UK.


Thanks for the response, while I do not have the skills required I do have access to folks that have the skills to do so. As such, I have 3 questions.

1. Is it worth purchasing the chips and will it be a long term solution? Basically, do I invest into the system or not.
2. Are these of the BGA variant?
3. Would you have a link to a trustworthy source that is currently selling the DSP chips that need to be replaced?

Once again, thank you.

PS There were no attempts at firmware updates as I've read enough on here to understand that it's a pointless endeavor.


----------



## Peacemaker_1

I've been following this thread for a few years because I have a SC-1522K that had the UE-22 issue. Went through all the suggested steps to and including sending the unit to PanurgyOEM but they were unable to repair due to not having the parts to fix it. They sent it back to me and I still have it. Should I just throw it away or is there anything else than can be done at this time? Thanks!


----------



## andyb1712

Exorcyst said:


> Thanks for the response, while I do not have the skills required I do have access to folks that have the skills to do so. As such, I have 3 questions.
> 
> 1. Is it worth purchasing the chips and will it be a long term solution? Basically, do I invest into the system or not.
> 2. Are these of the BGA variant?
> 3. Would you have a link to a trustworthy source that is currently selling the DSP chips that need to be replaced?
> 
> Once again, thank you.
> 
> PS There were no attempts at firmware updates as I've read enough on here to understand that it's a pointless endeavor.


These are the 176 pin QFP (quad flat pack) so easier to fit than BGA ones in my opinion. They do have a big ground pad under the chip which adds to the fun of removal and fitting.

The chips are quite cheap and I bought mine from this supplier:



https://m.aliexpress.com/i/33057107552.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite



I can't comment on longevity as I've only had my LX86 for about 5 months but it is working fine and the 'D' version of the chip is supposed to last longer. It was faulty with UE22 when I bought it very cheap.

Since your unit isn't working I would guess it's a lot cheaper to try and repair it than buy a similar spec one to replace it.


----------



## Exorcyst

andyb1712 said:


> These are the 176 pin QFP (quad flat pack) so easier to fit than BGA ones in my opinion. They do have a big ground pad under the chip which adds to the fun of removal and fitting.
> 
> The chips are quite cheap and I bought mine from this supplier:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/i/33057107552.html?gatewayAdapt=Pc2Msite
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comment on longevity as I've only had my LX86 for about 5 months but it is working fine and the 'D' version of the chip is supposed to last longer. It was faulty with UE22 when I bought it very cheap.
> 
> Since your unit isn't working I would guess it's a lot cheaper to try and repair it than buy a similar spec one to replace it.


Many thanks! Before I go ahead and place the order, attached is a photo of my board and chips with their version numbers. Can you kindly verify if these are from the gang of degenerative chips?

Also, is there a difference between the D808K013DPTP4 & D808K013DPTP400 as both are in the description of the link.


----------



## andyb1712

Exorcyst said:


> Many thanks! Before I go ahead and place the order, attached is a photo of my board and chips with their version numbers. Can you kindly verify if these are from the gang of degenerative chips?
> 
> View attachment 3207125


Yes, those are the earlier 'C' variant that were the subject of a service bulletin recall by the manufacturer Texas Instruments.

The 'D' version is the recommended replacement part and I can confirm from my repairs on several similar receivers that they do work and are pin for pin compatible.


----------



## andyb1712

The '4' and '400' suffix are one and the same.


----------



## Exorcyst

andyb1712 said:


> The '4' and '400' suffix are one and the same.


Ordered! (And I have someone lined up for the soldering. He was happy to hear that it was QFP and not BGA. Heh!) 

Thank you once again for your original input, patience and follow up advice. It is greatly appreciated by your associate across the pond.


----------



## andyb1712

No problem, you are welcome. Good luck with the repair!🙂


----------



## Exorcyst

andyb1712 said:


> No problem, you are welcome. Good luck with the repair!🙂


Quick question, Andy.
(I sent via PM but wasn't sure if you could reply so I updated and double posted here.)

Since the SC-68 was my electronics hub, I was using it as a glorified HDMI switch. Tonight the blinking UE22 error decided to go away but still no sound.

Did I do something stupid by continuing to use the receiver as a glorified switch or is this just the last breath of the faulty chips and once I put in the new ones, if all goes well, things ought to return to normal.

I also decided to look up the firmware and was met with something that did not cheer me up much. Is this because the DSP chips are dead or does this mean that the FW is fried as well in which case I won't get my hopes up in getting it fixed once the chips arrive. Any thoughts?










Cheers!


----------



## andyb1712

There can be more to this repair than just replacing the DSP chips. See my reply to your PM for further detail.


----------



## danielk2

andyb1712 said:


> There can be more to this repair than just replacing the DSP chips. See my reply to your PM for further detail.


Sadly, my SC-LX85 started exhibiting the UE22 error a few months ago, and gradually taking longer and longer to sputter and finally output sound. I live in Norway/Scandinavia and contacting Pioneer/Onkyo has been a frustrating and fruitless process.

The unit cost me an arm and a leg, so despite the ~10 years its given me i was hoping to hang on to it a while longer. I think ive attempted a firmware flash years ago, but not since the recent error prompt. So i thought i'd look into purchasing the chips from Aliexpress and then find a local (independent) electronics shop that would be willing to replace them.

Given that i have the SC-LX85 (MFD: APRIL 2012 (SYXJ5) - Serial: LDMP004097ER), does anyone know which chips i would be looking for in terms of replacements, and how many (i believe there are 2 that need replacing)? 

Does this even sound like a viable approach? Will i also need to supply the electronics shop with an updated firmware from a working unit, and if so any ideas where to find one?

Any thoughts or comments on viability would be much appreciated! Shamelessly tagging @andyb1712 in hopes he might have some input.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## andyb1712

The LX85 isn't a model I've worked on personally but the chip you require is the D810K013DZKB4 to replace the 'B' variant in yours. I've avoided this model because this chip is the BGA variant and there are 2 of them to replace making the task even harder.

Each DSP has a separate flash memory chip and there is a good chance that one or both of these have been corrupted as well. I remove them and reprogram with a known good firmware dump from a working unit. They are only 8 pin chips and quite easy to remove by comparison to the DSPs.

I don't have a DSP firmware dump for the LX85 but may be able to source one from another owner that I have recently helped with Pioneer repairs.

Your first challenge is to find someone local that is confident to carry out the BGA replacements and also has access to a EPROM programmer to deal with the flash memory chips.


----------



## andyb1712

I would add that my success rate at repairing BGA based Pioneer receivers is very poor, especially when buying 'new original' chips from eBay / Aliexpress etc.

Most of these don't work, despite the claim that they are new and unused. I've had better success just reflowing the original chip. Models like the LX85 are the hardest to repair because they have two BGA DSPs.

The QFP chips for sale do appear to be new and unused and my success with replacing these has been 100%.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I am a technician and my skill Level is not bad, and I repair a lot of these Pio Amp‘s before☝

But my success rate on two Pio 85er Amp‘s is also not good😚

I swap the old DSP B Chips out with these „new“ DSP D from China but after install no Sound on both Amp‘s🤬

























Loading a working good Firmware on these Amp‘s change also nothing☝









The Problem is that you not get „new“ DSP D Chips from China when you buy it there☝
There are used or defective or fake😚


























These DSP D Chips are garbage not worth a try☝


Big thanks goes to andyb1712 he is also a very good technician on these Pio Amp‘s 👍🏻


----------



## andyb1712

I have to agree with this. I doubted my BGA replacement skills at first but now I am far more inclined to think the chips supplied to me are used, salvaged parts that have been reballed and fraudulently sold as new.

I'm not sure there is a reliable source now for replacement BGA chips for the faulty TI parts in these receivers. The ones I have been successful with have cost more than they are worth because of having to replace the chips multiple times to achieve a satisfactory result.


----------



## danielk2

andyb1712 said:


> The ones I have been successful with have cost more than they are worth because of having to replace the chips multiple times to achieve a satisfactory result.


So what would you guys recommend doing with a UE22 LX85 that uses 2x BGA chips? Attempt a reheat("reflow"?) and hope it holds another year or two? Or just bin the unit?


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Give it a try with the Heatgun, I think reflow with flux is ok and is the cheapest way for that 😚

Better were reballing them but it depends on the Hour usage of the old B Chip’s it is worth it 😉

My both UE22 Pio 85 have over 21000 Hour playtime and that is not worth it to reball 😅

















But you must do it twice on this Amp and you also need a lot of tools for that and the risk of destroying the old Chips at this process is also not that easy 😉

I reballed the first order from China twice because I was thinking that the markings on the PCB was not correct on the install but it was good ☝

That reballing change nothing on these „new“ DSP D Chips there are absolutely garbage 🤨


















It is a shame that is no original DSP D Chip out there that you can buy 😝


----------



## andyb1712

danielk2 said:


> So what would you guys recommend doing with a UE22 LX85 that uses 2x BGA chips? Attempt a reheat("reflow"?) and hope it holds another year or two? Or just bin the unit?


I would have to agree, your best bet is to try and reflow the original chips. I've had some success with BGA chips in Pioneer receivers doing this but obviously it will not last and the fault will eventually return.

I do not like working with BGA devices and have not had much success replacing them and even less trying to reball them. I stopped buying certain faulty units on eBay once I knew they had these chips in them.

Unfortunately yours is probably one of the most difficult to repair hardware wise and then you still have to check the flash memory chips are not corrupted. It won't matter how many times you reflow or fit 'new' chips... if the firmware is bad, it still won't work.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yes that is true the Pio 85 are not that easy to repair😚

I would say that this Amp is the hardest one for replacing DSP on Pio Amp‘s ☝

A few pages before in this tread somebody say that the DSP DZKB 400 / 456 also work but who you can buy that Chip‘s 🧐

Maybe that is the solution for the Problem when you can buy these Chip’s new😚


----------



## andyb1712

I think all these TI BGA chips are likely to be used/reballed devices now. None of the ones I've bought from various sources have looked new under a magnifier, despite claiming to be so. Most have failed to work when installed.

I don't plan to buy any more of them unless I can be sure the parts really are new and unused.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yes that is really a big problem with these BGA DSP Chips…

Me to I buy no more defective Amp‘s with these BGA inside any more ☝


----------



## danielk2

Thank you for the advice! I'm not sure what "reballing" means, and when you say reflow: would that just be the process of trying to heat the solder every so gently to "remold" the contact of the pins? Is this something i can attempt myself with a heatgun?


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yes that is correct reflow can you do yourself with a head gun but please use flux for that☝

Flux helps the tiny solder balls under this Chip’s and you have a higher chance of success after reflow ✌

The flux must flow under the Chip‘s first and than reflow these gently 😉

Reballing is a lot of work you must lift the old Chip‘s clean it and put new tiny solder balls on that…
Then clean the solder pads on the Board with a solder wick so that the place is nice and flat for remount these reballed Chip‘s✌

The chances of success that it will work after that are 50 to 50, but nobody can tell you how long it will last until the UE22 error reappears with these use old Chip‘s 😉


----------



## Phantomski

Hi everyone and happy New Year.

I'm pretty new to this sad UE22 party, but at the odd chance someone would be able to point me in the right direction, here it goes.

I have the SC-LX86 bought in the UK (Sevenoaks Sound & Vision) in 2013. I have to say, it served me really well over the years as a great home cinema receiver and also a decent stereo amp for the turntable. I know it's mostly obsolete these days, no one cares about THX or AIR Studios Monitor designated Class D amps anymore. But on the other hand, it has a great sound, it still supports AirPlay and HiRes audio, great ethernet remote control and mainly - it seems painful to throw away 11 perfectly good amps just because of one stupid DSP.

So, knowing full well nothing else than DIY is available as a solution these days (or is it?), would you know anyone south of London (or anywhere else in the UK) who would be able to outsource the new chips (having a good supplier, I had my fair share of fake chinese CPUs and other chips) and do a decent re-soldering job for a good price?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## andyb1712

As far as I'm aware these chips are now only available to buy from Chinese eBay suppliers or Aliexpress. The problem here is that they were only ever supplied new to OEM customers like Pioneer and Onkyo. Quite how so many ended up on Aliexpress for sale as '100% brand new' is something of a concern.

I'm fairly certain the BGA versions fitted to the earlier 85/75/55 models are either fakes or salvaged parts from used boards. They are reballed and cleaned up, then sold fraudulently as new parts. Most of the ones I've bought haven't worked (about 80% failure rate) and the sellers don't want to know when you complain.

The QFP style chips fitted to the later models, 86/76/56 are a bit easier to replace, although it's far from a hobbyist task unless you're familiar with replacing devices like 176 surface mount chips. To add to the problem there are two of them and two associated flash memory chips that can get corrupted, requiring them to be removed and reprogrammed using firmware from a working unit.

Pioneer aren't interested in doing this repair anymore and would only have swapped the whole board for a new one. I'm not aware of anyone offering it as a repair service in the UK due to the unreliable supply of parts and difficulty in carrying it out successfully.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hallo Phantomski✌

thank you and of course a happy new year for you to.

Yes that here is a sad UE22 Party every not happy Pioneer Amp are welcome here😅

Of corse the Pio 86 is a great Amp I agree👍🏻
Sadly that yours is gone🙃

I live in Germany so the shipping cost‘s for that is really high for you to send it😚

Yes there are some bad dealer in China (Aliexpress) that are send you fake Chips I would spell no Name here…

I have a good source for the Chips my are working for 100% and quiet cheap as well✌


----------



## Phantomski

andyb1712 said:


> As far as I'm aware these chips are now only available to buy from Chinese eBay suppliers or Aliexpress. The problem here is that they were only ever supplied new to OEM customers like Pioneer and Onkyo. Quite how so many ended up on Aliexpress for sale as '100% brand new' is something of a concern.
> 
> I'm fairly certain the BGA versions fitted to the earlier 85/75/55 models are either fakes or salvaged parts from used boards. They are reballed and cleaned up, then sold fraudulently as new parts. Most of the ones I've bought haven't worked (about 80% failure rate) and the sellers don't want to know when you complain.
> 
> The QFP style chips fitted to the later models, 86/76/56 are a bit easier to replace, although it's far from a hobbyist task unless you're familiar with replacing devices like 176 surface mount chips. To add to the problem there are two of them and two associated flash memory chips that can get corrupted, requiring them to be removed and reprogrammed using firmware from a working unit.
> 
> Pioneer aren't interested in doing this repair anymore and would only have swapped the whole board for a new one. I'm not aware of anyone offering it as a repair service in the UK due to the unreliable supply of parts and difficulty in carrying it out successfully.


Thanks for the quick reply. I had my fair share of fakes from eBay (very credibly looking Intel CPUs which were completely gutted) so I understand. I'm amazed what lengths they're willing to go to scam people off just a few ££ here and there.

I'm trying to ask around the shops if someone would make me a good offer for the whole board replacement. Roughly £500 would be a decent price? Would these have new (better) DSPs fitted?

Otherwise, possibly a new amp. Still can't quite swallow chucking it if impossible / too expensive to repair.


----------



## Phantomski

xFREDBERTx said:


> Hallo Phantomski✌
> 
> thank you and of course a happy new year for you to.
> 
> Yes that here is a sad UE22 Party every not happy Pioneer Amp are welcome here😅
> 
> Of corse the Pio 86 is a great Amp I agree👍🏻
> Sadly that yours is gone🙃
> 
> I life in Germany so the shipping cost‘s for that is really high for you to send it😚
> 
> Yes there are some bad dealer in China (Aliexpress) that are send you fake Chips I would spell no Name here…
> 
> I have a good source for the Chips my are working for 100% and quiet cheap as well✌


Thanks for your info.
Just for information - where abouts in Germany do you live and how much would you ask for repair / how long would it take? I might be a bit closer to Germany in May and I might be able to either send just the board by post for repair or bring it myself in person.

Please DM me with details if that's OK.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

The problem is that I have only one left in stock from that new DSP😉
The other ones are fitted on my private Pioneer Boards👍🏻
I must order these DSP first for a repair🧐
But that is time consuming and the fitting process need a lot of patience😚


----------



## andyb1712

Phantomski said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I had my fair share of fakes from eBay (very credibly looking Intel CPUs which were completely gutted) so I understand. I'm amazed what lengths they're willing to go to scam people off just a few ££ here and there.
> 
> I'm trying to ask around the shops if someone would make me a good offer for the whole board replacement. Roughly £500 would be a decent price? Would these have new (better) DSPs fitted?
> 
> Otherwise, possibly a new amp. Still can't quite swallow chucking it if impossible / too expensive to repair.


I think you'll be lucky to find any replacement boards now as Pioneer are likely to have only made so many for spares use. I found it difficult to get them to acknowledge there was even a problem, so it's hard to say if a new board would have the updated parts or the old problematic ones.

Your only real chance for a repair is if you know someone with the soldering skills and equipment to carry out the component replacements and the ability to reprogram the flash memory chips if required.

Otherwise it's a new amp and sell the old one off for spares & repairs on eBay, where it will fetch some money towards the replacement.


----------



## andyb1712

This is one of the reasons why I won't do repairs on these, particularly the BGA based ones.

This is a collection of dead chips I've bought from China... fitted and removed because they simply don't work. They look like genuine enough parts under magnification but despite the claims they are '100% new and unused' I am certain they are salvaged, reballed parts sold as new.

This means that by the time I have fitted them, they have been heated to soldering temperature at least 4 times. Hardly surprising then that they have around 80% failure rate?

If you try to complain to the seller you are simply told you're the only customer with a problem, which clearly can't be the case. All the time people keep buying these parts they will keep peddling their rubbish.


----------



## andyb1712

If you buy these parts from Aliexpress, this is how you'll be treated...


----------



## xFREDBERTx

So here is my conversation with this garbage DSP D Chips trader that is showing the same answer so I think that is a Chip Mafia behind there 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## xFREDBERTx

And yes I am the other buyer with this four „new“ DSP D from andyb1712 conversation 😎✌

So that is my collection of garbage DSP D Chips there was only one of them working☝

There are now on the way back to the trader I won’t that expensive garbage any more ☝









So I order a pair of two „new“ DSP D Chips from another trader.
And next day he answer me like this…
































So there are the two same trader who buy andyb1712 his „new“ DSP D Chips and there are also not working ☝

In my opinion there trader are the same with other names ☝

There is clearly a scam from this trader that even mafia-like assumptions in my opinion 🙃


----------



## Lattimer1

Hello and happy new year to all. I went to turn on my Pioneer SC-1522-K other day and got the fatal UE22 displaying on the screen. I have tried to heat up the chips and let cool with my normal heat gun from Harbor freight but still no sound. Video is work just fine. I also tried to go into pure direct to see if it would bypass the DSP chips and still no sound from turntable that is hooked up to the CD input.

I also called pioneer and even a local pioneer service center and both dont really seem to care or want to do anything about this well 5-600 repair is my business if want to do it or not but everyone i spoke with seems to have attitudes around this whole situation and i never knew anything about this at all until literally this past sunday when i turned my receiver on.

I did call the company in new jersey that has been known to help in this forum and they said that it could be due to spike coming from my directv cable box ( co-ax to hdmi output which is then inputted on receiver ) and they could have sent a 5w update or power surge spike and they suggested for future to have HDMI surge protection adapter bought from amazon which is great idea and wanted to share with everyone !!

My next steps is to maybe put some flux around BOTH DSP chips on the aka HDMI Board aka Main Digital ASSY Board and try and heat it all up with better more precise temp with better heat gun and then see if sound comes back. i have seen a ton of Onkyo receivers on youtube work like this as well with similar TI ( texas instruments )DSP chips and it was fine and even worked for some users that have never even attempted soldering.

My ask of this community is there anything else that i am missing or want to check with voltage meters or could the UE22 error be caused by anything else other then the DSP chips. I have not seen or heard anything for this exact 
SC 1522-k so wanted to ask directly. Thanks and i am very bummed right now that this has happened. My father has same receiver and had the same UE22 error come up and then it went away after reset which i have done that as well.

Take and please if anyone can help i would GREATLY appreciate it. Bonus if anyone lives in MN and can help as well?


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hallo Lattimer1,

thank you and of course a happy new year for you to.

It depends on the use time of your Amp pls try this Service Mode and read the use time out 🧐

Maybe the old DSP’s Chip are on the end of his lifetime‘s then reflow doesn’t help at this point any more ☝










It is over 20000 Hour‘s I would say no way that reflow work at this point 😉


----------



## Lattimer1

xFREDBERTx said:


> Hallo Lattimer1,
> 
> thank you and of course a happy new year for you to.
> 
> It depends on the use time of your Amp pls try this Service Mode and read the use time out 🧐
> 
> Maybe the old DSP’s Chip are on the end of his lifetime‘s then reflow doesn’t help at this point any more ☝
> 
> View attachment 3218969
> 
> 
> It is over 20000 Hour‘s I would say no way that reflow work at this point 😉


I believe if i did this correctly? it said 19430H17M <HLD> the other thing i did notice was that all the first settings 000 except OL which was OL : 002


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yes that is correct 🧐

That is a lot of usage I don’t think that reflow can do at this point anything sorry 🙃

It’s near the 20000 use hour state 🙃


----------



## andyb1712

Lattimer1 said:


> I believe if i did this correctly? it said 19430H17M <HLD> the other thing i did notice was that all the first settings 000 except OL which was OL : 002


This is typical of hours logged before failure. Your receiver is based on the QFP style DSP chips and covered by the SC-65 service manual.

Your only option is to have both DSP chips replaced, preferably with the upgraded D suffix part and the DSP firmware checked and reloaded as well if it is corrupt.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yes thats sadly true what andyb1712 wrote 🙃

That is also not so easy to find a good trader with new DSP‘s ☺

Also a lot of work to replace these but at least you get new DSP‘s to buy for that device ☝


----------



## Lattimer1

xFREDBERTx said:


> Yes that is correct 🧐
> 
> That is a lot of usage I don’t think that reflow can do at this point anything sorry 🙃
> 
> It’s near the 20000 use hour state 🙃


does this matter if it was just left on lot and not really turned on and off. Kinda like highway miles on a car compared to car miles in town? sorry if that doesnt make sense but just asking. Thanks again for helping me and do you have where they have the "D" chips ? and not bonk ones that have been floating around or can i just get some "c"chips again which they have at ali express.

also do you recommend putting on heat sink for future and also for one that is still running which my father has which has about 12,500 hours and is the same SC-1522-k


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> This is typical of hours logged before failure. Your receiver is based on the QFP style DSP chips and covered by the SC-65 service manual.
> 
> Your only option is to have both DSP chips replaced, preferably with the upgraded D suffix part and the DSP firmware checked and reloaded as well if it is corrupt.


do you have a place to buy the "d" chips and not the bonk ones that have been rolling around and i can also get the "c" chips from ali express and do these chips have the ball grid arrary or just the feet /gull wings if i am speaking right ??


----------



## andyb1712

I bought my QFP D chips from Aliexpress and they all worked OK but they were from the same supplier as the faulty (bonk?) BGA ones, so I wouldn't recommend them now. You take your chamber ordering parts from there. The QFP chips have gull wing legs but to make things harder there is a large ground pad under the chip too.

Unfortunately they only seem to be available on Aliexpress or from Chinese eBay suppliers now. On the plus side they are cheap but fitting them isn't a hobbyist skill level job and you will need access to a EPROM programmer for the flash memory as well.


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> I bought my QFP D chips from Aliexpress and they all worked OK but they were from the same supplier as the faulty (bonk?) BGA ones, so I wouldn't recommend them now. You take your chamber ordering parts from there. The QFP chips have gull wing legs but to make things harder there is a large ground pad under the chip too.
> 
> Unfortunately they only seem to be available on Aliexpress or from Chinese eBay suppliers now. On the plus side they are cheap but fitting them isn't a hobbyist skill level job and you will need access to a EPROM programmer for the flash memory as well.


could you give me a link for the chips at all ? and can you give me the firmware for the Eprom programmer ??


----------



## andyb1712

The seller I used was ChengJiaFeng on Aliexpress but I would not recommend them. There are plenty of others offering the same chip.

I don't have firmware for the SC-1522 as it's not a model I've worked on before. You will require a working unit to read it out from by removing the two DSP memory chips.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Sorry that I can’t help you I also haven’t the Firmware for that device 🧐

Your Dad have the same device?
There you can copy your Firmware from ☝

I also can’t recommend the seller that andyb1712 wrote the Chips are garbage from them 🙃

Please oder the latest version of these DSP also D that is the best ones ☝

These QFP Chips normally get not that hot so a headsink is not necessary but if you have this why not ☺☝

The BGA‘s DSP’s get a little hot there I would recommend it ☺

On my Brother‘s Pio 85 that is now in my basement.

I put a 60mm Fan on the Topcover with Dustfilter for better cooling locks nice and do this job 😎


----------



## suvi380

andyb1712 said:


> I was late to the party with this problem as I had an old Technics SA-DX950 which was far less complicated and never went wrong, although it lacked the functionality of more modern receivers and HDMI capability.
> 
> I bought a faulty Pioneer VSX-2021 last December while shielding from Covid and recovering from other unrelated health problems. The VSX-2021 wasn't the easy repair I had hoped for and the learning curve has been a steep one but the info is out there on various repair forums to fix this problem, although parts are becoming scarce now and manufacturer support is gone.
> 
> As mentioned previously the BGA devices are hard to replace by hand and it is worth trying to carefully reflow these before condemning them. The QFP devices are easier to replace and cheaper to buy too. If the firmware display is showing * * * in the DSP section then there's a good chance the flash memory is corrupt as well. Once I get a unit working and updated to the latest firmware I remove the DSP flash chips again and make a back up copy for future use. I only have these for a few models so far and some of these have been sourced from repair forums.
> 
> Unfortunately it will never be an easy DIY repair without good surface mount soldering skills and access to a programmer for the flash memory chips.


Dear Andyb1712! I am writing about Hungary, unfortunately our service options are quite limited. I have an LX-85 and a VSX-922 with a UE22 error. It would be professional to replace the DSP chip, but you would also need the contents of the Flash memory (at least he said it is probably damaged as well, so you need to rewrite it.) I would like to ask where to get this Flash content? Maybe you have these types? Thank you in advance for your reply! Regards, suvi380


----------



## Lattimer1

xFREDBERTx said:


> Sorry that I can’t help you I also haven’t the Firmware for that device 🧐
> 
> Your Dad have the same device?
> There you can copy your Firmware from ☝
> 
> I also can’t recommend the seller that andyb1712 wrote the Chips are garbage from them 🙃
> 
> Please oder the latest version of these DSP also D that is the best ones ☝
> 
> These QFP Chips normally get not that hot so a headsink is not necessary but if you have this why not ☺☝
> 
> The BGA‘s DSP’s get a little hot there I would recommend it ☺
> 
> On my Brother‘s Pio 85 that is now in my basement there I put a 60mm Fan on the Topcover with Dustfilter for better cooling locks nice and do this job 😎
> View attachment 3219019


yes my dad has same 1522 model. So if i understand correctly i would have to take his chips off of his board and then get that firmware? If i have to take them off of his board then i dont think i would want to risk messing his receiver up ? Also i take it this is some firmware for the chip not the firmware for the receiver which you can get on pioneer site with version 203.....

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> The seller I used was ChengJiaFeng on Aliexpress but I would not recommend them. There are plenty of others offering the same chip.
> 
> I don't have firmware for the SC-1522 as it's not a model I've worked on before. You will require a working unit to read it out from by removing the two DSP memory chips.


Thank you so much for all of your help it is greatly appreciated. I have some one that makes their own boards and is great solder and chip/engineer that could remove and replace them and they have an EPROM programmer but like i asked the others would i need to take my fathers chips off to get that firmware ? and is there the possibility that the UE22 error is something else then these DSP chipsets? 

just kinda wondering if worth messing with ? I really like the receiver and video is working and etc but again no sound on any mode.

Thanks again and look forward to these last few questions


----------



## andyb1712

suvi380 said:


> Dear Andyb1712! I am writing about Hungary, unfortunately our service options are quite limited. I have an LX-85 and a VSX-922 with a UE22 error. It would be professional to replace the DSP chip, but you would also need the contents of the Flash memory (at least he said it is probably damaged as well, so you need to rewrite it.) I would like to ask where to get this Flash content? Maybe you have these types? Thank you in advance for your reply! Regards, suvi380


I have a file for the DSP flash memory for the VSX-922 but I have not worked on the LX85. It is a model I avoid because of the two BGA DSP chips.


----------



## suvi380

andyb1712 said:


> [/IDÉZET]Van egy fájlom a VSX-922 DSP flash memóriájához, de nem dolgoztam az LX85-ön. Ez egy olyan modell, amit a két BGA DSP chip miatt kerülök.
> [/IDÉZET]
> 
> Köszönöm a gyors választ! Kérhetek bármilyen módon 922-es tartalmat? Akkor legalább az egyik erősítőm képes lenne rá!


----------



## andyb1712

Lattimer1 said:


> Thank you so much for all of your help it is greatly appreciated. I have some one that makes their own boards and is great solder and chip/engineer that could remove and replace them and they have an EPROM programmer but like i asked the others would i need to take my fathers chips off to get that firmware ? and is there the possibility that the UE22 error is something else then these DSP chipsets?
> 
> just kinda wondering if worth messing with ? I really like the receiver and video is working and etc but again no sound on any mode.
> 
> Thanks again and look forward to these last few questions


You can use your Dad's receiver as a donor for the DSP firmware but only if it is still fully working. The chips are only small 8 pin devices and easily removed and put back.

UE22 can sometimes be fixed by a factory reset but it usually returns because the DSP chips are failing. A failed firmware update if you have a power outage during the load can cause it too.


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> You can use your Dad's receiver as a donor for the DSP firmware but only if it is still fully working. The chips are only small 8 pin devices and easily removed and put back.
> 
> UE22 can sometimes be fixed by a factory reset but it usually returns because the DSP chips are failing. A failed firmware update if you have a power outage during the load can cause it too.


oh i see. well maybe i can find that firmware somewhere ? as someone has to have it out there lol. I am also not sure which pins on the board they are but i am sure some one knows that as well.

Thanks again and love the collaboration that has gone on  !!!


----------



## andyb1712

Do a Google search for the SC-65 service manual RRV4311. This is your starting point for technical info such as chip locations and part numbers.


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> Do a Google search for the SC-65 service manual RRV4311. This is your starting point for technical info such as chip locations and part numbers.


okay cool thank you will do that !!


----------



## andyb1712

Lattimer1 said:


> okay cool thank you will do that !!


Here it is:






Elektrotanya for electronics experts


Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



elektrotanya.com


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elektrotanya for electronics experts
> 
> 
> Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.
> 
> 
> 
> elektrotanya.com


Okay thank you so much really appreciate it !! You have been very helpful.

do you or any know is there a list of receivers that had these problems and which ones to avoid if buying used at all ??
I see a ton of Onkyo with same/similar problems ( no sound and most youtube videos heat up the dsp and bam sound is back and so are the speaker icons on the front display).

I might look at a used 15230-K and since I know now how to check hours I would do that but if same chips are used i might now look at it since i dont want to have to eventually throw this one away as well.

i am still gonna try and get new chips and etc wether C or D and see if i can get my old one working but again was just wondering if there is a master list to avoid basically due to TI chips and etc

Thanks in advance for the help on this question


----------



## andyb1712

I'm not aware of any list for receivers that had the faulty parts in but the main problems occurred with models between 2010 and 2013. I don't think just Onkyo and Pioneer were affected by this but they were the highest profile ones, perhaps because of the numbers they sold as much as anything. The best way to find out what's in any unit you're contemplating buying is to check the service manual.

I do know that later Pioneer models like the SC-LX89/79/59 from 2015/16 switched to Cirrus Logic as the main DSP but some of these have shown up with UE22 and the same type of failure. Obviously they are newer, so numbers seen will be fewer at the moment.

I would avoid the C variant chips as a replacement part because this was deemed faulty by TI and updated to the D part.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yes that is sadly true with the Pio 89 and UE22 error!
Not only the old Amp‘s have the Problem with these error…

I repair that with the help from andyb1712 that was a lot of work and many many hour of error finding!

But this Amp works since week‘s absolutely error free 😎

I agree don’t buy the QFP C Chips that is also failing again ☝

All Pio‘s with QFP C and BGA B Chips will failing soon in usage Unfortunately, no one can avoid it ☝

That is a TI Chip Problem error so you MUST replace it with D Chips!


----------



## Lattimer1

xFREDBERTx said:


> Yes that is sadly true with the Pio 89 and UE22 error!
> Not only the old Amp‘s have the Problem with these error…
> 
> I repair that with the help from andyb1712 that was a lot of work and many many hour of error finding!
> 
> But this Amp works since week‘s absolutely error free 😎
> 
> I agree don’t buy the QFP C Chips that is also failing again ☝
> 
> All Pio‘s with QFP C and BGA B Chips will failing soon in usage Unfortunately, no one can avoid it ☝
> 
> That is a TI Chip Problem error so you MUST replace it with D Chips!


Okay Andy and Fred thank you for both of your last posts and makes total sense.
i have found some possible chips and may try and do the work but i would imagine that the biggest thing i will run into besides doing the work which is difficult level is the programming of the chips ??

Anyone have some files for this sc-1522-k for firmware ??

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## xFREDBERTx

No Problem ✌

I wouldn’t think that anybody have the Firmware for that device but try it here 🧐

You have luck that your Dad have the same in working functioning state.
I would read out the Chip there with a programmer like TL866 or so that it not so expensive 😉

andyb1712 have wrote:
The chips are only small 8 pin devices and easily removed and put back.

I hope for you that the DSP Chips are legit and new from the trader you buy it ☺


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I compare four old and defective D810 DSB B chips from two different Pio 85 Amp‘s there look absolutely same to me 🧐
















Then I compare the „new“ D810 DSP D chips and there looks different to me the letter D is not normal 🤨🧐








All four of these „new“ D810 DSP D Chips look so there also the same batch so there is clearly something wrong 🤬








A original D810 DSP D looks so this is very similar/same like the old B chips to me🧐








A original D830 D Chip from my Onkyo look similar/same like the old B and original D ☝









These four „new“ DSP D chip i buy are never a original TI chip 🤨🤬
Expensive Fake ones and not even done it well 😝


----------



## andyb1712

I agree with this 100%!

I made the same comparison under a microscope between my
original B chips and my Aliexpress D chips and the DTS logo is clearly wrong. The top surface of the chip is much smoother than the original B too.

The only D chips I've had success with have been from my eBay supplier in China and these look identical to the B chip with correct logo and surface finish. I don't think these are fake but I don't think they are new as claimed.

This is a better supplier but still has a poor success rate of 50% due to being used parts and are also more expensive.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

View attachment 3220710

[/QUOTE]

Yes your DSP D looks original to me 🧐☝
The surface is different to ok 🤨
I came to a conclusion they must grind a thin layer of the top of the BGA surface and printed a new one on it so this match why the DTS Logo is different 🙃


----------



## andyb1712

That one worked first time in my VSX-LX55 and is still working 6 months on.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

andyb1712 said:


> That one worked first time in my VSX-LX55 and is still working 6 months on.


Ok thats good news so far 😎
But that trader on eBay are to expensive now for buying two of them for one Pio 85 😝


----------



## andyb1712

I've emailed him direct today and asked for a photo of his current stock to confirm. He told me a few weeks ago he only has used/reballed ones now at $26 plus postage but a used genuine one is better than a fake new one?


----------



## 1eemus

pmd


----------



## Muskoka Guy

Edllguy said:


> *Updated January 23, 2020*
> 
> *UE22 Special Customer Care Program through Onkyo has officially ended as of January 1, 2020.
> 
> Claims submitted on or before December 31, 2019 before the deadline will be processed by Onkyo support.
> 
> This thread will continue to provide community support to affected UE22 Pioneer receiver owners.*
> 
> 
> 
> Updated on August 30, 2019
> 
> New information from OnkyoUSA's technical support team. Post number one has been updated.
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> 
> UPDATED ON MARCH 21, 2017
> *Please scroll down to "Update on the cause of the UE22 Error" and Onkyo/Pioneers New Program* * Note: United States and Canada Only
> 
> Updated on July 10, 2017
> 
> Early unconfirmed reports are that Onkyo/Pioneer is covering repairs for this defect until the end of 2018.*
> 
> ^^^
> _This statement will be updated shortly since affected users are reporting that Onkyo/Pioneer are still accepting claims as of July 2019 with no program end date._
> 
> *Updated May 15, 2019*
> 
> SuperZ has reported that Onkyo/Pioneer continue to accept claims for HDMI board replacements. See below:
> 
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> *Updated on July 28, 2019*
> 
> AVS Forum member "calavs" reported that Onkyo/Pioneer has approved him for a one time repair for the UE22 error issue.
> 
> UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?
> 
> *Updated September 2nd, 2019
> 
> Onkyo support has now stated that repairs are only being done while parts inventory is still available. Certain models no longer have spare parts for repairs.
> 
> As an alternative, a reduced priced trade in receiver is being offered depending on stock availability. This applies to both American and Canadian claim submissions.*
> 
> 
> However, I'm trying to petition Onkyo/Pioneer to have the UE22 repair program lengthened to the end of 2020/2021. Updates will be posted here on the status of this petition.
> 
> *Updated on July 28, 2017*
> 
> See post #2 about important information to know when submitting your claim.
> *____*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> July 15, 2015-I'm starting this thread to document and track the UE22 error that is occurring on affected 2011/2012 Pioneer and Pioneer Elite Receivers.
> 
> It is hoped that by bringing it to the attention of Onkyo/Pioneer Electronics that they will be committed to quality and customer service by addressing this issue in a timely and fair manner for affected owners.
> 
> This thread is not meant to trash Onkyo/Pioneer or be sarcastic which may take away from finding a solution to the problem. Instead it is hoped that affected users and knowledgeable people can bring a better understanding to what is going on with this error code and possible causes and solutions. In other words please be civilized and respectful in your choice of words (Please read AVS forum rules for more information).
> 
> *Background Information about the problem:*
> 
> Affected users have reported that when this problem occurs it does not happen suddenly but over a period of months before eventually the receiver completely fails and will not work. Reports of users getting the error code multiple times and then having to reset the receiver by applying the factory reset or unplugging the power and eventually months later the receiver produces no sound and simple knob and button commands does not respond. Also, the UE22 error usually happens at the worst time, just after your warranty has expired according to many owners comments on the internet. Just Google UE22 error and you will see all the comments and frustration of affected owners. I got tired of reading the posts of the many owners who spent good money on their Pioneer receivers only to walk away and move on from Pioneer because they got burned with this issue when they could not afford the out of pocket repair costs because the warranty had just expired.
> 
> For owners impacted with this issue while under Pioneer warranty, they have been fortunate and had their DIGITAL MAIN ASSY board (or main digital board) replaced free of charge and they received their receiver back with no more problems. However, the problem with this is that its the most expensive part of the internal boards ($400-$500 plus labor) and when you have to pay out of pocket it becomes hard to absorb that kind of a cost. It is hoped that Onkyo/Pioneer will find a fix for owners by isolating this issue to a specific defective chip and help affected owners by having that chip replaced instead of replacing the most expensive board from the internal electronics. This would be the most logical fix and cost effective approach to dealing with this problem for Onkyo/Pioneer.
> 
> *Forum members posting criteria:*
> 
> Please state the following:
> 
> *Pioneer receiver model/number*
> *Build date (MFD: month & year)*,
> *Purchase date*
> *UE22 Error display date*
> *Receiver positioning/placement statement*
> *Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up*
> *Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing.*
> You may also have some insider or technical knowledge that can shed light on the UE22 error and that would be most welcome.
> 
> This thread will be updated as the information comes in and will be compiled to better understand the problem and find possible solutions.
> 
> Hopefully someone senior at Onkyo/Pioneer will see this thread and respond in an appropriate manner for their fan and customer base.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *____
> Update on the cause of the UE22 Error*
> 
> 
> After researching, analyzing, and hypothesizing the cause of the UE22 Error and through a diligent community effort here on AVSForum the cause of UE22 Error has been found. The *root cause* has been isolated to defective Texas Instruments DSP chips that globally affects all Pioneer and Pioneer Elite receivers manufactured in 2011/2012. See post# 100 and 848 in this thread for the background that identified the cause of UE22 Error. See post#2 where the defective DSP chips are located.
> 
> *Edit: OnkyoUSA's technical support team has given new information on this thread that UE22 only affects certain 2011/2012 models. However, no further information was given at this time. Updates will be provided as more information comes in...
> 
> 
> Please note:
> Heating the DSP chips will not correct or fix the UE22-Error issue. It is only a temporary solution. The DSP chips are defective and must be replaced via a main digital board replacement with the updated DSP chips.*
> 
> *Do Not Attempt A Firmware Update when UE22 Error occurs. It will cause additional problems that may complicate the repair of your affected receiver. There is a high risk of corrupting the DSP firmware when attempting an update post UE22 display.*
> 
> Onkyo/Pioneer in the United States and Canada has a new program in place to help Pioneer and Pioneer Elite affected receiver owners by offering a discounted refurbished Pioneer receiver *(subject to available inventory)* or have Onkyo/Pioneer replace the main digital board with updated Texas Instruments DSP chips that does not have the defective TI chip set *(subject to parts availability)*.
> 
> Pioneer UK/Europe/Asia/South America's position on helping affected owners is unclear at the moment.
> 
> Thanks to AVSForum member zone33 for posting a step by step repair procedure on how your claim will be handled. See below:
> 
> *Onkyo/Pioneers New Program*
> 
> Step by step repair
> 
> Hi everyone I just wanna give a few tips on how to make sure your effected receiver gets set up for a repair or replacement through onkyo/pioneer.
> 
> *Step 1*- This isn't technicaly necessary but is a useful start. Go to onkyousa.com. Click the support button. On the page that comes up next click "Email Us" on the left side of the page. Fill out the information and mention your UE22 problem and that you heard there is a program to resolve it and would like more information. I got a response within 2 days. You will be told about the program and to send the photos to pioneer/onkyo parts department email (receipt, UE22 pic, Serial # pic) . The useful part about step 1 is the replier is a technical specialist and his name is provided at the bottom which we'll use as a reference when sending photos to pioneer parts dept.
> 
> *Step 2*- Make an email. Headline the email with your name and Model number. Parts department email is (( parts @ us . onkyo . com )). Mention your technical specialist's name and explain you have the UE22 error which you are trying to get repaired. Info required in this email are photos of purchase proof from an authorized dealer, photo of the receiver showing ue22 and a photo of your serial number on the back. 3 photos. Also need to provide phone number and home address. No receipt? If you purchased from store or card where you can pull up purchase history and screen shot that, it will be usable determined by parts dept. Review and send email.
> 
> *Step 3*- After the 3rd day of no reply I called the pioneer/onkyo parts department. You may want to expedite by calling sooner. Expect to wait 10-15 min to answer. Business hours are 9:00 am - 5:00 pm weekdays. The number is 1-201-785-2399 . Tell them you are waiting on a response to email. They will search by your name you put in the headline. They will put you on a short hold while they review the email. You will be given the verdict. If all is clear you will be given the option of a free repair or 1 or more choices to buy at discounted price trade, depending on availability. You choose right then. After chosen you will be given a return number to track and file.
> 
> *Step 4*- get the return box and follow directions. You will have a working receiver within the next 3 weeks and you will feel like companies actually care about their customers still. good luck!
> 
> *Step 5*- Enjoy sound.
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2039137&d=1490052406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador for Toronto


Hi Edllguy, I too am suffering from this ue22 issue on my VSX 926K since about Dec 2021. I've made contact with John at 11Trading company. His response is to contact a repair facility in the US to see if they have any parts. I assume the repair / discounted replacement programfor Canadian owners is finished? Any suggestions? Thanks for all the information you provided on this forum.


----------



## Edllguy

Muskoka Guy said:


> Hi Edllguy, I too am suffering from this ue22 issue on my VSX 926K since about Dec 2021. I've made contact with John at 11Trading company. His response is to contact a repair facility in the US to see if they have any parts. I assume the repair / discounted replacement programfor Canadian owners is finished? Any suggestions? Thanks for all the information you provided on this forum.


Hello Muskoka Guy,

You are correct the repair/discounted replacement program has ended in the United States and in Canada. I suggest you contact one of the repair centres that fixed these receivers and ask if they have any parts left if their inventory. Do a search on this thread or the internet for possible repair centres in Ontario.
You may be lucky, however, a lot of affected owners moved early to secure the low spare parts inventory at various repair centres. I heard that they are charging for board swaps (parts and labour) anywhere from $400-$600.

All the best.


----------



## JoeD

Edllguy said:


> Hello Muskoka Guy,
> 
> You are correct the repair/discounted replacement program has ended in the United States and in Canada. I suggest you contact one of the repair centres that fixed these receivers and ask if they have any parts left if their inventory. Do a search on this thread or the internet for possible repair centres in Ontario.
> You may be lucky, however, a lot of affected owners moved early to secure the low spare parts inventory at various repair centres. I heard that they are charging for board swaps (parts and labour) anywhere from $400-$600.
> 
> All the best.


The $400-$600 is a bit steep, it's better to just cut the cord and put that money towards a new one. That's just my opinion.


----------



## andyb1712

Board swaps will be $400 to $600 but I think you can forget about that because it's unlikely you will find any stock of these now. They are expensive because it is the main digital board - a very complex assembly that handles HDMI video, digital audio processing, network and USB plus the main CPU.

A component level repair is less than $50 worth of parts to repair it but you need the right skills and equipment to carry it out or you risk destroying the board in the process.


----------



## JoeD

andyb1712 said:


> Board swaps will be $400 to $600 but I think you can forget about that because it's unlikely you will find any stock of these now. They are expensive because it is the main digital board - a very complex assembly that handles HDMI video, digital audio processing, network and USB plus the main CPU.
> 
> A component level repair is less than $50 worth of parts to repair it but you need the right skills and equipment to carry it out or you risk destroying the board in the process.


I agree, but most people don't have the equipment or skills to carry that out, after all we are talking about re-flashing a chip and hot air re-flowing it on. Sadly the service center's are only equipped to do board replacements, as long as parts are available, I hate that I had to scarp my SC-67 considering it didn't seem that old, but as with anything that is highly integrated, eventually parts become difficult to obtain, or it lacks desirable features. I have a lot of respect for anyone willing to take this on.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

The Pio Amp‘s are slowly dying from day to day that is a shame in my opinion 🙃

I doubt that you can find a new Board, use one’s possible but these have also the old DSP in it ☝

You can only stop that fault by replacing the old and defective DSP to the latest one that TI release ☝

You find them on different Sides but good luck to find working ones and no fake’s ☝


----------



## andyb1712

JoeD said:


> I agree, but most people don't have the equipment or skills to carry that out, after all we are talking about re-flashing a chip and hot air re-flowing it on. Sadly the service center's are only equipped to do board replacements, as long as parts are available, I hate that I had to scarp my SC-67 considering it didn't seem that old, but as with anything that is highly integrated, eventually parts become difficult to obtain, or it lacks desirable features. I have a lot of respect for anyone willing to take this on.


I don't know about Canada but the UK is very bad for a 'throw away' culture now. This means the small electronics repair shops we used to have for tv, hi-fi etc have all but disappeared. The large service centres have never done component level repairs anyway but it means expensive products like this get scrapped for the sake of one or two components.

The use of so many BGA devices doesn't help either. They are perfect for mobile phone use where circuit board space is limited but there's no need for them in amplifiers that have plenty of space. Pioneer switched back to QFP DSPs, which makes the repair a bit easier for the DIY'er but still not for the novice with a soldering iron from eBay.

The extra problem of corrupt flash memory and unreliable Chinese component suppliers doesn't help.


----------



## JoeD

andyb1712 said:


> I don't know about Canada but the UK is very bad for a 'throw away' culture now. This means the small electronics repair shops we used to have for tv, hi-fi etc have all but disappeared. The large service centres have never done component level repairs anyway but it means expensive products like this get scrapped for the sake of one or two components.
> 
> The use of so many BGA devices doesn't help either. They are perfect for mobile phone use where circuit board space is limited but there's no need for them in amplifiers that have plenty of space. Pioneer switched back to QFP DSPs, which makes the repair a bit easier for the DIY'er but still not for the novice with a soldering iron from eBay.
> 
> The extra problem of corrupt flash memory and unreliable Chinese component suppliers doesn't help.


It's the same here, maybe worse.


----------



## lem321

I'm REALLY late to this party! My Pioneer SC-57 started flashing the UE22 warning a couple of days ago although all functions still work, for now. It has a MFD of September 2011 so I've had a good 10 years of service. I've read many of the posts on this topic and the consensus is to just junk the Pioneer. As a last ditch effort, I wanted to ask has anyone in the last six months been able to source the correct parts and have their units repaired successfully by a qualified tech? I'm not a DIYer nor do I want to try the heat-gun trick. Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hallo lem321,

do you mean UE22 or really UE23 🧐

I buy defective Pio SC-LX’s and repair it my self, but i must say that with a little help from a person here on the Forum 😎✌

If you find someone there is good that would be not cheap for you 🙃


----------



## andyb1712

Hi LEM321

Your SC-57 shares the same digital board as the Euro version, SC-LX75. Unfortunately this is based on 2 x BGA DSP chips, which are hard to obtain and the most difficult to replace. You will need someone with specialist skills and equipment if you can find the parts.

The only consolation I can offer is yours has lasted a lot longer than some. 10 years is not too bad.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

10 Years not bad that is really long for an BGA Pio☝
Im interested to see how much play time your Pio have 🧐

You find my Post some pages before you must look for the Service Mode Picture i make 🧐


----------



## Worf

andyb1712 said:


> I don't know about Canada but the UK is very bad for a 'throw away' culture now. This means the small electronics repair shops we used to have for tv, hi-fi etc have all but disappeared. The large service centres have never done component level repairs anyway but it means expensive products like this get scrapped for the sake of one or two components.
> 
> The use of so many BGA devices doesn't help either. They are perfect for mobile phone use where circuit board space is limited but there's no need for them in amplifiers that have plenty of space. Pioneer switched back to QFP DSPs, which makes the repair a bit easier for the DIY'er but still not for the novice with a soldering iron from eBay.
> 
> The extra problem of corrupt flash memory and unreliable Chinese component suppliers doesn't help.


BGA parts are used because that's the only way to realistically get a large number of pins on a chip. Chips are split into two categories - area limited or pin limited. Area limited chips are where the chip design is limited by the silicon area used, these are typically memory devices - if you want more storage you need a bigger chip.

Pin limited chips are where the chip design is limited by the number of pins you can attach to the package. Beyond 200 pins or so, you cannot put pins on the edge as they will be too fine to be aligned and soldered correctly, or the package will be too large. Using a BGA package lowers the pin density making it easier to solder.

Also, repairing small electronics isn't done as it's not economical. With a skilled technician costing $75/hr, repairing something costing $500 isn't worth it - if it takes them 3-4 hours to do something, that's $225-300 in labor costs. The parts themselves as don't really matter at this point. And there's always a chance it won't work at the end requiring more diagnosing time. By the time you add it all up, you could've bought a new unit for what you spent trying to fix it.

It's only worth doing it yourself because at that point, time is free. Labor is extremely expensive, and the profit for the manufacturer on that $500 item would be $50 or so, tops (the manufacturer will probably get $400 of that $500 with the rest being for the retailer). So the manufacturer can't afford a technician to fix it of they will lose all the profit.


----------



## andyb1712

I think I need to move to Canada! Skilled technicians earning $75/hr? I spend my days at work fault finding (to component level) and repairing commercial and military aircraft electronics... for $20/hr.

I understand the requirements for BGA devices but the fact Pioneer moved away from them for the audio DSP in these amps (after the TI problems) proves they didn't really need them for this particular application.

Their later LX89 (2016 model) still has 2 x audio DSPs but both are QFP; 1 x 176pin Texas Instruments and 1 x 144pin Cirrus Logic.

Some of these amps are $2000+ to buy new, so should be economical to repair if the parts were readily available.


----------



## JoeD

andyb1712 said:


> I think I need to move to Canada! Skilled technicians earning $75/hr? I spend my days at work fault finding (to component level) and repairing commercial and military aircraft electronics... for $20/hr.
> 
> I understand the requirements for BGA devices but the fact Pioneer moved away from them for the audio DSP in these amps (after the TI problems) proves they didn't really need them for this particular application.
> 
> Their later LX89 (2016 model) still has 2 x audio DSPs but both are QFP; 1 x 176pin Texas Instruments and 1 x 144pin Cirrus Logic.
> 
> Some of these amps are $2000+ to buy new, so should be economical to repair if the parts were readily available.


It's definitely painful, mine was only 7 years old, at this price point they should be more modular, or upgradible.


----------



## Worf

Well, skilled technicians charging out at $75/hr at least, the person is probably paid $30-35/hr. The rest goes to the running the business.

Your average mechanic charges out around $100/hr as well.

$20/hr is on the low end of the scale, given minimum wage is close to $15/hr. You're not making much more than someone flipping burgers.

Then again, of you're talking in £, the exchange rate might need to come into play... Either that or brexit has done a number on wages.


----------



## andyb1712

My hourly wage is about £15 before tax and I think I converted that to USD, which is obviously different again to your currency in Canada.

Even so, my wages are low for the work I do. The company I work for views all manufacturing staff the same... so someone putting helicoil inserts into castings all day gets paid the same as I do fault finding and testing complex electronics assemblies.

Wages are union negotiated, so any differences more skilled workers used to get have been bartered away over the years.

There are around 500 people on the site where I work and while off sick for 3 months last year, they were unable to find anyone else to do my job but it hasn't made any difference to what I get paid.

I'm looking forward to the day I can retire!


----------



## Worf

Wow, That's around $22 Canadian or so. I think the sad thing is, you probably could work retail at places like the apple store or costco and earn more money. And I know the UK isn't a cheap place to live either.


----------



## lem321

xFREDBERTx said:


> Hallo lem321,
> 
> do you mean UE22 or really UE23 🧐
> 
> I buy defective Pio SC-LX’s and repair it my self, but i must say that with a little help from a person here on the Forum 😎✌
> 
> If you find someone there is good that would be not cheap for you 🙃


Thanks, yes it's UE22. Corrected.


----------



## lem321

andyb1712 said:


> Hi LEM321
> 
> Your SC-57 shares the same digital board as the Euro version, SC-LX75. Unfortunately this is based on 2 x BGA DSP chips, which are hard to obtain and the most difficult to replace. You will need someone with specialist skills and equipment if you can find the parts.
> 
> The only consolation I can offer is yours has lasted a lot longer than some. 10 years is not too bad.


Yes, i've been fortunate to have had it work for 10 years. Looking for another one preferably a Pioneer once the chip situation improves.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

lem321 said:


> Thanks, yes it's UE22. Corrected.


No problem 😎✌

Have you read the use time out from your Pio, because I am really interested in that, and these gave us more information when to old B Chips fail on his lifetime 😅🧐

The chip situation in the BGA area will not improve again, I think that it goes that other way sadly 🙃😝


----------



## lem321

xFREDBERTx said:


> No problem 😎✌
> 
> Have you read the use time out from your Pio, because I am really interested in that, and these gave us more information when to old B Chips fail on his lifetime 😅🧐
> 
> The chip situation in the BGA area will not improve again, I think that it goes that other way sadly 🙃😝


Not sure how to check the use time on the Pioneer.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

lem321 said:


> Not sure how to check the use time on the Pioneer.


Pls look some pages back, I make a picture about that how it works.


----------



## Peacemaker_1

Hi everyone. I've been following this thread for a few years because I have a SC-1522K that had the UE-22 issue. Went through all the suggested steps to and including sending the unit to PanurgyOEM back in 2018/2019, but they were unable to repair due to not having the parts to fix it. They sent it back to me and I still have it. Should I just throw it away or is there any other use for it other than a door stop? Thanks!


----------



## andyb1712

The SC-1522 is covered by the SC-65 service manual, which is the US version of the SC-LX56. This model uses the QFP style of DSP chip and can be repaired using components sourced from Aliexpress.

You need very good surface mount soldering skills, the right equipment for this and almost certainly access to a programmer for the corrupted flash memory chips. Without this, it's sell it for spares or repairs on eBay and buy a new amp.


----------



## Peacemaker_1

@andyb1712 - Thank you for your reply. This repair is well beyond my technical skills so I'll just have to either list it like you say or trash it.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hallo Peacemaker_1,

yeah sadly nothing to do anymore, I think the repair price when you find someone are really high for that, the person must have a high skill level for that repair 😚☝

You are from the USA, I would buy that but the shipping costs to Germany are to high for that defective Amp 😝🙃


----------



## Peacemaker_1

@xFREDBERTx 

Thank you for the reply. I completely understand about the shipping cost - not worth it. I posted it in the for sale section here as a local pick up for $50 OBO. I just want it to go to someone that can attempt to bring it back to life


----------



## Dostulata

Hi everyone,

I stumbled across this thread while googling the UE22 Error Code. I own a Pioneer SC-LX 76 (MFD June 2012) which has served me well for over 8 years, sadly in January 2021 it showed the UE22 code. I got around 2 more weeks of use out of it while it took progressively longer for it to work properly. I used the time to look for a replacement receiver, which was fun because there were 0 in stock at the time.

After that I put it in it`s box and forgot about it for a year. Today I got it out again to sell it on ebay for parts and repairs. After plugging it in for the first time to see if it even powered on anymore, I was instantly greeted by the flashing UE22 text for about 5 seconds and then it just .... stopped. The display was working properly again with no error code in sight. I powered it off and on again a few times to see if it was a fluke, but after it worked every time I tried to update the firmware which I got from a incredibly shady website. The update got through and since then the unit worked flawlessly.

I know it`s very likely just the SC-LX76's last hurrah, but for now I am very happy to have the big boy back under my TV again.

Is there any hope to get the parts for a repair? I'm sorry to say I didn't go to 100+ pages of replies.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hallo ap91484,

nice a German guy here and with a nice Pio 76
Amp 😎✌

Never really never force a update if UE22 is shown on a Display ☝🙃
You have luck that it is now error free on that device…

If UE22 was there it comes back 100% sure ☝

You can order these on Aliexpress, but good luck to find a good trader with no fake stuff 🙃


----------



## Dostulata

xFREDBERTx said:


> Never really never force a update if UE22 is shown on a Display ☝🙃
> You have luck that it is now error free on that device…


Ty for the reply, I read that too after it was done, thankfully there was no flashing when I did the update =)

I don't think I want to try my luck with the Aliexpress roulette, so I will try to sell it. Well after the UE22 comes back at least.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

No Problem for the replay ✌
If that update goes wrong than you have a bricked Amp 🙃☝

What i am Interested is the playtime of your Pio, if you would go some pages back I make a picture how to do that called service mode 😎

When you sell it leave me a massage i would buy it when the price is right 😅😎


----------



## Dostulata

17.833 hours. I thought it would be more.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Ok thank you for that information 😎✌
Stand this Amp free or inside, have that a good air flow or not 😚

Because that is not typical with this use time that your Amp is failing 🧐


----------



## garagemdochines

Antonio Cesar said:


> [QUOTE = "Ibrahim Tachijian, postagem: 58026112, membro: 9458140"]
> Você pode confirmar o número exato do chip que preciso obter?
> 
> Modelo / número do receptor Pioneer: VSX-921-K
> Data de construção: outubro de 2011
> Data de compra: 26/12/2011
> Erro UE22: março de 2019
> 
> 
> Pelo que entendi é,
> 
> D810K013DZKB4.
> 
> Mas eu também encontro,
> D810K013BZKB4
> 
> Ambos funcionarão? Qualquer outro?
> [/CITAR]
> Olá a todos! Coloquem externamente um cooler de ventilador, no lado esquerdo onde está o trafo. O sistema superaquece e deixa todo o circuito aquecendo, causando uma falha. Isso ocorre informa no sistema do som e depois no de imagem. Não é uma solução definitiva, mas faz com que o sistema trabalhe sem colapsar ou danificar os componentes. Espero ter ajudado.


Chegou a comprar esses chips?
Have you buy the aliexpress chips, i need to chips to replace the old ones ..

D810K013DZKB4


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hallo garagemdochines,

good luck to find genuine one!

Regards


----------



## garagemdochines

xFREDBERTx said:


> Hallo garagemdochines,
> 
> good luck to find genuine one!
> 
> Regards


I dont need a genuine, but one that works to me its fine 
But i think that chip have firmware base on intelectual property to work on pioneer receiver.
Iam stuked for now


----------



## xFREDBERTx

That is the funny part on these, the D810 D there are fake, reballed or use ones sadly ☺🤭


----------



## garagemdochines

xFREDBERTx said:


> That is the funny part on these, the D810 D there are all fake, reballed or use ones sadly ☺🤭


The TI do sell the chips?


----------



## garagemdochines

garagemdochines said:


> The TI do sell the chips?











D810K013BZKB400 Price & Stock | DigiPart


D810K013BZKB400 Price, D810K013BZKB400 Stock, Buy D810K013BZKB400 from electronic components distributors. Instant result for D810K013BZKB400




www.digipart.com


----------



## amir244

andyb1712 said:


> The only D chips I've had success with have been from my eBay supplier in China and these look identical to the B chip with correct logo and surface finish. I don't think these are fake but I don't think they are new as claimed.
> 
> This is a better supplier but still has a poor success rate of 50% due to being used parts and are also more expensive.


Hi
Would you please tell me how much you paid for that D version of ebay?


----------



## andyb1712

This was the supplier I used but they are used/reballed devices and the listing has ended. You can still contact the seller direct and buy outside eBay.

Anything you buy on Aliexpress will be the same, even if they claim 100% brand new. A lot are also fakes or old B chips marked as D chips. The chances of a genuine working D chip are not very high in my experience.









1x Used D81OK013DZKB4 D810KO13DZKB4 D810K013DZKB400 D810K013DZKB4 BGA256 IC Chip | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1x Used D81OK013DZKB4 D810KO13DZKB4 D810K013DZKB400 D810K013DZKB4 BGA256 IC Chip at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## garagemdochines

In the course of this time I decided to sell the receiver.
I spoke with texas (TI) who told me that these IC Micro Processor have firmware and are already obsolete and hardly get chips out there.

One of two or sell or stay to sell the parts.


----------



## garagemdochines

Thank you all, and to anyone who has equipment in this situation, good luck.


----------



## amir244

Hi
anybody knows what difference is between 
D810K013DZKB400 and
D810K013DZKB4


----------



## andyb1712

They are the same part. No difference at all.


----------



## garagemdochines

As I can tell, the difference is base on Silicone that change between the two parts.
The D is better


----------



## amir244

Hi
I got some quote prices from Chinese suppliers for d810k013dzkb4
I think those are extravagant prices for that chip
Is really this chip as expensive as they claim?
Best regards,


----------



## pjrainmaker

Hello team. SC-55 owner. UE22 victim.
I’m trying to figure out what the latest update is for customer support. 

the updates in the front of the “Are you Listening” (UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?) thread go from 2019 to 2017 to 2019 so I’m not sure what the latest update is. The author was petitioning to extend customer support to the end of 2021. What was the result from that?

Chances of getting the right chip to replace in mine?

I have read through (not trying to be lazy)

Thanks ahead of time. 
Happy Listening!


----------



## andyb1712

Unfortunately your model is one those that has 2 x D810K013BZKB4 DSP chips in it, making it harder to repair than some others.

The replacement D chips are difficult to source now unless you want to buy Chinese fakes or remarked B variants that may or may not work. Replacing BGA chips is a specialist job too.

Add to this the problem of 2 x flash memory chips that can be corrupted by the DSP failure. That requires a known good firmware dump from a working unit and access to a eprom programmer to put right.

Pioneer aren't very helpful with this now and won't have any replacement boards for sale, so the chances of a successful repair depend entirely on your own electronics skills and equipment, unless you can find someone with the right parts to take it on.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I can not recommend anyone to buy these D810K013DZKB4 BGA DSP’s on Aliexpress 🤨🤬

I can only recommend it when you have fun of losing high money and time, and not go angry I mean really really angry after that lot of work when you install these with 100% fail rate then clearly yes then go for it 🥳☝

I buy two pair of these and these four was clearly fake ones, you can see these pictures and install some pages before ☝

And no i don’t install these wrong I have a infrared BGA Maschine so it was not my equipment ☝
I have install these 100% right and the Firmware was also reflashed and 100% good ☝

I open the Dispute on these to became @ least my money back that was nearly 70€ for this garbage fake stuff 🤬🤮

The nearly 10€ shipping cost back to China must you pay so that is a lost then 🤮☝

Dispute open for these four fake ones was on 15.12.2021 and finish on 21.02.2022 ☝

















Over two month take these before you get your high money back 👌🤬

That make fun (not) so clearly never ever I buy this 💩 Fake D810K013DZKB4 there anymore 😝🤨

These monkey trader on Aliexpress is selling you garbage fake stuff and is lying to you all day in and out if you ask him and telling him the fault on these he have also zero honor 🤬🤬🤬
He think on the other side of the world can nothing happend to him and think he is safe 🤨
But I believe in karma and one day a lightning will strike him when he is 💩 I assume so.


----------



## Rgarc

I was a long time user of the VSX-1021-K and did get a chip replacement and extended the life of the receiver. The receivers from that class are very long in the tooth at this point. It make more sense to and is more cost effective to replace the affected receivers with newer models than to try and keep theme running. Mine was still working when I replaced it but its my understanding that the repaired units are starting to fail as well; pretty much at the same usage hours as the original chips failed. 

I donated mine to Goodwill still working so I hope whoever bought it did not pay too much for it. I could not in good conscience sell it and no one i knew was interested for me to give away.


----------



## Exorcyst

Rgarc said:


> I was a long time user of the VSX-1021-K and did get a chip replacement and extended the life of the receiver. The receivers from that class are very long in the tooth at this point. It make more sense to and is more cost effective to replace the affected receivers with newer models than to try and keep theme running. Mine was still working when I replaced it but its my understanding that the repaired units are starting to fail as well; pretty much at the same usage hours as the original chips failed.
> 
> I donated mine to Goodwill still working so I hope whoever bought it did not pay too much for it. I could not in good conscience sell it and no one i knew was interested for me to give away.


I purchased my unit back in March 2013 and it crapped out close to December 2021. I've got 24814H44M out of it. It served me quite well and I've enjoyed many hours of musical bliss with it. The current offerings are somewhat "meh" with many being half-assed with HDMI 8K implementation, etc... 

I'm not all that thrilled with the current offerings and pricing, not to mention availability. If for the price of less than $100.00 (Though I'd probably be willing to go up up $300.00) I can get my unit back up and running I'll find it well worth it. The last batch of Pioneer Class D amps are from back in 2019 (SC-LX704 & 904 respectively) and aren't worth the asking price as they are quite outdated. 

If I can can get mine to last half as long as my original unit did it'd be worth it and it will have bought me enough time to find a proper replacement. If it's somewhat cost-effective I think it's still worth investing in the repair of some of these units.  At the very least when it comes to the Class D model amps.

I'm curious, where did you come across the info stating that units that had the chips replaced with the QFP DPTP4 variants have begun to fail? This is the first time I'm hearing of this.

Cheers!


----------



## Rgarc

I got mine around 2012 i believe and it went out at around the 5 year mark and after I got it repaired through the free repair program I used it until December 2020. I held onto the unit thinking about using it in a 2 channel setup but then decided to get rid of it because I need the space. I checked this thread and I read about a guy or two who said their repaired units went down again. I didn't want to unload a potential problem on someone but it was still working so I gave it to Goodwill thinking someone could get a couple years out of it. If I am wrong about then I made a big mistake, but my loss is someone else's gain.

Reading some of the latest posts it seems that it is getting harder to repair these but you have one of the Elite models then I can see where it would a good value to repair. Mine was top of the entry tier but I enjoyed it for many years.


----------



## Exorcyst

Rgarc said:


> I got mine around 2012 i believe and it went out at around the 5 year mark and after I got it repaired through the free repair program I used it until December 2020. I held onto the unit thinking about using it in a 2 channel setup but then decided to get rid of it because I need the space. I checked this thread and I read about a guy or two who said their repaired units went down again. I didn't want to unload a potential problem on someone but it was still working so I gave it to Goodwill thinking someone could get a couple years out of it. If I am wrong about then I made a big mistake, but my loss is someone else's gain.
> 
> Reading some of the latest posts it seems that it is getting harder to repair these but you have one of the Elite models then I can see where it would a good value to repair. Mine was top of the entry tier but I enjoyed it for many years.


Makes sense. I wish mine had conked out before the program was up. LOL (Though not everyone was lucky enough to get a repair. There's no guarantee that I would've got the repair vs the discount on a diff. unit.) The repair is somewhat difficult and even more so if you have the units that use the BGA chips as opposed to mine that use QFP. The first attempt at repair did not work out and am hoping to have a second go in the not to distant future. Hopefully it'll work out. 

As to your dropping it off at Goodwill, if it brings someone some joy, well, there's no mistake there. It was also very considerate of you to not sell it due to the possible chip issue. The world needs more honest folk like yourself. I hope you got yourself a nice replacement.  If you did, what did you get? If I'd be OK with a Class AB unit I'd have gone for the VSX-LX505.

Cheers!


----------



## Rgarc

Exorcyst said:


> Makes sense. I wish mine had conked out before the program was up. LOL (Though not everyone was lucky enough to get a repair. There's no guarantee that I would've got the repair vs the discount on a diff. unit.) The repair is somewhat difficult and even more so if you have the units that use the BGA chips as opposed to mine that use QFP. The first attempt at repair did not work out and am hoping to have a second go in the not to distant future. Hopefully it'll work out.
> 
> As to your dropping it off at Goodwill, if it brings someone some joy, well, there's no mistake there. It was also very considerate of you to not sell it due to the possible chip issue. The world needs more honest folk like yourself. I hope you got yourself a nice replacement.  If you did, what did you get? If I'd be OK with a Class AB unit I'd have gone for the VSX-LX505.
> 
> Cheers!


I went to a Yamaha TSR-7850. I was not opposed to a new pioneer but the deal was too good to pass up. I would have stayed with old pioneer a bit longer if the Yamaha didn't hit the price point that it did.


----------



## Topher

Question for SC-57 owners. Are you able to use it as an amp using the 8-channel (or however many channels) input? My SC-1526 doesn't have that input.
In my garage, I'm using an old Sherwood RV-5039R that has pre-amp out + power-amp in with jumpers. Too bad that feature's not used. I loved the sound of the Pioneer's amps.


----------



## Lattimer1

andyb1712 said:


> The SC-1522 is covered by the SC-65 service manual, which is the US version of the SC-LX56. This model uses the QFP style of DSP chip and can be repaired using components sourced from Aliexpress.
> 
> You need very good surface mount soldering skills, the right equipment for this and almost certainly access to a programmer for the corrupted flash memory chips. Without this, it's sell it for spares or repairs on eBay and buy a new amp.


Hello everyone i have this model as well. can someone give me a link for these from Aliexpress as i have a person that has the skills and a programmer and etc just need the chips so please send me the link for these. 
thanks in advance !!


----------



## Worf

The problem is there is no reliable source for it, so even if we give you a link it would likely be for a fake chip. Even previously good sellers have turned up fake chips so the supply of them is likely full of fakes,

Given that the majority of them are fake, you probably should budget for buying 6 or more of them at anywhere from $50-100 each.


----------



## FarmerBob

*"I have found the perfect fix for this. "Yamaha!"*

Now that all the audio companies are merging as Onkyo and Pioneer. There are very few original untainted individual companies left. Read an article the other day of a Capitol Co. buying up like 5-6 of the top companies, including Marantz. I remember talking to a Pioneer Tech Rep towards the end of the merger and he said all the Pioneer Techs were getting laid-off and the Onkyo people knew nothing of the brand. He told me to get rid of my unit then. I should have listened.

In the beginning I "liked" this thing. Nowhere near as much as my other 3 Pioneer's though. That are still working great. As time has gone on I have become to loathe it. Even to the point of thinking I got a Lemon. But I now know it's the Class D power mostly. But I got it in November of 2012 and it lasted until now. Got the opportunity to purchase a 2016 Beta model of a µLED 4K TV. Should have gotten a new AVR then.

Just this morning I got the UE22 Error, when Echo turned it on when I told 'She who shall not be named" to turn the room off and it wasn't even on at that time. That I have read about for years. I haven't gone any further with it than come here and read this thread. It could very well come back. BUT I have been looking for an excuse to get a new AVR.

Just fired my unit up for the night without any tweaks, just pushed the button and everything is fine. I wonder how long this will last? I haven't figured out what I want to replace it with. I'm looking at the A6A or the V6A. But at one time the V6A had/has issues. We'll see . . . Probably the A8A.


----------



## Masked

I managed to fix my sc-57 with the ue22 repair program. I traded the sc-57 back to my father for his sc-61. Less than a year later my sc-61 got the ue22 error. I ran it for about 3 months, getting past the error. It became harder and harder and one day stopped working completely. I came back here to initiate another repair, only to find the repair program was abandoned.

I ended up chucking it in the garbage.

I will never buy the Pioneer label again.

I am now using a Denon x3700. But if i ever encounter issues, I will be going to Yamaha. Every Yamaha I have ever owned is still going strong 20 years later.


----------



## Dexter_76

Har en sc-lx85. vært inne å byttet kortet 3 ganger. nå begynte den igjen med AMP ERROR``??
?Men de fikset den på utvidet tid siste gangen.


----------



## Exorcyst

FarmerBob said:


> *"I have found the perfect fix for this. "Yamaha!"*
> 
> Now that all the audio companies are merging as Onkyo and Pioneer. There are very few original untainted individual companies left. Read an article the other day of a Capitol Co. buying up like 5-6 of the top companies, including Marantz. I remember talking to a Pioneer Tect Rep towards the end of the merger and he said all the Pioneer Techs were getting laid-off and the Onkyo people knew nothing of the brand. He told me to get rid of my unit then. I should have listened.
> 
> In the beginning I "liked" this thing. Nowhere near as much as my other 3 Pioneer's though. That are still working great. As time has gone on I have become to loathe it. Even to the point of thinking I got a Lemon. But I now know it's the Class D power mostly. But I got it in November of 2012 and it lasted until now. Got the opportunity to purchase a 2016 Beta model of a µLED 4K TV. Should have gotten a new AVR then.
> 
> Just this morning I got the UE22 Error, when Echo turned it on when I told 'She who shall not be named" to turn the room off and it wasn't even on at that time. that I have read about for years. I haven't gone any further with it than come here and read this thread. It could very well come back. BUT I have been looking for an excuse to get a new AVR.
> 
> Just fired my unit up for the night without any tweaks, just pushed the button and everything is fine. I wonder how long this will last? I haven't figured out what I want to replace it with. I'm looking at the A6A or the V6A. But at one time the V6A had/has issues. We'll see . . .


It will come back, I'm the begining it'll be on rare occasion but it will become progressively worse with longer "recovery" periods. 

I'm currently using the LX-505. First unit was a lemon out of the box and returned it to Pioneer. Second unit is behaving quite well. There are things that I love and things that annoy me but overall it's a pleasant performer and DIRAC is a lovely piece of software that is potent enough to allow a novice like me to extract darn good sound of the unit.

Cheers!


----------



## dreamliner77

Masked said:


> I managed to fix my sc-57 with the ue22 repair program. I traded the sc-57 back to my father for his sc-61. Less than a year later my sc-61 got the ue22 error. I ran it for about 3 months, getting past the error. It became harder and harder and one day stopped working completely. I came back here to initiate another repair, only to find the repair program was abandoned.
> 
> I ended up chucking it in the garbage.
> 
> I will never buy the Pioneer label again.
> 
> I am now using a Denon x3700. But if i ever encounter issues, I will be going to Yamaha. Every Yamaha I have ever owned is still going strong 20 years later.



I had a Yamaha that suffered their version of the UE22 error. Yes, it was the same DSP chip.


----------



## shivaji




----------



## amir244

andyb1712 said:


> That one worked first time in my VSX-LX55 and is still working 6 months on.


Hi mate 
Would you please help me
As i know you have much experience in this issue 
This is pionner vsx lx55 and I want to disassemble hdmi board
Do you know how i can unplug these connector sockets (mark on picture) from the HDMI board
Should i pull out whole PCB's from the pionner
case first and then detach hdmi board, or i can do it without touching other parts
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ccoutts

Holy crap, I fixed the bastard!!! 😁

3 years after buying a replacement DSP chip, my VSX-922 is working again. I'm so grateful for this thread, and the global community for working reverse engineering this problem. Special high-five to @andyb1712 for sending me a working flash image and for moral support. Also to @zzattack for explaining things back in 2019.

I did it the way all the guru's explained, but will repeat again anyway, incase it helps anyone:

Symptoms: No audio. Firmware showing "1-188076***140" indicating the DSP FW was corrupt.
Bought a D808K013DPTP400 on eBay (back in 2019. I've heard they're hard to find now)
Removed the D-MAIN ASSY board from the amp
Masked the neighbouring components with kapton tape, to protect them from heat
Removed old IC - Needed a heatgun from under the board to keep that side around 200degC, while heating the DSP chip from the top with heatgun set to 390degC. Took a long time to lift (~5min of solid heating), as that centre ground pad sucks away the heat something chronic. Be careful not to apply too much force on the chip, incase you damage the delicate pads.
Clean up the pads
Techniques differ here for soldering the new chip back on, but I left all 170 leg pads bare of solder, and purposefully added a blob of solder to the centre ground pad. Then tacked 2 legs on one side, so the chip was sitting at a funny angle due to the centre blob. Then heated the centre, at the same time as applying a bit of downward pressure. When the centre blob melted, the chip dropped, and I was sure I had a good centre pad connection.
The painstakingly soldered all 170 legs with a very fine soldering iron tip, and lots of gel flux. There were solder-bridges for africa, but I got rid of them eventually.
Hoping that was it, I put the board back in the amp and cranked it. No sound. And still firmware showing "1-188076***140".
On to the flash reprogramming. I got a working image from andyb1712, desoldered IC9004 (the DSP flash memory chip), and used a XGecu programmer to send it to the chip. Then soldered it back on.
Back in the amp, powered up, firmware now showed "1-188076019140". Good sign!
Connected speakers, and she's all happy again! Big sign of relief.
Notes:

I'm not an electronics engineer, but work at an electronics company with the right tools.
That fw number consists of 4 separate FW's in the amp I think. The DSP FW is the 3rd one... "188", "076", "019", and "140".
I know it's few years too late, but I hope that helps someone else fix theirs.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Cheers Chris,

that are great news well done but after three years wow what happens did you married and build a house in that time or what (joke) 😎✌
But without a good FW Dump the Amp were silent but thankfully you get it from andyb1712 that helps to clears the problem 🥳
I fix also many 922 since now but the problem is that on Ali are now nearly only fake DSP‘s to get so it makes really no sense now to buy there sadly 🥵🤢
I keep my tiny stock new DSP’s for now I have and fix only 56/76/86 amps and higher and not these 922 anymore ☺

Regards


----------



## ccoutts

xFREDBERTx said:


> Cheers Chris,
> 
> that are great news well done but after three years wow what happens did you married and build a house in that time or what (joke) 😎✌
> But without a good FW Dump the Amp were silent but thankfully you get it from andyb1712 that helps to clears the problem 🥳
> I fix also many 922 since now but the problem is that on Ali are now nearly only fake DSP‘s to get so it makes really no sense now to buy there sadly 🥵🤢
> I keep my tiny stock new DSP’s for now I have and fix only 56/76/86 amps and higher and not these 922 anymore ☺
> 
> Regards


Haha, yeah, it took me 3 years to build up the courage to get started.

Nah, I actually needed the amp, as I've been living in 2010 with an old amp without any HDMI inputs. I'm now in 2012, and it feels great!

Yeah, I wish the chips were still available. I think I'd get pretty fast the next time round. Maybe only 2 years. There's a 1021 for sale for $1 here in NZ, but I'm not sure my wife would let me do another one :-(


----------



## xFREDBERTx

All fine it was only a joke from me sorry 🤭
@ least you fix it that count‘s and it dosen’t matter how long it takes 😎✌
I mean it gave maybe genuine DSP‘s from the QFP Typ on Ali but these are than not cheap to get and in my opinion not worth than anymore ☝

Sure the 922 is a powerful amp and have all you need to reach the year 2012 standard 😅✌

The 1021 is different to your 922 these keep in mind because the 1021 use a BGA Typ D810 DSP and the 922 a QFP Typ D808 DSP ☝
These BGA Typ D810 are all fakes you can buy on Ali sadly so the 1021 were only a door stopper for you than 😎✌
But maybe you are lucky and it have less hours down and a reball fix it but it is a gamble 😉
It is a tiny BGA DSP Chip in the 1021 with 256x solder balls in 0.6 size 🤪








So the next round I would search for another amp to fix because with these 1021 maybe you need more than two years than when it is a no fix 😂✌
But if you get it cheap why not buy it you can learn than on it 😎✌


----------



## andyb1712

The D810 in the 1021 may work again with a reflow if it's low hours but will probably fail again. Finding a firmware for it is also another problem as is a replacement chip because there are too many fakes for sale now.

Reballing BGAs by hand takes practice and patience but it isn't impossible. It depends if you think these old amps are worth it or not. Most people don't bother and just sell them on eBay for spares or repairs.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Sure a reflow we’re than the cheapest way to test the 1021 ☝
But you say it andyb1712 the BGA Chip fail again in a short time than because of the lead free solder balls crap ☝

Yeah the key is practice otherwise you fail with these BGA DSP‘s we see on another Forum that someone try to tell us that he is able to see on a YouTube Video how that process work with a reball so what I can say now kind to that idea he have (nothing) 😂😂😂
The FW is also a Problem i don’t have a 1021 to share sadly when it is maybe corrupted 🧐
But for a 1$ I would buy the 1021 than because these donor parts are worth it alone when the old B DSP is maybe dead already 😂


----------



## xFREDBERTx

And Chris what you doing now 🤪✌


----------



## mtbdudex

Seems this 7+ year old thread has served its purpose as a sticky … time to de-sticky it 
Mike Lang?
rboster?

Sent from my iPhone 11Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## av_nz

I just started getting the UE22 last week in my 2012 LX-85. Came here to find out I’ve missed the free fix. I also suffered from the infamous Onkyo HDMI board failure a couple of years back too.

While I’d love to get an HDMI 2.1, DIRAC live, Class D amp AVR, none seem to exist. May go Denon x3800 or Yammy A6A. I run my fronts (Wharfedale Opus 2-3) off a Musical Fidelity M6i, so don’t need an overly grunty AVR. Will add a couple of Atmos ceiling speakers too.


----------



## jab336

Sadly my 2012 VSX-53 just got the dreaded UE22 that I had bought new in 2014 on ebay new. This was a replacement unit for my VSX-52 I bough in 2012 also which also had the same error outside of the warranty before I knew about the return repair. Guess I am in the market if anyone has any recommendations or I should look for an old unit and solder some parts.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hi Jab336,

your both Pio Amp‘s the 52/53 use the same type of DSP a D808 QFP one☝
For me we’re it doable but good luck to find genuine ones to replace the old dead DSP one you have now it is not easy 🙃
And when your Firmware is also corrupted than it is even more complex to fix it these is a 50/50 chance that it is when the old DSP died 😎
But when you never ever work on such big QFP DSP before than i would let it to work on that but that is only my opinion ✌
But I think you are old enough to know it if you are able to fix it with your skill‘s you have ✌

Regards


----------



## Drkailey

Thanks to all who've started and contributed to this thread, I've read though most of it and feel your pain with a Pioneer VSX-1128-K and the dreaded UE22.

I've got one of the D808K013*C*PTP4 chips, am I right the these QFP chips are usually OK from Ali or Fleebay? Also, I think my firmware is good since my version number is complete (1-129020177077)?

Am I also right that all I have to do is replace this chip with the "D" version and my unit should work again? Is there a way to download the firmware in case it's needed in the future? Anywhere to get it in case mine is corrupted?

Thanks again!


----------



## andyb1712

Buying a replacement QFP 'D' chip from Ali or eBay is a gamble now because these are also being sold as fakes, the same as the BGA versions. The last ones I bought on Ali were obvious fakes. I had to open a dispute and threaten to send them to TI for them to investigate the sale of fraudulent components before I got a refund.

You firmware looks OK if the version number is showing fully populated with numbers and not * * * anywhere. This would also tend to indicate your DSP is starting correctly and not likely to be the cause of no audio.

From this I would suggest you have a problem elsewhere and from experience it's likely to be a failed voltage regulator on the main digital or DAC board. There are lots of these to check and most are inaccessible while the unit is assembled. You'll need to identify them all in the schematic and attach wires to the output of each to check the various voltages.

I would do this before condemning the DSP and risking replacing it with a potentially fake device.


----------



## Drkailey

andyb1712 said:


> Buying a replacement QFP 'D' chip from Ali or eBay is a gamble now because these are also being sold as fakes, the same as the BGA versions. The last ones I bought on Ali were obvious fakes. I had to open a dispute and threaten to send them to TI for them to investigate the sale of fraudulent components before I got a refund.
> 
> You firmware looks OK if the version number is showing fully populated with numbers and not * * * anywhere. This would also tend to indicate your DSP is starting correctly and not likely to be the cause of no audio.
> 
> From this I would suggest you have a problem elsewhere and from experience it's likely to be a failed voltage regulator on the main digital or DAC board. There are lots of these to check and most are inaccessible while the unit is assembled. You'll need to identify them all in the schematic and attach wires to the output of each to check the various voltages.
> 
> I would do this before condemning the DSP and risking replacing it with a potentially fake device.



Really appreciate your reply, I just got the chip and was about to tackle this tonight.

It came from the place you mentioned that you got a good one from before, looks legit? Or has their printing just got better, lol.



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832870792800.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.76331802WzufDw&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US













In any case I'll check the voltage regulators first, now to find a schematic for my VSX-1128, any ideas?


----------



## andyb1712

That does look like a genuine chip so I think you got lucky there.

I've not worked on a VSX-1128 so I don't have a copy of the service manual for that one. You may be able to find it on Google but quite often Pioneer have a manual that covers multiple models with different part numbers for different countries.

I would check the voltage regs out first though as yours isn't looking like a failed DSP to me.


----------



## andyb1712

Here you go:






Elektrotanya for electronics experts


Electronics forum for electronics experts to repair defective appliance.



elektrotanya.com


----------



## Drkailey

I found the service manual:









PIONEER VSX-1128-K SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Pioneer VSX-1128-K service manual online. VSX-1128-K receiver pdf manual download. Also for: Vsx-1123-k, Vsx-70, Vsx-1028-k.




www.manualslib.com





When you say "main digital or DAC board" I assume the "MAIN ASSY" is the main digital board (which shows some regulators on pg. 23 of the block diagram) but what is the "DAC board"? Is it what they refer to as the D-MAIN ASSY?

Again, thanks much for your help.

edit: missed your post while I was searching...


----------



## andyb1712

I've not looked at this manual but the best place to start is the D-MAIN assembly. There should be a page or two with all the voltage regs on.


----------



## Drkailey

I didn't find any regulators on the D-MAIN but there were three on the MAIN board, I soldered wires on them as you suggested and lo and behold one of the 12v units was only putting out 7v. Strange too the UE22 started when I first powered it up but later disappeared, I'm sure it'd return if I left it on a while.

It's the one to the far right, a KIA7912PI. Would any 12v negative regulator work? I can get this one locally:






FIXED V-REGULATOR 1.5A 12V NEG - 7912 - SAYAL Electronics


7912 - FIXED V-REGULATOR 1.5A 12V NEG -




secure.sayal.com





Thanks again!


----------



## andyb1712

The D-MAIN board has about 17 voltage regulators on it. Check out page 79 and 80 in your service manual for details. You'll need to attach wires and test ALL of these.

The 7912 negative reg has a different pin out to the 78 series positive ones so check the data sheet to see which is the output before condemning it. Pioneer use ones with fully insulated cases so if you buy one with a metal tab, you'll need to mount it with an insulating kit.


----------



## andyb1712

I didn't realise you had seen UE22 on it. If that's the case, then it's most likely the DSP on it's way out after all.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

When you see the UE22 error than is to 100% the old DSP gone I am really sure about that 😉

Have you also the right tools to desolder the old and solder than the „new“ DSP on the Board, if not I would let it you will risk way more damage to the PCB and DSP than 😉


----------



## Drkailey

Thanks guys, I have an adjustable heat gun with a small nozzle, solder paste and Kapton tape. I've done a little BGA work in the past and watched a few Youtube videos, hopefully it works out.

The 7912 was different as you said Andy, pin 1 is ground and not the standard center pin. It's good, thanks.

Should I be able to just replace the chip (assuming it's good) without any programming etc?


----------



## andyb1712

If your firmware is still displayed correctly then you should get away with just changing the chip. The QFP chips are not as bad as BGAs but can be a bit time consuming due to the number of pins. The ground pad underneath can also take a lot on heat to free it from the board. The new chip should restore it unless there are any other faults.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

That sounds so far not bad what kind of tools you have 👍
YouTube Video‘s to watch is fine all good I do the same but what you see there is mostly the time not good work and wrong made…
I am a little worried about that because there are nearly 99% private people with absolutely no skill (and you need skill and practice) show you than how you must work than sorry that can’t hold long than in my opinion 😉
My knowledge on these is don’t use a nozzle on the heat gun because these QFP DSP Chips need really much heat to pull these because of the big ground pad what andyb1712 already say 😎

50/50 Chance that your Firmware is fine because when these old DSP fail it can sadly happens that the Firmware also get corrupted 😉
But that we’re than a real problem on your Amp because I don’t have these and these to find is also a nightmare than ☺


----------



## Drkailey

The old chip came off easy with my heat gun set to 850F, traces cleaned up nice too with solder wick.

I've seen different ways of soldering the new chip, I think I'm going to solder the legs seperately with an iron but am curious how you guys would do the center grounding pad? I was thinking of tinning both sides using paste with an iron and leaving a little hump on the chip, that way I'll know when it drops I've got it hot enough. Sound reasonable?

I found these videos helpful:


----------



## andyb1712

I also solder the legs with an iron and use paste under the ground pad. Most I've replaced have worked but too much solder or paste under the chip can make it sit off the board slightly, which makes soldering the legs down more difficult. Not killing the chip with excess heat is the other problem and there's no way to know that until you apply power.

If the ground pad and legs are all successfully soldered down you should feel the chip warm to touch a few minutes after switch on. If you're unlucky and there's still no audio and the firmware is displayed correctly, then it's back to checking voltage regs and maybe looking for a firmware dump from a working receiver.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

The old DSP came easily of the board without rip traces or damage the PCB when I look @ the picture so nice work I would say and that only with a heat gun wow 😎✌

Yeah I also solder both sides up (DSP underside and ground pad on the PCB) and press it than gently down with heat with that method you can be 100% sure that it is flat on the PCB ☺
And than solder each pin up after that right, but take your time no hurry there because a solder bridge is easily make on these many leg‘s on the DSP 😉
And don’t forget flux is your friend and to much don’t hurt in these case 😅✌


----------



## Drkailey

I tinned the grounding pad on the chip and the board with what I thought was a small amount of paste, then tacked down the bottom two corners but when the solder melted it squirted through in a couple spots, I just cleaned them up with wick rather than trying to re-do it.










After a little trial and error I found that touching the iron at the end of the legs worked the best, I also sharpened the tip on my little Weller SP12. Used my Optivisor and a 20X loupe for inspection and it came out pretty good I think.











Been going six hours now and no more dreaded UE22, I had some other issues like sub woofer noise and Zone 2 problems that have also disappeared.

Thanks again to all that have saved my amp from being an expensive door stop!


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Looks nearly genuine very nice work and good that you was able to fix it (not many can do that and fail) 😎✌

So the ordered DSP was than also a genuine one that’s good because there sell so many fake one and it is sometimes really hard to tell if good or fake 😉
And also nice that your Firmware was fine so nothing to do there, but I would try again a update when you are not @ the last one already 😉


----------



## Drkailey

Thanks!

The service manual describes how to make a USB backup, is that what I'd need to load if my firmware got corrupted in the future?

It also describes how to update the firmware, is there any real advantage to this? I mean, it's working, right? If so where to get it?


----------



## xFREDBERTx

No problem you are welcome 😎✌

On which Firmware version is the amp now, I Update all my Amp‘s when I am done with a repair to the latest one so or so 😉
I don’t know right if a newer update improve something but I think yes otherwise the manufacture would not release these all ☺

The FW is storage in a tiny 8-Pin IC on the HDMI Board on my 922/3 and when the Firmware get‘s corrupted and you have no back up than game over 😉
I think your 1128 is the same and I would back up these @ least, but I don’t work before with the build in back up software in the amp so there I can’t help you 😉

When these old DSP fail it can also happens that the FW fail an get corrupted it is a 50/50 chance, and when you have no back up than it is nearly not possible to fix the amp also not with a 100% working DSP ☝
I also don’t know someone with a 1128 that have a FW back up 🙃

I unsolder these 8-pin IC and dump it with a programmer just in case the FW get‘s corrupted and these is only a safety back up 😉

You can find these newest FW to update normally on google search for VSX-1128 Firmware that’s all 😉


----------



## andyb1712

Congratulations on a successful repair. The replacement chip should provide a longer life than the original.

The USB backup feature is just for user settings in the D-MAIN board. It's only of any use if you replace the board and need to transfer settings.

A firmware update from Pioneer will include bug fixes they have found but won't usually affect or add functionality. The only thing that can stop working after a DSP replacement like this is Apple Air Play. A firmware update will fix this.

If you already have the latest firmware loaded there is a way to make it reload from USB by editing some of the files in a hex editor to fool the amp into thinking it's getting an update. Let me know if you need to do this and I can assist.


----------



## Drkailey

Great guys, thanks again for all the help.

I think at this point I won't mess with it anymore, it's working better than before the UE22 and has all the functionality I need.

Hopefully this will help someone else down the road...


----------



## av_nz

I sold my LX-85 recently when this error came up. I'm really pleased that the person I sold it to was able to remove and resolder the DD/DTS chip and get the amp running 100% error free.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hello av_nz,

you was smart to sell it with the UE22 error I agree, because to fix the 85 it is a real nightmare 😉☝
Did you know maybe with wich DD/DSP‘s the buyer replace the old ones or you have maybe pictures or so to prove these 100% error free myth he try to tell you 🧐
I can tell you one think that is based on my own work and knowledge with these 85’s 😎
When the buyer really thinks to fix the 85 DD/DSP’s 100% error free I guess now with maybe Ali new fake DSP‘s than it last not long and fail in a short time again that’s for sure, because on Ali are over 110% old used and sand down and reprint or already faulty or fake‘s reballed BGA DSP’s available only trust me ✌
I waist a lot of money and time on that to find that hardly out I know also many other technician that have exactly the same problem back than 😉
And also the Firmware corruption is the next problem on these 85’s when these both old DSP‘s fail and these happens also not less ☝
And when you have not 100% good Dump’s for it and also the right Tools to fix these than it is so or so game over ☝
You can’t fix it than even not with 100% good known DD/DSP‘s than, the amp is silent forever and only a nice door stopper 😉
The 85 is so far the hardest amp to fix from Pioneer when UE22 light up on the display ☝
You need very high skill‘s and knowledge and many Tool‘s and 100% known good DD/DSP’s and also time and money to get it done really honest mean 100% error free that I can tell you 😎

Or you mean with that, that he pull only both old failed DD/DSP’s out and reballed it and refit than 🧐
If yes and he really do that than it also last not long and fail in a short time again it is to 100% NOT a 100% error free fix he try to tell you trust me 😉
These old DD/DSP‘s fail not on bad or cracked solder balls it is the DSP itself that dies slowly and is faulty and on the 85 are two on it ☝
The manufacture of these dying DSP‘s called Texas Instruments release a Upgrade DSP Chip after that mess and when you not mount these after a fail on these old ones it can’t hold and is not a long therm fix 😉

Maybe you have more high value information from the buyer for us that fix the amp I mean he say 100% error free to you 🧐
I doubt it that it is 100% error free and he lie to you sorry these hold not long when reballed only 😉
But maybe I am also wrong on that how knows, if yes and he can proves that 100% error free myth than I feel really sorry for what I say about him that’s for sure 😉✌


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Edllguy said:


> That is correct. The SC-LX87 (2013 model) has the updated chip set that will not be affected by the UE22 Error failure.


 NOT TRUE!!! I own an Pioneer SC-LX87 with the same audio failure. It does not display the UE22 error, but the error is there.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Edllguy said:


> That is correct. The SC-LX87 (2013 model) has the updated chip set that will not be affected by the UE22 Error failure.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

the firmware is corrupt


----------



## andyb1712

Gabi Udrea said:


> the firmware is corrupt


The firmware in your 87 could be corrupt but it could also be a voltage regulator on the HDMI board that has failed, causing power loss to the DSP chips. Pioneer use lots of small voltage regulators on their boards so you will need to check all the supply voltages first.

If they are all present and correct then your DSP firmware may be corrupted. You will need another working 87 and a programmer to copy the DSP firmware from the the two 8 pin flash chips to fix this. It's unlikely the D808 DSP chips have failed because the 87 does have the D variant fitted from the factory.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

These Pio 87 used genuine the latest D DSP‘s so that I true what andyb1712 wrote ☝

Gabi Udrea I checked your picture with the corrupted FW you have, you are on a very old 1.136 Version check the www there is a newer 1.149 Version available ☝
I would try these out I mean nothing to lose the FW you are on now is already corrupted 😉
If these also don’t work and gave you a error when you try to load these than you must look deeper and further inside the amp to find the error sadly 😎


----------



## andyb1712

Another simple check is to remove the top cover and switch the amp on for a few minutes. Both DSP chips (the ones with the Dolby DTS logos) will feel warm to touch on the back of your finger if they have power. If they remain cold, then it's likely there is a local power failure on that board.

It won't do any harm to try the firmware update as suggested because it will simply stop at the DSP part if the chips have no power.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> Another simple check is to remove the top cover and switch the amp on for a few minutes. Both DSP chips (the ones with the Dolby DTS logos) will feel warm to touch on the back of your finger if they have power. If they remain cold, then it's likely there is a local power failure on that board.
> 
> It won't do any harm to try the firmware update as suggested because it will simply stop at the DSP part if the chips have no power.


Hi Andy thank you for your interest, we had a discussion earlier about a SC-LX86 with the same problem. You've sent me the firmware for that but I did nothing further to repair it. I bought another one, a SC-LX87 and I hoped this will work without problems (no UE22 Error). After a year it seems that the problem remains, it is the same problem but it is not displayed anymore.
Yes, the DSP chips are the D version now. They are going very hot, hotter then when they worked fine, I think.
After the failure I've tried to update the firmware with 1.149 version but the process stops at 60% and now the message is UPDATE ERROR 1 (for SC-LX87).
After all this I suspect that *the problem for these units is not the DSP chip, but the flash memories.*
I will try to rewrite them for both units LX86 and LX87 but I need the data for that. Can you help me? I have to look for the SC-LX86 files that you've sent, can you send me the files for SC-LX87 too?
After that I will show you also a flash memory writing tool that I can find here in Romania, I want you to tell me if it is suitable to write those flash memories.
Gabriel


----------



## andyb1712

Before you do anything, I think you need to check the supply voltages to those DSP chips. If they are getting much hotter than before, then my guess is they are getting higher voltage than they should be and have been damaged.

If this is the case, it's almost certainly not a corrupted firmware problem but the DSP chips damaged by excessive voltage due to a failed regulator.

I've not worked on the LX87 but it is a very similar design to the 86. I think the DSP chips have 2 regulated supplies; +3V3 and +1V2.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> These Pio 87 used genuine the latest D DSP‘s so that I true what andyb1712 wrote ☝
> 
> Gabi Udrea I checked your picture with the corrupted FW you have, you are on a very old 1.136 Version check the www there is a newer 1.149 Version available ☝
> I would try these out I mean nothing to lose the FW you are on now is already corrupted 😉
> If these also don’t work and gave you a error when you try to load these than you must look deeper and further inside the amp to find the error sadly 😎


Hi,
I've tried to write the newer version but the update stops at 60% than it gives me the message UPDATE ERROR 1.
My conclusion is *that the problem for these units is not the DSP chip, but the flash memories, in time they become corrupted.*
Can you help me with the files to rewrite the memories on my SC-LX87?
Thanks!


----------



## xFREDBERTx

These DSP‘s don’t get normally very hot!
Than is something else not right check the voltage regulator please what andyb1712 also guess could maybe faulty on your 87 😉
You get a error code 1 when you try to flash/update it with USB ok, that means that something is not communicate right and fail than 🧐


----------



## serafis

xFREDBERTx said:


> The FW is storage in a tiny 8-Pin IC on the HDMI Board on my 922/3


Hi, you wouldn't happen to have a firmware dump for the VSX-922 would you? I've got one with corrupted firmware and although I can read, erase and write the flash with my CH341 programmer, I don't have a good copy of the firmware to write back.
Thanks, Jon.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

serafis said:


> Hi, you wouldn't happen to have a firmware dump for the VSX-922 would you? I've got one with corrupted firmware and although I can read, erase and write the flash with my CH341 programmer, I don't have a good copy of the firmware to write back.
> Thanks, Jon.


Hi Jon, I have a firmware dump for SC LX86. I'm looking also for the SC LX87 files.


----------



## andyb1712

Gabi Udrea said:


> Hi Jon, I have a firmware dump for SC LX86. I'm looking also for the SC LX87 files.


You can probably use the 86 DSP firmware to get the 87 working and update from USB after but I don't think firmware is your problem.

From your description of the fault I think the two DSP chips have failed due to a voltage regulator failure. Loading new firmware will make no difference in this case and will be a waste of time.

You need to test the +3V3 and +1V2 supplies to each DSP chip. If they are missing or have incorrect voltage then you need to fix that first.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Gabi Udrea you NEED to check the voltage regulator’s first on both QFP DSP‘s that is what andyb1712 and I told you all the time ☝
When these needed voltage is not there, these can’t work than 🤨
Worst case where to high voltage, these would kill both QFP‘s than 😉

I guess your QFP‘s get way to high voltage because you wrote that these get very hot what is not normal 🧐


----------



## serafis

Gabi Udrea said:


> Hi Jon, I have a firmware dump for SC LX86. I'm looking also for the SC LX87 files.


Thanks - not sure that the SC-LX86 flash firmware would work on the VSX-922 but happy to try it if you can send me the file. Sorry, I don't have SC-LX87 files.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

The 86 Files works 1000% not in a 922 these are not match and are way to different 😅☝
I read on the Repair Almost Anything Forum that you got already the 922 FW Files from someone 🧐
Did these fix your 922 maybe, I guess that sadly your D808 C is dead… but I can be also wrong with my guess 🧐


----------



## andyb1712

I also sent a Dropbox link the the 922 file required via messages on this forum.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Can you


andyb1712 said:


> You can probably use the 86 DSP firmware to get the 87 working and update from USB after but I don't think firmware is your problem.
> 
> From your description of the fault I think the two DSP chips have failed due to a voltage regulator failure. Loading new firmware will make no difference in this case and will be a waste of time.
> 
> You need to test the +3V3 and +1V2 supplies to each DSP chip. If they are missing or have incorrect voltage then you need to fix that first.


Can you write me the test points where I can measure the 3.3V and 1.2V for the 2 DSP chips safely ? 
I want to measure them on both AV receivers LX86 and LX87.
I've ordered an EEPROM programmer, anyway.


----------



## serafis

xFREDBERTx said:


> I read on the Repair Almost Anything Forum that you got already the 922 FW Files from someone


Unfortunately, I think that was the wrong firmware for the DSP flash memory.

Does anyone have a dump of the firmware for VSX-922 IC9004 (DSP flash)?

Thanks.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

These FW Dump from andyb1712 you get with a Dropbox link is 100% working it is for the IC9004 ☝
I use the same many times without a issue 😎
I mean that the U904 that you get on the Repair Almost Anything Forum is not the right one and that can’t work than when you flash these into IC9004 😅✌

But if not let me now I send you the same again ☺


----------



## serafis

All fixed now, see next post


----------



## serafis

I found a dump of theVSX-922 IC9004 (DSP Flash) firmware on a Polish site, downloaded it, flashed the chip, reinstalled the HDMI card, had to "Release" from protection mode but it then powered up fine, with DSP version now showing 010 (instead of ***) and audio now working. Updated to latest firmware from USB successfully too. So happy 😁


----------



## andyb1712

serafis said:


> Unfortunately, I think that was the wrong firmware for the DSP flash memory.
> 
> Does anyone have a dump of the firmware for VSX-922 IC9004 (DSP flash)?
> 
> Thanks.


If you had checked your messages on this forum, I have sent a link to download a working 922 DSP firmware v019. This is 100% working.

Glad to hear you got it working with the file from the Polish site.


----------



## andyb1712

Gabi Udrea said:


> Can you write me the test points where I can measure the 3.3V and 1.2V for the 2 DSP chips safely ?
> I want to measure them on both AV receivers LX86 and LX87.
> I've ordered an EEPROM programmer, anyway.


You can measure the voltages at the following components for the LX86 and 87, they are both the same:

L9003 +3V3 for DSP1

L9002 +1V2 for DSP1

L9702 +3V3 for DSP2

L9701 +1V2 for DSP2


If any of these are missing or incorrect you need to look at the following voltage regulators:

IC9510 +3V3 for LX86

IC9513 +3V3 for LX87

IC9518 +1V2 DSP1 for LX86 & 87

IC9514 +1V2 DSP2 for LX86 & 87

All voltages are measured with respect to the metal chassis as 0V.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

@ serafis -> why you use not the Dropbox link andyb1712 send you here… I don’t get it sorry, I told you many times that these would clear/fix the IC9004 issue when you have one 🤨

But nice that your 922 is running now again, I told you that it must be a issue in the IC9004 and the DSP C must work with a 100% good file, if not dead DSP C than ☺


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> You can measure the voltages at the following components for the LX86 and 87, they are both the same:
> 
> L9003 +3V3 for DSP1
> 
> L9002 +1V2 for DSP1
> 
> L9702 +3V3 for DSP2
> 
> L9701 +1V2 for DSP2
> 
> 
> If any of these are missing or incorrect you need to look at the following voltage regulators:
> 
> IC9510 +3V3 for LX86
> 
> IC9513 +3V3 for LX87
> 
> IC9518 +1V2 DSP1 for LX86 & 87
> 
> IC9514 +1V2 DSP2 for LX86 & 87
> 
> All voltages are measured with respect to the metal chassis as 0V.


For the Pioneer LX86
My measurements are:
L9003 +3.34V
L9002 +1.21V
L9702 +3.35V
L9701 +1.20V

For the Pioneer LX87
My measurements are:
L9003 +3.30V
L9002 +2.55V *??????!!!!!!!!*
L9702 +3.31V
L9701 +1.21V


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Wow really on L9002 are 2,55V on DSP1 on the 87 🧐🙃
That is over the double than normal… and for sure not good, I hope that the DSP1 is fine after fix it 🙃

Your 86 seems fine from the voltages I suspect that also because it have UE22 when I am not wrong and that are mostly a DSP‘s ages and dying error ☝


----------



## andyb1712

The LX86 looks good, so it's either corrupted firmware or far more likely in my experience, the C variant DSP chips have both failed. The firmware can also be corrupted as well by the chip failures.

The reading at L9002 on the 87 shows you have a failed voltage regulator and the core of DSP1 will be dead from over voltage. This won't be caused by corrupted firmware. You need to replace DSP1 but first replace the regulator supplying the 1V2 to DSP1, which is IC9518.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Wow really on L9002 are 2,55V on DSP1 on the 87 🧐🙃
> That is over the double than normal… and for sure not good, I hope that the DSP1 is fine after fix it 🙃
> 
> Your 86 seems fine from the voltages I suspect that also because it have UE22 when I am not wrong and that are mostly a DSP‘s ages and dying error ☝


The LX86 has new DSP's after a UE22 error but I have to rewrite the firmware again. Maybe you can help after I get a proper flash memory writing tool.


----------



## andyb1712

Looking again at the schematic, you either made a mistake measuring this voltage or you have a much bigger problem. The input to IC9518 should be 1V8, so even with the regulator failed it shouldn't be reading 2V5.

The 1V8 is supplied by a triple voltage regulator chip, IC451. If this has failed, you could have multiple chip failures in the amp because this supplies 3 different output voltages.

I suggest double checking the voltage you measured at L9002 first.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> The LX86 looks good, so it's either corrupted firmware or far more likely in my experience, the C variant DSP chips have both failed. The firmware can also be corrupted as well by the chip failures.
> 
> The reading at L9002 on the 87 shows you have a failed voltage regulator and the core of DSP1 will be dead from over voltage. This won't be caused by corrupted firmware. You need to replace DSP1 but first replace the regulator supplying the 1V2 to DSP1, which is IC9518.


I hope the DSP1 is still healthy, I am not able to replace it. I will try to replace the IC9518.


----------



## andyb1712

The firmware for the DSP chips is in IC9004 and 9703 in the LX86. These need to be removed from the board, erased and programmed with the files from a working amp. You need a suitable programmer and adapter to suit the chip.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

It is now a 50/50 chance I would say because it get over double the voltage than it normally needs and these can cause not less damage sadly ☺
But @ least you are honest and say not that you are able to replace the DSP1 what is good from you ☝
The tiny IC9518 is easy to replace compare to a DSP ☺


----------



## andyb1712

My guess is DSP1 in the 87 will be dead. Doubling the voltage on the processor core will cause excessive current flow and is highly likely to destroy it.


----------



## andyb1712

Note my post above #2194 about the input voltage to IC9518. This fault could be much worse than just one regulator failed.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Ok the 86 have new DSP‘s were did that you maybe, if yes why are you not able to replace these than on the 87 🧐

These 87 is maybe a nightmare to fix than when andyb1712 say the damage can be much worse now because the IC451 failed maybe 🙃


----------



## andyb1712

The other possibility is DSP1 has failed internally and the 2V5 is coming from the DSP chip 3V3 supply. I would remove L9002 and measure both sides of it to see if IC9518 is the problem or DSP1.

My guess is with L9002 removed, one side will read 1V2 and the other 2V5.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> Looking again at the schematic, you either made a mistake measuring this voltage or you have a much bigger problem. The input to IC9518 should be 1V8, so even with the regulator failed it shouldn't be reading 2V5.
> 
> The 1V8 is supplied by a triple voltage regulator chip, IC451. If this has failed, you could have multiple chip failures in the amp because this supplies 3 different output voltages.
> 
> I suggest double checking the voltage you measured at L9002 first.


on the IC9518 the voltages are 2.5V, 1.6V, 0V, 1.8V


----------



## andyb1712

So the highest voltage is on the output. I think the regulator is fine and you are seeing voltage coming from the failed DSP chip.

Try removing L9002 and measure both sides once it's out of circuit.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Ok the 86 have new DSP‘s were did that you maybe, if yes why are you not able to replace these than on the 87 🧐
> 
> These 87 is maybe a nightmare to fix than when andyb1712 say the damage can be much worse now because the IC451 failed maybe 🙃


I've replaced the LX86 DSP's in a electronics factory, I cannot get there anymore, the person who helped me does not work there anymore.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> So the highest voltage is on the output. I think the regulator is fine and you are seeing voltage coming from the failed DSP chip.
> 
> Try removing L9002 and measure both sides once it's out of circuit.


2.5V is on the pin marked with a point.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Ok nice so someone help you out to make these on the 86 than 😎✌
Yeah it is sad when skillful people leave the place than I agree 🙃

Try to remove L9002 what andyb1712 mean we will see after that what the voltages read‘s if only DSP1 fail or further damage sadly is than 🧐


----------



## andyb1712

The pin marked is pin 1 which is the output. The 1V8 you measured will be the input which is correct so I think this regulator is fine. It can't increase the voltage from 1V8 to 2V5.

Try removing L9002.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Have you a hot air station or only a solder iron 🧐
When only solder iron make a huge solder blob on these L9002 and remove it so 😅
Otherwise you can rip it away but when these L9002 is fine we’re that a waist 😎


----------



## serafis

xFREDBERTx said:


> @ serafis -> why you use not the Dropbox link andyb1712 send you here… I don’t get it sorry,


Sorry, my bad - I haven't used this forum much and only just discovered that I had messages, and where to get them. Now I feel really dumb!


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Have you a hot air station or only a solder iron 🧐
> When only solder iron make a huge solder blob on these L9002 and remove it so 😅
> Otherwise you can rip it away but when these L9002 is fine we’re that a waist 😎


 I have only a soldering iron. I will try but I am afraid the traces will exfoliate.
I will try that tomorrow.
Thanks!


----------



## xFREDBERTx

These is a tiny SMD part only you don’t exfoliate the traces with a solder blob trust me ☝
Otherwise buy a hot air station when you worries about it 😉

I have also one question, we’re that possible to send picture from the upgrade 86 DSP‘s ☺
Because we want see if these are genuine ones or fakes, to help out there 😉


----------



## andyb1712

As xFREDBERTx suggested, put your iron on the inductor with a blob of solder and it will come away. It doesn't matter if you damage it because these are only used as a cheap fuse in the circuit. You could fit a wire link instead if necessary. It also won't matter so much if the DSP chip is dead because you can't replace it.

Your best chance is with the 86 but you will need to remove both 8 pin flash memory chips to program them. If the inductor is a problem to remove then this will be more difficult.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> These is a tiny SMD part only you don’t exfoliate the traces with a solder blob trust me ☝
> Otherwise buy a hot air station when you worries about it 😉
> 
> I have also one question, we’re that possible to send picture from the upgrade 86 DSP‘s ☺
> Because we want see if these are genuine ones or fakes, to help out there 😉


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Thanks for that 😎☝
Yeah these look 100% like genuine ones 🥳
These is @ least good news ☺


----------



## andyb1712

I agree, these look like genuine TI chips and are nicely installed. I think you can get this 86 working with the two flash memories corrected.

The 87 is likely to be more difficult now because it's hard to get genuine D808 D chips now and your source for fitting them is no longer available.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

They are from China, I bought them years ago. however, the firmware version is displayed correctly, without ****.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

What the 86 Firmware show correctly and no *** and you have than no audio that can’t be right than sorry 🧐🙃
The FW corruption is 99,99% when you have *** only so far I know 🧐
And when these is fine without these *** it must be a different problem than because both DSP‘s show up correctly than and must gave audio out than 😉
Yeah both DSP‘s look good fitted I agree 😎


----------



## Gabi Udrea




----------



## andyb1712

OK, I didn't know the firmware was displayed correctly. If so then there is another fault somewhere else if you have no audio. I don't think it's the DSP firmware.

This is most likely another failed voltage regulator on the audio or DAC boards. There are lots of them because Pioneer like to put them on every circuit.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

First, it was displaying the UE22 error for a while and the sound came after 15 minutes. Then the sound came after 30 minutes. Then there was no sound and no UE22 error displayed anymore. I replaced the 2 DSP's but the old firmware remained on the chips.
I think my only chance to make it function again after i replaced the DSP's is to rewrite the firmware.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Have you try a reset on the 86 after refit both DSP‘s 🧐


----------



## andyb1712

I disagree... the DSP has booted up and the firmware is loaded correctly.

This is a another fault somewhere else in the amp if you still have no audio.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

When the FW show correctly it is in my opinion a tiny tiny chance from maybe ~ 1% that it is corrupted otherwise you see these *** 😉
I guess now that maybe one or both DSP’s dies after refit from the heat, because I see dark burned flux around these chips 😉
Or what is also possible that some voltage fail on the 86 HDMI Board but that you measure out today and it was fine 🤨

Both amps the 86/87 have in my opinion not less issues sadly 😉


----------



## andyb1712

OK, this could be DSP2 firmware corrupted then. If DSP1 is bad, the firmware shows as ***.

Maybe a firmware reload will cure this. Did I send you my USB forced firmware update for the LX86? This is to make it reinstall the same version when you already have the latest one installed.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yeah true also possible that maybe DSP2 fail only 🧐
These I don’t have in my mind anymore sadly, because I work to much on Onkyo now day‘s 🤣
It is worth a reflash with USB nothing to lose gave it a try maybe it fix it (but I doubt it) ☺


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> OK, this could be DSP2 firmware corrupted then. If DSP1 is bad, the firmware shows as ***.
> 
> Maybe a firmware reload will cure this. Did I send you my USB forced firmware update for the LX86? This is to make it reinstall the same version when you already have the latest one installed.


I will be very happy if you have such a firmware and give it to me for a try. Then I won't have to desolder the memories anymore.


----------



## andyb1712

I will send you a private message with a Dropbox link. Download it and unzip to a memory stick. Install it from the system settings update menu. It will overwrite the whole firmware currently installed even if it's the same version.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Onkyo is much easyer to repair. The chip must only be reballed and it works again. I have a TX NR3007 and a TX NR818. The chip on the 3007 was reballed and it works fine. On the 818 I've glued an heatsink on the chip, again no problems at all.


----------



## andyb1712

Onkyos do have problems with lead free solder ball failure but they also suffer corrupted NAND chips and failure of the NAND chip itself. They're not always so simple to fix and reballing isn't such an easy process if you've never done it before.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> I will send you a private message with a Dropbox link. Download it and unzip to a memory stick. Install it from the system settings update menu. It will overwrite the whole firmware currently installed even if it's the same version.


I have to put all those 7 files on the stick? I will try that tomorrow and I will let you know.
Thank you!


----------



## xFREDBERTx

You have no hot air station you tell us and fix Onkyo amp‘s with a reball is that a joke 🧐
How is that possible to reball than can you tell us that 🤣
You must pull and reball and refit a BGA DSP and without a hot air station I don’t know right how these can work than 😅

But nice that you also „fix“ onkyo amp‘s 😅


----------



## andyb1712

Heatsinks do little for the the Onkyo DSP chips in my opinion. They don't run that hot. I fit heatsinks and coolers to the big Reon video chips in models like the 3007 because they get too hot to touch. They are also more expensive and harder to reball or replace.


----------



## andyb1712

Gabi Udrea said:


> I have to put all these files on the stick?


Yes put all the unzipped files on the stick and use the system settings menu to update.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> You have no hot air station you tell us and fix Onkyo amp‘s with a reball is that a joke 🧐
> How is that possible to reball than can you tell us that 🤣
> 
> But nice that you also „fix“ onkyo amp‘s 😅


I don't fix Onkyo amps, I've just sent the board to a firm that does reballing and it worked fine since then. Unfortunately they did not desolder and resolder DSP's type like those the Pioneer LX86/87 have.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> Heatsinks do little for the the Onkyo DSP chips in my opinion. They don't run that hot. I fit heatsinks and coolers to the big Reon video chips in models like the 3007 because they get too hot to touch. They are also more expensive and harder to reball or replace.


I've fitted one too to the Reon chip from my 3007, but also anotherone on the DSP.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Ok I was thinking all the time how is that otherwise possible 😅
What pay you for that reball process on these Onkyo Amp‘s there 🧐

You can’t compare a 818 to a 3007 these 3007 produce way more heat that’s for sure and need better cooling ☝😎


----------



## Gabi Udrea

100Euro including return taxes, but they are proffessionals, they have a machine and proper tools for that.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

That is cheap and with warranty 🧐


----------



## andyb1712

That is good value for a BGA reball and refit.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

yes, but the warranty covers only one or two months as I remember. Anyway it's almost a year since then ...
I'll try tomorrow to update the firmware on the LX86 via USB stick. I'll let you know what happened.
Thank you again!


----------



## andyb1712

They can't really give a long warranty on a reballed old chip. These TI chips in the 3007 will fail eventually anyway like the C chips in your 86. They are both on the recall premature failure list that TI issued.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Crazy cheap 🧐
I can’t make such low price here in DE 😅
My price is not under 150€ for a reball from the old DSP ☝
But I gave than NO warranty because these A/B revision BGA DSP are failing and was back than replace from Texas Instrument's to a D revision for free ☝
I were otherwise really stupid to gave than warranty on a faulty dying A/B DSP after a reball ☝You can work 1000% accurate on these reball from these old A/B but that is not enough these fail again and you can’t avoid it 😉
When I fit a new D revision these is not under 300€ but than with one year warranty 😎

I make it transparent to my customers 😎


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Today I've tried to update the firmware on my LX86 via USB. It has failed at 45% with UPDATE ERROR 1 message.
I will try once more by removing and rewriting the flash memories next week.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Error 1 means that something is not healthy and can’t communicate right 🧐
I guess now DSP2 is the problem or a failed voltage somewhere 🧐

Removing and reflash the IC‘s would change nothing you have not a FW Problem you have a parts problem somewhere I guess ☝


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Crazy cheap 🧐
> I can’t make such low price here in DE 😅
> My price is not under 150€ for a reball from the old DSP ☝
> But I gave than NO warranty because these A/B revision BGA DSP are failing and was back than replace from Texas Instrument's to a D revision for free ☝
> I were otherwise really stupid to gave than warranty on a faulty dying A/B DSP after a reball ☝You can work 1000% accurate on these reball from these old A/B but that is not enough these fail again and you can’t avoid it 😉
> When I fit a new D revision these is not under 300€ but than with one year warranty 😎
> 
> I make it transparent to my customers 😎


I totally agree with the words you say, but keep in mind that your wages are 10 times higher in Germany than here.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Error 1 means that something is not healthy and can’t communicate right 🧐
> I guess now DSP2 is the problem or a failed voltage somewhere 🧐
> 
> Removing and reflash the IC‘s would change nothing you have not a FW Problem you have a parts problem somewhere I guess ☝


But the DSP2 voltages are ok,.. and the chips are new ...
Scheisse!!! Ich verstehe nichts mehr


----------



## xFREDBERTx

If DSP1 have a issue than you should have also these *** in the FW than 😉
When DSP2 maybe fail the FW show fine and don’t show you these *** than 🙃
Yeah I know that these are new DSP‘s and these also look genuine to me but when you fit these with to much heat these can also dies very very quickly 😉
The voltages can be fine on DSP2 it dosen’t matter than when DSP2 is dead 😉

The last sentence was right in DE translate you wrote 🤣
And true in DE are the wages a little higher 🙃


----------



## andyb1712

The only way to be 100% sure about the firmware is to remove both flash chips and read the contents. Then compare them in a hex editor to the files I sent or load the files I sent and put them back.

It does sound like there is another problem though because the USB update I sent didn't complete. When the amp has been on for a few minutes do both chips feel warm to touch? If one feels cold then the ground pad under it may not be soldered down.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

I've desoldered the L9002 on my LX87 now. 
The measurements on the sides are 1.22V and 2.68V.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Than is DSP1 dead on your 87 I would guess ☝🙃


----------



## Gabi Udrea

andyb1712 said:


> The only way to be 100% sure about the firmware is to remove both flash chips and read the contents. Then compare them in a hex editor to the files I sent or load the files I sent and put them back.
> 
> It does sound like there is another problem though because the USB update I sent didn't complete. When the amp has been on for a few minutes do both chips feel warm to touch? If one feels cold then the ground pad under it may not be soldered down.


They are factory soldered, they both get warm, the voltages are ok ... It may be that when DSP2 firmware is corrupt the version is displayed proper (without ***) but you can't update it anymore by USB. I will try to desolder the flash memories and update their contents when I get the programmer tool I've ordered.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

When both DSP‘s get warm than is these a good sign @ least on the 86 🧐
Yeah but you need a hot air station to remove these two 8-pin IC‘s from the 86 than to reflash☝
With only a solder iron is that also possible but not less risk than to remove these 😉
What for a programmer have you buy?


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Than is DSP1 dead on your 87 I would guess ☝🙃





xFREDBERTx said:


> When both DSP‘s get warm than is these a good sign @ least on the 86 🧐
> Yeah but you need a hot air station to remove these two 8-pin IC‘s from the 86 than to reflash☝
> With only a solder iron is that also possible but not less risk than to remove these 😉
> What for a programmer have you buy?


*CH341A*


https://cleste.ro/programator-de-memorie-ch341a.html


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> When both DSP‘s get warm than is these a good sign @ least on the 86 🧐
> Yeah but you need a hot air station to remove these two 8-pin IC‘s from the 86 than to reflash☝
> With only a solder iron is that also possible but not less risk than to remove these 😉
> What for a programmer have you buy?


I will try to desolder them with my solder iron. I have also a suction pump for desoldering.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Than is DSP1 dead on your 87 I would guess ☝🙃


which DSP is then dead and needs to be replaced on my LX87, IC9002???? It is much warmer than the other.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Ok that is a cheap one without socket/adapter for unsolder parts 🧐
Normally you can put these unsolder 8pin IC on a socket and don’t must solder these than again on the programmer ☺
You must solder these than again on you programmer what is not less work each time 😅✌

DSP1 is dead on your 87 I guess 🙃


----------



## andyb1712

The voltages on your 87 are as I expected with L9002 removed. DSP1 IC9002 is dead and will need to be replaced but the voltage regulator is working fine.

Reloading the firmware directly into the the 2 x flash memory chips may get the 86 working again. I've never used the programmer you have bought to do this. I use a TL866II with a suitable adapter to read and write the chip without soldering.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

xFREDBERTx said:


> Ok that is a cheap one without socket/adapter for unsolder parts 🧐
> Normally you can put these unsolder 8pin IC on a socket and don’t must solder these than again on the programmer ☺
> You must solder these than again on you programmer what is not less work each time 😅✌
> 
> DSP1 is dead on your 87 I guess 🙃





andyb1712 said:


> The voltages on your 87 are as I expected with L9002 removed. DSP1 IC9002 is dead and will need to be replaced but the voltage regulator is working fine.
> 
> Reloading the firmware directly into the the 2 x flash memory chips may get the 86 working again. I've never used the programmer you have bought to do this. I use a TL866II with a suitable adapter to read and write the chip without soldering.


Yes, I've seen your TL866II but it costs 10 times the price of my CH341A. I will use it only once, so I don't want to spend much money on that programmer. I will solder the chip on it during the operation.


----------



## andyb1712

The programmer I have is more expensive but it can handle 1000s of different devices, so is worth the extra money in my opinion. Most electronic products have some sort of memory chip in them now and they are often the cause of problems. Being able to remove and read and write them or copy data to a new chip is a big part of repairing modern electronics now, whether you do it as a hobby or professionally.


----------



## Gabi Udrea

Thank you Andy!!!
Thank you FredBert!!!
My Pioneer LX86 is working again after the memories were directly reloaded with your firmware!!!
You are doing a great job here


----------



## andyb1712

That's great news. I'm pleased to hear the LX86 is working again. 🥳🥳🥳 

I think your LX87 can be fixed too but it will need the DSP chip that's failed replacing. The problem there is finding a reliable source for the chip because there are so many fakes being sold out of China now.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Wow that are awesome news 😎🥳
Nice than you have a fixed and upgrade Pio 86 with new DSP‘s from the last D Revision 😎
These amp must survive now a very very long time before it fail again ☝😎

Yeah your 87 is also fixable when these DSP you get than are genuine and real ☝


----------



## popalock

Wow. Crazy timing that this thread just popped up for me. Seems like a LOT of work has been put into fleshing out the details surrounding the UE22 error. Thanks to everyone in advance for their efforts.


----------



## rp76

Hello,

I think that I'm having the same problem than Gabi Udrea with a SC-LX76 : DSP replaced, voltages OK but UE22 error... 😕

Could you share the files to rewrite the flash memory chips (I think there are the same as 86) ? I've ordered the same programer as Gabi.

Thank you 🙂

(I also wanted to try to force a firmware upgrade but don't know what files to modify for this to work)


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hi rp76,

ok so you have a Pio 76 yeah these is the little brother compare to a 86 😉
Please send a picture from the DSP‘s you replace I can tell you than if these are real or fake because fake DSP‘s can also cause the UE22 error again after replace it 😉

regards


----------



## rp76

Hello Fred 🙂

Yes, LX76 is his little brother. I've really enjoyed this receiver. But one day he started to have some troubles 😢

Here's the picture of the DSP :


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yeah these Pio 56/76/86 are great amps no doubt about it 😎✌

But I don’t know right if these Typ of DSP‘s you fit are technical ok because you use a higher 3V Typ from these and genuine are not such ones mounted 🧐
You replace also these genuine C version with again C version ones … I think you know not that the B/C version from the DSP‘s have error‘s sure there work but fail randomly and are on the recall list from Texas Instruments 😉 The best way we’re after the failing genuine C version to use the last update no error anymore D version from the DSP‘s ☺








So would look a genuine last version D ☝







And so far I know but I am not 100% sure about that work these B/C/D version with only 1.8V and not with higher 3V you try to use 🧐


----------



## rp76

Yes, you're right... 😌 I replaced C ones by C ones. I ordered these before I knew the D ones were prefered. I think that I will ordered the D ones in the future but I wanted to give it a try with these C ones first.

I didn't pay attention to the "3V" mention when I mount them 😣. Perhaps that is the problem...


----------



## rp76

I've also added heatsinks after taking the picture.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I hope that you pay not so much fore these 3V Typ of these and also buy only two…
Yeah the D version were the best way to fix these for a very long time than 👍
Otherwise you must work on it twice after some hours of usage with a B/C version again 😉
These QFP Typ of DSP get normally not so hot that a Heatsink are needed, but all fine it dosen’t hurt so why not mount it ☺
But when you would try to buy the latest upgrade D ones good luck to find genuine ones now day’s… it is sadly very very hard to find these because 99% of the time you get only scam/fake ones 🥵🤮😤

Fail your 76 with UE22 out in the Display or make it only no audio anymore without UE22 🧐


----------



## rp76

No, I didn't pay so much (less than 30€) for 2 and only for these 2 😉

Thanks for the advice about D ones. I will try to have an explanation with the seller about this "3V" mention and see what he say...


----------



## xFREDBERTx

When your 76 fail maybe with UE22 out it is also a 50/50 chance that one or both 8-pin IC are corrupted that keeping the data 😉
It is worth a try with a 100% known good Files to reflash these @ least because I don’t think that a force flash would help on your error now sadly but that is only a guess 😉

Ok so you only buy two from these 3V Typ one‘s yeah under 30€ is not much but it is waist than sadly for that money you can otherwise buy some nice 🍺 that would help more now 😅✌


----------



## rp76

Yes, I ordered a chip programer. Not sure it will be useful if DSP are 3V rated 🤔 but it could one day be... 😊

🤭 yes you're right 🍻


----------



## rp76

I've made some progress... and I've been discussing with andyb (thanks for the files 🙂).

Before receiving the chips programer, I've time to test a forced update via USB with andyb's files. But I get a "FILE ERROR" message (with 2 different USB stick) 🙁. Strange.

I decided to heat a little more the DSPs with some solder flux to be sure that soldering is good. Of course to do that, I removed the digital main board.

The UE22 error has now disappeared and I get sound in speakers (only tested with a multimeter at channel levels setting). Except in C and FWL 🙁. I don't know if soldering was bad or if DSPs needed to be heated 😕 or if inter-board connectors have bad contacts. Forced update still don't work.

But something changed. I will be diagnosing this in the next days 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## andyb1712

This does sound like some solder joints may not be good or the ground pad under the DSP didn't connect first time. Try a factory reset now just to be sure the missing channels isn't just a glitch. Are both chips warm to touch after a few minutes?

Strange the firmware won't load from USB now. Does the firmware version display correctly with no *** shown. If so, the firmware should be good.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

File Error means that he can’t find the needed connections to flash it fully and drop than these error… it can be one or both DSP not responding right or so 😉

So after a light reflow again the UE22 goes away and you get sound but not on all CH what 🧐
That seems really that some connection‘s are not great I would tin again each pin with solder up to say clearly than these is not the error now 😉
So was my guess with these 3V marking are maybe a higher voltage DSP not right it seems that is good to know 😎✌
I agree what andyb1712 say check your FW again if no *** are there if so the FW must be fine to 99% 🧐


----------



## rp76

I have redone the solders with soldering iron and solder flux. Then reflow the DSPs. The soldering looks good.

But I can't get C channel to work. And still no forced update working.

I have done multiple factory resets with no success. DSPs get warm after few minutes. Voltages are OK (1.2/3.3V). Firmware versions are displayed correctly with no ***.

I will let it warm for few minutes and see if something change.

Not sure chips flashing will resolve this... I will probably have to order the D ones...


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Good that you resolder each leg again on these DSP’s with you iron that can now not the problem anymore 😉
That is strange so the C CH is silent you say and the FW read fine without these *** 🧐
You need 3.3V and 1.8V not 1.2V 🧐☝
It is worth a try to reflash both 8-pin IC‘s with these known good files nothing to lose 😉


----------



## andyb1712

That is very strange indeed... I guess you are now testing all channels with a speaker plugged in?

I would look closely at the small interface boards that connect between the main digital and the DAC/audio boards. I've had pins push out and bend or push through their solder joints on these.

At this point, I wouldn't condemn the new DSP chips because it sounds like they are working.


----------



## rp76

Yes, I hope soldering can't be involved now. But I think you're wrong with voltages Fred 😉










I've still not connected speakers to the amp, only tested pink noise on level calibration until now. I will give it a try tomorrow.

I also think that it could be something else than the DSP 🤞 but I still have a problem with the forced firmware update.

All amp channels are working, I get a few mV DC on each of them. There something in the audio path... Or the DSPs are still involved...


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yeah true 1.2V are needed sorry for that mess 😅✌
When the force Update drop error and is not possible to install than is something wrong and can’t communicate right 😉


----------



## Drkailey

I can confirm these are good chips if you do indeed need them:



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832870792800.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.76331802WzufDw&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US


----------



## andyb1712

I have to agree, if the firmware update won't load from USB, then there has to be a communication or maybe a firmware problem. Again this could be one of the small link boards too, so I would double check all pins on them under a magnifier.

Once you have your programmer, you can eliminate the firmware as the problem by loading the known good files. Gabi had firmware showing correctly, no UE22 but still no audio. Reloading the firmware by removing the chips fixed his which I didn't expect.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yeah Drkailey is right with it and also kind from him to share these information 😎☝
These Ali Trader is the only good QFP DSP Typ source now day‘s all other seems to sell fake/scam parts we found sadly out 🤮🥵


----------



## andyb1712

This Ali trader has supplied genuine D808 D chips to me but the D810 D BGA chips I bought from him were all fakes so I would still be careful buying anything from him. Aliexpress is a gamble now with any parts like this.

TI never supplied these parts to anyone except OE manufacturers like Onkyo and Pioneer because of the Dolby and DTS copyright issues. This means that any 'new' chips out of China are either fakes, cleaned up salvaged used ones or old stock that has somehow found it's way into China.


----------



## rp76

Hello 🙋‍♂️ thanks for your replies. Drkailey thanks for the supplier's link 👍.

I will try to go on during christmas and new year... I will let you know 😉


----------



## rp76

I think I've found the problem.

I've made some measurements in audio signal routes. IR BUFFER ASSY was receiving center channel signal (so DSPs are OK, DAC too) but nothing was sent to D AMP ASSY. D AMP ASSY sent ±12V DC voltage to IR BUFFER ASSY for each channel :










On C channel -12V is OK but +12V is around +8V. C4738 is faulty (a bit swollen, some liquid...) :










I have to change this 😊


----------



## xFREDBERTx

That is the D-Class „Mosfet“ stage wow how is that possible that only the 470uf 16V 105C Cap on CH C is gone 🧐
These KY series is normally not bad and hold long so not a typical fault in my opinion because otherwise all caps in that stage were faulty 🧐
It is also a full disassemble sadly on these Pio 76 to get on that board so not less work but nice that you was able to found it ☺
I also think that these is the problem child on your CH C only ✌
Have you buy these 76 in defective state or was that your own and it got than these UE22 error because these only failing C CH I find crazy 🧐


----------



## andyb1712

Nice work... I didn't think the DSP was the problem with just one channel failing. Hopefully just that cap has failed and a nice easy fix. 👍


----------



## rp76

Thanks 🙂

The other caps seem OK (quick test with scope) but I will test this longer tomorrow.

This my LX76 that I've been using for about one year. But I already bought it with some troubles : not starting, MCAAC or FL LED blinking. I already have to made some fixes on DISPLAY BRIDGE ASSY (UCOM) and other little things... There were probably repair attempts before... Apart from that, it was in good conditions and I really enjoyed its sounding 👍


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Oh ok so you buy it in defective condition already and must fix it first to use it, and now one year later it fail with UE22 clearly dead DSP‘s than 🧐
Yeah these Pio Class D Amp‘s are great and powerful no doubt about it 😎✌

I also think these other caps are fine on the D Class Board 😉

When these was „only“ one bad cap and it works after replace it these were really awesome 😎
When you get it working after that I would reset these usage or hour counter on that amp so you have control how long are your „new“ C‘s in than before it fail again 😉✌


----------



## rp76

Here it is with all its channels working 😊










My christmas gift 🎁


----------



## andyb1712

Excellent... another very nice amp saved from being scrap. The replacement DSP 'C' chips should give at least 15k hours from what I've seen.

So just the one cap in the C channel took that out. I've not seen that before on a Pioneer. I noticed from your photo they were 16V rated on the 12V supply. I would be inclined to fit 25V rated ones if there is room to improve reliability. These D amps are quite tightly packed though so that may not be possible.


----------



## rp76

Thanks andy 🙂

16V should be enough, I don't why this one went in this state. Perhaps a bad one 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## andyb1712

Yeah, 16V is fine and it's likely just a random failed cap. All caps have a life rating in 1000s hours so maybe it's just popped because of age. Did you access the service mode to see how many hours use it has? One of my LX86 had 13k hours but the other had 35k so a big difference on amps of the same age.


----------



## rp76

Yes, it is at 4965h33m and I bought it with less than 4000h. But it may have been reset...


----------



## andyb1712

That is very low hours for it's age and even more so for DSP failure but not impossible. I would guess it has been reset at some point too.

I bought a TX-NR3008 recently with a blown channel and that only had 505 hours on so it could be genuine. The Onkyo was spotlessly clean inside so I don't think it had been reset.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Nice that are great news so only one leaky cap make the CH C not usable crazy ☺
And nice to know that also these C DSP‘s with market 3V on top works 👍
But to replace these leaky one cap it must be fully unscrew that is not less work compare to only one bad part ☺
These KY Series are great caps for the money and also long therm surviver the datasheet say lifetime from 4000-10000h depends on the size 🧐







I also think your 76 must be reset in some point because 4K playtime is less and these genuine C‘s DSP survive normally a bit longer but maybe you get Monday C‘s from the factory back than mounted how knows it 😅✌


----------



## rp76

Yes, I don't believe the usage counter is true 🤭



> andy : I see, you must be right. This one was not in bad condition but it's hard to believe it could be less than 4000h of usage.





> fred : Thanks 🙂. Yes, only one capacitor can do many things... Finally, there were not bad DSPs 😊


----------



## FlameHaze

Hello! Its been years since I've posted on AVS but this thread seems to have the smartest people regarding the faulty Pioneer DSP's (Specifically the D808K013CPTP4 and D808K013BPTP4's)

I have a Pioneer SC-67 someone just dropped at my computer shop and told me to "Recycle it". So after some digging I believe my issue is going to be the infamous DSP problem. Using this thread as a guide I've done some basic troubleshooting. I have no Audio in any mode, any output, or signal and option combination I could think of. The optical out never illuminates(which I'm used to seeing some combinations do) and if I run the channel level setup, it endlessly says "please wait"(as if something is going very wrong at the DSP).

Opening the unit I can see I have 2 D808K013CPTP4's on the digital board(my unit is a late 2012). There is no UE22 error I have ever seen but the firmware menu shows *** (1-198084***107) in the DSP section. Hours are at h28658m11 The previous owner supposedly performed a firmware update to try and fix it "At the instruction of tech Support". Opening the unit I confirmed both DSP's have proper 3.3V and 1.2 V coming into them so the Voltage regulator stage I assume is okay. I attached my SPI tool to both IC9004 and IC9703. Both have data and both look somewhat correct based on some looking at the raw dumps in a hex editor but I lack the correct files to verify and make sure they are not corrupt.

I have uploaded the dumps in a 7z if someone wants to verify for me these are indeed correct, others looking for known good dumps, please do not use these!

SC-67 DSP FW DUMP - Flamehaze

So the questions I have are

Still think I could fix this SC67? What's gonna be my best bet for some D808K013DPTP4 chips that are likely to work and aren't fake relabeled chips? Whats my best bet for removing these QFP chips thanks to the ground plane below them?(I only have a BGA rework machine and a old Hakko hot air station and hotplate), and last does anyone(Hoping Andyb1712) have a firmware dump I can use if mine above are bad?

Or option 2, anyone in the states have confidence in their abilities(or even abroad) who'd just be willing to have me ship them my digital board so they can attempt to repair it since I don't know about my skills replacing such a large QFP. I've only done small QFP's to date.

This unit looks pristine and I'd love to keep it for myself. Thanks in advance for any help I might get and Merry Christmas.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hi FlameHaze,

these *** mean that you have to 1000% a corrupted FW no doubt about that ☝
And also these genuine C DSP‘s with more than 28,6K are on the way of the end of there lifetime I would say 😉
Good that you have also the proper tools to remove these but when you never ever replace such large QFP DSP‘s than better find someone that can do it for you (only my opinion) 😉 We seen sadly many Pio Boards we’re there owner barbecue these sadly to hell and above it, than you can’t fix or repair it sadly anymore and the amp is only a paper or door stopper 🙃☺
The main problem is that I don’t know we’re have now day‘s a good FW dump from a USA Typ Pio 67… Maybe some EU Typ Pio are similar to the 67 that can be use but that I don’t know to 100% 🧐


----------



## andyb1712

The SC-67 is the US version of the LX76 so the DSP firmware will be the same. I can check the files you've uploaded but I won't be able to do this for a couple of days as I'm not at my place for Christmas.


----------



## FlameHaze

xFREDBERTx said:


> Hi FlameHaze,
> 
> these *** mean that you have to 1000% a corrupted FW no doubt about that ☝
> And also these genuine C DSP‘s with more than 28,6K are on the way of the end of there lifetime I would say 😉
> Good that you have also the proper tools to remove these but when you never ever replace such large QFP DSP‘s than better find someone that can do it for you (only my opinion) 😉 We seen sadly many Pio Boards we’re there owner barbecue these sadly to hell and above it, than you can’t fix or repair it sadly anymore and the amp is only a paper or door stopper 🙃☺
> The main problem is that I don’t know we’re have now day‘s a good FW dump from a Pio 67 🙃🧐


Will the *** also appear if the DSP is also completely dead and not communicating is my question? They don't seem to get even warm when touched and I never saw or see a UE22 error leading me to believe they aren't working at all.(The previous owner told me he never saw any errors, he just said he was on vacation and found his unit when he returned had no audio whatsoever and nothing he did helped, so he also never saw UE22 according to him? Obviously I wasn't there so who knows)


----------



## FlameHaze

andyb1712 said:


> The SC-67 is the US version of the LX76 so the DSP firmware will be the same. I can check the files you've uploaded but I won't be able to do this for a couple of days as I'm not at my place for Christmas.


You replied while I was typing lol. Thankyou very much, I'm not in any rush at all. I'm just grateful you are helping me since this is my first rodeo with this problem. If my files are bad would you be willing to share yours?


----------



## xFREDBERTx

So andyb1712 say it is a EU 76 Typ from Pio what is good for you 👍
These Dump can use than on a EU 56/76/86 Pio and also than on your USA 67 😎👍

When the FW have these *** than these is to 1000% corrupted than and can’t drive these C DSP‘s right so that is the reason why you get no sound or audio out of it, yeah these get than normally also not hot true ☺
Sometimes it fail with UE22 out and sometimes only with *** in the FW so hard to tell but the FW is for sure corrupted I would say ☺
Maybe you have luck and only need a reflash from these two 8-Pin IC with a 100% good known Dump‘s to fix your amp how knows, and these genuine C‘s have maybe also some tiny bit life left in it but ~ 27,6K is huge and not less already 😅


----------



## andyb1712

I will check out your files against mine but if you have a hex editor you can do one check yourself before that. In my experience the file in IC9004 gets erased from 0-10000h with every location blank with FF.

My LX56 was like this. I copied the data from 0-10000h from a VSX-922 to get it working. I think this data is also the same in the LX76 IC9703. Copying this part into IC9004 won't fix it but it may allow the system to boot and then you can carry out an update by USB.


----------



## FlameHaze

andyb1712 said:


> I will check out your files against mine but if you have a hex editor you can do one check yourself before that. In my experience the file in IC9004 gets erased from 0-10000h with every location blank with FF.
> 
> My LX56 was like this. I copied the data from 0-10000h from a VSX-922 to get it working. I think this data is also the same in the LX76 IC9703. Copying this part into IC9004 won't fix it but it may allow the system to boot and then you can carry out an update by USB.


Both of my chips had data at the start of them and 9004 only has a blank after 0x50FF to 0x10000(I think 9703 looks similar in this regard)


----------



## andyb1712

OK, so I think this shows the firmware is OK and the DSP chips are dead. I think the first part of the code is the boot section and there is a gap, then the main DSP firmware that gets updates.

You said in your earlier post the DSPs are not warm to touch. This is a bad sign in my experience and with the high hours I would bet they have failed.


----------



## FlameHaze

andyb1712 said:


> OK, so I think this shows the firmware is OK and the DSP chips are dead. I think the first part of the code is the boot section and there is a gap, then the main DSP firmware that gets updates.
> 
> You said in your earlier post the DSPs are not warm to touch. This is a bad sign in my experience and with the high hours I would bet they have failed.


So the real question is where to buy the rev D chips, and then getting them onto the board is another challenge. I'd prefer someone else to do it but I don't have anyone local who has this skill. I could ship it out. I have alot of the needed tooling to do it but I'm not confident in my abilities exactly as I've never done it. I'd hate to throw this thing away.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Here on the UE22 Thread Drkailey was so kind and share a link from Aliexpress 😉☝
These is from all we test and try out the only genuine source now for these QFP D Typ DSP‘s but these are not cheap now day‘s sadly and you need also two of these ☺

Here we’re the link form Drkailey:


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832870792800.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.76331802WzufDw&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US



Wise from you that you say clearly that your skill is not enough for these swap out from these DSP‘s I find that more than honest from you ☝😎
Not many here was sadly so smart and kind and accept it and some high end Pio‘s dies sadly with these stupid behave and „repair“ try than by these owners, which I felt was unnecessary in my opinion but what can you do ☺


----------



## andyb1712

It's difficult to recommend a D chip seller now because a lot are shipping fakes. I usually remove the old ones by cutting all the legs with a scalpel and then removing them from the board with my iron and some liquid flux. I then heat the chip body with a heat gun to remove it. This reduces the risk of pulling any pads or tracks from the PCB.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yeah I know but for now is these sadly these only source from a trader we know ☺
You must check these than also when you get these because there sell nearly 99% Fake Parts on Aliexpress now and I also buy not on these trader for a long time ☝
These was my last order from a different trader on Ali and these 5x D‘s was clearly sand down and badly reprint 😉







Here is a genuine D than for comparison ☺


----------



## FlameHaze

xFREDBERTx said:


> Yeah I know but for now is these sadly these only source from a trader we know ☺
> You must check these than also when you get these because there sell nearly 99% Fake Parts on Aliexpress now and I also buy not on these trader for a long time ☝
> These was my last order from a different trader on Ali and these 5x D‘s was clearly sand down and badly reprint 😉
> View attachment 3378142
> Here is a genuine D than for comparison ☺
> View attachment 3378144
> View attachment 3378145
> 
> View attachment 3378146


Thanks for the spotting guide, I'm gonna look into this a bit more. I'd like to try to repair this using what I've learned so far, but I'm just nervous. I don't have many options for board level repairs anywhere nearby.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

No problem 😎👍

These method from andyb1712 is really awesome with these you are on the safe side when you try it to remove these old ones @ least for sure 👍
Normally when you try it without cutting the leg‘s of you risk @ the pull from the DSP to damage also traces or rip with bad luck also traces away when the temp is not set right these is all not easy and when other people say it is easy there lie… you must do it twice these is even more risky ☺

You can also try out when the cut of is to risky for you to solder up all leg‘s with fresh leaded solder you can cover these fully up no worries that also helps the DSP to come of way better and faster but it is also risky because around it are some tiny SMD cap’s/resistor‘s and use than heat 😉
These is my method I use but it is more risky when I compare it to andyb1712 his one for sure 😉

Keep in mind these genuine C DSP’s have high hour usage already nearly 28K what is huge and not so common on these Pio line, with that you are already on the higher hour usage before the amp fail 😉
When these also don’t get hot @ such high playtime than there dead in 99% of the case and you can remove these with that method easily 👍

Sure with practice is all doable but the most people forget that there never done it before and some have also so so high self confidence and even better also not the right tools it dosen’t matter what you try to tell than there not believe you crazy but the best is than to let it to help further some here have already @ least nice door stopper because there don’t listen carefully 🙃🥲

We want only help here and say honest if it is doable or not for someone with no skill (what is fine I start also with zero skill) and beware also from stupid mistakes than because when you fail it goes to 100% than in the wrong way sadly and you have than a nice heavy door stopper only and waist also money and time 🙃🥲


----------



## whiternoise

Hello fellow Pioneers. I just want to say it feels good to see that atleast some are keeping theste old beasts alive. I have two LX85s myself, out of which one I believe has upwards 30.000 hours on the clock. The other one I dont remember really. Its boxed and put away as a spare. I would argue the LX85 is probably the best receiver amp ever for anyone who doesnt do physical media and does not want their livingroom cluttered with 11+ speakers and doesnt want their livingroom to look like a god damn man cave 🤣, maybe primarilly because of the CU-RF100 brick that came with it.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## andyb1712

The LX85 is indeed another nice Pioneer but when it does fail for the faulty DSP problem (and it will) it is one of the most difficult to repair. The DSP D810 chips in it are BGA type, so more difficult to replace but also impossible to buy now. Every source I've tried in China is shipping fakes that don't work. The only way to get genuine D replacements is from newer model Onkyo amps and you'll need to scrap two of them because there are two DSP chips in the 85.


----------



## whiternoise

andyb1712 said:


> The LX85 is indeed another nice Pioneer but when it does fail for the faulty DSP problem (and it will) it is one of the most difficult to repair. The DSP D810 chips in it are BGA type, so more difficult to replace but also impossible to buy now. Every source I've tried in China is shipping fakes that don't work. The only way to get genuine D replacements is from newer model Onkyo amps and you'll need to scrap two of them because there are two DSP chips in the 85.


Wont happen anytime soon I hope as both of them have D-chips in them.


----------



## andyb1712

Nice work if you successfully replaced all 4 x D810 B chips with D ones. Your 85s should have a greatly extended life now.


----------



## whiternoise

andyb1712 said:


> Nice work if you successfully replaced all 4 x D810 B chips with D ones. Your 85s should have a greatly extended life now.


I had some help so cannot take the full credit and a while back now. First LX85 got its treatment shortly after the first succesfull swap announced on this forum. The next LX85 accompanied by an LX75 at the same time a few months later. All of them had successfull repairs but unfortunatelly someone had somehow burned the HDMI switching chips in the 75 so while it could decode and play sound perfectly fine, it could not do it through the HDMI ports. So I just let that one go as an awesome DTS/AC3 receiver.

While on the subject, I had quite a few pioneers and other receivers over the years. Upgraded every year for some time, but once I got to the LX85, there was no point in upgrading no more. 🤣 But I do have an LX89 also. (I actually have two of them aswell). Its arguably the best pioneer ever made, but its not my main amp.


----------



## andyb1712

I started this journey with a defective VSX-2021 around 2 years ago... I had some health problems and was off work for about 4 months, so decided to buy the faulty Pioneer as a project to replace my aging Technics SA-DX950. I had no knowlege of the DSP problems suffered by Pioneer, Onkyo and others and had never worked on BGA chips before so it was a steep learning curve with very little online info to help, particularly with the Pioneers. Along the way I upgraded quickly to a VSX-LX55, SC-LX56 and then SC-LX86, of which I also now have 2. I bought, repaired (and sold) a number of Onkyos too and have built up quite a collection of very nice AVRs. I've yet to acquire a faulty LX89, which is still on my 'search list' but these don't fail as often as the earlier models because the DSPs had been updated to more reliable devices by then. I haven't made the transition to a 4K TV yet, so the LX86 is still perfect for me and will be for some time to come.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Nice so another user that fix a 85 with D‘s welcome 😎👍
Here are my upgrade with finally working D‘s 😎👍































I buy back than 4x D‘s on Ali for these 85 Pio 🙃
But after I fit these 4x fake one by one guess what nothing happens so I was thinking that maybe these alignment was not good (these was good all the time) and I reball two fakes again… Sure also these two fake reballed don’t work than nice (not) 😤🤬
I nearly destroy these board with that garbage Ali fake D‘s because I pull and refit and reheat these three times with that garbage 😠
But after I scrap genuine amp‘s to pull the D‘s out for the 85 Pio these works now fine so clearly was these Ali garbage fakes…
And it was also not a corrupted FW when I try these Ali fake 💩 because I load before that a 100% know good dump on it from another working 85 Pio ☝


----------



## whiternoise

Technics made some nice HiFi-stuff back in the day. Too bad during the 90s it was all going downhill, just as with most brands.

I started off with a Sony STR-DB870QS as a multi channel receiver which must have been released around the same time as the SA-DX950. It was actually not that bad sounding and looked really nice. Had it paired with a SONY Trinitron 4:3" TV. ITs funny looking back at it, as the god damn huge CRT TV today would have been worth more than any of the receives I've had or still have with the excetion of the 89. And from there it went... with a step up between every new generation or better ranked receiver. Eventually, when going to the LX85 I came from a Yamaha RX-V3900, which is essentially the exact same machine as the DSP-Z7 but with some video features locked out. The difference was immense. Never had the jump in sound quality been so high. Thankfully I didnt loose much on the V3900, but still regret I replaced the V3800 with it as the 3800 was conciderably nimbler, smaller and much faster to operate with almost the same sound quality

I've been reading this thread throughout the years, so I knew about the problem long before UE22 hit my own LX85. In the beginning, the source to the problem was now well understood. Some argued this was a heat issue so what I did was just avoid temperature cycles by just leaving the machine always powered on. I think It stayed continuously on for atleast a couple of years. As we now know heat isnt the cause so eventueally it failed. Back then there was noone who had successfully repaired it, probably because the extended warranty that did not cover the european pioneer market. When it failed I bought not one, not two but three SC-1223 which is a criminally underrated A/V receiver. The SC-1223 is the same machine as the LX57 with two lesser channels and different DACs but almost noone knows this so they go for somewhere between a nickel and a dime. Along side the old mighy Sony STR-DB930 it has to be two of the best performing receivers per dollar ever on the second hand market. Anyway, while it took some time for anyone to figure out if it was indeed repairable or not, I eventually bought a LX89 second hand to replace the lost 85. I had to pay more for it than I would have for the Onkyo LX901, which is no wonder really. the LX89 offers so much more configureability while the LX901 doesnt even have gold plated jacks. 🤣 A stark contrast to the LX88 (which I also have owned) that has to be one of the most meaningless machines ever sold to consumers.The ONLY thing the LX88 potentially could be better at compared to the LX85 is for some ripped atmos content crippled with too few channels.

Its too bad there never were replacement chips that came to market as a serviceable spare part. Potentially there would have been room for a market but as we know, producers just dont want people fixing their old stuff as it would hurt sales. I remeber when I had my second LX85 fixed, fake chips were already in circulation. It only took a few months from when it became publicly known the mainboards could have the chips replaced untill scammers tried to take advantage of the situation to earn an extra dollar. It was during this period I managed to source the LX75 and the second LX85 with UE22 for a reasonable price. Unfortunately most idioits thougth their old UE22-prone machines were still valued at spare-kidney-amounts of euros.

Anway, Andy youve been contributing some great work to the community. Its nice to see people helping other people out.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Yeah I know what you mean in DE is that also now so that faulty UE22 75/85 Pio Amps cost nearly gold so so crazy 🤣🤣🤣
I buy back than two UE22 85‘s for around 80€ a peace that was already not cheap but now it cost 200€ in defective condition for one unbelievable for me that really someone pay so high money for a door stopper…
These 55/75/85 will fail all out in the future because of these dying B‘s inside them it is unlikely a heat problem or crack solder ball‘s on these Pio line because these D-Class amps run not so hot compare to a Onkyo A/B Class Design 😉
The problem was or is a design fault in these B DSP so that is the reason why these fail out ☝

These 55/75/85 Pio Amps are for sure the hardest ones to fix now day‘s ☝
All Ali BGA DSP‘s I try out was clearly fake so no way that you are able with these Ali fake 💩 to bring these amps alive forget it 🥵🤮😤
You need donor amps for that mission and also good quality tools to pull and reball these otherwise you fail ☺
So with someone without skill and practice are these Pio line nearly not possible to fix I would say sadly 🙃


----------



## FlameHaze

Removed the first chip with only one pad pad lifting. Thankfully it's a pad that according to the schematics in the service manual is an unused pin all together.

Gonna try the second DSP soon here.

There's no one nearby that wouldn't charge me 200-300+ for this job and at that point I could just buy a nicer receiver with 4k or 8k support so I figured I'd just risk it since I'm currently in no money on this thing.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

You gave it a try thats good 😎👍
Have you cut these legs away or solder these up before you remove the QFP DSP 🧐
Yeah these pad‘s are not great and easily lift or brake away but good that you say it is NC ☝

Thats true you pay nothing for the amp because you get it for free so it is worth a try @ least to fix it 😉


----------



## whiternoise

xFREDBERTx said:


> Yeah I know what you mean in DE is that also now so that faulty UE22 75/85 Pio Amps cost nearly gold so so crazy 🤣🤣🤣
> I buy back than two UE22 85‘s for around 80€ a peace that was already not cheap but now it cost 200€ in defective condition for one unbelievable for me that really someone pay so high money for a door stopper…
> These 55/75/85 will fail all out in the future because of these dying B‘s inside them it is unlikely a heat problem or crack solder ball‘s on these Pio line because these D-Class amps run not so hot compare to a Onkyo A/B Class Design 😉
> The problem was or is a design fault in these B DSP so that is the reason why these fail out ☝
> 
> These 55/75/85 Pio Amps are for sure the hardest ones to fix now day‘s ☝
> All Ali BGA DSP‘s I try out was clearly fake so no way that you are able with these Ali fake 💩 to bring these amps alive forget it 🥵🤮😤
> You need donor amps for that mission and also good quality tools to pull and reball these otherwise you fail ☺
> So with someone without skill and practice are these Pio line nearly not possible to fix I would say sadly 🙃



I also had a limit of somewhere around 50 eur for the LX85/75/86/76. The cost for me fixing one of these was around 250-300 eur each. Paying more than 50 eur (give or take, 80 is ok) would make no sense, considering what an LX77/87 could be sourced for. And that was then when chips were still available.

Anyway, just speaking freely, Im still rocking the LX85 because I am also still a Kuro user, so 1080p for me too. The reason behind that is all my media is via Plex streaming and right up untill now it made no sense running 4K. As such, a 4K screen is totally pointless and thus the LX85 has everything one would actually ever need in a normal living room/TV-room. Just recently, with the Intel core gen 12 and 13, 4K transcoding is actually viable. Its a somewhat expensive upgrade, but once I upgraded my server(s) (I have two Plex servers, one for backup at second location) to core gen 13, I'm gonna consider a 4K TV, and well see about the rest. But I expect that to be ateast another year before I do any of that.

The really neat thing with any pioneer LX8x-receivers though (except its Onkyo successors such as LX901) is its multichannel input- Essentially this means one can configure two of them side by side with the second amp to me used as a dedicated bi-amp power amp offloading the main amp. This is actually one of the reasons I have kept the second LX85, if the need would ever show itself. Somehow I doubt it ever will, but feels good to have a couple laying around anyway atleast for the possibility if the opportunity would present itself. 😅 This is also one two of the advantages of the LX89 over the LX901, as the latter not only misses the multichannel in, it also lacks options on which channels to route to the internal amps and which to send out to external.

So keep those LX8x machines safe. They might come in handy some day. 😁

Also, @andyb1712 , get yourself one of those CU-RF100 remotes, Your LX86s are the last pioneers that support it so you surelly must have one (if you dont already). At this point in time when everything you do is a god damn andriod app, it help the LX86 stand out.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I have four 85‘s in my basement so yeah I keep these 😉😅
These are two genuine with B‘s and 8/11K playtime and one upgrade with D‘s and one faulty with UE22 but there I must reball only the D‘s for… it is prepare already for these but I have not really fun to do that now 😅🤪

Yeah 80€ was also my max price back than for a faulty 85 but now day‘s it is reach sky rocket prices even in defective condition unbelievable for me 😅


----------



## whiternoise

xFREDBERTx said:


> I have four 85‘s in my basement so yeah I keep these 😉😅
> These are two genuine with B‘s and 8/11K playtime and one upgrade with D‘s and one faulty with UE22 but there I must reball only the D‘s for it is prepare already for these but I have not really fun to do that now 😅🤪


You need to diversify your collection man  I atleast have two 89s accompanying the two 85s 😅 And a couple of Sonys. I am actually on the lookout for a TA-VA777ES just for the sake of always wanting one.

But yeah, one of my 89s doesnt actually work either. I bought it as defective with one non functional HDMI-port. Then something in the power section went bad after I aquired it, but as i bought it for spares anyway if something happends to my other 89, it is what it is and lives in its original box.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I have not only four 85‘s 😉
Pio SC-LX from each one are 56/86/87/89 and my brother have also a 89 😉

From Onkyo I have even more Amps because I like these more somehow it seems like I am a Onkyo Fan Boy or so 😎☺
But these to count no fun now 😅

These 89 from my brother fail also with no HDMI on one from the three Out‘s 😉
I replace these HDMI Encoder QFP IC but good luck to find now day‘s genuine one also a real nightmare 🥵

But I not fix these all alone I get help from a more than kind person here ☺👍


----------



## whiternoise

xFREDBERTx said:


> I have not only four 85‘s 😉
> Pio are 56/86/87/89 and my brother have also a 89 😉
> 
> Onkyo I have even more Amps because I like these more somehow ☺
> But these to count no fun now 😅


haha. ok very well then. You win. 😂


----------



## andyb1712

whiternoise said:


> Also, @andyb1712 , get yourself one of those CU-RF100 remotes, Your LX86s are the last pioneers that support it so you surelly must have one (if you dont already). At this point in time when everything you do is a god damn andriod app, it help the LX86 stand out.



I do have a CU-RF100 remote, which is a great bit of kit, I agree, although my only issue with it is the rate at which it consumes AA batteries compared to the standard IR remote. Maybe that's a fault with my unit but I found it a bit of a problem and have now returned to using the standard remote.

My decision to stay 1080p is purely because of the screen I acquired very cheap in 2016... a Panasonic TH-85VX200W, which aside from being a superb plasma, is also huge and weighs nearly 120Kg. Until it fails I will stay with 1080p and my LX86 which I am very happy with.


----------



## andyb1712

FlameHaze said:


> Removed the first chip with only one pad pad lifting. Thankfully it's a pad that according to the schematics in the service manual is an unused pin all together.
> 
> Gonna try the second DSP soon here.
> 
> There's no one nearby that wouldn't charge me 200-300+ for this job and at that point I could just buy a nicer receiver with 4k or 8k support so I figured I'd just risk it since I'm currently in no money on this thing.


I think you should be able to successfully remove both old chips with little or no damage to the board. I have also lost one or two pads that aren't connected while cleaning up with solder braid. They are tiny and will pull away very easily but I've not lost any that have signals connected via tracks.

Hopefully the D chips you decide to buy won't be fakes. If it turns out they are and it's usually obvious when you check the logos and surface finish of the chip, then be sure to open a dispute with the seller for counterfeit goods. Mentioning that you plan to send them to TI HQ in Dallas for investigation tends to help your case in my experience!

I've sent a PM regarding your firmware files you previously uploaded.


----------



## whiternoise

andyb1712 said:


> I do have a CU-RF100 remote, which is a great bit of kit, I agree, although my only issue with it is the rate at which it consumes AA batteries compared to the standard IR remote. Maybe that's a fault with my unit but I found it a bit of a problem and have now returned to using the standard remote.
> 
> My decision to stay 1080p is purely because of the screen I acquired very cheap in 2016... a Panasonic TH-85VX200W, which aside from being a superb plasma, is also huge and weighs nearly 120Kg. Until it fails I will stay with 1080p and my LX86 which I am very happy with.


85" plasma? what is the power draw on that thing? 😅 The Kuro(s) alone is enough to heat the god damn house and they are less than halv the size.

I dont remember when I replaced batteries on the RF100 last. It seems they last forever, so might actually be something wrong with yours. Although it doesnt really need that much use nowadays. Once the system is powered on, I only use it as a spare to temporarilly navigate the shield if I missplaced its original remote.


----------



## andyb1712

The 85" Panasonic is rated at 1200W but plasmas only take maximum power with a totally white screen. I've plugged it into a power meter and it is usually between 600 and 900W on a typical image. It's certainly no eco friendly device and has 7 fans which do kick out some heat, particularly if used in 3D mode.

I like my CU-RF100 but I found the batteries only last about 3 weeks until it won't power up. I tried rechargeables but it doesn't like those at all. If yours doesn't behave like this then clearly mine has a fault that's draining them in standby.


----------



## whiternoise

andyb1712 said:


> The 85" Panasonic is rated at 1200W but plasmas only take maximum power with a totally white screen. I've plugged it into a power meter and it is usually between 600 and 900W on a typical image. It's certainly no eco friendly device and has 7 fans which do kick out some heat, particularly if used in 3D mode.
> 
> I like my CU-RF100 but I found the batteries only last about 3 weeks until it won't power up. I tried rechargeables but it doesn't like those at all. If yours doesn't behave like this then clearly mine has a fault that's draining them in standby.


... noo that doesnt seem right. I've had my LX85 for almost 10 years and the number of times i replaced batteries on the remote I could count on one hand. For sure I replace the batteries less than once a year. You have the same remote that was originally included with the LX85 right? Before the LX83 the RF remote looked slightly different.

I can imagine that screen is awesome, but the heat this thing must generate. Assuming 750W in average consumtion, this is enough to heat a modern house for the colder half of the year not including water. The current prices on electricity for sure is the number one killer of old plasmas. In terms of HTPCs and NAS/Storage this also has become an issue lately. Also my main reason for transitioning away from any raid-solution and multi-CPU workstation/serverclass host to a single disk solution and iGPU w/ quicksync for my Plex server. The last KURO model 50" KRP is rated at about 400W. I would think it equates to 250W average which in relation to every other electrical peripheral in the home would still mean its the largest power hugger in the home. This is probably my largest temptation for replacing it with something. I just dont feel for replacing it with anything suboptimal. With the current prices on electricity in Sweden at about 0.3Eur per KWh (which is probably lower compared to many other EU countres atm.) and an average viewing time of 5 hours a day which is quite common, that plasma would equate to about 400 punds a year in electricity. Running a NAS is not even worth the money as newer gen intel desktop class CPUs are insanely more power efficient at X264/HEVC decoding/tanscoding.


----------



## andyb1712

I bought the remote cheap on eBay, so I don't know if it's an early or later model. It uses the batteries far too quickly though. I did take it apart to see if there was anything obvious causing the drain but I couldn't see any problems.










The big plasma isn't cheap to run with current electricity price in the UK at £0.35 per kWh and set to rise again next week. The heat it generates is quite welcome at this time of year but not so much in summer time. My flat has old electric night storage heaters, which total 10kW, so the plasma is only a fraction of my electricity cost at the moment.


----------



## whiternoise

That is the correct remote. I have 3 of those in fact. Hmm...


----------



## whiternoise

£7 is a damn good price atleast! They usually go for about 100 quid even used ones.


----------



## andyb1712

It was just the remote, without the RF adapter or IR blasters but it was too cheap to miss out on. xFREDBERTx kindly supplied me a spare RF adapter he had and I used it for a few months as my main remote but the battery consumption was too much of a problem to keep doing so.

I figured it was the built in display and RF link using more power than a normal IR remote but from your experience, it appears mine is faulty so some way.


----------



## andyb1712

When I took the RF remote apart I noted that the 4 batteries are not in series to give 6 volts as expected. Each vertical pair is in series and then the two pairs are in parallel. I didn't think this was a good idea with normal alkaline batteries, so I tried using it with just one vertical pair installed. It worked fine like this but they went flat even quicker than with all four installed.

I found a service manual online but it is very limited and doesn't show any schematic to try and fault find it. It does state that battery life should be around 6 months in normal use so mine clearly has a problem.


----------



## Drkailey

FlameHaze said:


> Removed the first chip with only one pad pad lifting. Thankfully it's a pad that according to the schematics in the service manual is an unused pin all together.
> 
> Gonna try the second DSP soon here.
> 
> There's no one nearby that wouldn't charge me 200-300+ for this job and at that point I could just buy a nicer receiver with 4k or 8k support so I figured I'd just risk it since I'm currently in no money on this thing.


Got mine fixed a couple months ago, starts at the bottom of this page:









UE22 Error Master Thread-Pioneer, are you listening?


The problem is there is no reliable source for it, so even if we give you a link it would likely be for a fake chip. Even previously good sellers have turned up fake chips so the supply of them is likely full of fakes, Given that the majority of them are fake, you probably should budget for...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## whiternoise

andyb1712 said:


> It was just the remote, without the RF adapter or IR blasters but it was too cheap to miss out on. xFREDBERTx kindly supplied me a spare RF adapter he had and I used it for a few months as my main remote but the battery consumption was too much of a problem to keep doing so.
> 
> I figured it was the built in display and RF link using more power than a normal IR remote but from your experience, it appears mine is faulty so some way.


How generous of @xFREDBERTx! But yeah, its not that you have the button back light always on on the remote? This can be configured as you probably know. I'm gessing the 6 month estimate is if one actually uses the remote as a multi remote for controlling the source(s) also. I have never really had the need to do that other than occasionally and mine for sure doesnt pull any power from the batteries when not used.


----------



## andyb1712

I don't recall the back light button being set to on all the time but I'll need to check this. I programmed it to operate the amp, tv, blu ray and satellite tv box so it was getting used eds all sources. Even so, I would have expected the batteries to last 6 months in normal use, even with the built in display and RF link active. I guess I could open it up again an measure the current drain in standby. This should really drop to micro amps after a few seconds idle.


----------



## FlameHaze

Me and andyb were talking in DMS but I have opted to shamefully report back I got one IC off with little difficulty, but the second one I did later and I had set my preheater too low and when I went to use solder wick to pull up the pins it solidified on some of them and resulted in some pads being torn away. After which I got frustrated and damaged a few other nearby pads.

Suggestions to anyone else doing this, a good temp controlled iron with a chisel tip would have made this much easier, consider adding leaded solder or using chip quik or similar to reduce the melting point and have it help remove the pins, and tape off the nearby stuff with kapton tape if you have it. Also quality flux makes a world of a difference. With everything I learned on this I could probably do it again successfully, give the chance. I wish I had tried my rework machine, it might have been easier then what I did but it was my first ever attempt to remove a QFP with more then 40 total pins.


----------



## plunix

The UE22 error in my VSX 1326 was repaired under an extended warranty around July 2018. It's now starting to drop audio again. I purchased AC INFINITY 120mm usb cooling fans. The additional cooling has been holding it off from having audio issues for now. UE22 not present yet. I may try and contact them again.

Pioneer receiver model/number: *Pioneer VSX-1326*
Build date (MFD: month & year): *August 2011*
Purchase date: *Unknown*
UE22 Error display date: *Late 2017*
Repaired: *July 2018*
Receiver positioning/placement statement: *Open glass shelf*
Indicate if your Pioneer receiver saw low, medium, or high usage in your set up: *Low. It sat unused for years as my dad thought it stopped working. Since repair, high usage.*
Description of your experience with the UE22 error and the events that led up to your Pioneer receiver eventually failing: *Originally, UE22 kept popping up intermittently and then about 6 months later audio output has failed altogether. It was repaired July 2018, and now I have audio issues arising again but no UE22. I have purchased AC INFINITY 120mm usb cooling fans that seem to be helping my issue so far.*


----------



## andyb1712

The VSX-1326 is very similar to the VSX-53 (UK model VSX-LX55 & VSX-2021) so it uses the BGA DSP chip D810K013BZKB4. This should have been replaced with a D810K013DZKB4 under warranty and should be much more reliable. If it is failing again then it is most likely the lead free solder balls under it that are the problem. A reflow may cure this temporarily but you need to use liquid flux under the chip and a temperature controlled heat gun. If this isn't done correctly there is a very high risk the board and/or the chip will be damaged beyond repair.


----------



## plunix

andyb1712 said:


> The VSX-1326 is very similar to the VSX-53 (UK model VSX-LX55 & VSX-2021) so it uses the BGA DSP chip D810K013BZKB4. This should have been replaced with a D810K013DZKB4 under warranty and should be much more reliable. If it is failing again then it is most likely the lead free solder balls under it that are the problem. A reflow may cure this temporarily but you need to use liquid flux under the chip and a temperature controlled heat gun. If this isn't done correctly there is a very high risk the board and/or the chip will be damaged beyond repair.


I'm going to call the place that repaired it originally. The cost was free under the warranty. I'm curious what they would charge for a repair.


----------



## andyb1712

I would be surprised if they are offering this repair service now. The extended warranty program ended some time ago and there are no genuine parts available to my knowledge.

I would check the part number on the D810 chip in your amp to see if it's a B or D revision one. If it's the D revision you may be able to find someone to remove it and reball it with leaded solder, which will be far better. If it's the old B chip then it may well be failing anyway.


----------



## plunix

andyb1712 said:


> I would be surprised if they are offering this repair service now. The extended warranty program ended some time ago and there are no genuine parts available to my knowledge.
> 
> I would check the part number on the D810 chip in your amp to see if it's a B or D revision one. If it's the D revision you may be able to find someone to remove it and reball it with leaded solder, which will be far better. If it's the old B chip then it may well be failing anyway.


Thanks. I'll take a look. If it's the good chip then I have a local chain repair shop called ibreakufix with good reviews. Maybe they can do this service.


----------



## xFREDBERTx

Hi plunix 😎

But be careful when you unscrew the case and don’t forget to unplug it from the power!
Also press after that 1-3x times the power button that all voltage inside that storage in these caps can drain out so you are safe to look inside 😉

I agree 100% to andyb1712 when it is the D Revision what I guess it is after a warranty repair than you have good chances that only these solder balls fail under these DSP… Because Onkyo/Pioneer use lead free solder what it is in my opinion wrong and hold not great before it crack again and cause these no audio fault again 😉☝

I also don’t believe that you are able to get again a free repair because it is no warranty anymore sadly 😉


----------



## andyb1712

plunix said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look. If it's the good chip then I have a local chain repair shop called ibreakufix with good reviews. Maybe they can do this service.


Ask if they can carry out BGA rework before handing it over. Not many places are equipped or have the skills to do this sort of repair and could do more harm them good if not.


----------



## Drkailey




----------



## andyb1712

These You Tube videos always make it look so easy... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## xFREDBERTx

I watch that full video thanks for that Drkailey 🧐

These is only for people with more Budget what you see there and these tools he use cost easy over 500€/£/$ ☝
And in my opinion is that not needed and also not the right way to go in case you want repair Pioneer or Onkyo Boards with DSP fault 😎
These Kapton Tape as example can cause or will cause way more damage on these Pio/Onkyo Boards than it would help you ☝
You have way to much and also way to tiny SMD resistors or caps around these DSP area you will work on and these Kapton Tape will lift up and move away when you use heat… what it‘s cause for a huge mess than I think these people here know it than with these tiny parts around it 🙃








I prefer to use alloy tape that is way better and don’t move when you lift or refit the DSP ☝























It makes also absolutely no sense to buy such heavy price tools he use in the video when you want repair that no audio error on these Pio/Onkyo Amps only one time than 😅
I also would not start to practice on such risky parts like these Pio/Onkyo Amps because when you fail on these HDMI Boards the hole amp is than only a door stopper ☝
You need also practice and skill (skill came from practice) and sure the biggest point is passion for these kind of repair it dosen’t matter if BGA D810/30 or QFP D810 DSP without these let it better and find someone that will do it for you that’s for all the best solution but that is only my opinion ✌
For all there thinking these is a fast and easy repair and only watch a video show you these than how to work good luck than more I don’t say to it ☺


----------



## andyb1712

I agree... practice is the only way to gain this skill. You Tube will not do it for you and can only show you so much.

It takes time, practice and patience to go from this kind of result:










To this result:


----------



## FlameHaze

andyb1712 said:


> I agree... practice is the only way to gain this skill. You Tube will not do it for you and can only show you so much.
> 
> It takes time, practice and patience to go from this kind of result:
> 
> View attachment 3381262
> 
> 
> To this result:
> 
> View attachment 3381263


I can only second this lol. I learned a lot from messing up my SC-67, granted the amp was free and I didn't have anything vested into it, plus I really wanted a receiver with 4K support but it was a learning experience no doubt.

I had the easier QFP stuff too. I have BGA equipment here but I actually rarely do BGA repair, I just have the equipment on hand since I occasionally do emmc's. It's tricky even with good preforms and my chip/board oven. It really is a hands on thing


----------



## FlameHaze

xFREDBERTx said:


> I watch that full video thanks for that Drkailey 🧐
> 
> These is only for people with more Budget what you see there and these tools he use cost easy over 500€/£/$ ☝
> And in my opinion is that not needed and also not the right way to go in case you want repair Pioneer or Onkyo Boards with DSP fault 😎
> These Kapton Tape as example can cause or will cause way more damage on these Pio/Onkyo Boards than it would help you ☝
> You have way to much and also way to tiny SMD resistors or caps around these DSP area you will work on and these Kapton Tape will lift up and move away when you use heat… what it‘s cause for a huge mess than I think these people here know it than with these tiny parts around it 🙃
> View attachment 3381233
> 
> I prefer to use alloy tape that is way better and don’t move when you lift or refit the DSP ☝
> View attachment 3381234
> View attachment 3381277
> 
> View attachment 3381235
> 
> It makes also absolutely no sense to buy such heavy price tools he use in the video when you want repair that no audio error on these Pio/Onkyo Amps only one time than 😅
> I also would not start to practice on such risky parts like these Pio/Onkyo Amps because when you fail on these HDMI Boards the hole amp is than only a door stopper ☝
> You need also practice and skill (skill came from practice) and sure the biggest point is passion for these kind of repair it dosen’t matter if BGA D810/30 or QFP D810 DSP without these let it better and find someone that will do it for you that’s for all the best solution but that is only my opinion ✌
> For all there thinking these is a fast and easy repair and only watch a video show you these than how to work good luck than more I don’t say to it ☺


Wherever you get that alloy tape, I need to find it, bad awful luck with kapton tape myself


----------

